# Dedicated to all MANOLO's owners... POST PICS!!!



## wellow

We seemed to have a lot of Louboutin's and Choos' lovers in this forum... 

And there's threads for posting those shoes... Well let me start a Manolo Blahnik's thread.

Since I tried one on last year, I am hooked... and I know there's ladies like me in this forum.  So please join me by posting your Manolo's collection...


----------



## angelie

very nice collection


----------



## maxter

Lovin' those essential party shoes!!

I will try to find pics of mine.


----------



## Bagologist

I was going to start a thread like this! I know I'm going to love this thread already! Here is my tiny collection but I want it to grow into a HUGE collection this year! (just started getting very heavily into premier designer shoes just a few months ago) 

The Camoflauge D'Orsays ($645.00) and Jeanie Rhinestone Sandals ($965.00)


----------



## Bagologist

Wellow- your collection is beautiful! I love your red patents and silver d'orsays! those white jeweled ones that are at the end in the last picture are out of this world beautiful! i am still trying to locate a pair of those myself!


----------



## culejule

Both of you have beautiful collections.  I will try to post pictures of mine tomorrow.


----------



## Bagologist

culejule said:


> Both of you have beautiful collections. I will try to post pictures of mine tomorrow.


 
Thanks culejule!  Yes please post your pics we would   to see them!


----------



## nancypants

*



The Essential Party Shoes




*[/quote]


the ones on the left.... aren't those the shoes that carrie from SATC lost at that the baby's party and had the mother buy back?


----------



## wellow

Bagologist - LOVE your collection too, especially the rhinestone one!!!

Nancypants - YUP!! Still can't believe I nabbed one... I got it from SAKS if anybody still interested...


----------



## icechick

Gorgeous shoes ladies, I only have 2 but I hope there will be many more to come


----------



## Minnie

Sarah J. Parker is that YOU????
I love those The Camoflauge D'Orsays and I love the silver ones Carrie got robbed at the party for.


----------



## Minnie

Are the camoflauge ones still in stores??


----------



## Bagologist

Minnie said:


> Are the camoflauge ones still in stores??


 
Thanks Minnie!  There were still some at the Neiman Marcus store here in Las Vegas where I live...I was just there on Friday and I was actually surprised because I got mine back in November a day before Thanksgiving..


----------



## Nola

Thanks for posting!


----------



## pquiles

Minnie said:


> Sarah J. Parker is that YOU????
> I love those The Camoflauge D'Orsays and I love the silver ones Carrie got robbed at the party for.


 

I love those shoes too.  Just like Carrie.  I hope to find a pair of those at an affordable price someday.


----------



## wellow

Ow.. Thanks *Minnie*! I always wish I am Sarah Jessica Parker LOL...

*Icechick* - I love your black stilettos... It looks divine esp. when you wear them. Tried them on before, but since I have to cut back on my Manolo spending, I ended up not getting them.


----------



## ShoeLover

*wellow*- I really love the last shoes you posted(open-toe,black patent leather). I usually hate anything patent, but I am seriusly thinking about looking for those!
Here are mine:
Top Row









He signed 2 pairs for me at a NM event.


----------



## Bagologist

wellow said:


> Bagologist - LOVE your collection too, especially the rhinestone one!!!


 
Thanks Wellow!


----------



## hmwe46

WOW!!  ShoeLover your collection is stunning!!!

Here are my three (well used, LOL):


----------



## Eugin

Shoelover, great collection of Manolo's and CL's. So cool you got a pair signed by the master himself!


----------



## pquiles

Shoelover, your collection...oooh la la.


----------



## daffie

Shoelover - Your collection is TDF!!


----------



## gee

Shoelover  !! Very nice!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks ladies!


----------



## Jennn

Shoelover, yours are astounding


----------



## shibooms

ShoeLover said:


> *wellow*- I really love the last shoes you posted(open-toe,black patent leather). I usually hate anything patent, but I am seriusly thinking about looking for those!
> Here are mine:
> Top Row
> View attachment 113898
> 
> 
> View attachment 113899
> 
> 
> View attachment 113900
> 
> 
> He signed 2 pairs for me at a NM event.
> View attachment 113901


 

my gosh i love all ur shoes!!!


----------



## manolo maven

I took this pic of part of my collection a couple years ago.  I have 30-40 pairs now, so this is just a sample.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I have more (I will post them later), but this is my most recent acquisition. They are black suede kitten heels with mink rosettes. I absolutely adore them!


----------



## shoefan

hmwe46 said:


> WOW!! ShoeLover your collection is stunning!!!
> 
> Here are my three (well used, LOL):


 
Congrats, hmwe!!  Looks like you are enjoying them for their intended purpose!


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

icechick said:


> Gorgeous shoes ladies, I only have 2 but I hope there will be many more to come


 
I love those first shoes! They look very versace, and would compliment my versace bags very well, do you know the style name?


----------



## Perfect Day

Lorihmatthews - love those shoes I remember trying them on when I was in NY the other month and almost bought them.  They were so comfy - nice shoes


----------



## chloe-babe

Wowser,

thats all I can say. I often forget how many gorgeous designs Blahnik is responsible for! I can never get past the d'orsay!!!!

I only have the nude version, its my only pair of Blahnik's, but having seen some of your gorgeous pictures, I may well have to add to my collection 

Thanks to everybody for posting your gorgeous shoes. They are so nice to look at.


----------



## Fishfood

Oh FINALLY a MB thread! I need to go find my camera!!

I have a little collection going myself, but get this, they're all browns and tans!! I only have one black pair, and sooo many earthy ones... I need some more black ones!!


----------



## Belinda_GA

lorihmatthews said:


> I have more (I will post them later), but this is my most recent acquisition. They are black suede kitten heels with mink rosettes. I absolutely adore them!


 Oh, these are so, SO cute!   

Belinda


----------



## Belinda_GA

chloe-babe said:


> Wowser,
> 
> thats all I can say. I often forget how many gorgeous designs Blahnik is responsible for! I can never get past the d'orsay!!!!
> 
> I only have the nude version, its my only pair of Blahnik's, but having seen some of your gorgeous pictures, I may well have to add to my collection
> 
> Thanks to everybody for posting your gorgeous shoes. They are so nice to look at.


 
Wow...these are stunningly beautiful in the nude version...


----------



## lelgin

My teeny tiny Manolo collection:


----------



## aspenmartial

I really LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEE your shoes!!!!!!!     


chloe-babe said:


> Wowser,
> 
> thats all I can say. I often forget how many gorgeous designs Blahnik is responsible for! I can never get past the d'orsay!!!!
> 
> I only have the nude version, its my only pair of Blahnik's, but having seen some of your gorgeous pictures, I may well have to add to my collection
> 
> Thanks to everybody for posting your gorgeous shoes. They are so nice to look at.


----------



## sellmysoul

Two new pair for spring... acquired while attending Charlotte PF meet a few weeks ago.  Its not just about the bags!!!


----------



## sellmysoul

Oh and an older pair  and true work horses!


----------



## DiamondsNPearls

I broke down and bought these about six months ago. Yummy!!!


----------



## DiamondsNPearls

chloe-babe said:


> Wowser,
> 
> thats all I can say. I often forget how many gorgeous designs Blahnik is responsible for! I can never get past the d'orsay!!!!
> 
> I only have the nude version, its my only pair of Blahnik's, but having seen some of your gorgeous pictures, I may well have to add to my collection
> 
> Thanks to everybody for posting your gorgeous shoes. They are so nice to look at.


 
OMG, these are gorgous!  I have a zillion pairs of d'orsays too.  Aren't they the most perfect shoe in the whole world?  I can never get enough!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

I won these on eBay and received them yesterday!  

Bagologist, LOVE those rhinestone sandals.  DROOL!


----------



## lelgin

^Those are very pretty. I tried them on during the Saks after Christmas sale but they just didn't look right on me.


----------



## Greentea

24, Faubourg, those are gorgeous!


----------



## wellow

I can't see 24, Foubourg pics!!! Arghh...


----------



## Nola

wellow said:


> I can't see 24, Foubourg pics!!! Arghh...


 
Me neither 

Chloe babe those d´orsays are gorgeous.


----------



## Fishfood

Just got another black pair!

These threads are dangerous... I went to look at my collection and realized they were ALL brown and nudes!! So off to buy another black pair I go. :shame: 

It's a wonder my DH doesn't wince every time he sees me go out shopping when I have the "shoe look in my eye", as he puts it


----------



## Smoothoprter

Here's some of mine.  I used to have a lot more, but I downsized my shoe collection and I try not to have duplicates.  I also have a pair of the silver d'orsay SATC "stolen shoes" but the picture is HUGE, I need to resize it before posting.


----------



## chelsae

wow Smoothoprter! great collection!


----------



## Smoothoprter

chelsae said:


> wow Smoothoprter! great collection!


 
Thank you.  Here are the Silver Sedaraby 4" D'Orsays:


----------



## shmoo88

Oooh the D'orsay's are SO HOT!! I can't wait to get mine! Thanks for your tips, I had no idea they were still avaiable!


----------



## eatmylv

Gorgeous shoes ladies, thanks for posting.


----------



## AuthenticLux

*Count me in! *







*



*


----------



## Smoothoprter

AuthenticLux said:


> *Count me in! *


 
I recognize some of those shoes.  Beautiful collection Adrineh.

Oh and Congratulations are in order.


----------



## AuthenticLux

Smoothoprter said:


> I recognize some of those shoes. Beautiful collection Adrineh.
> 
> Oh and Congratulations are in order.


 
Hey, Mon! Nice to see you! Thanks on both counts!


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

here are my Manolos. i don't think they need an introduction .


----------



## lorihmatthews

Here's my collection. I really love the kitten heels. They are very comfortable and great to wear all day at work.











Here are my 2 pairs of boots. 






And here are close ups of my "cult classics" -- remember when these were super hot? I still love them ...


----------



## DivaLovesManolo

Off to add my pics!


----------



## DivaLovesManolo

Here's my collection... I think I'm missing a pair.. hmmmm...
Pretty much when I get my shoes I put them into clear boxes and throw out the boxes, but now some of you got me second guessing. I saved the box my Sedaraby came in. Space is such a commodity in my tiny NY apartment.....





I got these at a designer resale store. I've never seen the label say "Manolo  Blahnik  New York London", but considering I paid a little over  $100 for them AND they're comfy, I ain't complaining. LOL!





These are the infamous Sedaraby in silver. I'm wearing them to a wedding this summer. This doesn't quite measure 4", but it's over 3 1/2"... Maybe 90mm?









I don't know the name of this pair, but I bought it at the Lucky Shops event last year from Bluefly.com. I love the rhinestone detailing....





This is a basic pump... Carolyne in the 90mm






This is my BABY... a favorite...."Lina" which is a cheetah print haircalf "Leopard-Print d'Orsay Sandal" according to Bergdorf Goodman. On the site it states it's 3 1/2", but I feel like these are actually 4" or 105mm.





This is a real working girl's pump, Tuccio... it's about 2 1/2". The salesman said it's 70mm... does that sound right???





This is my current collection minus the champagne colored pair with the rhinestone details... I'm sure I have some more among my clear boxes.... I keep the shoes and dustbags in the clear boxes so I can find them quickly. Do you think I should save my Manolo boxes now?


----------



## JuneHawk

I only have one pair so far but I am working on it!  They are the Fertillia in turquoise suede.

June


----------



## Suzie

Wow, ladies you have fab shoes. One day I hope to own a pair..


----------



## momo43

Here are my 3 pairs...


----------



## socalgrl86

Smoothoprter said:


> Thank you. Here are the Silver Sedaraby 4" D'Orsays:


 
Thanks for modeling!! They're gorgeous!! Now I am going to have to postpone my next LV purchase for these first...


----------



## starbuxxx

Here's my one and only pair that I love!


----------



## hlfinn

i just got 3 pairs yesterday. i don't know if it was silly to get the same pair with 2 different heel heights but i figured one was good for work and one was better if i was going out. any thoughts? i can still exchange one if i want...


----------



## Stinas

My one and only pair of Manolo's so far...
I think they are called Fodera Rose?  Thats what the box says....but on the other side of the box they say Catherin Camouflage Sequin Pumps.  












(sorry about the low quality pics...i took them from my phone...i was in a hurry to post them...lol)

I have my eye on the MaryJanes now lol


----------



## hlfinn

omg stinas those are GORGEOUS!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Beautiful shoes ladies!!!


----------



## chihuahuaqueen

I LOVE the camouflage!!!

I only have one pair, which I've attached.


----------



## JRed

love love love the sequin shoes, stinas!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

wow ladies, your shoes are sooo gorgeous! while i'm still stuck on louboutins, you gals are enticing me to buy a pair of manolos. particularly the d'orsay b/c it's just so lovely! how comfy are manolos in comparison to choos and louboutins??


----------



## Stinas

JRed said:


> love love love the sequin shoes, stinas!!!



Thanks!!!  Only problem with them is that at the tip of the toe a few of the sequins are starting to fall off.  But the fabric color under them makes it look like they are not gone...until u look closely.


----------



## riffraff

Utterly Gorgeous Shoes.  Thanks for the eye candy.


----------



## billbill

one of my favourites, the most comfortable shoes ever.. 3" black patent mary jane, named specari


----------



## ShoeLover

You're killing me bill bill! Those are fab!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

hmm they are beautiful. wonder if the campari's are as comfy?


----------



## DivaLovesManolo

Here's my newest baby... Campari.... these are the 105mm models.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^YUMMY, divalovesmanolo


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

My first Manolos...the camoflauge sedarbys...featured with Chanel accessories.


----------



## dallas

^ And what a gorgeous first pair they are, especially with your lovely Chanel accessories.


----------



## mich327

Hi Ladies, here are most of my Manolos (have a few pairs that are put away too high for me to reach today - since they're dressy, I don't usually keep 'em out). First up: some crocodile sandals that I haven't worn yet:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And here are some sandals:








And here are my practical, everyday Manolos:




Here are some dress satin ones, some purple snake skin slingbacks, and a pair of furry spotted leopard peep toes:




Here are my newest Manolos (thinking of selling the bamboo leather ones, which I haven't worn yet):




And here's a pair I'll probably keep (they're still new, too) since they're up on ebay and noone has purchased them yet:


----------



## mich327

Hm, that didn't work. Let me try to repost!


----------



## mich327

Okay, trying to post again! First up, my crocodile sandals I haven't worn yet:


----------



## mich327

Okay, I think I got some pics to attach now!
Will load the rest in the next email. I have included pics of most of my Manolos (missing about 3 pairs in the pics). I'll attach more in my next post:
- Coral crocodile sandals
- Black studded heels
- Black satin heels with crystal detail
- Burgandy pumps
- Caramel slingbacks
- Black slingbacks
- Tan pumps
- Black patent toe pumps with button detail
- Black satin dress pumps
- Furry leopard print peep toe sandals
- Purple snakeskin slingbacks
- Bamboo leather sandals (thinking of selling on eBay since they're new and I haven't worn them yet!)
- Black patent loafers (will probably keep because I have them on eBay and they haven't sold yet)


----------



## mich327

Here are more photos


----------



## Martina_Italy

Girls, you have WONDERFUL shoes! Unfortunately, I don't have any Manolo   ..but I hope to get a pair as soon as possible!


----------



## addicted

Here are a few of my favorites!


----------



## piaffe

addicted said:


> Here are a few of my favorites!



Addicted, do you find that the loepard Lina pinches you? I have the check black and white (with black patent heel) Lina from last season, and although my other orsays fit beautifully, the front bit really pinches. Is it just me? (ps. I LOVE ALL  YOUR 
BEAUTIES!)


----------



## addicted

piaffe said:


> Addicted, do you find that the loepard Lina pinches you? I have the check black and white (with black patent heel) Lina from last season, and although my other orsays fit beautifully, the front bit really pinches. Is it just me? (ps. I LOVE ALL YOUR
> BEAUTIES!)


 
Actually these are quite loose in the toe box for me.  Maybe it was last year's Lina?


----------



## DivaLovesManolo

I have those Lina!!!! They are my fave! I have a pic in my avatar from the catalog, and a pic in my Manolo collection in the Manolo thread. When I went to the MB boutique, it appears that this heel is a 5"!!! They also had a lower version.,


----------



## piaffe

ok ladies, here are my Manolos in all their glory!

(Part I)


----------



## piaffe

(and Part II)

Among my favourites - the Camparis, yes, but these leopard Sedarabys!!! LOVE. THEM. I also am all over the white patent flanga pump (scalloped edges) - I am big on patent!


----------



## piaffe

(Part III)

...I actually also have the nude pink patent Butterflo orsay (current season), but it wasn't in my closet during the photo shoot so I forgot to include it...


----------



## piaffe

...oops!


----------



## piaffe

...my silver Manolos with my metallic Louboutin Aionoeud clutch!


----------



## dallas

Piaffe, All of your shoes are beautiful but those Leopard Sedarabys are beyond gorgeous. I have to have a pair. now.


----------



## JuneHawk

dallas said:


> Piaffe, All of your shoes are beautiful but those Leopard Sedarabys are beyond gorgeous. I have to have a pair. now.



I second that!  I absolutely LOVE those Leopard Sedarabys! 

June


----------



## piaffe

JuneHawk said:


> I second that!  I absolutely LOVE those Leopard Sedarabys!
> 
> June



Thanks, ladies! Got them at Barneys in NYC 3 weeks ago! I definitely love them - but I also want the camos. Saw the camos in the Manolo boutique, but I did not like the broach (single strand of large brownish rhinestones) - I only like the oval, white rhinestone bling... (NM.com had it on its website for a while)


----------



## addicted

*piaffe* - gorgeous shoes!!!!  Love them all!


----------



## Tats

sedaraby pruple/iridescent manolos...
lizard manolo slingbacks...

wish list: candy cane red patent camparis


----------



## ShoeLover

*Tats*-that purple sedaraby is beyond gorgeous  Where did you get them???


----------



## ilovemylilo

*MANOLO BLAHNIK* Arsenia in Pony


----------



## Tats

ShoeLover said:


> *Tats*-that purple sedaraby is beyond gorgeous  Where did you get them???



I saw them on Ebay a few years ago in 36.5 -- miles away from my size 40 feet. I _NEVER_ thought I could find them in my size and I was so surprised to see them listed -- unworn, NEW IN BOX. I got them for half price to boot. They are truly spectacular. I was going to buy the standard silver sedaraby (an exquisite choice nonetheless) but I felt that these ones were 'me'. I've never seen a sedaraby like it.

They remind me of Rococo footwear (the brooch is classic baroque) -- silk and sparkles galore! I cannot WAIT to wear these.


----------



## Tats

*ilovemylilo*: HOT! Love the big bold leopard print -- usually Manolo opts for the smaller patterned print. These are gorgeous!


----------



## ilovemylilo

Tats said:


> *ilovemylilo*: HOT! Love the big bold leopard print -- usually Manolo opts for the smaller patterned print. These are gorgeous!


 
Thank you, *Tats*!  

I know ... I was kind of skeptical when I first saw it, but I think it's a pretty hot pair of MB.


----------



## dallas

*Tats*, my god what a beautiful, gorgeous, delicious pair of shoes. (you and I are the same size, wanna be friends)?

*ilovemylilo*, my heart skipped a beat when I laid eyes on your leopard prints, I can't stop drooling over them.  Gorgeous shoes ladies.


----------



## Tats

dallas said:


> *Tats*, my god what a beautiful, gorgeous, delicious pair of shoes. (you and I are the same size, wanna be friends)?



THANK YOU! It's so nice to find a forum where I can share my shallow shoe obsession....


----------



## dallas

^^Oh hon, I wouldn't call it shallow........


----------



## momo43

Here's my new pair of black patent butterflo's (please excuse the lack of a fresh pedi....have been busy studying):


----------



## ShoeLover

Got these last Saturday


----------



## piaffe

ShoeLover said:


> Got these last Saturday



My GOd, I love these... these were - for me - "the ones that got away"... I hope to very soon get my hands on a pair!!!

GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Coldplaylover

First time owner!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Coldplaylover said:


> First time owner!!



I LOVE those!  I'd love to see how they look on.

June


----------



## ilovemylilo

dallas said:


> *Tats*, my god what a beautiful, gorgeous, delicious pair of shoes. (you and I are the same size, wanna be friends)?
> 
> *ilovemylilo*, my heart skipped a beat when I laid eyes on your leopard prints, I can't stop drooling over them.  Gorgeous shoes ladies.



Thanks, *dallas*!


----------



## JRed

ShoeLover said:


> Got these last Saturday



aaargh, i love these!  if you don't mind disclosing, where did you get them from?

here's a pic of some of my sedarabys, which is my favourite style.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I got them at NM. I think barney's has them too. The style is Ringo and they also come in black.
I really love your red sedaraby


----------



## piaffe

...my nude patent Butterflos (forgot to include them in the last photo binge!).

I adore nude patent shoes!


----------



## babypie

Piaffe, those are so pretty


----------



## addicted

Love the nude patent butterflos.  Are these still in the stores?


----------



## piaffe

addicted said:


> Love the nude patent butterflos.  Are these still in the stores?



I ordered these on-line from NM.com, so I'm not sure! Last week, I saw the black version on-line.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

I like those black patent ringos also.  I tried on a smaller size last week and am considering ordering my size but I have been doing enough damage with shoes the last few weeks!  If they were on sale it would be an easy choice but at full price I dunno....I have enough black patent right now.

My pre-ordered zebra ponyhair mary janes just arrived!  They are more camel colored than they looked online but I think I like them!

I also just pre-ordered this new sedarby that should arrive by October at the latest per the site.


----------



## riffraff

Oh wow - loving those sedarby's


----------



## artemisa

Those are great, BlkLadyLaw!!!

Are the Sedaraby velvet or brocade fabric?


----------



## babypie

BlkLadyLaw I love your collection, your shoes are always so eye-catching and different.  The Sedarabys look beautiful


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

artemisa said:


> Those are great, BlkLadyLaw!!!
> 
> Are the Sedaraby velvet or brocade fabric?


 
thanks all, the Sedarby looks to be a fabric...they won't ship for several months but they look like fabric in the pic and per the description


----------



## ManoloGal

If there are any English people on here...the desginer sales start in London this week, and Manolos are 70% off starting Friday July 13th!! For a week only, get your tents out girls - I'm camping over night, whi will join me!? ha


----------



## babypie

Stinas said:


> My one and only pair of Manolo's so far...
> I think they are called Fodera Rose? Thats what the box says....but on the other side of the box they say Catherin Camouflage Sequin Pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry about the low quality pics...i took them from my phone...i was in a hurry to post them...lol)
> 
> I have my eye on the MaryJanes now lol


 
I tried these on today! They're gorgeous, so much better in person than what the photo shows! It was sooo hard walking away from them


----------



## babypie

*Manolo Blahnik Stangona*   Purchased today, my first MBs and my first real designer shoes (I'm certain not my last)


----------



## lelgin

Newest Manolo's:


----------



## JuneHawk

ManoloGal said:


> If there are any English people on here...the desginer sales start in London this week, and Manolos are 70% off starting Friday July 13th!! For a week only, get your tents out girls - I'm camping over night, whi will join me!? ha



Thanks  so much!!!! Any idea how bad the crowds will be at Manolo Blahnik???

June


----------



## mulberryroxanne

ManoloGal said:


> If there are any English people on here...the desginer sales start in London this week, and Manolos are 70% off starting Friday July 13th!! For a week only, get your tents out girls - I'm camping over night, whi will join me!? ha


 
Why always on a week day, I've got to work ush: do you think it would be worth going on the Saturday or do you really need to be there the day it starts?


----------



## Dazzle

woowww!!all of the shoes are so adorable.i want to buy but not now i think because they are too expensive for me.maybe after the graduation.


----------



## Stinas

babypie said:


> I tried these on today! They're gorgeous, so much better in person than what the photo shows! It was sooo hard walking away from them


Thank you sooo much!!!  They are great but the sequins fall off in the front really easy.  

BlkLadyLaw - I LOVE LOVE LOVE all your shoes!!!  Great collection!  I have been eyeing the mary janes for a while now.  Someone said they run big...do they?  Im usually a 39 1/2 in most Manolo's.


----------



## Loony

My one and only pair so far


----------



## babypie

Stinas said:


> Thank you sooo much!!! They are great but the sequins fall off in the front really easy.
> 
> BlkLadyLaw - I LOVE LOVE LOVE all your shoes!!! Great collection! I have been eyeing the mary janes for a while now. Someone said they run big...do they? Im usually a 39 1/2 in most Manolo's.


 
That sucks! Can they be repaired?...like a "shoe warranty" lol I also saw them in a red/pink color combination, but I liked the ones you got better....lord I want them! I was wearing dark denim at the time and the shoes just popped, I just wanted to buy them, put on a little black top over my jeans and go clubbing! (P.S. I'm a 39.5 in MB too )


----------



## Alva

Loony, beautiful shoes, a classic!!!!
I in love with this shoes...


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Stinas said:


> BlkLadyLaw - I LOVE LOVE LOVE all your shoes!!! Great collection! I have been eyeing the mary janes for a while now. Someone said they run big...do they? Im usually a 39 1/2 in most Manolo's.


 
Thanks Stinas.  The zebra print ones I just got are a 42 and I am a US 11.  The fit dead on in my opinion....no extra room.  I can fit a 41.5 in a sedarby though prefer a 42.  The zebra Mary Janes do not run big at all in my opinion.  They are a perfect fit.


----------



## FebbysBigSis

Loony said:


> My one and only pair so far


 

  I AM SO JEALOUS!!
Absolutely GORGEOUS!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FebbysBigSis

BlkLadyLaw said:


> I like those black patent ringos also. I tried on a smaller size last week and am considering ordering my size but I have been doing enough damage with shoes the last few weeks! If they were on sale it would be an easy choice but at full price I dunno....I have enough black patent right now.
> 
> My pre-ordered zebra ponyhair mary janes just arrived! They are more camel colored than they looked online but I think I like them!
> 
> I also just pre-ordered this new sedarby that should arrive by October at the latest per the site.


 

Your ponyhair zebra MJ's are TDF! They truly look fabulous on you! 
PLEASE post pics once your pre-ordered sedarby arrives! I can't wait to see them on your feet!!  (Yes, I am partial to this style)!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

FebbysBigSis said:


> Your ponyhair zebra MJ's are TDF! They truly look fabulous on you!
> PLEASE post pics once your pre-ordered sedarby arrives! I can't wait to see them on your feet!! (Yes, I am partial to this style)!


 
The website said the sedarby wouldn't ship til October but I got notice that they shipped today!  Will post soon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacked Actress

Loony said:


> My one and only pair so far



I absolutely love them!!!! *sigh* where did you buy them from?

And to the lady who preordered these... can I ask where you preordered from?


----------



## Loony

Thank you ladies :shame:

I won them in 7th On Sale charity auction a while ago. Under retail  I still can't believe my luck!


----------



## paree

the nude patent ringos are on sale for $263.00!!


----------



## babypie

paree said:


> the nude patent ringos are on sale for $263.00!!


 
where?


----------



## paree

Nm


----------



## thegraceful1

My Carolyne Triples (black, dark navy blue & camel)


----------



## JuneHawk

Any of you London ladies made it to the sale today?  I was going to go but my husband didn't let me   Something about me having too many shoes and not enough money   I'd love to hear how it went and live vicarously through you 

June


----------



## crabtreemeeko

I love those shoes, nice buy, *Loony*!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

My total sale item at $200.75!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

The new sedaraby arrived!  I am in love!!!!!!!!


----------



## legaldiva

I love the sedarabys ... I have the silvers, baby blue suede and camouflage.  All purchased for less than original retail ...


----------



## Stacked Actress

legaldiva said:


> I love the sedarabys ... I have the silvers, baby blue suede and camouflage.  All purchased for less than original retail ...



Where did you purchase them from??


----------



## bee*

Not sure how good my posting skills are but I'll try and post mine now


----------



## bee*

Well that worked thankfully! I got these while I was in NY a couple of weeks ago-$308 including tax-woohoo!!


These next two pairs I got in January of last year while I was in NY.








and this is another pair that I got on that trip also (I've nearly worn these ones into the ground-they are so comfortable!)


----------



## babypie

bee* said:


> Well that worked thankfully! I got these while I was in NY a couple of weeks ago-$308 including tax-woohoo!!
> 
> 
> These next two pairs I got in January of last year while I was in NY.


 
omg, i LOVE these purple ones!


----------



## bee*

^^^ thanks! I adore them as well-they are so comfortable to wear also.  Cannot wait to extend my collection!


----------



## ShoeLover

*Bee*-beautiful shoes! I love the colors!!! All I ever buy is black shoes, but I'm trying to get some color in my collection! I especially like the purple ones!!! Soooo pretty!!!


----------



## pquiles

Bee...Loving that purple.  Those really are pretty shoes.


----------



## fendifemale

legaldiva said:


> I love the sedarabys ... I have the silvers, baby blue suede and camouflage. All purchased for less than original retail ...


gorgeous!


----------



## legaldiva

Stacked Actress said:


> Where did you purchase them from??


 
I got the silvers and baby blues from a friend who never wore them, and the camo on Ebay.


----------



## guccigal07

okay ladies. I am going to take pics of mine...get ready for this! i love manolos


----------



## guccigal07

here is a recent purchase...


----------



## guccigal07

got these yesterday...


----------



## guccigal07

here is my overall pic...


----------



## guccigal07

Malaka shoes from last fall


----------



## guccigal07

breda from this past spring...love the 5 inch rhinestone heel

tati...mary janes I designed and special ordered

Naomi...from last spring the purple shoes...


----------



## guccigal07

Cosma ring lizard shoes...from manolo shop in london last spring..

Guille blue lizard shoes..

Sigar suede pump with pink


----------



## guccigal07

osta tweed and lizard...one of my first shoes..

one of my fav bow shoes...

Ponenclo pink and tan cut out bootie

ponenclo black and tan bootie...


----------



## guccigal07

details of the shoe shelf...


----------



## guccigal07

here are some very special shoes...

Marie Antoinette shoes...he made for the movie...and one was made in my size. They were allowed to order...only one per style...in whatever size..

Cabbage shoes...

and the new black shoes..Melindra..


----------



## ashakes

guccigal07, they all are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## mrsDIY88

*guccigal, *your shoe collection is TDF!!!!!!

amazing range of shoes.  




can i ask if you have doors on those cupboard shelves?  if not, then how do you ensure that your shoes don't get dusty?

i've given up keeping shoe boxes (more space for the shoes), but dust collects much faster than i can clean.


----------



## lawchick

Wow Guccigal.  Your collection is amazing.


----------



## legaldiva

legaldiva said:


> I got the silvers and baby blues from a friend who never wore them, and the camo on Ebay.


 
All three were "worn" ... I just re-read that and it seems misleading.  They didn't "fit" her well is a more accurate description.


----------



## legaldiva

GG--love your collection!  Shoe/purse collection posts are my ultimate favorites.

Thank you!!!


----------



## choco

GG, your shoe collection is amazing.....can I live in your closet.


----------



## guccigal07

thank you all!!

and yes I have a spot for you...


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

I just got these off the Neiman's sale site last week $259!


----------



## guccigal07

those are hot! I tried them on before!


----------



## Kamilla850

Guccigal - wow, I love your collection.  It is TDF!!  And such a beautiful presentation.


----------



## Kamilla850

Blkladylaw - I love those.  I just placed an order on the nm website.  I hope they fit well, I haven't worn MB in so long.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Kamilla850 said:


> Blkladylaw - I love those. I just placed an order on the nm website. I hope they fit well, I haven't worn MB in so long.


 
The 42s fit big on me.  They seem to fit a lil bit bigger than the Sedarabys.


----------



## sellmysoul

oo_let_me_see said:


> My total sale item at $200.75!



Love these shoes!  I bought them in the spring at Neimans and have gotten tons of compliments.  Enjoy them!


----------



## sellmysoul

Recently purchased (Bergdorfs online), my first Sedarbys!
I love them!


----------



## piperlu

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^I got them at NM. I think barney's has them too. The style is Ringo and they also come in black.
> I really love your red sedaraby


 

^^These are gorgeous.  Do they come in bronze or black?  What is the heels size on them?


----------



## piperlu

sellmysoul said:


> Recently purchased (Bergdorfs online), my first Sedarbys!
> I love them!


 
^^ Hey Betsey,

Are yours gold or bronze?  I love them.  I just bought a beautiful Mocha colored gown for my November cruise and may get bronze or gold shoes.

How high is the heel?


----------



## ashakes

^^^I'm positive they are 90 mm, aka 3 1/2 inches.  Here is the link:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod41550008


----------



## ashakes

sellmysoul said:


> Recently purchased (Bergdorfs online), my first Sedarbys!
> I love them!



Gorgeous!


----------



## piperlu

ashakes said:


> ^^^I'm positive they are 90 mm, aka 3 1/2 inches. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod41550008


 

^^Thanks!!!  They're so gorgeous.  I wonder if they would look good with my Mocha colored gown????  They're very tempting.


----------



## sellmysoul

They are gold, not bronze with textured circles in the fabric.  Thanks for the link Askakes, that is the same shoe!


----------



## ashakes

piperlu said:


> ^^Thanks!!!  They're so gorgeous.  I wonder if they would look good with my Mocha colored gown????  They're very tempting.



Actually when you said your gown was Mocha colored, the shoes pictured below immediately came to mind.  BlkLadyLaw and Kamilla recently purchased them from the NM site, and I even had them in my basket at one point. LOL  I decided to pass as I chose some others intead, but they may pop up again!  They were a great deal too at $250 something.  

However, gold Sedarabys are definitely a good investment too!  They are a classic shoe and worth every penny.   I just bought the leopard Sedaraby recently!

*sellmysoul*, no problem on the link.  BG and NM always have the same things pretty much, other than BG carries Jimmy Choo online and NM does not. 

Here is a link to an auction on Ebay just to showcase the shoes below better. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MANOLO-BLAH...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## piperlu

ashakes said:


> Actually when you said your gown was Mocha colored, the shoes pictured below immediately came to mind. BlkLadyLaw and Kamilla recently purchased them from the NM site, and I even had them in my basket at one point. LOL I decided to pass as I chose some others intead, but they may pop up again! They were a great deal too at $250 something.
> 
> However, gold Sedarabys are definitely a good investment too! They are a classic shoe and worth every penny.  I just bought the leopard Sedaraby recently!
> 
> *sellmysoul*, no problem on the link. BG and NM always have the same things pretty much, other than BG carries Jimmy Choo online and NM does not.
> 
> Here is a link to an auction on Ebay just to showcase the shoes below better.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MANOLO-BLAH...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
^^ Thanks Ashakes!!!!  They're beautiful.  I'm really going to consider them. 

These shoes are beautiful too.  Nice tip on the Choos too.  I didn't think that I have seen them anywhere else.  I know I have seen them at Bob Ellis before.


----------



## ashakes

Let us know what you end up getting!  Would love to see pics of the dress too. 

Saks online and footcandyshoes.com also carry Jimmy Choo.


----------



## ashakes

Ok, I finally decided to post my small collection of Manolos.  Sorry for some of the terrible pics.  As many of you have probably read in other posts, my camera is actually broken so this is as good as it gets until I decide to stop being lazy and send it in!  I included some stock photos too to help.


----------



## ashakes

Manolo Jeweled Napa Slides


----------



## ashakes

Manolo Leopard Peep Toe Pumps (Arsennia I believe is the style name)



Manolo Lace D'Orsay


----------



## ashakes

Manolo Leopard Sedaraby.  I included a photo of Paris Hilton wearing them since I was too lazy to put them on. lol

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## foxycleopatra

HOT HOT HOT!  It's like the roar of the wild here   The Arsenia's look great on you!

Asha - are those 4" leopard pony hair Arsenia's still available at NM Last Call stores somewhere?  I saw those marked down to 1/2 off online but all sizes had been sold-out by 1st mark-down; I've been checking and checking and no luck.


----------



## ashakes

Hey Foxy!  Thank you.  I know I was obsessed with leopard the past couple of weeks. lol  

I got them off of NM online actually.  I had been stalking them with no luck and I was off starting this week and they magically popped up in my size. I snagged them so quick.  They were only $250 something too w/ free shipping!  I have the link to them if you want to bookmark it to see if your size pops up. What size are you?  I'm off for the next few weeks (mini break woo hoo), so if I see them in your size I can message you or something!  They run smaller and more narrow than most Manolos too.  I got a 40 b/c that's what popped up (clearly I was desperate), and I was thinking I would have put an insert in and they were just perfect when I got them.  So, keep that in mind.  I also saw some on Ebay too from legit sellers so that's another option.  They are definitely keepers though and I would have definitely paid more for them!


----------



## babypie

ashakes said:


> Ok, I finally decided to post my small collection of Manolos. Sorry for some of the terrible pics. As many of you have probably read in other posts, my camera is actually broken so this is as good as it gets until I decide to stop being lazy and send it in! I included some stock photos too to help.


 
ohh how i wish your camera was working!  from what i can see, those look great!  I've been contemplating the beige open toe mary janes, interesting to see there is more toe showing than i originally thought.  get that camera fixed girl!


----------



## JRed

ashakes said:


> Manolo Jeweled Napa Slides



omg ashakes, those are just to die for!!!!  i'm so so jealous!!!!!


----------



## ashakes

*babypie*, I know the camera takes really good close up pics still, but anything more than a foot away and it's scary. lol  And, yes I ordered these off of NM and I was surprised to see there was more than a "peep toe" going on.  They are still really cute though and classic for sure!  I think they are definitely worth the money.  I was going to get the Louboutin ones, but I decided on these pairs instead.

*JRed*, THANK YOU!   They were originally $830 and I got them for $299 during the "4 day sale" NM online had!  I couldn't pass them up.  I'm Indian and I very rarely go to parties with my parents where I wear all the beautiful saris and skirts, but I figured this might be more reason to do so.  I usually avoid them at all costs b/c it is generally a time when people like to "interview" you and be nosy about your love life and career path.  And, I'm dead serious; it's actually painful for me to attend some of these events.  But, maybe I will start going to more since I have these killer Manolos to wear with my Indian outfits. LOL


----------



## legaldiva

Those leopard sedarabys are TDF!!!!


----------



## guccigal07

I know! I love em!


----------



## JRed

ashakes said:


> *babypie*, I know the camera takes really good close up pics still, but anything more than a foot away and it's scary. lol  And, yes I ordered these off of NM and I was surprised to see there was more than a "peep toe" going on.  They are still really cute though and classic for sure!  I think they are definitely worth the money.  I was going to get the Louboutin ones, but I decided on these pairs instead.
> 
> *JRed*, THANK YOU!   They were originally $830 and I got them for $299 during the "4 day sale" NM online had!  I couldn't pass them up.  I'm Indian and I very rarely go to parties with my parents where I wear all the beautiful saris and skirts, but I figured this might be more reason to do so.  I usually avoid them at all costs b/c it is generally a time when people like to "interview" you and be nosy about your love life and career path.  And, I'm dead serious; it's actually painful for me to attend some of these events.  But, maybe I will start going to more since I have these killer Manolos to wear with my Indian outfits. LOL



omg, what a fantastic bargain on those manolos!  i say go for it, wear it everywhere.  you know, i think we have the same shoe size.  plus, i think we have similar taste in shoes.  i also have the leopard sedaraby and the nude campiby is on its way to me.  so, if you ever get tired of those leopard arsenias.....


----------



## ashakes

Jred, what size do you wear in Manolos usually?


----------



## JRed

i'm mostly 39.5 in sandals, 40 in pumps, 39 in sedarabys.


----------



## ashakes

We are the same for the most part!  I'm a 39 in the sedaraby, even a 38.5 if I really wanted to be lol The mary janes i bought a 39.5 and they were perfect.  The leopard pump was a 40 and perfect, but they run narrow.  The jeweled slides popped up in a size 40 on NM for $374 so grab them if you want.


----------



## ShoeLover

I need the leopard sedaraby!


----------



## ashakes

^^^Everybody who has them absolutely loves them, including me.  I got them from a nice lady on Ebay who only sells authentic things.  You should check them out. I think she has a few sizes left.


----------



## ChanelMommy

ashakes said:


> Manolo Leopard Sedaraby. I included a photo of Paris Hilton wearing them since I was too lazy to put them on. lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
These are sooooo cute !


----------



## Savannah

Got these for my sister-in-laws wedding.


----------



## riffraff

Utterly Gorge


----------



## Kamilla850

I am so in love with the leopard sederaby.  Do those come in a 4" heel?  Is the leopard pattern going to be available again or was it only for last season?  I would love to get my hands on a pair.


----------



## sellmysoul

^^^
Yup, me too!  I'm really loving those leopards!  Great shoe Ashakes!


----------



## Kamilla850

Here is my collection, I am not a huge MB fan, these are all from several years ago.  The black satin ones are my favorite pair, and they were my first pair of really expensive shoes, I think they were almost $900 but I just fell in love with them but of course I've only worn them twice...sigh.


----------



## Kamilla850

And my recent purchases which were on sale so I couldn't resist - I am still on the fence so they may end up going back.  I just don't think that MB flatter my feet, I think that they are too delicate for my feet.  I know that a few ladies here have the bronze knotted peep d'orsay, what are your thoughts on them.  I feel that my toes are cramped in the toe box although the length is good.  Perhaps I should just stick with CL.


----------



## babypie

Kamilla850 said:


> And my recent purchases which were on sale so I couldn't resist - I am still on the fence so they may end up going back. I just don't think that MB flatter my feet, I think that they are too delicate for my feet. I know that a few ladies here have the bronze knotted peep d'orsay, what are your thoughts on them. I feel that my toes are cramped in the toe box although the length is good. Perhaps I should just stick with CL.


 
I think the bronzed d'orsays look great on you!  One thing I realized is that sometimes toes look cramped or spilling over from our own perspective (looking down from above) but from everyone elses pov it looks fine.


----------



## lawchick

Kamilla850 said:


> And my recent purchases which were on sale so I couldn't resist - I am still on the fence so they may end up going back. I just don't think that MB flatter my feet, I think that they are too delicate for my feet. I know that a few ladies here have the bronze knotted peep d'orsay, what are your thoughts on them. I feel that my toes are cramped in the toe box although the length is good. Perhaps I should just stick with CL.


 
They look nice but I agree that they are not extremely flattering.  Not like your CLs.  I just say pics of your rockin new maryjanes.  Those are HOT!!!  They look great on you!!!  Great choice.


----------



## Kamilla850

babypie - thanks!  I think they are just ok, for some reason I just don't have the same admiration for MB as I do for CL.  They don't make me drool and just because they were reasonably priced, I think that I will just return them.   
lawchick - I think that MBs are made for ladies with very delicate features.  I just don't see myself wearing them.  It's a nice shoe but it does not make me swoon like the CLs do.


----------



## Butterfly*

Kamilla850 said:


> I just don't think that MB flatter my feet, I think that they are too delicate for my feet. Perhaps I should just stick with CL.


This is the exact reason why I (for the most part) stick with CLs. I also pretty much have no definition on my calves (no matter how much I work them out) and CLs are the only pumps that make my legs look great! I think the architecture/design of his shoes are just so striking that all your attention goes straight to his shoes and puts less focus on any flaws (feet/legs) you may have.


----------



## babypie

Kamilla850 said:


> babypie - thanks! I think they are just ok, for some reason I just don't have the same admiration for MB as I do for CL. They don't make me drool and just because they were reasonably priced, I think that I will just return them.


 
Yeah I know what you mean.  MB and CL are like apples and oranges to me - MBs are more "pretty" whereas CLs are more "sexy".


----------



## yesther

WOW! this is manolo heaven!!! Thanks for sharing such wonderful pictures!


----------



## Silvia

I LOVE the red Mary  Janes!  Very nice


----------



## billbill

just received from footcandy today. red kirby with 90mm heels.. love it so much..


----------



## billbill

my lizard heels bought last year at sale..


----------



## howdoesitfit.c

I wore these Manolo's on my wedding day!!! and of course many times after!


----------



## babypie

billbill said:


> just received from footcandy today. red kirby with 90mm heels.. love it so much..


 
ohh i came close to ordering these from FC too, it's a good deal at the moment and they look great on you!  Does the little shoelace thing come undone?  I was worried it would start to look ratty or dirty with wear...


----------



## billbill

babypie said:


> ohh i came close to ordering these from FC too, it's a good deal at the moment and they look great on you! Does the little shoelace thing come undone? I was worried it would start to look ratty or dirty with wear...


 
thanks. i love it since it's 90mm, red patent, plus the red is true red instead of orange-red. the little shoelace is tied nicely when it arrived. the SA was gorgeous since I was in Hong Kong, i need to fax and email all information to buy it. it just took 1 week for the whole ordering and postage.


----------



## ShoeLover

billbill-those lizard pumps are unbelievable!!!


----------



## pasi

ladies, all your shoes are just great!!! i will take some pics of mine.

this is one of my favorite:
"hourisan"


----------



## pasi

i do have some more, but my cam does not want to the i want today....


----------



## annemerrick

I have a thread about these shoes...and ended up buying them...and I LOVE THEM!!! A lot of people said they were not noticeably Manolos...but I KNOW they are....hope you guys think they are pretty!!!


----------



## pasi

ok...that didn´t work....try again:


----------



## pasi

and that ones...


----------



## pasi

annemerrick: they are really pretty and the colour is just GREAT!!!are they patent?


----------



## pasi

oh....and i forgot that ones


----------



## ashakes

*pasi, *all gorgeous! I especially love the ones in the last photo in the 1st post, the turquoise beaded ones!

*anne*, great legs and great shoes!!!


----------



## annemerrick

pasi said:


> annemerrick: they are really pretty and the colour is just GREAT!!!are they patent?


 
Yes...they are patent!!  Your shoes are beautiful also!!!

Ashakes...thank you for both compliments!!!


----------



## babypie

annemerrick said:


> I have a thread about these shoes...and ended up buying them...and I LOVE THEM!!! A lot of people said they were not noticeably Manolos...but I KNOW they are....hope you guys think they are pretty!!!


 
You know, I think they actually do stand out as Manolos, the silhouette from the side view and shape of the point is classic, MB fans would pick it


----------



## annemerrick

babypie said:


> You know, I think they actually do stand out as Manolos, the silhouette from the side view and shape of the point is classic, MB fans would pick it


 
I agree...and it boils down to the fact that I know what kind of shoes they are...and I love them!!  I was not looking for pink shoes....but just loved THESE shoes!!!  Someone in the other thread said they look like shoes from Bakers...but I don't think so....


----------



## legaldiva

babypie said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. MB and CL are like apples and oranges to me - MBs are more "pretty" whereas CLs are more "sexy".


 
ITA.  MBs seem very pretty and delicate; however, IMO they are not show stopping shoes, by any means.  I have three sedaraby ... if I get more they will be more like staple shoes for work suits.

CLs, on the other hand, are my favorites.  They are so drop dead sexy ...


----------



## blackbird

I own two pair of MBs now.


----------



## ichelle

yay! i'm in


----------



## 24, Faubourg

With 2 young children, I live mostly in flats.  Here's a very special pair of Manolo Blahnik flats in black alligator.


----------



## guccigal07

those are beautiful!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

I must admit I am not a fan of manolos nor of flats but those aligators are magnificent!


----------



## DiorKiss

I hate you all!  Those collections are tdf!

You guys are convincing me to buy a pair of Chloé's I saw for only 125 (normally 800! )
I will need a pair of Manolo's once. Oh, Manolo's...


----------



## karo

guccigal07 said:


> osta tweed and lizard...one of my first shoes..
> 
> one of my fav bow shoes...
> 
> Ponenclo pink and tan cut out bootie
> 
> ponenclo black and tan bootie...


Wooow love them! The booties are gorgeous! Your whole collection is great.


----------



## mockinglee

Just wanted to share my first ever pair of Manolos! Well, actually, first ever pair of high-end shoes!

Patent D'Orsays


----------



## Kamilla850

Anne - those hot pink MB look great on you!  Congrats on a great score.  I would love to see a full view of that shoe closet behind you.


----------



## mrsDIY88

My latest acquisitions. 
They are boring enough that i can wear them to work, yet have a little something extra (in this case, sparkle) that  makes my shoes special. 

i love them.


----------



## Viviana325

blackbird said:


> I own two pair of MBs now.



Hi, blackbird I don't know the name of you camel pumps, but I just got them in red and I love them, there so comfortable.


----------



## Viviana325

blackbird said:


> I own two pair of MBs now.



Hi, blackbird I don't know the name of you camel pumps( can keep up), but I just got them in red and I love them, there so comfortable.


----------



## irinaL

My first 2 pairs of Manolo's. The pink ones are super comfy.


----------



## JuneHawk

I ordered these a few months ago when BG was having their big sale but I had to have them shipped to my mom in the US and I only saw them last week when I arrived here.  I love them!


June


----------



## demicouture

love them too^^
perfect basics


----------



## Zophie

Well, this pic was meant to just be a picture of my dog, but turns out there's a Manolo in the pic so I thought I'd post it here.


----------



## babypie

Zophie said:


> Well, this pic was meant to just be a picture of my dog, but turns out there's a Manolo in the pic so I thought I'd post it here.


 
LOL


----------



## guccigal07

just got these in!


----------



## lawchick

^^^ LOVE those!!!


----------



## Savannah

Just got these.


----------



## guccigal07

oh I love those! i have them in purple! suede and satin purple. called Naomi.

where did you get yours?! they are lovely!


----------



## Savannah

You have them in purple?? They must be gorgeous! I got mine from Wynn at Vegas. I have a SA there who sends me shoes every so often!


----------



## guccigal07

they look great under jeans too. I find them very functional and when I bought them I thought they would be harder to wear too.


----------



## artemisa

I just got the camparis in red and fucsia. I'm dying for them to arrive safely home with mama!


----------



## carrie07777

I am going to Barney's after work today to pick these up! (squeal!!)
Tweed Blahniks.. i am in love


----------



## guccigal07

those are amazing. I have been drooling over them forever!


----------



## carrie07777

Yay! thanks 

Here they are!


----------



## blackbird

carrie07777 said:


> Yay! thanks
> 
> Here they are!



Those are gorgeous!


----------



## guccigal07

uber fab. love them. i want them now dang it.


----------



## LavenderIce

I want the Naomi or the Ringo to be my first MBs.


----------



## guccigal07

good  taste!


----------



## shmoo88

Here are my new red manolos....just love them! And I got them 30% off at NM one day private sale! Yeah! And tax free Double Yeah!


----------



## rachieface

Hi everyone. I was on another forum asking people about these Manolo's and nobody had any answers for me. They said you ladies (and gentlemen?) knew it all so I thought you could help.

I acquired these shoes this week at a Neiman Marcus store. I know NOTHING about them (like what season they are from or the name of the shoe) and I am dying to know. Any information basically would be great. Here are the pics:


----------



## squeak

Smoothoprter said:


> Thank you.  Here are the Silver Sedaraby 4" D'Orsays:



Is there any chance these are still available in the USA??
Thanks a million


----------



## guccigal07

I am sure you can find the silver sedaraby. c all the boutique or around neimans. and barneys as well.


----------



## squeak

thanks, i am in ireland and my sister works in NYC, will have to send her in the hunt!


----------



## guccigal07

new shoes for me...and dress!


----------



## cjy

guccigal07 said:


> new shoes for me...and dress!


 I like!! What style? Are they comfy??


----------



## guccigal07

they are piera and they are 5 inch heels and really they are comfy!


----------



## cjy

guccigal07 said:


> they are piera and they are 5 inch heels and really they are comfy!


  In the pic they do not look like 5 inches.


----------



## guccigal07

but they are!


----------



## Edrine

guccigal07 said:


> new shoes for me...and dress!


those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## artemisa

Wow! You definetly have the legs for Manolos, GG


----------



## razorbackbelle0

My new manolos! $170 at NM, regularly $700!

I can't wait for these to get here. I got free three-day rush shipping.


----------



## guccigal07

hey....you will love those. I have em. they are lovely and the beading on the tstrap is amazing~


----------



## razorbackbelle0

^^Do they run small?


----------



## razorbackbelle0

I wear a 10 in heels and that was the only size they had (40) so I thought I got lucky, but I'll cry if I have to send them back! I don't know what the heck I'll wear them with.


----------



## blackbird

^ MB has always been .5 a size too small for me.


----------



## gemruby41

Picked these up yesterday from NM.


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Cute, gem!

...and the Manolos fit. My toe's right at the end, but they are so comfortable. And BEAUTIFUL! Even my mom was impressed.


----------



## guccigal07

that is how they should fit. right at the end,.

post a pic ASAP action action!


----------



## razorbackbelle0

I'll take one when I go home at noon, promise!

Yep, toe is right at the end. My mom was like "whoa, those are hot!" She couldn't berate me over the price, either, because she just spent $170 on Antonio Melani boots.


----------



## guccigal07

keep in mind when you walk your foot will slide forward and if you get these...that will prevent that

http://www.footpetals.com/cgi-bin/footpetals/prod.html?mv_arg=Tip Toes


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Can I get those at Bath and Body Works?


----------



## guccigal07

not sure. i will never ever step foot into that store.


----------



## razorbackbelle0

^^LOL! Why not?

It says on the website you can get them there.


----------



## guccigal07

I hate smelling like sun apple pie cranberry dream tomato splash blueberry surprise


----------



## gemruby41

razorbackbelle0 said:


> Cute, gem!
> 
> ...and the Manolos fit. My toe's right at the end, but they are so comfortable. And BEAUTIFUL! Even my mom was impressed.


They are comfortable....I wore the first one's to work and I was able to walk all day in them!


----------



## Stinas

razorbackbelle0 said:


> Can I get those at Bath and Body Works?



Yes...you can get the foot petal for the bottom of the foot & the entire foot...not the heel liners.


----------



## Edrine

i got these from the nm sale last week.got tons of compliments when i tried them on around the store


----------



## gemruby41

Edrine said:


> i got these from the nm sale last week.got tons of compliments when i tried them on around the store


Edrine, those are beautiful and they look great on you!


----------



## Edrine

gemruby41 said:


> Edrine, those are beautiful and they look great on you!


 

 *thanks gemruby!!it has major toe cleavage and my guy-friends have been teasing me about these shoes..they said they are f.m.h.


----------



## Kamilla850

Edrine - I love them, they are super sexy.  What is the material, it looks like fabric, perhaps linen?


----------



## cjy

Oh I like them! Are they fabric??


----------



## JRed

edrine, those are stunning!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Fabulous pics!


----------



## Edrine

thanks girls!yes it's fabric..they are very light and easy to walk in despite the very high heel..


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Floran



Bronze Campari that are going back


----------



## *Lo

guccigal07 said:


> I hate smelling like sun apple pie cranberry dream tomato splash blueberry surprise


----------



## LV Luvr

Bagologist I am DROOLING over your camo's! TDF!


----------



## LV Luvr

billbill said:


> one of my favourites, the most comfortable shoes ever.. 3" black patent mary jane, named specari


Those are HOT!


----------



## dallas

My darling husband just bought these for me. I can't wait for them to arrive.
(Ebay pic.)


----------



## Milana

I am new here... looove looking at everyone's shoes!!!


----------



## *Lo

How do the mary janes run?


----------



## cjy

dallas said:


> My darling husband just bought these for me. I can't wait for them to arrive.
> (Ebay pic.)


And what a darling hubby he is!! I want these next!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Lo said:


> How do the mary janes run?


 
i know for me i had to size up from a 40 to 41 and I have narrow feet


----------



## guccigal07

I went true to size


----------



## dallas

I sized up from 40.5 to 41.5


----------



## guccigal07

post pics if you get them.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

I just got these on sale.  Not sure about them yet but they were a 42 and on sale so I buy first and then figure it out


----------



## Edrine

BlkLadyLaw said:


> I just got these on sale. Not sure about them yet but they were a 42 and on sale so I buy first and then figure it out


 

those are so pretty IRL i'm pretty sure you will like them


----------



## cjy

BlkLadyLaw said:


> I just got these on sale. Not sure about them yet but they were a 42 and on sale so I buy first and then figure it out


I like them law lady!!!
My sis and brother in law are lawyers, too.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

BlkLadyLaw said:


> I just got these on sale. Not sure about them yet but they were a 42 and on sale so I buy first and then figure it out


pls model em for us when you receive them


----------



## devinesgirl2004

BlkLadyLaw said:


> I just got these on sale. Not sure about them yet but they were a 42 and on sale so I buy first and then figure it out


 
I LOVE these! I was so tempted to get these but I ordered the nude patent ones instead. I actually received them earlier this week but had to call around and find a pair half a size up. I wear a 37 and figured they'd be TTS but my toes hung off the end the the toebed unfortunately.ush: Maybe I just have freakishly long toes?! Please post modeling pics when you get them!


----------



## Alice From Italy

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^I got them at NM. I think barney's has them too. The style is Ringo and they also come in black.
> I really love your red sedaraby




Wowowowowowowow!!!!


----------



## dallas

Oh dear God. They're here...*THUD*


----------



## cjy

dallas said:


> Oh dear God. They're here...*THUD*


WOW! They are so classic! Enjoy! I am jealous.


----------



## flowergirly

dallas said:


> Oh dear God. They're here...*THUD*


When you regain consciousness, how about some modeling pictures!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

dallas said:


> Oh dear God. They're here...*THUD*


----------



## JRed

dallas, congrats!  they are the best and such a classic style.


----------



## dallas

Thank you ladies. I keep staring at them and can't believe they're mine.


----------



## cjy

dallas said:


> Thank you ladies. I keep staring at them and can't believe they're mine.


That is so cute!! I do the same thing! It is a fun feeling!!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

here they are in real life!



devinesgirl2004 said:


> I LOVE these! I was so tempted to get these but I ordered the nude patent ones instead. I actually received them earlier this week but had to call around and find a pair half a size up. I wear a 37 and figured they'd be TTS but my toes hung off the end the the toebed unfortunately.ush: Maybe I just have freakishly long toes?! Please post modeling pics when you get them!


----------



## dallas

^ They are gorgeous! Congrats.


----------



## mineko

Hi ladies!

Just picked up these Manolos from Nordies' fire sale:







Can you believe I got them for $189? They are still full price at Bergdorf!


----------



## purplekicks

mineko said:


> Can you believe I got them for $189? They are still full price at Bergdorf!


 
That must be the bargain of the century, they're gorgeous!


----------



## cjy

mineko said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just picked up these Manolos from Nordies' fire sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe I got them for $189? They are still full price at Bergdorf!


 
WOW!!


----------



## babypie

mineko said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just picked up these Manolos from Nordies' fire sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe I got them for $189? They are still full price at Bergdorf!


 
I _think _this is the same pair I got on pre-sale for $199 from Nordstrom, except mine are brown/bronze....still waiting to get them as they were sent away to fix a tiny mark on the back of one heel...


----------



## dallas

GREAT deal Mineko. They are gorgeous.


----------



## mineko

purplekicks, cjy, dallas - thanks!! i can't wait to have an opportunity to wear them! 

babypie - please post a pic of yours!!

p.s. dallas - your patent maryjanes are TDF!!!!!!!!


----------



## babypie

Mineko - Will do, as soon as I get them back (small mark being fixed)


----------



## pout

mineko said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just picked up these Manolos from Nordies' fire sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe I got them for $189? They are still full price at Bergdorf!



Wow, what a great deal!! Those are gorgeous! I'm jeally 


I just bought these on impulse from the NM sale in black:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod37260131

So anxious to receive them!! Does anyone know how they look IRL?

p.s. they're still available in a size 41


----------



## Cristina

My new silver Sedarabys   These pictures are terrible :shame: and do not do these beautiful shoes justice.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^love em, cris


----------



## JRed

cris, those are such classics.  i love them.  i hope to be wearing mine until i'm 65.


----------



## bee*

Just back from another trip to NY and I bought three pairs of Manolos while I was there-without further ado


----------



## Cristina

Thank you, *DeeDee and JRed!* 

Great buys, *bee*!*  They all look wonderful on you.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

feb shoes,bee*...love the Sedarabys in red


----------



## babypie

My new Manolos .  I got them for a steal $189+tax...


----------



## babypie

bee* said:


> Just back from another trip to NY and I bought three pairs of Manolos while I was there-without further ado


 Oh wow, those red ones are so beautiful!  Wow!


----------



## davetheshoeguy

Hello Ladies. They call me Dave The Shoe Guy from Chicago. I work at one of the most Exclusive Shoe Salons in the World and I love what I do. I've waited on over 35,000 Ladies who have purchased over 7 Million Dollars of Desiger Shoes from me. Recently I was Flown to London to have dinner with Manolo Blahnik himself for selling so many of his Shoes. He is my favorite designer. I thought you might like to see a picture of me and Manolo. He is a very nice man who loves you Ladies very much! See you in the Shoe Salon. Dave The Shoe Guy


----------



## Milana

babypie said:


> My new Manolos . I got them for a steal $189+tax...


 
i saw these but they didnt have my size!! the pictures dont do them justice - they are beautiful!!!


----------



## JRed

davetheshoeguy, that's a great pic.  thanks for sharing!!!

babypie, i love your new shoes!


----------



## babypie

JRed said:


> davetheshoeguy, that's a great pic. thanks for sharing!!!
> 
> babypie, i love your new shoes!


 
thanks


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

nevermind


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

I just ordered these form NM. I'm worried about the size, as these are my first pair of Manolos, but I'm happy to be joining in on all the fun!


----------



## cjy

Just got these yesterday from the Manolo boutique in Vegas. Very comfy! They are linen trimed in patent with a patent heel. I really love them!!


----------



## mineko

Wow, those are awesome! Congrats!!! 



babypie said:


> My new Manolos .  I got them for a steal $189+tax...


----------



## pout

babypie said:


> My new Manolos .  I got them for a steal $189+tax...



Those look HOT!


----------



## babypie

mineko said:


> Wow, those are awesome! Congrats!!!


 
ahem, modelling pics of your black ones..?


----------



## jmcadon

I just ordered these from nm!!!
	

in bronze.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^love em


----------



## hlfinn

ok got these today. i would love to hear what you guys think. i posted about them last week. they're manolo black boots in super soft lambskin. i like them but i worry that the fold-over pirate look is going to be out soon. even though my SA said they had these for the past two years. i know the pics are kind of bad... anyway, thanks.


----------



## nycdiva

hlfinn said:


> ok got these today. i would love to hear what you guys think. i posted about them last week. they're manolo black boots in super soft lambskin. i like them but i worry that the fold-over pirate look is going to be out soon. even though my SA said they had these for the past two years. i know the pics are kind of bad... anyway, thanks.



i bought those in suede on thursday at 60% off from bergdorfs.  I thought they were cute, though I would have perfered them in leather.  They were sold out in the leather in my size.  I am keeping mine.  I think they look great with a skirt or dress.


----------



## hlfinn

really? i didn't even see them in suede. got mine from the 60% off bg sale too. that's the thing- they were such a great deal i don't really want to give em back. i'll have to try them on with a dress to see what i think. i was worried they cut my calves off in a weird place, kwim?


----------



## nycdiva

hlfinn said:


> really? i didn't even see them in suede. got mine from the 60% off bg sale too. that's the thing- they were such a great deal i don't really want to give em back. i'll have to try them on with a dress to see what i think. i was worried they cut my calves off in a weird place, kwim?



i am 5'5" and they go up 2/3 of my calf.  are you taller? take a pic with a skirt, i think they look better that way.
i was shocked they were still there on thursday.  I was at Bergdorfs last weekend and they had tons of shoes and on thursday evening there was barely anything left.  Since I don't have a SA there I didn't think to ask if they would presale other shoes for me.


----------



## hlfinn

i'm between 5'5" and 5"6 too.  my usual SA wasn't there (he might not work there anymore. i haven't seen him in a while) so I just introduced myself to someone else who was great!  yeah last weekend they seemed to have a lot but i wasn't there this week....


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

I just ordered two pairs of Manolo's and one pair of Stuart Weitzman sandals. I'll take modeling pics when I get them in, but I just wanted to post my pics. I got them all from NM online. Uber cute!


----------



## babypie

pout said:


> Those look HOT!


 
Thank you


----------



## JRed

hlfinn said:


> ok got these today. i would love to hear what you guys think. i posted about them last week. they're manolo black boots in super soft lambskin. i like them but i worry that the fold-over pirate look is going to be out soon. even though my SA said they had these for the past two years. i know the pics are kind of bad... anyway, thanks.



i love them, they're gorgeous!!!  it's good that you can tuck them into jeans as well as wear them on their own with skirts etc.  how is the fit/sizing?


----------



## ashakes

Wow. All of you ladies have some gorgeous Manolos.  I'm usually in the CL forum as that is my major obsession along w/ some other brands, but here are the 2 Manolos I own.  I love heels that are 4" and higher so I was immediately drawn to these.

*Navy Patent Caldo*











*Swarovski Crystal Jolie

*


----------



## blackbird

^ those are TDF!!!


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Finally! Action pics of mine because I've been lazy lately:


----------



## cjy

ashakes said:


> Wow. All of you ladies have some gorgeous Manolos. I'm usually in the CL forum as that is my major obsession along w/ some other brands, but here are the 2 Manolos I own. I love heels that are 4" and higher so I was immediately drawn to these.
> 
> *Navy Patent Caldo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Swarovski Crystal Jolie*


Girl! You work thoses shoes!! I have two pair of Manolos and I really like them.


----------



## chances88

ashakes said:


> Wow. All of you ladies have some gorgeous Manolos.  I'm usually in the CL forum as that is my major obsession along w/ some other brands, but here are the 2 Manolos I own.  I love heels that are 4" and higher so I was immediately drawn to these.
> 
> *Navy Patent Caldo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Swarovski Crystal Jolie
> 
> *


 
I love both of these Asha!!! I was just looking at the caldo in this color


----------



## chances88

Nice pic and nice shoes! Razor


----------



## hlfinn

got these today for 215 on sale! whoohooo!


----------



## Cristina

^ Love them!  They look awesome on you.


----------



## hlfinn

thanks christina! funny thing is i have 2 pairs and neither are my size. i'm a 40-40.5 and since i wanted both pairs and they were on sale i took the last sizes they had.  these brown ones are 39.5 and the grey ones i have are 41. LOL.


----------



## motubound

Hi ladies, need your opinion on 90mm Carolyn's...are they comfortable?  Have a snakeskin w/ crystals pair on hold (half size larger than I normally wear) in another state and debating whether or not to go thru with the sale (NM last call).  I really value the advice on tpf, TIA!!


----------



## guccigal07

I think those you really want to get your size. but you can always try them and then return if they don't fit?


----------



## Edrine

motubound said:


> Hi ladies, need your opinion on 90mm Carolyn's...are they comfortable? Have a snakeskin w/ crystals pair on hold (half size larger than I normally wear) in another state and debating whether or not to go thru with the sale (NM last call). I really value the advice on tpf, TIA!!


 
*i've tried on the carolyn's in kidskin and they are really comfy IMO..they didnt have my size on sale.the snakeskin with crystals sound really nice i think you should get them..don't forget to post modeling pics!


----------



## babypie

hlfinn said:


> got these today for 215 on sale! whoohooo!


 
great shoes!


----------



## legaldiva

guccigal07 said:


> I hate smelling like sun apple pie cranberry dream tomato splash blueberry surprise





ROFLMAO.  _*GG*_--you are so funny.


----------



## hlfinn

thanks baby!


----------



## motubound

Thanks *guccigal07* (and what an AMAZING closet you have) and *Edrine* for your input. Although I passed on the crystal carolyn's (don't really have the lifestyle to accompany the shoes!), I got these suede cutout pumps instead 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000141cat14210731cat13030763


----------



## motubound

Sorry, just figured out how to post pix just now duh. ETA 1/29/08...please rate 1-5 on comfort (1: withstand 3 hours of walking on cobblestreets to 5: minimal walking from parking lot to restaurant)

TIA!


----------



## raya0315

motubound said:


> Sorry, just figured out how to post pix just now duh. ETA 1/29/08...please rate 1-5 on comfort (1: withstand 3 hours of walking on cobblestreets to 5: minimal walking from parking lot to restaurant)
> 
> TIA!


 
I bought the same shoes!! I love them! I think they are very comfy, and I have wider feet, but I wouldn't walk in them on cobblestreets: they are just too delicate, and I would be afraid for the heels. I walk in them in the office and our building all day long with no problem.


----------



## cjy

motubound said:


> Sorry, just figured out how to post pix just now duh. ETA 1/29/08...please rate 1-5 on comfort (1: withstand 3 hours of walking on cobblestreets to 5: minimal walking from parking lot to restaurant)
> 
> TIA!


I love those!


----------



## Stinas

ashakes said:


> Wow. All of you ladies have some gorgeous Manolos. I'm usually in the CL forum as that is my major obsession along w/ some other brands, but here are the 2 Manolos I own. I love heels that are 4" and higher so I was immediately drawn to these.
> 
> *Navy Patent Caldo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Swarovski Crystal Jolie*


I love the blue ones Asha!!
They look great on you!
Its weird seeing you in something other than CL lol


----------



## Lynn12

Latest Manolo acquisition.  So feminine!


----------



## Edrine

Lynn12 said:


> Latest Manolo acquisition. So feminine!


 
wow!hot!


----------



## Cristina

Wow, *Lynn!*  Super hot   They look awesome on you.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

lynn, sooo sexy...love em


----------



## cjy

Oh Lynn they are TDF!!! I love them!!!!


----------



## pout

yay! my first pair  
(ignore the chew toy, my pup kept wandering over to get me to play with her )


----------



## Edrine

pout said:


> yay! my first pair
> (ignore the chew toy, my pup kept wandering over to get me to play with her )


 

OMG i love this style!i was gonna get the red one but it didn't really flatter my feet they look good on you!


----------



## purplekicks

pout said:


> yay! my first pair
> (ignore the chew toy, my pup kept wandering over to get me to play with her )


 
What a unique shoe!  I like that they are different but still classic; very Blahnik.  Cute dog, too!!


----------



## shockboogie

motubound said:


> Sorry, just figured out how to post pix just now duh. ETA 1/29/08...please rate 1-5 on comfort (1: withstand 3 hours of walking on cobblestreets to 5: minimal walking from parking lot to restaurant)
> 
> TIA!



I have these exact shoes and they are one of the most comfortable pair of heels I've ever owned and I'm not much of a heels type of girl even though I keep buying them.I can wear these the whole day without any stress or marks on my feet/toes. I can even run in them!


----------



## babypie

pout said:


> yay! my first pair
> (ignore the chew toy, my pup kept wandering over to get me to play with her )


 
Wow!!  I like these, I had to look twice, they are so different.  Congrats!


----------



## blackbird

Lynn12 said:


> Latest Manolo acquisition.  So feminine!



those are awesome!

You are starting to put my collection to shame!


----------



## dknigh21

pout said:


> yay! my first pair
> (ignore the chew toy, my pup kept wandering over to get me to play with her )




Those look great on you. Congrats on your first pair!


----------



## pout

Thanks,* edrine, purplekicks, babypie, dknigh21*! 
I'm excited to wear them, but I'm up in Toronto, Canada... still snowing


----------



## maddog

My first pair! How do some of you girls find out the name of your shoes (does anyone know mine)?

*Pout*, I love yours.  Where did you get them?


----------



## pout

maddog - I got them from the Neiman Marcus sales after the holidays! They were a great deal


----------



## heat97

just got my first pair and i am so excited... i scored these which i had bookmarked http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...737cat8290732cat4360736cat10240741cat13170735

They only had a size 38 so i got them hoping that they would fit (I am normally a 7 71/2.  They are a little big in the back by the heel (my heel slide right out of the shoe .  Anyone have any suggestions of anything i can do??


----------



## dknigh21

^^^ Have you tied heel grips? My heels are narrow compared to the rest of my foot, and the heel grips help a lot to keep the shoe from slipping off.


----------



## heat97

ooooo.... where can i get them? i have not tried anything yet.


----------



## dknigh21

I like the ones from Foot Petals. They are called Heavenly Heelz. If you follow the link below, it takes you to the store locator. Just type in your zip code, and it shows stores in your area that sell Foot Petal products. Or you can check ebay.

http://www.footpetals.com/cgi-bin/footpetals/storelocator.html


----------



## bebexirene

My new purchase.. the Catalina. I received them from Neiman today. They are gorgeous! The only bad thing about the shoes is the color of the feathers. On my pair of shoes, the color of the feathers are a darker color than the ones on the Neiman site =[


----------



## toiletduck

bebexirene said:


> My new purchase.. the Catalina. I received them from Neiman today. They are gorgeous! The only bad thing about the shoes is the color of the feathers. On my pair of shoes, the color of the feathers are a darker color than the ones on the Neiman site =[



WOW! Those are gorgeous!  Do you mind my asking how much they were?  Perhaps I will forgo a pair of CL's for a pair of Manolos...


----------



## dknigh21

bebexirene said:


> My new purchase.. the Catalina. I received them from Neiman today. They are gorgeous! The only bad thing about the shoes is the color of the feathers. On my pair of shoes, the color of the feathers are a darker color than the ones on the Neiman site =[



Those are beautiful!  I swear that I go look at them every time I'm on NM's site. Great choice. They look fabulous on you.


----------



## cjy

bebexirene said:


> My new purchase.. the Catalina. I received them from Neiman today. They are gorgeous! The only bad thing about the shoes is the color of the feathers. On my pair of shoes, the color of the feathers are a darker color than the ones on the Neiman site =[


I flipped when I saw those online!! I love them!!! They look great on you!! Are the feathers closer to your pics??


----------



## bebexirene

Thanks, *toiletduck*, *dknigh21*, and *cjy*!  I knew I had to have these shoes when I first saw them =D

*toiletduck*, the shoes were $645 when I got them, but now they're $655 on the site.  Lols, I was trying to decide whether I should get a pair of CL or MB, but I couldn't decide, so I ended up ordering both.  Sadly, Barneys cancelled my order for my CL (second time already!) cause they ran out of stock >=[

*cjy*, the feathers are closer to my pics =[


----------



## cookiejar

oh, my
did not know this is manolos post
i am going to go through page by page


----------



## cjy

bebexirene said:


> Thanks, *toiletduck*, *dknigh21*, and *cjy*! I knew I had to have these shoes when I first saw them =D
> 
> *toiletduck*, the shoes were $645 when I got them, but now they're $655 on the site. Lols, I was trying to decide whether I should get a pair of CL or MB, but I couldn't decide, so I ended up ordering both. Sadly, Barneys cancelled my order for my CL (second time already!) cause they ran out of stock >=[
> 
> *cjy*, the feathers are closer to my pics =[


So what do you plan to wear them with!!?? Maybe I can live thru you!! I just think they are so classy, with a little twist. Great choice!


----------



## Milana

bebexirene said:


> My new purchase.. the Catalina. I received them from Neiman today. They are gorgeous! The only bad thing about the shoes is the color of the feathers. On my pair of shoes, the color of the feathers are a darker color than the ones on the Neiman site =[




i love these!  how did you find the sizing, compared to the sedaraby (if you have them/have tried them) thanks!!


----------



## motubound

bebexirene said:


> My new purchase.. the Catalina.


 
 Great choice!  It totally enhances any look you wear with it. I think the darker shade of blue is fitting since the rest of the shoe is black.  You look fab!


----------



## cookiejar

everybody has beautiful manolos

i only have two pairs


----------



## meluvs2shop

bebexirene said:


> My new purchase.. the Catalina. I received them from Neiman today. They are gorgeous! The only bad thing about the shoes is the color of the feathers. On my pair of shoes, the color of the feathers are a darker color than the ones on the Neiman site =[


----------



## foxycleopatra

*cookiejar* - Love all your modeling photos!!  Is that black & white zig-zag knit dress by Missoni?  I'd love to find out (and track one down if it's still possible!)....could you please let me know?


----------



## foxycleopatra

I'm mainly Louboutin girl but this pair of MB plum/purple alligator Farinelli 105's just captured my heart   At $4k+ retail there was NO chance in hell I'd pluck down a sum that big for a pair of shoes, but at the UNBELIEVABLY SWEET prices during MB's blow-out sale they were mine!....it's 1/2 a size larger than what I usually wear in MB's but a heel grip should solve the problem (hopefully)....last pair remaining and I couldn't complain!


----------



## hlfinn

omg those are stunning!!!  i adore the color and have been drooling over croc shoes lately (may have a pair of brown croc pumps from choo coming soon).  is the manolo sale still on or is it over? i should have gone over there but keep forgetting!


----------



## maddog

^^ The purple croc heels are so pretty! Unique colour and style and yet still so classic looking!


----------



## guccigal07

oh you will love those!

a few years ago I got purple croc pumps on sale in that color and love it!

and I have those same shape in orange croc and love them!!

congrats!


----------



## Kamilla850

I usually don't wear MBs but I just picked up these at the BG sale, Rocco Bulgaro.  I think that my feet are too wide for MBs so not sure that I will be keeping them.


----------



## cookiejar

thank you,foxycleopatra 

actually it is brand called Christopher Deane 
here is the link, i bought early this year during extra 25% sale online, so i paid like $55 for it. The only problem is: it is size 6 instead of size 4(which is my normal size). The opening in front is kind of big, i have to have it alternated in the future.

and it is *made in USA. *

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat8840736cat13150733cat14420781



foxycleopatra said:


> *cookiejar* - Love all your modeling photos!! Is that black & white zig-zag knit dress by Missoni? I'd love to find out (and track one down if it's still possible!)....could you please let me know?


----------



## cookiejar

they are beautiful!!!!!!!!




foxycleopatra said:


> I'm mainly Louboutin girl but this pair of MB plum/purple alligator Farinelli 105's just captured my heart  At $4k+ retail there was NO chance in hell I'd pluck down a sum that big for a pair of shoes, but at the UNBELIEVABLY SWEET prices during MB's blow-out sale they were mine!....it's 1/2 a size larger than what I usually wear in MB's but a heel grip should solve the problem (hopefully)....last pair remaining and I couldn't complain!


----------



## shopalot

Here is my HG shoes that I picked up today!
I'm really surprised by the sizing because I normally take a 39.5 in designer shoes and this is a 38.5 and it's still a bit loose, but a 38 was too tight.


----------



## purplekicks

Kamilla850 said:


> I usually don't wear MBs but I just picked up these at the BG sale, Rocco Bulgaro. I think that my feet are too wide for MBs so not sure that I will be keeping them.


 
That's too bad if they don't fit well, they're quite stunning.


----------



## sakura

I recently got a few pairs:

Boots -








Heels -








Sandals - 








The boots are a little stiff and I'm finding that the heels aren't as comfortable as the Sedarabys, so I'm undecided about keeping them.


----------



## Cristina

OMG *Foxy*, those are GORGEOUS   Absolutely stunning!

*Shopalot,* congrats on scoring the Sedarabys!  They're my HG shoe, too  I wear mine often, they're just so comfortable


----------



## shopalot

Thanks Cristina, I'm glad to hear that they are comfortable!
I just could not resist getting them when I saw them.


----------



## bebexirene

cjy said:


> So what do you plan to wear them with!!?? Maybe I can live thru you!! I just think they are so classy, with a little twist. Great choice!



Lols, I haven't really thought about what I plan to wear with these shoes.  I usually decide once summer comes along ush:



Milana said:


> i love these!  how did you find the sizing, compared to the sedaraby (if you have them/have tried them) thanks!!



I don't own the Sederabys, but I tried it on in Barneys before and a lot of tpf members say that the D'orsays and the Sederabys should run the same, so I took their advice 



motubound said:


> Great choice!  It totally enhances any look you wear with it. I think the darker shade of blue is fitting since the rest of the shoe is black.  You look fab!



Thanks!   I'm actually starting to really like the blue on my pair of shoes!



meluvs2shop said:


>



Lols!


----------



## bebexirene

foxycleopatra said:


> I'm mainly Louboutin girl but this pair of MB plum/purple alligator Farinelli 105's just captured my heart   At $4k+ retail there was NO chance in hell I'd pluck down a sum that big for a pair of shoes, but at the UNBELIEVABLY SWEET prices during MB's blow-out sale they were mine!....it's 1/2 a size larger than what I usually wear in MB's but a heel grip should solve the problem (hopefully)....last pair remaining and I couldn't complain!


 
I love the shade!  The shoes are so pretty!



Kamilla850 said:


> I usually don't wear MBs but I just picked up these at the BG sale, Rocco Bulgaro.  I think that my feet are too wide for MBs so not sure that I will be keeping them.



I love these shoes!  They look fine on your feet.  You should really keep them 



shopalot said:


> Here is my HG shoes that I picked up today!
> I'm really surprised by the sizing because I normally take a 39.5 in designer shoes and this is a 38.5 and it's still a bit loose, but a 38 was too tight.



Omg, my most favorite shoes! :heart  Congratulations on picking up a gorgeous shoe.  I'm still waiting to buy a pair in the future for myself


----------



## dknigh21

foxycleopatra said:


> I'm mainly Louboutin girl but this pair of MB plum/purple alligator Farinelli 105's just captured my heart   At $4k+ retail there was NO chance in hell I'd pluck down a sum that big for a pair of shoes, but at the UNBELIEVABLY SWEET prices during MB's blow-out sale they were mine!....it's 1/2 a size larger than what I usually wear in MB's but a heel grip should solve the problem (hopefully)....last pair remaining and I couldn't complain!




Those are amazingly beautiful.


----------



## gemruby41

Lynn12 said:


> Latest Manolo acquisition. So feminine!


Lynn, those are some SEXY shoes!!!


----------



## guccigal07

just got these in from the boutique!

the ankles will look better...I have to get them taken in...in the ankle strap....because of my skinny ankles.


----------



## Edrine

guccigal07 said:


> just got these in from the boutique!
> 
> the ankles will look better...I have to get them taken in...in the ankle strap....because of my skinny ankles.


 
these are gorgeous!!!


----------



## guccigal07

thank you! I fancy them!


----------



## guccigal07

here are some better pics


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

foxycleopatra said:


> I'm mainly Louboutin girl but this pair of MB plum/purple alligator Farinelli 105's just captured my heart   At $4k+ retail there was NO chance in hell I'd pluck down a sum that big for a pair of shoes, but at the UNBELIEVABLY SWEET prices during MB's blow-out sale they were mine!....it's 1/2 a size larger than what I usually wear in MB's but a heel grip should solve the problem (hopefully)....last pair remaining and I couldn't complain!



Foxy those are fabulous!!!!!!!!  Love em.  Purple is one of my fav colors and in exotic and on sale also...to die for!



bebexirene said:


> My new purchase.. the Catalina. I received them from Neiman today. They are gorgeous! The only bad thing about the shoes is the color of the feathers. On my pair of shoes, the color of the feathers are a darker color than the ones on the Neiman site =[



Congrats!  They are very unique looking and incorporate an atypical shoe material which is something I love in a shoe.  I have pre-ordered it in pink.


----------



## guccigal07

oh can't wait to see pics. make sure you post em!

the boutique in NYC has black one black and I think white on white. 

the white on white would be PERFECT wedding shoes!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

I've never seen those.  Very sexy in a dominatrix kind of way    I see you with a whip and a black leather bustier with those   I see what you mean on the width.  If you don't feel hot in them and feel self conscious you will not enjoy them to the fullest ...so strut around the house some more in them and go with your gut!



Kamilla850 said:


> I usually don't wear MBs but I just picked up these at the BG sale, Rocco Bulgaro.  I think that my feet are too wide for MBs so not sure that I will be keeping them.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

guccigal07 said:


> oh can't wait to see pics. make sure you post em!
> 
> the boutique in NYC has black one black and I think white on white.
> 
> the white on white would be PERFECT wedding shoes!



oooohhh white on white!  those would be so perfect for a wedding....ok will my boyfriend hurry up with my engagement so I can start buying wedding shoes lol


----------



## guccigal07

I got married in yellow suede Manolo sedaraby!


----------



## cjy

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Foxy those are fabulous!!!!!!!! Love em. Purple is one of my fav colors and in exotic and on sale also...to die for!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! They are very unique looking and incorporate an atypical shoe material which is something I love in a shoe. I have pre-ordered it in pink.


The pink are so yummy!!


----------



## need not want

Would love to see them on an actal person...  Is the red a true red or a darker red??  TIA!!


----------



## pazt

here are some pics of my old manolos :


----------



## guccigal07

great collection!


----------



## pazt

^thanks GG - your's is the MOST AMAZING manolo collection in the forum! you rock!


----------



## Savannah

*pazt*, great shoes! all are beautiful, you have great taste!


----------



## foxycleopatra

*pazt*, what a gorgeous collection!  I especially LOVE these two and have been stalking ebay for a while looking for them......



pazt said:


>


----------



## shopalot

Pazt- Such beautiful shoes!
I agree with Foxycleopatra, these two are my favs!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

lovely,pazt


----------



## Edrine

pazt, your manolos are tdf!


----------



## annemerrick

Here is my most beloved pair....before they became mine...whilst still on display at Neimans!!!


----------



## boslvuton

annemerrick said:


> Here is my most beloved pair....before they became mine...whilst still on display at Neimans!!!




Ooooooo  I LOVE THESE!!!  Do you know if they are still available!?!?


----------



## annemerrick

boslvuton said:


> Ooooooo I LOVE THESE!!! Do you know if they are still available!?!?


 

I bought them in the Fall, and was told that I was buying the only pair that Neimans had!!  If you want I can see if I still have the box, so you could have the style #.  They are so much prettier in person!


----------



## boslvuton

annemerrick said:


> I bought them in the Fall, and was told that I was buying the only pair that Neimans had!!  If you want I can see if I still have the box, so you could have the style #.  They are so much prettier in person!




Thanks that would be amazing!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^^OK...I located the box!! Description is Ciuzzo Mod Patent Fuxia, GALA105. The Neimans SKU # is 10174716, and they were $585.00.  Hope you can find them....


----------



## boslvuton

annemerrick said:


> ^^^^OK...I located the box!! Description is Ciuzzo Mod Patent Fuxia, GALA105. The Neimans SKU # is 10174716, and they were $585.00.  Hope you can find them....



thanks so much! I'll keep you posted...


----------



## blackbird

beautiful manolos *pazt*!

*annamerrick*, are you the one that ages ago said you wanted those but weren't 100% sure? The photo looks familiar and I've never seen hot pink manolos until a thread about them ages ago!


----------



## annemerrick

blackbird said:


> beautiful manolos *pazt*!
> 
> *annamerrick*, are you the one that ages ago said you wanted those but weren't 100% sure? The photo looks familiar and I've never seen hot pink manolos until a thread about them ages ago!


 
Yes...that was me! I got mixed responses...but am so glad that I bought them...they are one of my favorite pairs!!


----------



## guccigirl2000

annemerrick said:


> Here is my most beloved pair....before they became mine...whilst still on display at Neimans!!!




ooooh love them! I just got these a last month from nordstrom and I love them to death!


----------



## annemerrick

guccigirl2000 said:


> ooooh love them! I just got these a last month from nordstrom and I love them to death!


 
I love them also...and feel like I pull them out every chance that I get!!!  They look so cute with a plain black minidress....as well as lots of other stuff!!!  SO glad you like yours...


----------



## blackbird

annemerrick said:


> Yes...that was me! I got mixed responses...but am so glad that I bought them...they are one of my favorite pairs!!



 Congratulations! 

I've had some shoes that have turned into favorite pairs and it's odd because at first I wasn't so sure..like the CL decollete zeppas in white with the unfinished heel that I'm wearing right now. I  them!


----------



## MelissaK

I stumbled upon this forum looking for info on Ugg boots and came across this. I have tried to contain myself, but alas, I cannot. I HAVE to know... WHAT do you people do for a living that you can afford to spend thousands of dollars on shoes (sometimes just one pair)??? My hubby's a doctor and if I came home with a pair of shoes that cost me $1000 he would literally go into cardiac arrest. Are you in a lot of debt because of shoes? 

However, *IF* I were to buy a pair of these, where do you think I could find the all black ones with the three little buckles in the front, that was recently posted? But just those :s


----------



## guccigal07

Wow Melissa, xxxx

why don't you just go back to looking at Ugs...that cost several hundred for a pair. I am sure you will look fantastic in them.

tata!


----------



## MelissaK

Well, to someone that doesn't own a pair of $1000 shoes (although I would like to), it's still shocking. Please don't take offense, I was really half joking. It's YOUR money, and if you can afford, good for whatever you're doing! I'm sure I have some spendy habits that would make others cringe. Just not as pretty as those little black ones with the straps. I apologize that it came out the way that it did! I honestly did not mean any harm. ush:


----------



## guccigal07

xxxxxxxx


----------



## MelissaK

wow you girls are exactly like I thought youd be. Stuck up bixxxxx. Your shoes will not make you any smarter and people will still not like you. So, go fxxx yourself.


----------



## S'Mom

Hmmmmmm......Good GOD!   Go, f**k yourself????????   What??????   

LMAO.   THIS from a woman who says she's a doctors wife?????

I don't think so.......


----------



## guccigal07

exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## S'Mom

...and maybe, MelissaK, you'd better stay out of the Hermes sub-forum too......you might have a heart-attack at the cost of one of THOSE babies........


----------



## guccigal07

I have something else to say but I don't know if I should.


----------



## Swanky

^no please don't.

Melissa, please watch your language and Ladies, that means everyone of you, please try and be a little friendlier.  So what if someone thinks $1k is a lot for shoes.  . .  it IS a lot of $ and most people don't spend this kind of $ on shoes or bags.
A little more tolerance please


----------



## shoefan

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> . . . it IS a lot of $ and most people don't spend this kind of $ on shoes or bags.


 
I agree wholeheartedly.  We are blessed to be able to have what we do.


----------



## shoefan

motubound said:


> Sorry, just figured out how to post pix just now duh. ETA 1/29/08...please rate 1-5 on comfort (1: withstand 3 hours of walking on cobblestreets to 5: minimal walking from parking lot to restaurant)
> 
> TIA!


 
Butterpump is extremely comfortable for me.  I give it 2, only because I am not good on cobblestreets in general  , but I can wear mine all day with no problems.


----------



## hlfinn

^^ i totally agree with swanky and shoefan.


----------



## Zophie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^no please don't.
> 
> Melissa, please watch your language and Ladies, that means everyone of you, please try and be a little friendlier. So what if someone thinks $1k is a lot for shoes. . . it IS a lot of $ and most people don't spend this kind of $ on shoes or bags.
> A little more tolerance please


 

$1000 IS definitely a lot for shoes.  It's all in priorities and what YOU want to spend your money on.  I don't really even know any people (besides on tpf) I can think of who spend what I do on shoes.  But by the same token, I don't own a single DVD, have a so/so TV, don't have a PS or a Wii, have never even been on a boat, never SCUBA dived, etc.  It's all about individual priorities and preference and there is nothing wrong with everyone making their own choice on what to splurge on.  For me, it's shoes.


----------



## rjd2340

Exciting news, I bought my first pair of Manolo Blahniks the other day!! I was searching the shoe section at Nordstrom Rack and found these beauties hidden...marked down to only $100. They are very comfortable, too!


----------



## Milana

rjd2340 said:


> Exciting news, I bought my first pair of Manolo Blahniks the other day!! I was searching the shoe section at Nordstrom Rack and found these beauties hidden...marked down to only $100. They are very comfortable, too!


 

wow!!! congrats - they are beaaaautiful!! where is your nordstrom rack located?


----------



## dknigh21

rjd2340 said:


> Exciting news, I bought my first pair of Manolo Blahniks the other day!! I was searching the shoe section at Nordstrom Rack and found these beauties hidden...marked down to only $100. They are very comfortable, too!



Those are really pretty. And that was such an amazing deal. Congrats!!!


----------



## Zophie

rjd2340 said:


> Exciting news, I bought my first pair of Manolo Blahniks the other day!! I was searching the shoe section at Nordstrom Rack and found these beauties hidden...marked down to only $100. They are very comfortable, too!


 

What a great deal!  Those are beautiful.


----------



## toiletduck

I love coming here to look at everyone's beautiful Manolos! I can't wait to get my first pair!


----------



## danicky

rjd2340  wow, what a great find. Congrats, they are really pretty.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Foxy those are fabulous!!!!!!!! Love em. Purple is one of my fav colors and in exotic and on sale also...to die for!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! They are very unique looking and incorporate an atypical shoe material which is something I love in a shoe. I have pre-ordered it in pink.


 


Congrats to you I love the feathers.


----------



## gemruby41

*rjd2340*, what a great deal!!!  They look faboulous!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

rjd2340 said:


> Exciting news, I bought my first pair of Manolo Blahniks the other day!! I was searching the shoe section at Nordstrom Rack and found these beauties hidden...marked down to only $100. They are very comfortable, too!


 
awesome first pr and price


----------



## Edrine

rjd2340 said:


> Exciting news, I bought my first pair of Manolo Blahniks the other day!! I was searching the shoe section at Nordstrom Rack and found these beauties hidden...marked down to only $100. They are very comfortable, too!


 
you cant beat that!!!totally gorgeous!!!


----------



## shopalot

*rjd2340* Excellent find!


----------



## sunnibunni

damn why isn't there a nordstrom nearby? those are beautiful *rjd2340*!
this is my only pair. they were my prom shoes 2 years ago. they're red satin. i had a whole black/red thing going with my date. sadly i never really get to wear them but they're beautiful to look at. please excuse the foot pad thing. it keeps my foot from sliding down.


----------



## Edrine

sunnibunni said:


> damn why isn't there a nordstrom nearby? those are beautiful *rjd2340*!
> this is my only pair. they were my prom shoes 2 years ago. they're red satin. i had a whole black/red thing going with my date. sadly i never really get to wear them but they're beautiful to look at. please excuse the foot pad thing. it keeps my foot from sliding down.


 
this is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## shopalot

Sunnibunni - very nice! The red satin is so elegant!


----------



## toiletduck

sunnibunni said:


>




Wow...those are breath-taking!   I wish I was lucky enough to have a pair for my prom!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

i love those, sunnibunni


----------



## dknigh21

Sunnibunni - I love those. The color is just beautiful.


----------



## sunnibunni

thanks *edrine, shopalot, toiletduck, deedeedelovely, *and *dknigh21*!  i love them. i wish i could take them out of their box more often but i never have the occasion to!
i actually saw these same ones at bergdorf's a couple weeks ago. i was surprised they still made them considering how long ago i bought these.


----------



## sunnibunni

so i'm going through the thread...new to the shoe forum and all.
*guccigal07* - i absolutely LOVE these bow shoes.





and these mary janes. how do you get to design your own shoes? these are lovely.


----------



## guccigal07

thank you!


----------



## isadora

dear manolo experts!!

i'm new here... and am sooooooo in love  with this pair of shoes that I chanced upon. does anyone know if they are still available and where I can find them? 


any help is appreciated...thanks soooooo much!!


----------



## blackbird

sunnibunni...love love love the mary janes!


----------



## fmd914

bebexirene said:


> My new purchase.. the Catalina. I received them from Neiman today. They are gorgeous! The only bad thing about the shoes is the color of the feathers. On my pair of shoes, the color of the feathers are a darker color than the ones on the Neiman site =[


 

So mine just came in also.  I agree the feathers are so much different than what was in the photo on NM.  Mine are much more of a muted teal green than the vibrant color in the photo.  Also, I ordered a 1/2 size larger than I needed obviously.  Way too large.  Thus, they are going back.  Beautiful shoe and I think most would really enjoy them.  I was just expecting something a little different.


----------



## honu

I just posted this in the recent shoe purchases thread:

I went to Hong Kong a couple weeks ago and found Manolos 50% off in my size!!! 
Size 34.5 and 34 respectively:
















The Manolo Mary Janes in 34 were too big and the SA said I could special order it in 33.5. I'm seriously thinking about it!


----------



## Edrine

honu said:


> I just posted this in the recent shoe purchases thread:
> 
> I went to Hong Kong a couple weeks ago and found Manolos 50% off in my size!!!
> Size 34.5 and 34 respectively:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Manolo Mary Janes in 34 were too big and the SA said I could special order it in 33.5. I'm seriously thinking about it!


 

great finds!!congrats!!


----------



## guccigal07

fantastic!

I got back from NYC and brought several back. pics soon


----------



## SCL

Gucci...My fellow H and MB fan!  Purchased a pair of 4+" Manolos yesterday...woohoo...  Looking forward to pics of your NYC finds!


----------



## guccigal07

you post pics too!!! pics coming NOW


----------



## guccigal07

shoe 1...Pesce


----------



## guccigal07

shoe 2....


----------



## guccigal07

my husband picked these out...I imagine these with jeans or black pants....and my red birkin!


----------



## guccigal07

shoe 3....


----------



## guccigal07

shoe 5...


----------



## dknigh21

^^^ guccigal, how do you like these? My SA sent me pics, and these caught my eye. The band looks like it's metal, and I'm having flashbacks to those little metal, elastic bracelets that pinch from when I was a kid. I'm sure this isn't the case with these, but I'd still like to have my fears relieved.

I'd also like to ask you if you've tried on the Suley because you seem to be the go-to Manolo woman. I love the pictures I've seen of the red and blue ones, but can't find a modeling shot of these to save my life.


----------



## cjy

Guccigal they look so good on you!! I had those pics sent as well. Really good looking!! I have been looking at some of the new stuff trying to decide if I/want/need anything!


----------



## dknigh21

As some of you may know, I had a little bit of an ordeal getting these shoes. I had called the Las Vegas boutique to get the 4" nude ones. They only had half a size up. When I got them, they were super huge so I had to send them back. So I ended up calling my SA at Nordstrom to get them in the back. These are only 90mm instead of the 105mm. But I don't think the height difference is too disappointing since I really wanted these shoes. They just got in today, and I already wore them out to dinner tonight. I love them. They are just so pretty.

Presenting my black patent Caldo


----------



## SCL

Gorgeous choices, GG!

And love the black patent caldos, dknigh!

Thinking about those myself...in black...

Then I see all of GG's gorgeous colors...

Would love something in nude...lol...


----------



## hlfinn

just saw these. omg pazt i adore them!


----------



## Edrine

guccigal, i love your new MB'si' drooling over here..


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

dk,gucci and hfinn...love em all


----------



## gemruby41

guccigal07 said:


> my husband picked these out...I imagine these with jeans or black pants....and my red birkin!


 


guccigal07 said:


> shoe 3....


 


guccigal07 said:


> shoe 5...


 


dknigh21 said:


> As some of you may know, I had a little bit of an ordeal getting these shoes. I had called the Las Vegas boutique to get the 4" nude ones. They only had half a size up. When I got them, they were super huge so I had to send them back. So I ended up calling my SA at Nordstrom to get them in the back. These are only 90mm instead of the 105mm. But I don't think the height difference is too disappointing since I really wanted these shoes. They just got in today, and I already wore them out to dinner tonight. I love them. They are just so pretty.
> 
> Presenting my black patent Caldo


 


hlfinn said:


> just saw these. omg pazt i adore them!


 
I am on Manolo OVERLOAD!!!  the shoes ladies.
Guccigal-beautiful, beautiful shoes!!!


----------



## poshchick

Just bought these ladies, what do you think? Does anyone know the style name of them?


----------



## Edrine

poshchick said:


> Just bought these ladies, what do you think? Does anyone know the style name of them?


 

very nice


----------



## poshchick

Thanks! Any idea of the style name? x


----------



## Savannah




----------



## dknigh21

Poshchick - I can't help with the style name, but I think they are really cute.

Savannah - Very pretty. I love the crossing of the thinner straps.


----------



## cjy

dknigh21 said:


> As some of you may know, I had a little bit of an ordeal getting these shoes. I had called the Las Vegas boutique to get the 4" nude ones. They only had half a size up. When I got them, they were super huge so I had to send them back. So I ended up calling my SA at Nordstrom to get them in the back. These are only 90mm instead of the 105mm. But I don't think the height difference is too disappointing since I really wanted these shoes. They just got in today, and I already wore them out to dinner tonight. I love them. They are just so pretty.
> 
> Presenting my black patent Caldo


So glad you got a pair you are happy with!! Very pretty!!


----------



## danicky

poshchick  thoese are gorgeous.

Savannah  very, very pretty.


----------



## guccigal07

new ones!


----------



## Edrine

^another tdf shoe guccigal!!


----------



## gemruby41

I  those guccigal!!! They look fab on you!


----------



## gemruby41

Just got these today.


----------



## cjy

Gem I have ALWAYS LOVED THAT SHOE!!!!! I am so glad you got it!! I can live through  you!! Do you just love them?? I swear we have the same taste in shoes!!!


----------



## cjy

guccigal07 said:


> new ones!


Guci girl!!! Hot!!


----------



## gemruby41

cjy said:


> Gem I have ALWAYS LOVED THAT SHOE!!!!! I am so glad you got it!! I can live through you!! Do you just love them?? I swear we have the same taste in shoes!!!


When I opened the box, I was like ooh la la! These are my birthday shoes for next week!!


----------



## RRSC

OMG gem those are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shopalot

Gem those are a pair of beauties!


----------



## Edrine

gemruby41 said:


> Just got these today.


 

O.M.G. those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## EmilyK

Gem, those are so cute.  I tried them on the other day, but I ended up with these!  First pair of Blahniks.


----------



## gemruby41

EmilyK said:


> Gem, those are so cute. I tried them on the other day, but I ended up with these! First pair of Blahniks.


Oooh I like those!!!


----------



## shopalot

EmilyK great shoes!
I love the gold.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*gemruby41*,those MB d'orsays are dreamy


----------



## guccigal07

my SA just sent me these. not sure if I am going to keep but wanted to share...


----------



## guccigal07

got these as well and I am keeping so fresh and sassy!


----------



## cjy

Wow Guccigal!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Love the pumps GG! 

Got my first pair of Manolos to broaden my horizons and compliment my extensive CL collection... will post pix in the next couple of days!


----------



## Lieda

Ok, here goes. This is my very first post in this ABSOLUTELY INVALUABLE forum. 
Left to right: Fiorix, Mizin, Goliardamu (I have to say I favor the maestro's older collections). These are the remnants of a bigger collection, that also included blue suede Verona, black Froda, black and gold Conni, and a couple of others. All sold and gone. But the Goliardamu I will not sell even if I have to starve.


----------



## JetSetGo!

My beautiful new lovelies  and my very first pair of Manolos!

Please forgive my non-pedi-ed feet - I just couldn't wait to share. :shame:


----------



## gemruby41

Lieda said:


> Ok, here goes. This is my very first post in this ABSOLUTELY INVALUABLE forum.
> Left to right: Fiorix, Mizin, Goliardamu (I have to say I favor the maestro's older collections). These are the remnants of a bigger collection, that also included blue suede Verona, black Froda, black and gold Conni, and a couple of others. All sold and gone. But the Goliardamu I will not sell even if I have to starve.


Lieda-gorgeous Manolos!!




JetSetGo! said:


> My beautiful new lovelies  and my very first pair of Manolos!
> 
> Please forgive my non-pedi-ed feet - I just couldn't wait to share. :shame:


Jet-they look amazing on you!!


----------



## cjy

JetSetGo! said:


> My beautiful new lovelies  and my very first pair of Manolos!
> 
> Please forgive my non-pedi-ed feet - I just couldn't wait to share. :shame:


You picked a great pair!! Who takes your photos?? They are amazing!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*gemruby* Thank you! 

*cjy* You are so sweet!  My husband is really great with a camera, so he helps me with exposure. etc. Then, because I'm an independent gal, I use a self-timer.


----------



## flowergirly

barneys.com


----------



## guccigal07

I have those in purple with a 115mm heel...and yellow lining. so fantastic!


----------



## flowergirly

guccigal07 said:


> I have those in purple with a 115mm heel...and yellow lining. so fantastic!


I think they are hands down the best shoe of the season by anyone.


----------



## LeeMiller

GG, does those run true to size?  And are they our Manolo Sedarby size or pump size??  Thanks!


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

bebexirene said:


> My new purchase.. the Catalina. I received them from Neiman today. They are gorgeous! The only bad thing about the shoes is the color of the feathers. On my pair of shoes, the color of the feathers are a darker color than the ones on the Neiman site =[


 
I think they´re fab! But yes, they look a bit darker than on the neiman marcus website. I am seriously thinking about buying them in the pink/black color. How is the size? 

Thank you so much! 
Scarlett


----------



## guccigal07

LeeMiller said:


> GG, does those run true to size?  And are they our Manolo Sedarby size or pump size??  Thanks!



hey! no they are not sedaraby size...they are like pump sizes.


----------



## purly




----------



## gemruby41

I like those Manolos *purly*.  I wish you had a picture shot standing up, to show the entire shoe.


----------



## purly

gemruby41 said:


> I like those Manolos *purly*.  I wish you had a picture shot standing up, to show the entire shoe.



Oh ok! 






The detail my jeans are hiding is the slingback:


----------



## SCL

Gorgeous, purly...I have the same slingback in black...it is my favorite shoe this season...

Note on the style...at one time, Nordstroms carried the style in a 90 cm heel(important for me to be able to wear all day...lol)...NM carried the same style in a 100-ish heel...also amazing...  And...a very, very comfortable shoe!


----------



## JuneHawk

I got the Caldo in Camel, which is as close to nude as they come, today.  It was a total impulse buy and I love them.  I'll post pics of them on my feet when I get a pedicure!

June


----------



## cjy

JuneHawk said:


> I got the Caldo in Camel, which is as close to nude as they come, today. It was a total impulse buy and I love them. I'll post pics of them on my feet when I get a pedicure!
> 
> June


Oh I like them!! How do they feel on??


----------



## JuneHawk

They feel great on!  If you want them though you'll have to come all way to sunny South Florida!  They were made for that specific Nordstrom (I know, weird) store in Camel.  You can find the Caldo in other other colors elsewhere but not Camel.


----------



## LouieLover56

The Essential Party Shoes





OMG!!!

You have the Shoes Carrie wore in Sex and The City!!!!!!

SCORE!!!!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

What model are those black patent slingbacks next to the Sedarabys?

June


----------



## gemruby41

purly said:


> Oh ok!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The detail my jeans are hiding is the slingback:


Thanks purly!



JuneHawk said:


> They feel great on! If you want them though you'll have to come all way to sunny South Florida! They were made for that specific Nordstrom (I know, weird) store in Camel. You can find the Caldo in other other colors elsewhere but not Camel.


June, did you get them from Nordstrom in Aventura? I saw that color there. They are definite beauties!! Too bad they look awful on my feet. 



LouieLover56 said:


> The Essential Party Shoes


 
GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Yes! I got them at Nordstrom in Aventura.


----------



## burberryprncess

Beautiful shoes, ladies!


----------



## Giavonna

Here's a pic that I just ordered from NM


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Smoothoprter said:


> Thank you. Here are the Silver Sedaraby 4" D'Orsays:


 
I love these they are so classy and Fabulous!


----------



## hlfinn

EmilyK said:


> Gem, those are so cute. I tried them on the other day, but I ended up with these! First pair of Blahniks.


 

can you please tell me where you got these? i have been dying for them and don't know where to find them. thanks!


----------



## Perfect Day

WOW!!!!!!!! Love em





Giavonna said:


> Here's a pic that I just ordered from NM


----------



## cjy

great manolos girls!!! I have a few pair on order for fall.


----------



## babypie

JetSetGo! said:


> My beautiful new lovelies  and my very first pair of Manolos!
> 
> Please forgive my non-pedi-ed feet - I just couldn't wait to share. :shame:


 
I  those!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Bought gold Sedaraby D'orsay to wear to the SATC movie next week


----------



## gemruby41

DeeDee, I love those!! They are very pretty and perfect for SATC.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

aaaawww....thx,gem.


----------



## bebexirene

*DeeDeeDelovely*, they are so pretty!  I love the Sedaraby D'orsay style!


----------



## loulouchic

Hello ladies,
After looking at your lovely collections i decided to post a picture of my Manolos.


----------



## gemruby41

*loulouchic*, lovely collection!! I was trying to pick a favorite, but I love them all. Such sexy shoes!


----------



## loulouchic

gemruby41 said:


> *loulouchic*, lovely collection!! I was trying to pick a favorite, but I love them all. Such sexy shoes!


Thank you gemruby41.


----------



## cjy

loulouchic said:


> Hello ladies,
> After looking at your lovely collections i decided to post a picture of my Manolos.


Oh I love them all!! great collection!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Thank you,bebe
Love your collection,*loulouchic*


----------



## Edrine

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Bought gold Sedaraby D'orsay to wear to the SATC movie next week


 
deedee, these are just gorgeous!!


----------



## gemruby41

Got these from the NM sale.


----------



## cjy

gemruby41 said:


> Got these from the NM sale.


Oh Lordy help me!!!!


----------



## Edrine

gemruby41 said:


> Got these from the NM sale.


 
wow gem they are both lovely!


----------



## socaltrojan

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Bought gold Sedaraby D'orsay to wear to the SATC movie next week



Dee Dee those are the most gorgeous shoes I have seen in a long time!  I LOVE them!  

Where did you get these?  

Were they on sale?  A girl can hope right!  

I can't wait for the SATC movie on Friday!  I wish I had these fab shoes to wear!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

socaltrojan said:


> Dee Dee those are the most gorgeous shoes I have seen in a long time! I LOVE them!
> 
> Where did you get these?
> 
> Were they on sale? A girl can hope right!
> 
> I can't wait for the SATC movie on Friday! I wish I had these fab shoes to wear!


*Socaltrojan*, I have been eyeing them on FootCandy for months so you won't believe this: I got em at Neiman's Last Call here in Otown for 228 plus tax I nearly flipped out and squealed, "The stolen Carrie Manolo shoes..HERE???" My bff and I fell out laughing. Nothing was wrong with em they were just there on the top shelf begging me to take em home...so what was a girl to do...leave em orphan?...NEVER!

too sexy,*gem*
thx,*edrine*


----------



## ChanelMommy

Edrine said:


> deedee, these are just gorgeous!!


 
These are so cute !!


----------



## JuneHawk

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> *Socaltrojan*, I have been eyeing them on FootCandy for months so you won't believe this: I got em at Neiman's Last Call here in Otown for 228 plus tax I nearly flipped out and squealed, "The stolen Carrie Manolo shoes..HERE???" My bff and I fell out laughing. Nothing was wrong with em they were just there on the top shelf begging me to take em home...so what was a girl to do...leave em orphan?...NEVER!
> 
> too sexy,*gem*
> thx,*edrine*




That is one great find!  The NM Las Call here in Miami sucks!  I have to go up to Sunrise for anything decent.

June


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

thx,*chanelmommy* 
*junehawk*,mine always has the best shoes...now its the Off Fifth here needs to it step up.


----------



## Armaiti

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> *Socaltrojan*, I have been eyeing them on FootCandy for months so you won't believe this: I got em at Neiman's Last Call here in Otown for 228 plus tax I nearly flipped out and squealed, "The stolen Carrie Manolo shoes..HERE???" My bff and I fell out laughing. Nothing was wrong with em they were just there on the top shelf begging me to take em home...so what was a girl to do...leave em orphan?...NEVER!
> 
> too sexy,*gem*
> thx,*edrine*



What an amazing deal!!!

Here's my little Manolo family:






I've been trying to figure which ones to wear to the SATC movie tomorrow too...I think probably the lucite/gold ones - I call them my "Barbie" shoes because they remind me of those little lucite slip on shoes we played with as kids!


----------



## guccigal07

love your Prefes!


----------



## meluvs2shop

really bad photo but i may wear these for the SATC movie tomorrow:











pls don't mind the messy picture but it's the only one i have of my pink/red manolo's. the silver and my pink/red ones are my top two contenders.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

thx,*armraiti*, love your collection...any pr you chose will be perfect for SATC. I can see why you love the lucite and gold...they are so very Carrie. I was eyeing them when they were on sale on nm.
*Mel*, those silver are yummy. Everytime I see that last pic, I stare...CLs MBs and Chanel everywhere...my eyes


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

I'm wearing my zebra sedaraby's to the movie tonight!


----------



## BellaShoes

^Nice choice *BlkLadyLaw*! Have a fabulous time... I believe I will wear my MB holy grail.. my silver sedarabys!! I am catching the matinee tomorrow... I am SO excited


----------



## meluvs2shop

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> *Mel*, those silver are yummy. Everytime I see that last pic, I stare...CLs MBs and Chanel everywhere...my eyes



hehe i kinda like that picture too b/c i get to see some of my goodies all in one shot. but i no longer have that chanel.


NOW i need the gorgeous hangisi shoes from the SATC movie! talk about puurrrrdy!


----------



## JuneHawk

I FINALLY found the silver Sedaraby yesterday!  I still can't believe I have them home! 

Nevermind the swollen pregnant feet!

June


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Bella* and *June*,love em...hey june they look too good on your preggo feet


----------



## JRed

wow june, congratulations!  they look so beautiful.


----------



## Armaiti

Love the "stolen shoes"!!!


----------



## bebexirene

*gemruby41*, lovely additions!

*Armaiti*, I love your collection!

*meluvs2shop*, I love the second picture with the Louboutins and the Chanel =]


----------



## guccigal07

some new Manolos

the blue ones from the SATC movie and some new leopard ones!


----------



## babymarian

My first pair of Manolo Blahnik 
Black Satin Sedaraby


----------



## applecandy

GucciGal the blue ones are GORGEOUS on, even better than the movie!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*gucci *and *baby *love your new footcandy


----------



## meluvs2shop

guccigal07 said:


> some new Manolos
> 
> the blue ones from the SATC movie and some new leopard ones!




you are one lucky gal!!! i  the hangisi from SATC movie!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

bebexirene said:


> *gemruby41*, lovely additions!
> 
> *Armaiti*, I love your collection!
> 
> *meluvs2shop*, I love the second picture with the Louboutins and the Chanel =]



TY!!


----------



## cjy

babymarian said:


> My first pair of Manolo Blahnik
> Black Satin Sedaraby


 Great first pair! They are gorgeous!


----------



## cjy

guccigal07 said:


> some new Manolos
> 
> the blue ones from the SATC movie and some new leopard ones!


 How did you snag the blue ones?????


----------



## babymarian

cjy said:


> Great first pair! They are gorgeous!



 Thank you so much!


----------



## jooo

babymarian said:


> My first pair of Manolo Blahnik
> Black Satin Sedaraby



Gorgeous and classy! hehehe


----------



## Edrine

bella,june,babymarian-lovely sedarabys!!

guccigal- as always, TDF


----------



## Edrine

my ebay bargain:carolyn slingbacks in lizard/nude


----------



## Armaiti

bebexirene said:


> *Armaiti*, I love your collection!
> 
> Thanks!  I only started collecting a year ago when the "Hurry, Manolos at NM" thread showed up...I had no idea I could get such great deals on these shoes...so as you can see, I went a little nuts
> 
> Here's a question though...does anyone else have the stone and chain thong?  Of all my Manolos they are a pain to keep on, something about the chain and stone embellishments role some and they are harder to walk in than my tall ones!  I've tried footpetals, but that hasn't worked...any "stickier" options anyone?  I love the shoes, but need them to stay on my feet!


----------



## Milana

Armaiti said:


> bebexirene said:
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone else have the stone and chain thong?  Of all my Manolos they are a pain to keep on, something about the chain and stone embellishments role some and they are harder to walk in than my tall ones!  I've tried footpetals, but that hasn't worked...any "stickier" options anyone?  I love the shoes, but need them to stay on my feet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a pair with little bell like things on a chain and they are honestly very uncomfortable and i dont wear them often.  i have not been able to find a way to support them comfortably on my feet..
Click to expand...


----------



## Milana

Edrine said:


> my ebay bargain:carolyn slingbacks in lizard/nude





i looooooooove these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milana

here are the blue manolos from SATC - hurry!!! http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000141cat000149cat000199cat000209cat17300738


----------



## cjy

Milana said:


> here are the blue manolos from SATC - hurry!!! http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000141cat000149cat000199cat000209cat17300738


 Does anyone know how these sized??????  I need these. How awesome with a black dress would these puppies be??


----------



## jen 2 o

everyone has such gorgeous shoes!  im a newb around here and ive been drooling over shoes forever!  can't wait for my first pair of MBs =)

and those blue babies from SATC are TDF!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*edrine*,those are yummy


----------



## gemruby41

*edrine*-they are beautiful!!


----------



## irishpandabear

Edrine total score on those shoes, they are classic Manolo elegance!  Congrats!


----------



## Edrine

thank you ladies


----------



## danicky

Ederine, they are gorgeous. Congrats and wear them well.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Guccigal - *Gorgeous shoes and fabulous legs and feet!


----------



## bebexirene

*guccigal07*, I love the blue Manolo pumps!  They are so beautiful!

*babymarian*, they are lovely!


----------



## gemruby41

Ordered from NM sale online.


----------



## guccigal07

hot!!


----------



## cjy

I like them Gem!!!


----------



## bebexirene

*gemruby41*, I love it!


----------



## JRed

wow gem, they are gorgeous!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

oooo love em on you,*gem*


----------



## La Vanguardia

*gem - *I like those sandals and they have a sexy and slimming effect on feet!


----------



## shoe gal

gem - love the shoes!  do you find them comfortable??


----------



## cjy

I love the way Manolo does a D'orsay!!! These just arrived at my doorstep today!!!


----------



## gemruby41

shoe gal said:


> gem - love the shoes! do you find them comfortable??


 Thanks ladies!! I do find them comfortable. 

cjy, nice choice!! I could see myself wearing those!


----------



## Edrine

lovely shoes gem and cjy!


----------



## cjy

gemruby41 said:


> Thanks ladies!! I do find them comfortable.
> 
> cjy, nice choice!! I could see myself wearing those!


 Gem I think are taste are very much alike! I always love your shoes! Thanks!


----------



## bebexirene

*cjy*, they're gorgeous!  I love MB D'orsays!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I  those,*cjy*


----------



## cjy

Thanks ladies!! I really appreciate your kind comments!!


----------



## LV Luvr

I am a normal 9.5 shoes size. Should I go up a half size for Manolo's? TIA.


----------



## cjy

What style are you looking at? D'orsays fit differently than the pumps.


----------



## luxlover

Gem- those shoes are HOT. gorgeous buy!

CJY- you look great in your shoes! I love pointy toe (^_^)


----------



## guccigal07

I bought these Manolos awhile ago. 

I love them. they are purple...with yellow stitching and yellow lining


----------



## sdesaye

These are just a few. They're in the 2nd and 3rd shelve. Plus a black pair of Lanza's (Just like Blixa but with a gold tip on the heel) on the left side (floor).


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Ooh, I LOVE your peep toe Zanottis!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*sdesaye*,lovely collection


----------



## gemruby41

*guccigal*-I like your MB's!!

*sdesaye-*you have a nice shoe collection!!


----------



## jennytalula

Hi fellow Manolo lovers,

here's my only pair I intend to get more, but it's an expensive brand as we all know, even though it's surely worth it.

Anyways, I got this pair years ago in LA, so I don't know about the specifics such as style (Mary Janes, obviously) or name. But I love it very very much, I think it's unique and the tweed application just great.


----------



## jennytalula

I just checked the box, and the style is called "Rusty" Tweed!


----------



## bebexirene

*guccigal07*, those look gorgeous on you!

*sdesaye*, lovely collection!

*jennytalula*, love your new MBs!  They look cute!


----------



## amymin

My first pair of Manolos. My wedding colors were this green and white. Unfortunately they were a bit narrow on my feet and I ended up taking them off halfway through the reception. Unfortunately, one of them went missing after I had changed into flats and now I'll never get to wear them again, and it was the first time I had worn them.


----------



## JuneHawk

amymin said:


> My first pair of Manolos. My wedding colors were this green and white. Unfortunately they were a bit narrow on my feet and I ended up taking them off halfway through the reception. Unfortunately, one of them went missing after I had changed into flats and now I'll never get to wear them again, and it was the first time I had worn them.



Aawww....that's sad! Where could have ONE shoe gone????


----------



## amymin

JuneHawk said:


> Aawww....that's sad! Where could have ONE shoe gone????



My husband is convinced that some shoe fetish guy is probably using it for unspeakable acts.


----------



## JuneHawk

amymin said:


> My husband is convinced that some shoe fetish guy is probably using it for unspeakable acts.



LOL.  He should have stolen cheaper shoes!


----------



## JuneHawk

I received these patent nude/beige Brijuni shoes from BG today.  I like them a lot and I think a 37 would have fit slightly better lengthwise but these aren't necessarily big as the base of my heel actually touches the back of the shoe.  Nothing a big of padding on the heel or the ball of the foot can't fix.  Sorry, I went a little photo crazy!

June


----------



## shoez

June, those are gorgeous and they look really good on you!


----------



## JuneHawk

I meant to say "a BIT of padding" not a BIG.


----------



## shopalot

*June* - Thee look amazing on you!  I'm so in love with the nude color.
*amymin*- I love that color!  It is such a shame that one shoe is missing


----------



## JRed

great modelling pics, june!  they look lovely on you.


----------



## gemruby41

Very pretty June!


----------



## iluvmybags

These are my first pair of Monolo's!!
I created their own thread when I first got them, 
but I figured I may was well add them to the "list"!!

I got these from Nordstroms on sale for 50% off ($281.90)
They're called the *Bacca Kid Fuxia* in *Fuschia
*(the 1st pic shows the color accurately)








*
*


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^too cute


----------



## Milana

June, they look great.  Would you recommend them?


----------



## JuneHawk

Milana said:


> June, they look great.  Would you recommend them?


 
Absolutely!  I love them!  I SO wanted to get them in fuchsia too Cusp.com ran out of them in my size before I could try these on.  I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## wildorchids

My first Manolo, it was 40% off! Sorry for the "cushion" inside, it's a must for me as I'm on my feet all day.


----------



## Milana

JuneHawk said:


> Absolutely!  I love them!  I SO wanted to get them in fuchsia too Cusp.com ran out of them in my size before I could try these on.  I can't wait to wear them!




Ohh... i hope they pop up for you again!! At least the pair you have looks fantastic!!


----------



## Milana

wildorchids said:


> My first Manolo, it was 40% off! Sorry for the "cushion" inside, it's a must for me as I'm on my feet all day.




I HAVE BEEN GOING NUTS LOOKING FOR THESE IN MY SIZE!!!!!! i love them!!!! did you order 1/2 size up?  they look great on you!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*wild*,those are fierce


----------



## wildorchids

Milana said:


> I HAVE BEEN GOING NUTS LOOKING FOR THESE IN MY SIZE!!!!!! i love them!!!! did you order 1/2 size up? they look great on you!


 
Thank you! My feet size are very odd.... I'm a 4 1/2 in Prada's but can be a 5 in the rest.
These were a size 5 and fits perfectly! I was just lucky that day, because I've been going back to the Nordstrom near home every day since they had the designer shoes on sale and was sad to return my Gucci's when I happened to see these Manolo. They JUST came in and couldn't walk away since they were about $500.  I get more compliments on these than I do any other shoes! I hope you find them in your size Milana! I see them online, but they're not on sale.


----------



## jjensen

JuneHawk said:


> Absolutely!  I love them!  I SO wanted to get them in fuchsia too Cusp.com ran out of them in my size before I could try these on.  I can't wait to wear them!



June, great modeling pictures! I am  all over those shoes now. Would you say they run TTS?


----------



## JuneHawk

jjensen said:


> June, great modeling pictures! I am  all over those shoes now. Would you say they run TTS?



Yes, they do.  If anything, they run a tiiiiiny bit big.


----------



## jjensen

JuneHawk said:


> Yes, they do.  If anything, they run a tiiiiiny bit big.



Thanks, June.


----------



## PrincessMe

here my "newest" manolo's


----------



## PrincessMe

The rest of my Manolo's..

the Carolyn




Dont know name ( i recently dyed them from khaki with white tips, to this chocolate colour)




My wedding shoes ( which i dyed and turned into slides, my fav)


----------



## JuneHawk

Princess, i have to ask, how the heck can you walk in those slides???  I can't do high slides with more support than that, I'd fall and break my neck with those!  They are cute though.


----------



## PrincessMe

idk but i love them!! i modify alot of my shoes & turn them into slides..i love the free feeling i guess!!


----------



## olympic kiwi

knee high boot


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

princessme, I love the alter slide...so pretty


----------



## PrincessMe

^ Thank you DeeDee


----------



## guccidiva

olympic kiwi, I love the boots!


----------



## shopalot

Olympic kiwi those boots are fierce!
Can I get a bit more details on them?


----------



## olympic kiwi

shopalot said:


> Olympic kiwi those boots are fierce!
> Can I get a bit more details on them?



Thanks!  The boots are from NM Last Call, the model is called Copifu and I believe the retail was $1450, I got them for $400-ish.  They are all suede/leather with leather lacing.


----------



## cjy

My half off Svelte black MB sandals!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

cjy said:


> My half off Svelte black MB sandals!!!



Oh wow!  I love those shoes!  Where did you find them for half off? I looked at my Nordstroms for a nice pair of black Monolos (on sale) but they had absolutely nothing "good" -- I mean, I love the fuschia pair I got, but I would really love to find a nice pair of black Monolo's on sale.
Gorgeous!


----------



## cjy

I got them from the Las Vegas Boutique.


----------



## bagpunk

i don't normally like MB, but that is one very puuuuuurty blue!!



guccigal07 said:


> some new Manolos
> 
> the blue ones from the SATC movie and some new leopard ones!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*cjy*....sexy


----------



## meeowy

First pair of Manolo, very comfy!  Do you like them too?


----------



## JuneHawk

meeowy said:


> First pair of Manolo, very comfy!  Do you like them too?



They look good on you and they are classic shoes, they will never go out of style.

June


----------



## gemruby41

*cjy*-gorgeous! I wish I could slingbacks like that. The lower slingback heels tend to slide off my feet. 

*meeowy*-I definitely like them.


----------



## *angel*

meeowy - these are also my first pair of manolo's but in the d'orsay style....I agree with you... they are so comfortable

I  them


----------



## cjy

meeowy said:


> First pair of Manolo, very comfy! Do you like them too?


 Yes!!! Good choice!


----------



## meeowy

Thanks, *cjy, angel, gemruby and june*!    I am really glad I got them because they are more comfy than my Jimmy Choo and Prada heels.  I can't wait to wear them out!


----------



## legaldiva

I posted this exact same outfit in the CL outfit thread ... I actually wore CLs to lunch, and then later changed and wore these MBs to run errands.  Diva.

black H&M pencil skirt;
black H&M v-neck tee;
Camo sedarabys.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^those look so hot on you. I wanted them when they went on sale for 161 but of course not in boat(41)sizes..lol


----------



## gemruby41

Beautiful *Legal*!


----------



## cjy

I love them legal!!!


----------



## mystically

From the Saks sale...

First: Astutado - I love them and they were such a deal! 






Second: Indial- sorry the picture is terrible. I'm not so sure about these, I'm really wanting the Sedarabys and these seem too similar (but not as beautiful) so I think these are going back





Lastly: Gloria - I have been waiting for these to go on sale since I first saw them. However, I had never seen this color before I got them today. I am not sure what I think since I was expecting the nude/camel color for a work shoe and these are cream with gold glitter. 




Detail of color:





Thanks for letting me share...


----------



## gemruby41

You got some nice ones on sale *mystically*!  The last one in a nude color would have been lovely.  I love the 2nd one.  I would prefer to return the last one instead of the 2nd one.


----------



## JuneHawk

They are beautiful!  I love the green ones (or are they gold?)


----------



## mystically

Thank you gem and June! They say green on the box but they have gold tones... Here are some better pictures


----------



## AHHA09

recently got these and am totally in love... :shame:


----------



## kst

my first manolo's!


----------



## JRed

kst, they are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!  i love the colour!!!!!!  congrats on a great first pair!


----------



## gemruby41

*AHHA09*-So Sexy!!

*kst*-very beautiful!


----------



## gemruby41

oops!


----------



## gemruby41

My little Manolo collection


----------



## JuneHawk

kst said:


> my first manolo's!




Love them!  I have then in nude/beige and I wish I had them in every color!


----------



## rdgldy

Ladies, I've just scrolled through.  All your Manolos are quite beautiful.

Here are mine-old, but still fabulous!!!!


----------



## shopalot

*kst* - those are fabulous, such a great color!

*Gemruby* - I'm loving the collection!  I really like the leopard pair

*rdgldy* - that is the beauty of MB, they are timeless!


----------



## JRed

gemruby, you have a great collection of manolos! 

rdgldy, i love your matching shoes and bag.  such classics.


----------



## shaq91

AHHA 09- those are gorgeous
gemruby41 - amazing shoes luv em.


----------



## gemruby41

*rdgldy*-they are indeed fabulous!


----------



## constance

Ladies, which colors does the sedaraby come in this season for the 4-inch version and the 3.5 inch version? TIA


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Lovely collection, ladies


----------



## Chins4

gemruby41 said:


> My little Manolo collection


 
Gem those are gorgeous  Still waiting for my 1st pair of MBs


----------



## LoubouLush

Wow ladies, fab photos - I think I may be a Manolo convert!

Here are my latest MBs


----------



## constance

Louboulush: WOW!!! Congratulations!


----------



## gemruby41

STUNNING!!!


----------



## cjy

Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## amelaura

so jealous *louboulush* they look fabulous!


----------



## Chins4

Louboulush I am green with envy :greengrin: How do they run size-wise?

I want mine NOW! Stupid NM pre-orders


----------



## JuneHawk

Chins4 said:


> Louboulush I am green with envy :greengrin: How do they run size-wise?
> 
> I want mine NOW! Stupid NM pre-orders



They're not even pre-ordering my size anymore


----------



## ShoeLover

*Loubou*-gorgeous!!!

Ladies, footcandyshoes is having a great sale on manolos. I got the carolyne slingbacks for under $250!!! That's 50% off a pair of classics manolos!!! Go get them!!!




Pic: NM.com


----------



## LoubouLush

Chins4 said:


> Louboulush I am green with envy :greengrin: How do they run size-wise?
> 
> I want mine NOW! Stupid NM pre-orders


 
They seem pretty narrow to me but it could be the heat swelling my feet!

I'm generally a 36/36.5 in heels these days.  My CL no prives are 36, manolo maryjanes 36.5 with a little room and these are 36 and pretty snug but wearable.  I'd rather tight than a little loose 

Btw they are even  better in real life I think


----------



## ShoeLover

LoubouLush said:


> I'd rather tight than a little loose


^^^I'm with you on that one! I absolutely hate it when shoes are too big!!


----------



## gemruby41

Just got these today from BG. Forgot the picture, see below.


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## JuneHawk

gemruby41 said:


>



Beautiful!  I want them in red!  How do they run?


----------



## demicouture

those are so pretty!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*June*-I normally wear 40 in Manolo's, but I got these in 39.5 because it's d'orsey style. It's a perfect fit.


----------



## JuneHawk

gemruby41 said:


> *June*-I normally wear 40 in Manolo's, but I got these in 39.5 because it's d'orsey style. It's a perfect fit.



Thanks!


----------



## cjy

Gem you always have the best shoes!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Fantastic color gem, nice purchase!


----------



## JuneHawk

They deserve their own thread (and I gave them one) but I figured I'd post them here too.  I love them!  

June


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks for the compliments ladies!!

*June*-those truly deserve their own thread. BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## cjy

June! I have always loved these!!!!!


----------



## sylviarr

I got my first pair a few weeks ago on sale at Cusp.  (Also finally after lurking forever at tPF I'm finally posting!)


----------



## Milana

jem - they look AMAZING with your skin tone.  like they were made for you..


----------



## jh4200

June, those are tdf!  

sylviarr, congrats on your first pair!  and what a gorgeous and fun first pair they are!


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks   They are snug across my toes but my feet are insane swollen so I'm hoping they are a bit more comfortable once I deliver.  The good thing is, I have 60 days to return it and I should have the baby in 3 to 4 weeks tops so I'll have some time for the swelling to go down.


----------



## jh4200

I'm sure you'll be fine once the swelling goes down!  And I'm so glad NM finally shipped something to you!


----------



## rdgldy

*June, Gem, Sylviarr-*stunning Manolos!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ohhhh June they are fabulous!


----------



## cllover

I love!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*sylviarr*-they look amazing!


----------



## meggyg8r

June, I love those! Where did you get them? And what size did you end up getting?


----------



## annemerrick

I don't think I have posted pics yet...but if so...forgive me!!  This is probaby one of my favorie pairs of shoes.  I LOVE the color...


----------



## JuneHawk

meggyg8r said:


> June, I love those! Where did you get them? And what size did you end up getting?



I got them from NM online, they were on sale (the last pair) and someone's return. I got a 37.


----------



## JuneHawk

annemerrick said:


> I don't think I have posted pics yet...but if so...forgive me!!  This is probaby one of my favorie pairs of shoes.  I LOVE the color...




You sure can rock those!  They look great on you, your legs go on forever!


----------



## annemerrick

^^Thank you.....


----------



## rdgldy

I love the pink too-very nice!


----------



## gemruby41

That's a pretty pink!! It looks great on you.


----------



## guccigal07

Anyone looking for blue or purple sedaraby?


----------



## noah8077

guccigal07 said:


> Anyone looking for blue or purple sedaraby?


 
Purple???? ME ME ME


----------



## meggyg8r

http://www.barneys.com/90MM%20RUCHED%20BAND%20OT%20D+ORSAY-/15502.7198,default,sp.html?cgid=BARNEYS&q=blahnik&start=17&sz=1

Silver Sedarabys are up on Barneys, sizes 6 and 7.. GO!!


----------



## guccigal07

just got these in! from the fall collection.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ LOVE those!  They totally remind me of Christmas!  I love them for the late fall and winter!!!  Where did you find them?


----------



## guccigal07

they just came into the boutique.

the pics make them look darker than they are...but I think I will wear them alot come Oct...with black, etc


----------



## meggyg8r

ahh, I wish I lived near a boutique.  The online selection is not nearly as good!  I wonder if they will hit the dept stores soon?


----------



## guccigal07

most likely this is a boutique only shoe....you would have to call and have it shipped like me.


----------



## cjy

I really like them guccigal!  What is the heel like?


----------



## guccigal07

105mm


----------



## gemruby41

Very cute guccigal!!


----------



## rdgldy

Guccigal07-they are beautiful!  Did they run TTS?


----------



## guccigal07

they run like the SATC blue wedding shoes.

I used to always be a 39 in pumps but now it seems 38.5 but I have narrow feet


----------



## guccigal07

here are my new chinchilla fur and eel skin booties.

a little wild but I am loving them.


----------



## guccigal07

cjy said:


> I really like them guccigal!  What is the heel like?



the heel is a gunmetal leather just like.....the front part the 2 circles.


----------



## rdgldy

what a cool shoe!


----------



## ceci

Got this pair on sale from Barneys NY Outlet for $122.50 (org.$615) 

Tuccio/P 
Pizzo Blue


----------



## rdgldy

really pretty!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

guccigal07 said:


> just got these in! from the fall collection.


 

I like! They are so unique


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

annemerrick said:


> I don't think I have posted pics yet...but if so...forgive me!! This is probaby one of my favorie pairs of shoes. I LOVE the color...


 

I love the color too and they look good on you


----------



## Samia

I just ordered my first Manolo!!!



I cannot wear very high heels because of my back problem. could you suggest which other styles come in heels less than 3". I love kitten heels too! TIA


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I have a pair of Manolo Fienomu slides that have a kitten heel.  They were on sale on NM.com and so comfy.  I just checked and they aren't available right now but they pop back up occasionally.  I've had good luck with low heeled Manolos if you want to stick with that line.


----------



## Samia

^^ Thanks but I cannot order from NM, Nordies, BG, Barneys or Bloomingdales as I am not in the US, and am having the hardest time finding websites that actually cater to international customers.
I had seen them on NM too a while back but no luck for me!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ oh YUCK!  I just ordered from LuisviaRoma.com and had good luck with them (learned about the site from a fellow tPF'er who also had great luck).  They are based out of Italy, ship internationally, and carry a lot of designer lines (but no Manolos).  I bought some gorgeous Lanvin flats there for 70% off retail!!  Does Bluefly ship internationally (although they don't carry Manolos)?  I know NAP does (no Manolos there either!!)  eBay might be your best bet for international shopping.  What a pain!


----------



## Chins4

^^Samia, BG will ship internationally if you order via an SA rather than online. I'm outside the US as well and they have been great for me (if not for my cc LOL)


----------



## jh4200

Here's my tiny Manolo family, silver and bronze Sedarabys:






I used to have some others - black patent Camparis, but I returned them because the strap looked really funny on my feet, and nude patent and black satin butterflop d'orsays (I seem to have a sort of d'orsay addiction!), which I'm selling on ebay to finance the new bronze sedarabys, so I already consider them as not part of the family anymore.  I love the collections I've seen on here so far though - you ladies have great taste!


----------



## guccigal07

I just got these shearing boots in. I passed on a pair 2 falls ago and always regretted...but back then...they were tan colored without a zipper.

I am glad I waited because these have zippers which makes them more slim and streamlined...and a better fit...and they are taller and rich chocolate. 

I love them. shearling boots...lined in the shearing....


----------



## noah8077

^^^Those are great!  Warm winter boots!


----------



## JRed

gorgeous boots, guccigal!!!!!!  you look great in them!


----------



## meggyg8r

love those, guccigal! I wish I had a need for hot boots like that.. but in FL it's pretty much always too hot to wear them! stupid sun..


----------



## mjvictamonte

I really like your sedarby's, jh4200. Really nice color choices.


----------



## LT bag lady

I got my 1st pair of Manolos in 1996, black calf leather pump in size 37.5, after 3 kids they no longer fit so I sold them on eBay.
I'm back to wearing high heels and Manolo has come back into my life!
This is all I have right now, but it will grow, I assure you! 

Carolyne in Satin and Carolyne in calf


----------



## may3545

Here are my gold Sedaraby's 











Can't wait to wear them out tonite!


----------



## cjy

Breathtaking!!!!!


----------



## mocha beans

Man, I do need a pair of Sedaraby's...

Here's the beginnings of my shoe collection. Catalina in ivory/nude.


----------



## LT bag lady

WOW, I love how fancy these look!
CHeers,




mocha beans said:


> Man, I do need a pair of Sedaraby's...
> 
> Here's the beginnings of my shoe collection. Catalina in ivory/nude.


----------



## Milana

may3545 said:


> Here are my gold Sedaraby's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to wear them out tonite!




they look so nice on you!!


----------



## rdgldy

love them with that polish-what color is it?


----------



## may3545

^Thanks! It was a gift set of polishes... It was a deep red color and I used three coats haha.


----------



## meggyg8r

Here are my Raspberry Sedarabys that unfortunately have to go back due to over-purchasing.  In my defense, they were on pre-order until mid-October.  Of course Neimans gets them in last week and they shipped and I just can't buy them right now.  Boooooo.  But here are pics to ogle over anyway!  And I apologize for the double post here and in the Manolo Sedaraby new colors post, but I figured it fit in both threads (there are a few more different pictures there though).


----------



## cjy

The color is amazing!!!!!


----------



## may3545

GOLLY i want them in all colors!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Seriously! Every color looks amazing.


----------



## La Vanguardia

I'm in love with my new Manolos! 

From this season, the Hangisi, Rara and Lidolo models.


----------



## guccigal07

I heart them too1!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ You're right about the Hangisi ... they're super gorgeous. They're actually one of those shoes that look a thousand times better in real life than the pic. The stones are so sparkly! I chose the 9mm heel height though as it's easier for me to use around town or in meetings.


----------



## heat97

mocha beans said:


> Man, I do need a pair of Sedaraby's...
> 
> Here's the beginnings of my shoe collection. Catalina in ivory/nude.


 
Wow now that would be a great wedding shoe!!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

I'm loving everyone's Manolos!!! Darn, I need to win the lottery!


----------



## JRed

i love all the satin manolos on this page!


----------



## meggyg8r

heat97 said:


> Wow now that would be a great wedding shoe!!!!!


 
That is what mocha is using them for!!


----------



## kst

GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so tempted now.



meggyg8r said:


> Here are my Raspberry Sedarabys that unfortunately have to go back due to over-purchasing.  In my defense, they were on pre-order until mid-October.  Of course Neimans gets them in last week and they shipped and I just can't buy them right now.  Boooooo.  But here are pics to ogle over anyway!  And I apologize for the double post here and in the Manolo Sedaraby new colors post, but I figured it fit in both threads (there are a few more different pictures there though).


----------



## pasdoy

they are so cute wow


----------



## carlinha

my lovely sedarabys... bought years ago (gosh, what, maybe 5-6 years ago??), soon after the SATC episode showed... got it from the NYC flagship store, and decided to go for this pale gold color (russo alba gold) instead of the silver, cuz it matched my skintone more.  and i'm glad i did, cuz i don't think they ever came out with it in this color again... it is more muted and neutral than the new gold... 

much loved, much worn...


----------



## carlinha

LoubouLush said:


> Wow ladies, fab photos - I think I may be a Manolo convert!
> 
> Here are my latest MBs



ooohhh, the carrie wedding shoe!!!  are these still available in stores, and anyone know the retail price?


----------



## waternfish

carlinha said:


> ooohhh, the carrie wedding shoe!!! are these still available in stores, and anyone know the retail price?


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...cat000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat000209
BTW, I love this pair too


----------



## carlinha

thanks!!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

I love them!  Mine just arrived in the mail also this week to my surprise.  I was expecting October also.  I ordered purple too so I wonder if that will get in early.  This early arrival is kind of a good thing as I am getting married Friday and was planning to wear the pink Catalinas with black feathers as my shoe.  Now this comes and I am torn.  I am thinking of switching to these instead.  Ok please excuse my feet...haven't had my wedding pedi yet!  But wanted to post ASAP to get an opinion btwn the two as I can't be packing both pairs with todays baggage costs!  With the Catalina you just see toes and black feathers peeking out in front and in the back you see the pop of fuschia through my back split...which is kind of interesting but the Sedaraby just seems better looking to me.



meggyg8r said:


> Here are my Raspberry Sedarabys that unfortunately have to go back due to over-purchasing.  In my defense, they were on pre-order until mid-October.  Of course Neimans gets them in last week and they shipped and I just can't buy them right now.  Boooooo.  But here are pics to ogle over anyway!  And I apologize for the double post here and in the Manolo Sedaraby new colors post, but I figured it fit in both threads (there are a few more different pictures there though).


----------



## jh4200

I'd wear the sedaraby!  The catalinas are gorgeous, but I'd personally want the little bit of sparkle that you can only get with the sedarabys.


----------



## mocha beans

^^^  That's a toughie alright!  I don't know which one I'd pick either, given the choice.  Sedaraby is classic and elegant looking, but Catalina is fun and spunky.  What's your dress look like, and where is the wedding?  What kind of mood are you going for with the wedding?

Oh, and BTW, how does the Sedaraby fit in comparison to the Catalina?  Same size for you, or is there a difference?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*BlkLadyLaw - *I'd wear the Sedaraby as the sparkle of the jewels will be really nice when you're walking.


----------



## Chins4

Looking at your pics I'd say Sedarby - looks made for your foot


----------



## carlinha

blkladylaw - sedaraby for sure!!!  look at those sparkles!


----------



## carlinha

my lovely sedarabys... bought years ago (gosh, what, maybe 5-6 years ago??), soon after the SATC episode showed... got it from the NYC flagship store, and decided to go for this pale gold color (russo alba gold) instead of the silver, cuz it matched my skintone more. and i'm glad i did, cuz i don't think they ever came out with it in this color again... it is more muted and neutral than the new gold... 

much loved, much worn...


----------



## jh4200

What a stunning color, Carlinha!  Those do look different than the new gold - congrats on a great purchase!


----------



## carlinha

jh4200 said:


> What a stunning color, Carlinha!  Those do look different than the new gold - congrats on a great purchase!



thanks!!  she has definitely served me well!  a little banged up and bruised up now, but hey, those are the battle scars of a much loved shoe


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Thanks ladies for all the input.  I am torn.  The Sedaraby does fit perfectly.   And for those that haven't seen the feathers they have a blue/green tinge to them.  I have more toe cleavage in the feathers...and I have long finger like toes!  Sorry to hijack the Manolo thread but I appreciate my fellow Manolo lovers input!

Here is the dress...ivory chiffon formfitting sheath with a black lace middle (cocktail dress that I bought two of and had cut off and sewn on to the other to make a gown).  Fuschia bouquet.  White veil with black lace trim.  Ceremony at Lake Las Vegas and reception on yacht.  More of modern/contemporary feel, not very traditional.

I also have black Sedaraby's by the way...I have always loved the idea of a nontraditional color.


----------



## cjy

I really like the idea of the black sedarbys!!! I think they would look fantastic with the dress. Elegant but not the typical white wedding shoe!!!!
The dress and veil are so pretty! You are going to look beautiful!!!!!
Best wishes!!


----------



## rdgldy

You are going to look positively amazing-please post pictures.  I love the idea of the black sedarbys, especially with the black midsection.  What a creative idea of combining the 2 dresses to make a gown.


----------



## meggyg8r

I actually like the look of the Catalinas with your dress!!! That little tuft of feathers will look really cool with the midsection of your dress.  I don't think you can go wrong between the Catalinas and both colors of the Sedarabys.  I say wear whatever your heart says you should wear!!


----------



## Alice1979

Love all the Manolos, they are absolutely beautiful... Here are two of my favorite pink pairs from seasons and seasons ago, Sedaraby and Butterby.


----------



## JuneHawk

I finally got these today!  I haven't told my hubby about them yet and I hope he doesn't make me return them LOL.

June


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Alice - *Lovely pink shoes!

*JuneHawk - *I've always wanted a Campari Mary Jane pumps. Do they run true to size? TIA!

*BlkLadyLaw - *Seeing your dress now, I think the pink Catalinas would look fantastic with it!


----------



## JuneHawk

They do.  I'm a true US 7.5 and these are a 37.5.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks JuneHawk!


----------



## meggyg8r

Love 'em, June!


----------



## SuLi

Just adding some pictures of my Sedaraby shoes which arrived at my office this morning!  I will be wearing them in a few weeks to get married!  Whoo-hoo!


----------



## meggyg8r

YAYYYYYYYY! They look gorgeous *SuLi*!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Suli - *The Sedaraby is a fabulous pick for your wedding!


----------



## may3545

Suli, I'm so happy for your silver Sedaraby's! Congrats on your wedding!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Wore my blue satin* *Hangisi pumps at an event last night! I got many compliments!*


----------



## carlinha

SuLi said:


> Just adding some pictures of my Sedaraby shoes which arrived at my office this morning!  I will be wearing them in a few weeks to get married!  Whoo-hoo!



suli congrats on the wedding... and the shoes of course!


----------



## carlinha

La Vanguardia said:


> *Wore my blue satin* *Hangisi pumps at an event last night! I got many compliments!*



that is so lovely...


----------



## aquablueness

SuLi said:


> Just adding some pictures of my Sedaraby shoes which arrived at my office this morning! I will be wearing them in a few weeks to get married! Whoo-hoo!


 

suchhh pretttty shoes, congrats on getting married. i hope it's a fun and relaxing time for you rather than the other way around.


----------



## SuLi

Thank you all for the wedding well-wishes!


----------



## La Vanguardia

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!

These just arrived this morning. FedEx from the Manolo boutique in NYC. It tooks only 2 days!

*Campari Mary Janes* in patent blue leather (90mm) and *Fallona* in olive leather and embroidered fabric (105mm).


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I love the color of those Camparis!


----------



## Alice1979

Both are fabulous. Congrats.


----------



## rdgldy

I really love both pair-especially the colors on the fallona~


----------



## Thestilettoe

Beautiful Manolo' s


----------



## Chins4

La Vanguardia said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> These just arrived this morning. FedEx from the Manolo boutique in NYC. It tooks only 2 days!
> 
> *Campari Mary Janes* in patent blue leather (90mm) and *Fallona* in olive leather and embroidered fabric (105mm).


 
Love those Fallonas! Can you post modelling pics - really curious to see how the straps sit on the foot?


----------



## babypie

La Vanguardia said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> These just arrived this morning. FedEx from the Manolo boutique in NYC. It tooks only 2 days!
> 
> *Campari Mary Janes* in patent blue leather (90mm) and *Fallona* in olive leather and embroidered fabric (105mm).


 
Wow gorgeous!


----------



## babypie

La Vanguardia said:


> *Wore my blue satin* *Hangisi pumps at an event last night! I got many compliments!*


 
So pretty!!  Lucky lady!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!*

*Chins 4 -* Here are modelling pics of the Fallona.


----------



## Chins4

Thanks - they look awesome on, especially with that skirt


----------



## guccigal07

if anyone is looking for the blue Sex and the City blue wedding manolos...pm me and i will give you an SA to call. $945 and they are in stock


----------



## cjy

la vanguardia said:


> *thank you everyone!*
> 
> *chins 4 -* here are modelling pics of the fallona.


 love them!!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Oh. My. Gosh.  I saw the most stunning Sedarabys at NM today.  They are this black shimmery satin material and I could not stop drooling over them!!!!!  I don't know how I am going to avoid going back to purchase them.  I am completely in love.  Has anyone else seen them??  They aren't the normal satin that is on NM.com.


----------



## JuneHawk

meggyg8r said:


> Oh. My. Gosh.  I saw the most stunning Sedarabys at NM today.  They are this black shimmery satin material and I could not stop drooling over them!!!!!  I don't know how I am going to avoid going back to purchase them.  I am completely in love.  Has anyone else seen them??  They aren't the normal satin that is on NM.com.



I saw them in shimmering gold!!!!  Love at first sight!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ Oh I saw those too!!! They were beautiful.  For some reason, though, I was just totally drawn to the black.  I dreamt about them last night (seriously)!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

I haven't seen the black but I better not because I'm weak! LOL


----------



## meggyg8r

Seriously.. I've already contemplated calling NM today to see if they have my size...


----------



## JuneHawk

Post pics if you get them so I can live vicariously through you


----------



## sara999

i'm dragging my lazy bum to the MB boutique in a couple weeks to check out the selection! althoguh if i know what's good for me (and my bank balance) i'll leave empty-handed!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Presenting my *Marie Antoinette* shoes that Manolo made for the movie. I'm so lucky to be able to find them as they're so rare and sold out almost everywhere. I took a chance and called the Manolo boutique in Hong Kong and they had one in my size! They were shipped overnight express to me and just got them!

These are probably the most precious and beautiful pair of Manolos I have! I love the detail of the buckle, the pleating and the color is so Marie Antoinette!
















... By the way, they still have the satin green/yellow pair like Guccigal's in 35.5. If anyone is looking for it, let me know and I can give you the number and name of the SA to call!


----------



## JuneHawk

They are absolutely stunning! Is there a website where I can see all the shoes he made for the movie that were/are also available for retail?


----------



## meggyg8r

Oh I just love the buckle detail on that!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*June -* Thanks! I don't think there's one website with all his Marie Antoinette shoes that were available for retail. I don't think he makes them anymore so it's more of finding the last pairs available.  
I just googled here and there. So far, I've seen 4 models.

*meggy - *The buckle is amazing! Looks like antique jewelry.


----------



## meggyg8r

JuneHawk said:


> Post pics if you get them so I can live vicariously through you


 
After seeing those Marie Antoinette shoes, I decided that I am going to go to NM after work today to see if they have the black shimmer Sedarabys (as I have nick-named them).  I decided that if there is a shoe out there that is just calling to you, you should get it!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

It totally does look antique.  Are you ever going to wear them or just have them as a collector's item?


----------



## JuneHawk

La Vanguardia said:


> *June -* Thanks! I don't think there's one website with all his Marie Antoinette shoes that were available for retail. I don't think he makes them anymore so it's more of finding the last pairs available.
> I just googled here and there. So far, I've seen 4 models.



I can't find any.  Do you mind sharing?


----------



## meggyg8r

June, I found this website.  Hope it helps!

http://jeweledelegance.blogspot.com/2007/09/marie-antoinette-pretty-pretty-shoes.html

The pics aren't that big, but it's a little eye candy for now.  I'm intrigued too so I'm gonna keep looking!


----------



## meggyg8r

The shoe on the left is a Marie Antoinette shoe:


----------



## noah8077

Mine came today!!!  Pardon the legs!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*June - *Guccigal has the yellow/green Marie Antoinette shoes. Here are some pics in her post:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/look-what-my-brother-made-me-357032-2.html#post7951127


----------



## JuneHawk

La Vanguardia said:


> *June - *Guccigal has the yellow/green Marie Antoinette shoes. Here are some pics in her post:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/look-what-my-brother-made-me-357032-2.html#post7951127



What's the model name of yours?  I can't quite make it out on the box.  I love them :s and if you don't mind, could you tell me how much they were?  TIA!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*meggy - *I don't know yet if I'll wear them ... I'll see when the occassion arises. 

This is a pic from the movie. I wish Manolo would make the shoes on the left and the middle as limited edition pieces for retail. They're fabulous and would love, love to have them.


----------



## La Vanguardia

JuneHawk said:


> What's the model name of yours? I can't quite make it out on the box. I love them :s and if you don't mind, could you tell me how much they were? TIA!


 
I'm not sure of the model name ... it just says in the box BH90CINEMA SATIN 405.

The shoes were around USD 1700 and that's the retail price at the Manolo Blahnik boutique in Hong Kong. I think it should be the same in the US, if ever they still have any left.


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

those shoes are breathtaking-I would be soooooo afraid to wear them though..........


----------



## meggyg8r

All those Marie Antoinette shoes are incredible.  I don't think I could ever wear them!!  I would put them on stands like guccigal and just stare at them!


----------



## avandome

You are killing me!


----------



## Katykit01

bee* said:


> Not sure how good my posting skills are but I'll try and post mine now



OHH So pretty! I am a huge fan of suede red


----------



## Katykit01

guccigal07 said:


> here are some very special shoes...
> 
> Marie Antoinette shoes...he made for the movie...and one was made in my size. They were allowed to order...only one per style...in whatever size..
> 
> Cabbage shoes...
> 
> and the new black shoes..Melindra..



I love the Cabbage Shoes...I just bought a pair and waiting for it in the mail...I can not wait for its arrival, I will surely take a picture of it and post it when it arrives! I love your collection. You have great style and class


----------



## Katykit01

Edrine said:


> i got these from the nm sale last week.got tons of compliments when i tried them on around the store



GORGEOUS!


----------



## babypie

noah8077 said:


> Mine came today!!! Pardon the legs!


 
  Absolutely stunning!!! I'm so jealous


----------



## La Vanguardia

avandome said:


> You are killing me!



LOL! I thought you'll like it!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Thanks for the advice a few weeks ago ladies.  Well my girlfriends talked me into the Catalinas right before I walked down the aisle...(I ended up packing both since I couldn't decide!).  I think they worked perfectly.  From the front you barely saw any shoe really ...just a touch of the black and then from the back split you got this shock of pink you were not expecting...it was just what I wanted!  They were not that comfy though (standing at the altar I couldn't wait to get them off!) so I switched to the pink Sedaraby for the rest of the night which felt great on as usual.  Here is the wedding pic! (other pics were trying them on at home pre-pedicure!)



BlkLadyLaw said:


> I love them!  Mine just arrived in the mail also this week to my surprise.  I was expecting October also.  I ordered purple too so I wonder if that will get in early.  This early arrival is kind of a good thing as I am getting married Friday and was planning to wear the pink Catalinas with black feathers as my shoe.  Now this comes and I am torn.  I am thinking of switching to these instead.  Ok please excuse my feet...haven't had my wedding pedi yet!  But wanted to post ASAP to get an opinion btwn the two as I can't be packing both pairs with todays baggage costs!  With the Catalina you just see toes and black feathers peeking out in front and in the back you see the pop of fuschia through my back split...which is kind of interesting but the Sedaraby just seems better looking to me.


----------



## Edrine

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Thanks for the advice a few weeks ago ladies. Well my girlfriends talked me into the Catalinas right before I walked down the aisle...(I ended up packing both since I couldn't decide!). I think they worked perfectly. From the front you barely saw any shoe really ...just a touch of the black and then from the back split you got this shock of pink you were not expecting...it was just what I wanted! They were not that comfy though (standing at the altar I couldn't wait to get them off!) so I switched to the pink Sedaraby for the rest of the night which felt great on as usual. Here is the wedding pic! (other pics were trying them on at home pre-pedicure!)


 

Congartulations!!those were gorgeous shoe choices


----------



## cjy

Blkladylaw You look stunning!! Best wishes to you and your new hubby!!


----------



## JuneHawk

I ordered the Hangisi and I cannot wait til they arrive!!!


----------



## babypie

Blkladylaw you look stunning! Love the punch of pink from the flowers and shoes.


----------



## sneezz

carlinha said:


>



beautiful feet carlinha, love your pedi!


----------



## Alice1979

Got these a while back, but just gotten around to take picture of them.


----------



## cjy

Beautiful Alice!!!!


----------



## noah8077

Those are all so pretty^^^^


----------



## sneezz

noah8077 said:


> Mine came today!!!  Pardon the legs!




They're gorgeous!!!!!   Congrats!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*I love these!!! *



Alice1979 said:


> Got these a while back, but just gotten around to take picture of them.


----------



## cllover

Sooo pretty - Alice, your Manolos look like candy!


----------



## meggyg8r

Ahhh I am gone for 4 days and look at all these gorgeous shoes I missed!!  Love all the new shoes ladies!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Does anyone have any black Sedarabys?  I'm trying to find pictures of the ones I saw in NM the other week but the only pictures I can find seem to be normal satin.  The ones I saw had a bit of sparkle/shimmer in the satin--does anyone have these?  Better yet, does anyone have pictures??


----------



## sdesaye

I also love those stiped MB's.


----------



## louislvoesem

Can anybody tell me what is this shoe exactly called? And/or from what season?







Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## world wanderer

these are my only pair.. pic taken in the mirror, the letters are backwards lol.. these beauts are too small for me though, so ive never even worn them out


----------



## guccigal07

2 pairs of shoes I just bought....


----------



## guccigal07

and the lace version


----------



## meggyg8r

Super cute, guccigal!


----------



## JuneHawk

They arrived today!!! Excuse the sock marks but I couldn't wait to try them on!  I'm still not sure I'm gonna keep them, I might return them and get the other heel style instead.


----------



## Chins4

Congrats Junehawk, that colour is just awesome! Are they the store version or the online version?


----------



## JuneHawk

Chins4 said:


> Congrats Junehawk, that colour is just awesome! Are they the store version or the online version?



Apparently NM (brinck and mortar stores) ordered their shoes with the flared heel and the square tap so if you get them in store, that's what you'll get.  It seems NM online ordered the straight heel with metal.

I called the NM boutique and they have both.  Straight heel with metal in 105mm and flared heel with square tap in 90mm.


----------



## Chins4

They look beautiful on you - but I can understand that you'd want to get the other heel and compare, especially if the heel heights are different - please post comparison shots if you do I can't wait for mine to ship, seems to be taking forever so I have to enjoy vicariously LOL


----------



## JuneHawk

The heel height is the same.  Mine are 105mm with flared heel but the boutiquest 105s have only straight heels. Ah....details!


----------



## Chins4

^OMG so many potential errors in choice a girl can make ush:


----------



## meggyg8r

Ahhhh June they are so gorgeous!!! I'm sorry they didn't turn out to be the pair you originally wanted though.  I'm sure whatever you decide to do you will be happy with your decision--how could you not, those things are stunners!! That blue is just so  worthy!


----------



## Edrine

guccigal- you always have such gorgeous manolos

junehawk- the blue just glows on your complexion they are tdf!!


----------



## billbill

my tiny manolo collection 

left to right
- black suede ruffles slingback
- black lizard (my only 70mm)
- black patent specari (another version of mary jane)
- red patent kirby
- latest addition, i don't know the name. it's satin d'orsay with mirrors


----------



## La Vanguardia

*GG - *Your new shoes are fab! I love the color on the teal one and the lace detail on the black one is gorgeous! How high are the heels?

*JuneHawk - *Isn't the Hangisi model just one of the most gorgeous shoes ever!


----------



## msJenna

I'm going to post pics of me wearing them.
Hope that isn't an issue.
I got my first pair of Manolo's when I was 16.
They are EXCELLENT shoes.
I had to wear them while treking through a forest on new years one year. It was horrid.












I'll snap a pic of them off my feet later.


----------



## Katykit01

Two of my favorite pairs of Manolos, the Black Patent Campari Mary Janes and Nude Satin d'Orsay Catalinas *I**Them*


----------



## JuneHawk

Katykit01 said:


> Two of my favorite pairs of Manolos, the Black Patent Campari Mary Janes and Nude Satin d'Orsay Catalinas *I**Them*




Beautiful!


----------



## tangle

My first pair of Manolos!  I didn't think I was an animal print person, but I think I am in love with these


----------



## cjy

tangle I LOVE them!!!!


----------



## fmd914

My purple satin Sedaraby's came a few days ago. They are BEAUTIFUL!!! Even the inside is luxurious. I have the raspberry satin and raspberry silk shantung. Both are gorgeous but the purple is just over the top!


----------



## cjy

OMG they are just GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Wow *fmd*, the color is stunning!!! They look fabulous on you!


----------



## JuneHawk

fmd914 said:


> My purple satin Sedaraby's came a few days ago. They are BEAUTIFUL!!! Even the inside is luxurious. I have the raspberry satin and raspberry silk shantung. Both are gorgeous but the purple is just over the top!



My heart just skipped a beat 

Can you please post pics of the raspberry satin ones or point me in the direction of the already posted pics if you have them?


----------



## rdgldy

tangle, they're gorgeous

fmd-you certainly are on a "purple" roll-beautiful!


----------



## mocha beans

OMG!!!  I must have those purple Sedarby's!  Too bad I'm on a near total ban


----------



## meggyg8r

June, I posted pics of the Raspberry satin ones on this thread a while back and I believe someone else posted pics of the silk shantung as well.  I don't have them on this PC or I would post them again for you.

fmd, that color is just STUNNING!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Here you go, June, saved you some trouble 

These are the Raspberry Satin.



meggyg8r said:


>


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohhh those purples! do want!


----------



## JuneHawk

meggyg8r said:


> Here you go, June, saved you some trouble
> 
> These are the Raspberry Satin.



Oh my....

Did you ever get those shimmering black ones?  It was you, right?


----------



## meggyg8r

Yes, it was me, and no, I never got them.  The day I was planning to go look at them and possibly buy them a friend of mine passed away and I haven't had time to get to the mall since.  I have got to find time to get over there, I love those black ones to pieces and think about them all the time!


----------



## JuneHawk

meggyg8r said:


> Yes, it was me, and no, I never got them.  The day I was planning to go look at them and possibly buy them a friend of mine passed away and I haven't had time to get to the mall since.  I have got to find time to get over there, I love those black ones to pieces and think about them all the time!



Don't forget to post pics


----------



## La Vanguardia

*meggy / fmd914 - *Your colored Sedarabys are FABULOUS!!! I want both colors ... where's my money tree?!


----------



## fmd914

Thanks all.

La Van - your collection is to die for - especially your bags!

rglady - I know - I also bought a pair of purple prada shoes last month - purple isn't even my favorite color!

June - Here are the raspberry silk and rasberry satin.  Meggy is right - they are gorgeous!


----------



## babypie

*fmd* the purple look so perfect with your skin tone and pedi! omg! I'm swooning...


----------



## leecube

Hello fellow Manolo gals, does anyone know the exact date to the upcoming fall Manolo sample sale in NYC?  It is usually towards end of October/early November.  Any intel?  TIA!


----------



## JuneHawk

leecube said:


> Hello fellow Manolo gals, does anyone know the exact date to the upcoming fall Manolo sample sale in NYC?  It is usually towards end of October/early November.  Any intel?  TIA!



I'll be watching for the answer to this!


----------



## Swipetek

meggyg8r said:


> Here you go, June, saved you some trouble
> 
> These are the Raspberry Satin.



WOW, i likeeee!


----------



## ilovemylilo

(went a little over board on the watermarkush


----------



## may3545

Just beautiful!


----------



## manololicious

I would love to own a pair but they are much to expensive for me lol  maybe one day i will but i LOVE SHOES...just bought a nice pair of marc jacobs wedges from neiman online


----------



## manololicious

and you lucky new yorkers and your sample salesOMIGOSH your lucky!!!!! so tell me bout them please


----------



## shaq91

ilovemylilo those r really pretty! u should post some modeling pics!


----------



## meggyg8r

My Manolo Black Catalinas!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Fab shoes meggy! The feather detail in the Catalinas is amazing!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks La Van!!!  I love the feathers, especially the way they shimmer in the light!


----------



## candyny

Meggy, Love the Catalinas.  I love feathers, too.  Lusting for the purple sedarabys.


----------



## mocha beans

Oh those fit your perfect Meggy.  I love them!  They'll be so cute with a pair of jeans and funky colored top.


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks candy and mocha!  I can't wait to wear them out!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

those catalinas look great!


----------



## Roo Cambonne

Katykit01 said:


> Two of my favorite pairs of Manolos, the Black Patent Campari Mary Janes  . . . *I**Them*


 
So do I! We've got SJP & SATC to thank for this! Cookie in the Vogue closet was the start of the love affair - and it did not end until I ordered them transatlantic (London stores do not carry them!) and waited for 4 months!  Thank heavens for Neimans online


----------



## Roo Cambonne

tangle said:


> My first pair of Manolos! I didn't think I was an animal print person, but I think I am in love with these


 
Suits you too!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Finally took a moment to take a photo of the current Manolo collection post some downsizing. As you can see I favor the Sedaraby d'orsay style. I love when they do it in a print versus just one solid color...like the jacquard and the camoflauge shown here. Recently got rid of pink catalinas that I wore for my wedding (I found this very open style in 4.5 inches hard to walk in....the Sedaraby has more material/support on the front of your foot to anchor you in)...they were fabulous though and worked great for the one day event. I also sold my blue Hangisi from the SATC movie that arrived recently. Loved them but post-wedding expenses needed to cut back some...couldn't part with the purple or the raspberry Sedaraby and something needed to go. If a 42 is still around next at bonus time come February I may get these babies again.


----------



## Drdolphin

I love your Sedaraby collection!  I hope to get a pair in raspberry some day soon.  Thanks for sharing your collection.


----------



## Accessorize*me

Totally enviable Sedarby collection!! Love the raspberry and purples!!


----------



## may3545

blkladylaw omg omg omg. I was deciding if two sedarabys were too many and you convinced me they aren't! Beautiful shoes!


----------



## Chins4

Love those Sedarbys - especially the blue  What an absolutely STUNNING colour!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Chins4 said:


> Love those Sedarbys - especially the blue  What an absolutely STUNNING colour!



Thanks! it is a dark purple actually with some blue undertones...the inside of the shoe does look closer to a shade of blue kind of than the exterior satin


----------



## meggyg8r

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Finally took a moment to take a photo of the current Manolo collection post some downsizing. As you can see I favor the Sedaraby d'orsay style. I love when they do it in a print versus just one solid color...like the jacquard and the camoflauge shown here. Recently got rid of pink catalinas that I wore for my wedding (I found this very open style in 4.5 inches hard to walk in....the Sedaraby has more material/support on the front of your foot to anchor you in)...they were fabulous though and worked great for the one day event. I also sold my blue Hangisi from the SATC movie that arrived recently. Loved them but post-wedding expenses needed to cut back some...couldn't part with the purple or the raspberry Sedaraby and something needed to go. If a 42 is still around next at bonus time come February I may get these babies again.


 
Every single pair of those is TDF!!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Hello ladies!  I was a naughty girl today!  I was at the mall looking for a pair of boots for my trip to the UK tomorrow and I just had to go into Saks even though I knew that would only mean trouble.  I walked away with these beauties!  Hey, I also got a $50 gift card with this purchase so it wasn't all a loss   The pictures  do not do the color justice, they are a beautiful turquoise in real life.  Stunning. They also come in hot pink.

The style name is Rosettado, they are 105mm and I had to go a whole size down from my true US size and my normal Manolo size.  I normally wear a 37 in MB d'orsays but not in these!  I really think they are starting to make the shoes bigger.  Anyhow, here they are.


----------



## danysedai

those are beautiful!!!! the colour is lovely


----------



## rdgldy

stunning, june!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gorgeous june!


----------



## Unnethe

I just bought these from luxury-shops. I felt happy with their authenticity because I've read a lot of good things about them on tpf (and the obviously leather sole, etc of the shoes, that I can see. Hopefully no one has cause to burst my bubble!) They're beige lizard skin. 
A bargain at US$355, barely worn. I can't wait for them to arrive so I can take some on-foot pics. 






I am DYING seeing all of your shoes!  I'm just starting what I see being a long-term love affair with Manolos.


----------



## leecube

Anybody?  Please share if you have any info...TIA!



leecube said:


> Hello fellow Manolo gals, does anyone know the exact date to the upcoming fall Manolo sample sale in NYC?  It is usually towards end of October/early November.  Any intel?  TIA!


----------



## sara999

june how gorgeous!!! you make me want to hit the manolo boutique in london


----------



## babypie

June those are so beautiful


----------



## yslalice

love those new shoes, june!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*June - *Fab shoes!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Since there's no MB subforum and I didn't really want to start a new thread for this, did anyone else see what this seller did with her Cabbage shoes???  She had them down to $499 with a 10% discount at one point, so they were around $450 BIN... now they are up to $1500 OBO!!!!!!  Is she nuts??????  If they didn't sell for $450, why would they sell for $1500?  The shoes even have a little bit of damage to the heels.  I think they are unique and would love to own them, but I can't say that I would ever wear them out.  They would be on display instead.  It just boggles my mind though!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370099442447


----------



## JuneHawk

some sellers are nuts


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ well said


----------



## meggyg8r

maybe she's got a head full of cabbage....... oh, oh, I said it.


----------



## lantana19

Alice1979 said:


> Got these a while back, but just gotten around to take picture of them.


 
I  these! They are TDF. Can you wear them to the Austin meet so that I may ogle your feet? haha


----------



## JuneHawk

I got these at the London boutique last week

Boumod in anthracite


----------



## Pishi

Super cute, June!  I like it!  It's a neat addition to your collection.


----------



## sara999

june you know how much i love those shoes, they look even better on!


----------



## Alice1979

lantana19 said:


> I  these! They are TDF. Can you wear them to the Austin meet so that I may ogle your feet? haha


 
Thank you Lantana. That's a great idea, and it'll be the first time I'll be wearing them... finally.


----------



## laurayuki

Never thought my first purchase of Manolo would be at a sample sale but I'm still proud of them!  This is fresh from today... I ran in the rain to the Warwick hotel to get these babies.


----------



## noah8077

Wow, what a haul!


----------



## JuneHawk

laurayuki said:


> Never thought my first purchase of Manolo would be at a sample sale but I'm still proud of them!  This is fresh from today... I ran in the rain to the Warwick hotel to get these babies.



So, the sample sale was today?  If so, how did you find out about it? TIA


----------



## laurayuki

Yeah through tPF!  http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-an...coming-manolo-blahnik-sample-sale-372262.html

I don't know when the next one is but it's done for today. They still had tons of shoes left.. all of my co-workers who went after 4 were turned away... i don't know what they will do with the left over shoes


----------



## meggyg8r

great haul, laurayuki!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ouch... type-o ^ I meant to say.... ' *My 40% off treat at Neiman's'*

I have been watching these for months! Alas, I have treated myself to these new MBs during the 40% off sale at NM

(NM.com)


----------



## rdgldy

Bella, they're gorgeous!  Congrats.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you rdgldy


----------



## JuneHawk

I got these today from the Neiman Marcus 40% Off sale!  Nefasta in (hot) pink.


----------



## rdgldy

great deal, June!


----------



## cjy

Wow you ladies have outdone yourselves!!Great hauls everyone!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*June*-your Manolos are so sexy!!


----------



## ouragan

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....3212&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching

These are my first pair! however now that Ive bought them I am having suspicions as the label inside the shoe isnt white ....

I've put in the authenticate me bit, but have had no replies! does anyone in here know?
Thanks
xxxx


----------



## JuneHawk

ouragan said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330285293212&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching
> 
> These are my first pair! however now that Ive bought them I am having suspicions as the label inside the shoe isnt white ....
> 
> I've put in the authenticate me bit, but have had no replies! does anyone in here know?
> Thanks
> xxxx



Those look look authentic.  Some MB shoes have labels like that but they are very few.


----------



## guccigal07

they are and they are called telahigh...or something simular to that. great shoes


----------



## guccigal07

PS. the heat stamp was done a few seasons ago and alot of shoes...and isn't done much now...just here and there.


----------



## cjy

ouragan said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330285293212&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching
> 
> These are my first pair! however now that Ive bought them I am having suspicions as the label inside the shoe isnt white ....
> 
> I've put in the authenticate me bit, but have had no replies! does anyone in here know?
> Thanks
> xxxx


 They look fab! Congrats!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Got this pair today from Neiman's ... I can't wait until they're here! I initially wanted them from the MB boutique but they only had 115cm heels. Too high for me so I'm glad Neiman's had 105cm, and on sale too!




Photo from neimanmarcus.com


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Bella / June - *Fab new shoes!


----------



## cjy

La Vanguardia said:


> Got this pair today from Neiman's ... I can't wait until they're here! I initially wanted them from the MB boutique but they only had 115cm heels. Too high for me so I'm glad Neiman's had 105cm, and on sale too!
> 
> View attachment 600059
> 
> 
> Photo from neimanmarcus.com


 Oh Boy!!! Congrats!


----------



## Katykit01

JuneHawk said:


> I got these today from the Neiman Marcus 40% Off sale!  Nefasta in (hot) pink.



*June*those are amazing on you and I love the color of your nail polish... brand and color if you dont mind


----------



## My Purse Addiction

These are my first pair of Manolos (well, that I'm keeping- I had the Hangisi but returned them). I cheated on my main man, Christian Louboutin, and it was SO worth it!


----------



## cjy

MPA They are gorgeous and I love them! They look great on you!


----------



## JuneHawk

Katykit01 said:


> *June*those are amazing on you and I love the color of your nail polish... brand and color if you dont mind



It's Chanel Red Dream   Thanks!


----------



## JuneHawk

My Purse Addiction said:


> These are my first pair of Manolos (well, that I'm keeping- I had the Hangisi but returned them). I cheated on my main man, Christian Louboutin, and it was SO worth it!



Beautiful!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

MPA i love those Manolos!


----------



## Milana

My Purse Addiction said:


> These are my first pair of Manolos (well, that I'm keeping- I had the Hangisi but returned them). I cheated on my main man, Christian Louboutin, and it was SO worth it!




these are the nicest manolos ive seen in a while! and they fit perfectly - they look like they were made for your feet! beautiful - congrats!


----------



## aliensurfer

Hi,

This is my first post and I hope you folks don't mind if I show off a pic of my wife's first pair of Manolo boots.


----------



## cjy

The boots are TDF!!!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Thank you, *Milana*!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

aliensurfer said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post and I hope you folks don't mind if I show off a pic of my wife's first pair of Manolo boots.


 

Those are hot!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

JuneHawk said:


> Hello ladies! I was a naughty girl today! I was at the mall looking for a pair of boots for my trip to the UK tomorrow and I just had to go into Saks even though I knew that would only mean trouble. I walked away with these beauties! Hey, I also got a $50 gift card with this purchase so it wasn't all a loss  The pictures do not do the color justice, they are a beautiful turquoise in real life. Stunning. They also come in hot pink.
> 
> The style name is Rosettado, they are 105mm and I had to go a whole size down from my true US size and my normal Manolo size. I normally wear a 37 in MB d'orsays but not in these! I really think they are starting to make the shoes bigger. Anyhow, here they are.


 

They are beautiful


----------



## msJenna

Don't know how clear this pic is.

Flats:






And 
heels that my mommy got me when I was 16 

four years later they are still AMAZING.


----------



## La Vanguardia

My two special orders from the *Manolo Blahnik* boutique have arrived: *Presa *in green patent leather especially made with 90mm heels (instead of the normal 105mm) in size 35 and *Hangisi* in black satin especially made with 90mm round metal heels in size 34.5!


----------



## cjy

La Vanguardia said:


> My two special orders from the *Manolo Blahnik* boutique have arrived: *Presa *in green patent leather especially made with 90mm heels (instead of the normal 105mm) in size 35 and *Hangisi* in black satin especially made with 90mm round metal heels in size 34.5!


 Gorgeous!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you!


----------



## guccigal07

yay! I love them. I hope mine come as fast!


----------



## shaq91

aliensurfer said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post and I hope you folks don't mind if I show off a pic of my wife's first pair of Manolo boots.



those r hot! u wife looks amazing in them!


----------



## La Vanguardia

guccigal07 said:


> yay! I love them. I hope mine come as fast!



what did you get?


----------



## aliensurfer

CJY, Fabulousity and Shaq91 - thanks for the kind words.  I should've tried to lighten up the pic a bit before posting... it's a little dark.


----------



## gemruby41

My recent purchases.


----------



## GTOFan

My very FIRST!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

My very modest Manolo collection :




( Sorry for the JC`s on the pic, I am too lazy to take a new pic with only the Manolos.  )


----------



## cjy

GEM!!!! You got some of my favs!!!!!! I love them all!!!! Congrats! You always pick the best shoes.


----------



## Alice1979

^^Blueberry, Gorgeous collection (in both MB and JC). Love every pair.


----------



## gemruby41

cjy said:


> GEM!!!! You got some of my favs!!!!!! I love them all!!!! Congrats! You always pick the best shoes.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Alice1979 said:


> ^^Blueberry, Gorgeous collection (in both MB and JC). Love every pair.


 


Thanx.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I just got these from the recent NM sale. They were $302 before tax. Patent leather Camparis!


----------



## cjy

lorihmatthews said:


> I just got these from the recent NM sale. They were $302 before tax. Patent leather Camparis!


 I was looking very hard at these as well!


----------



## guccigal07

me wearing some chinchilla and eel skin Manolo boots I bought awhile ago


----------



## choco

guccigal07, love your boots. You look amazing as always.


----------



## JRed

guccigal07, your boots look fantastic with that dress!


----------



## regeens

Hi guys. I'm hoping it's ok to ask here if this pair is authentic.  There doesn't seem to a separate Manolo thread for authenticity issues. TIA!

http://picasaweb.google.com/meimei0521/Ebay#5277212492180223794


----------



## Alice1979

^Are there any more detailed pics?


----------



## Milana

regeens said:


> Hi guys. I'm hoping it's ok to ask here if this pair is authentic.  There doesn't seem to a separate Manolo thread for authenticity issues. TIA!
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/meimei0521/Ebay#5277212492180223794





they look good to me.. here they are at nm

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...RFeedeL3W0LN_nyI&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=X08A8


----------



## shoefan

Re: regeens's request, I have the lillie in black.  The heel is a little different than that in your pic.

The lillie did come in tan, though, and the upper is a good match.


----------



## Milana

you can go through the pics in the album - there are a few more.


----------



## cjy

I have the Lillie in black as well. I love it. I will say that with the patent I wish I had gone up a half size,


----------



## regeens

Thanks milana, alice1979 and shoefan!  Much appreciated. I'm a manolo newbie. After having gone through the photos here, I realised that I should've started on Manolos sooner!


----------



## Alice1979

^It's never too late to start on MB. There are beautiful shoes from Manolo every season. Welcome and have fun. Looking forward to see more pics of your Manolos


----------



## roussel

Gotta have these when I saw pics posted by another TPFer... 

Cata Snakeskin Pumps


----------



## Alice1979

^Roussel I love them, they're gorgeous on you.

My 13th pair of Manolo Blahnik, Houristra.


----------



## roussel

Alice those shoes need to be framed! They're too pretty to be worn


----------



## ChilliSorbet

I just bought those... Will post modeling pics, when they arrive. I'm in love... The style is Butterflop 125mm/5"  Oh... and they are my first Manolo's. And actually my first high end designer shoes


----------



## willwork4shoes

Alice1979 said:


> ^Roussel I love them, they're gorgeous on you.
> 
> My 13th pair of Manolo Blahnik, Houristra.


 
These are truly gorgeous!!!! Here are my Manolo's:


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Alice - *The jewels on those sandals are fab!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Wearing my Presa! Love these shoes!


----------



## Pishi

La Van, looks really pretty with your outif!  Can I ask where you were in the top right picture?  Looks so fab!  I'd love to blow this taco stand and visit Paris, myself.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks Pishi! That pic was in Basel, Switzerland.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Wearing my Fontacu lace booties!


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

roussel said:


> Alice those shoes need to be framed! They're too pretty to be worn



ITA!! Those shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## mocha beans

Two new pairs. Well, the first ones are new, the second ones I've had for a few months but haven't had a chance to do pics.

MB Score (I believe that's the name) Clearance at Nordstrom, but I'm still not sure if I get to keep them.











MB Catalina


----------



## highend

mocha beans said:


> Two new pairs. Well, the first ones are new, the second ones I've had for a few months but haven't had a chance to do pics.
> 
> MB Score (I believe that's the name) Clearance at Nordstrom, but I'm still not sure if I get to keep them.


 Ummm...you better keep those!  I have a similar pair by Louboutin, and I wear them with everything....jeans, skirt, dress and every color.


----------



## ChilliSorbet

As promised, my Manolo's - they arrived about 2 hours ago and I just can't stop adoring them! They are really soft velvet and gorgeous royal blue/purplish color (it's a mixture of both, so I can't even describe this beauty!)


----------



## cjy

Tdf!!!!


----------



## dallas

^^ Truly gawjus.


----------



## BellaShoes

Alas.....after a year long wait....they popped up this morning on NM.com for 70% off...one pair only and in my size!!

My new Manolo Mimkemala.......now...I must wait for summer to show them off

Sorry..but I cannot seem to upload pics at this time... here is a link

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

Modeling pics to follow once these babies arrive


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous additions _*mocha beans*_! Love the Feathered D'Orsay...

Pretty, pretty *Chilli*..... what a wonderful color!


----------



## poshchick

Hey ladies, 

Sorry if this is in the wrong section - but what are the sizing like for Manolos? I only really wear CL's and am a 38/38.5 in them. The shoe I am looking at is the hangisi - Carrie shoe from SATC. Small made?


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ For me the Hangisi run big.


----------



## poshchick

Thankyou! So regularly I am a 37 but in CL's I can be a 38 or even 38.5. So you would say true to size?


----------



## Drdolphin

I have the hangisi.  I usually wear 39.5 or 40 in CL, but I have a 39 in the hangisi.  In all other shoes I wear a 9, so I'd say they are pretty true to size.


----------



## mocha beans

Well, sounds like I get to keep my leopard shoes!  Yay, now I just need the darn snow to go away.  Stupid winter time...

I've found Manolo's run pretty true to size for me, even a little big, and Loub's run a little small so I have to size up.  I'm an 8 and wear a 38 in Tuccio comfortably, and have to do a 38.5 in the Louboutin Yoyo's I tried.


----------



## guccigal07

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ For me the Hangisi run big.



me too. I wore mine last night and thought of you La Van!

I am normally a 39 in pumps and i did a 38.5 in these!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*GG - *My Manolo buddy is back. I haven't seen you around lately! Hope you had a fab Christmas and all the best for the new year!


----------



## BellaShoes

My new Manolo Mimkemala's arrived today......

A great friend of mine remember me mentioning this babies early last year and ALAS, they went on super sale at NM's and she remembered my plight


(personal pics)


----------



## taydev

OMG! i was eyeing those for some time but they eventually ran out in my size. they look fabulous on!


----------



## IStuckACello

My first pair!


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Bella shoes - *I've actually been eyeing those sandals too. They're fab!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *LaVanguardia *and *taydev*! I have been yearning for these strappy lovely's from the moment they hit the stores in early 08!! They never went on sale during the S/S sales then all of a sudden.... NM.com had them on deep discount! Just in nick of time too! I have started my self imposed shoe ban.... and recent accpetance into the CCLO (CL thread)!


----------



## omnivore

IStuckACello said:


> My first pair!


 Wow! I have been eyeing on this pair forever. I could not find them in my size anywhere. I am so jealous! They look great on you!!!


----------



## IStuckACello

^Footcandy has them for $400+ and thank you


----------



## IStuckACello

$432.50, in a few sizes, hopefully one in yours!


----------



## CouturexKatie

I love all of your shoes! This was such a good idea! I will deff get pics of mine up soon ( :


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## muvygirl

My. very. first. pair!!!!!!


----------



## ChanelMommy

^ So pretty! Congrats


----------



## danysedai

lovely shoes,ladies! I don't have a new pair, just these vintage manolos, their shape is a bit weird, kind of oriental,the point curves a bit...












it's an older pair,label on sole says Manolo Blahnik London-New York, but they are in good condition, it goes to show the workmanship and quality of blahnik shoes...


----------



## dallas

.:Sprigged:. said:


> My patent pair, in my favorite colour...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, do you think they are work appropriate if worn with nude hose? Or are they...too much?



They are gorgeous and I don't think they are too much ... but then again, I wear my MB sequin caldos to the supermarket.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I just received 2 new pairs in the mail from the Ultimo.com sale. Both were on sale for $299 apiece. Enjoy!

The first pair is the Tuccio pony hair, retailed for $575:






The second pair, the Mldari mary jane tweed with black patent strap (and I just love the hot pink interior), retailed for $645:


----------



## glistenpearls

The only Manolo I have, I wore them for my wedding


----------



## taydev

glisten pearls, gorgeous d'orsays! I have those same gel pads in my sedaraby manolos!


----------



## BambiKino

My Leopard Flats that I got on sale at the Barney's in Seattle this past summer:


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## Samia

Here are mine, from ultimo too! $149 shipped


----------



## sdesaye

Here's mine!


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## lorihmatthews

.:Sprigged:. said:


> *Samia*,  I admired those too, but they didn't have my size. They look amazing!



Same here!


----------



## Samia

Thanks Sprigged & lorihmatthews. I am loving them!


----------



## HalieB

I just got these babies in Friday....love them.


----------



## AJC

Just took some pics in my snowy backyard. It's a group  shot with my Sergio Rossi's and Alexander McQueen's - hope you don't mind


----------



## AJC

HalieB said:


> I just got these babies in Friday....love them.


These are HOT HOT HOT!!!


----------



## AJC

muvygirl said:


> My. very. first. pair!!!!!!


These are real beauties! Be careful: Manolos are highly addictive (I should now!)


----------



## HalieB

AJC...if you could please box up those jeweled Manolos and mail them to me asap.  I love them.  Have not seen them around here.


----------



## AJC

HalieB said:


> AJC...if you could please box up those jeweled Manolos and mail them to me asap.  I love them.  Have not seen them around here.



hahaha - should have the box somwhere around


----------



## HalieB

Found this picture online...so pretty.  I used to own these but I sold them


----------



## HalieB

Manolo Lovers.....anyone seen this shoe on and have a pic!



http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d68/hbrake1/6317_1_sbl.jpg


----------



## booga_hui

a gift for myself on my wedding day...


----------



## Tamarind

Beautiful shoes!  I especially love the last picture.


----------



## JRed

love the colour of your sedarabys, booga!


----------



## ChanelMommy

^ I love the color of your shoes, so pretty with your dress !!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wow,booga...love it!  I love a pop in a shoe with a wedding gown.


----------



## HalieB

Very pretty!  Love the Purple.


----------



## cjy

booga_hui said:


> a gift for myself on my wedding day...


 These are great pics!!


----------



## BellaShoes

BOOGA! Congratualtions.... they (as well as the bride!!) are beautiful!


----------



## may3545

booga, I love your shoes and amazing photos! Congrats on your wedding!


----------



## Samia

booga, great shoes and gorgeous pictures!


----------



## plumaplomb

HalieB said:


> Manolo Lovers.....anyone seen this shoe on and have a pic!



i _love_ these. are they more nude or more pink?


----------



## HalieB

I think they are a pink nude.   I was thinking about buying them.

Just got these in.


----------



## plumaplomb

i love all these cutout shoes. i'm really hooked on the pink nude pair. do you have a link?


----------



## HalieB

ahhh...I can not find them now.  They must have sold!


----------



## soCurious

Alice1979 said:


> ^Roussel I love them, they're gorgeous on you.
> 
> My 13th pair of Manolo Blahnik, Houristra.



ohh my.... they're gorgeous!!


----------



## HalieB

New Lizard Manolo Blahniks.


----------



## marbella8

HalieB said:


> Manolo Lovers.....anyone seen this shoe on and have a pic!



I tried these on a while back at Neimans when they were on sale, and I wear a 35 (and tried them on in a size 35).  I have a few pairs of Manolos, all pretty comfortable.  However, this style was by far the most uncomfortable pair of Manolos I have ever tried on.  So, if you are a small size, definitely would not recommend these, the arch/instep is way too high for a small foot.


----------



## plumaplomb

thanks for the review. i have a smallish foot - 6.5/7. do you know what this style is called or do you have a link?


----------



## HalieB

Okay I found the seller with the pink/nude shoe it is naturalgasgirl
http://cgi.ebay.com/NGG-MANOLO-BLAH...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## HalieB

Okay I think I will not be getting the pink nude shoes...5 inch heel.  No wonder marbella8 hated them.  I would too.  5 with no platform is too high.


----------



## plumaplomb

will definitely keep my eye out for something similar... like these...
http://www.piperlime.com/browse/product.do?cid=26651&pid=647791&scid=647791002


----------



## laurayuki

So cute!!! lovely shoes!


----------



## LT bag lady

I posted these in the pairs but thought I should post pic here since I haven't seen these styles here.


----------



## BellaShoes

plumaplomb said:


> will definitely keep my eye out for something similar... like these...
> http://www.piperlime.com/browse/product.do?cid=26651&pid=647791&scid=647791002


 
The MB Ringo in Nude would have been perfect for you!


----------



## HalieB

I used to have those.....I sold them cause the straps where to loose.
I have the Ringo in Brown with a platform....love them....really easy to wear.


----------



## plumaplomb

BellaShoes said:


> The MB Ringo in Nude would have been perfect for you!


what is that? do you have a pic?


----------



## chanel_lovver

My very first pair of Manolo's!!!  An awesome new-to-me ebay find!  Enjoy


----------



## MsFrida

oooh, that is PINK! love it!


----------



## Blueberry12

Lovely shoes!


----------



## HalieB

Here is the pink\nude Ringo for you.






I have them in Brown....really easy to wear.


----------



## Samia

chanel_lovver said:


> My very first pair of Manolo's!!! An awesome new-to-me ebay find! Enjoy


 
Beautiful!


----------



## plumaplomb

wow those are beautiful (the pink ones)!! congrats!!  .... i just did a search for ringos on google and TPF came up... apparently there was a "ringo" craze ?? lol. i guess i am a little late for that.. going to look for some in my size now. thanks for the heads up on the theory shoes . they are so gorgeous but don't sound comfortable.


----------



## MBKitty

Hi all-

I don't have pics of all my shoes...but here are a few I found.

Coral Suede Cai was my first pair of Manolo's a few years back and I still have a special love for them.

Pink Nefasta was a Christmas present from FI last year and I used them for my engagement pictures...this pic has my engagement ring hooked on the stiletto.

Prisca in pewter I bought recently from Ultimo for under $250 and I love them...even if I am not all together certain of their authenticity...I posted them on the authenticate thread, but received no response...I get sooo many compliments on them that I really don't care at this point.

The blue Hangisi are my wedding shoes and they just arrived this week!  I was allowed one measly pic before FI swooped in and put them in a "Special" place. 

I have a couple of others but I don't have pics...I will take some and post soon...


----------



## sunkist_baby

*muvygirl* your shoes are tdf!


----------



## marbella8

If you want something similar to the Pink/Nude color, Chloe I believe has a pair that looks like a chunky non-patent version of them out right now, with a thick heel.  Good luck!



plumaplomb said:


> will definitely keep my eye out for something similar... like these...
> http://www.piperlime.com/browse/product.do?cid=26651&pid=647791&scid=647791002


----------



## marbella8

Hi HalieB, I know you were looking at the other Nude/Pink Manolos, but the Ringos you have are way more comfortable and cute (good choice not to buy them).  I have the pink/nude Ringos and loved them so much, I got the black ones too.  They are the only pair of shoes (except for comfy, inexpensive wedges & flats) that I have ever bought more than one in different colors.

Will you post the photo of the brown ones with the platform when you get a chance?  Thanks!



HalieB said:


> Here is the pink\nude Ringo for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have them in Brown....really easy to wear.


----------



## HalieB

Sure Sure.....here are the Brown.  They have the platform like Manolo does it which is not very big.  You can see my shoe collection in my albums.


----------



## marbella8

Thanks for posting them, they are so gorgeous.  I don't think I have seen a pair of patent brown shoes in a long, long time.  Love them!

btw- how do you like the scalloped edge blahniks you posted.  I believe they are called the suleyny?  I think the ones in the purple had a 3.5 inch or so heel?
I got the nude ones (nm online) with the pink stitching, and they were over 4 inches, and couldn't walk more than a few feet in them, so returned them.  They are so artsy though, I love them! Enjoy!


----------



## LT bag lady

These are stunning!!! I'm a sucker for brown...


HalieB said:


> Sure Sure.....here are the Brown. They have the platform like Manolo does it which is not very big. You can see my shoe collection in my albums.


----------



## HalieB

I think that is why I kept the Brown and sold off the Nude color.  I have 2 pair that color.
Well...funny thing....I posted the pictures...Then was looking them over and found the stitching coming undone....They got sent back to Manolo to get fixed....I don't have them back yet.  So I have not been able to make the rounds in them yet.  I think they are 3.5-4 inches...not sure now....I wear that all the time so they felt normal to me in the few moments I had.

I just love the color on the red...the pink was pretty too.  They are sooooo different.


----------



## marbella8

hope you get them back soon to enjoy (good thing it is winter, so you don't have as much use as you would spring/summer).


----------



## HalieB

marbella8 said:


> hope you get them back soon to enjoy (good thing it is winter, so you don't have as much use as you would spring/summer).


 
I live in TX.....it was 80 today.....I am dieing for them to get back....it is Spring for us now.   My Flowers are all coming up and starting to blooming.


----------



## M_Butterfly

I am afraid to say that this is my only pair so far but I love them!!


----------



## Tamarind

^^They are beautiful.  What is the style name?  Are they 70mm or higher?  (hard to tell from pic)


----------



## M_Butterfly

I will look at the box and tell you the name.  They are a few years old though.  I would say that they are about 3.5 inches.  they are extremelly confortable.


----------



## HalieB

Tamarind said:


> ^^They are beautiful. What is the style name? Are they 70mm or higher? (hard to tell from pic)


 
I think they are Caldo...the heel hight should be 3.5 inches.


----------



## M_Butterfly

Yes they are caldo and that is the height.  Thanks HalieB.


----------



## Tamarind

Thank you HalieB and M_Butterfly.  
They are gorgeous.


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

Hi ladies! MB newbie here. I saw a pair at a consignment shop and have had my eye on them for a couple months. Yesterday I saw they had been marked down to $30 so I couldn't resist. Yes, they are my first pair and so far I love them.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ wow, what a steal!!! $30 for Manolos, doesn't get any cheaper than that!


----------



## Alice1979

^ITA. What a steal. Congrats on your first pair of MB.


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

Thanks Meggy and Alice! They are so comfortable too, I wasn't expecting that. I'm going to be working on the wrinkles to see if I can get them out and take them to a cobbler to smooth down the toe tips. I hope to make them good as new.


----------



## vernilover

Hi All!

This is my first post in this thread!  I recently received my custom order Manolo!  This is the most I ever spent on a pair of shoes!  White croc!!


----------



## HalieB

wow...I know those set you back.....White...brave too.
Nice


----------



## meggyg8r

very nice vernilover! did you get them for a special occasion like a wedding?  that white croc is TDF!!!


----------



## Flipper

VL, those shoes are gorgeous! You always have such exquisite taste


----------



## bnjj

I purchased my Holy Grail Manolos today.  I  them but they are a bit tight on they top of my foot and the slip off my heels when I climb stairs.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^Lovely


----------



## HalieB

bnjj said:


> I purchased my Holy Grail Manolos today. I  them but they are a bit tight on they top of my foot and the slip off my heels when I climb stairs.
> 
> members.shaw.ca/takers/Manolos%20004.jpg


 
I think you need the 1/2 size up on these.....your toes should not be that far forward.  You can put a heel pad in to keep them from slipping off the heel.  
I love these shoes......had them for years.


----------



## bnjj

The 1/2 size up were WAY too big, even this size slips off my heels so the next size up will definitely not work.


----------



## meggyg8r

very odd... I was going to suggest the next size up with some heel pads but I'm not sure that will work if they are already falling off your feet.  With the size you have now, maybe you could put a foot pad under the balls of your feet to keep your feet from moving too far forward and this would help with them slipping off your feet as well.


----------



## guccigal07

been bad....


----------



## guccigal07




----------



## guccigal07




----------



## M_Butterfly

WOW.. Guccigal these are beautiful!!


----------



## shoefan

bnjj said:


> The 1/2 size up were WAY too big, even this size slips off my heels so the next size up will definitely not work.


 
Yes, bnjj, you are right; if you go up half a size, it will be WAY too big.

These shoes fit everyone differently.  I have a friend who simply can not wear the Sedaraby.

advice on the stolen Carrie SATC Manolo's


----------



## meggyg8r

*guccigal* if by bad you mean totally stinkin' awesome!   I think my favorites are the lavendar ones with the buckles--so unique!


----------



## bnjj

I think I'm one of those people with feet that these shoes just don't fit right.  I just might have to take them back.


----------



## shoefan

I am sorry, bnjj, but as my friend put it, to spend over 700 for shoes that don't fit would be equally upsetting.


----------



## Alice1979

bnjj said:


> I think I'm one of those people with feet that these shoes just don't fit right. I just might have to take them back.


 
Oh... No... From your pics, they look beautiful on you. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## sdesaye

Guccigal - I love those. In fact I have two of them coming my way. Aqua and Fuchsia. Did you get them from BG?


----------



## bnjj

I think my toes in them are fine in relation to the end of the shoe.  What is making me think they might have to go back is that the leather across the top of my foot fits *just* right, right now.  In the sweltering heat of summer when feet are prone to swelling, I don't think they'll fit well at all.

The SA assures me they will stretch a bit but I don't know.


----------



## thebumblebee

bnjj said:


> I think my toes in them are fine in relation to the end of the shoe.  What is making me think they might have to go back is that the leather across the top of my foot fits *just* right, right now.  In the sweltering heat of summer when feet are prone to swelling, I don't think they'll fit well at all.
> 
> The SA assures me they will stretch a bit but I don't know.



I have these shoes too.  Initially they fit like yours do in the photo - really fitted across the top of my foot but the ring kept hitting my toe in the front and that bothered me.  I got a 1/2 size bigger and it does look a little long when I'm sitting but when I'm actually walking, the length is still okay and so much more comfortable.  I feel like that's something to consider.  Also, try on the shoe at the end of the day when your feet are most swollen.

I prevent heel slippage with Apara heel grips.

Anyway, they still look great on you!


----------



## Alice1979

bnjj said:


> I think my toes in them are fine in relation to the end of the shoe. What is making me think they might have to go back is that the leather across the top of my foot fits *just* right, right now. In the sweltering heat of summer when feet are prone to swelling, I don't think they'll fit well at all.
> 
> The SA assures me they will stretch a bit but I don't know.


 
They do stretch, since yours are leather. Also you could have your SA or cobbler stretch for you using a stretcher.


----------



## marbella8

HalieB said:


> I think you need the 1/2 size up on these.....your toes should not be that far forward.  You can put a heel pad in to keep them from slipping off the heel.
> I love these shoes......had them for years.



Hi Halie and all other ladies who always have good advice on Manolos.  So, I always wear a 35 in his shoes, and I bough a pair of sandals I never found in my size in a 35.5 and they are open back and open toe.  I will take pictures and post, but wanted to get all your advice.  Normally, I put those cushiony beige inserts in the front part of my shoes, but I can't with these, because they are totally open and even more narrow than his normal shoes, so here are my 3 questions:

(1) how do I make them more comfortable in the front, and make sure my feet don't slip forward, because if they do, the shoes look so big on me, so something for the front part-have you tried those foot flower things?; and 

(2) is there any heel insole that would work on such a narrow shoe?

(3) what do you ladies think about getting those rubber soles for the bottom/outside part of the shoes to make it more comfortable, or other ideas to make shoes more comfortable.

Thanks so much in advance!
Help please


----------



## HalieB

As soon as I see the pictures....I will be able to let you know asap....or as soon as home from work


----------



## Stinas

My second wedding shoes....these are for when my feet start to hurt.
My first pair are CL Bow-T


----------



## M_Butterfly

Stinas these are to die for!!  Are they for a special occasion?  Not that you may need one.


----------



## plumaplomb

god you're such a diva, i love it!!


----------



## sdesaye

Stinas - Definately a great choice.  I can't wait to see what color you eventually dye them.


----------



## M_Butterfly

^^ Sorry I missed that they are for your wedding!!


----------



## cjy

Stinas said:


> My second wedding shoes....these are for when my feet start to hurt.
> My first pair are CL Bow-T


 I can not wait to see pics of your wedding! You are going to be stunning!!!!!!


----------



## hlfinn

Fyi- tanger outlet just opened a new outlets in LIM there is a brand new NM last call. they have the same white croc pumps someone just posted in a 40 for 1875 or so if anyone is looking. They're stunning!!!


----------



## Tamarind

marbella8 said:


> (1) how do I make them more comfortable in the front, and make sure my feet don't slip forward, because if they do, the shoes look so big on me, so something for the front part-have you tried those foot flower things?;
> 
> --     I tried the foot petal thing (looks like a flower bubble) in my Sedaraby because it is thinner than the thick beige cushion my NM SA gave me.  It seems to work fine because in these, I just want to prevent slippage, not so much adding cushion.
> I also use the insolia insert (from insolia.com) on the rest of the footbed.  I don't walk so much in these, so I don't know if it made such a big difference, but I am hopeful!
> 
> (2) is there any heel insole that would work on such a narrow shoe?
> 
> -- I have a narrow heel too, and I avoid slingbacks for this reason.  I think you can cut heel pads to fit, but I haven't seen your shoe's picture so not sure.
> 
> (3) what do you ladies think about getting those rubber soles for the bottom/outside part of the shoes to make it more comfortable, or other ideas to make shoes more comfortable.
> 
> See above re: insolia


----------



## BagsR4Me

bnjj said:


> I purchased my Holy Grail Manolos today.  I  them but they are a bit tight on they top of my foot and the slip off my heels when I climb stairs.
> 
> members.shaw.ca/takers/Manolos%20004.jpg



bnjj--These are just GORGEOUS! Are they the Sedaraby?


----------



## BagsR4Me

Stinas--Those look amazing on you!


----------



## bnjj

BagsR4Me said:


> bnjj--These are just GORGEOUS! Are they the Sedaraby?


 
Yes they are.  I really love them.


----------



## willwork4shoes

Where is spring, these are my newest (albeit from ebay so not new) MB's.  I want to wear them now but we're covered with snow with more to come!!!!!!!


----------



## sdesaye

Manolo Blahnik BB - FUCHSIA SUEDE & TEAL SUEDE (returning teal)


----------



## willwork4shoes

^^^^Love both colors, those are great Sdesaye.


----------



## cjy

sdesaye said:


> Manolo Blahnik BB - FUCHSIA SUEDE & TEAL SUEDE (returning teal)


 Love the fucshia! Would love the teal more if it were deaper in color. The style is perfect on you!


----------



## csre

Did you guys see that recent catwalk where the models made a boicot to Blahnik and ended up walking barefoot? 

Why did they do that?


----------



## BellaShoes

Stinas...they are fabulous, I had not seen them in ivory satin before now! I adore my Silver Sedaraby's...wish I had them for my wedding day....they came shortly afterush:


----------



## marbella8

Hi Tamarind!  Thanks so very much for the suggestions.  I will wear them and take some photos tomorrow, so I can show everyone what I mean by the narrowness and the extra bit of length.  Have a fabolous day!



Tamarind said:


> marbella8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) how do I make them more comfortable in the front, and make sure my feet don't slip forward, because if they do, the shoes look so big on me, so something for the front part-have you tried those foot flower things?;
> 
> --     I tried the foot petal thing (looks like a flower bubble) in my Sedaraby because it is thinner than the thick beige cushion my NM SA gave me.  It seems to work fine because in these, I just want to prevent slippage, not so much adding cushion.
> I also use the insolia insert (from insolia.com) on the rest of the footbed.  I don't walk so much in these, so I don't know if it made such a big difference, but I am hopeful!
> 
> (2) is there any heel insole that would work on such a narrow shoe?
> 
> -- I have a narrow heel too, and I avoid slingbacks for this reason.  I think you can cut heel pads to fit, but I haven't seen your shoe's picture so not sure.
> 
> (3) what do you ladies think about getting those rubber soles for the bottom/outside part of the shoes to make it more comfortable, or other ideas to make shoes more comfortable.
> 
> See above re: insolia
Click to expand...


----------



## cjy

csre said:


> Did you guys see that recent catwalk where the models made a boicot to Blahnik and ended up walking barefoot?
> 
> Why did they do that?


 No why????? What happened?


----------



## csre

cjy said:


> No why????? What happened?


 
It was in Spain so, I only see Spanish webs with the story, apparently they all started stumbling or something and decided to take them off, although some reports are saying it was all on purpose and prepared by the models to damage the image of Manolo, crazy uh? (not to mention pretty unprofessional), especially considering he is Spanish. Here is a vid http://www.lavozdigital.es/jerez/multimedia/videos/645268.html (after the ads)


----------



## Samia

sdesaye said:


> Manolo Blahnik BB - FUCHSIA SUEDE & TEAL SUEDE (returning teal)


 
Love them both!


----------



## ChanelMommy

^ The FUCHSIA manolo's are really pretty. Congrats!


----------



## HalieB

Hello Manoloist.....A picture of my current Manolo Family!


----------



## cjy

HalieB said:


> Hello Manoloist.....A picture of my current Manolo Family!


 Your family is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Chins4

Stinas said:


> My second wedding shoes....these are for when my feet start to hurt.
> My first pair are CL Bow-T


 
They look perfect on you Stinas - but then what shoe doesn't?


----------



## Chins4

sdesaye said:


> Manolo Blahnik BB - FUCHSIA SUEDE & TEAL SUEDE (returning teal)


 
 the fuschia - what a fantastic colour!


----------



## ronsdiva

HalieB- love your Manolo family.

Stinas, those are so gorgeous!


----------



## marbella8

Hi Ladies,

I damaged the heel of my black patent Ringos, and wanted to see if anyone can tell me how to fix them.  I know Halie offered to look at them, but when I tried to attach the photo to a private message, I couldn't find an attachment function, so if any of you know how to attach to a private message, please let me know.  Here is the heel damage.  I also noticed the buckle's leather is coming off too.  This pair of Manolos seems to be even more dainty than usual 
Should I just send them back to Manolo and ask that they kindly fix the shoe?


----------



## HalieB

Okay....I did this to my CL Yoyos.  I took a pair or tweezers and super glue to them.  I straighten the leather out with the tweezers.  I then put a little glue under it.  I rubbed it down with the tweezers and then held it with my finger.  I let it dry then took Nail Polish Remover to get off any glue overage.  Now they don&#8217;t look as bad.  
You can ask Manolo to fix them.  They will probably fix the Leather buckle free but charge for the other.


I upload the photos to photobucket.com and then attach it to the message with the 'Insert Image' button.


----------



## guccigal07

marbella where did you buy them?


----------



## marbella8

HalieB said:


> Okay....I did this to my CL Yoyos.  I took a pair or tweezers and super glue to them.  I straighten the leather out with the tweezers.  I then put a little glue under it.  I rubbed it down with the tweezers and then held it with my finger.  I let it dry then took Nail Polish Remover to get off any glue overage.  Now they dont look as bad.
> You can ask Manolo to fix them.  They will probably fix the Leather buckle free but charge for the other.
> 
> 
> I upload the photos to photobucket.com and then attach it to the message with the 'Insert Image' button.



Halie- You are the best!!! Thanks so much.  I am going to try the tweezers and glue route and send them to Manolo for the buckle.  Have a great evening.


----------



## marbella8

guccigal07 said:


> marbella where did you buy them?



I got them from Neiman Marcus Beverly Hills over a year ago.


----------



## Tamarind

csre said:


> It was in Spain so, I only see Spanish webs with the story, apparently they all started stumbling or something and decided to take them off, although some reports are saying it was all on purpose and prepared by the models to damage the image of Manolo, crazy uh? (not to mention pretty unprofessional), especially considering he is Spanish. Here is a vid http://www.lavozdigital.es/jerez/multimedia/videos/645268.html (after the ads)


 
That is interesting.  were all the shoes Manolos?  I read that many models stumbled while wearing shoes by other designers, but didn't see anything about taking off shoes intentionally.
Is it possible that they just got fed up with having to wear impossible-to-walk-in shoes on a long slippery catwalk?  If so, it's a bit strange to only boycott Manolos, since many other designers make even more impractical/uncomfortable shoes, imho.


----------



## guccigal07

marbella...I recommend calling the boutique in NYC...and asking them the name of the store....they sent their shoes to......

then call up that store and tell them. They fix all the top shoes in NYc...they are VERY Good......they might even replace the heel...

but call the boutique in NYC tomorrow and ask the name of that repair place...I cant remember it.


----------



## pug*shoes

guccigal07 said:


> marbella...I recommend calling the boutique in NYC...and asking them the name of the store....they sent their shoes to......
> 
> then call up that store and tell them. They fix all the top shoes in NYc...they are VERY Good......they might even replace the heel...
> 
> but call the boutique in NYC tomorrow and ask the name of that repair place...I cant remember it.


 marbella - I have to agree with GG. I actually snapped the heel of a pair of my crepe slingback Manolos and they let me ship them back and replaced the heel for me no charge (However I do shop at the NY store). I do have to admit I was *slightly* flustered since they hinted that the shoes are delicate and they can't handle too much weight. I nearly dropped the phone thinking they were hinting I was too big for their shoes...


----------



## guccigal07

marbella...most likely you will have to send them directly to the repair place...and pay to have them fixed, etc......


----------



## glamour724

marbella8 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I damaged the heel of my black patent Ringos, and wanted to see if anyone can tell me how to fix them.  I know Halie offered to look at them, but when I tried to attach the photo to a private message, I couldn't find an attachment function, so if any of you know how to attach to a private message, please let me know.  Here is the heel damage.  I also noticed the buckle's leather is coming off too.  This pair of Manolos seems to be even more dainty than usual
> Should I just send them back to Manolo and ask that they kindly fix the shoe?



I do this to my shoes seriously all the time, I guess I'm rough on my shoes! Take them to a shoemaker and they should be able to make it look MUCH better. They can do incredible things to regular leather heels and good things to patent. My patent leather shoes I did this too look a lot better but not 100%. Regular leather is a lot easier to patch up I think. Any good shoemaker should be able to fix this!  Good luck!


----------



## marbella8

Thank you so much ladies for all your advice about my shoes.  The funny thing is I have the Ringos in the nude/pink color too and haven't had any problems with the patent leather on those?  But then again, I don't wear those as often.

guccigal- I think I will call NY and see what they can do.  Otherwise, there is a great cobbler here in Orange County, CA where I live.  I just think Manolo should fix the buckle issue, because shoes at this price should get service that is congrous to their price

Regarding their delicateness, my Manolos tend to be so much more delicate than all my other shoes, and the heels seem so fragile.  But, I think that is what makes them look so feminine and graceful.

Have a wonderful day everyone and thanks again!


----------



## Tamarind

The shoe repair place in Manhattan is called Shoe Service Plus, and it's now located inside something called The Leather Spa.  They are really good and do work for Hermes, Manolo, etc.


----------



## guccigal07

yep that is it!


----------



## jofoliage

My first pair of Manolo, I'm in . I sensed that i have stepped into a very dangerous zone~~~

What are they?






TA DA


----------



## MissPR08

^^ gorgeous! congrats


----------



## danysedai

I only have another pair, a vintage one, this is my second one, I absolutely love them and they are very comfortable


----------



## mylilsnowy

they are gorgeous!


----------



## meggyg8r

*jofoliage* they are beautiful! welcome to the addiction, this won't be your last pair of Manolos!

*danysedai* what a great classic pair.  I love the croc.


----------



## plumaplomb

jofoliage said:


> TA DA


----------



## HalieB

Those are FAB!


----------



## hlfinn

wow jofoliage those are STUNNING!


----------



## lorihmatthews

jofoliage said:


>



OK, totally OT but you have great taste in granite, I just put the same pattern in our kitchen! LOL!


----------



## jofoliage

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments I'm in love with my Manolos. And i can see myself buying lots of Manolos soon, funny thing that i waited this long to get my first pair (Chanel bags is my #1 addiction *hands down* and shoes are #2 ). I always thought that Manolos are too dressy and only suitable for rare occasions, guess i'm wrong These sandals are so sexy and comfy to walk in. There is actually a shimmery gold pair in the same style, so i had a really hard time to decide hehe


----------



## jofoliage

Thanks for the compliment I was actually thinking to replace all the kitchen and bathroom tiles with big squared marbles lol... 




lorihmatthews said:


> OK, totally OT but you have great taste in granite, I just put the same pattern in our kitchen! LOL!


----------



## marbella8

Hi Ladies,

I am size 35 in Manolos usually, and love, love, love the camouflage Sedarabys (could probably wear a 34.5, because the Sedarabys run big on me): 
http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=neiman+marcus+blahnik+sedaraby+camouflage&ei=UTF-8&fr=moz2

and 

Camouflage Bamboo Slides (probably a 35.5, because I think these ran small, didn't they?):
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540768

If you ladies see any, please let me know.  Thanks!!!

Mar


----------



## londondolly

I  these! Anyone know or seen them 'live' anywhere? I can't seem to find them online  They're called 'toubid'.


----------



## Alice1979

jofoliage said:


> My first pair of Manolo, I'm in . I sensed that i have stepped into a very dangerous zone~~~
> 
> What are they?
> 
> 
> TA DA


 
:welcome2: and congrats on your first pair. They are absolutely gorgeous... and yes you have entered a very dangerous zone .


----------



## HalieB

londondolly said:


> I  these! Anyone know or seen them 'live' anywhere? I can't seem to find them online  They're called 'toubid'.


 

No I have not.....but I love them.  I would call NY or Vegas Manolo.


----------



## guccigal07

Londondolly...where did you find that pic?

The USA was not allowed to order that shoe...London did them but they are completely sold out.


----------



## Anhzie

Oh why not? The toubid shoes are GORGEOUS! I would buy them in a heartbeat!


----------



## londondolly

I think I saw it in Vogue's UK and also in ID Mag UK.. and yes, the price was shown in sterling at £700!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

gals have the most gorgoues shoes


----------



## guccigal07

londondolly said:


> I think I saw it in Vogue's UK and also in ID Mag UK.. and yes, the price was shown in sterling at £700!



PS. the red was re-ordered at the boutique in London!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guccigal07

finally got mine in. I have been waiting for the re-order.


----------



## Alice1979

*guccigal*, OMG... they are gorgeous and look beautiful on you.


----------



## Anhzie

WOW absolutely stunning!! Where did you get those Manolo Toubid shoes?


----------



## guccigal07

London!!!!


----------



## londondolly

guccigal07 - that's absolutely STUNNING beyond words!


----------



## HalieB

HalieB said:


> I just got these babies in Friday....love them.


 


Well......I am no longer going to have these poor babies.  When I got them they were coming undone on the side.....I sent them back to footcandy.com to be sent to Manolo that week.  Well 2+ months later and many emails and phone calls later.....still no word on the shoes.  I got my money back Friday.  Tear.....off to buy more shoes to make up for my heartache.


----------



## girliegirl

That sucks Halie, those are gorgeous. But, if there is one thing I know for sure, sadness is ALWAYS cured quickly with new shoes


----------



## marbella8

HalieB said:


> Well......I am no longer going to have these poor babies.  When I got them they were coming undone on the side.....I sent them back to footcandy.com to be sent to Manolo that week.  Well 2+ months later and many emails and phone calls later.....still no word on the shoes.  I got my money back Friday.  Tear.....off to buy more shoes to make up for my heartache.



Hi Halie,

Sorry to hear about the delays.  I actually took my black Ringos I took photos of, that you helped me with, to get resoled, and the inside was coming unglued and the patent on the buckles was coming off, and $38 later I should be able to pick them up next week.  Once in a while, the Manolo quality gets a bit shady!

So, to make you feel better, I think you should maybe consider the Ninjia or Ningia, they are my favorite Manolo right now.  Neimans has them in Brown, but Saks and Barneys have them in Black too, and I saw them somewhere can't remember) in White.  Waiting for them to go on sale though since they are over $900.  Take a look at them and let me know if you get them.  

Mar


----------



## HalieB

marbella8 said:


> Hi Halie,
> 
> Sorry to hear about the delays. I actually took my black Ringos I took photos of, that you helped me with, to get resoled, and the inside was coming unglued and the patent on the buckles was coming off, and $38 later I should be able to pick them up next week. Once in a while, the Manolo quality gets a bit shady!
> 
> So, to make you feel better, I think you should maybe consider the Ninjia or Ningia, they are my favorite Manolo right now. Neimans has them in Brown, but Saks and Barneys have them in Black too, and I saw them somewhere can't remember) in White. Waiting for them to go on sale though since they are over $900. Take a look at them and let me know if you get them.
> 
> Mar


 
I am digging the Cuertra in tuape....plus I like Text in Tan more then the Ningia (little too strappy for me )  I was also looking at the Sedaraby in Black and white stripe.  I know if I bought the Pinoba I would want to wear them everyday.  Not sure just yet.  I am looking at a Watersnake CL too.


----------



## marbella8

HalieB said:


> I am digging the Cuertra in tuape....plus I like Text in Tan more then the Ningia (little too strappy for me )  I was also looking at the Sedaraby in Black and white stripe.  I know if I bought the Pinoba I would want to wear them everyday.  Not sure just yet.  I am looking at a Watersnake CL too.



Love the Text in Tan (reminds me of the Ringo, but more conservative), great color, you could wear them with everything, pants, skirts, dresses, jeans, dress pants, etc.  Cuerta, very cute, but I personally would go for the Text before the Cuerta.  Pinoba are great if you work in an office environment.  Sedaraby- don't you have one already, can't remember, but not loving it as much as the Cuerta and Text.  Post whichever you get!


----------



## Samia

guccigal07 said:


> finally got mine in. I have been waiting for the re-order.


 
Love these!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Guccigal, those are hot hot hot!!!!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Campari in Red Patent:


----------



## jofoliage

Oh congrats!!! these are so HOT!!!!



lorihmatthews said:


> Campari in Red Patent:


----------



## BellaShoes

oh, they are dreamy lori!!!


----------



## cjy

lorihmatthews said:


> Campari in Red Patent:


 Holy cow!!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

ohhhhh *lori* that red is stunning... and what a classic shoe!  modeling pics!!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

lori,those are yummy...and one of the HG for any Manolo lover...love em!


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## lorihmatthews

meggyg8r said:


> ohhhhh *lori* that red is stunning... and what a classic shoe!  modeling pics!!!!



I am usually not good at modeling pics but here's what I managed. The last one is fuzzy because the mirror is dirty ... embarrassing!


----------



## HalieB

Just love them.  I use to have them in 5 colors!!!!!  Down to just Black and brown now.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*lori*,they are even cuter on..wear em well


----------



## HalieB

Okay...just saw these and I WANT them. Meow!


----------



## dallas

^ Oooh, they are gawjus.


----------



## meggyg8r

oooooh *Halie* I want those too!!  Those are fierce!


----------



## willwork4shoes

HalieB said:


> Okay...just saw these and I WANT them. Meow!


 

 these!!!!


----------



## .jourdyn.

*HalieB: *Those are hott!


----------



## mylilsnowy

I got my 1st manolo. Do u guys think i can wear this shoes with jeans or dress only?TIA


----------



## .jourdyn.

^^Omg I love those. Love the design on them so cool!
I don't see why you couldn't wear them with jeans.


----------



## HalieB

you can wear them with anything you want.


----------



## meggyg8r

HalieB said:


> you can wear them with anything you want.


 
ITA, they are very versatile.


----------



## mylilsnowy

Thank u Jourdyn, Halie and Meggy


----------



## Accessorize*me

WOW!! I want these too....AMAZING!


----------



## regeens

guccigal07 said:


> finally got mine in. I have been waiting for the re-order.


 
I am in lust with the Toubids!  Can I get these anywhere else other than London?


----------



## ChanelMommy

HalieB said:


> Okay...just saw these and I WANT them. Meow!


 
Oh, I want these


----------



## lilwickitwitch

chanelmommy said:


> oh, i want these :d



me too! I want!!!


----------



## ShoeObsessed

HalieB said:


> Okay...just saw these and I WANT them. Meow!


 These are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## guccigal07

they are! I got them in...they fit so nice...and are super comfy......I got a 39 which were too big...I would need a 38.5


----------



## ficklered

These are my ruby red slippers. I love them so much!​ 
I'm not usually a big Manolo fan but these are superb!​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
http://fickleredridinghood.blogspot.com/2009/03/theres-no-place-like-home.html​


----------



## meggyg8r

I love those *fickle*!!!!!  They are definitely Dorothy shoes!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*ficklered*, those are dreamy


----------



## plumaplomb

I want those!!


----------



## willwork4shoes

ficklered said:


> These are my ruby red slippers. I love them so much!​
> 
> I'm not usually a big Manolo fan but these are superb!​
> View attachment 748322​
> View attachment 748323​
> View attachment 748324​
> 
> http://fickleredridinghood.blogspot.com/2009/03/theres-no-place-like-home.html​


 

These are beautiful!  I have a pair of CL Pigalle's that are red glitter and I love them.  I actually wore mine to go see the Wizard of Oz play at a nearby theatre  Everybody loved them.


----------



## mylilsnowy

fickle, the shoes is beautiful!


----------



## ficklered

thanks girls, they're pretty stunning! haha


----------



## willwork4shoes

I received my Vella's.  Can't wait to wear them with skinny jeans.


----------



## lorihmatthews

willwork4shoes said:


> I received my Vella's.  Can't wait to wear them with skinny jeans.



I want those! Where can I get them?


----------



## meggyg8r

gorgeous *willwork*!!!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Thanks Meggy and Lori

Lori, I bought them off ebay, basically I begged the seller for a buy it now and they agreed.  It was like the shoe gods were smiling down upon me that day!


----------



## willwork4shoes

I thought that I'd dig out my 2 favorite pairs....

Rocco, oh how I do love thee studs:





And Breda's, I swear when I'm standing in them, my tippy toes do show (MB claims that Helmut Newton was the inspiration for these and since HN is my favorite photographer, I needed these badly)


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*willwork4shoes*, the studded pr are wicked sexy


----------



## willwork4shoes

Thanks DeeDee.  I have a major thing for studded shoes


----------



## creighbaby

I bought these yesterday and don't know anything about them except that they are suede with pony trim:


----------



## guccigal07

My friend went to NYC and passed by this store and sent me the link....I just bought a few pairs. I love them! I wish some of these were in my size!!

www.buymae.com


----------



## goashleygo

You *ALL* have such gorgeous pairs! I bought my first pair last month and I have seriously been in love with MBs since  Just got the second pair today!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^ sexy!!!


----------



## Shoe_Lovar

Hey ladies!! Anyone know where I can get a pair of Silver Sedaraby D'Orsays at bargain prices?? It's for my wedding!! Thanks!!


----------



## ChanelMommy

goashleygo said:


> You *ALL* have such gorgeous pairs! I bought my first pair last month and I have seriously been in love with MBs since  Just got the second pair today!


 
^I heart these shoes!


----------



## Landspirit

goashleygo said:


>


I just love this pair of black shoes:buttercup:


----------



## MBKitty

Shoe_Lovar said:


> Hey ladies!! Anyone know where I can get a pair of Silver Sedaraby D'Orsays at bargain prices?? It's for my wedding!! Thanks!!


 
Don't know where you can buy them on sale, but both of the Manolo Boutiques still carry them in the 105mm height and Barney's and Neiman Marcus/Bergdorf Goodman still carry them in the 90mm height.  All are at full price though...


----------



## glamour724

I just got black satin sedarabys at a consignment shop (they were brand new!!) for $265. They are my first manolo's and I am SO excited!


----------



## Milana

Wowww!!! congrats! what size did you get?  where was the shop?


----------



## glamour724

6.5, PMing you about the shop!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Creigh, those are beautiful.  I bet they look really nice on!

GoAshley, I have so been wanting that second pair that you just rec'd.  Wowza, I neeeedddd those!!!  Both of them are great!

Glamour, those shoes are absolute perfection on you!


----------



## Samia

Lovely shoes ladies!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*glamour*, perfect MB staple to have. wear em well


----------



## HalieB

*XX

Wow, please read our rules!*


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^WHAT? WOW! I am so sorry to hear that, h. Sending a hug**


----------



## glamour724

Thanks everyone! *HalieB* don't give up hope...maybe this means another job is waiting for you that will allow you to buy 3x as many shoes!!


----------



## creighbaby

willwork4shoes said:


> Creigh, those are beautiful.  I bet they look really nice on!



Thank you.


----------



## goashleygo

Thanks for all the positive comments everyone


----------



## marbella8

What happened to HalieB?  Hope you are ok.

Mar



glamour724 said:


> Thanks everyone! *HalieB* don't give up hope...maybe this means another job is waiting for you that will allow you to buy 3x as many shoes!!


----------



## marbella8

Did I ask a question I shouldn't have, no one has replied???



marbella8 said:


> What happened to HalieB? Hope you are ok.
> 
> Mar


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ well she rescued a kittin the other day .. she has a thread "HalieBs collection" in the CL subforum.


----------



## karolinec1

Hi there!  New to this part of the forum...  I just realized that there was an area other than purses here! LOL  I'm such a Manolo junkie!  It's so nice I'm not alone!

I saw a couple of posts back about sedarabys...  In case anyone is in Canada, the cost of MBs here is less than in the US, especially given the exchange rate.  

(Yes, at @ 30 pairs currently, I'm a serious Manolo junkie... LOL)


----------



## goashleygo

karolinec1 said:


> Hi there!  New to this part of the forum...  I just realized that there was an area other than purses here! LOL  I'm such a Manolo junkie!  It's so nice I'm not alone!
> 
> I saw a couple of posts back about sedarabys...  In case anyone is in Canada, the cost of MBs here is less than in the US, especially given the exchange rate.
> 
> (Yes, at @ 30 pairs currently, I'm a serious Manolo junkie... LOL)



30 Manolos?  I'm officially jealous! ..and considering a move to Canada now lol. Feel free to post some pics of your gorgeous pairs here


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*karo*, wow pls post your lovely collection


----------



## may3545

MBKitty said:


> Don't know where you can buy them on sale, but both of the Manolo Boutiques still carry them in the 105mm height and Barney's and Neiman Marcus/Bergdorf Goodman still carry them in the 90mm height.  All are at full price though...



If you ever visit Jeremy's in San Francisco or Berkeley, they sometimes get new Manolos for half the price! My friend got her wedding silver sedaraby's for $349!

Jeremy's sells past season, new, and off-runway clothes and accessories for way reduced prices, but it's a hit and miss. Sometimes you find something, other times you are very frustrated with its inventory. My friend definitely was lucky-- it was the only pair, and in her size! It was fate


----------



## karolinec1

I've taken pics of some of my collection... I left the boots, and the "shoes for work" out of the equation, but you can definitely see ongoing themes in my obsession... LOL

My Sedaraby Collection:






My Slingback Collection:





My Ankle-Wrap collection:





My Arsenia Collection:





My Mary Jane Collection:





Some other fun ones:





(Oops. I just realized I forgot a couple more pairs. Sorry, guys, this couch is too comfy for me to get up and take more pics again. )


----------



## absolutanne

I fell in love with these the moment I saw them in the S/S 09 Neiman Marcus catalog. I love all things multicolored. It is such instant chic. They are called 'Mancia'. But could not make the plunge if it was full priced. 




Lo and behold they were available in 34.5 (hard to find size) and on sale for $553 (retail $795) My lucky stars!! These will be my summer 09 shoes! 








I am usually a TTS 35 in CL and Jimmy Choos but Manolo Shoes - or Italian shoes in general are HUGE! I have to 1 size down in Prada and MB d'orsay/sedaraby styles  Oh well, it makes the shopping thrill even better I guess.

Sorry for the dark pics.


----------



## keodi

Wow! just spent 2 hours read this thread you ladies have exquisite taste! I'll post my very first pair ofHG Manolos in 2 weeks..


----------



## danysedai

Those are gorgeous Absolutanne, I saw the pointy pumps version at Holt Renfrew recently.

I've been using my black alligator MB at least 3 times a week,rhey are very comfy.I got them for a very nice price (37.5 in one and 8 in the other,my feet do not match anyway)


----------



## ChanelMommy

Karolinec1 and absoluteanne beautiful manolo's!!


----------



## Samia

Wow! Great Collection, love them all!!


karolinec1 said:


> I've taken pics of some of my collection... I left the boots, and the "shoes for work" out of the equation, but you can definitely see ongoing themes in my obsession... LOL
> 
> My Sedaraby Collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Slingback Collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Ankle-Wrap collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Arsenia Collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mary Jane Collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some other fun ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oops. I just realized I forgot a couple more pairs. Sorry, guys, this couch is too comfy for me to get up and take more pics again. )


----------



## Samia

These are gorgeous and look great on you!



absolutanne said:


> I fell in love with these the moment I saw them in the S/S 09 Neiman Marcus catalog. I love all things multicolored. It is such instant chic. They are called 'Mancia'. But could not make the plunge if it was full priced.
> 
> View attachment 791055
> 
> 
> Lo and behold they were available in 34.5 (hard to find size) and on sale for $553 (retail $795) My lucky stars!! These will be my summer 09 shoes!
> 
> View attachment 791057
> 
> View attachment 791058
> 
> View attachment 791056
> 
> 
> I am usually a TTS 35 in CL and Jimmy Choos but Manolo Shoes - or Italian shoes in general are HUGE! I have to 1 size down in Prada and MB d'orsay/sedaraby styles  Oh well, it makes the shopping thrill even better I guess.
> 
> Sorry for the dark pics.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wow *Karolinec1* simly amazing collection


----------



## karolinec1

Thank you!  I think my friends are contemplating either staging an intervention or just robbing my shoe closet.


----------



## CamLee

New to the thread, not to the board - Here's one of my favorite pair of Blahniks:











Outfit idea:


----------



## keodi

karolinec1 said:


> I've taken pics of some of my collection... I left the boots, and the "shoes for work" out of the equation, but you can definitely see ongoing themes in my obsession... LOL
> 
> My Sedaraby Collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Slingback Collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Ankle-Wrap collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Arsenia Collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mary Jane Collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some other fun ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oops. I just realized I forgot a couple more pairs. Sorry, guys, this couch is too comfy for me to get up and take more pics again. )


 
love your collection!!!!


----------



## babymarian

*Patent Blush Rakelanzany from Barneys *


----------



## danysedai

Those are pretty! love the colour


----------



## HalieB

marbella8 said:


> What happened to HalieB? Hope you are ok.
> 
> Mar


 
Sorry sorry.....have not looked over here.  I was laid off from my job.  Still looking.
I mentioned how I could be talked out of some of my shoe collection.  Of course I am letting some go on our fav area to let go of used shoes.


----------



## marbella8

Hi Ms (or almost Mrs Halie!,

Too bad I am a size 35

As for your job, honestly, I believe that everything happens for a reason, and I am sure you will eventually find a better job, and there was a good reason for you not to be there anymore.

Have a good day and hope wedding planning is going well.  Make sure not to sell your Sedarabys or the Gucci corset heels, so you can wear them for the wedding!

Mar




HalieB said:


> Sorry sorry.....have not looked over here.  I was laid off from my job.  Still looking.
> I mentioned how I could be talked out of some of my shoe collection.  Of course I am letting some go on our fav area to let go of used shoes.


----------



## Samia

babymarian said:


> *Patent Blush Rakelanzany from Barneys *


 
Love these!


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Just ordered these for the colder months )

I love the pics people have been posting about their Manolo's - some fabulous styles out there

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml;jsessionid=QGUFNOTVTMYWECQAAKSBABI?itemId=prod84230002&eItemId=prod84230002&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FNo%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dfur%2526_requestid%253D3313%2526N%253D0%2526pageSize%253D160


----------



## HalieB

Prada_Princess said:


> Just ordered these for the colder months )
> 
> I love the pics people have been posting about their Manolo's - some fabulous styles out there
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%26_requestid%3D3313%26N%3D0%26pageSize%3D160


 

Those boots are fierce


----------



## Samia

^ ita!


----------



## Samia

Ladies, I have a question, how do you protect the soles of your MBs? Do you use something on the sole or resole after a while?


----------



## Prada_Princess

Thanks guys - I can't wait to start weairng them


----------



## absolutanne

Samia said:


> Ladies, I have a question, how do you protect the soles of your MBs? Do you use something on the sole or resole after a while?



I use Footpetals' sole stopperz to protect the suede bottom, I strategically place it where the ball of my foot would be. I want to get these clear ones for my Louboutins so the red soles can still show. I also try to avoid using any of my CLs, MBs Choos on concrete so I am a bit anal. But I never bothered going to a cobbler or anything because the shoes are already so expensive.

http://www.amazon.com/Foot-Petals-Stoppers-Traction-Prevent/dp/B000HCLQ5Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1245027976&sr=1-1


----------



## purseinsanity

karolinec1 said:


> I've taken pics of some of my collection... I left the boots, and the "shoes for work" out of the equation, but you can definitely see ongoing themes in my obsession... LOL
> 
> My Sedaraby Collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Slingback Collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Ankle-Wrap collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Arsenia Collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mary Jane Collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some other fun ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oops. I just realized I forgot a couple more pairs. Sorry, guys, this couch is too comfy for me to get up and take more pics again. )


 Your collection is TDF!


----------



## Samia

absolutanne said:


> I use Footpetals' sole stopperz to protect the suede bottom, I strategically place it where the ball of my foot would be. I want to get these clear ones for my Louboutins so the red soles can still show. I also try to avoid using any of my CLs, MBs Choos on concrete so I am a bit anal. But I never bothered going to a cobbler or anything because the shoes are already so expensive.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Foot-Petals-S...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1245027976&sr=1-1


 
Thanks!


----------



## BellaShoes

Just sent the last 1/2 hour catching up on the Manolo thread...such eye candy ladies....isn't Manolo just genius

I have my eye on a few pairs currently..will certainly share once I pull the trigger


----------



## BellaShoes

Does anyone have the Bulutny? I would love info on color (nude, rose nude, pink-y?) and size

TIA!


----------



## guccigal07

me wearing Newtonmod which was a spring shoe!


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous GG...where'd all that wine go:tispy:


----------



## HalieB

BellaShoes said:


> Does anyone have the Bulutny? I would love info on color (nude, rose nude, pink-y?) and size
> 
> TIA!


 

I posted about wanting these too.  They looked pinky-nude to me.  But I pasted because they have a 5 inch heel.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks halie...I think they are the Manolo rosey nude...the 5 inch manolo doesn't bother me as much as the 5 inch Louboutin...

Forgive the photo...but I am hoping someone can ID these manolos from the SATC movie...TIA!

They have a closed heel...wide strap over the bridge of the foot with a small strap just over the toe line...


----------



## guccigal07

they are called Bebek.

http://stylespy.instyle.com/stylespy_blog/images/2007/10/23/picture_12.png


----------



## guccigal07

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_LzmOBE33y...k4l8DDzaM/s400/sex+and+the+city+the+movie.jpg


----------



## HalieB

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks halie...I think they are the Manolo rosey nude...the 5 inch manolo doesn't bother me as much as the 5 inch Louboutin...
> 
> Forgive the photo...but I am hoping someone can ID these manolos from the SATC movie...TIA!
> 
> They have a closed heel...wide strap over the bridge of the foot with a small strap just over the toe line...


 

Bella....they have those at the outlet right now.  I tried them on a few weeks ago.  My little toe was not working with them....so I passed.


----------



## BellaShoes

Outlet? What Outlet? Do tell..... Thanks Halie!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *gucci* for the great info and pics!


----------



## HalieB

BellaShoes said:


> Outlet? What Outlet? Do tell..... Thanks Halie!


 

The NM Last Call over here in Grapevine, TX.....the one I love to go too.


----------



## marbella8

HalieB said:


> The NM Last Call over here in Grapevine, TX.....the one I love to go too.



Hey Halie,

If you see high-heeled Manolos or CLs at the NMLC in size 35, just by chance OR any YSL purses, will you PM me.  Thanks!

Mar


----------



## HalieB

sure sure.....but I am on a ban till I find a new job....tear.  They normally have loads of 35s


----------



## marbella8

Thanks so much!

I thought there would be a better selection of small sizes in the Texas stores.  Last time I was in Austin, they had so many gorgeous 35s and an awesome YSL bag.  But, here at the San Diego one, they don't often have nice, high-heeled MB and CLs in small sizes left?

I hope you find a job soon.  I am sure you will find something though, just believe

Mar


----------



## BellaShoes

Halie...do you remember the $ on the Bebeks?


----------



## dessertpouch

My first MB pair


----------



## BellaShoes

^What a perfect first pair *dessert*...wear them in fabulous health. My first pair was the 4 inch Sedaraby in Camoflauge silk..second came the fabulous 4 inch Silver Sedaraby...you will adore them.


----------



## BellaShoes

My newest pair of Manolo's....the Blutuny in Nude Patent... should be here mid week


----------



## BellaShoes

SIZE 40.5 in Sedaraby?? HURRY!!!!


----------



## absolutanne

New Manolos!! Fell in love with the deep violet color and the snakeskin texture. They are called 'Shirala' got them on NM sale for $573 in 35 TTS.  These shoes are so sexy. The color shown without flash is the IRL color. Color shown in the pic with flash is misleading.
















I have caught the Manolo bug!!


----------



## BellaShoes

They are stunning *absolutanne*...stunning..welcome to our lovely obsession


----------



## BellaShoes

Darn...the MB's shown above (Blutuny) arrived, they are gorgeous but too small...they are going back...sad.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous Manolo's *sprigged*, congrats!


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## demicouture

love the hangisi

just got these and love them!!


----------



## BellaShoes

HEY!!! I just realized who you are *demicouture* It's me Ciao Bella!!

I spotted your blog in your siggy and thought...'wait a minute...'

Fabulous new Manolo's...do tell..style name? season?


----------



## Alice1979

*.:Sprigged:.*, congratulations on your graduation and the fabulous Hangisi. They're truly beautiful shoes.

*demicouture*, love your new MBs. The color is just lovely.


----------



## marbella8

demicouture- love, love those shoes.  beautiful!


----------



## belairprincess

Beautiful *Sprigged*! if you ever want to model them I'd love to see what they look like on besides the SATC scene!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I snagged these on eBay. They are brand new, never worn. I also have them in black but they are very hard to find so I went for them!


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## cjy

lorihmatthews said:


> I snagged these on eBay. They are brand new, never worn. I also have them in black but they are very hard to find so I went for them!


 Oh I love them!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Very pretty Lori...congrats!


----------



## Samia

These are gorgeous!


----------



## Samia

lorihmatthews said:


> I snagged these on eBay. They are brand new, never worn. I also have them in black but they are very hard to find so I went for them!


 
These are so SATC! Love them and look comfortable!


----------



## keodi

lorihmatthews said:


> I snagged these on eBay. They are brand new, never worn. I also have them in black but they are very hard to find so I went for them!


 
fabulous!!


----------



## keodi

absolutanne said:


> New Manolos!! Fell in love with the deep violet color and the snakeskin texture. They are called 'Shirala' got them on NM sale for $573 in 35 TTS.  These shoes are so sexy. The color shown without flash is the IRL color. Color shown in the pic with flash is misleading.
> 
> View attachment 816578
> 
> 
> View attachment 816579
> 
> 
> View attachment 816577
> 
> 
> View attachment 816580
> 
> 
> View attachment 816576
> 
> 
> I have caught the Manolo bug!!


 
Its stunning!


----------



## Shepherd Mom

Has anyone seen these Manolo's before or know their 'official' name? I bought them at NM LC and did not get the original box. They are neon pink leather (brighter than in this resized photo) with silver metal accents up the front and ankle-tie straps with a bow on the front. I've already posted in "Authenticate these shoes.." to no avail.


----------



## Milana

Shepherd Mom said:


> Has anyone seen these Manolo's before or know their 'official' name? I bought them at NM LC and did not get the original box. They are neon pink leather (brighter than in this resized photo) with silver metal accents up the front and ankle-tie straps with a bow on the front. I've already posted in "Authenticate these shoes.." to no avail.




you didnt post a pic.  are these them?  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dmanolo%26_requestid%3D3241

these are called caymino


----------



## Shepherd Mom

Milana said:


> you didnt post a pic.  are these them?  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dmanolo%26_requestid%3D3241
> 
> these are called caymino



Hi, I will send you a pm with the pic, it is showing up in the original post on my computer....hmmmm? And thanks, they are not the shoes in the pic from the link you sent me (the caymino) though.....


----------



## peachy pink

.:Sprigged:. said:


> I graduated from college almost a year ago. (!)
> 
> Here is my favorite grad present, other than my Mac...when I saw those buckles, it was over.


Yay for the Sex & The City-movie "Carrie-and-big-are-finally-together"-pair!


----------



## Milana

Shepherd Mom said:


> Hi, I will send you a pm with the pic, it is showing up in the original post on my computer....hmmmm? And thanks, they are not the shoes in the pic from the link you sent me (the caymino) though.....




For some reason, the picture is working now!! The shoes you bought are the Manolo Blahnik NEFASTA!


----------



## Milana

Shepherd Mom said:


> Has anyone seen these Manolo's before or know their 'official' name? I bought them at NM LC and did not get the original box. They are neon pink leather (brighter than in this resized photo) with silver metal accents up the front and ankle-tie straps with a bow on the front. I've already posted in "Authenticate these shoes.." to no avail.



I forgot to say, Congrats on your new Nefastas


----------



## MBKitty

Shepherd Mom said:


> Has anyone seen these Manolo's before or know their 'official' name? I bought them at NM LC and did not get the original box. They are neon pink leather (brighter than in this resized photo) with silver metal accents up the front and ankle-tie straps with a bow on the front. I've already posted in "Authenticate these shoes.." to no avail.


 
These are MB Nefasta, June Hawk and I both have them!  In fact, they are my avatar pic! Congratulations on them, they are beautiful!


----------



## JuneHawk

Shepherd Mom said:


> Has anyone seen these Manolo's before or know their 'official' name? I bought them at NM LC and did not get the original box. They are neon pink leather (brighter than in this resized photo) with silver metal accents up the front and ankle-tie straps with a bow on the front. I've already posted in "Authenticate these shoes.." to no avail.



They are called Nefasta and I bought a pair at Neiman Marcus last last year.


----------



## JuneHawk

Kitty beat me to it.


----------



## weB3now

We need someone to help in the Authenticate thread, if possible!  There are a lot of inquiries lately, but no one can answer. :s

I'm wondering if someone can help with these--I don't know if they are authentic or not, but I bought them and may have gotten hosed.

1.  
	

		
			
		

		
	






2.  
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thanks for your help!


----------



## JuneHawk

They look good to me, plus I can't really imagine those styles are faked.


----------



## blah956

does anyone know if it is possible to get insurance on a pair of signed manolo heels? 

i plan to retire on these babies


----------



## guccigal07

they really aren't worth much...sign or not signed....so might be better to put the money in a IRA.


----------



## blah956

bastards! oh well. the memory of meeting him was well enough. he misheard my name and started calling me valeska ^_^


----------



## hikarupanda

Hi ladies!  I just got my 1st manolo from BG.com!  The size is a bit big on me but I bought them anyway since it's the last pair and it's 50% off snakeskin pumps!  So I put in foot petals - my heels don't slide out now, and actually since my feet are kinda wide the width fits perfect, but does it still look too big/long that it looks weird on me?


----------



## blah956

the first pair is always so exciting!!


----------



## midorichan

my only pair:











i want these badly!


----------



## shoe gal

^^ooh, I've been eyeing those too!! 

I love the red ones on you


----------



## Tasi

Here are my lone Manolo Blahnik kitten heels that I purchased at Barney's Warehouse sale.  I'm not sure what they are called because I had to leave the box!  There was just absolutely no room in my luggage to fit shoe boxes.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^cccuuutteee


----------



## Dabyachunv

I think i just died....I would love a pair but high heels and I don't mix.  And I don't know how I feel about spending that kind of money on flats....someday I will.


----------



## Just Jane

midorichan said:


> my only pair:




These are so beautiful. I want!


----------



## Perfect Day

Hikarupanda - those snakeskin ones are TDF!!!!


----------



## MissPrivé

I got my first Manolos in February 09 in London. Me and a friend planned a weekend trip to London to get our first Manolos. We were so excited! We had a hard time finding the store and as we finally found it it was 3.50 pm and the store was closing 4 pm! It was a saturday. But the staff was very friendly, me and my friend tried on the same pair. She's a 38.5 I'm a 36.5. I decided that this shoe should be my very first pair and told the salesman. My friend took another pair. So we left the store totally happy and smiling!  We decided to take a drink and cheer to our Manolos, so we headed off to a bar. We ordered our drink and took another look at our new shoes. But when i opened my box i thought the shoes looked really big! I turn them down to check the size...and they were a 38.5!!!  The salesman gave me the pair my friend tried!!! I was devastated! We ran back to the store but it was closed! So we called the store and the headquarter but there was nobody answering because it was weekend! And i had to leave on sunday, the next day! So I said goodbye to my Manolos and left them at the front desk at my hotel. 
On monday i called the store and told them what happened. Fortunately my box was the right size just the shoes were wrong! So they rushed to my hotel exchanged the shoes and sent me the right size home. On wednesday i finally had my on pair of Manolos!!!! 

That's the Pica Sandal in Fabric Blue

PS. How I got the second one is a whole other story...


----------



## MBKitty

MissPrivé;12656301 said:
			
		

> I got my first Manolos in February 09 in London. Me and a friend planned a weekend trip to London to get our first Manolos. We were so excited! We had a hard time finding the store and as we finally found it it was 3.50 pm and the store was closing 4 pm! It was a saturday. But the staff was very friendly, me and my friend tried on the same pair. She's a 38.5 I'm a 36.5. I decided that this shoe should be my very first pair and told the salesman. My friend took another pair. So we left the store totally happy and smiling!  We decided to take a drink and cheer to our Manolos, so we headed off to a bar. We ordered our drink and took another look at our new shoes. But when i opened my box i thought the shoes looked really big! I turn them down to check the size...and they were a 38.5!!!  The salesman gave me the pair my friend tried!!! I was devastated! We ran back to the store but it was closed! So we called the store and the headquarter but there was nobody answering because it was weekend! And i had to leave on sunday, the next day! So I said goodbye to my Manolos and left them at the front desk at my hotel.
> On monday i called the store and told them what happened. Fortunately my box was the right size just the shoes were wrong! So they rushed to my hotel exchanged the shoes and sent me the right size home. On wednesday i finally had my on pair of Manolos!!!!
> 
> That's the Pica Sandal in Fabric Blue
> 
> PS. How I got the second one is a whole other story...


 

What a great story! And gorgeous shoes! Wear them in good health!


----------



## MissPrivé

@MBKitty Thank you!


----------



## Samia

hikarupanda said:


> Hi ladies! I just got my 1st manolo from BG.com! The size is a bit big on me but I bought them anyway since it's the last pair and it's 50% off snakeskin pumps! So I put in foot petals - my heels don't slide out now, and actually since my feet are kinda wide the width fits perfect, but does it still look too big/long that it looks weird on me?


 
They are beautiful, they look slightly big but I think you can get away with it, as long as they don't slip.


----------



## Samia

*Just Jane*, I love yours!


----------



## hikarupanda

Samia said:


> They are beautiful, they look slightly big but I think you can get away with it, as long as they don't slip.


 
Thanks!!!  You know, foot petals really save lives!  I put the pads in, and I have wore them a few times now and they don't slip at all.  They feel snug and very comfy!  I love them so much that I wanna buy more manolo watersnake shoes!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Charming story.. enjoy your manolo's


----------



## Lisee21

Hello Ladies!

New here, but I thought I would post my pic.

http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/5774/manolom.jpg

These were a Christmas present from hubby!

Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## Tiffer

Just purchased my first pair (that I paid for myself, and not as a gift) today from Barneys.com
I'm so excited! I can't wait till they arrive. =)

Black Notte Lace Up Ribbon:





​


----------



## MissPrivé

They're gorgeous Tiffer! Post Pics when you get them!!!!


----------



## Tiffer

MissPrivé;12656301 said:
			
		

> I got my first Manolos in February 09 in London. Me and a friend planned a weekend trip to London to get our first Manolos. We were so excited! We had a hard time finding the store and as we finally found it it was 3.50 pm and the store was closing 4 pm! It was a saturday. But the staff was very friendly, me and my friend tried on the same pair. She's a 38.5 I'm a 36.5. I decided that this shoe should be my very first pair and told the salesman. My friend took another pair. So we left the store totally happy and smiling!  We decided to take a drink and cheer to our Manolos, so we headed off to a bar. We ordered our drink and took another look at our new shoes. But when i opened my box i thought the shoes looked really big! I turn them down to check the size...and they were a 38.5!!!  The salesman gave me the pair my friend tried!!! I was devastated! We ran back to the store but it was closed! So we called the store and the headquarter but there was nobody answering because it was weekend! And i had to leave on sunday, the next day! So I said goodbye to my Manolos and left them at the front desk at my hotel.
> On monday i called the store and told them what happened. Fortunately my box was the right size just the shoes were wrong! So they rushed to my hotel exchanged the shoes and sent me the right size home. On wednesday i finally had my on pair of Manolos!!!!
> 
> That's the Pica Sandal in Fabric Blue
> 
> PS. How I got the second one is a whole other story...


 
Cute story! I'm glad it all worked out great. Those are truly _stunning_ shoes!​


----------



## Tiffer

*Lisee21 *- Very elegant shoes! What a great gift! What color is it exactly? It seems white to me but I can't tell if the whole shoe is one color.


----------



## Zucnarf

carlinha said:


> my lovely sedarabys... bought years ago (gosh, what, maybe 5-6 years ago??), soon after the SATC episode showed... got it from the NYC flagship store, and decided to go for this pale gold color (russo alba gold) instead of the silver, cuz it matched my skintone more. and i'm glad i did, cuz i don't think they ever came out with it in this color again... it is more muted and neutral than the new gold...
> 
> much loved, much worn...



Beautiful color of sedarabys, and pedi


----------



## ChanelMommy

^Beautiful, stunning!


----------



## roussel

Carlinha good choice in color, suits your skintone more, same reason I got gold for me bec I am a bit tanned.  My second Manolo, gold sedaraby






btw, is it normal to have parts of the metallic leather to be dull in some areas esp those pleats up front? I know I got them on sale but I dunno if this is ok


----------



## Pishi

^^ very pretty, Roussel!  You got a treasure trove this last round of sales!  =)


----------



## roussel

Thanks Pishi!

BTW girls who own the metallic sedaraby, is it normal to have parts of the metallic leather to be dull or lost its luster in some areas esp those pleats up front? I know I got them on sale but I dunno if this is ok

I do love the stone on this one.  I got the size 37 and I wear US 7.5.  This fits perfectly
Modeling pics


----------



## Samia

^ *roussel*, love these!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*roussel*, yummy. Ya can't go wrong with the holy grail Sedarabys. As for the fading, I do know with any metallic shoe it is bound to happen;however, not sure how early it is suppose to start.


----------



## miss_sigh_gone

lorihmatthews said:


> I snagged these on eBay. They are brand new, never worn. I also have them in black but they are very hard to find so I went for them!


 
What's the name of this style?!
They're super fabulous!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

Miss_Sign_Gone - those manolo's are TDF.  I actually tried them on in Neimans the other year and they were so comfortable too.  Not sure of the name of them but these are similar too which I am considering getting.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-Mink-Fur-Ankle-Wrap-High-Heel-Shoe-10-40_W0QQitemZ170417049125QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20091207?IMSfp=TL091207203002r4924


----------



## bellapsyd

just got my first pair!  white feather catalinas!  From Nordstrom on sale for 191 after 10% LA tax even!  I'm in love!  I do think I will have the cobbler dye them though!


----------



## b64199

bellapsyd said:


> just got my first pair!  white feather catalinas!  From Nordstrom on sale for 191 after 10% LA tax even!  I'm in love!  I do think I will have the cobbler dye them though!



Lucky you! Just white? Or the black/white ones? What color do you think you'll dye?


----------



## bellapsyd

^just all white.  I'm thinking of having them dyed black and the feathers done either hot pink or bright turquoise blue.  I hope they can dye the feathers....


----------



## JuneHawk

I'd love to see pictures of the all white Catalinas.  I looked for the all nude ones forever and didnt find them.


----------



## louigirlxo

My first Manolo's

I dont know the name though, maybe someone does?!


----------



## cjy

^ Very nice!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello Ladies!

I have not been by lately but wanted to catch up in recent purchases... you all have done quite nicely.... congrats on all of your purchases...*bellapysd*, you must share pics!

I have a pair of MB snakeskin pumps on their way; due to arrive next week. I have been delayed in sharing pics of my ever growing MB collection.. I'd say I have ...8-9 now?

Happy New Year Ladies....


----------



## BellaShoes

hikarupanda said:


> Hi ladies!  I just got my 1st manolo from BG.com!  The size is a bit big on me but I bought them anyway since it's the last pair and it's 50% off snakeskin pumps!  So I put in foot petals - my heels don't slide out now, and actually since my feet are kinda wide the width fits perfect, but does it still look too big/long that it looks weird on me?



Gorgeous color... congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

*midori*.... OMG , I love Manolo red....
*carlinha*... impeccable as always.... the sedaraby will go down as a Manolo classic of all time
*tiffer*... love the tie up. Perfect!


----------



## sharbear508

OMG - insanely jealous of some of you ladies' recent sale purchases!

*bellapsyd *- I've been wanting a pair of Catalinas forever. Congrats on snagging them at such an amazing price!!! How did you find they run?

Got these oxford pumps from BG during the sales:


----------



## KellBellCA

My first Manolo's...bought on sale at Neiman Marcus...in the incredibly hard to find size 34.5!


----------



## MBKitty

Those are gorgeous! And Congrats on finding such a tiny size!


----------



## Samia

KellBellCA said:


> My first Manolo's...bought on sale at Neiman Marcus...in the incredibly hard to find size 34.5!


 
Congrats! They are gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

shar, the oxford booties are fantastic...

Kell, your new little denim MB's are wonderful!


----------



## KellBellCA

Thanks everyone!


----------



## purly

Can I post Manolo sizing questions in this thread?

I'm wondering how the sizing on the flats run.
I want to get these: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...cat000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat000209

I wear a 40.5 in Louboutin flats and a 41 in Zanotti flats. So would I likely be a 40.5 or a 41 in Manolo flats?


----------



## purly

...


----------



## La Vanguardia

My new Urmuna red satin/rhinestone flats.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^lovin the red...so Dorothy ala the wizard of oz


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous!!!! Congrats...


----------



## princesschloé

My one and only. Campiby in petrol.


----------



## princesschloé

La Vanguardia said:


> My new Urmuna red satin/rhinestone flats.


Wow gorgeous shoes. I'm in luv


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*princesschloe*,I adore those


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Samia

*La Vanguardia*, love the flas!! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Samia

princesschloé;13916310 said:
			
		

> My one and only. Campiby in petrol.


----------



## princesschloé

Thanks everyone


----------



## marbella8

The link no longer works, so I can't see what kind of shoe, but I wear both Louboutins and Zanottis also and I would assume 40.5 unless the shoes were patent, then I would size up half a size.  Hope that helps.



purly said:


> Can I post Manolo sizing questions in this thread?
> 
> I'm wondering how the sizing on the flats run.
> I want to get these: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...cat000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat000209
> 
> I wear a 40.5 in Louboutin flats and a 41 in Zanotti flats. So would I likely be a 40.5 or a 41 in Manolo flats?


----------



## BellaShoes

AMAZING steal on black patent ringos!

Sz 37 $199 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...men_s_Shoes?hash=item23051749af#ht_720wt_1167


----------



## princesschloé

My latest addition. MB something blue.


----------



## weB3now

Here are my favorites in my closet.....

Dipado pony:



gorgeous Bronze d'orsay:



The super sparkly Fieno:



And my ultimate Manolo favorite...
Dianamus:


----------



## kett

Dianamus =  So beautiful!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*web*, lovely collection


----------



## meggyg8r

weB3now said:


> Here are my favorites in my closet.....
> 
> Dipado pony:
> View attachment 1017442
> 
> 
> gorgeous Bronze d'orsay:
> View attachment 1017444
> 
> 
> The super sparkly Fieno:
> View attachment 1017443
> 
> 
> And my ultimate Manolo favorite...
> Dianamus:
> View attachment 1017445



We're shoe cousins on two pairs! Your bronze d'orsays are the Sedaraby style--I have them in silver! I also have the Fieno in aqua! Love all your pairs!!


----------



## shoegrl756

Hello everyone! I am just wondering about sizing. I can't seem to find accurate sizing advice. I am interested in the MB Caldo. I wear a size 9 US and a 40 usually in CLs. I haven't bought MBs before and can't try them on before I buy them. I don't really have any idea about sizing.  Any advice will be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## MissPrivé

For me Manolos are usually TTS. But Manolos are really narrow, so if you have wide feet i would go up 1/2 size.


----------



## meggyg8r

My US size is 7.5. Most of my Manolos are 1/2 size up, except my Sedarabys (d'orsay style) which are TTS. My CL size is generally around a 38, but I have CLs anywhere from a 37 to a 39 (yay consistency! lol.)

For the Caldo, since it's a d'orsay, your best bet is probably TTS but with the ankle strap you could probably go 1/2 size up if you are uncomfortable with TTS.


----------



## shoegrl756

Thanks for all of your help! I was so lost. Everyone seemed to say something a little different. I know exactly what you mean about CL consistency. I just heard Manolos are the same way. Thanks again. Everyone is so friendly here!


----------



## Prada_Princess

WebNow - the Dipado pony are fabulous;


----------



## pixy28

So I'm interested in getting pair of these (have been for years)! Now I need to decide on size and color. I'm a standard US size 6 but I hear they run a bit small. Should I get normal size or size up to 6.5?

Also, any votes on which color I should get? I have a pair of light camel/tan Manolo classic pointy pumps and a pair of black patent round toe Kate spade pumps for some background on my current shoe wardrobe. I am debating between the black patent mary janes or the brown patent mary janes (medium brown not dark brown like this pic):

Brown:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000141cat000149cat000199cat000209cat3400731

Black:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000141cat000149cat000199cat000209cat3400731

Any advice would be really appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## triotrio

I'm gonna say the brown. I've seen the black MJ's before and I fear that on some people they can look a bit severe - a bit witchey. The brown makes them softer!


----------



## zhou_l

the only pair in my closet right now but i think I have another pair somewhere ..........need to clean up the closet!!


----------



## Hoodster777

I just bought these from the Decadestwo sample sale in NYC for...$150! I've been trying to look up the style/price all day, and I can't find anything. They're a 36.5, but my normal size is a 7.5


----------



## luv1218

*Hoodster* &#8211; Love those shoes!  They look great, and though I do not know the price, I am sure you got them for a steal!  Congrats!!

*zhou* &#8211; a bit delayed, but I love your MBs!  The color is fantastic!


----------



## Hoodster777

Thank you!!! I did a little research and noticed that most of the shoes with rhinestones are like $800 and up, so it was definitely a steal. I almost didn't get them cause they're a 36.5, but I decided to just try them on cause they were so cheap, and they fit!


----------



## JuneHawk

Didn't this use to be a sticky??


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^yep!  Then one day...POOF! Not sure why


----------



## karolinec1

My latest pair of Manolos!!!


----------



## SingaConstanze

They're great!!!

My newest ones


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Karo*,sexy!
*Singa*, OMG I am loving the ankle strap sooo dainty.


----------



## BellaShoes

pixy28 said:


> So I'm interested in getting pair of these (have been for years)! Now I need to decide on size and color. I'm a standard US size 6 but I hear they run a bit small. Should I get normal size or size up to 6.5?
> 
> Also, any votes on which color I should get? I have a pair of light camel/tan Manolo classic pointy pumps and a pair of black patent round toe Kate spade pumps for some background on my current shoe wardrobe. I am debating between the black patent mary janes or the brown patent mary janes (medium brown not dark brown like this pic):
> 
> Brown:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000141cat000149cat000199cat000209cat3400731
> 
> Black:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000141cat000149cat000199cat000209cat3400731
> 
> Any advice would be really appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!



I have the red and the black patent campari's.... and oddly enough I sized down 1 full size.


----------



## BellaShoes

princess chloe, your campiby's are fab!


----------



## absolutanne

thread bump, manolos need lovin too.


----------



## katdhoneybee

My first pair of Manolos, but definitely not my last . I feel like such a bombshell in them!


----------



## misscoco

Have yet to post my most precious shoes of ALL times. "Something Blue" 






More on my blog: Closet Full of Nothing


----------



## luv1218

Congrats on your first pair of MBs *katdhoneybee*!!  They are fabulous!  I know there will be many more to come!

*Misscoco* &#8211; the something blues are just perfection!  Congrats!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Not sure the name or age but a great thrift store find non the less.


----------



## Windelynn

My Manolos

Manolo Blahnik - Black patent mary janes 




Manolo Blahnik - yellow satin with jewel d'orsay


----------



## luv1218

I love the mary janes and the shade of yellow on the d'orsays!  Great buys!


----------



## mkum

I love the yellow d'orsays. Gorgeous!


----------



## Julide

Hi!!I am wondering if there is anyone who can direct me to information about ordering MB. I really like some of the styles and was hoping to order a lower heel if possible. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## luv1218

Julide said:


> Hi!!I am wondering if there is anyone who can direct me to information about ordering MB. I really like some of the styles and was hoping to order a lower heel if possible. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


 

If you have never had any MBs before, your best bet may be to go to a boutique or store to see and try on the different styles to see what works for you and get to know your MB size.  Best of luck!  And just so you know, once you get one pair you end up with quite a few really fast!!


----------



## Julide

luv1218 said:


> If you have never had any MBs before, your best bet may be to go to a boutique or store to see and try on the different styles to see what works for you and get to know your MB size.  Best of luck!  And just so you know, once you get one pair you end up with quite a few really fast!!


----------



## audreylita

Julide said:


> Hi!!I am wondering if there is anyone who can direct me to information about ordering MB. I really like some of the styles and was hoping to order a lower heel if possible. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!



His shoes can run true to size, but sometimes run small and sometimes run large.  I've been buying Manolo Blahnik's shoes since 1987.  I'm a true size 8 and own size everything from size 7 1/2 to size 9 ( boots that ran especially small).  Any sales person you deal with should be knowledgeable about how a particular shoe runs size wise so if you order it they will be able to send you the correct size.


----------



## Julide

Thank you *Audreylita*!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Windelynn said:


> My Manolos
> 
> Manolo Blahnik - Black patent mary janes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo Blahnik - yellow satin with jewel d'orsay


----------



## audreylita

Some Blahniks.


----------



## CivicGirl

*audreylita* - What a collection!


----------



## Coco de Mer

Can u help me? Real or not? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...042124&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2302wt_911


----------



## dallas

^ They look good.


----------



## luv1218

They look good to me, but you might also want to post here: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044-233.html


----------



## am2022

Love this one?

Do you mind sharing where this came from?  IM hopeless with my shoes ---- im addicted to them and have run out of space to store them... maybe this will help!!!

Thanks!


audreylita said:


> Some Blahniks.


----------



## Coco de Mer

dallas said:


> ^ They look good.


thank you


----------



## poohbear0930

guccigal07 said:


> me wearing Newtonmod which was a spring shoe!



i love your dress...may i ask where you got it from?


----------



## miacillan

Dears!  I'm so happy to find this thread!

I'm going to buy my 1st pair of Manolo's.  Does anyone know the sizing of this pair of "Ravel"?
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3103077?origin=category&resultback=2280

I am a size 40 for CLs and Chanels..sometimes 40.5.  But I'm a size 39.5 in YSL Tribtoo pumps and tribute sandals.  I can wear US size 9 to 9.5 for US brands.  Anyway, the comments on the website said this runs small, but how small?  Should I order 40 or 40.5?  Anybody knows?

Any help or insights will be much appreciated.  Thanks so much!

P.S.  I won't be able to try it on in person coz in the place I live, they don't have large size for my foot. 

Cheers,
Mia


----------



## blaquieonassis

A few of my Manolos.






Dark brown kitten heel sandals, size 41.5, bought at consigner in Del Mar, California.





Dark brown suede d'Orsays, size 40.5, from Santa Monica, California, consigner.





Olive green Callamu sandals, size 42. Tracked these at Los Angeles consigner for 18 months. Got lucky, paid price that probably is 80% to 90% off current retail.


----------



## MrsTGreen

My first pair of Manolo's
www.i974.phot





obucket.com


----------



## BellaShoes

MrsT green... what a lovely nude!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies, does anyone own the BB? How is the sizing? I am a 38.5 in the Sedaraby and 39 in most other MB's... thoughts and pics would be fab!


----------



## shanni

sdesaye said:


> Manolo Blahnik BB - FUCHSIA SUEDE & TEAL SUEDE (returning teal)



Both are gorgeous, can you tell me how these run? Are they comfortable? I have only owned Louboutins but I would like to try a pair of Manolo's and I love this style. TIA!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi there! I have the Manolo BB in black suede and took them TTS (39) and I am a true 8.5 US.

Hope that helps, they are truly fab!!!


----------



## shanni

Thank you Bella Shoes!


----------



## pavilion

shanni said:


> Both are gorgeous, can you tell me how these run? Are they comfortable? I have only owned Louboutins but I would like to try a pair of Manolo's and I love this style. TIA!


 

I am normally a 38.5 or a 39 in Louboutins.  I only have two pairs of Manolos, but I am a 38.5 in the Kildas (just a basic closed toe pump) and then I have a pair of open toe ones that are 39s (I probably could have also done a 38.5 in them) so they're similar to Louboutin sizing for me.  Hope this helps!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Here's my little Manolo collection:

One of my first designer shoes was Manolo's *BB 105 in purple-blue satin with lace overlay*. An exclusive from Neiman Marcus from the Fall/Winter 2009 collection. I thought it was absolutely the most beautiful pair of shoes ever. Until today, I still have not worn it once, because I have this weird thought that I'd save them for that special day...


----------



## BellaShoes

OHHHH, *cec*, I love the lace overlay!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Then I got a couple of flats - they're super comfy!

*SS10 Tere in Black Patent Leather*












*
SS10 Tere in Blue Denim*












A pic of them together:


----------



## BellaShoes

Cute!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

No collection is complete without *MB's Campari*, which I actually found on sale at Holt Renfrew for half the price!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Next, I will have to blame *BellaShoes* for pushing me over the edge with her fab modeling pix... 

*FW11 BB 105 in Burgundy Suede*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Last pair:

*FW11 BB 105 Blue Suede*


----------



## grtlegs

Hi All:

Just came across this thread dedicated to Manolo Lovers.....attached are a few from my collection....


----------



## kat99

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Last pair:
> 
> *FW11 BB 105 Blue Suede*



LOVE these! Just picked up the same pair


----------



## BellaShoes

CEC... the BB Cobalt Blue is TDF!


----------



## Pishi

BellaShoes said:


> CEC... the BB Cobalt Blue is TDF!


 
I totally agree...so much so that I just sprung for a pair.  =)  Can't wait for them to arrive.  =)


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!!!! *Phisi*!!! Any shoe that can bring you out of hiding is worth every dime!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

grtlegs said:


> Hi All:
> 
> Just came across this thread dedicated to Manolo Lovers.....attached are a few from my collection....



Beautiful, classic pairs you have! Thanks for sharing! 



kat99 said:


> LOVE these! Just picked up the same pair



Woohoo!!! Congrats Kat!!! we're shoe twins!!! 



Pishi said:


> I totally agree...so much so that I just sprung for a pair.  =)  Can't wait for them to arrive.  =)



Fancy seeing you around again Pishi! lol
Ok I guess we're gonna be shoe triplets with kat99!!! 



BellaShoes said:


> OMG!!!! *Phisi*!!! Any shoe that can bring you out of hiding is worth every dime!



Bella, everything comes back to you being the ultimate BB shoe enabler!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hmm... speaking of Manolos, did you guys notice the recent change in the dustbags?!??!

I don't like the grey cotton bags now... I prefer the old white felt ones...


----------



## JadeHughes

grtlegs said:


> Hi All:
> 
> Just came across this thread dedicated to Manolo Lovers.....attached are a few from my collection....



Timeless across the board!


----------



## Pishi

BellaShoes said:


> OMG!!!! *Phisi*!!! Any shoe that can bring you out of hiding is worth every dime!


 
Bella, that's funny.  You are right.  I have been in hiding.  And...I just sprung for the Manolos, plus a pair of Jimmy Choo boots...and I have a pair of Ruperts coming from London.  

The worst part?  I'm having knee surgery in a week!  When will I wear all my new beauties?!  I suppose that's motivation to get better...


----------



## grtlegs

As promised, more of my Manolo Collection.....I absolutely love the cut of the Blixa pump so I have them in black kid, navy kid, white kid and red kid in the 105mm heel and then I have two pairs of the black kid, coral kid and bone kid in the 90mm heel....

I also absolutely love the Cuzzio slingback from a few seasons ago, I have it in Black kid.....I did buy it in a dark pewter patent but then returned it....now kicking myself for doing that......

Not much of a fan of the classic Carolyne but I do have it in Black and Bone kid but seldom wear them now...did not photograph....


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

grtlegs said:


> As promised, more of my Manolo Collection.....I absolutely love the cut of the Blixa pump so I have them in black kid, navy kid, white kid and red kid in the 105mm heel and then I have two pairs of the black kid, coral kid and bone kid in the 90mm heel....
> 
> I also absolutely love the Cuzzio slingback from a few seasons ago, I have it in Black kid.....I did buy it in a dark pewter patent but then returned it....now kicking myself for doing that......
> 
> Not much of a fan of the classic Carolyne but I do have it in Black and Bone kid but seldom wear them now...did not photograph....



I love that pair of pink shoes


----------



## JuliasArmoire

Ok, no pics, yet  But I have to ask, do any of you have a label in your shoes that says "Maonolo Bhlanik London"? And no "vintage" shoes, just regular ones... my shoes have a label like that, "authentic people" say it's not possible... internet says not possible, but the MB office says yes, it's possible... I have checked out hundreds of shoes now, but none of them have that additional "London" in them... so any of you MB lovers, do you happen to have a pair with this label?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

JuliasArmoire said:


> Ok, no pics, yet  But I have to ask, do any of you have a label in your shoes that says "Maonolo Bhlanik London"? And no "vintage" shoes, just regular ones... my shoes have a label like that, "authentic people" say it's not possible... internet says not possible, but the MB office says yes, it's possible... I have checked out hundreds of shoes now, but none of them have that additional "London" in them... so any of you MB lovers, do you happen to have a pair with this label?



Hmm... You mean without your spelling mistakes of "Maonolo Bhlanik" right?

So does it ONLY say "Manolo Blahnik London"???
There should be something more...

In other words, I've seen the "London" imprinted on the insoles, but NOT just like that... Since these are vintage shoes back from the 80s, I'm not going to say how they *should* read, so it's best to wait until you can post pictures.


----------



## JuliasArmoire

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hmm... You mean without your spelling mistakes of "Maonolo Bhlanik" right?
> 
> So does it ONLY say "Manolo Blahnik London"???
> There should be something more...
> 
> In other words, I've seen the "London" imprinted on the insoles, but NOT just like that... Since these are vintage shoes back from the 80s, I'm not going to say how they *should* read, so it's best to wait until you can post pictures.



Oops, sorry... my fingers are flying on the keyboard  I have been trying to figure this shoe issue for 48 hours now and it's starting to show... these are my only Manolo Blahnik shoes or wannabe shoes... and I'm this blue eyed person trusting anything anyone says  So the shoes... the style is Spart Satin Pink... the shoebox and and dustbag looks right... the shoes look "ok"... but I still don't know about the label really... so the question is, can I breath freely or should I continue worrying... and as far as I know, this style is nowhere near vintage (the floor is  I'm in the "summer cottage" at this very moment, just to explain that the floors don't normally look exactly like this )


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

JuliasArmoire said:


> Oops, sorry... my fingers are flying on the keyboard  I have been trying to figure this shoe issue for 48 hours now and it's starting to show... these are my only Manolo Blahnik shoes or wannabe shoes... and I'm this blue eyed person trusting anything anyone says  So the shoes... the style is Spart Satin Pink... the shoebox and and dustbag looks right... the shoes look "ok"... but I still don't know about the label really... so the question is, can I breath freely or should I continue worrying... and as far as I know, this style is nowhere near vintage (the floor is  I'm in the "summer cottage" at this very moment, just to explain that the floors don't normally look exactly like this )



Thank you for the pictures. They are authentic 

I have seen the ones that say:

MANOLO BLAHNIK
LONDON - NEW YORK

Eg. Post *#59* here has it like that.

Eg. Ebay member *desire009* (middle, pink mules)





but now I learned something new today. I did some research and MB indeed made shoes with only London written on the insoles.
Not only so, he had some early contracts with Midas. So the real vintage shoes from the 80s were written:

MANOLO BLAHNIK
FOR MIDAS LONDON
MADE IN ITALY


----------



## JuliasArmoire

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you for the pictures. They are authentic
> 
> I have seen the ones that say:
> 
> MANOLO BLAHNIK
> LONDON - NEW YORK
> 
> 
> but now I learned something new today. I did some research and MB indeed made shoes with only London written on the insoles.
> Not only so, he had some early contracts with Midas. So the real vintage shoes from the 80s were written:
> 
> MANOLO BLAHNIK
> FOR MIDAS LONDON
> MADE IN ITALY



Thank you , thank you, thank you... you just made my day! And curved the last part of my paranoia... as I almost ate the seller after I heard the label was wrong. Ok, I apologized later and still feel bad, as I made her paranoid too. But all is fine now... I have seen the lovely real vintage shoes, which looks fabulous! but I really couldn't find this "London" label titled as an official one anywhere at all... other than the office woman had laughed to the phone while being asked something so "stupid". Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

JuliasArmoire said:


> Thank you , thank you, thank you... you just made my day! And curved the last part of my paranoia... as I almost ate the seller after I heard the label was wrong. Ok, I apologized later and still feel bad, as I made her paranoid too. But all is fine now... I have seen the lovely real vintage shoes, which looks fabulous! but I really couldn't find this "London" label titled as an official one anywhere at all... other than the office woman had laughed to the phone while being asked something so "stupid". Anyway, thanks again!



np 

enjoy your new shoes, they are beautiful and rare!


----------



## ValextraFTW

Hello ladies--Recently stumbled on the forum and this is my first post. I found these beautiful Manolos at an outlet recently. The salesperson didn't know much about them. I think they might be alligator. However, they originally retailed for over $3000. Most of the alligator Manolos that I've seen on ebay originally go for $1500-ish. Can someone please let me know if these are special in any sort of way? I love burgundy color and they fit me really well. But it's a bit too pricey for my wallet so they have to be reeeeal special for them to stick around... Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

ValextraFTW said:


> Hello ladies--Recently stumbled on the forum and this is my first post. I found these beautiful Manolos at an outlet recently. The salesperson didn't know much about them. I think they might be alligator. However, they originally retailed for over $3000. Most of the alligator Manolos that I've seen on ebay originally go for $1500-ish. Can someone please let me know if these are special in any sort of way? I love burgundy color and they fit me really well. But it's a bit too pricey for my wallet so they have to be reeeeal special for them to stick around... Thanks!



Major score, congrats!  Yes they are alligator, he doesn't do crocodile.


----------



## bronzebeauty719

first pair of manolos! Jeweled Hangisi Pump in fuchsia aka the shoes made famous by Carrie's something blue in SATC film. They are SOOO beautiful


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bronzebeauty719 said:


> first pair of manolos! Jeweled Hangisi Pump in fuchsia aka the shoes made famous by Carrie's something blue in SATC film. They are SOOO beautiful





ValextraFTW said:


> Hello ladies--Recently stumbled on the forum and this is my first post. I found these beautiful Manolos at an outlet recently. The salesperson didn't know much about them. I think they might be alligator. However, they originally retailed for over $3000. Most of the alligator Manolos that I've seen on ebay originally go for $1500-ish. Can someone please let me know if these are special in any sort of way? I love burgundy color and they fit me really well. But it's a bit too pricey for my wallet so they have to be reeeeal special for them to stick around... Thanks!



beautiful shoes ladies!!!


----------



## kett

Gorgeous Manolos all!


----------



## ValextraFTW

Thanks guys!  Definitely leaning towards keeping them...


----------



## audreylita

ValextraFTW said:


> Thanks guys!  Definitely leaning towards keeping them...



What size are they (in case you do decide to sell)?


----------



## ValextraFTW

audreylita said:


> What size are they (in case you do decide to sell)?


 
Hahaha I'm 5' 2" and they are 35. I have a hard time finding shoes...in fact, my Pradas are size 34!


----------



## mrsMP

Hi ladies!  I just bought my first pair of Manolo's from Barneys.com - I got the Prejudica in a 36, which is my TTS.  Did I order the right size?  Do Manolos usually run TTS?  TIA

http://www.barneys.com/Prejudica/501228869,default,pd.html?q=manolo blahnik prejudica


----------



## audreylita

mrsMP said:


> Hi ladies!  I just bought my first pair of Manolo's from Barneys.com - I got the Prejudica in a 36, which is my TTS.  Did I order the right size?  Do Manolos usually run TTS?  TIA
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Prejudica/501228869,default,pd.html?q=manolo blahnik prejudica



They run true to size, small, large, you name it.  I've been purchasing Blahnik's since the 80's and have a myriad of sizes.  Ad copy will normally say if the shoe runs small or large.  Lately they've been pretty much on the money with them running true to size.


----------



## mrsMP

Thanks!  I'm so excited for my first pair 



audreylita said:


> They run true to size, small, large, you name it.  I've been purchasing Blahnik's since the 80's and have a myriad of sizes.  Ad copy will normally say if the shoe runs small or large.  Lately they've been pretty much on the money with them running true to size.


----------



## ValextraFTW

I went to Saks NYC for the sale and was sooooo excited to pick up these babies. But my fiance and I couldn't figure out why the left shoe fit sooooo much larger than the right one as they are both labeled 35's. Then we figured it out... It's as if the left one is a whole size bigger. Honestly expected better quality control than this.


----------



## zheng18552

Party Shoes impress me the most. I am always a fan of simpleness and elegance.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ValextraFTW said:


> I went to Saks NYC for the sale and was sooooo excited to pick up these babies. But my fiance and I couldn't figure out why the left shoe fit sooooo much larger than the right one as they are both labeled 35's. Then we figured it out... It's as if the left one is a whole size bigger. Honestly expected better quality control than this.



congrats! I was looking at those too! Lovely color combos


----------



## PollyGal

My new (and first Manolos)....


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

PollyGal said:


> My new (and first Manolos)....



very pretty! Are these for a special event?


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Anyone know the name and year of this shoe?  TIA


----------



## pjlatte

My very first Manolo!! 




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## manolomel9

pjlatte said:
			
		

> My very first Manolo!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Congrats, love the color - they may be your first, but trust me they won't be your last


----------



## phiphi

my first manolos!! an amazing electric blue BB pumps!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

phiphi said:


> my first manolos!! an amazing electric blue BB pumps!



Yay!!! You finally got them Phi!!! Congrats!

How is the fit in the end? And mod pix please!!! 


I got mine too but will have to take pix later. I'm so busy these days!


----------



## Flip88

ValextraFTW said:
			
		

> Hello ladies--Recently stumbled on the forum and this is my first post. I found these beautiful Manolos at an outlet recently. The salesperson didn't know much about them. I think they might be alligator. However, they originally retailed for over $3000. Most of the alligator Manolos that I've seen on ebay originally go for $1500-ish. Can someone please let me know if these are special in any sort of way? I love burgundy color and they fit me really well. But it's a bit too pricey for my wallet so they have to be reeeeal special for them to stick around... Thanks!



They are alligator ...... And beautiful!!!!! Congralulations on  a fabulous exotic aquisition


----------



## Kayapo97

Congratulations to all you new manolo owners, I just know you are going to love your new shoes!

We don't see enough of Manolo on this site.

He may not be following the current fashion as he hates platforms but his styles will remain stylish classics long after.

These are my current favourites from my collection.


----------



## Pishi

I personally love Manolo.  I just got the BB's in electric blue myself at the end of last year, and I love them...definitely agree that many of his styles are timeless and perfect.


----------



## phiphi

PollyGal said:


> My new (and first Manolos)....



oh polly, these are AMAZING!



pjlatte said:


> My very first Manolo!!
> 
> View attachment 1613335
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



congratulations! what a pretty shade!!!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yay!!! You finally got them Phi!!! Congrats!
> 
> How is the fit in the end? And mod pix please!!!
> I got mine too but will have to take pix later. I'm so busy these days!



C!!  i am so happy with them - thank you for your sizing recommendation. i gave you a shout out in my blog too! 



Kayapo97 said:


> Congratulations to all you new manolo owners, I just know you are going to love your new shoes!
> 
> We don't see enough of Manolo on this site.
> 
> He may not be following the current fashion as he hates platforms but his styles will remain stylish classics long after.
> 
> These are my current favourites from my collection.



i agree kaya - these lines are really classic and will never go out of style. i love how he's infused really gorgeous shades (especially in the suedes).



Pishi said:


> I personally love Manolo.  I just got the BB's in electric blue myself at the end of last year, and I love them...definitely agree that many of his styles are timeless and perfect.



pishi - we need pictures too!!!


----------



## phiphi

a mod picture of the BB pumps


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

phiphi said:


> a mod picture of the BB pumps



Oh wow! Great color way! Love the fuchsia pants! I can't pull that off, but the outfit looks fabulous! Very classy with a fresh summery look!


----------



## phiphi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Oh wow! Great color way! Love the fuchsia pants! I can't pull that off, but the outfit looks fabulous! Very classy with a fresh summery look!



thank you C - i have been trying to branch out more these days with colour.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Manolo Blahnik SS12 BB 105 in Flesh Metallic Patent Leather*

So as soon as I saw these nude patent BBs this season, I knew I *MUST* get them cuz I'm a BB-fanatic since this is my 4th pair lol. I just adore this style! Very classy and comfortable to wear all day at work! Not only is the style amazing, the metallic shimmer is probably one of the most beautiful nudes imo. Of course, it depends on your skintone, but I've always had trouble buying nude colored shoes since I'm very pale. Louboutin's nude looks dark and dusky on me, Jimmy Choo's nude looks green on me; only Miu Miu and Prada are probably the other brands that have nudes compatible with my skintone, but they're more of a lavender-pink to be honest... Anyhow, I love these shoes!!! 

(Mod pix to come...)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Close-up:




Mod-pix:


----------



## Kayapo97

Love the colour and finish to them, they look great on you, congrats.

What other colours with that finish have you seen for this design?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kayapo97 said:


> Love the colour and finish to them, they look great on you, congrats.
> 
> What other colours with that finish have you seen for this design?



Thank you!

They're also available in Silver and Copper at Neimans:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...0199cat000209cat41270736&parentId=cat41270736

Saks has the Pink/Purple and Seafoam Green colors which are more irridescent neon-like... I believe there's some shimmer to these colors as well but I haven't seen them IRL.
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Blahnik&N=4294911160+306418049&bmUID=jn1a.cI


----------



## billbill

you look gorgeous!!! will u consider the J crew x Manolo ones for A/W? they look similar to BB to me


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

billbill said:


> you look gorgeous!!! will u consider the J crew x Manolo ones for A/W? they look similar to BB to me


 
Thank you Billbill!!! 

Only if the Man himself approves of the collection


----------



## Samia

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Close-up:
> 
> View attachment 1620133
> 
> 
> Mod-pix:
> 
> View attachment 1620131
> 
> 
> View attachment 1620132



These are beautiful!


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you!
> 
> They're also available in Silver and Copper at Neimans:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...0199cat000209cat41270736&parentId=cat41270736
> 
> Saks has the Pink/Purple and Seafoam Green colors which are more irridescent neon-like... I believe there's some shimmer to these colors as well but I haven't seen them IRL.
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Blahnik&N=4294911160+306418049&bmUID=jn1a.cI


 
Thanks, I love the copper colour I think I am going to have to go along to Church Street and get a pair. I used to have a pair of Gucci shoes a very similar bronze colour


----------



## wannaprada

While these are not my first pair of Manolo's, they are the most recent ones which I received today. A great birthday present to myself, I think. The blue suede BB:


----------



## wannaprada

phiphi said:
			
		

> a mod picture of the BB pumps



Hi shoe (and pants) twin!! It's so funny you posted this pic because I swear I was thinking of pairing these BBs with those same Jcrew pants in that same color! So glad you chose that outfit to post! I'm definitely going to do that!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Samia said:


> These are beautiful!



Thank you Samia! I believe these will be one of my fav work shoes! 



Kayapo97 said:


> Thanks, I love the copper colour I think I am going to have to go along to Church Street and get a pair. I used to have a pair of Gucci shoes a very similar bronze colour



Yeah, the copper color is very pretty as well! I actually don't really like the silver. It's like a dull grey... I was hoping for more of a platinum brilliance lol



wannaprada said:


> While these are not my first pair of Manolo's, they are the most recent ones which I received today. A great birthday present to myself, I think. The blue suede BB:



happy B-day! These are one of favorites too and I always get lots of compliments when I wear mine. The cobalt blue color is so rich and striking! Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> happy B-day! These are one of favorites too and I always get lots of compliments when I wear mine. The cobalt blue color is so rich and striking! Congrats!



Thanks CEC! Unfortunately, when I wore them today I noticed that the left shoe is making a loud noise as I walk. I called Barney's who said I can return them but it's doubtful they'll repair them but just refund my money. I don't want to return them! I think it may be an air pocket in the shoe however I took them to one cobbler who said its not worth the risk taking the shoe apart b/c the noise could still be there once put back together! I'm so bummed right now! And of course, Barney's doesn't have my size! Ugghhhh!


----------



## Pishi

CEC!  Lovely lovely color.  I'm so in love with the simple pump these days.  It's all I seem to be attracted to.  These look great on you.


----------



## demicouture

lovely purchases ladies! that electric blue is beyond gorgeous!!

i have a *Q*:
does any of your lovely ladies know if the *HANGISI* is true to size?
*thank you!!*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wannaprada said:


> Thanks CEC! Unfortunately, when I wore them today I noticed that the left shoe is making a loud noise as I walk. I called Barney's who said I can return them but it's doubtful they'll repair them but just refund my money. I don't want to return them! I think it may be an air pocket in the shoe however I took them to one cobbler who said its not worth the risk taking the shoe apart b/c the noise could still be there once put back together! I'm so bummed right now! And of course, Barney's doesn't have my size! Ugghhhh!



What kind of sound??? Is it the "shoe fart"??? That sometimes happens to a couple of my shoes too, but I think it's normal and a lot of us have that due to the moisture in our feet and tightness of the shoes.
Otherwise, I'd love to know what other sound it makes... lol None of my BBs so far make any noise...



Pishi said:


> CEC!  Lovely lovely color.  I'm so in love with the simple pump these days.  It's all I seem to be attracted to.  These look great on you.



Thank you Pishi!!! I agree. I'm definitely more into the simpler, classy pumps these days. Can never get enough shoes for work 

Oh and congrats on your blue BBs too! Hope you love them as much as I do


----------



## kitzad




----------



## Kayapo97

kitzad said:


>


 
Very nice, lol


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kitzad said:


>



Lovely


----------



## kitzad

Thanks ladies


----------



## wannaprada

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> What kind of sound??? Is it the "shoe fart"??? That sometimes happens to a couple of my shoes too, but I think it's normal and a lot of us have that due to the moisture in our feet and tightness of the shoes.
> Otherwise, I'd love to know what other sound it makes... lol None of my BBs so far make any noise...



It's not the "shoe fart" sound, which I'm familiar with. It's more of a crack sound. It literally sounds like one of bones is cracking, except it's the shoe and it I occurs as my foot is lifting off the ground. I emailed Manolo Blahnik in London and they connected me to the store in NYC who told me to send them in and they'll take a look at them. I'm actually on my way to NYC for an overnight so I'll be dropping the shoes off in person. I'll keep you posted. Wish me luck as I do not want to give up these shoes!


----------



## phiphi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Close-up:
> 
> View attachment 1620133
> 
> 
> Mod-pix:
> 
> View attachment 1620131
> 
> 
> View attachment 1620132



beautiful!!!! 



wannaprada said:


> While these are not my first pair of Manolo's, they are the most recent ones which I received today. A great birthday present to myself, I think. The blue suede BB:



twins! such a great shoe.



kitzad said:


>



oh, this is gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wannaprada said:


> It's not the "shoe fart" sound, which I'm familiar with. It's more of a crack sound. It literally sounds like one of bones is cracking, except it's the shoe and it I occurs as my foot is lifting off the ground. I emailed Manolo Blahnik in London and they connected me to the store in NYC who told me to send them in and they'll take a look at them. I'm actually on my way to NYC for an overnight so I'll be dropping the shoes off in person. I'll keep you posted. Wish me luck as I do not want to give up these shoes!



Hmm.... Do you think it maybe had to do with the type of floor you were walking on? I find that some leather soled shoes have this "squishy" sound when I walk on my parents' marble floors or some particular smooth granite tile... And it also happens during "lift-off" lol when the leather sole rubs against the floor. Sort of like when you wear leather pants and you get that squishy sound??? Lol

Well I hope the NYC boutique can help you out, let us know!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

phiphi said:


> beautiful!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> twins! such a great shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> oh, this is gorgeous! congrats!



Thanks Phi! Im officially addicted to BBs! 

Have you seen the shimmery patent tturquoise ones? I'm sort of considering those... What do you think of them?


----------



## phiphi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks Phi! Im officially addicted to BBs!
> 
> Have you seen the shimmery patent tturquoise ones? I'm sort of considering those... What do you think of them?



oh no. patent. shimmer. turquoise!?


----------



## Kayapo97

Just had weird experience I went into Manolo Blahnik in London and came out with.... nothing. A first for me.

Not that there weren't lots of shoes I could have bought but I suppose what I was looking for they didn't have - the copper coloured BB.


----------



## igorark

kitzad said:


>



Gorgeous pair Kitzad


----------



## kitzad

igorark said:


> Gorgeous pair Kitzad



Thank you


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kayapo97 said:


> Just had weird experience I went into Manolo Blahnik in London and came out with.... nothing. A first for me.
> 
> Not that there weren't lots of shoes I could have bought but I suppose what I was looking for they didn't have - the copper coloured BB.


 
why not just order them online then?


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> why not just order them online then?


 
No online shops in UK and the ones based in US (saks etc) either do not export or will not export this particular line - for some unknown reason.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kayapo97 said:


> No online shops in UK and the ones based in US (saks etc) either do not export or will not export this particular line - for some unknown reason.



awww that's too bad... well I hope things work out for you!


----------



## wannaprada

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Hmm.... Do you think it maybe had to do with the type of floor you were walking on? I find that some leather soled shoes have this "squishy" sound when I walk on my parents' marble floors or some particular smooth granite tile... And it also happens during "lift-off" lol when the leather sole rubs against the floor. Sort of like when you wear leather pants and you get that squishy sound??? Lol
> 
> Well I hope the NYC boutique can help you out, let us know!



I walked on floor and carpet, same noise. I went to the Manhattan Manolo Blahnik boutique and they were so nice! They don't think it should be a problem fixing them, thank goodness! We'll see in about a week!  Side note: I was in heaven while in that boutique! Despite owning several pairs, I've never been in a Blahnik boutique before and I was in awe of the beautiful, colorful shoes! Louboutin may have to take a back seat for a while!


----------



## Kayapo97

Picture of the Manolo shoe area just opened in Liberty of London.


----------



## wannaprada

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Picture of the Manolo shoe area just opened in Liberty of London.



Wow!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kayapo97 said:


> Picture of the Manolo shoe area just opened in Liberty of London.



Thanks!


----------



## wannaprada

My Manolo's are fixed, yay!!! No more cracking sound when I walked. And despite me buying the shoes from Barneys, the MB boutique fixed and ship the shoes for free! What great customer service! I'm sooo happy right now!


----------



## mishybelle

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you Samia! I believe these will be one of my fav work shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the copper color is very pretty as well! I actually don't really like the silver. It's like a dull grey... I was hoping for more of a platinum brilliance lol
> 
> 
> 
> happy B-day! These are one of favorites too and I always get lots of compliments when I wear mine. The cobalt blue color is so rich and striking! Congrats!



*CEC* and *wannaprada*, how did you size in your BB?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wannaprada said:


> My Manolo's are fixed, yay!!! No more cracking sound when I walked. And despite me buying the shoes from Barneys, the MB boutique fixed and ship the shoes for free! What great customer service! I'm sooo happy right now!



oooh congrats!!! I wonder what they did??? 



mishybelle said:


> *CEC* and *wannaprada*, how did you size in your BB?



True to US size 

If you like your shoes tight, buy half size small, the suede ones stretch a lot!


----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> oooh congrats!!! I wonder what they did???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



They send their shoes to Leather Spa for their repairs.  They're located on 55th Street between 5th and 6th Ave, just around the corner from the MB boutique. You can send them repairs from anywhere.  They have a website you can check out but I would not give my shoes to anyone else to fix.  These guys are really miracle workers.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

audreylita said:


> They send their shoes to Leather Spa for their repairs.  They're located on 55th Street between 5th and 6th Ave, just around the corner from the MB boutique. You can send them repairs from anywhere.  They have a website you can check out but I would not give my shoes to anyone else to fix.  These guys are really miracle workers.



Yeah, but I wanted to know specifically what they did... as in what the cobblers did, not what the boutique did... The boutiques don't do anything other than send the shoes out to their shoe contractors!


----------



## audreylita

That would be Leather Spa.  I'm sure if you contacted them they would tell you.  I'm there all the time and they're pretty up front with anything you ask them.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

audreylita said:


> That would be Leather Spa.  I'm sure if you contacted them they would tell you.  I'm there all the time and they're pretty up front with anything you ask them.



wouldn't that be a bit odd??? A random stranger calling in on someone else's shoes?


----------



## wannaprada

mishybelle said:
			
		

> CEC and wannaprada, how did you size in your BB?



MyTTS in Manolo's is different from my TTS in Louboutins. Manolo's, my TTS is 40; Louboutin, 41. I actually had to get a 40.5 in the blue suede and so far I don't notice a different from my black suede ones which are a 40.


----------



## wannaprada

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> oooh congrats!!! I wonder what they did???
> 
> True to US size
> 
> If you like your shoes tight, buy half size small, the suede ones stretch a lot!



I'm not sure what they did but it worked!


----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> wouldn't that be a bit odd??? A random stranger calling in on someone else's shoes?



I wasn't paying attention to who started this query.  You could always call them and tell them you have such and such a problem and how would they handle it.


----------



## Lyn2005

Hi manolo experts! I just received a pair but want to confirm authenticity. Just posted some pics in the authenticate this shoe thread, would you mind taking a quick look and offering me your opinion?


----------



## Lyn2005

Thank you, had them authenticated


----------



## Kayapo97

Couldn't resist temptation and have placed special orders for two pairs of shoes. 






Pictures from Nordstrom.


----------



## kett

Are those BB's? I just picked up a pair while in Vegas and I adore them!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kett said:


> Are those BB's? I just picked up a pair while in Vegas and I adore them!



Ooh which ones did you get


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kayapo97 said:


> Couldn't resist temptation and have placed special orders for two pairs of shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures from Nordstrom.



Yay!!! Congrats! I've been stalking that tortoise one from Nordstrom for a long time but they don't have my size 

Can't wait to see yours!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

kett said:


> Are those BB's? I just picked up a pair while in Vegas and I adore them!


 
Yes they are BBs, which ones did you get?


----------



## Kayapo97

Kayapo97 said:


> Yes they are BBs, which ones did you get?


 
Heres a picture of Miranda Kerr wearing her Tortoiseshell BBs, I've gone for the 105mm heel rather than the 115 heel


----------



## mazzapan

can anyone tell me if this pair fits TTS 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Blahnik&N=4294911160+306418049&bmUID=jp2TccL


----------



## manolomel9

mazzapan said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me if this pair fits TTS
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418049&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446480483&R=452465111195&P_name=Manolo+Blahnik&N=4294911160+306418049&bmUID=jp2TccL



I have this pair in several colors and I always get mine 0.5 up.  But I have longer toes so I need a little extra room at the point.  The TTS will fit, but my toes were smushed.  These are my favorites and break in wonderfully!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Couldn't resist temptation and have placed special orders for two pairs of shoes.
> 
> Pictures from Nordstrom.



They are so beautiful! Many a classic look could be made with these.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mazzapan said:


> can anyone tell me if this pair fits TTS
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Blahnik&N=4294911160+306418049&bmUID=jp2TccL



TTS for me.... or even 1/2 size large.


----------



## mazzapan

Thanks girls. These will be my next shoe purchase. I'm sick of platforms etc


----------



## marbella8

Wow, these shoes look awfully like the Louboutin Pigalles, almost identical.  

I have to be honest though, I think I would like to try them, because in general, Manolos are more comfortable for me than a lot of CLs, and certainly, the Pigalle is a shoe I can not wear (unless of course, the Pigalle Studded with a 100mm pops up in my size, then I will definitely sacrifice pain for beauty for those, )


----------



## Kayapo97

marbella8 said:


> Wow, these shoes look awfully like the Louboutin Pigalles, almost identical.
> 
> I have to be honest though, I think I would like to try them, because in general, Manolos are more comfortable for me than a lot of CLs, and certainly, the Pigalle is a shoe I can not wear (unless of course, the Pigalle Studded with a 100mm pops up in my size, then I will definitely sacrifice pain for beauty for those, )


 
I guess they are like Pigalles now you point it out to me, but generally I find MBs not so narrow so easier to wear, plus they don't generally go to the 120 height which Pigalles do. I guess Miranda is wearing the 115s by the look of it, but I can't go that high, not without a small platform, which of course Manolo never does. His shoes are very much salon shoes.

I can't wait to get mine, but have to as they are being made for me so quite a wait.


----------



## charatian

Can anyone give me a SA contact information from Manolo NYC?


----------



## kett

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Yes they are BBs, which ones did you get?



They are gorgeous, Kayapo!

I got the 105 in "liquid flesh" I think they are called. It's a patent pinkish nude. I love them. After all of these seasons of platforms and embellishments, they just feel so fresh and new. I also considered CL Pigalle but I liked the feel and shape on my foot better in the Manolos. He sure knows how to do a classic.


----------



## audreylita

charatian said:


> Can anyone give me a SA contact information from Manolo NYC?



Abbey Askari.  She's also the store manager and is off on Saturday.  She had a walk on in the Sex and the City that was shot in the boutique.


----------



## wannaprada

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Couldn't resist temptation and have placed special orders for two pairs of shoes.
> 
> Pictures from Nordstrom.



Omg, love the tortoise!!


----------



## wannaprada

I am officially obsessed with the BB! So far, I have them in black and blue suede and this morning, I just ordered them in green! I'm so loving these colors! Can't wait to get them! Here's a link to Barney's for a pic: http://www.barneys.com/BB/501724546,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-heels


----------



## Kayapo97

wannaprada said:


> I am officially obsessed with the BB! So far, I have them in black and blue suede and this morning, I just ordered them in green! I'm so loving these colors! Can't wait to get them! Here's a link to Barney's for a pic: http://www.barneys.com/BB/501724546,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-heels


 
Congrats! love the colour


----------



## Kayapo97

If you want to see the whole collection,

http://tooklookbook.com/brands/manolo-blahnik/shoes-2012-spring-summerhttp://tooklookbook.com/node/134485


----------



## wannaprada

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> If you want to see the whole collection,
> 
> http://tooklookbook.com/brands/manolo-blahnik/shoes-2012-spring-summerhttp://tooklookbook.com/node/134485



OMG! Thanks so much for sharing! Looks like I have more colors to collect!


----------



## clu13

I won the book today at Neiman Marcus . . . I'm hoping to win the shoes!


----------



## Kayapo97

These are one ** my favourite party shoes, I wonder if they are in Manolo's book?


----------



## kett

wannaprada said:


> I am officially obsessed with the BB! So far, I have them in black and blue suede and this morning, I just ordered them in green! I'm so loving these colors! Can't wait to get them! Here's a link to Barney's for a pic: http://www.barneys.com/BB/501724546,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-heels



Gorgeous color!


----------



## wannaprada

My green suede BB's have arrived. Hello Spring!


----------



## kett

So cute! Perfect for spring.


----------



## wannaprada

kett said:
			
		

> So cute! Perfect for spring.



Thanks Kett! The pic does not do the color justice as it is a vibrant crayon green. Just beautiful! I cannot wait to wear them!


----------



## ipudgybear

wannaprada said:


> My green suede BB's have arrived. Hello Spring!



Beautiful color for spring!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wannaprada said:


> My green suede BB's have arrived. Hello Spring!



gorgeous color!!! I've been interested in this color for a while too! Congrats!!!


----------



## demicouture

wannaprada,
congrats! beautiful colour and they really look great on you!
i also got the BB style today in bone nappa, great style, love them already!


----------



## wannaprada

ipudgybear said:
			
		

> Beautiful color for spring!


Thanks pudgy! I can't wait to mix them with all sorts of colors!




			
				CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> gorgeous color!!! I've been interested in this color for a while too! Congrats!!!



Get them CEC, you won't be disappointed. I am confident that even after the bright color trend passes that I will still find use for these in part b/c of the timeless style of the shoe. Make sure you post pics once you pull the plug! 




			
				demicouture said:
			
		

> wannaprada,
> congrats! beautiful colour and they really look great on you!
> i also got the BB style today in bone nappa, great style, love them already!



Thanks Demi and please post pics! I'm actually contemplating getting them in that color but want to see them against skin first.


----------



## Janan

I want to buy a pair of BB's but i am not sure what my size is i have another pair of napiera the Napiera suede mary janes that have 4 buckles and i got it in 38.5 which is also my CL tts. I was wondering if i should get the BB's in 8 as it is the only size they have left.


----------



## wannaprada

Janan said:
			
		

> I want to buy a pair of BB's but i am not sure what my size is i have another pair of napiera the Napiera suede mary janes that have 4 buckles and i got it in 38.5 which is also my CL tts. I was wondering if i should get the BB's in 8 as it is the only size they have left.



My TTS in CLs is 41, w/a few exceptions, but with Manolo's, my TTS is 40. I have the BB in 40 & 40.5 and do not notice a difference between the two. Hope this helps.


----------



## Janan

Thanks wannaprada i ordered! i hope they fit!


----------



## bagfashionista

i just ordered a pair of BBs in a size 38 for the NM GC event...hopefully it fits! I'm a 38.5 in CLs

hah...so much for my shopping ban...day one of it and i bought a pair of shoes


----------



## wannaprada

What color did you ladies order?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wannaprada said:


> What color did you ladies order?



nah, no more BBs for me... Unless I see one in the 115 heel height then I may be tempted 

but... I did get some Ferragamos


----------



## bagfashionista

i got it in copper! actually wanted tortoiseshell, but only the round toe was available


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bagfashionista said:


> i got it in copper! actually wanted tortoiseshell, but only the round toe was available



yeah, i was looking at that one too, but for some reason I think a pointy toe looks best with this style (even though I usually prefer a round or almond toe)


----------



## Janan

I ordered in turquoise


----------



## wannaprada

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> nah, no more BBs for me... Unless I see one in the 115 heel height then I may be tempted
> 
> but... I did get some Ferragamos



Oohh, I want to see! 




			
				bagfashionista said:
			
		

> i got it in copper! actually wanted tortoiseshell, but only the round toe was available



I can't wait to see them! Where did you order them from?




			
				Janan said:
			
		

> I ordered in turquoise



You must do modeling pics once they arrive!


----------



## Janan

will do! if they get here ordered from barneys hope they get here i have had an ordered cancelled in the past.


----------



## bagfashionista

CEC.LV4eva said:


> yeah, i was looking at that one too, but for  some reason I think a pointy toe looks best with this style (even though  I usually prefer a round or almond toe)



i think round toe is too demure for that print -- that's a sexy hot i mean business print! =)



wannaprada said:


> I can't wait to see them! Where did you order them from?


got them from neimans...i just hope they fit...it's .5 size smaller than my CLs


----------



## bagfashionista

my shoes came from Neimans =)

BBs in copper --  My CL size is 38.5 and the bbs in a size 8 is perfect.


----------



## Kayapo97

Just seen some of the fall collection.

Love these two - what do you girls think?


----------



## fumi

Kayapo97 said:


> Just seen some of the fall collection.
> 
> Love these two - what do you girls think?



The embroidery on the second shoe is beautiful!


----------



## Kayapo97

fumi said:


> The embroidery on the second shoe is beautiful!


 
Yep that is the one I think I like most, I have a plain black velvet dress I think they would look lovely with.


----------



## Janan

Just received my turquoise manolos which i suspected from the pic online turned out to be blue. Only dissapointed that the shoe was missing alot of the tissue paper and heel taps. I am sure that my other pair had them in the box or do manolos not come with extra heel taps?


----------



## Janan

Wannaprada thanks for the sizing advice the size 8 fit well a little snug on the toes but nothing a couple wears wont fix


----------



## wannaprada

Janan said:
			
		

> Wannaprada thanks for the sizing advice the size 8 fit well a little snug on the toes but nothing a couple wears wont fix



Yay! You're welcome!


----------



## wannaprada

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> my shoes came from Neimans =)
> 
> BBs in copper --  My CL size is 38.5 and the bbs in a size 8 is perfect.



Love them!


----------



## nycdiva

does anyone know when the next sample sale is?


----------



## Kayapo97

Janan said:


> Just received my turquoise manolos which i suspected from the pic online turned out to be blue. Only dissapointed that the shoe was missing alot of the tissue paper and heel taps. I am sure that my other pair had them in the box or do manolos not come with extra heel taps?


 
Manolo's do not come with extra heels taps so don't worry.


----------



## Janan

Kayapo97 said:


> Manolo's do not come with extra heels taps so don't worry.


 

Thanks


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Janan said:


> Just received my turquoise manolos which i suspected from the pic online turned out to be blue. Only dissapointed that the shoe was missing alot of the tissue paper and heel taps. I am sure that my other pair had them in the box or do manolos not come with extra heel taps?



Like Kayapo said, no heel taps.



Kayapo97 said:


> Just seen some of the fall collection.
> 
> Love these two - what do you girls think?



Love both of them, but probably more the second 
Are you getting them for sure? Would love to see pix later


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bagfashionista said:


> my shoes came from Neimans =)
> 
> BBs in copper --  My CL size is 38.5 and the bbs in a size 8 is perfect.



love the dress with the shoes! Congrats


----------



## wannaprada

Me and my Blue suede BBs cheered on the Knicks as they played the Miami Heat this past Sunday. The Knicks lost but I was looking cute, so it didn't matter!


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> Me and my Blue suede BBs cheered on the Knicks as they played the Miami Heat this past Sunday. The Knicks lost but I was looking cute, so it didn't matter!



Love your outfit!


----------



## Tarhls

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Me and my Blue suede BBs cheered on the Knicks as they played the Miami Heat this past Sunday. The Knicks lost but I was looking cute, so it didn't matter!



Great pic and drooling over your new beauties


----------



## wannaprada

fumi said:
			
		

> Love your outfit!



Thanks Fumi! 




			
				Tarhls said:
			
		

> Great pic and drooling over your new beauties



Thanks Tarhis! I wore the green ones yesterday and couldn't stop staring at them! The color is amazing in person, just like the blue ones!


----------



## bagfashionista

wannaprada said:


> Me and my Blue suede BBs cheered on the Knicks as they played the Miami Heat this past Sunday. The Knicks lost but I was looking cute, so it didn't matter!



i love how the shoes POP!!


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Like Kayapo said, no heel taps.
> 
> 
> 
> Love both of them, but probably more the second
> Are you getting them for sure? Would love to see pix later


 
Yes I will get the second pair; wait to see what the first pair actually looks like.


----------



## wannaprada

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> i love how the shoes POP!!



They got a ton of attention that day!


----------



## wannaprada

Ok, I am officially addicted! I just ordered the BB in cork. What on earth is wrong with me?!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wannaprada said:


> Ok, I am officially addicted! I just ordered the BB in cork. What on earth is wrong with me?!



YAYYYYY! I like that shoe!!! and it's the only cork shoe that I've ever liked lol (I dunno... most cork shoes don't look right other than being on a pair of wedges/espadrilles imo...) lol

Can't wait to see it!

Oh I just saw this new coral suede BB that's gonna come out in Fall!!! SO EXCITEDDDDDD! hahaha


----------



## wannaprada

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> YAYYYYY! I like that shoe!!! and it's the only cork shoe that I've ever liked lol (I dunno... most cork shoes don't look right other than being on a pair of wedges/espadrilles imo...) lol
> 
> Can't wait to see it!
> 
> Oh I just saw this new coral suede BB that's gonna come out in Fall!!! SO EXCITEDDDDDD! hahaha



I'll be sure to post pics! I hope I love them. And coral suede BBs?! OMG! I bet they're gorgeous!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wannaprada said:


> I'll be sure to post pics! I hope I love them. And coral suede BBs?! OMG! I bet they're gorgeous!



They are! but they sold out my size 
I'm sure in a couple of weeks, more retailers will offer them, so we'll see... lol

Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## wannaprada

My latest pair of BBs have arrived, however I'm not sure if I love them on me. Thoughts?


----------



## audreylita

wannaprada said:


> My latest pair of BBs have arrived, however I'm not sure if I love them on me. Thoughts?



I'm fair skinned and have this look in a lower heel.  And have never worn them.  I think they're a good idea, in theory.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wannaprada said:


> My latest pair of BBs have arrived, however I'm not sure if I love them on me. Thoughts?



YAYYYYY! Congrats wannaprada!!! I think they're AMAZING on your skintone!!! I like it when the shoes are a lighter shade lol

Cork shoes can be found often, but this one is PATENT so very special. I'd keep them!


----------



## wannaprada

I like them but I don't love them and at full price, I have to love them. So, I sent them back.  Now, it's on to the next color!


----------



## kbella86

Hi! Can any of you lovely ladies tell me the style name of these Manolos?







TIA!!


----------



## tangerine21

kbella86 said:
			
		

> Hi! Can any of you lovely ladies tell me the style name of these Manolos?
> 
> TIA!!



They're called the Minchisli. They have them online at Nordstrom's in Black Patent and Hot Pink!

*correction the Michisli don't have the ankle strap. They're sling back.


----------



## AngelaMM

wannaprada said:


> My latest pair of BBs have arrived, however I'm not sure if I love them on me. Thoughts?



Ah, I saw those at Holts yesterday they are soooo pretty in person. They look great on you! keep them!


----------



## kbella86

tangerine21 said:


> They're called the Minchisli. They have them online at Nordstrom's in Black Patent and Hot Pink!
> 
> *correction the Michisli don't have the ankle strap. They're sling back.



Do you know the name of her shoes? I can't seem to find them anywhere


----------



## VictorD

hi I need help do anyone know the style of these MBs I cant seem to find them online anywhere thanks so much in advance


----------



## audreylita

VictorD said:


> hi I need help do anyone know the style of these MBs I cant seem to find them online anywhere thanks so much in advance



Could you post a picture of the soles?


----------



## VictorD

here are 2 photos of the soles thank you very much


----------



## VictorD

audreylita said:


> Could you post a picture of the soles?


 

i loaded 2 photos of the soles thank you very much 

VD


----------



## audreylita

I am not an authenticator of MB shoes and make no claim in the authenticity of the shoes you're inquiring about.  That said, I have been purchasing MB shoes since the 80's and have purchased well over 1,000 pairs of shoes and boots.  I am unfamiliar with this heel and innersole and have never seen or purchased a pair like them.

That does not mean they are not authentic.  I just personally have never seen or purchased a shoe that looks anything like this.

There are a couple of good books of Manolo's more rare shoes that have been published.  I own them but can't seem to locate them at this time.


----------



## VictorD

audreylita said:


> I am not an authenticator of MB shoes and make no claim in the authenticity of the shoes you're inquiring about. That said, I have been purchasing MB shoes since the 80's and have purchased well over 1,000 pairs of shoes and boots. I am unfamiliar with this heel and innersole and have never seen or purchased a pair like them.
> 
> That does not mean they are not authentic. I just personally have never seen or purchased a shoe that looks anything like this.
> 
> There are a couple of good books of Manolo's more rare shoes that have been published. I own them but can't seem to locate them at this time.


 

thank you I'm still looking for them online i got them on consignment but im a lil unsure about them hmmm thanks


----------



## VictorD

If there is anyone else that can help me please leave a comment on the forum thanks in advance


----------



## wannaprada

VictorD said:
			
		

> hi I need help do anyone know the style of these MBs I cant seem to find them online anywhere thanks so much in advance



I've never seen this style before, sorry.


----------



## amusedcleo

Hi ladies!  Yay, I'm finally part of the BB club   This is not my first pair of Manolo's but this is my first time posting in this thread.  I missed out on the CL flou yellow pigalle so I was super excited to find my size in the same color BB.  Please excuse the horrible picture (I'm stuck in a 3 man room in a country I'd rather not think about)...I had to borrow my roomie's mirror.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## wannaprada

amusedcleo said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!  Yay, I'm finally part of the BB club   This is not my first pair of Manolo's but this is my first time posting in this thread.  I missed out on the CL flou yellow pigalle so I was super excited to find my size in the same color BB.  Please excuse the horrible picture (I'm stuck in a 3 man room in a country I'd rather not think about)...I had to borrow my roomie's mirror.  Thanks for letting me share.



Welcome to the BB club!! Those look great on you! Love the color on you! I may have to rethink this color.


----------



## VictorD

Thanks everyone for the help I guess there FAKES!!!!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I have been admiring the lovely pics on this thread for a while and finally decided to get a pair of Manolo Blahnik Mary Janes. I pre-ordered a pair from Saks (pictured below) and they finally came yesterday. I was so excited to get these, but I am sad to say that the condition of these shoes was terrible. I have honestly never seen such poor workmanship. The patent leather toe was all creased and scuffed. There was also glue coming out everywhere on the heel and the finishing was all rough. If I didn't order them from Saks I would have thought they were fakes! I can't believe that shoes in this condition would pass quality control. They were clearly not worn as the bottoms were pristine.

I am returning them to Saks this weekend. I would like to look at some other pairs, but I am a little soured on Manolo. Do you ladies find that there are any quality issues with his shoes? I honestly thought the quality would be superior to that of CL and other designers, but from this pair I am skeptical.


----------



## audreylita

hellokatiegirl said:


> I have been admiring the lovely pics on this thread for a while and finally decided to get a pair of Manolo Blahnik Mary Janes. I pre-ordered a pair from Saks (pictured below) and they finally came yesterday. I was so excited to get these, but I am sad to say that the condition of these shoes was terrible. I have honestly never seen such poor workmanship. The patent leather toe was all creased and scuffed. There was also glue coming out everywhere on the heel and the finishing was all rough. If I didn't order them from Saks I would have thought they were fakes! I can't believe that shoes in this condition would pass quality control. They were clearly not worn as the bottoms were pristine.
> 
> I am returning them to Saks this weekend. I would like to look at some other pairs, but I am a little soured on Manolo. Do you ladies find that there are any quality issues with his shoes? I honestly thought the quality would be superior to that of CL and other designers, but from this pair I am skeptical.



I've been buying his shoes since the 80's and have never had a pair look anything like you're describing.  It almost sounds like someone wore them and they were sold used without the warehouse checking to see what was in the box.

A pair of MB's would never look like that at a boutique anywhere.  Ever.


----------



## kett

I've never had problems, either. I find the quality to be top notch, even better than some other high end brands out there. It does sound like your shoe was worn or maybe just a fluke?


----------



## wannaprada

I've never had a problem with his shoes and I have 10 pairs.


----------



## bagfashionista

my bbs in copper had a tiny bit of extra glue strands on the outside edges of the bottom soles, but i could pull it out

That didn't stop me from buying another pair though...they are waaay more comfortable than CLs.

didn't hurt that they were also on sale =)


----------



## amusedcleo

wannaprada said:


> Welcome to the BB club!! Those look great on you! Love the color on you! I may have to rethink this color.


 
Thanks wannaprada!  I can't believe how comfy they are.  I'm already looking for my next pair of BBs...


----------



## tuzi33

bagfashionista said:


> my bbs in copper had a tiny bit of extra glue strands on the outside edges of the bottom soles, but i could pull it out
> 
> That didn't stop me from buying another pair though...they are waaay more comfortable than CLs.
> 
> didn't hurt that they were also on sale =)


 Did you buy this blue pair recently?  Could you please tell me where I can find them on sale, I missed it last season.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## bagfashionista

tuzi33 said:


> Did you buy this blue pair recently?  Could you please tell me where I can find them on sale, I missed it last season.  Thanks a lot!




i ordered them from Saks on wednesday, but looks like they have sold out as i don't see them listed online anymore


----------



## bagfashionista

^ actually, they seem to have put it back to regular price...that's odd -

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=845524446412984&site_refer=DFA_RMK_CRITEO_SH


----------



## tuzi33

bagfashionista said:


> ^ actually, they seem to have put it back to regular price...that's odd -
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=845524446412984&site_refer=DFA_RMK_CRITEO_SH


 

Thank you for the info!


----------



## Kayapo97

The wife of the Governor General of the Royal Hospital Chelsea wearing some very appropriate Manolo Blahnik shoes from this season on Founders day parade (they all wear oak leaves) . She didn't have far to get them as the Boutique is just around the corner!


----------



## matkum

Hello everyone. I'm new here and I love all Manolos you posted, especially the BB's.


Now, I think I can help VictorD at least a little bit with those yellow shoes.


VictorD said:


> hi I need help do anyone know the style of these MBs I cant seem to find them online anywhere thanks so much in advance




I believe these shoes are from Manolo's collaboration with Zac Posen on his Spring 2010 RTW collection.
You can see all the simmilar styles here: http://www.vogue.com/collections/s2010rtw/zac-posen/runway/#


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hellokatiegirl said:


> I have been admiring the lovely pics on this thread for a while and finally decided to get a pair of Manolo Blahnik Mary Janes. I pre-ordered a pair from Saks (pictured below) and they finally came yesterday. I was so excited to get these, but I am sad to say that the condition of these shoes was terrible. I have honestly never seen such poor workmanship. The patent leather toe was all creased and scuffed. There was also glue coming out everywhere on the heel and the finishing was all rough. If I didn't order them from Saks I would have thought they were fakes! I can't believe that shoes in this condition would pass quality control. They were clearly not worn as the bottoms were pristine.
> 
> I am returning them to Saks this weekend. I would like to look at some other pairs, but I am a little soured on Manolo. Do you ladies find that there are any quality issues with his shoes? I honestly thought the quality would be superior to that of CL and other designers, but from this pair I am skeptical.



None of my Manolos are like what you're describing... Sure some have glue and may not be cut completely smooth around the sole, but that's normal from handcrafted items...

Can you post some pix please?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> None of my Manolos are like what you're describing... Sure some have glue and may not be cut completely smooth around the sole, but that's normal from handcrafted items...
> 
> Can you post some pix please?



I actually returned these a couple weeks ago, so I don't have pics. I do think that this was more of a fluke than anything else. However, I feel when you are paying $900 for a pair of shoes there should be some quality control. The creasing/scratches on the pointed toe was really bad, even the sales woman at Saks seemed surprised. This damage was not from someone else wearing them, it was due to the way the leather was molded on the shoe. 

The glue on the shoes isn't so much of a problem, my CL have all had a little bit of this, and it is easy enough to remove. The other Manolo shoes at the store looked better, but I am still upset that I happened to get a pair which demonstrated inferior quality.


----------



## Love Of My Life

manolo... creme de la creme...


----------



## CAGirlInDC

Speaking of quality control issues, I put on my leopard print pony hair Campari that I bought in January on to see if I had fully broken them in (I finally wore them once last weekend) and the left strap SNAPPED off when I was taking them off! The elastic part holding the buckle in place pulled off of the shoe, so the strap and the little round button buckle thing are no longer attached. These fit and I don't even have wide/fat feet or anything! 

Has anyone ever had this problem/know whether they can be repaired? It seems kind of complicated because the elastic holding the strap in place has come detached from the shoe, so you'd have to thread the elastic through the strap and then somehow reattach the elastic to the base. 

Fortunately you can tell I've only worn them one time since there's nearly no scuffing and I miraculously still have the receipt from Nordstroms, so I'm calling tomorrow morning to see if they can do anything. Regardless, I'm totally devastated! :cry:


----------



## kett

Nordstom is always amazing, they have repaired bag handles for me on bags that I'd been using for a year. They are always willing to bend over backwards, even if you do have fat feet.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CAGirlInDC said:


> Speaking of quality control issues, I put on my leopard print pony hair Campari that I bought in January on to see if I had fully broken them in (I finally wore them once last weekend) and the left strap SNAPPED off when I was taking them off! The elastic part holding the buckle in place pulled off of the shoe, so the strap and the little round button buckle thing are no longer attached. These fit and I don't even have wide/fat feet or anything!
> 
> Has anyone ever had this problem/know whether they can be repaired? It seems kind of complicated because the elastic holding the strap in place has come detached from the shoe, so you'd have to thread the elastic through the strap and then somehow reattach the elastic to the base.
> 
> Fortunately you can tell I've only worn them one time since there's nearly no scuffing and I miraculously still have the receipt from Nordstroms, so I'm calling tomorrow morning to see if they can do anything. Regardless, I'm totally devastated! :cry:



you can bring them to a cobbler. THe elastic should be easy to fix.


----------



## audreylita

CAGirlInDC said:


> Speaking of quality control issues, I put on my leopard print pony hair Campari that I bought in January on to see if I had fully broken them in (I finally wore them once last weekend) and the left strap SNAPPED off when I was taking them off! The elastic part holding the buckle in place pulled off of the shoe, so the strap and the little round button buckle thing are no longer attached. These fit and I don't even have wide/fat feet or anything!
> 
> Has anyone ever had this problem/know whether they can be repaired? It seems kind of complicated because the elastic holding the strap in place has come detached from the shoe, so you'd have to thread the elastic through the strap and then somehow reattach the elastic to the base.
> 
> Fortunately you can tell I've only worn them one time since there's nearly no scuffing and I miraculously still have the receipt from Nordstroms, so I'm calling tomorrow morning to see if they can do anything. Regardless, I'm totally devastated! :cry:



I recommend Leather Spa on W. 55th in NYC.  They have a website, leatherspa.com  This is the place that Manolo Blahnik uses for all their work (so do the other high end shoe stores in NY).  I go there but also ship my shoes to them when I'm too lazy to stand in line (and there is always a long line to get in).  For a shoe like an MB, I wouldn't trust just any shoemaker.


----------



## Azngem

Hi everyone,

First time poster here, can anyone help me id the style of these MBs?  I can't seem to find them online anywhere. Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## Kayapo97

CAGirlInDC said:


> Speaking of quality control issues, I put on my leopard print pony hair Campari that I bought in January on to see if I had fully broken them in (I finally wore them once last weekend) and the left strap SNAPPED off when I was taking them off! The elastic part holding the buckle in place pulled off of the shoe, so the strap and the little round button buckle thing are no longer attached. These fit and I don't even have wide/fat feet or anything!
> 
> Has anyone ever had this problem/know whether they can be repaired? It seems kind of complicated because the elastic holding the strap in place has come detached from the shoe, so you'd have to thread the elastic through the strap and then somehow reattach the elastic to the base.
> 
> Fortunately you can tell I've only worn them one time since there's nearly no scuffing and I miraculously still have the receipt from Nordstroms, so I'm calling tomorrow morning to see if they can do anything. Regardless, I'm totally devastated! :cry:


 
I had something similar happen once, I just dropped them back to MB Boutique and they shipped them back to Italy for repair, no questions asked and no charge. When they phoned me to say they were ready I couldn't collect them so they sent them by courier to where I happened to be at that time. That is what you call service.


----------



## megt10

hellokatiegirl said:


> I have been admiring the lovely pics on this thread for a while and finally decided to get a pair of Manolo Blahnik Mary Janes. I pre-ordered a pair from Saks (pictured below) and they finally came yesterday. I was so excited to get these, but I am sad to say that the condition of these shoes was terrible. I have honestly never seen such poor workmanship. The patent leather toe was all creased and scuffed. There was also glue coming out everywhere on the heel and the finishing was all rough. If I didn't order them from Saks I would have thought they were fakes! I can't believe that shoes in this condition would pass quality control. They were clearly not worn as the bottoms were pristine.
> 
> I am returning them to Saks this weekend. I would like to look at some other pairs, but I am a little soured on Manolo. Do you ladies find that there are any quality issues with his shoes? I honestly thought the quality would be superior to that of CL and other designers, but from this pair I am skeptical.


 It sounds like they were a return perhaps a fake and sent out without being checked. I had that happen to me once with a bag that I purchsed from Nordstrom. 
I have a lot of CL shoes and just recently got into MB. Honestly I think MB is superior in terms of quality as well as comfort.


----------



## megt10

Here are the shoes that got me interested in MB. I found them at NM Last Call for 40% off the markdown price so I tried them and fell in love. The last pair I got on sale from NM. I have since added a couple more pairs as well. I am thrilled to find a shoe that is comfortable, well made and so pretty.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Here are the shoes that got me interested in MB. I found them at NM Last Call for 40% off the markdown price so I tried them and fell in love. The last pair I got on sale from NM. I have since added a couple more pairs as well. I am thrilled to find a shoe that is comfortable, well made and so pretty.



I love them all!


----------



## floridagal23

audreylita said:


> I recommend Leather Spa on W. 55th in NYC.  They have a website, leatherspa.com  This is the place that Manolo Blahnik uses for all their work (so do the other high end shoe stores in NY).  I go there but also ship my shoes to them when I'm too lazy to stand in line (and there is always a long line to get in).  For a shoe like an MB, I wouldn't trust just any shoemaker.



Leather Spa also has a stand in the downstairs food concourse of Grand Central station and there is rarely a line. They deliver the shoes to the same facility that the other location uses and then they just bring them back to the Grand Central location.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> I love them all!



Thanks Wanna, I just got 2 more pair on sale at Barney's. Good sale more than half price off


----------



## movingobserver

Got the Ruggina a couple of seasons ago, but still haven't had the opportunity to wear them. Guess I'll save them for the fall/winter... unless someone knows a good summer look for peep toe wedge booties.


----------



## megt10

movingobserver said:


> Got the Ruggina a couple of seasons ago, but still haven't had the opportunity to wear them. Guess I'll save them for the fall/winter... unless someone knows a good summer look for peep toe wedge booties.


 Those are so cute!


----------



## audreylita

movingobserver said:


> Got the Ruggina a couple of seasons ago, but still haven't had the opportunity to wear them. Guess I'll save them for the fall/winter... unless someone knows a good summer look for peep toe wedge booties.



I LOVE those boots and they look great on you!  I bought them and had to return them, my legs are thin and they just looked ridiculous on me.


----------



## kett

Great collection megt! 

movingobserver - those are so cute. Wear them with short shorts!


----------



## megt10

kett said:


> Great collection megt!
> 
> movingobserver - those are so cute. Wear them with short shorts!


 Thanks Kett, I am really new to MB but I am really impressed with the shoes that I have purchased so far.


----------



## megt10

I got these from the Barney's sale they are the Subbita and they are so comfortable. I was able to wear them all day the first time I wore them.


----------



## Renabean

I bought these vintage pink "shoe boots" and wondered if any of you ladies knew the style?

TIA


----------



## Kayapo97

Renabean said:


> I bought these vintage pink "shoe boots" and wondered if any of you ladies knew the style?
> 
> TIA


 
I know Ihad my doubts about these from earlier pictures but latest picture of label looks okay I was just worried by the cuts around the label box and lack of stitching. 
London labels are still used for London exclusive shoes.

I also seem to recall seeing something like these in one of the Manolo drawing books from his very early days working with John Galliano but am away at moment so cannot check


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Renabean said:


> I bought these vintage pink "shoe boots" and wondered if any of you ladies knew the style?
> 
> TIA



no, but they're cute, congrats


----------



## terri_berri

I'm getting so excited... patiently waiting for my two pairs of MB Hangisi to arrive in the mail!!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Going to wear my Manolo Blahnik Breda shoes on Friday night but need to decide what dress to wear - see my thread in Wardrobe thread for poll!


----------



## audreylita

Kayapo97 said:


> Going to wear my Manolo Blahnik Breda shoes on Friday night but need to decide what dress to wear - see my thread in Wardrobe thread for poll!



These are Manolo Blahnik shoes?


----------



## Kayapo97

audreylita said:


> These are Manolo Blahnik shoes?


 
Yes, quite unusual but from 2006 I think


----------



## megt10

terri_berri said:


> I'm getting so excited... patiently waiting for my two pairs of MB Hangisi to arrive in the mail!!!!


 Can't wait to see. I have 2 pairs arriving today from the NM sale. The Point Toe Ruched Dorsay and Colorblock Spectator Sandal. I hope they fit.


----------



## matkum

Kayapo97 said:


> Going to wear my Manolo Blahnik Breda shoes on Friday night but need to decide what dress to wear - see my thread in Wardrobe thread for poll!



Oh, I've always loved these!!! Lucky you!


----------



## Kayapo97

matkum said:


> Oh, I've always loved these!!! Lucky you!


 
Matkum,

Thanks I was very lucky to get them, I came across them by chance I have never seen them in magazines etc unlike some other Manolo shoes.

By the way I like your avatar picture.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kayapo97 said:


> Going to wear my Manolo Blahnik Breda shoes on Friday night but need to decide what dress to wear - see my thread in Wardrobe thread for poll!



LOVE these!


----------



## megt10

Just got 2 pairs on sale from NM. The first for 318.75 and the second for 234.00.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Just got 2 pairs on sale from NM. The first for 318.75 and the second for 234.00.



What great deals!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> What great deals!


 I know and I had been eyeing those sandals since they first came out. Couldn't pass them up and they are so cute and comfy.


----------



## xoespresso

megt10 said:
			
		

> Just got 2 pairs on sale from NM. The first for 318.75 and the second for 234.00.



Love!! I was also stalking the second pair on nm.com, but my size ran out so quickly... Congrats on getting such an awesome deal


----------



## matkum

Kayapo97 said:


> Matkum,
> 
> Thanks I was very lucky to get them, I came across them by chance I have never seen them in magazines etc unlike some other Manolo shoes.
> 
> By the way I like your avatar picture.



Britney Spears wore them in her ''Womanizer'' video and they were featured in Vogue US December 2006.


----------



## Kayapo97

matkum said:


> Britney Spears wore them in her ''Womanizer'' video and they were featured in Vogue US December 2006.


 
Matkum,

Thanks, I had not seen these before.


----------



## megt10

xoespresso said:


> Love!! I was also stalking the second pair on nm.com, but my size ran out so quickly... Congrats on getting such an awesome deal


 Thanks XO, I was lucky that I saw the extra 25% off the sale price as soon as they posted it.


----------



## KellBellCA

Hi all! Here are my new babies (BB suede) out for drinks for my birthday the other night:







And here's a nice close-up of them from a little while ago:






This color is so stunning and I love just staring at them. =)


----------



## megt10

KellBellCA said:


> Hi all! Here are my new babies (BB suede) out for drinks for my birthday the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a nice close-up of them from a little while ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This color is so stunning and I love just staring at them. =)


 They are gorgeous. I love the color and your whole outfit. Happy Birthday!


----------



## megt10

Here are my latest purchases from the recent sales. They were all such a great deal and I love the fit and quality of these shoes. They are so much more comfortable than most of my other shoes.


----------



## wannaprada

KellBellCA said:
			
		

> Hi all! Here are my new babies (BB suede) out for drinks for my birthday the other night:
> 
> And here's a nice close-up of them from a little while ago:
> 
> This color is so stunning and I love just staring at them. =)



I have these and they are one of my favorite pairs! I actually have a big picture of them in my office, I love them so much!  Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Here are my latest purchases from the recent sales. They were all such a great deal and I love the fit and quality of these shoes. They are so much more comfortable than most of my other shoes.



Great purchases Megt!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Great purchases Megt!


 Thanks Wanna, the price that you can see on the box was also discounted by 30%.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> Here are my latest purchases from the recent sales. They were all such a great deal and I love the fit and quality of these shoes. They are so much more comfortable than most of my other shoes.



Oooh nice haul Meg!!!
I was eyeing the black/gray suede ruched d'orsay before, I'm still considering them, can we get some mod pix of these please?!?!?


----------



## fumi

KellBellCA said:


> Hi all! Here are my new babies (BB suede) out for drinks for my birthday the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a nice close-up of them from a little while ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This color is so stunning and I love just staring at them. =)



The BB looks great on you! I like the Valentino purse too.




megt10 said:


> Here are my latest purchases from the recent sales. They were all such a great deal and I love the fit and quality of these shoes. They are so much more comfortable than most of my other shoes.



The pink and red pair looks really cute and interesting!


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Oooh nice haul Meg!!!
> I was eyeing the black/gray suede ruched d'orsay before, I'm still considering them, can we get some mod pix of these please?!?!?


As soon as I wear them I will post a pic. I hurt my knee last week and can't wear any heels at the moment. Soon though, hopefully.


fumi said:


> The BB looks great on you! I like the Valentino purse too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pink and red pair looks really cute and interesting!


I agree I had my eye on them when they first came out and hoped I would be able to snag them on sale. The wait paid off got them for about 70% off.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

KellBellCA said:


> Hi all! Here are my new babies (BB suede) out for drinks for my birthday the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a nice close-up of them from a little while ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This color is so stunning and I love just staring at them. =)



Nice outfit!!! The heels look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Here are my latest purchases from the recent sales. They were all such a great deal and I love the fit and quality of these shoes. They are so much more comfortable than most of my other shoes.



I love your new purchases!


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love your new purchases!


 Thanks Lavender. I love each and every one of these pairs of shoes. Now if I could just get back into heels .


----------



## KellBellCA

Thank you megt10, wannaprada, fumi & Lavenderduckiez! =)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> As soon as I wear them I will post a pic. I hurt my knee last week and can't wear any heels at the moment. Soon though, hopefully.



Awww hope your knee gets better! but I will be eagerly waiting


----------



## Kayapo97

KellBellCA said:


> Hi all! Here are my new babies (BB suede) out for drinks for my birthday the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a nice close-up of them from a little while ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This color is so stunning and I love just staring at them. =)


Love, love, love - great outfit.


----------



## vintagevix

here's a before and after of a gorgeous pair of Manolos 'serviced' by Leather Spa. beyond awful!

http://www.lesantimodernes.com/2012/08/review-leather-spa-nyc-and-how-they.html


----------



## audreylita

vintagevix said:


> here's a before and after of a gorgeous pair of Manolos 'serviced' by Leather Spa. beyond awful!
> 
> http://www.lesantimodernes.com/2012/08/review-leather-spa-nyc-and-how-they.html



That's an awful story.  MB can indeed order new heels for your shoes.  Leather Spa at the very least should pay for those new heels.


----------



## 4Elegance

My contribution.  Wore these babies yesterday


----------



## wannaprada

4Elegance said:
			
		

> My contribution.  Wore these babies yesterday



Love these!


----------



## 4Elegance

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Love these!



Thank you they are my favorite.


----------



## phiphi

4Elegance said:


> My contribution.  Wore these babies yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852315



love those!! sparkles.. 



KellBellCA said:


> Hi all! Here are my new babies (BB suede) out for drinks for my birthday the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a nice close-up of them from a little while ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This color is so stunning and I love just staring at them. =)



i love staring at them too! 



megt10 said:


> Here are my latest purchases from the recent sales. They were all such a great deal and I love the fit and quality of these shoes. They are so much more comfortable than most of my other shoes.



meg, what an incredible haul!!!


----------



## megt10

4Elegance said:


> My contribution.  Wore these babies yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852315


These shoes are gorgeous I love them!


phiphi said:


> love those!! sparkles..
> 
> 
> 
> i love staring at them too!
> 
> 
> 
> meg, what an incredible haul!!!


I know I am totally loving my Manolos.


----------



## fumi

4Elegance said:


> My contribution.  Wore these babies yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852315



So sparkly!


----------



## 4Elegance

Thanks for the kind words ladies.  I actually love these because the dress up jeans and are perfect for a black toe event


----------



## Kayapo97

Close-up of my new BBs in metallic patent - cashmere colour


----------



## megt10

Kayapo97 said:


> Close-up of my new BBs in metallic patent - cashmere colour


 Gorgeous shoes I love the color. I have become such a huge MB fan. I am glad to see this thread really coming to life too.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

vintagevix said:


> here's a before and after of a gorgeous pair of Manolos 'serviced' by Leather Spa. beyond awful!
> 
> http://www.lesantimodernes.com/2012/08/review-leather-spa-nyc-and-how-they.html



omg... I just read through your story. I'm so sorry to hear what you've experienced. I've always heard positives from Leather Spa, but your story has completely changed my mind.
I remember going to my cobbler the first couple of times before he knew me as a regular client and usually there's the clerk in the front who deals with customer service. At first the front clerk always asked me if I wanted the heels shortened when I asked for just the heel tip to be replaced. I've never heard of this and gave them my crooked eyebrow look  and replied back "I bought these shoes with a massive 5 inch heel because I LIKE the heel, why on EARTH would I cut it?!??!"
His reply, "because it might be easier to walk in and we get a lot of requests for shortening heels."
Me again, "if I wanted to walk easy, I'd buy shoes that are called FLATS. If OTHER women can't walk in heels, then they should NOT buy high heels to begin with!"
Then I became a regular customer and now I ONLY speak with my cobbler behind so that my shoes are never misunderstood.
I can't imagine if a huge mistake like yours were to happen me. I'd seriously BLOW UP 
Anyhow, hope things have settled, but keep us updated on this issue!


----------



## Kayapo97

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous shoes I love the color. I have become such a huge MB fan. I am glad to see this thread really coming to life too.


 
Thanks Megt10,  

what I liked about the shoes is the patent liquid metallic finish  that glints in the light.

I also still have to give my Tortoiseshell BBs there first outing sometime soon.


----------



## wannaprada

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Close-up of my new BBs in metallic patent - cashmere colour



Beautiful! They look really good on you! I love MB!


----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> omg... I just read through your story. I'm so sorry to hear what you've experienced. I've always heard positives from Leather Spa, but your story has completely changed my mind.
> I remember going to my cobbler the first couple of times before he knew me as a regular client and usually there's the clerk in the front who deals with customer service. At first the front clerk always asked me if I wanted the heels shortened when I asked for just the heel tip to be replaced. I've never heard of this and gave them my crooked eyebrow look  and replied back "I bought these shoes with a massive 5 inch heel because I LIKE the heel, why on EARTH would I cut it?!??!"
> His reply, "because it might be easier to walk in and we get a lot of requests for shortening heels."
> Me again, "if I wanted to walk easy, I'd buy shoes that are called FLATS. *If OTHER women can't walk in heels, then they should NOT buy high heels to begin with!"*
> Then I became a regular customer and now I ONLY speak with my cobbler behind so that my shoes are never misunderstood.
> I can't imagine if a huge mistake like yours were to happen me. I'd seriously BLOW UP
> Anyhow, hope things have settled, but keep us updated on this issue!



I am a regular client of Leather Spa and have been since they were at the old location across the street.  The Manolo Blahnik boutique used to ask if I wanted the heels shortened on their shoes, heels can be cut up to 1/4" or one lift height, and I've been having them do this for more years than I can count.  The shoes look identical and you cannot see a difference once you get them back however that 1/4" makes all the difference in comfort.  

And in all the years they've been doing this for me I've never ever had a problem.  So it's curious that they did only the one shoe (without asking), you'd think they would have done both shoes so at least they looked the same?  It's really weird at what happened.  At least the MB boutique can get new heels, I got a pair of alligator heels from the MB boutique years and years ago and the heel was very dated so they replaced the heel with something very much today.  

Fortunately they do work to assure all of us are happy with our MB shoes.  It's a shame at what happened to these patent heels, it really isn't the norm for Leather Spa.

And really, you'd have a small army of women from Manhattan taking issue with your statement that they should not buy high heels to begin with, me included.  Given the location, you may actually be in the minority who are NOT getting your heels trimmed.  It has NOTHING to do with not being able to walk.


----------



## Kayapo97

One of my favourites but haven't worn these for a while but did tonight. Black satin called Tundra.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

vintagevix said:


> here's a before and after of a gorgeous pair of Manolos 'serviced' by Leather Spa. beyond awful!
> 
> http://www.lesantimodernes.com/2012/08/review-leather-spa-nyc-and-how-they.html





audreylita said:


> I am a regular client of Leather Spa and have been since they were at the old location across the street.  The Manolo Blahnik boutique used to ask if I wanted the heels shortened on their shoes, heels can be cut up to 1/4" or one lift height, and I've been having them do this for more years than I can count.  The shoes look identical and you cannot see a difference once you get them back however that 1/4" makes all the difference in comfort.
> 
> And in all the years they've been doing this for me I've never ever had a problem.  So it's curious that they did only the one shoe (without asking), you'd think they would have done both shoes so at least they looked the same?  It's really weird at what happened.  At least the MB boutique can get new heels, I got a pair of alligator heels from the MB boutique years and years ago and the heel was very dated so they replaced the heel with something very much today.
> 
> Fortunately they do work to assure all of us are happy with our MB shoes.  It's a shame at what happened to these patent heels, it really isn't the norm for Leather Spa.
> 
> And really, you'd have a small army of women from Manhattan taking issue with your statement that they should not buy high heels to begin with, me included.  Given the location, you may actually be in the minority who are NOT getting your heels trimmed.  It has NOTHING to do with not being able to walk.



What I said was quite harsh, but there is also truth to what I say. There are women who absolutely cannot stride properly while wearing heels, they're in physical agony, their body is contorted, their upper body stooped over, bum sticking out, and just limping around. These women should not wear heels as their appearance is not attractive which is what I presume an objective in wearing heels to begin with. I guess these ladies tend to wear the more extreme 5-6 inch heels from what I've seen. However, for those women who are in more modest mid heels, I understand that my statement can be considered offensive to some people, but I also said that because there *is* indeed a difference in the internal structure of the shoe which is altered upon cutting the heel objectively and mathematically speaking.

Manolo makes most of its classic shoes in various heel heights (as well as major high end shoe designers). One can always purchase a lower heel height if it makes walking more comfortable. The average shoe buyer may not notice it, but EVERY heel for each shoe size is different and the angle in which they are attached to the body also varies accordingly.

The problem with cutting down heels is that the angle of the heel is altered and thus the angle in which one's weight is distributed is also changed. This change brings about internal stress to the shoe's design which makes both the heel as well as its attachment point to the body of the shoe prone to breakage.

I have tried to demonstrate this with the following picture from the original poster, *Vintagevix*, below. The picture is not of high resolution, but one can see a clear angular stress of 2-3 degrees change from the original shoe. Which means that even before you take a step, the angle brings about an additional couple of degrees to its breaking point past the acceptable 30 degree limit of usual walking from the vertical (or 60 degrees parallel to floor), to a dangerous zone...

This reminds us that one should never rest on one's heels when sitting down because the angular stress is often at 45 degrees or more. Heels are meant to be worn and walked on upright, preferably at 90 degrees. The greater the angulation, the greater the risk of breaking the heel. 

Of course with a shorter heel, the risk decreases, but the internal stress still exists - this is why if one is to buy designer shoes, they should always buy the correct height in which one is comfortable to walk in to begin with, because the selection is available. Unlike for cheap shoes, obviously it doesn't matter if the heel breaks and if you decide to cut it, then that's fine, they won't last a long anyhow. Nonetheless, if one cares about their own shoes, it is ill-advised to cut down the heel.

I hope that my more objective reasonings are sound and that I do not just speak of emotional rambles, even though that does tend to get to me at times when I see something as upsetting as what one of our dear PFers have experienced... That was just horrible.


----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I understand that my statement can be considered offensive to some people, but I also said that because there *is* indeed a difference in the internal structure of the shoe which is altered upon cutting the heel objectively and mathematically speaking.
> 
> Manolo makes most of its classic shoes in various heel heights (as well as major high end shoe designers). One can always purchase a lower heel height if it makes walking more comfortable. The average shoe buyer may not notice it, but EVERY heel for each shoe size is different and the angle in which they are attached to the body also varies accordingly.
> 
> The problem with cutting down heels is that the angle of the heel is altered and thus the angle in which one's weight is distributed is also changed. This change brings about internal stress to the shoe's design which makes both the heel as well as its attachment point to the body of the shoe prone to breakage.
> 
> I have tried to demonstrate this with the following picture from the original poster, *Vintagevix*, below. The picture is not of high resolution, but one can see a clear angular stress of 2-3 degrees change from the original shoe. Which means that even before you take a step, the angle brings about an additional couple of degrees to its breaking point past the acceptable 30 degree limit of usual walking from the vertical (or 60 degrees parallel to floor), to a dangerous zone...
> 
> This reminds us that one should never rest on one's heels when sitting down because the angular stress is often at 45 degrees or more. Heels are meant to be worn and walked on upright, preferably at 90 degrees. The greater the angulation, the greater the risk of breaking the heel.
> 
> Of course with a shorter heel, the risk decreases, but the internal stress still exists - this is why if one is to buy designer shoes, they should always buy the correct height in which one is comfortable to walk in to begin with, because the selection is available. Unlike for cheap shoes, obviously it doesn't matter if the heel breaks and if you decide to cut it, then that's fine, they won't last a long anyhow. Nonetheless, if one cares about their own shoes, it is ill-advised to cut down the heel.
> 
> I hope that my more objective reasonings are sound and that I do not just speak of emotional rambles, even though that does tend to get to me at times when I see something as upsetting as what one of our dear PFers have experienced... That was just horrible.
> 
> View attachment 1854416



I believe Manolo, the president of MB, his management team and staff differ in opinion but you are entitled to your point of view.  I've been purchasing his shoes since the 80's and won't divulge how many pairs I've gotten.  Had MB  not told me about this service I never would have known about it.  They actually suggest it to clientele and pay for the service.    

I do not cut heels that are 2 1/2"  in height but the 4" and higher I always do, and the number of heels I've had cut down number in the hundreds.  

And I've never had one problem.  Ever.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

audreylita said:


> I believe Manolo, the president of MB, his management team and staff differ in opinion but you are entitled to your point of view.  I've been purchasing his shoes since the 80's and won't divulge how many pairs I've gotten.  Had MB  not told me about this service I never would have known about it.  They actually suggest it to clientele and pay for the service.
> 
> I do not cut heels that are 2 1/2"  in height but the 4" and higher I always do, and the number of heels I've had cut down number in the hundreds.
> 
> And I've never had one problem.  Ever.



The math and science speak for themselves 

Edit: just to add that the management team are sales people, not the most scientifically oriented... They recommend things that *could* be done, but not necessarily what should be done correctly. The absolute correct way to shorten heel height without compromising its internal structure is to replace the entire heel with it appropriately screwed to the body of the shoe at the new angle (fulcrum). 
The SAs may recommend things so that you will no longer be able to return the shoes which guarantee a sale. Everyone has their own agenda in mind.
Also, I would not go as far as saying Mr Manolo himself would recommend cutting down heels. If there was no harm, why the need to make shoes in various heel heights? We can all just buy a generic 160 mm heel and every client can cut down the heel to their own liking. This would be much more cost efficient for any designer shoe company. Unfortunately this is not the case, because the shoe engineers who actually do exist behind all the glitz and glamour, know it's scientifically not possible to achieve proper stability.


----------



## myism

KellBellCA said:


> Hi all! Here are my new babies (BB suede) out for drinks for my birthday the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a nice close-up of them from a little while ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This color is so stunning and I love just staring at them. =)



your BB is so pretty! they are perfect match with your blazer and your rockstud!


----------



## myism

megt10 said:


> Here are my latest purchases from the recent sales. They were all such a great deal and I love the fit and quality of these shoes. They are so much more comfortable than most of my other shoes.



i love that two toen d'orsay! do you have modeling pics? plz plz?


----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> The math and science speak for themselves
> 
> Edit: just to add that the management team are sales people, not the most scientifically oriented... They recommend things that *could* be done, but not necessarily what should be done correctly. The absolute correct way to shorten heel height without compromising its internal structure is to replace the entire heel with it appropriately screwed to the body of the shoe at the new angle (fulcrum).
> The SAs may recommend things so that you will no longer be able to return the shoes which guarantee a sale. Everyone has their own agenda in mind.
> Also, I would not go as far as saying Mr Manolo himself would recommend cutting down heels. If there was no harm, why the need to make shoes in various heel heights? We can all just buy a generic 160 mm heel and every client can cut down the heel to their own liking. This would be much more cost efficient for any designer shoe company. Unfortunately this is not the case, because the shoe engineers who actually do exist behind all the glitz and glamour, know it's scientifically not possible to achieve proper stability.



Manolo knows I cut the heels.  The general manager and president of the company do not act without his blessing.

Nuff said.

:back2topic:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Sorry I'll have to disagree with the man himself then and I can prove him wrong. I'm still governed by math and science


----------



## megt10

myism said:


> i love that two toen d'orsay! do you have modeling pics? plz plz?



You know I almost wore them for the first time tonight but opted for my CL Maggie's. I will get a pic very soon though. Just need the right outfit which wasn't the one I wore tonight.


----------



## myism

megt10 said:


> You know I almost wore them for the first time tonight but opted for my CL Maggie's. I will get a pic very soon though. Just need the right outfit which wasn't the one I wore tonight.



looking forward to!


----------



## Ryki

My new Monolos

http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/6797/umfzgllg5j.jpg


----------



## Ryki

See previous post


----------



## vintagevix

Re: Audreylita's comment upthread: Leather Spa cut the heels of BOTH shoes in the original pair. the other shoe in the blog photo is another brand new pair of the same style of MBs purchased to show the difference in heel height.

from the sequence of events it is highly likely that whoever worked on the shoes botched the simple heel tip job, and then Leather Spa decided to handle this by cutting down the heels to cover up the mistake. a complete and utter debacle all around. 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> What I said was quite harsh, but there is also truth to what I say. There are women who absolutely cannot stride properly while wearing heels, they're in physical agony, their body is contorted, their upper body stooped over, bum sticking out, and just limping around. These women should not wear heels as their appearance is not attractive which is what I presume an objective in wearing heels to begin with. I guess these ladies tend to wear the more extreme 5-6 inch heels from what I've seen. However, for those women who are in more modest mid heels, I understand that my statement can be considered offensive to some people, but I also said that because there *is* indeed a difference in the internal structure of the shoe which is altered upon cutting the heel objectively and mathematically speaking.
> 
> Manolo makes most of its classic shoes in various heel heights (as well as major high end shoe designers). One can always purchase a lower heel height if it makes walking more comfortable. The average shoe buyer may not notice it, but EVERY heel for each shoe size is different and the angle in which they are attached to the body also varies accordingly.
> 
> The problem with cutting down heels is that the angle of the heel is altered and thus the angle in which one's weight is distributed is also changed. This change brings about internal stress to the shoe's design which makes both the heel as well as its attachment point to the body of the shoe prone to breakage.
> 
> I have tried to demonstrate this with the following picture from the original poster, *Vintagevix*, below. The picture is not of high resolution, but one can see a clear angular stress of 2-3 degrees change from the original shoe. Which means that even before you take a step, the angle brings about an additional couple of degrees to its breaking point past the acceptable 30 degree limit of usual walking from the vertical (or 60 degrees parallel to floor), to a dangerous zone...
> 
> This reminds us that one should never rest on one's heels when sitting down because the angular stress is often at 45 degrees or more. Heels are meant to be worn and walked on upright, preferably at 90 degrees. The greater the angulation, the greater the risk of breaking the heel.
> 
> Of course with a shorter heel, the risk decreases, but the internal stress still exists - this is why if one is to buy designer shoes, they should always buy the correct height in which one is comfortable to walk in to begin with, because the selection is available. Unlike for cheap shoes, obviously it doesn't matter if the heel breaks and if you decide to cut it, then that's fine, they won't last a long anyhow. Nonetheless, if one cares about their own shoes, it is ill-advised to cut down the heel.
> 
> I hope that my more objective reasonings are sound and that I do not just speak of emotional rambles, even though that does tend to get to me at times when I see something as upsetting as what one of our dear PFers have experienced... That was just horrible.
> 
> View attachment 1854416


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

vintagevix said:


> Re: Audreylita's comment upthread: Leather Spa cut the heels of BOTH shoes in the original pair. the other shoe in the blog photo is another brand new pair of the same style of MBs purchased to show the difference in heel height.
> 
> from the sequence of events it is highly likely that whoever worked on the shoes botched the simple heel tip job, and then Leather Spa decided to handle this by cutting down the heels to cover up the mistake. a complete and utter debacle all around.



yes, I read from her blog that she had to get another pair, very very unfortunate incident... I agree, the cobbler's must have messed up or confused another client's shoes that were supposed to get the heel cut.

Actually, a good idea is to just send the shoes back to Manolo to have their factory put in a brand new heel of the original height. That usually costs about 100$ to do which is much more economical than buying a brand new pair. The sales associates should have offered this option, because that would in the best interest of the customer.  Of course... the SAs have their sales agenda in mind, so probably recommended a brand new pair to be purchased... So if possible, I would return the brand new pair that was just purchased.


----------



## terri_berri

My pretty Hangisi heels in fuchsia and blue.....


----------



## fumi

terri_berri said:


> My pretty Hangisi heels in fuchsia and blue.....



So pretty!


----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> yes, I read from her blog that she had to get another pair, very very unfortunate incident... I agree, the cobbler's must have messed up or confused another client's shoes that were supposed to get the heel cut.
> 
> Actually, a good idea is to just send the shoes back to Manolo to have their factory put in a brand new heel of the original height. That usually costs about 100$ to do which is much more economical than buying a brand new pair. The sales associates should have offered this option, because that would in the best interest of the customer.  Of course... the SAs have their sales agenda in mind, so probably recommended a brand new pair to be purchased... So if possible, I would return the brand new pair that was just purchased.



Weren't the shoes purchased from Barneys?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

audreylita said:


> Weren't the shoes purchased from Barneys?



my impression was Manolo, I could be wrong...
Or at least she went to the Manolo boutique for advice and they confirmed that the heels were cut...
Even if she went to Barneys or some other high end department, I'm sure they could've contacted Manolo's CS and send the shoes out for repair.
Well... all the best to her


----------



## megt10

terri_berri said:


> My pretty Hangisi heels in fuchsia and blue.....


 Gorgeous, love these


----------



## yellow08

terri_berri said:


> My pretty Hangisi heels in fuchsia and blue.....



Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## yellow08

I got my first pair of Manolo's and I'm in love with this brand! I got the black patent BB's (will post pics when I get them). 

I tried them on at Saks and they were instantly comfortable. The pair I originally purchased had a crease in the patent so I returned them and the SA ordered me another pair and I just rec'd a call that they came in. Can't wait to pick them up this evening

My Saks just started carrying Manolo's and I know I like them *WAY *more than CL's, I can't believe I've slept on them all these years. Plus, they run TTS for me so no guessing what size I am and they're comfortable.


----------



## yellow08

Manolo BB black patent-my 1st pair


----------



## wannaprada

yellow08 said:
			
		

> Manolo BB black patent-my 1st pair



Welcome to the Manolo! They look great on you!


----------



## megt10

yellow08 said:


> I got my first pair of Manolo's and I'm in love with this brand! I got the black patent BB's (will post pics when I get them).
> 
> I tried them on at Saks and they were instantly comfortable. The pair I originally purchased had a crease in the patent so I returned them and the SA ordered me another pair and I just rec'd a call that they came in. Can't wait to pick them up this evening
> 
> My Saks just started carrying Manolo's and I know I like them *WAY *more than CL's, I can't believe I've slept on them all these years. Plus, they run TTS for me so no guessing what size I am and they're comfortable.


 You sound exactly like me, lol. I am a MB convert too . I tried my first pair a few months ago when they had them on sale at NM LC. Prior to that I never paid any attention to these shoes. I put them on and my feet were so happy. They were gorgeous and comfortable immediately. Since then I have added several pairs to my collection of shoes. I have been able to pull them out of the box and wear them all day without any problems. I love MB.


yellow08 said:


> Manolo BB black patent-my 1st pair
> 
> View attachment 1863769


 Congrats again. They are gorgeous and look fabulous on you.


----------



## V_charlene

Hello! I just ordered the blue suede BB from Saks  is the blue lighter in reality? I was hoping that it is more of a cobalt blue.


----------



## wannaprada

V_charlene said:
			
		

> Hello! I just ordered the blue suede BB from Saks  is the blue lighter in reality? I was hoping that it is more of a cobalt blue.



They are beautiful! I have them and absolutely love them! Here's a pic of mines and there are also pics in this thread, around the 100 pages as a few of us have them. Congrats!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> They are beautiful! I have them and absolutely love them! Here's a pic of mines and there are also pics in this thread, around the 100 pages as a few of us have them. Congrats!


 Oh those are gorgeous Wanna. I love the color.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Oh those are gorgeous Wanna. I love the color.



Thanks Megt! They are by far in my top five favorite pair of shoes I own!


----------



## V_charlene

wannaprada said:
			
		

> They are beautiful! I have them and absolutely love them! Here's a pic of mines and there are also pics in this thread, around the 100 pages as a few of us have them. Congrats!



You look greaatt!!  by the way, are the heels 105mm or 100mm? Because according to Saks they are less than 105mm, but according to Barneys they're 105mm


----------



## wannaprada

V_charlene said:
			
		

> You look greaatt!!  by the way, are the heels 105mm or 100mm? Because according to Saks they are less than 105mm, but according to Barneys they're 105mm



Thanks! Mines are from Barneys and they're 105.


----------



## V_charlene

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks! Mines are from Barneys and they're 105.



I think there is only one type of blue suede bb right? By the way, i use size 35 for my pigalle 100mm, i took 35.5 for the BB. Is it correct?


----------



## wannaprada

V_charlene said:
			
		

> I think there is only one type of blue suede bb right? By the way, i use size 35 for my pigalle 100mm, i took 35.5 for the BB. Is it correct?



Mines have the dark lining unlike the ones from Saks, so perhaps they also have the shoes in different heel heights? I've only owned the Pigalle in the 120 so I'm not sure what I'd be in the 100 but my CL TTS is 41 and I own the MB BB in both 40 & 40.5.


----------



## Kayapo97

V_charlene said:


> You look greaatt!!  by the way, are the heels 105mm or 100mm? Because according to Saks they are less than 105mm, but according to Barneys they're 105mm


 
You can get them in 3 heel heights, 95, 105,115 although most shops only sell the 105.


----------



## V_charlene

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> You can get them in 3 heel heights, 95, 105,115 although most shops only sell the 105.



I saw the 4.5 inches online and want to get it straight away. But turns out the product has been discontinued  how sad. I think 4 inches is the 105mm one. I think it's a matter of rounding up the conversion.


----------



## V_charlene

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Mines have the dark lining unlike the ones from Saks, so perhaps they also have the shoes in different heel heights? I've only owned the Pigalle in the 120 so I'm not sure what I'd be in the 100 but my CL TTS is 41 and I own the MB BB in both 40 & 40.5.



The ones at Saks also have dark underlining  i can see it in the pictures, although it's very hard to see. I hope they're like yours, because it's really gorgeous!!


----------



## wannaprada

V_charlene said:
			
		

> The ones at Saks also have dark underlining  i can see it in the pictures, although it's very hard to see. I hope they're like yours, because it's really gorgeous!!



I didn't know they came in 115? That's good to know. V, I'm sure you will love them!


----------



## V_charlene

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I didn't know they came in 115? That's good to know. V, I'm sure you will love them!



This is the one i saw at neiman marcus. It's slightly different. I think the blue is darker. The heels are 4.5 inches. But they say it's been discontinued now.


----------



## wannaprada

V_charlene said:
			
		

> This is the one i saw at neiman marcus. It's slightly different. I think the blue is darker. The heels are 4.5 inches. But they say it's been discontinued now.



That blue is definitely darker but it's still pretty. Barneys calls the color of mines "Electric Blue".


----------



## V_charlene

Hi everyone. I browsed for manolo blahnik the other day and I stumbled upon www.manoloblahnik-australia.org. I saw the "something blue" pumps and it is friggin 134 australian dollar!!! Then I emailed them to ask are these replicas. Here is the reply.

Dear Customer,

thank you for your email, Yes, our products are definitely authentic. And we understand that many customers feel our price seems too good to be true. We have the channel to get the high quality products from original factory with competitive price. Dont worry about it.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## audreylita

V_charlene said:


> Hi everyone. I browsed for manolo blahnik the other day and I stumbled upon www.manoloblahnik-australia.org. I saw the "something blue" pumps and it is friggin 134 australian dollar!!! Then I emailed them to ask are these replicas. Here is the reply.
> 
> Dear Customer,
> 
> thank you for your email, Yes, our products are definitely authentic. And we understand that many customers feel our price seems too good to be true. We have the channel to get the high quality products from original factory with competitive price. Dont worry about it.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



This is not a Manolo Blahnik corporate site.


----------



## wannaprada

V_charlene said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. I browsed for manolo blahnik the other day and I stumbled upon www.manoloblahnik-australia.org. I saw the "something blue" pumps and it is friggin 134 australian dollar!!! Then I emailed them to ask are these replicas. Here is the reply.
> 
> Dear Customer,
> 
> thank you for your email, Yes, our products are definitely authentic. And we understand that many customers feel our price seems too good to be true. We have the channel to get the high quality products from original factory with competitive price. Don&#146;t worry about it.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



Obvious fakes! Bad fakes, in fact!


----------



## V_charlene

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Obvious fakes! Bad fakes, in fact!



That's why! How brave claiming they're authentics!!


----------



## yellow08

I tried on the electric blue suede BB's and they're next on my list...


----------



## V_charlene

I've finally received my blue suede BB in 35.5 and they're too big!!! Should've sticked to 35 (the size i use in my pigalle 100mm)


----------



## wannaprada

V_charlene said:
			
		

> I've finally received my blue suede BB in 35.5 and they're too big!!! Should've sticked to 35 (the size i use in my pigalle 100mm)



 Hopefully you're able to return and get the right size. How was the color? Was it the blue you were hoping for?


----------



## V_charlene

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Hopefully you're able to return and get the right size. How was the color? Was it the blue you were hoping for?



Yes it was the right kind of blue  it's exactly like yours i presume... i'm returning it asap!!


----------



## demicouture

those blue electric suede BBs are yummy!!

i just got myself 2 more BBs!!

one white patent (because i love myself a 90s style white stiletto)
and one grey suede (which is stunning)

love love love the BB


in terms of size:
the last ones i took half size down from my usual size (they are nappa leather)
and since those were a pinch too big i went down another half size (regardless whether patent or suede)


----------



## kendal

demicouture said:
			
		

> those blue electric suede BBs are yummy!!
> 
> and one grey suede (which is stunning)
> 
> love love love the BB
> )



Modeling shot?  The greys are on my "next to buy" list.  Just want to confirm before I take the plunge.


----------



## oatmella

The BBs are a nice style!
Wondering if anyone knows how the Campy/Campari runs - should I order 1/2 a size up, or is it tts?  Thanks


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

oatmella said:


> The BBs are a nice style!
> Wondering if anyone knows how the Campy/Campari runs - should I order 1/2 a size up, or is it tts?  Thanks



True to size


----------



## demicouture

not the best picture of my grey suede BB but i thought it would give everyone an idea..


----------



## kendal

demicouture said:
			
		

> not the best picture of my grey suede BB but i thought it would give everyone an idea..



Thanks!  I tried these on today & I don't think my feet are made for the BB .


----------



## Snugglez

I discovered BBs a month ago when I bought my first pair in tortoise patent. I was hooked!!!  Just bought another pair in copper size 35! (As an aside, there are a few more new pairs in copper available on eBay 6, 36.5, 41.5> for well under retail ...mine haven't arrived so I can't attest to them just yet...will report back!)


----------



## bprimuslevy

My SA at the Chicago Neiman's fund this pair for me. I have wanted a green pair of heels ever since last year when I missed a chance at chartreuse CL Bibis. I ordered them TTS. I can't wait for them to arrive.


----------



## wannaprada

bprimuslevy said:
			
		

> My SA at the Chicago Neiman's fund this pair for me. I have wanted a green pair of heels ever since last year when I missed a chance at chartreuse CL Bibis. I ordered them TTS. I can't wait for them to arrive.



I love this shade of green!! I have the BB in a bright grass green color but this color is amazing!


----------



## Jira

bprimuslevy said:


> My SA at the Chicago Neiman's fund this pair for me. I have wanted a green pair of heels ever since last year when I missed a chance at chartreuse CL Bibis. I ordered them TTS. I can't wait for them to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 1883936



Congrats! Love the clean lines of this design.


----------



## Kayapo97

bprimuslevy said:


> My SA at the Chicago Neiman's fund this pair for me. I have wanted a green pair of heels ever since last year when I missed a chance at chartreuse CL Bibis. I ordered them TTS. I can't wait for them to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 1883936


Lovely colour, congrats.


----------



## brittany729

bprimuslevy said:


> My SA at the Chicago Neiman's fund this pair for me. I have wanted a green pair of heels ever since last year when I missed a chance at chartreuse CL Bibis. I ordered them TTS. I can't wait for them to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 1883936


I really love the color!  Please post pics when it arrives!


----------



## audreylita

The Audi shoe.  I got them in every color.


----------



## wannaprada

audreylita said:
			
		

> The Audi shoe.  I got them in every color.



I love these!! Mod pics please!!


----------



## audreylita

wannaprada said:


> I love these!! Mod pics please!!


 
Check out my avatar, that's the one in silver. Lisa Perry put them on all her models for her show at Fashion Week. Here's a picture from the web:


----------



## megt10

audreylita said:


> The Audi shoe. I got them in every color.


 Wow, they are stunning! Congrats.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I like the Audi heels! 

Reminds me of CL's un bout though...


----------



## BOP

Advice on these leather BB please.
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...name=Manolo+Blahnik&N=306438409&bmUID=jEgRqeD

I have wide but short feet.  I usually take a 5 in summer sandals/wedges from Prada and Gucci but sometimes 5.5 in their boots.  I'm despately seeking for a pair of basic black pumps.  I've bought and returned YSL Tribtoo and Choo Lilac and Gilbert.  While they fit my wide feet, they were a too long in size 5.  How does the BB compared to these other pumps that i've listed sizewise?

Saks site does not have a glowing review of these leather BB.  One review wrote that these were "hard and umcomfortable...inexpensive looking".  I love the look of these pumps and i just want to see what others here think about the leather quality.  If it's anything like the Gucci or Tribtoo leather quality then i'd be happy.

Thoughts are greatly appreciated.  I'd love to get my first pair of Manolo!


----------



## audreylita

BOP said:


> Advice on these leather BB please.
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...name=Manolo+Blahnik&N=306438409&bmUID=jEgRqeD
> 
> I have wide but short feet.  I usually take a 5 in summer sandals/wedges from Prada and Gucci but sometimes 5.5 in their boots.  I'm despately seeking for a pair of basic black pumps.  I've bought and returned YSL Tribtoo and Choo Lilac and Gilbert.  While they fit my wide feet, they were a too long in size 5.  How does the BB compared to these other pumps that i've listed sizewise?
> 
> Saks site does not have a glowing review of these leather BB.  One review wrote that these were "hard and umcomfortable...inexpensive looking".  I love the look of these pumps and i just want to see what others here think about the leather quality.  If it's anything like the Gucci or Tribtoo leather quality then i'd be happy.
> 
> Thoughts are greatly appreciated.  I'd love to get my first pair of Manolo!



I have the BB in both the pointed and rounded toe.  If your foot is on the wider side then the rounded toe would be infinitely more comfortable.  I actually prefer the rounded toe, it just looks nicer on my foot and my husband prefers the look of the rounded toe as well.  It's a harder model to find and I don't know if it's still available but you might want to think about it as an option.


----------



## fumi

audreylita said:


> The Audi shoe.  I got them in every color.



These are so cute! My favorite is the nude colored one.


----------



## BOP

audreylita said:


> I have the BB in both the pointed and rounded toe. If your foot is on the wider side then the rounded toe would be infinitely more comfortable. I actually prefer the rounded toe, it just looks nicer on my foot and my husband prefers the look of the rounded toe as well. It's a harder model to find and I don't know if it's still available but you might want to think about it as an option.


 

Thank you for your expert advice!  Unfortunately Saks only has suede rounded toe on their site and i want to use my GC there.  I took a chance and ordered the pointy BB.  We'll see...

I love your shoe collection, BTW.  Do you mind filing me in to what storage system you use on page 209(i think)?  I think they're white cases with little dividers. 

Thanks again audreylita!


----------



## jennified_

audreylita said:


> The Audi shoe. I got them in every color.


 
These are amazing! Where can I buy? I'm in love with the nude!


----------



## bprimuslevy

These beauties brightened my rainy day. They arrived this afternoon. They're darker than their online picture but I still like them. I will compare them with a couple of my dresses when I get home. The SA was really sweet and gave me a GWP (the brooch).


----------



## audreylita

fumi said:


> These are so cute! My favorite is the nude colored one.



So far I've only seen the Audi shoe in the boutique in Manhattan.  None of the department stores have it and the sales associates never know what's coming in.

If you do order from the boutique, the shoe runs true to size.


----------



## audreylita

BOP said:


> Thank you for your expert advice!  Unfortunately Saks only has suede rounded toe on their site and i want to use my GC there.  I took a chance and ordered the pointy BB.  We'll see...
> 
> I love your shoe collection, BTW.  Do you mind filing me in to what storage system you use on page 209(i think)?  I think they're white cases with little dividers.
> 
> Thanks again audreylita!



Go to stacksandstacks.com and type in 'shoe cubby' as your search.  You'll see lots of variations.  I have the one that holds 30 pairs with the doors on the front.  They have been a life saver and you can even stack them one of top of the other to save space.


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi ... If anyone has the round toe version of the BB, can you please post a pic?  And please indicate what heel height.  Does it come in 85mm or even a bit lower?  

I am looking for a classic nude pump and my regular pump is the CL Simple 70mm.  So I  trying to venture out.  

Thank you.


----------



## jennified_

audreylita said:


> So far I've only seen the Audi shoe in the boutique in Manhattan.  None of the department stores have it and the sales associates never know what's coming in.
> 
> If you do order from the boutique, the shoe runs true to size.



How much do these retail for? TIA!


----------



## megt10

bprimuslevy said:


> These beauties brightened my rainy day. They arrived this afternoon. They're darker than their online picture but I still like them. I will compare them with a couple of my dresses when I get home. The SA was really sweet and gave me a GWP (the brooch).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1897041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1897042


 I love the color of theses shoes, they are gorgeous. The brooch is a perfect accessory.


----------



## audreylita

jennified_ said:


> How much do these retail for? TIA!



$745


----------



## fumi

bprimuslevy said:


> These beauties brightened my rainy day. They arrived this afternoon. They're darker than their online picture but I still like them. I will compare them with a couple of my dresses when I get home. The SA was really sweet and gave me a GWP (the brooch).



Such a pretty color! It'll be perfect for fall.


----------



## bprimuslevy

megt10 said:


> I love the color of theses shoes, they are gorgeous. The brooch is a perfect accessory.


 
Thank you Meg. I love your shoe and outfit posts in the CL and DvF threads. Like everyone else, I want to live in your closet.



fumi said:


> Such a pretty color! It'll be perfect for fall.


Thank you Fumi. The color is versatile, I'm glad I was able to get them.


Now, I just need to find a round toe BB.


----------



## megt10

bprimuslevy said:


> Thank you Meg. I love your shoe and outfit posts in the CL and DvF threads. Like everyone else, I want to live in your closet.
> 
> 
> Thank you Fumi. The color is versatile, I'm glad I was able to get them.
> 
> 
> Now, I just need to find a round toe BB.


 Aww, thank you. I want to live there too but DH had draw the line somewhere .


----------



## lemon!

Does anyone know if the tortoise BB stretches out? I just ordered a size 40 and they're quite tight, but they don't have a 40.5 left on the site! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod146300214


----------



## audreylita

lemon! said:


> Does anyone know if the tortoise BB stretches out? I just ordered a size 40 and they're quite tight, but they don't have a 40.5 left on the site!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod146300214



I wouldn't count on that material stretching very much.


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies, I just bought a pair of manolo zebra print booties on eBay. They're size 36. I'm usually a size 6 and have two pairs of MB's which are size 36. Just wondering if you think these will fit me as seller has a note that they would fit size 5.5? 

(the manolos I own are the hangisi satin 420 and a pair of wooden soled slip ons. I also have a pair of feathered sandals (don't know name so pic below) in 36.5 and they are too big.  

Thanks so much for your help...

Ps. I hope I have listed this in the correct forums my sincerest of apologies if there is somewhere else and I have missed it.


----------



## Kayapo97

lemon! said:


> Does anyone know if the tortoise BB stretches out? I just ordered a size 40 and they're quite tight, but they don't have a 40.5 left on the site!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod146300214


Depends where they are tight? length or width?


----------



## Kayapo97

JessieG said:


> Hi ladies, I just bought a pair of manolo zebra print booties on eBay. They're size 36. I'm usually a size 6 and have two pairs of MB's which are size 36. Just wondering if you think these will fit me as seller has a note that they would fit size 5.5?
> 
> (the manolos I own are the hangisi satin 420 and a pair of wooden soled slip ons. I also have a pair of feathered sandals (don't know name so pic below) in 36.5 and they are too big.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help...
> 
> Ps. I hope I have listed this in the correct forums my sincerest of apologies if there is somewhere else and I have missed it.


love the feather Blahniks


----------



## JessieG

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> love the feather Blahniks



Cheers...I love them too. Haven't worn them yet as they're a bit big...deciding whether I should part with them..so hard they're so goddamn cute!!


----------



## kat99

Does anybody know how the regular/patent BBs run vs. the suede? I had ordered the suedes before and they were a little too big for me - but am wondering if the patent/regular leather versions are the same, and if I should stay with my original size vs order one smaller. Thanks!


----------



## demicouture

kat99 said:


> Does anybody know how the regular/patent BBs run vs. the suede? I had ordered the suedes before and they were a little too big for me - but am wondering if the patent/regular leather versions are the same, and if I should stay with my original size vs order one smaller. Thanks!



i might be the only one here but i am the same size in any BB i own
i own the suede, patent and nappa in same sizes.

HTH


----------



## audreylita

kat99 said:


> Does anybody know how the regular/patent BBs run vs. the suede? I had ordered the suedes before and they were a little too big for me - but am wondering if the patent/regular leather versions are the same, and if I should stay with my original size vs order one smaller. Thanks!



I have the BB's in both leather and suede, no patent, and am the same size in both.  Those two leathers ran true to size.


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies...while we're talking about BB's. Are these TTS?? As in, US size?? Or do you have to go down in size because of the 120 pitch like in louboutins?  Also, will the patent stretch? 
TIA...


----------



## audreylita

JessieG said:


> Hi ladies...while we're talking about BB's. Are these TTS?? As in, US size?? Or do you have to go down in size because of the 120 pitch like in louboutins?  Also, will the patent stretch?
> TIA...



I don't know which shoe is the TT?  But all of my patent Blahnik's have stayed true to size and have not stretched.  I've had to get rid of a few because they were tight when I got them and never loosened up.


----------



## JessieG

audreylita said:
			
		

> I don't know which shoe is the TT?  But all of my patent Blahnik's have stayed true to size and have not stretched.  I've had to get rid of a few because they were tight when I got them and never loosened up.



Thanks...


----------



## jlebeann

JessieG said:


> Hi ladies...while we're talking about BB's. Are these TTS?? As in, US size?? Or do you have to go down in size because of the 120 pitch like in louboutins?  Also, will the patent stretch?
> TIA...



TTS as in true to size? They were for me. I'm a 35.5 in Manolo or Louboutin pump-type shoes. Anything with a strap at the back I can go up to a 36. I got my black suede BB in 35.5 and they fit perfectly. It's either a 100 or 105 heel height (forgot which site was titling them BB 105) on these so downsizing like you would for Louboutins shouldn't be necessary.

My suede pair have stretched out quite a bit actually... Not so they no longer fit, but they're just a lot easier to slip on than they were when I first got them. Not too sure how the patent pair would be though. I've found that patent doesn't usually stretch too too much- just a little.
But for the most part, yes, I would say they are TTS.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

JessieG said:


> Hi ladies, I just bought a pair of manolo zebra print booties on eBay. They're size 36. I'm usually a size 6 and have two pairs of MB's which are size 36. Just wondering if you think these will fit me as seller has a note that they would fit size 5.5?
> 
> (the manolos I own are the hangisi satin 420 and a pair of wooden soled slip ons. I also have a pair of feathered sandals (don't know name so pic below) in 36.5 and they are too big.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help...
> 
> Ps. I hope I have listed this in the correct forums my sincerest of apologies if there is somewhere else and I have missed it.



I love the feather!


----------



## JessieG

jlebeann said:
			
		

> TTS as in true to size? They were for me. I'm a 35.5 in Manolo or Louboutin pump-type shoes. Anything with a strap at the back I can go up to a 36. I got my black suede BB in 35.5 and they fit perfectly. It's either a 100 or 105 heel height (forgot which site was titling them BB 105) on these so downsizing like you would for Louboutins shouldn't be necessary.
> 
> My suede pair have stretched out quite a bit actually... Not so they no longer fit, but they're just a lot easier to slip on than they were when I first got them. Not too sure how the patent pair would be though. I've found that patent doesn't usually stretch too too much- just a little.
> But for the most part, yes, I would say they are TTS.



Yikes. I bought a 35.5...could be bad. Oh well of they don't fit I might have to part...but I will be oh so bad. They're a gorgeous Fluro orange...love!


----------



## Cullinan

How do you make Manolos last??

I've had loads, bought from himself in London, but the leathers are so soft I wear them out in no time at all...


----------



## audreylita

Cullinan said:


> How do you make Manolos last??
> 
> I've had loads, bought from himself in London, but the leathers are so soft I wear them out in no time at all...



I've been buying his shoes since the 80's and am diligent at working with a skilled shoe repair store to keep them in shape.   I've had soles replaced countless times and now put half rubber soles on most of my flats, in fact a lot of his shoes are now coming with those rubber soles.  When the softer ones start to stretch out, I have the shoemaker put a full size shoe pad underneath the MB innersole so the shoe will fit better again.

Any good cobbler will know what to do with your shoes if you bring them in to them.


----------



## grtlegs

Cullinan said:


> How do you make Manolos last??
> 
> I've had loads, bought from himself in London, but the leathers are so soft I wear them out in no time at all...



I don't have any problems with the leather not lasting, but rather the heel snapping(they are quite durable, but when worn daily they eventually snap and replacement heels don't look the same, so I don't even bother anymore)....


----------



## lawchick

Can somebody explain the difference between the BB, CC and Vitrea styles?  I am looking for a pair of basic pumps and I have decided to go with Manolo.  I can see some differences but I was hoping someone could break it down for me.  TIA!


----------



## Kayapo97

lawchick said:


> Can somebody explain the difference between the BB, CC and Vitrea styles? I am looking for a pair of basic pumps and I have decided to go with Manolo. I can see some differences but I was hoping someone could break it down for me. TIA!


 
BB come in two styles either pointed toe which are called BB and come in heel heights of 90, 105 and 115 or BBR which have a Round toe.

The first picture is a BB
The second is a CC - note different heel
The third is the Vitrea - note low heel style

Hope this helps.


----------



## lawchick

Kayapo97 said:


> BB come in two styles either pointed toe which are called BB and come in heel heights of 90, 105 and 115 or BBR which have a Round toe.
> 
> The first picture is a BB
> The second is a CC - note different heel
> The third is the Vitrea - note low heel style
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks that does help.  Is the heel the only difference?  It seems the Vitrea is more low cut on the sides of the foot.  Are there any other differences?  I have tried on the BB but I may not be able to get to a pair of Vitrea or CC to try on before ordering a pair.


----------



## Kayapo97

lawchick said:


> Thanks that does help.  Is the heel the only difference?  It seems the Vitrea is more low cut on the sides of the foot.  Are there any other differences?  I have tried on the BB but I may not be able to get to a pair of Vitrea or CC to try on before ordering a pair.


No I don't think it is any lower cut on the sides, it just the effect of the shape of the different shoes becuase of the heel height.


----------



## lawchick

Thanks!


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies, can anyone here authenticate MB's?? I posted in the authenticate thread and didn't get a response. Just received them and am troubled. If anyone can authenticate I'll post some pics. TIA.


----------



## wannaprada

Got these yesterday during the NYC CL meetup: MB BB in snakeskin. Not sure which snake, though, but it sure is pretty!


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> Got these yesterday during the NYC CL meetup: MB BB in snakeskin. Not sure which snake, though, but it sure is pretty!



So gorgeous!


----------



## wannaprada

fumi said:
			
		

> So gorgeous!



Thanks Fumi!

I found these while doing some outlet shopping yesterday. As soon as I tried them on, I was sold! Even more so when I discovered they would only be $200!


----------



## 4Elegance

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Got these yesterday during the NYC CL meetup: MB BB in snakeskin. Not sure which snake, though, but it sure is pretty!



Great purchase they are so pretty. Can I come play in your shoe closet lol


----------



## wannaprada

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Great purchase they are so pretty. Can I come play in your shoe closet lol



Only if you bring your Celine! Lol!


----------



## 4Elegance

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Only if you bring your Celine! Lol!



Ha you have a deal Wannaprada ...one Celine bag for a great shoe wardrobe like yours is a steal


----------



## wannaprada

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Ha you have a deal Wannaprada ...one Celine bag for a great shoe wardrobe like yours is a steal



Well, maybe not the ENTIRE shoe wardrobe. Lol!


----------



## 4Elegance

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Well, maybe not the ENTIRE shoe wardrobe. Lol!



Lol I'd settle for a fourth.  Your shoe collection is something serious


----------



## sldsd

Does anybody knows, in general situation, does Manolo mule kitten heel run true to size?


----------



## audreylita

sldsd said:


> Does anybody knows, in general situation, does Manolo mule kitten heel run true to size?



There is no pattern.  Every single shoe design runs different so one kitten could be one size and the next could run small or large.

I am a true size 38 and have purchased everything from a 37 to a 39 in his shoe.

One thing that seems to run true is the pointer the toe, likely the larger size you will need.


----------



## wannaprada

Wearing my newest pair of BB today.  Love this style!


----------



## BigAkoya

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> BB come in two styles either pointed toe which are called BB and come in heel heights of 90, 105 and 115 or BBR which have a Round toe.
> 
> The first picture is a BB
> The second is a CC - note different heel
> The third is the Vitrea - note low heel style
> 
> Hope this helps.



Hi... This info is great.  Do you have any insight on the BBR, the round toes?  Where can I find them in the 90 height or even lower? I have looked everywhere for a leather pair!  Also, since you are aware of similar styles like Vitrea, do you know if there is a similar round toe style?

Thank you.


----------



## sldsd

Hello everybody, what is the name of this style? Thanks in advance.


----------



## alexisnotonfire

Might be a stupid question, but the Manhattan boutique would most likely have suede BBs in stock, right? 

Planning on buying my first ever MB next weekend when I visit family in NJ.


----------



## wannaprada

alexisnotonfire said:
			
		

> Might be a stupid question, but the Manhattan boutique would most likely have suede BBs in stock, right?
> 
> Planning on buying my first ever MB next weekend when I visit family in NJ.



Not a stupid question and yes they do. Whether they have the color you're looking for and in your size in stock is a different question.  Good luck and have fun!


----------



## audreylita

alexisnotonfire said:


> Might be a stupid question, but the Manhattan boutique would most likely have suede BBs in stock, right?
> 
> Planning on buying my first ever MB next weekend when I visit family in NJ.



If not then Bergdorf's or Barneys would be your next stops.  They actually have different stock than the boutique and sometimes even have more to choose from.


----------



## alexisnotonfire

wannaprada said:


> Not a stupid question and yes they do. Whether they have the color you're looking for and in your size in stock is a different question.  Good luck and have fun!



Really hoping they have my size, but then again I'm a 7 - 7.5 so I may have to rely on some good luck. Thanks! 




audreylita said:


> If not then Bergdorf's or Barneys would be your next stops.  They actually have different stock than the boutique and sometimes even have more to choose from.



I'd love to experience buying my first pair from the boutique--I'm also after the paper bag hehe.. but thank you for your suggestion, if there's none at the boutique then Bergdorf's or Barneys it is!


Wish me luck for a bordeaux suede BB!


----------



## NYC Glitz

alexisnotonfire said:
			
		

> Might be a stupid question, but the Manhattan boutique would most likely have suede BBs in stock, right?
> 
> Planning on buying my first ever MB next weekend when I visit family in NJ.



I just went today and got the suede bb in navy a size 8 1/2. The SA did tell me that they were running low on sizes. But as mentioned in other posts definitely try Bergdorf, and Barneys. I went to Bergdorf and Barneys today as well and each store had many different Manolos from each other along with the classics. But definitely go into the Manolo store as it is just a place to visit as well. Also, try to go real early to beat the crowd. Good luck! I hope you find what you are looking for and please post pics. As a matter of fact I will post my two purchases down below.


----------



## NYC Glitz

Attached are my new BBs. Went to the MB store in NYC today. Just amazing. I was really looking for the turtoise BB but no store had it : (. Its ok cause I just ordered them online lol.. Hope you enjoy the pics. Sorry for the quality and turning your phone to see them. I always get confused on which way to take the pic with my phone.


----------



## alexisnotonfire

NYC Glitz said:


> I just went today and got the suede bb in navy a size 8 1/2. The SA did tell me that they were running low on sizes. But as mentioned in other posts definitely try Bergdorf, and Barneys. I went to Bergdorf and Barneys today as well and each store had many different Manolos from each other along with the classics. But definitely go into the Manolo store as it is just a place to visit as well. Also, try to go real early to beat the crowd. Good luck! I hope you find what you are looking for and please post pics. As a matter of fact I will post my two purchases down below.



Oh thanks for the heads up! I guess worse comes to worst I'll have to order them online.

Your new BBs are amazing! Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

NYC Glitz said:
			
		

> Attached are my new BBs. Went to the MB store in NYC today. Just amazing. I was really looking for the turtoise BB but no store had it : (. Its ok cause I just ordered them online lol.. Hope you enjoy the pics. Sorry for the quality and turning your phone to see them. I always get confused on which way to take the pic with my phone.



Love the new BBs!!


----------



## Kayapo97

An interesting article in the UK Daily Telegraph newspaper yesterday about Manolo

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/fea...ch-presented-me-with-her-foot-on-a-plate.html


----------



## wannaprada

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> An interesting article in the UK Daily Telegraph newspaper yesterday about Manolo
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/features/9716072/Manolo-Blahnik-Raquel-Welch-presented-me-with-her-foot-on-a-plate.html



Great article, thanks for posting!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kayapo97 said:


> An interesting article in the UK Daily Telegraph newspaper yesterday about Manolo
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/fea...ch-presented-me-with-her-foot-on-a-plate.html



Thanks Kayapo!

Are those Casadei's in your new avi? HOT! congrats


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wannaprada said:


> Got these yesterday during the NYC CL meetup: MB BB in snakeskin. Not sure which snake, though, but it sure is pretty!



AHHHHH! THOSE AMAZZZZIIINNNNNG! Congrats Prada!!!!


----------



## wannaprada

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> AHHHHH! THOSE AMAZZZZIIINNNNNG! Congrats Prada!!!!



Thanks CEC! I'm totally hooked on the BB! I have my 5th pair arriving tomorrow!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wannaprada said:


> Thanks CEC! I'm totally hooked on the BB! I have my 5th pair arriving tomorrow!



omg!!! can't wait for your reveal!!! which pair did you get?????


----------



## wannaprada

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> omg!!! can't wait for your reveal!!! which pair did you get?????



I got the cork pair, which I actually purchased before but sent back because I wasn't sure how they looked against my skin tone and for full price, I wanted to be in love.  After seeing them on sale on Barneys.com last week, I figured I could make them work!


----------



## grtlegs

NYC Glitz said:


> Attached are my new BBs. Went to the MB store in NYC today. Just amazing. I was really looking for the turtoise BB but no store had it : (. Its ok cause I just ordered them online lol.. Hope you enjoy the pics. Sorry for the quality and turning your phone to see them. I always get confused on which way to take the pic with my phone.
> 
> View attachment 1953754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1953755




Did the red patent ones go on sale???.....Bummer, missed that one....


----------



## grtlegs

Kayapo97 said:


> An interesting article in the UK Daily Telegraph newspaper yesterday about Manolo
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/fea...ch-presented-me-with-her-foot-on-a-plate.html



Thanks for posting.....I always knew Manolo knows how to design a sexy shoe and make them comfortable(read that wearable) as well.....


----------



## megt10

Kayapo97 said:


> An interesting article in the UK Daily Telegraph newspaper yesterday about Manolo
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/fea...ch-presented-me-with-her-foot-on-a-plate.html



Thanks for posting this. I have always said that MB was the most comfortable and wearable designer shoe.


----------



## wannaprada

Received my cork BB's today and I like them much more than I did before. Doesn't hurt that they were on sale this time around.


----------



## audreylita

wannaprada said:


> Received my cork BB's today and I like them much more than I did before. Doesn't hurt that they were on sale this time around.



They look great on you and really sharp with those pink cropped pants!


----------



## NY_Mami

Has anyone tried the Chaos sandal???....


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks Kayapo!
> 
> Are those Casadei's in your new avi? HOT! congrats



CEC,

Thanks, yes they are I had been looking for a pair for ages. I've now also got two pairs of boots with the same heel.


----------



## wannaprada

audreylita said:
			
		

> They look great on you and really sharp with those pink cropped pants!



Thanks Audreylita!


----------



## LavenderIce

If anyone is looking for those cork BBs, Barney's LV has several sizes on the sales rack.


----------



## jasrene10

Hi ladies! I just ordered my first pair of Manolos! They are the Colbalt Blue Carolyne sling backs and I cant wait to receive them!!!


----------



## wannaprada

jasrene10 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! I just ordered my first pair of Manolos! They are the Colbalt Blue Carolyne sling backs and I cant wait to receive them!!!



Yay, congrats! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Dukeprincess

. 






My first pair of Manolos.  Ankle Strap BBs.


----------



## wannaprada

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> .
> 
> My first pair of Manolos.  Ankle Strap BBs.



OMG, I love! I've never seen ankle strap BBs before! I need a pair!  Congrats!


----------



## Dukeprincess

wannaprada said:
			
		

> OMG, I love! I've never seen ankle strap BBs before! I need a pair!  Congrats!



Thank you!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1993545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 1993550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first pair of Manolos.  Ankle Strap BBs.



Welcome to the Manolo club, enjoy wearing your first ones.
I am sure you will love them as much as they love your feet.

Can't tell from picture, are they suede?


----------



## LavenderIce

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1993545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 1993550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first pair of Manolos.  Ankle Strap BBs.



Congrats on your first pair of MB!  They look hot on you!  Don't you just love BBs?


----------



## rdgldy

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> .
> 
> My first pair of Manolos.  Ankle Strap BBs.



fabulous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Welcome to the Manolo club, enjoy wearing your first ones.
> I am sure you will love them as much as they love your feet.
> 
> Can't tell from picture, are they suede?



Thank you! Yes, they're black suede! I'm a sucker for suede.




			
				LavenderIce said:
			
		

> Congrats on your first pair of MB!  They look hot on you!  Don't you just love BBs?



Aww thank you! They are more comfy than my CL Decolts!





			
				rdgldy said:
			
		

> fabulous!



Thanks, hon! I love them!


----------



## papertiger

*Dukeprincess*


----------



## papertiger

*wannaprada*


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1993545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 1993550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first pair of Manolos.  Ankle Strap BBs.



Duke, I love these on you. I am sure these MB's won't be your last. I find them to be the most comfortable heels and much more suited for all day wear.


----------



## wannaprada

papertiger said:
			
		

> wannaprada



Thanks! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Duke, I love these on you. I am sure these MB's won't be your last. I find them to be the most comfortable heels and much more suited for all day wear.



Ditto! I almost ordered my 5th BB last night.  I'm hooked!


----------



## LavenderIce

wannaprada said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto! *I almost ordered my 5th BB last night.  *I'm hooked!



What color were you going to order?  

Merry Christmas *T* and everyone!

I used to be the biggest MB hater.  I thought the shoes were too Elizabethan, too theatrical, too matronly and stayed away until I tried on my orange fluo BB.  They are so fun.  What tipped me over the edge is that they were on sale at Footcandy for FNO.  I get compliments on them all the time!  Even more than my CLs.












Some people accidentally make calls while their phones are in their pockets, I accidentally take pics:






Trying my best (and failing) to do the starlet pose on the red carpet:


----------



## Dukeprincess

papertiger said:
			
		

> Dukeprincess








			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Duke, I love these on you. I am sure these MB's won't be your last. I find them to be the most comfortable heels and much more suited for all day wear.



Thank you! They are super comfortable.




			
				LavenderIce said:
			
		

> What color were you going to order?
> 
> Merry Christmas T and everyone!
> 
> I used to be the biggest MB hater.  I thought the shoes were too Elizabethan, too theatrical, too matronly and stayed away until I tried on my orange fluo BB.  They are so fun.  What tipped me over the edge is that they were on sale at Footcandy for FNO.  I get compliments on them all the time!  Even more than my CLs.
> 
> Some people accidentally make calls while their phones are in their pockets, I accidentally take pics:
> 
> Trying my best (and failing) to do the starlet pose on the red carpet:



Those are beautiful on you!


----------



## megt10

LavenderIce said:


> What color were you going to order?
> 
> Merry Christmas *T* and everyone!
> 
> I used to be the biggest MB hater.  I thought the shoes were too Elizabethan, too theatrical, too matronly and stayed away until I tried on my orange fluo BB.  They are so fun.  What tipped me over the edge is that they were on sale at Footcandy for FNO.  I get compliments on them all the time!  Even more than my CLs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people accidentally make calls while their phones are in their pockets, I accidentally take pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying my best (and failing) to do the starlet pose on the red carpet:



These are awesome shoes. I love the color. Great pics too


----------



## wannaprada

LavenderIce, I was thinking of getting the pink suede or the light grey ones. Still debating. 

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## LavenderIce

wannaprada said:


> LavenderIce, I was thinking of getting the pink suede or the light grey ones. Still debating.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!!



Tough choice!  What color do you need more?  Didn't you just get the cameo rose Pigalle?  The pink suede will at least be more vibrant and rich in shade.  The grey is very light.  

Thanks *duke* and *megt*!


----------



## amandamli

Does anyone own both BBs and Jimmy Choo Abel pumps or Prada classic pumps? Which is most comfortable and can you do a side by side picture please?


----------



## grtlegs

Yes, I own the BB's in Black Patent, the Choo Abel in Black Patent and the Prada Black patent pump and by far the BB's are the most comfortable.....will try to post picts later for you


----------



## amandamli

grtlegs said:
			
		

> Yes, I own the BB's in Black Patent, the Choo Abel in Black Patent and the Prada Black patent pump and by far the BB's are the most comfortable.....will try to post picts later for you



Thank you so much.. You are a godsend! I see from the photos that BBs have a straighter heel than Abels, similar to the straight heels of Prada, is that right?


----------



## grtlegs

Hi:

OK, so these are pictures of my Manolo BB's, Choo Abel, Prada, and one you did not ask about but is one of my fav's...Sergio Rossi Veronica's......I would say my Manolo BB's and the Sergio Rossi Veronica's are my most often worn patents...Manolo's are hands down the most comfortable and if I know I will need to be standing for a long time(like a cocktail reception, etc) those are what I will wear, with the second being the Sergio Rossi Veronica's.....the Prada's are great, but for whatever reason the arch is very steep....I think the heel height is slightly higher than the BB's, but not by much....The Choo Abel's just seem plain to me.....not sure why I feel that way, but it just does not look as sexy as the others....


----------



## amandamli

grtlegs, your collection is gorgeous! Black patent is precisely what I'm looking for. I tried Prada today, the straight heels are soooo fabulous, but they were very uncomfortable to walk in. 

I just ordered the BBs on your advice, fingers crossed! 

Thank you so much for sharing with us!


----------



## audreylita

grtlegs said:


> Hi:
> 
> OK, so these are pictures of my Manolo BB's, Choo Abel, Prada, and one you did not ask about but is one of my fav's...Sergio Rossi Veronica's......I would say my Manolo BB's and the Sergio Rossi Veronica's are my most often worn patents...Manolo's are hands down the most comfortable and if I know I will need to be standing for a long time(like a cocktail reception, etc) those are what I will wear, with the second being the Sergio Rossi Veronica's.....the Prada's are great, but for whatever reason the arch is very steep....I think the heel height is slightly higher than the BB's, but not by much....The Choo Abel's just seem plain to me.....not sure why I feel that way, but it just does not look as sexy as the others....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1997106
> 
> 
> View attachment 1997107
> 
> 
> View attachment 1997108
> 
> 
> View attachment 1997109



Great back to back photos, thanks for posting them!  Manolo Blahnik is always my 'go to' shoe and I own several pairs of the BB's but my favorite is the BB with the round toe.  They are my most comfy high heels!


----------



## Kayapo97

Just seen this new colourways for the MB BB - just love the patent fuchsia!


----------



## jasrene10

I just received my cobalt blue carolyne sling backs and so glad that I dis get a half size up cos they fit well! XD 









Love them!


----------



## sakura23

These just arrived! Sale purchase from shopsavannahs. Great work shoe. BBR 90


----------



## megt10

sakura23 said:


> These just arrived! Sale purchase from shopsavannahs. Great work shoe. BBR 90
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012944



So pretty and they look great on you.


----------



## MsBusyBee

wow. what a collection


----------



## Dukeprincess

jasrene10 said:


> I just received my cobalt blue carolyne sling backs and so glad that I dis get a half size up cos they fit well! XD
> 
> View attachment 2002617
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2002618
> 
> 
> Love them!



Those are beautiful.  I tried on the fuchsia color at Nordstrom.  Very comfortable.



sakura23 said:


> These just arrived! Sale purchase from shopsavannahs. Great work shoe. BBR 90
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012944



The suede is so rich!  Lovely!


----------



## BigAkoya

sakura23 said:
			
		

> These just arrived! Sale purchase from shopsavannahs. Great work shoe. BBR 90



Love them!  The BBRs are my favorite MB style.  I'm waiting for the beige patent to come to the US!  Your blue suede is stunning.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Does anyone have the BB black TITANIUM color??? If yes, can I ask if the leather is specchio or patent leather? cuz I don't want specchio... the color just rubs off and doesn't wear as well as patent...
Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## audreylita

Barneys finally got in the Audi shoe.  I got all the original colors from the MB boutique and now got these new ones from Barneys.  Since my name is on the box, I feel compelled to buy all of them.


----------



## wannaprada

audreylita said:
			
		

> Barneys finally got in the Audi shoe.  I got all the original colors from the MB boutique and now got these new ones from Barneys.  Since my name is on the box, I feel compelled to buy all of them.



Wow, nice!


----------



## Dukeprincess

My new Bow pumps I snagged for $208 at Nordstrom!


----------



## wannaprada

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> My new Bow pumps I snagged for $208 at Nordstrom!



Those are so pretty!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

wannaprada said:


> Those are so pretty!!



Thank you!  I love them.


----------



## alexisnotonfire

Dukeprincess said:


> My new Bow pumps I snagged for $208 at Nordstrom!
> 
> View attachment 2021926



Omg those are just so romantic!


----------



## Dukeprincess

alexisnotonfire said:


> Omg those are just so romantic!



Thank you!  You need a pair too.


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Does anyone have the BB black TITANIUM color??? If yes, can I ask if the leather is specchio or patent leather? cuz I don't want specchio... the color just rubs off and doesn't wear as well as patent...
> Thanks ladies!!!



according to what I have seen it is specchio, sorry.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kayapo97 said:


> according to what I have seen it is specchio, sorry.



awww that's a bummer, thanks Kay!!!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> My new Bow pumps I snagged for $208 at Nordstrom!
> 
> View attachment 2021926



Duke these are gorgeous. Nordstrom has the best sales, congrats.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Duke these are gorgeous. Nordstrom has the best sales, congrats.



Thank you, *Meg!*


----------



## cuselover

Is the sale still going on?


----------



## LavenderIce

jasrene10 said:


> I just received my cobalt blue carolyne sling backs and so glad that I dis get a half size up cos they fit well! XD
> 
> View attachment 2002617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2002618
> 
> 
> Love them!



That color is gorgeous!



sakura23 said:


> These just arrived! Sale purchase from shopsavannahs. Great work shoe. BBR 90
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012944



Congrats on your BBR!  I hope to come across a pair one day.



audreylita said:


> Barneys finally got in the Audi shoe.  I got all the original colors from the MB boutique and now got these new ones from Barneys.  Since my name is on the box, I feel compelled to buy all of them.



You must have the most complete Audi collection!



Dukeprincess said:


> My new Bow pumps I snagged for $208 at Nordstrom!
> 
> View attachment 2021926



I love those!  The color is so rich and the bows make the shoes so feminine!


----------



## Kayapo97

Couldn't resist any longer so just placed order for another pair of BB -  this time in silver, considered the specchio silver but went for the patent metallic silver in the end. Think they will match my dress better and also taking note of what CEC said about specchio finish.

Whilst I was doing this also saw this ankle chain shoe called Taislao which I thought was quite fun. Just to many lovely shoes to choose from.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kayapo97 said:


> Couldn't resist any longer so just placed order for another pair of BB -  this time in silver, considered the specchio silver but went for the patent metallic silver in the end. Think they will match my dress better and also taking note of what CEC said about specchio finish.
> 
> Whilst I was doing this also saw this ankle chain shoe called Taislao which I thought was quite fun. Just to many lovely shoes to choose from.



haha this is too funny! i was just thinking of you Kayapo!!
Btw, I did order the Black Titanium BBs even though NM said they're specchio. I checked with Saks, and they assured me that they're PATENT! So I was like... meh... I'll give it a shot and see which company's right and pre-ordered them.

I was also stalking the Taislo.... They are HOT! I really wanted them too, but opted for a more practical pair for work. I would've also pre-ordered the Pasha (PVC middle, patent toe, heel, and back), but they didn't have my size.

I am going a lil nuts for BBs... I have a 6th pair coming too in last season's lilac suede which I got for a steal!


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> haha this is too funny! i was just thinking of you Kayapo!!
> Btw, I did order the Black Titanium BBs even though NM said they're specchio. I checked with Saks, and they assured me that they're PATENT! So I was like... meh... I'll give it a shot and see which company's right and pre-ordered them.
> 
> I was also stalking the Taislo.... They are HOT! I really wanted them too, but opted for a more practical pair for work. I would've also pre-ordered the Pasha (PVC middle, patent toe, heel, and back), but they didn't have my size.
> 
> I am going a lil nuts for BBs... I have a 6th pair coming too in last season's lilac suede which I got for a steal!



lol!! Its all too much - let me know what the titanium are like when you get them as I was quite drawn to them as well.  Where did you order the lilac suede from? How long will we be able to resist another pair - days, weeks?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kayapo97 said:


> lol!! Its all too much - let me know what the titanium are like when you get them as I was quite drawn to them as well.  Where did you order the lilac suede from? How long will we be able to resist another pair - days, weeks?



Yeah I definitely will, but they probably won't be shipped until March as they're a pre-order. 
I got the lilac BB from NM. It was the last pair that I happened to snatch up. 
This season has been really good. I love the new styles!!!


----------



## megt10

Kayapo97 said:


> Couldn't resist any longer so just placed order for another pair of BB -  this time in silver, considered the specchio silver but went for the patent metallic silver in the end. Think they will match my dress better and also taking note of what CEC said about specchio finish.
> 
> Whilst I was doing this also saw this ankle chain shoe called Taislao which I thought was quite fun. Just to many lovely shoes to choose from.



Love the Taislao. I was looking at those. I am so trying to resist buying more shoes but these make it really difficult especially with the GC promo going on at NM.


----------



## susu1978

Hi ladies, I'm looking for any colour hangisi flats or kitten heels on discount I'm a size 36.5 or 37 , please let me know if u spot any on sale. I'm desperate


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yeah I definitely will, but they probably won't be shipped until March as they're a pre-order.
> I got the lilac BB from NM. It was the last pair that I happened to snatch up.
> This season has been really good. I love the new styles!!!



Oh lucky you on the lilac BB. Ah pre-order at least that possibly delays the bill a bit - LOL


----------



## Kayapo97

megt10 said:


> Love the Taislao. I was looking at those. I am so trying to resist buying more shoes but these make it really difficult especially with the GC promo going on at NM.



And they extended the promo for a day - lucky you!
Let us know if temptation overcomes resistance!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kayapo97 said:


> Oh lucky you on the lilac BB. Ah pre-order at least that possibly delays the bill a bit - LOL



Thanks! I feel like I have enough BB 105 now, but I REALLY want a 115 heel height. I haven't been able to try on a pair my size, and I think I heard you say that you've tried them before? How does it compare to the lower height?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> Love the Taislao. I was looking at those. I am so trying to resist buying more shoes but these make it really difficult especially with the GC promo going on at NM.



lol I'm trying to resist too. I'll wait for the next GC event and see if my size is still there - if yes, then they're meant to be! It'll also give me time to *think* if I really need them.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

I got a pair of hangsi from NM too, n it showed a shipped date on March , and I thought they only charge me wen it shipped ? But I saw a charge on my debtcard today for over 1k. Weird


----------



## AMGBirkin

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I got a pair of hangsi from NM too, n it showed a shipped date on March , and I thought they only charge me wen it shipped ? But I saw a charge on my debtcard today for over 1k. Weird








Yes, I just bought it early january its US$1,030 ish from NM. Its a very beautiful pair of shoes, however I found the heels a bit high for me as I am not used to wear high heels. I dont think Hangisi ever been on sale.


----------



## megt10

Kayapo97 said:


> And they extended the promo for a day - lucky you!
> Let us know if temptation overcomes resistance!



I saw that but was so busy yesterday I never got back to my computer. So next event maybe.


----------



## audreylita

AMGBirkin said:


> View attachment 2033698
> 
> 
> Yes, I just bought it early january its US$1,030 ish from NM. Its a very beautiful pair of shoes, however I found the heels a bit high for me as I am not used to wear high heels. I dont think Hangisi ever been on sale.



One of the colors was on sale in the boutique in Manhattan.  I think it was pink.


----------



## d-girl1011

I haven't bought any yet - but I will be acquiring bb's in black suede when I go to the US in April (they're $100 cheaper than the Canadian price from what I can gather). 

I'll be in San Fran - can anyone recommend a good place to buy them there?


----------



## legaldiva

CEC.LV4eva said:


> lol I'm trying to resist too. I'll wait for the next GC event and see if my size is still there - if yes, then they're meant to be! It'll also give me time to *think* if I really need them.



I want the grey BBs so badly, and they popped up in my size online the day after the GC event ended!!!  GRRR.


----------



## AMGBirkin

audreylita said:


> One of the colors was on sale in the boutique in Manhattan.  I think it was pink.



So unlucky, I thought the SA told me that Hangisi ever been on sale *sigh* 
Did u know how much was it on sale, audreylita? Thanks


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

legaldiva said:


> I want the grey BBs so badly, and they popped up in my size online the day after the GC event ended!!!  GRRR.



Oh no! I hate it when that happens! I know usually NM does these GC quite frequently, so if they're not snatched up next month, definitely get them


----------



## susu1978

I found a few on sale on foot candy but not my size though, I think you have to call the store to place your order.


----------



## Kayapo97

megt10 said:


> I saw that but was so busy yesterday I never got back to my computer. So next event maybe.



Lucky escape, or is it just delaying the pleasure


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks! I feel like I have enough BB 105 now, but I REALLY want a 115 heel height. I haven't been able to try on a pair my size, and I think I heard you say that you've tried them before? How does it compare to the lower height?



Yes, true to size so no difference, but for me I like my BBs to be more a day to day shoe so 115 is somewhat too high for that.


----------



## megt10

Kayapo97 said:


> Lucky escape, or is it just delaying the pleasure


Probably delaying the pleasure. I know there will be another GC event so I can wait. God knows it isn't like I have nothing to wear  especially since I have expanded my shoe collection from CL & MB to include Valentino.


legaldiva said:


> I want the grey BBs so badly, and they popped up in my size online the day after the GC event ended!!!  GRRR.



Aww, I am so sorry you missed it. Keep an I out for the next event.


----------



## KitsilanoKittys

kitsilanokittyscloset.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/manoloblahnik.jpg?w=637&h=637

Thrifted these size 39 Manolo Blahnik black pony hair boots with back zipper. Anyone know what year/collection these are from? I have found the same boot in all leather on eBay but that owner doesn't know the year either! Any help would be awesome...


----------



## bougainvillier

.


----------



## yellow08

I loving the look of these.


----------



## legaldiva

I am just loving Manolo lately.  So happy about the return to more feminine, understated style.


----------



## weibaobai

beautiful Hangisi's!  I got the pink ones on sale a year ago through Nordys...so some season colors will go on sale...but the main colors like blue or black usually never do. 




AMGBirkin said:


> View attachment 2033698
> 
> 
> Yes, I just bought it early january its US$1,030 ish from NM. Its a very beautiful pair of shoes, however I found the heels a bit high for me as I am not used to wear high heels. I dont think Hangisi ever been on sale.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

AMGBirkin said:


> View attachment 2033698
> 
> 
> Yes, I just bought it early january its US$1,030 ish from NM. Its a very beautiful pair of shoes, however I found the heels a bit high for me as I am not used to wear high heels. I dont think Hangisi ever been on sale.


it beautiful  i cant wait to receive mine


----------



## AMGBirkin

weibaobai said:


> beautiful Hangisi's!  I got the pink ones on sale a year ago through Nordys...so some season colors will go on sale...but the main colors like blue or black usually never do.


thank you weibaobai. Its hard to get my size, lucky enough I got one. 
post the pink one here please!


----------



## AMGBirkin

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> it beautiful  i cant wait to receive mine


thank you 
when your shoes arrive, please share it here


----------



## billbill

ladies. need your help

is this same as usual BB? cause i tried couples but the toe box looks longer in the pic. this is the only place i can find an orange pair. thanks!!!

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/BB-12!BLA/MANOLO+BLAHNIK+-+BB-12+-+MORE+COLORS


----------



## wannaprada

billbill said:
			
		

> ladies. need your help
> 
> is this same as usual BB? cause i tried couples but the toe box looks longer in the pic. this is the only place i can find an orange pair. thanks!!!
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/BB-12%21BLA/MANOLO+BLAHNIK+-+BB-12+-+MORE+COLORS



That toe box looks weird and unusually long!


----------



## audreylita

billbill said:


> ladies. need your help
> 
> is this same as usual BB? cause i tried couples but the toe box looks longer in the pic. this is the only place i can find an orange pair. thanks!!!
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/BB-12!BLA/MANOLO+BLAHNIK+-+BB-12+-+MORE+COLORS





wannaprada said:


> That toe box looks weird and unusually long!



There's definitely pictures of two different shoes on this ad.  One is the BB but that top picture is not, at least it's different than the BB's I've purchased.


----------



## wannaprada

audreylita said:
			
		

> There's definitely pictures of two different shoes on this ad.  One is the BB but that top picture is not, at least it's different than the BB's I've purchased.



I agree. It almost looks like the BB and the CC??


----------



## LavenderIce

billbill said:


> ladies. need your help
> 
> is this same as usual BB? cause i tried couples but the toe box looks longer in the pic. this is the only place i can find an orange pair. thanks!!!
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/BB-12!BLA/MANOLO+BLAHNIK+-+BB-12+-+MORE+COLORS



I posted pics of my orange pair a few pages back.  I got them from Footcandy.


----------



## wannaprada

I have yet another pair of BBs on their way to me. I cannot wait to get these pretty shoes!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> I have yet another pair of BBs on their way to me. I cannot wait to get these pretty shoes!



These are so pretty Wanna.


----------



## Bethc

I kinda like these, they're from the FW2013 Victoria Beckham show in NYC today.  I wonder if they were just for her show or if he'll make them for sale?


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> These are so pretty Wanna.



Thanks Megt! Despite the snow storm that hit my area Friday, I have spring on my mind!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

My belated reveal:

*BB 105 in Fodera Rosé Suede*

The lilac color is gorgeous and perfect for spring!







Also outfit pix for work on Valentines day next week:
Chinese silk blouse
Ann Taylor cashmere cardigan
RW & Co dress skirt
Louis Vuitton Onatah Cuir bag
Club Monaco python belt
Tiffany, David Yurman, and Sorelli jewelry


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My belated reveal:
> 
> *BB 105 in Fodera Rosé Suede*
> 
> The lilac color is gorgeous and perfect for spring!
> 
> View attachment 2059282
> 
> 
> View attachment 2059283
> 
> 
> Also outfit pix for work on Valentines day next week:
> Chinese silk blouse
> Ann Taylor cashmere cardigan
> RW & Co dress skirt
> Louis Vuitton Onatah Cuir bag
> Club Monaco python belt
> Tiffany, David Yurman, and Sorelli jewelry
> 
> View attachment 2059284
> 
> 
> View attachment 2059285



Lovely colour BBs and lovely outfit. 
I would just worry about keeping that light suede clean.


----------



## Bethc

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My belated reveal:
> 
> BB 105 in Fodera Rosé Suede
> 
> The lilac color is gorgeous and perfect for spring!
> 
> Also outfit pix for work on Valentines day next week:
> Chinese silk blouse
> Ann Taylor cashmere cardigan
> RW & Co dress skirt
> Louis Vuitton Onatah Cuir bag
> Club Monaco python belt
> Tiffany, David Yurman, and Sorelli jewelry



Love them!  Love the color!


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My belated reveal:
> 
> BB 105 in Fodera Rosé Suede
> 
> The lilac color is gorgeous and perfect for spring!
> 
> Also outfit pix for work on Valentines day next week:
> Chinese silk blouse
> Ann Taylor cashmere cardigan
> RW & Co dress skirt
> Louis Vuitton Onatah Cuir bag
> Club Monaco python belt
> Tiffany, David Yurman, and Sorelli jewelry



Your pairing is pure perfection!!! Love these so much! How do you size in BB? For some reason I feel MBs are super wide and big...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> Your pairing is pure perfection!!! Love these so much! How do you size in BB? For some reason I feel MBs are super wide and big...



Thanks bougainvillier!! I take either half size down or TTS. For suede and kidskin, I'd recommend half size down as they're likely to stretch. However for patent, stick to your TTS. I also go by availability... sometimes my preferred size is sold out, so I have to make do with whatever's available 



Bethc said:


> Love them!  Love the color!



Thank you Bethc!!! Yeah, I have a soft spot for anything purple... It's a gorgeous color that suits every skintone! 



Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely colour BBs and lovely outfit.
> I would just worry about keeping that light suede clean.



Thanks K! Yeah, that's also my biggest worry... thus I'm Meltonian-ing them as we speak


----------



## megt10

Bethc said:


> I kinda like these, they're from the FW2013 Victoria Beckham show in NYC today.  I wonder if they were just for her show or if he'll make them for sale?


I like these too.


CEC.LV4eva said:


> My belated reveal:
> 
> *BB 105 in Fodera Rosé Suede*
> 
> The lilac color is gorgeous and perfect for spring!
> 
> View attachment 2059282
> 
> 
> View attachment 2059283
> 
> 
> Also outfit pix for work on Valentines day next week:
> Chinese silk blouse
> Ann Taylor cashmere cardigan
> RW & Co dress skirt
> Louis Vuitton Onatah Cuir bag
> Club Monaco python belt
> Tiffany, David Yurman, and Sorelli jewelry
> 
> View attachment 2059284
> 
> 
> View attachment 2059285



You and the shoes are stunning. I love the color. You look so chic.


----------



## wannaprada

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> My belated reveal:
> 
> BB 105 in Fodera Rosé Suede
> 
> The lilac color is gorgeous and perfect for spring!
> 
> Also outfit pix for work on Valentines day next week:
> Chinese silk blouse
> Ann Taylor cashmere cardigan
> RW & Co dress skirt
> Louis Vuitton Onatah Cuir bag
> Club Monaco python belt
> Tiffany, David Yurman, and Sorelli jewelry



I love the color of those BBs!


----------



## Feifeiny

I just got these last week! My newest addition to my collection! 

They are velvet


----------



## Kayapo97

Feifeiny said:


> I just got these last week! My newest addition to my collection!
> 
> They are velvet



Oh lovely congrats - what are you going to wear them with?


----------



## Feifeiny

Kayapo97 said:


> Oh lovely congrats - what are you going to wear them with?



I haven't decided yet lol

Currently 7.5 months preggers so I am going to wait post baby before wearing them out


----------



## Kayapo97

Feifeiny said:


> I haven't decided yet lol
> 
> Currently 7.5 months preggers so I am going to wait post baby before wearing them out



Congrats on the baby. Will be great to wear for a nice evening out once have settled into new routine, I remember it well.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> You and the shoes are stunning. I love the color. You look so chic.



Thanks Megs! I really don't need any more BBs, but it was too pretty of a color and too good of a deal to pass hehe



wannaprada said:


> I love the color of those BBs!



Thanks wanna! Yeah, the color is gorgeous, perfect for spring! Can't wait to see you new addition too! I always love your mod pix!



Feifeiny said:


> I just got these last week! My newest addition to my collection!
> 
> They are velvet



Ooooh! congrats! I was eyeing those last season! they're SOOOOOO gorgeous IRL. You must show us a mod pic at one point!


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks Megs! I really don't need any more BBs, but it was too pretty of a color and too good of a deal to pass hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks wanna! Yeah, the color is gorgeous, perfect for spring! Can't wait to see you new addition too! I always love your mod pix!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh! congrats! I was eyeing those last season! they're SOOOOOO gorgeous IRL. You must show us a mod pic at one point!



That gets me every time too. If it is a good deal and pretty I just can't resist.


----------



## megt10

Feifeiny said:


> I just got these last week! My newest addition to my collection!
> 
> They are velvet



Oh, those are so pretty.


----------



## wannaprada

Well, I receive and returned my latest BBs. For one, they were a tad too big and second, they were much brighter in person than they appeared in the pic. While I liked them, I wasn't in love with them and at full price, I have to love a shoe! I'm sure they'll go on sale eventually at which point I'll snag them up!


----------



## Feifeiny

megt10 said:


> Oh, those are so pretty.



Thanks! I got them on sale too! The manolo store in NYC was having a huge sale and I couldn't resist even though I am not supposed to be indulging according to DH. So I haven't told him about it &#128541;

I hid them in the back of my closet along w my other manolos


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

My newest addition:

*SS13 "BB" 105 in PATENT Black Titanium!*

As some of you may remember, I had a question earlier about these being "specchio" (as per NM online) or not, and I took a gamble of pre-ordering them anyhow cuz Saks said they're definitely not. Anyhow, now that they've arrived, I can confirm that Saks was right and that they're indeed PATENT leather which is even printed on the box. I absolutely love these and I've been looking for a pair of classic work-horse shoes for a while now and they're perfect for me!


----------



## wannaprada

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My newest addition:
> 
> SS13 "BB" 105 in PATENT Black Titanium!
> 
> As some of you may remember, I had a question earlier about these being "specchio" (as per NM online) or not, and I took a gamble of pre-ordering them anyhow cuz Saks said they're definitely not. Anyhow, now that they've arrived, I can confirm that Saks was right and that they're indeed PATENT leather which is even printed on the box. I absolutely love these and I've been looking for a pair of classic work-horse shoes for a while now and they're perfect for me!



Beautiful!


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My newest addition:
> 
> *SS13 "BB" 105 in PATENT Black Titanium!*
> 
> 
> Oh I am so glad they were what you were looking for. They look great especially with the leather leggings.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wannaprada said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks Wanna! I know you wanted the floral ones this season, but I guess it didn't work out. I can't wait to see your next BBs too! You always have great outfits to match all your shoes!!!



Kayapo97 said:


> CEC.LV4eva said:
> 
> 
> 
> My newest addition:
> 
> *SS13 "BB" 105 in PATENT Black Titanium!*
> 
> 
> Oh I am so glad they were what you were looking for. They look great especially with the leather leggings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks K! I was seriously magnifying the pix and straining my eyes to look at the material intensely when I was ordering them. My gut feeling told me they were the same finish as my patent "Flesh" BBs, so I took a hunch at it lol
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My newest addition:
> 
> *SS13 "BB" 105 in PATENT Black Titanium!*
> 
> As some of you may remember, I had a question earlier about these being "specchio" (as per NM online) or not, and I took a gamble of pre-ordering them anyhow cuz Saks said they're definitely not. Anyhow, now that they've arrived, I can confirm that Saks was right and that they're indeed PATENT leather which is even printed on the box. I absolutely love these and I've been looking for a pair of classic work-horse shoes for a while now and they're perfect for me!
> 
> View attachment 2070196
> 
> 
> View attachment 2070197
> 
> 
> View attachment 2070198
> 
> 
> View attachment 2070200
> 
> 
> View attachment 2070199



Wow, you look gorgeous CEC and I love these shoes on you.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> Wow, you look gorgeous CEC and I love these shoes on you.



Thanks Megs! Yeah, I think they can be dressed up or down, casual, or for work.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Can you tell I LOVE BBs??? lol

My BB collection since 2009:





Also just a note about the BB's heels, they CAN be different from style to style.
The older version had a "curved/flared square" heel, eg. Satin Lace BBs (right)
The newer versions are mostly of the "straight square" heel, eg. Black Titanium (left)
but once in a while you can get an erratic "tapered round" heel, eg. Flesh BBs (middle)


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Can you tell I LOVE BBs??? lol
> 
> My BB collection since 2009:
> 
> View attachment 2071608
> 
> 
> 
> Also just a note about the BB's heels, they CAN be different from style to style.
> The older version had a "curved/flared square" heel, eg. Satin Lace BBs (right)
> The newer versions are mostly of the "straight square" heel, eg. Black Titanium (left)
> but once in a while you can get an erratic "tapered round" heel, eg. Flesh BBs (middle)
> 
> View attachment 2071609



Gorgeous collection CEC. Love the Satin Lace BBs.


----------



## yellow08

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Can you tell I LOVE BBs??? lol
> 
> My BB collection since 2009:
> 
> View attachment 2071608
> 
> 
> 
> Also just a note about the BB's heels, they CAN be different from style to style.
> The older version had a "curved/flared square" heel, eg. Satin Lace BBs (right)
> The newer versions are mostly of the "straight square" heel, eg. Black Titanium (left)
> but once in a while you can get an erratic "tapered round" heel, eg. Flesh BBs (middle)
> 
> View attachment 2071609




Nice collection of BB's!


----------



## ncch

Do the BBs come in only one heel height?  105mm?  Love them but have decided they're a little too high for me everyday


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous collection CEC. Love the Satin Lace BBs.



Thank you Megs!!! Yeah those were my first loves and I still haven't worn them ever yet. I think they're too pretty to be "destroyed"



yellow08 said:


> Nice collection of BB's!



Thank you yellow08!



ncch said:


> Do the BBs come in only one heel height?  105mm?  Love them but have decided they're a little too high for me everyday



No there's 70, 90, 105, 120 available. And recently an even lower version something like 15????


----------



## grtlegs

ncch said:


> Do the BBs come in only one heel height?  105mm?  Love them but have decided they're a little too high for me everyday


I can tell you that I was on a business trip to Washington DC last weekend.....I wandered into the Nordstroms at Tyson's Corner and they had the BB's with a 90mm heel in navy kid....I tried them on....very comfy......I am certain they were the BB's because I made it a point to look at the box....Have not seen the 90's anywhere else live.....I think the 90's are available at Barney's NY .com...good luck....I am going to wait for a sale.....too rich for me right now.....


Just checked the Barneys.com...they have the BB's with a 90mm heel in nude kid, black kid and navy kid...yeah!!!


----------



## ncch

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you Megs!!! Yeah those were my first loves and I still haven't worn them ever yet. I think they're too pretty to be "destroyed"
> 
> Thank you yellow08!
> 
> No there's 70, 90, 105, 120 available. And recently an even lower version something like 15????



Nice!  I can definitely do 70s and 90s!


----------



## ncch

grtlegs said:


> I can tell you that I was on a business trip to Washington DC last weekend.....I wandered into the Nordstroms at Tyson's Corner and they had the BB's with a 90mm heel in navy kid....I tried them on....very comfy......I am certain they were the BB's because I made it a point to look at the box....Have not seen the 90's anywhere else live.....I think the 90's are available at Barney's NY .com...good luck....I am going to wait for a sale.....too rich for me right now.....
> 
> Just checked the Barneys.com...they have the BB's with a 90mm heel in nude kid, black kid and navy kid...yeah!!!



I guess the lower ones are harder to find?  I have never seen BBs less than 105 either but I'm glad they are out there.  Thanks for the info, off to check them out!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ncch said:


> I guess the lower ones are harder to find?  I have never seen BBs less than 105 either but I'm glad they are out there.  Thanks for the info, off to check them out!



Check out Shop Savannah for the lower heels. They have a lot of 70s and 90s.
Also Manolo boutiques always carry the best selection of course.


----------



## LavenderIce

Stunning new BBs *CEC*!  Both pairs are stunning and look spectacular on you!


----------



## LavenderIce

ncch said:


> I guess the lower ones are harder to find?  I have never seen BBs less than 105 either but I'm glad they are out there.  Thanks for the info, off to check them out!



I was at the MB boutique at the Wynn in Las Vegas, they had a ton of lower heeled styles.  

Overall though, I was disappointed in the selection for the higher heel heights.  The other retailers such as Barneys at the Palazzo had more of a selection.


----------



## audreylita

The boutique in Manhattan has gotten almost the entire new line.  Lots of really terrific new styles.  Many of them seemed to follow me home.


----------



## ncch

Thank you CEC.LV4eva and LavenderIce!  I can't wait to check them out in person!


----------



## Feifeiny

So here is my small collection of manolos

I constantly want to buy more but with 2 kids under 3 years old I don't have the opportunity to wear them as much anymore 

Still I am tempted whenever I see a good sale


----------



## lpst626

Has anyone bought these pacha PVC pumps yet ? 

I got them on Saturday. I just love the look but don't know if I should keep them. Anyone have reviews about the fit and comfort on this so far ?  the plastic is a little hard but I'm sure they'll soften up!


----------



## wannaprada

lpst626 said:


> Has anyone bought these pacha PVC pumps yet ?
> 
> I got them on Saturday. I just love the look but don't know if I should keep them. Anyone have reviews about the fit and comfort on this so far ?  the plastic is a little hard but I'm sure they'll soften up!



I like these but I'll admit I was a little surprise to see Manolo make a shoe so similar to a Louboutin shoe. I like the fact Manolo is so classic with his designs. I'd love to see a mod pic of this shoe to maybe change my mind.


----------



## lpst626

wannaprada said:


> I like these but I'll admit I was a little surprise to see Manolo make a shoe so similar to a Louboutin shoe. I like the fact Manolo is so classic with his designs. I'd love to see a mod pic of this shoe to maybe change my mind.



Yes I thought the same thing. I liked the price point for the manolos. I think I love them. I just need to commit and wear them out.


----------



## wannaprada

lpst626 said:


> Yes I thought the same thing. I liked the price point for the manolos. I think I love them. I just need to commit and wear them out.



They look great on! You may have just changed my mind!


----------



## ncch

lpst626 said:


> Yes I thought the same thing. I liked the price point for the manolos. I think I love them. I just need to commit and wear them out.



Love these!  Can you keep us posted on how the plastic feels after a few wears?  Not just it being hard but I'm afraid they might get uncomfortable bc it can't breathe.  Thanks!


----------



## lpst626

ncch said:


> Love these!  Can you keep us posted on how the plastic feels after a few wears?  Not just it being hard but I'm afraid they might get uncomfortable bc it can't breathe.  Thanks!



Sure ! These have small holes on the side prevent fogging. But I'll let you know anyways!


----------



## Mellee

MB BB experts- do the heels also come in 110 mm? I noticed that several styles on the Saks website are listed at 110 mm as opposed to 100 mm. I'm not sure if this is an error by Saks or if 110 mm BB heel heights really exist in certain styles. 

For example:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...UCT<>prd_id=845524446554572&site_refer=AFF001


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Mellee said:


> MB BB experts- do the heels also come in 110 mm? I noticed that several styles on the Saks website are listed at 110 mm as opposed to 100 mm. I'm not sure if this is an error by Saks or if 110 mm BB heel heights really exist in certain styles.
> 
> For example:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...UCT<>prd_id=845524446554572&site_refer=AFF001



Saks and many other department stores just randomly make up an approximate heel height.
110mm does NOT exist in the BB style. Please go back and see the heel heights that I just posted on the last page. I believe what you mean is 105 



lpst626 said:


> Has anyone bought these pacha PVC pumps yet ?
> 
> I got them on Saturday. I just love the look but don't know if I should keep them. Anyone have reviews about the fit and comfort on this so far ?  the plastic is a little hard but I'm sure they'll soften up!
> 
> View attachment 2078611



Do you find the fit is the same as BBs or smaller?
I like them on you... and I'm currently on a hunt for my pair... so if you're my size, I don't object for you to return them


----------



## Mellee

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Saks and many other department stores just randomly make up an approximate heel height.
> 110mm does NOT exist in the BB style. Please go back and see the heel heights that I just posted on the last page. I believe what you mean is 105
> 
> Thanks! That's what I was hoping for. I'm off to order my first pair of BBs!


----------



## lpst626

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Saks and many other department stores just randomly make up an approximate heel height.
> 110mm does NOT exist in the BB style. Please go back and see the heel heights that I just posted on the last page. I believe what you mean is 105
> 
> Do you find the fit is the same as BBs or smaller?
> I like them on you... and I'm currently on a hunt for my pair... so if you're my size, I don't object for you to return them



They have the same fit. Although I have suede bbs and I wear 37.5. I went a half size up because I don't expect them to soften up as much. 

Yea they were on preorder at Online and as soon as they became available they were sold out. I got lucky and found them during my mini vaca in Austin


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lpst626 said:


> They have the same fit. Although I have suede bbs and I wear 37.5. I went a half size up because I don't expect them to soften up as much.
> 
> Yea they were on preorder at Online and as soon as they became available they were sold out. I got lucky and found them during my mini vaca in Austin



Lucky you! And you wear them really well too! Since they were a hard pair to find for you, definitely keep them.

Are your suede BBs *tight* fitting though when you just bought them?
I'm thinking if I should just go ahead and try to order half size larger... even though my usual size is slightly big (I like my shoes non-tight though).


----------



## lpst626

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Lucky you! And you wear them really well too! Since they were a hard pair to find for you, definitely keep them.
> 
> Are your suede BBs *tight* fitting though when you just bought them?
> I'm thinking if I should just go ahead and try to order half size larger... even though my usual size is slightly big (I like my shoes non-tight though).



Thanks! That's what I'm thinking too... To keep them. 

Yes they were tight. I'm usually 38 but my SA told me they would stretch. He stretched them for me while I was at the store. After 2 wears they fit me perfectly. I think the shoe would have stretched too much if I got the 38.


----------



## ncch

lpst626 said:


> Sure ! These have small holes on the side prevent fogging. But I'll let you know anyways!



Oh they do have holes!  That's good.  You just got these right?  So lucky - I'm only seeing silver available for preorder in my size at saks..


----------



## lpst626

ncch said:


> Oh they do have holes!  That's good.  You just got these right?  So lucky - I'm only seeing silver available for preorder in my size at saks..



Yes I got them last Saturday. They just put them out that day. Neimans only has one size online. But if you try calling Saks or neimans im sure they'll be able to find your size in the company. Good luck!


----------



## ncch

lpst626 said:


> Yes I got them last Saturday. They just put them out that day. Neimans only has one size online. But if you try calling Saks or neimans im sure they'll be able to find your size in the company. Good luck!



Oh so they were really new!  Good idea, Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

Here are pictures of the BB shoe with the different heel heights.  The first two are a 2 1/2" heel (I have the first floral one), the picture with the red and blue shoes are the 3 1/2" heel, the picture with four pairs of shoes is the 4" heel and the last one with the white and green shoes is a 4 1/2" heel.

Except for this one floral pair, I've only purchased the 4" heel, some with the pointy toe and some with the rounded toe that popped up here and there last season.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lpst626 said:


> Yes I got them last Saturday. They just put them out that day. Neimans only has one size online. But if you try calling Saks or neimans im sure they'll be able to find your size in the company. Good luck!



Thanks for posting your pix of the Pacha.... they were *very* enabling!

I've been on a hunt for these shoes for a while now actually and apparently Saks only ordered ONE PAIR of my size in all of 100+ stores in the US... Really disappointing...

I ended up ordering them a full size up. I'll bring them to my cobbler to get them *fixed* and hopefully they'll fit.


----------



## Lyn2005

Hi, does anyone know about their sizing for ankle boots? I have my eye on a pair in 37.5, and I am usually a 37.5 to 38 in Louboutin and a 7-7.5 in lower designer brand shoes. 

Also, does manolo ever do crocodile or alligator embossed pattern shoes, instead of using actual crocodile or alligator skin?

Thank you, I only have my manolo silver sedaraby as reference, and those are 37, but I have heard that they run really large?


----------



## legaldiva

wannaprada said:


> I have yet another pair of BBs on their way to me. I cannot wait to get these pretty shoes!



I would love to see modeling pics of this style.  I've been stalking them, too!


----------



## audreylita

Lyn2005 said:


> Hi, does anyone know about their sizing for ankle boots? I have my eye on a pair in 37.5, and I am usually a 37.5 to 38 in Louboutin and a 7-7.5 in lower designer brand shoes.
> 
> Also, does manolo ever do crocodile or alligator embossed pattern shoes, instead of using actual crocodile or alligator skin?
> 
> Thank you, I only have my manolo silver sedaraby as reference, and those are 37, but I have heard that they run really large?



No he does not do embossed.  He uses alligator for his shoes, not crocodile.


----------



## Lyn2005

audreylita said:


> No he does not do embossed.  He uses alligator for his shoes, not crocodile.



Thank you very much! I wasn't too sure, but that info makes me very happy.  I found a pair of kitten pumps for a steal, and if they are alligator, that sweetens the deal so much more! 

Bought them for $99, and they are so comfortable and classic looking. Very elegant! Think I may become a manolo convert lol


----------



## audreylita

Lyn2005 said:


> Thank you very much! I wasn't too sure, but that info makes me very happy.  I found a pair of kitten pumps for a steal, and if they are alligator, that sweetens the deal so much more!
> 
> Bought them for $99, and they are so comfortable and classic looking. Very elegant! Think I may become a manolo convert lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 2088768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2088769



Yes those are gator.  Looks like someone re-dyed them at some point, they become flat black like this if they're colored.  When they're new they have a little more dimension to them.


----------



## Lyn2005

audreylita said:


> Yes those are gator.  Looks like someone re-dyed them at some point, they become flat black like this if they're colored.  When they're new they have a little more dimension to them.



Thank you again  I was wondering why the beige soles had a lot of black ink markings, and the dye job would explain that. Thanks again, you just made my day!


----------



## lvusr1

Received these in the mail today:
BB Pink Patent


----------



## megt10

lvusr1 said:


> Received these in the mail today:
> BB Pink Patent



Love the color of these.


----------



## legaldiva

My first BBs. Major love. I snagged them at NM Last Call in IL with an extra 35% off!!!!!!!


----------



## wannaprada

legaldiva said:


> I would love to see modeling pics of this style.  I've been stalking them, too!



Sorry Legaldiva, but I didn't even take a mod pic before sending them back! 



lvusr1 said:


> Received these in the mail today:
> BB Pink Patent



I love the color!!



legaldiva said:


> My first BBs. Major love. I snagged them at NM Last Call in IL with an extra 35% off!!!!!!!



Congrats LD!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

legaldiva said:


> My first BBs. Major love. I snagged them at NM Last Call in IL with an extra 35% off!!!!!!!





lvusr1 said:


> Received these in the mail today:
> BB Pink Patent



Congrats ladies! they're both lovely and enjoy your new purchase


----------



## Kayapo97

lvusr1 said:


> Received these in the mail today:
> BB Pink Patent



Congrats, lovely colour


----------



## Kayapo97

legaldiva said:


> My first BBs. Major love. I snagged them at NM Last Call in IL with an extra 35% off!!!!!!!



Good luck legaldiva, as others of us have found 1 pair of BBs is just not enough. You got yourself a great deal there.


----------



## hazeltt

I'm finally getting my first pair of BB pumps but I can't decide between calf leather and suede in black. Even though I love the look of the suede, I'm worried they won't be as durable as the calf. Anyone have both and can give me some suggestions?


----------



## audreylita

hazeltt said:


> I'm finally getting my first pair of BB pumps but I can't decide between calf leather and suede in black. Even though I love the look of the suede, I'm worried they won't be as durable as the calf. Anyone have both and can give me some suggestions?



I have the BB's in suede and a myriad of other Blahnik's in suede dating back to the 80's.  They hold up fine, don't worry about it.  The shoes will outlive you.


----------



## terri_berri

Hi MB Lovers! I really hope someone will be able to help me with the sizing of the MB Swan shoes which I want to purchase as wedding shoes.

I have the Hangisi pumps in both the 39 and 39.5; both fit me fine, but I feel the 39 is probably better as it doesn't feel lose.

After reading the reviews on the Saks (it says the fit runs small - but I don't believe in those comments, as when I do and order a size up, they end up too big), so I want to know the true sizing of these shoes as I hate for them to come too small and I end up having to return and re-purchase (which is a pain as I live in Australia).

Does anyone have these shoes that can shed some light?

Thanks!


----------



## mrsronaldo

Does anyone know where I can find Manolo Chaos 115mm online? THanks


----------



## audreylita

mrsronaldo said:


> Does anyone know where I can find Manolo Chaos 115mm online? THanks



Both Barneys and Saks seem to have them.


----------



## Kayapo97

terri_berri said:


> Hi MB Lovers! I really hope someone will be able to help me with the sizing of the MB Swan shoes which I want to purchase as wedding shoes.
> 
> I have the Hangisi pumps in both the 39 and 39.5; both fit me fine, but I feel the 39 is probably better as it doesn't feel lose.
> 
> After reading the reviews on the Saks (it says the fit runs small - but I don't believe in those comments, as when I do and order a size up, they end up too big), so I want to know the true sizing of these shoes as I hate for them to come too small and I end up having to return and re-purchase (which is a pain as I live in Australia).
> 
> Does anyone have these shoes that can shed some light?
> 
> Thanks!



when they say small that is in relation really to standard non-designer shoes. Generally if you have a pair of MB that fit the sizing is pretty consistent (unlike CL shoes) the only issue is if you go between heel heights, where usually go down 1/2 size if you go up to 115 heel.


----------



## lpst626

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks for posting your pix of the Pacha.... they were *very* enabling!
> 
> I've been on a hunt for these shoes for a while now actually and apparently Saks only ordered ONE PAIR of my size in all of 100+ stores in the US... Really disappointing...
> 
> I ended up ordering them a full size up. I'll bring them to my cobbler to get them *fixed* and hopefully they'll fit.



Hopefully you get them soon. I wore them a few times already and I just love them. I'm glad I decided to keep them! 

Although I did find that my big toe was rubbing where the cap toe is sewn on but I put a clear pad to cover the edge and no issues since then .

They stretched just a tiny bit only after a few wears. So it's probably good you went up a size.


----------



## grtlegs

ncch said:


> I guess the lower ones are harder to find?  I have never seen BBs less than 105 either but I'm glad they are out there.  Thanks for the info, off to check them out!


Hi:

I just got a pair of BB's Black Patent with the 90mm heel....here are some photos up against my 105mm BB's


----------



## terri_berri

Kayapo97 said:


> when they say small that is in relation really to standard non-designer shoes. Generally if you have a pair of MB that fit the sizing is pretty consistent (unlike CL shoes) the only issue is if you go between heel heights, where usually go down 1/2 size if you go up to 115 heel.



Thanks *Kayapo*

That was what I was worried about as I am so inconsistent with sizes with my CLs, but after hearing your review, I think I will be pretty safe with getting the 39.

I can't wait to have these on my feet. I am praying that they will fit like a glove.


----------



## wannaprada

I have a very special pair on their way to me that I cannot wait to share with my fellow MB lovers!!  I will post the moment I get it!


----------



## legaldiva

I'm just obsessed with BBs.  I want the grey suede & watercolor fabric ... so perfect for spring, and so ladylike!!

I should really consider a lower heel pair in black calf, too.  This doesn't stop!


----------



## NYC Glitz

lvusr1 said:


> Received these in the mail today:
> BB Pink Patent


Wore these tonight... the stares and the compliments I get on these shoes are so fun! Make sure when you wear these that you will be ready to say :thanks: a lot haha enjoy!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wannaprada said:


> I have a very special pair on their way to me that I cannot wait to share with my fellow MB lovers!!  I will post the moment I get it!



oooh sounds awesome, can't wait to see them


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lpst626 said:


> Hopefully you get them soon. I wore them a few times already and I just love them. I'm glad I decided to keep them!
> 
> Although I did find that my big toe was rubbing where the cap toe is sewn on but I put a clear pad to cover the edge and no issues since then .
> 
> They stretched just a tiny bit only after a few wears. So it's probably good you went up a size.



Thanks lpst! but in the end I decided to return them. They were too big... (plus I got some Valentinos instead... lol). I will be on the watch out for a smaller size though, but I'm doubtful


----------



## wannaprada

Yesterday, Mr. Manolo Blahnik was at Bergdorf Goodman where is he took pictures with his loyal fans and autographed shoes.  I was unable to make it to the City, but I was able to get a pair signed and thanks to the mod pics of lpst626, it was the Pacha!  Here is the pic I received from the lovely SA who assisted me.  I cannot wait to get them!


----------



## Shoesanddresses

That's brilliant. I got a pair signed a few years ago and I love having them.


----------



## kaylamari

does anyone know if this style of manolo blahniks actually exist? and if so if you guys know the name of it. any answer is appreciated!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kaylamari said:


> does anyone know if this style of manolo blahniks actually exist? and if so if you guys know the name of it. any answer is appreciated!



Hmm... sorry can't help, but it definitely looks like something that Manolo would make imo. Good luck!



wannaprada said:


> Yesterday, Mr. Manolo Blahnik was at Bergdorf Goodman where is he took pictures with his loyal fans and autographed shoes.  I was unable to make it to the City, but I was able to get a pair signed and thanks to the mod pics of lpst626, it was the Pacha!  Here is the pic I received from the lovely SA who assisted me.  I cannot wait to get them!



Congrats! I got those too, but they were too big on me and I decided to return them. They are gorgeous and really good conversation starters lol


----------



## kaylamari

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hmm... sorry can't help, but it definitely looks like something that Manolo would make imo. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I got those too, but they were too big on me and I decided to return them. They are gorgeous and really good conversation starters lol



thanks!


----------



## audreylita

kaylamari said:


> does anyone know if this style of manolo blahniks actually exist? and if so if you guys know the name of it. any answer is appreciated!



A photograph of the sole is helpful as well.


----------



## audreylita

Was just at an event tonight at the MB boutique in NY with Manolo doing a meet and greet.  There are so many great new shoes but an astounding amount of new BB colors and fabrics and heel heights.  I came home with 3 more pairs, suede with a 3 1/2" heel which is a great usable height.  The 4" babies get used for evenings out, these new ones will get used on a more daily basis.  Can't wait for the snow to stop so I can get to wear them!


----------



## megt10

audreylita said:


> Was just at an event tonight at the MB boutique in NY with Manolo doing a meet and greet.  There are so many great new shoes but an astounding amount of new BB colors and fabrics and heel heights.  I came home with 3 more pairs, suede with a 3 1/2" heel which is a great usable height.  The 4" babies get used for evenings out, these new ones will get used on a more daily basis.  Can't wait for the snow to stop so I can get to wear them!



Can't wait to see.


----------



## wannaprada

I am on such a MB kick! Received these yesterday and wore them today. And I just ordered the MB Austi in gold. Cannot wait to get them!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Hey all, Manolo newbie but quickly becoming an addict here! 

I had a question about the camparis. There's a seller on ebay selling them in 38 1/2 saying the insole is 11 inches long and 3.25 wide....now I'm normally a US 8.5-9, Euro 39-39.5 and my feet are 9 inches long, 4 inches wide (I know, I know! it's a curse from my mother). So even though they're a 38.5 shouldn't they fit (the width I imagine is always something I'll have to struggle with so I'm thinking length here)? They're the patent nude campari, which i've heard you need to size up in (so I was originally thinking 39.5). What do you ladies think?

TIA You all have lovely shoes


----------



## Kayapo97

wannaprada said:


> I am on such a MB kick! Received these yesterday and wore them today. And I just ordered the MB Austi in gold. Cannot wait to get them!



Wannaprada,

you lucky thing!
your collection must be getting pretty big by now, what's next on your list?


----------



## Kayapo97

Robyn Loraine said:


> Hey all, Manolo newbie but quickly becoming an addict here!
> 
> I had a question about the camparis. There's a seller on ebay selling them in 38 1/2 saying the insole is 11 inches long and 3.25 wide....now I'm normally a US 8.5-9, Euro 39-39.5 and my feet are 9 inches long, 4 inches wide (I know, I know! it's a curse from my mother). So even though they're a 38.5 shouldn't they fit (the width I imagine is always something I'll have to struggle with so I'm thinking length here)? They're the patent nude campari, which i've heard you need to size up in (so I was originally thinking 39.5). What do you ladies think?
> 
> TIA You all have lovely shoes



Difficult to help, but that is the standard width of MBs so if you have other closed toes that fit should be okay, depending on heel height.


----------



## wannaprada

Kayapo97 said:


> Wannaprada,
> 
> you lucky thing!
> your collection must be getting pretty big by now, what's next on your list?



Thanks sweetie and yes it's getting up there! The gold Audi that's coming will make 13.  I think I want another BB although I'm not sure which color.


----------



## audreylita

wannaprada said:


> Thanks sweetie and yes it's getting up there! *The gold Audi* that's coming will make 13.  I think I want another BB although I'm not sure which color.


----------



## billbill

Robyn Loraine said:


> Hey all, Manolo newbie but quickly becoming an addict here!
> 
> I had a question about the camparis. There's a seller on ebay selling them in 38 1/2 saying the insole is 11 inches long and 3.25 wide....now I'm normally a US 8.5-9, Euro 39-39.5 and my feet are 9 inches long, 4 inches wide (I know, I know! it's a curse from my mother). So even though they're a 38.5 shouldn't they fit (the width I imagine is always something I'll have to struggle with so I'm thinking length here)? They're the patent nude campari, which i've heard you need to size up in (so I was originally thinking 39.5). What do you ladies think?
> 
> TIA You all have lovely shoes


 
I have the capari in my normal size 38 and the toe box is kinda long compared with BB. I think you can stick to your normal size for MB. Or try to measure from othe heels you already have. I didn't size up though and take my normal size for all 100mm MB. good luck


----------



## billbill

I simply envy the BB collection of MB where you all reside in... the MB in HK got a POOR collection, just black and dark brown and they simply ask me to "customize" order if I need other colors, that adds 10% extra in the price!!!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Thanks for the advice ladies! I already went ahead and got some other Manolos, would anyone here mind taking a look at them for me real quick? The authenticate this thread had been really dead, here's a link to my post http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044-416.html#post24267922. I also have no idea what the lilac or sequin ones are called, anyone know?


----------



## audreylita

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies! I already went ahead and got some other Manolos, would anyone here mind taking a look at them for me real quick? The authenticate this thread had been really dead, here's a link to my post http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044-416.html#post24267922. I also have no idea what the lilac or sequin ones are called, anyone know?



The first ones look like MB's, that's definitely his heel.  The last ones are a MB classic style called the Carolyne.  I can't see the middle one well enough to comment on.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

audreylita said:


> The first ones look like MB's, that's definitely his heel.  The last ones are a MB classic style called the Carolyne.  I can't see the middle one well enough to comment on.


Thanks for the input audreylita! I think the sequin ones are the same as this pair that I found on a bloggers website from 2011. Here's a link to the ebay page http://www.ebay.com/itm/290853343745?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 but the pics were kinda small, I figured it was worth the jump since they accepted my best offer and do offer returns...


----------



## audreylita

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thanks for the input audreylita! I think the sequin ones are the same as this pair that I found on a bloggers website from 2011. Here's a link to the ebay page http://www.ebay.com/itm/290853343745?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 but the pics were kinda small, I figured it was worth the jump since they accepted my best offer and do offer returns...



Yes they are consistent with Manolo Blahnik quality.  I hope you got a great deal!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

audreylita said:


> Yes they are consistent with Manolo Blahnik quality.  I hope you got a great deal!



I did! I can't wait till they arrive. Thanks for your advice audreylita.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

How do you ladies feel about these sedarabys? Is the gold with the circle embellishment too much?


----------



## audreylita

Robyn Loraine said:


> How do you ladies feel about these sedarabys? Is the gold with the circle embellishment too much?



I have this shoe in another color and totally love it.  It's dressy and even looks great with jeans!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

audreylita said:


> I have this shoe in another color and totally love it.  It's dressy and even looks great with jeans!


Do you find it comfortable for walking in all day? 

By the way do the shoes look authentic to you?


----------



## Chanieish

Hi Manolo owners!

I am looking to buy my FIRST pair of Manolos!  I am eyeing the Swan pumps. Can you please tell me about the fit/sizing?

I am usually a 7.5 in heels/sandals and a 7.5-8 in flats. Would a 38 be a good match for me in those pumps? Thank you so much! Looking forward to joining you soon!


----------



## audreylita

Robyn Loraine said:


> Do you find it comfortable for walking in all day?
> 
> By the way do the shoes look authentic to you?



Although I can't see the heel the shoe does look authentic from these pictures.  Manolo heels are a key point in authenticating his shoes.  I actually have only worn mine out to dinner and may have it in a lower heel than the one pictured.

Also I always put some kind of cushion the ball area of a very high heel, it makes a huge difference in comfort.  I am not young and have dancers feet so do whatever is necessary to make sure my feet are happy.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

audreylita said:


> Although I can't see the heel the shoe does look authentic from these pictures.  Manolo heels are a key point in authenticating his shoes.  I actually have only worn mine out to dinner and may have it in a lower heel than the one pictured.
> 
> Also I always put some kind of cushion the ball area of a very high heel, it makes a huge difference in comfort.  I am not young and have dancers feet so do whatever is necessary to make sure my feet are happy.


Thanks for the advice Audreylita! I didn't know about looking at the heel to authenticate, I just knew about the designer tag and making sure the insoles and sole were leather and had the right markings. I'll have to post pics when the gold ones arrive. 

What kind of cushions do you use? I've used footpetals before but maybe the shoe was too high regardless because they didn't offer much support.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

here's some pictures of my first Manolo, a lilac strappy sandal that I wish I knew the original name of! They are in excellent condition, never worn, but someone kindly already put a rubber sole on them (saved me $30 to do it myself!). I had to get some extra holes put in the strap so they would be comfy but now I've sprayed them with protectant and I'm patiently waiting for good weather so I can wear them out! The pictures just don't do the soft, beautiful shade of lilac suede justice.


----------



## audreylita

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thanks for the advice Audreylita! I didn't know about looking at the heel to authenticate, I just knew about the designer tag and making sure the insoles and sole were leather and had the right markings. I'll have to post pics when the gold ones arrive.
> 
> What kind of cushions do you use? I've used footpetals before but maybe the shoe was too high regardless because they didn't offer much support.



If you need them the MB boutique will give them to you when you buy a pair of heels (they also use them if the shoe is a tad too big on you).  They said they're called No Slips, I did a google search and this appears to be the one they use:

http://store.facevaluesonline.com/034197006767.html


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Thanks for all your advice ladies! Love this forum

Btw does anyone know the style name for this shoe?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Look what came in the mail today! Ciuzzosa in gorgeous pink fabric with sequins. Came with the box, dustbags, and even original neimans tags. The shoes are in really great condition, looks like their previous owner only wore them one time (the heel tacks are almost flawless). I love them! The right shoe is oddly a little loose, but the left fits great so I assume sizing down would have just made it too tight on my left foot. I'm going to put some insoles in them to give them a more snug fit (which works out because these babies definitely need some cushioning!).


----------



## legaldiva

Robyn Loraine said:


> Do you find it comfortable for walking in all day?
> 
> By the way do the shoes look authentic to you?


 
They look gorgeous to me ... I feel like you can even see the richness of MB sedaraby leather from the photo.  I have these in silver, camo satin & baby blue suede.

They didn't get much use, but with the return to far more ladylike single soled shoes, they will be on constant rotation this spring in my wardrobe!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

legaldiva said:


> They look gorgeous to me ... I feel like you can even see the richness of MB sedaraby leather from the photo.  I have these in silver, camo satin & baby blue suede.
> 
> They didn't get much use, but with the return to far more ladylike single soled shoes, they will be on constant rotation this spring in my wardrobe!


Thanks legaldiva...now if only they would ship already! 

I love the camo satin! I have my eye on a pair myself..


----------



## KitsilanoKittys

All you ladies may be crazy about the heels but feast your eyes on these Manolo's!

Do any of you know anything about these boots? I thrifted them and have found similar boots in leather and croc but have not found them in pony hair anywhere. It is so frustrating to not know!

If the link above doesn't work, here are the photos: http://kitsilanokittyscloset.wordpr...rt-geiger-manolo-blahnik-together-at-harrods/

Thanks!

Kitsilano Kitty


----------



## wannaprada

I'm so glad the phone app is now up and running!! It was such a pain posting pics using photobucket! Here are my latest MB's, which I absolutely love! I may have to get them in silver too!


----------



## Dukeprincess

wannaprada said:


> I'm so glad the phone app is now up and running!! It was such a pain posting pics using photobucket! Here are my latest MB's, which I absolutely love! I may have to get them in silver too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124037



Those are the business!  LOVE!


----------



## phiphi

hi everyone! a pic of my bb ankle strap pumps: one of my favourite styles and are worn often!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wannaprada said:


> I'm so glad the phone app is now up and running!! It was such a pain posting pics using photobucket! Here are my latest MB's, which I absolutely love! I may have to get them in silver too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124037



love love love the Audi's!! I wish they had it in more colors and choices cuz the Specchio leather is just so delicate!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

phiphi said:


> hi everyone! a pic of my bb ankle strap pumps: one of my favourite styles and are worn often!



This style is fabulous as well phiphi!!! Did you get them from Saks? It seems like only they have the ankle strap version. Neiman doesn't carry this style


----------



## wannaprada

Dukeprincess said:


> Those are the business!  LOVE!



Thanks Duke! I cannot wait to wear them out!


----------



## wannaprada

phiphi said:


> hi everyone! a pic of my bb ankle strap pumps: one of my favourite styles and are worn often!



Love these phiphi!! Are these only sold in the boutiques?


----------



## wannaprada

CEC.LV4eva said:


> love love love the Audi's!! I wish they had it in more colors and choices cuz the Specchio leather is just so delicate!



Thanks CEC and I agree they need more colors!


----------



## phiphi

wannaprada said:


> I'm so glad the phone app is now up and running!! It was such a pain posting pics using photobucket! Here are my latest MB's, which I absolutely love! I may have to get them in silver too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124037



zomg these are FIERCE! i love these wanna! may i ask how you sized in them?



CEC.LV4eva said:


> This style is fabulous as well phiphi!!! Did you get them from Saks? It seems like only they have the ankle strap version. Neiman doesn't carry this style





wannaprada said:


> Love these phiphi!! Are these only sold in the boutiques?



thank you so much, ladies!!  i got these at nordstrom but went with my US sizing (the sizing guide there said they ran small. i didn't size up. hope this helps!


----------



## wannaprada

phiphi said:


> zomg these are FIERCE! i love these wanna! may i ask how you sized in them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much, ladies!!  i got these at nordstrom but went with my US sizing (the sizing guide there said they ran small. i didn't size up. hope this helps!



Thanks phiphi! I went with my normal MB size, which is a 40. They fit perfect! Half size down and they would have been too small.


----------



## audreylita

wannaprada said:


> I'm so glad the phone app is now up and running!! It was such a pain posting pics using photobucket! Here are my latest MB's, which I absolutely love! I may have to get them in silver too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124037



Thanks for posting the picture!  You have no idea how much of a compliment it is too see my name sake on a foot other than mine.  They look great on you!


----------



## wannaprada

audreylita said:


> Thanks for posting the picture!  You have no idea how much of a compliment it is too see my name sake on a foot other than mine.  They look great on you!



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Gold sedarabys arrived! Seriously such a comfy shoe.


----------



## wannaprada

Robyn Loraine said:


> Gold sedarabys arrived! Seriously such a comfy shoe.



Very pretty and I agree on the comfort!


----------



## legaldiva

I am so drawn to MB sandals as the weather gets warmer.  I just want to prance around in the most delicate shoes this season already.


----------



## ashleyroe

did the chaos cuff just come out? or is it sold out?

i was going to purchase the cream color from nordies but all they have are 39's.
i'm confused because black is a pre-order on sak's.
nordies customer serv. told me they're sold out nation wide of the cream in 37.5


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ashleyroe said:


> did the chaos cuff just come out? or is it sold out?
> 
> i was going to purchase the cream color from nordies but all they have are 39's.
> i'm confused because black is a pre-order on sak's.
> nordies customer serv. told me they're sold out nation wide of the cream in 37.5



Chaos is a new style that came out this season. Sak's has pre-orders because they're adding more inventory, likely cuz it was very popular. 

And Nordies only means within their own system 
You just need to hunt them down!


----------



## wannaprada

ashleyroe said:


> did the chaos cuff just come out? or is it sold out?
> 
> i was going to purchase the cream color from nordies but all they have are 39's.
> i'm confused because black is a pre-order on sak's.
> nordies customer serv. told me they're sold out nation wide of the cream in 37.5



Barneys also has them as does the NYC boutique.


----------



## legaldiva

BB obsessed. Pair #2.


----------



## legaldiva

Having fun in the Last Call shoe dept


----------



## wannaprada

Showing my green suede BB's some love.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> I'm so glad the phone app is now up and running!! It was such a pain posting pics using photobucket! Here are my latest MB's, which I absolutely love! I may have to get them in silver too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124037



Sunning Wanna.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> hi everyone! a pic of my bb ankle strap pumps: one of my favourite styles and are worn often!



That is such a great look Phiphi. I love the shoes with the dress.


----------



## megt10

Robyn Loraine said:


> Gold sedarabys arrived! Seriously such a comfy shoe.


So pretty, I love the color.


legaldiva said:


> I am so drawn to MB sandals as the weather gets warmer.  I just want to prance around in the most delicate shoes this season already.


Me too.


legaldiva said:


> BB obsessed. Pair #2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130793


Gorgeous.


legaldiva said:


> Having fun in the Last Call shoe dept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130794


Which LC?


wannaprada said:


> Showing my green suede BB's some love.
> View attachment 2131394


They look prefect with your outfit Wanna. I love this color green.


----------



## phiphi

wannaprada said:


> Thanks phiphi! I went with my normal MB size, which is a 40. They fit perfect! Half size down and they would have been too small.



thank you! they are so amazing - on my list for this season.



Robyn Loraine said:


> Gold sedarabys arrived! Seriously such a comfy shoe.



beautiful!! congratulations!



legaldiva said:


> BB obsessed. Pair #2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130793



:giggles: @ obsessed. i love bb's too. they look wonderful on you!



wannaprada said:


> Showing my green suede BB's some love.
> View attachment 2131394



gorgeous!



megt10 said:


> That is such a great look Phiphi. I love the shoes with the dress.



thank you so much meg!


----------



## Kayapo97

legaldiva said:


> Having fun in the Last Call shoe dept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130794



Did you buy anything? those peacock shoes looked lovely.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:


> Sunning Wanna.





megt10 said:


> So pretty, I love the color.
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Gorgeous.
> 
> Which LC?
> 
> They look prefect with your outfit Wanna. I love this color green.





phiphi said:


> thank you! they are so amazing - on my list for this season.
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful!! congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles: @ obsessed. i love bb's too. they look wonderful on you!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much meg!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## mrscurvy

wannaprada said:


> Showing my green suede BB's some love.
> View attachment 2131394



You are always so out together.. Love it


----------



## wannaprada

mrscurvy said:


> You are always so out together.. Love it



Why thank you mrscurvy!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wannaprada said:


> Showing my green suede BB's some love.
> View attachment 2131394



LOVE LOVe LOVE everything Wanna!!! 
1. Love the way you paired that Prabal Gurung top with the cardigan
2. Love how the cardigan matches the shoes
3. Love the turquoise color of those BBs


----------



## wannaprada

CEC.LV4eva said:


> LOVE LOVe LOVE everything Wanna!!!
> 1. Love the way you paired that Prabal Gurung top with the cardigan
> 2. Love how the cardigan matches the shoes
> 3. Love the turquoise color of those BBs



Thanks sweetie! For a second I thought it was too matchy matchy but then I said to myself "so what, I like it"!


----------



## legaldiva

Thank you everyone for the compliments! Last Call at Gurnee Mills, IL.

Cute story: I love LC because no one bothers me while I manhandle all the designer shoes: alaia, charlotte olympia, CL, etc. I saw a little girl trying on high heels in the same aisle, so I said, "those heels look good in you, girl." No joke, she turned to me and replied: "this is a day to remember."

Adorable!!


----------



## legaldiva

Wanna--I love your look. That turquoise is the perfect match!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wannaprada said:


> Thanks sweetie! For a second I thought it was too matchy matchy but then I said to myself *"so what, I like it"*!



hehe I like your attitude too


----------



## wannaprada

legaldiva said:


> Wanna--I love your look. That turquoise is the perfect match!!



Thanks LD and that was a cute story!


----------



## wannaprada

CEC.LV4eva said:


> hehe I like your attitude too


----------



## legaldiva

Kayapo97 said:


> Did you buy anything? those peacock shoes looked lovely.


 
I did.  My one track mind is now fixated on MBs, so I pop in when I can (I live about an hour away from the Last Call in Gurnee Mills, IL).  My last two trips I've snagged BBs: glazed cork in mid-March & the grey suede zebra print this past weekend.

I am in love.  They are so light & ladylike, and so comfortable.  I can barely believe it.


----------



## legaldiva

H&M black blazer
No name pencil skirt
GAP varied shade of purple sweater
Zebra grey suede BB


----------



## Kayapo97

legaldiva said:


> I did.  My one track mind is now fixated on MBs, so I pop in when I can (I live about an hour away from the Last Call in Gurnee Mills, IL).  My last two trips I've snagged BBs: glazed cork in mid-March & the grey suede zebra print this past weekend.
> 
> I am in love.  They are so light & ladylike, and so comfortable.  I can barely believe it.



I am so jealous you are so close you can just pop in and snag such great deals on MBs. We don't have anything like that in UK, I usually have to pay full price for my MBs.


----------



## wannaprada

Wore my Audi's for the second time. I really like this shoe!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wannaprada said:


> Wore my Audi's for the second time. I really like this shoe!



What?!? you have these in black too?!?! Do we have a closeup pic of the shoes please? They look amazing on you Wanna! The shoes make the outfit super sleek


----------



## wannaprada

CEC.LV4eva said:


> What?!? you have these in black too?!?! Do we have a closeup pic of the shoes please? They look amazing on you Wanna! The shoes make the outfit super sleek



Yup!  Here's a pic I took when I first got them which displays them a little better.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wannaprada said:


> Yup!  Here's a pic I took when I first got them which displays them a little better.
> 
> View attachment 2136208



Awesome, but these are the Pachas or Audis? I thought the Audi had a strap?


----------



## wannaprada

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Awesome, but these are the Pachas or Audis? I thought the Audi had a strap?



You are correct, the Pachas. I have both and keep getting the names mixed up!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wannaprada said:


> You are correct, the Pachas. I have both and keep getting the names mixed up!



the problem is that you have too many gorgeous shoes


----------



## wannaprada

Lol! You're right!


----------



## Lyn2005

Is there a Manolo Blahnik expert who could lend their time and opinion on the Authenticate This Shoes thread? I am just starting out with my Manolo collection and would like to double check just to be sure, although the seller has excellent feedback and reputation. 

Thank you for viewing!


----------



## Lyn2005

Thank you audreylita!


----------



## citylicious

Hi Ladies,

I've recently started loving Manolo Blahnik shoes esp the BB's. I was just wondering if they ever go on sale at Barneys, Saks, Neiman Marcus etc?? I don't mind paying full price but I was just wondering if I should wait. I live in Australia and this is pretty much the only way I can buy them


----------



## grtlegs

citylicious said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've recently started loving Manolo Blahnik shoes esp the BB's. I was just wondering if they ever go on sale at Barneys, Saks, Neiman Marcus etc?? I don't mind paying full price but I was just wondering if I should wait. I live in Australia and this is pretty much the only way I can buy them


Hi:

I got lucky with a few colors of the BB that went on sale....Picked up the flesh patent and black patent BB's when they were 40% off at the manolo boutique at the Wynn in Las Vegas and picked up the copper patent last year from Nordstroms at 40% off.....Just need to keep an eye out...


----------



## citylicious

grtlegs said:


> Hi:
> 
> I got lucky with a few colors of the BB that went on sale....Picked up the flesh patent and black patent BB's when they were 40% off at the manolo boutique at the Wynn in Las Vegas and picked up the copper patent last year from Nordstroms at 40% off.....Just need to keep an eye out...


 
Thanks so much *grtlegs, *they sound like such great finds!! I wonder if the Manolo boutiques will ship to AU, I'll have to find out  Do you remember if you got these deals at a particular time of the year?

Thanks again


----------



## grtlegs

citylicious said:


> Thanks so much *grtlegs, *they sound like such great finds!! I wonder if the Manolo boutiques will ship to AU, I'll have to find out  Do you remember if you got these deals at a particular time of the year?
> 
> Thanks again


Hi there:

I think the sales occur in late June or early July and then once again in late December, early Jan....I got my black patent ones one december, the flesh patent the following december, and I think I got the copper patent ones in the July sale.....I know, if you wait for the sales, it will be hit or miss on you color choices but well worth it....I love the Black Patent and Flesh Patent pairs.....don't seem to wear the copper patent pair as much....I was on an email list from the one of the saleman at the Manolo boutique in Vegas, but he recently emailed me telling me he is no longer with the boutique and now works at Neiman Marcus in Vegas.....so I no longer have a contact at the Manolo Boutique otherwise I would forward his info to you.....But keep an eye out on this forum....other TPFer's frequently post when they get word of an impending sale....Unfortunately, I think the BB's are so hot right now, they may not go on sale....I lucked out becasue they went on sale when they were not selling as well as they are now....oh well


----------



## citylicious

grtlegs said:


> Hi there:
> 
> I think the sales occur in late June or early July and then once again in late December, early Jan....I got my black patent ones one december, the flesh patent the following december, and I think I got the copper patent ones in the July sale.....I know, if you wait for the sales, it will be hit or miss on you color choices but well worth it....I love the Black Patent and Flesh Patent pairs.....don't seem to wear the copper patent pair as much....I was on an email list from the one of the saleman at the Manolo boutique in Vegas, but he recently emailed me telling me he is no longer with the boutique and now works at Neiman Marcus in Vegas.....so I no longer have a contact at the Manolo Boutique otherwise I would forward his info to you.....But keep an eye out on this forum....other TPFer's frequently post when they get word of an impending sale....Unfortunately, I think the BB's are so hot right now, they may not go on sale....I lucked out becasue they went on sale when they were not selling as well as they are now....oh well


 
Thank you so much for this!! It does sound like the BB's are very popular right now, it's even hard to find them online!! I appreciate all of your help, I might wait till June/July and see if I can snatch a pair haha


----------



## audreylita

Speaking of sales, there was supposed to be one this week at the boutique in Manhattan.  On alligator shoes only.  30% off.  Gators rarely see mark downs.


----------



## audreylita

Manolo Blahnik event happening on ruelala.com right now.  Prices seem to be about a third off.


----------



## mrs.hu

Hi! Do BB pumps come with any dust bag? I just noticed there was none with my new BB pumps from NM but not sure if this is normal. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## citylicious

audreylita said:


> Manolo Blahnik event happening on ruelala.com right now.  Prices seem to be about a third off.



Thanks audreylita!


----------



## audreylita

mrs.hu said:


> Hi! Do BB pumps come with any dust bag? I just noticed there was none with my new BB pumps from NM but not sure if this is normal. Thanks in advance!!



All shoes come with a dust bag.  Contact the store, they owe you one.


----------



## mrs.hu

audreylita said:


> All shoes come with a dust bag.  Contact the store, they owe you one.



Thanks so much!


----------



## megt10

First out this year for my MB sandals. These are on of my favorite pairs. They are so pretty and yet comfortable.


----------



## brearuss

Do you guys resole your manolos before you wear them? I just got a pair of bb's and I'm wondering what the best thing to do is?


----------



## audreylita

brearuss said:


> Do you guys resole your manolos before you wear them? I just got a pair of bb's and I'm wondering what the best thing to do is?



What do you mean resole?


----------



## brearuss

Like put the extra rubber sole on before wear?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

brearuss said:


> Like put the extra rubber sole on before wear?



there's no need... only if you feel like they make them more comfortable for walking. There has also been much discussion on this, you can try a search on this topic.


----------



## audreylita

I add that extra half rubber sole onto boots or something I'll be wearing in the rain or snow.  The only shoes I've put them on is my very very old Blahniks (20+ years old) and can tell you that it does affect the look of a delicate shoe.  I personally would not put them on a BB.  If you really wear them so much that you need something done a good shoemaker could simply replace the sole.


----------



## legaldiva

megt10 said:


> First out this year for my MB sandals. These are on of my favorite pairs. They are so pretty and yet comfortable.


 
YES!  You look gorgeous, as usual.  



brearuss said:


> Do you guys resole your manolos before you wear them? I just got a pair of bb's and I'm wondering what the best thing to do is?


 
I wear tennis shoes or flip flops to and from work, and mostly wear my heels at work; therefore, I don't resole until they are worn quite a bit.  HTH


----------



## megt10

legaldiva said:


> YES!  You look gorgeous, as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> I wear tennis shoes or flip flops to and from work, and mostly wear my heels at work; therefore, I don't resole until they are worn quite a bit.  HTH



Thank you Legal you are kind as usual


----------



## legaldiva

Tahari "dilly bar red" pencil skirt suit
Ivory tank
F21 pearl necklace/earrings
Glazed cork BB.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^you look terrific!!


----------



## megt10

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2157487
> 
> 
> Tahari "dilly bar red" pencil skirt suit
> Ivory tank
> F21 pearl necklace/earrings
> Glazed cork BB.



You are gorgeous in red.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2157487
> 
> 
> Tahari "dilly bar red" pencil skirt suit
> Ivory tank
> F21 pearl necklace/earrings
> Glazed cork BB.



Gorgeous!! Love the entire look head to toe!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:


> First out this year for my MB sandals. These are on of my favorite pairs. They are so pretty and yet comfortable.



Love these!


----------



## wannaprada

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2157487
> 
> 
> Tahari "dilly bar red" pencil skirt suit
> Ivory tank
> F21 pearl necklace/earrings
> Glazed cork BB.



The cork BBs look great on you!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Love these!



Thanks Wanna. I do too.


----------



## lpst626

wannaprada said:


> Yesterday, Mr. Manolo Blahnik was at Bergdorf Goodman where is he took pictures with his loyal fans and autographed shoes.  I was unable to make it to the City, but I was able to get a pair signed and thanks to the mod pics of lpst626, it was the Pacha!  Here is the pic I received from the lovely SA who assisted me.  I cannot wait to get them!


Yay I'm so glad you got them. I want to wear them all the time but I want them to last forever. Sorry I haven't been on here in forever and catching up!!


----------



## wannaprada

lpst626 said:


> Yay I'm so glad you got them. I want to wear them all the time but I want them to last forever. Sorry I haven't been on here in forever and catching up!!



I know what you mean! They look good with just about anything!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

This is so comfortable I want the lower heel one, if anyone see a 34.5 plz let me know


----------



## PollyGal

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> This is so comfortable I want the lower heel one, if anyone see a 34.5 plz let me know


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

PollyGal said:


> Beautiful - I have a pair too but so lovely to see them on here!
> P.s. Lovin' the crystal Valentinos in the background too!!!



thank you it was actually big for me i just cant' resist it and took a picture lol..So searching for a 34.5 in the mid heel now. 

did you got the higher heel or mid heel??

Talk about the crystal heel i had madd trouble ordering it. First spent few days finding one in my size and den the SA ordered a wrong pair for me and den my size was sold out so I had no choice and order a 35.5 . Hopefully it fit.


----------



## nascar fan

Hi, MB ladies.  
Can someone fill me in on the pros of MB shoes?  I have a pair in my possession that I can't decide whether to keep or not.  There is absolutely no padding in them.  They are pretty but very classic and not fancy.  They are practical.  Anyway, I'm trying to justify the price.  I know nothing about the brand.  So any enlightenment would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

nascar fan said:


> Hi, MB ladies.
> Can someone fill me in on the pros of MB shoes?  I have a pair in my possession that I can't decide whether to keep or not.  There is absolutely no padding in them.  They are pretty but very classic and not fancy.  They are practical.  Anyway, I'm trying to justify the price.  I know nothing about the brand.  So any enlightenment would be appreciated.
> Thanks!



Of all the high end designer shoes, I find them the most comfortable.  I've been buying them since the 80's and still have some of the original ones in my closet.


----------



## nascar fan

audreylita said:


> Of all the high end designer shoes, I find them the most comfortable.  I've been buying them since the 80's and still have some of the original ones in my closet.


Here they are.  They are very plain but I'm sure they will be a staple. 
What do you think?


----------



## audreylita

These are classic Manolo Blahnik Mary Janes.  They were prominently featured in a Sex and the City episode.  You can always put a little cushy pad in the front of the shoe if you need more cushioning.


----------



## nascar fan

audreylita said:


> These are classic Manolo Blahnik Mary Janes.  They were prominently featured in a Sex and the City episode.  You can always put a little cushy pad in the front of the shoe if you need more cushioning.


Oh, look at that!  Cute pic.  I just love her.

The SA gave me a few different cushy pads.  They work just fine and they feel comfortable.


----------



## legaldiva

wannaprada said:


> The cork BBs look great on you!


 
Thank you!


----------



## megt10

nascar fan said:


> Here they are.  They are very plain but I'm sure they will be a staple.
> What do you think?



Love them. MB is one of my main go to shoes for comfort and elegance.


----------



## megt10

audreylita said:


> These are classic Manolo Blahnik Mary Janes.  They were prominently featured in a Sex and the City episode.  You can always put a little cushy pad in the front of the shoe if you need more cushioning.



I loved that episode.


----------



## audreylita

megt10 said:


> I loved that episode.



I loved all the episodes.

:kiss:


----------



## amusedcleo

Hi ladies!  My obsession with Manolo comes and goes but with sale season quickly approaching I was hoping to re-engerize my love for the BBs.  My question is does anyone own or seen the watercolor floral BB pumps IRL?  I've been drawn to them since I first saw them online but wasn't sure how they look on.  I've looked back through the thread and haven't seen any mod pics posted though.  Anyone????  TIA


----------



## megt10

audreylita said:


> I loved all the episodes.
> 
> :kiss:



Me too.


----------



## audreylita

amusedcleo said:


> Hi ladies!  My obsession with Manolo comes and goes but with sale season quickly approaching I was hoping to re-engerize my love for the BBs.  My question is does anyone own or seen the watercolor floral BB pumps IRL?  I've been drawn to them since I first saw them online but wasn't sure how they look on.  I've looked back through the thread and haven't seen any mod pics posted though.  Anyone????  TIA


 
I own two pairs.  Multi colored Blahniks are a passion, I just love how they look with jeans.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

nascar fan said:


> Here they are.  They are very plain but I'm sure they will be a staple.
> What do you think?





audreylita said:


> These are classic Manolo Blahnik Mary Janes.  They were prominently featured in a Sex and the City episode.  You can always put a little cushy pad in the front of the shoe if you need more cushioning.



Actually SJP has the original Campari with the pointed toe. Nascar, you have the newer round toe version called the Campy, which I adore as well. Congrats! It's lovely in nude and I'm sure you'll get lots of use wearing her! I haven't tried this version, but I have the nude Campari (super comfy), but I may want to look into yours now lol. Would you mind posting some modeling pix please? TIA


----------



## nascar fan

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Actually SJP has the original Campari with the pointed toe. Nascar, you have the newer round toe version called the Campy, which I adore as well. Congrats! It's lovely in nude and I'm sure you'll get lots of use wearing her! I haven't tried this version, but I have the nude Campari (super comfy), but I may want to look into yours now lol. Would you mind posting some modeling pix please? TIA


I already returned them.  :shame::shame:
I am happy to know MB is so loved, though!  I will definitely start looking at them!!

I found the valentinos I had been looking for, and they won out in the hunt for neutral.  I couldn't resist.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

nascar fan said:


> I already returned them.  :shame::shame:
> I am happy to know MB is so loved, though!  I will definitely start looking at them!!
> 
> I found the valentinos I had been looking for, and they won out in the hunt for neutral.  I couldn't resist.



Ok you're excused, cuz I like Valentinos too lol, and those are FABULOUS!!! Love love the exotic Rockstuds!


----------



## nascar fan

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok you're excused, cuz I like Valentinos too lol, and those are FABULOUS!!! Love love the exotic Rockstuds!


I felt terrible saying I returned the MB!!  
What clinched the deal was I got the Valentinos on presale!  So they were close to the same price.
  I felt like a thief in the night!  
When I put them on, it was a TOTAL WOW FACTOR!  One of those overwhelming "oh my gosh, I've gotta have them" situations.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

nascar fan said:


> I felt terrible saying I returned the MB!!
> What clinched the deal was I got the Valentinos on presale!  So they were close to the same price.
> I felt like a thief in the night!
> When I put them on, it was a TOTAL WOW FACTOR!  One of those overwhelming "oh my gosh, I've gotta have them" situations.



lol I know what you mean. Yeah, the Valentinos are definitely more special and glam, especially if you had the opportunity to get them with a major discount, then that really sweetens the deal!


----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Actually SJP has the original Campari with the pointed toe. Nascar, you have the newer round toe version called the Campy, which I adore as well. Congrats! It's lovely in nude and I'm sure you'll get lots of use wearing her! I haven't tried this version, but I have the nude Campari (super comfy), but I may want to look into yours now lol. Would you mind posting some modeling pix please? TIA



I've seen the rounded toe version in the stores but never tried it on.  I actually have a few pairs of BB's with the rounded toe but more in the pointed toe.


----------



## Closet_Fashion

I just picked these up at a consignment/resale store, brand new in box  70% off retail (they had a bunch of different sizes)!  I haven't been  able to find them online but I'm sure they're authentic.







Does anyone else find that these run small? I'm usually an 8 or 8.5 and these are a 9.5, ha ha.


----------



## audreylita

Closet_Fashion said:


> I just picked these up at a consignment/resale store, brand new in box  70% off retail (they had a bunch of different sizes)!  I haven't been  able to find them online but I'm sure they're authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find that these run small? I'm usually an 8 or 8.5 and these are a 9.5, ha ha.




I'm a size 38 and 90% of my Blahniks are that size.  Occasionally they run big and I have to go down to a 37 1/2.  I've been buying his shoes since the 80's and have never purchased a 9.5.  Ever.


----------



## Closet_Fashion

audreylita said:


> I'm a size 38 and 90% of my Blahniks are that size.  Occasionally they run big and I have to go down to a 37 1/2.  I've been buying his shoes since the 80's and have never purchased a 9.5.  Ever.


Hmm, weird...although sometimes I am a 39 in other designer shoes so maybe it's just non-designer shoes that I'm smaller in.


----------



## audreylita

Closet_Fashion said:


> Hmm, weird...although sometimes I am a 39 in other designer shoes so maybe it's just non-designer shoes that I'm smaller in.



Can you post more pictures of the shoes?


----------



## Closet_Fashion

audreylita said:


> Can you post more pictures of the shoes?



Here you go:


----------



## phiphi

nascar fan said:


> Here they are.  They are very plain but I'm sure they will be a staple.  What do you think?



they're fab! 



audreylita said:


> These are classic Manolo Blahnik Mary Janes.  They were prominently featured in a Sex and the City episode.  You can always put a little cushy pad in the front of the shoe if you need more cushioning.



sooo fun! i love that show!



amusedcleo said:


> Hi ladies!  My obsession with Manolo comes and goes but with sale season quickly approaching I was hoping to re-engerize my love for the BBs.  My question is does anyone own or seen the watercolor floral BB pumps IRL?  I've been drawn to them since I first saw them online but wasn't sure how they look on.  I've looked back through the thread and haven't seen any mod pics posted though.  Anyone????  TIA



i've seen it IRL - took my US size in them like all my BBs. they are a bright floral but not neon. the purples were darker too.



legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2157487
> 
> 
> Tahari "dilly bar red" pencil skirt suit
> Ivory tank
> F21 pearl necklace/earrings
> Glazed cork BB.



gorgeous!



megt10 said:


> First out this year for my MB sandals. These are on of my favorite pairs. They are so pretty and yet comfortable.



what an amazing pair!


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone have these? Can you please post pics, modeling once if possible? Would love the see the color of these IRL but I don't' have a Barney's near me. Thanks

http://www.barneys.com/Manolo-Blahnik-BB/501629211,default,pd.html?q=BB&index=34


----------



## audreylita

NANI1972 said:


> Does anyone have these? Can you please post pics, modeling once if possible? Would love the see the color of these IRL but I don't' have a Barney's near me. Thanks
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Manolo-Blahnik-BB/501629211,default,pd.html?q=BB&index=34



I have several BB's but not in this color.


----------



## simona7

Do the BBs run true to size? I am usually a 39 in Manolo and want to buy some online but don't know if they fit true to size. Thanks


----------



## terri_berri

simona7 said:


> Do the BBs run true to size? I am usually a 39 in Manolo and want to buy some online but don't know if they fit true to size. Thanks



Yup, the BBs are definitely TTS. I am a TTS 39 too and I have these in a 39 and they fit like a glove. HTH


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

NANI1972 said:


> Does anyone have these? Can you please post pics, modeling once if possible? Would love the see the color of these IRL but I don't' have a Barney's near me. Thanks
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Manolo-Blahnik-BB/501629211,default,pd.html?q=BB&index=34



Yeah, I have several BBs too but not in this color. I do think that this is a pretty nice neutral blue that'll go well with many different outfits. Go get 'em girl!!!


----------



## audreylita

simona7 said:


> Do the BBs run true to size? I am usually a 39 in Manolo and want to buy some online but don't know if they fit true to size. Thanks



Ditto I find the BB's to run true to size.


----------



## simona7

Thanks so much ladies! I can't wait to get my first pair. Love how they look.
I think Manolo makes the most comfortable heels.


----------



## Kayapo97

Girls big news, 

have you seen that Neiman Marcus has launched a custom made to order option for BBs you can choose from masses of colours and materials and heel height.

Their goes the bank balance!


----------



## audreylita

Kayapo97 said:


> Girls big news,
> 
> have you seen that Neiman Marcus has launched a custom made to order option for BBs you can choose from masses of colours and materials and heel height.
> 
> Their goes the bank balance!



OMG!  Thanks for the link.  I think.  
This is going to be dangerous.


----------



## yuleeee

Anyone knows where to get these new silver / white crystal hangisi?


----------



## QTbebe

Kayapo97 said:


> Girls big news,
> 
> have you seen that Neiman Marcus has launched a custom made to order option for BBs you can choose from masses of colours and materials and heel height.
> 
> Their goes the bank balance!



I saw! I'm so excited! Now decisions decisions...


----------



## atrain

Question for you Manolo experts - do the BB's stretch much? I tried on a pair of 38s and they were somewhat snug, but the 38.5s hit my foot at an uncomfortable angle. I know with Pigalles you want to size down to account for stretching, but do Manolos stretch as much as CLs? What about in the different materials - kid, patent, satin, and suede? I want to scoop up a few pairs while they're on sale!
Thanks, ladies!


----------



## audreylita

atrain said:


> Question for you Manolo experts - do the BB's stretch much? I tried on a pair of 38s and they were somewhat snug, but the 38.5s hit my foot at an uncomfortable angle. I know with Pigalles you want to size down to account for stretching, but do Manolos stretch as much as CLs? What about in the different materials - kid, patent, satin, and suede? I want to scoop up a few pairs while they're on sale!
> Thanks, ladies!



I haven't worn any of my BB's enough to know but can tell you that my patent MB's have never stretched and my suede MB's stretch the most.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Lynx13

My new purchases: 
Pink nude BB



And this is suppose to be turquoise BB but it looks more emerald to me.  Did I receive the wrong color? Does anyone have these in turquoise and do they look like this? TIA!


----------



## audreylita

Lynx13 said:


> My new purchases:
> Pink nude BB
> View attachment 2207128
> 
> 
> And this is suppose to be turquoise BB but it looks more emerald to me.  Did I receive the wrong color? Does anyone have these in turquoise and do they look like this? TIA!
> View attachment 2207130



What does the box say?


----------



## atrain

Lynx13 said:


> My new purchases:
> Pink nude BB
> View attachment 2207128
> 
> 
> And this is suppose to be turquoise BB but it looks more emerald to me.  Did I receive the wrong color? Does anyone have these in turquoise and do they look like this? TIA!
> View attachment 2207130



I tried the turquoise on at NM, and they are somewhat emerald depending on the lighting. Next to my dark blue jeans they looked more emerald, but when I folded my jeans up and moved to a spot with better lighting, they looked more teal. I think it's the glossy, patent finish. I think of turquoise as being a shade of light blue, and these definitely aren't blue. They are gorgeous, though!


----------



## Lynx13

atrain said:


> I tried the turquoise on at NM, and they are somewhat emerald depending on the lighting. Next to my dark blue jeans they looked more emerald, but when I folded my jeans up and moved to a spot with better lighting, they looked more teal. I think it's the glossy, patent finish. I think of turquoise as being a shade of light blue, and these definitely aren't blue. They are gorgeous, though!





> Originally Posted by Lynx13
> 
> My new purchases:
> 
> Pink nude BB
> 
> Attachment 2207128
> 
> 
> 
> And this is suppose to be turquoise BB but it looks more emerald to me.  Did I receive the wrong color? Does anyone have these in turquoise and do they look like this? TIA!
> 
> Attachment 2207130





What does the box say?


Thank you both!
Here's what the box says:



I guess I was expecting the teal color or light blue as you said atrain.  The site picture does look blue:


----------



## audreylita

Wow, those two colors look nothing alike.  And they're both gorgeous!


----------



## atrain

Lynx13 said:


> What does the box say?
> 
> 
> Thank you both!
> Here's what the box says:
> View attachment 2208308
> 
> 
> I guess I was expecting the teal color or light blue as you said atrain.  The site picture does look blue:
> View attachment 2208310



I hate it when online orders don't meet expectations! I'm wondering if the shine made them photograph lighter than they actually are. They are gorgeous shoes, though. Are you going to keep them?


----------



## indi3r4

yuleeee said:


> Anyone knows where to get these new silver / white crystal hangisi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2205131
> View attachment 2205132
> View attachment 2205133



my oh my!! where can I get these colorful hangisi?


----------



## audreylita

indi3r4 said:


> my oh my!! where can I get these colorful hangisi?



The boutique tends to have the biggest selection of colors and heel heights.  Stores like Saks and Barneys have them in stock but it depends really on which color and heel height you're looking for.  I have the flats and they are ridiculously comfortable.  The heels are comfy too.


----------



## audreylita

This just released by the Huffington Post:


Whether she likes it or not, Sarah Jessica Parker will always be known for her shoes. So the "Sex and the City" star has finally decided to turn her famous footwear obsession into a lucrative project: a shoe line!

It makes so much sense, we're surprised it's just happening now. "In a silly way, I think it's what people have expected of me most because of Carrie Bradshaw," Parker tells Vogue.com. The actress will be teaming up with George Malkemus, CEO of Manolo Blahnik, for a line of shoes, bags and trench coats called SJP.

The collection, with shoe prices ranging from $200 to $300 and bags going for just below $700, will sold exclusively at Nordstrom and hit stores in early 2014.

While her "SATC" character was shoe-obsessed (remember the lost Manolos episode?), Sarah Jessica's love of high heels doesn't quite match Carrie Bradshaw's. "For ten or so years, I literally ran in heels. I worked 18-hour days and never took them off," SJP told The Edit back in March. Now, unfortunately, "the chickens are coming home to roost" and Sarah Jessica limits her high-heel wearing to only the nicest shoes.

But she's still got all that footwear knowlege stowed away. "Because I got to play that role, I wore a lot of shoes," Parker tells Vogue.com about new venture, "and by default I learned an enormous amount. It's hard to walk away from that."

We're so glad she didn't. While there are no photos of the collection yet, we'll be keeping an eye out for pumps and flats bearing the "SJP" logo in the coming months. Do you think there will be a replica of the famous blue Manolos in the bunch?


----------



## Tscb

Ooh! Can't wait!


----------



## atrain

Just noticed RueLaLa has an upcoming Manolo sale. It starts June 13 at 3pm EST.


----------



## fashion16

Scored brand new silver patent BBs from rodeodriveresale.com and they arrived today. They are brand new and I was about to pull the trigger on them on Saks until I saw them on rodeo drives site for $188. I am on cloud 9!!!!! Rodeo is an online consignment store which is 100% authentic and they are perfect!!!


----------



## fashion16

.


----------



## Dukeprincess

fashion16 said:


> Scored brand new silver patent BBs from rodeodriveresale.com and they arrived today. They are brand new and I was about to pull the trigger on them on Saks until I saw them on rodeo drives site for $188. I am on cloud 9!!!!! Rodeo is an online consignment store which is 100% authentic and they are perfect!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214899



Gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kayapo97 said:


> Girls big news,
> 
> have you seen that Neiman Marcus has launched a custom made to order option for BBs you can choose from masses of colours and materials and heel height.
> 
> Their goes the bank balance!



Does anyone have sizing advice for the 115mm heel height?  I'm a 36 in the kid and suede leather and 36.5 in the 105.

TIA!


----------



## moozieblinks

Where can you even find them in a 115?


----------



## hanagirl

Joining this club today. These arrived this morning. Yey to Hangisi  &#128153;


----------



## LavenderIce

moozieblinks said:


> Where can you even find them in a 115?



http://www.neimanmarcus.com/categor...at000149cat000199cat000209&parentId=cat000209


----------



## bananabean

Just got these beauties from Saks.  Had to since they were on sale for $350.  It would have been just plain irresponsible of me not to get them at that price!


----------



## Lynx13

bananabean said:


> Just got these beauties from Saks.  Had to since they were on sale for $350.  It would have been just plain irresponsible of me not to get them at that price!
> 
> View attachment 2229362



Gratz! Nice steal!


----------



## Lynx13

audreylita said:


> Wow, those two colors look nothing alike.  And they're both gorgeous!





atrain said:


> I hate it when online orders don't meet expectations! I'm wondering if the shine made them photograph lighter than they actually are. They are gorgeous shoes, though. Are you going to keep them?





atrain said:


> I tried the turquoise on at NM, and they are somewhat emerald depending on the lighting. Next to my dark blue jeans they looked more emerald, but when I folded my jeans up and moved to a spot with better lighting, they looked more teal. I think it's the glossy, patent finish. I think of turquoise as being a shade of light blue, and these definitely aren't blue. They are gorgeous, though!



Sorry, slow on replying...

Yes, those two colors look completely different so I was surprised when I opened the box.  I'm on the fence on keeping the green since I was expecting teal but it is a very pretty shoe....  Thank you for your help!


----------



## rcy

for those of you who have the cork bb, do they stretch much? I just ordered them from nieman marcus because they were OBSCENELY cheap ($280ish) in my normal size, but am worried about them stretching out too much??


----------



## kacaruso

Morning
Sorry to bother you all, but can any of you help authenticate this MB pair for me or at least direct me to the right thread?
Thank you soooooooo much

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171056710290?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## bananabean

Another spring sale snag.  Ending up costing around $280.  I love that the glitter doesn't rub off like on most glitter heels.




They're a little small, but I'll suffer for that price!


----------



## jennified_

bananabean said:


> Another spring sale snag.  Ending up costing around $280.  I love that the glitter doesn't rub off like on most glitter heels.
> 
> View attachment 2233856
> 
> 
> They're a little small, but I'll suffer for that price!



Where did you get these from? I really want a pair!


----------



## MissLianne

I just joined the Manolo club on Monday! Came across these babies at David's (Toronto). The price was fantastic too! One thing I could NOT believe is how comfortable they are! Unlike my Louboutins no breaking in required... I am wearing them for the first time to a wedding on Saturday with my new Herve Leger dress!


----------



## kett

Love, love love love! They are so sexy.


----------



## bananabean

jennified_ said:


> Where did you get these from? I really want a pair!



Hi jennified!  I'm so sorry I didn't respond earlier!  They're from Neimans. BB Glitter Fabric Pump in anthracite.

Here's the link: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Manol...ements%3D&eItemId=prod143690228&cmCat=product


----------



## Kyla.A

Hey guys,

Just wanted to ask any other manolo owners about their mary janes. Mine are INCREDIBLY hard to do the buckle up on? It's just REALLY stiff. Anyone else find this?


----------



## moozieblinks

I need some sizing advice on the Manolo BB 115mm.  Do I need to order tts or up a 1/2 size?  I ask because I would normally order a 1/2 size up in a manolo 105mm pump but with the shoe having a steeper pitch with the 115 heel...do I need to order differently?


----------



## megt10

MissLianne said:


> I just joined the Manolo club on Monday! Came across these babies at David's (Toronto). The price was fantastic too! One thing I could NOT believe is how comfortable they are! Unlike my Louboutins no breaking in required... I am wearing them for the first time to a wedding on Saturday with my new Herve Leger dress!



They are beautiful. Congrats. I agree, MB is so much more comfortable than CL.


----------



## megt10

I haven't purchased much MB recently but I did get these during the sales. The second pair I got from barneys super clearance. I wasn't sure about them since the kinda reminded me of jester shoes but I loved the open toe and back zip heel. They didn't even come with a box, they are CUSANI/BLK/105 105MM/4IN SCALLOPED GOLD. They actually are so pretty on and so comfortable to wear. The first pair I had my eye on since it came out and was hoping it would make to sales. I have last years version of this shoe in white and find it one of my summer go to shoes.


----------



## megt10

I wore my new CUSANI last night for the first time. They were super comfortable even with the blister I have on my toe.


----------



## LavenderIce

moozieblinks said:


> I need some sizing advice on the Manolo BB 115mm.  Do I need to order tts or up a 1/2 size?  I ask because I would normally order a 1/2 size up in a manolo 105mm pump but with the shoe having a steeper pitch with the 115 heel...do I need to order differently?



I'd like to know about sizing for the 115mm as well.


----------



## JadedGivenchy

I recently bought these from Barney's and unfortunately the black dye transferred to my skin after wearing them. Has this ever happened to anybody and does anybody know how to combat this? Thanx


----------



## audreylita

JadedGivenchy said:


> I recently bought these from Barney's and unfortunately the black dye transferred to my skin after wearing them. Has this ever happened to anybody and does anybody know how to combat this? Thanx



Wow, never had that happen.  Ever.


----------



## JadedGivenchy

audreylita said:


> Wow, never had that happen.  Ever.


I know weird, I don't know if this happened because the material is suede.


----------



## megt10

JadedGivenchy said:


> I recently bought these from Barney's and unfortunately the black dye transferred to my skin after wearing them. Has this ever happened to anybody and does anybody know how to combat this? Thanx



I have had 2 different pairs of shoes do this. Neither were MB, one was CL and the other was D&G they are both suede. After a few wears it didn't happen anymore.


----------



## audreylita

JadedGivenchy said:


> I know weird, I don't know if this happened because the material is suede.



I have lots of his suede shoes, most of them in black.  Clueless!


----------



## Dukeprincess

JadedGivenchy said:


> I recently bought these from Barney's and unfortunately the black dye transferred to my skin after wearing them. Has this ever happened to anybody and does anybody know how to combat this? Thanx



Soooo pretty!!


----------



## Kyla.A

JadedGivenchy said:


> I recently bought these from Barney's and unfortunately the black dye transferred to my skin after wearing them. Has this ever happened to anybody and does anybody know how to combat this? Thanx


ahh I want these so badly. They are beautiful but being a student I just can't get them right now. Maybe if they are still around in 2 months or so! I wouldn't worry about the dye trasferring, maybe it was just a mix of sweat and new shoes?


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

MissLianne said:


> I just joined the Manolo club on Monday! Came across these babies at David's (Toronto). The price was fantastic too! One thing I could NOT believe is how comfortable they are! Unlike my Louboutins no breaking in required... I am wearing them for the first time to a wedding on Saturday with my new Herve Leger dress!



I love love love David's! They have such great sales! I bought a pair of black and silver comparis from there a couple of months ago. I try to stop there every time I'm in Toronto.

On the subject of Manolos, I think they are the most comfortable high end shoes. I love the BBs, have them in cobalt blue suede and have an order coming for them in pink. I love my YSLs, CL, and etc, but really these are both practical and fabulous!


----------



## rcy

help.. are these too small? this is my first pair & not sure how much they will give in the toe box area...heel is perfect. please excuse my wide ugly feet! :o


----------



## audreylita

rcy said:


> help.. are these too small? this is my first pair & not sure how much they will give in the toe box area...heel is perfect. please excuse my wide ugly feet! :o



They look small.  How do they feel?


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

Yeah how do they feel? If they're ok everywhere else, you could get the box stretched...


----------



## rcy

they are perfect in the heel.. I tried on a 38 in the store and they were fine width wise but I walked right out of the heel. so I ordered the 37.5 - these are great in the length and hug my heel. I just don't know how much to expect the width to stretch in the cork??


----------



## Kyla.A

Hey everyone,

I just recently bought my first pair of suede manolos and was wondering if anyone had advice for caring for them? Is there any miracle-protecting thing that I can spray onto them? haha. Products and general tips would be much welcomed.


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

rcy said:


> they are perfect in the heel.. I tried on a 38 in the store and they were fine width wise but I walked right out of the heel. so I ordered the 37.5 - these are great in the length and hug my heel. I just don't know how much to expect the width to stretch in the cork??



I would take them to a shoe repair to ask if they can stretch the box. They'll tell you if they're able to do it at all. I'm not sure to be honest with you because I've never bought that material before.


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

Kyla.A said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just recently bought my first pair of suede manolos and was wondering if anyone had advice for caring for them? Is there any miracle-protecting thing that I can spray onto them? haha. Products and general tips would be much welcomed.



Hmmm I just sprayed mine with suede protectant. I never wear mine out in the rain or driving (I know I know I'm a lil OCD when it comes to taking care of them).


----------



## bougainvillier

I just ordered my second pair of MB. The Campari in red patent. So excited! 

A newbie question though - does Campari only come in 90mm heel? I got it from Saks here http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446480483 and it's saying 100mm? Is this not the original Campari?

Thanks!


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

bougainvillier said:


> I just ordered my second pair of MB. The Campari in red patent. So excited!
> 
> A newbie question though - does Campari only come in 90mm heel? I got it from Saks here http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446480483 and it's saying 100mm? Is this not the original Campari?
> 
> Thanks!



Not sure which was first, but it comes in both 90 and 100. I have the black with silver cap in 100mm.


----------



## bougainvillier

CCLVshopaholic said:


> Not sure which was first, but it comes in both 90 and 100. I have the black with silver cap in 100mm.



Thanks CCLV! How do they feel on foot? Comfy?


----------



## audreylita

rcy said:


> they are perfect in the heel.. I tried on a 38 in the store and they were fine width wise but I walked right out of the heel. so I ordered the 37.5 - these are great in the length and hug my heel. I just don't know how much to expect the width to stretch in the cork??



In a case like this I'll go up the half size and put a half pad in the toe area, that always seems to make the shoes fit perfectly.  The MB boutique in Manhattan has given me more of those little inserts than I can count.  Not only do they make the shoes fit perfectly but also make a wonderful cushion in the front of the shoe to make wearing them super comfy.


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks CCLV! How do they feel on foot? Comfy?



I love love love my Manolos. They are very comfortable! No issue with the camparis.


----------



## rcy

audreylita said:


> In a case like this I'll go up the half size and put a half pad in the toe area, that always seems to make the shoes fit perfectly. The MB boutique in Manhattan has given me more of those little inserts than I can count. Not only do they make the shoes fit perfectly but also make a wonderful cushion in the front of the shoe to make wearing them super comfy.


 
like foot petals? or something smaller? tia!


----------



## audreylita

I can't remember the brand but they look like the beige one in this photo.  Definitely not like foot petals, they are much thicker, fill in the space for a shoe that's a tad too large and also keep your foot from slipping forward in your shoe.  Maybe you can call the boutique to get the brand, for the life of me I can't remember what it is.


----------



## Jodith

I bought a pair of Susa sandals yesterday at Neimans.  Much to my dismay, when I just went to put them on I turned them over and found that the soles are different!  What the heck?  Is this customary for Manolos (I usually stick with Prada and Chanel)?


----------



## audreylita

Jodith said:


> I bought a pair of Susa sandals yesterday at Neimans.  Much to my dismay, when I just went to put them on I turned them over and found that the soles are different!  What the heck?  Is this customary for Manolos (I usually stick with Prada and Chanel)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2248202



What's different?


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

I think the one looks worn...


----------



## legaldiva

rcy said:


> for those of you who have the cork bb, do they stretch much? I just ordered them from nieman marcus because they were OBSCENELY cheap ($280ish) in my normal size, but am worried about them stretching out too much??


 
I have the glazed cork, and they seem to mold to my foot a little, but aren't really stretching due to the glaze.  The glaze itself seems to hold hte cork's structure.  HTH


----------



## audreylita

JadedGivenchy said:


> I recently bought these from Barney's and unfortunately the black dye transferred to my skin after wearing them. Has this ever happened to anybody and does anybody know how to combat this? Thanx



I just wore a new pair of MB black suede open sandal heels for the first time.  No color transfer to my feet at all.

But curiously I had a band-aid on my toe and some black came off on the band-aid.

Weird!


----------



## Aishano7




----------



## Aishano7




----------



## hanagirl

Wore my blue Hangisi last night. Felt like Carrie &#128513; haha!


----------



## audreylita

Aishano7 said:


> View attachment 2250669





hanagirl said:


> Wore my blue Hangisi last night. Felt like Carrie &#128513; haha!
> View attachment 2250788



Gorgeous and gorgeous!!!


----------



## polarisfire

I just got some suede bbs in 105 and 115. I found the 115 used, from eBay consignment  and they feel a bit more slippery in the heel than the new pair. Like, my heel seems to be a little too narrow to feel supported- and I don't have particularly narrow heels...hope that makes sense.  It's possible the lack of support could also just be because the heel is higher :/.

Does anyone find that the heel cup hugs you less [lovingly] as you wear them in?  I'm worried that the perfectly supportive heel cup on the new bbs (I cannot believe how comfy they are) will become too loose later on :x

As for the sizing on the 115 :  I'm a 7.5 and I got 37.5 in both and they fit well.  The 105 were this season's and the 115 were used and have a gunmetal silver lining instead of the current beige I seem to see.  So, I'm not sure if the sizing might be slightly different now but it seems tts to me. The 115 actually are a bit more snug than the 105, but only a touch more.
I have a theory that the closer you are to a 36 or 37, the more tts some designer sizing runs. Thus people with sizes around 40 always seem to find that the designer size runs super small and the tiny footed find that everything still runs big. Meanwhile some people (in the sweet spot) find it almost tts or tts.


----------



## polarisfire

moozieblinks said:


> I need some sizing advice on the Manolo BB 115mm.  Do I need to order tts or up a 1/2 size?  I ask because I would normally order a 1/2 size up in a manolo 105mm pump but with the shoe having a steeper pitch with the 115 heel...do I need to order differently?



I'd say go with the same size as 105.


----------



## phiphi

hanagirl said:


> Wore my blue Hangisi last night. Felt like Carrie &#128513; haha!
> View attachment 2250788



gorgeous!!



Aishano7 said:


> View attachment 2250669



drool! congrats!


to the *hangisi* owners (or even satin manolos) - do you spray/waterproof the shoes before you wear them? have you had any problems with the satin discolouring or bleeding? thank you for your help!! xo


----------



## audreylita

I received my first pair of BB's that were special ordered through the Neiman Marcus special event.  Surprisingly they were not shipped from Neiman Marcus but from "Drop Ship Department" at 31 W. 54th Street which is the New York City boutique / corporate headquarters.


----------



## missliberia

Got my first pair of BB's! My first designer shoe purchase and they are beautiful!









The box says these are the 105mm but I could have sworn Saks' website listed them as 115mm's or 4 1/2 inches. Either way they are beautiful, fit perfectly and I will be wearing them to work tomorrow. I got these for myself for my 27th birthday. Yay me!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Aishano7 said:


> View attachment 2250669


wow this is so pretty. may i noe if this is green or blue??I love it ..


----------



## megt10

audreylita said:


> In a case like this I'll go up the half size and put a half pad in the toe area, that always seems to make the shoes fit perfectly.  The MB boutique in Manhattan has given me more of those little inserts than I can count.  Not only do they make the shoes fit perfectly but also make a wonderful cushion in the front of the shoe to make wearing them super comfy.


Agree. I can't stand shoes that are too tight. I would rather pad them a bit. I also use half inserts mad of rubber from Dr. Scholls and that helps keep the shoes of my feet. I have to do this with most heels since I am a small 8.5 and I have a really thin heel. I also use a heel backing to keep my heel for slipping out of the shoe.


Aishano7 said:


> View attachment 2250668


What a gorgeous color. 


hanagirl said:


> Wore my blue Hangisi last night. Felt like Carrie &#128513; haha!
> View attachment 2250788


They look so good on you.


----------



## megt10

missliberia said:


> Got my first pair of BB's! My first designer shoe purchase and they are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box says these are the 105mm but I could have sworn Saks' website listed them as 115mm's or 4 1/2 inches. Either way they are beautiful, fit perfectly and I will be wearing them to work tomorrow. I got these for myself for my 27th birthday. Yay me!



They are beautiful! Happy Birthday and congratulations on your first pair of designer shoes. You are going to love them.


----------



## yellow08

missliberia said:


> Got my first pair of BB's! My first designer shoe purchase and they are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box says these are the 105mm but I could have sworn Saks' website listed them as 115mm's or 4 1/2 inches. Either way they are beautiful, fit perfectly and I will be wearing them to work tomorrow. I got these for myself for my 27th birthday. Yay me!



Congratulations on your 1st pair of designer shoes. MB is a great choice for your first pair. My first pair of MB's were the black patent too . Be careful, they're addictive.


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

yellow08 said:


> Congratulations on your 1st pair of designer shoes. MB is a great choice for your first pair. My first pair of MB's were the black patent too . Be careful, they're addictive.



I second that. All of a sudden, other shoes pale in comparison.


----------



## hanagirl

megt10 said:


> They look so good on you.





phiphi said:


> gorgeous!!
> 
> to the *hangisi* owners (or even satin manolos) - do you spray/waterproof the shoes before you wear them? have you had any problems with the satin discolouring or bleeding? thank you for your help!! xo



Thank you! 

I didn't spray anything on it. No discoloration or bleeding too.  I only put those protect your soles thingies that you stick on.  I wear the satin shoes as long as it's not raining or if I know I'm staying indoors.


----------



## missliberia

I have already purchased the burgundy patent pair. I know, I know. But I deserve it!


----------



## mytwocents

Ladies I have noticed this on a pair of choos and now this pair of manolos. 
Why does the heel slightly angle forward? In the pictures below you can see the heel tilting to the left which is towards the front of the shoe.  Is it so the heel is under your heel and not the back of the shoe?


----------



## mytwocents

Here it is with me wearing it. It's less noticeable.



Oh and FYI these shoes are hot and comfortable!

I didn't realize the app posts the pics twice, I will take smaller pics next time.


----------



## mrsjcfk

I have a question - do the BBs come in different heel heights? I have 2 pairs and they look higher in magazines than they do in person.


----------



## Dukeprincess

hanagirl said:


> Wore my blue Hangisi last night. Felt like Carrie &#128513; haha!
> View attachment 2250788


----------



## Kayapo97

mrsjcfk said:


> I have a question - do the BBs come in different heel heights? I have 2 pairs and they look higher in magazines than they do in person.



Yes 90, 105 and 115 - most shops sell 105 as the norm, magazines tend to show the 115.


----------



## mrsjcfk

Kayapo97 said:


> Yes 90, 105 and 115 - most shops sell 105 as the norm, magazines tend to show the 115.



No wonder!! Where can I get the 115s? The 105s are too practical. Lol.


----------



## mrsjcfk

rcy said:


> they are perfect in the heel.. I tried on a 38 in the store and they were fine width wise but I walked right out of the heel. so I ordered the 37.5 - these are great in the length and hug my heel. I just don't know how much to expect the width to stretch in the cork??



I would actually buy the bigger size and put in an insole or have it professionally padded.


----------



## mrsjcfk

hanagirl said:


> Wore my blue Hangisi last night. Felt like Carrie &#128513; haha!
> View attachment 2250788


Nice shot! You look great!!


----------



## mrsjcfk

My modest collection. Definitely need to find some 115 BBs!


----------



## audreylita

mrsjcfk said:


> I have a question - do the BBs come in different heel heights? I have 2 pairs and they look higher in magazines than they do in person.



They also came in 70 cm and I believe 50 cm as well.  There were a myriad of special order sizes available from the Neiman Marcus event a couple of months ago.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrsjcfk said:


> My modest collection. Definitely need to find some 115 BBs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255211



beautiful collection~!


----------



## polarisfire

mrsjcfk said:


> My modest collection. Definitely need to find some 115 BBs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255211



Omg *_*   I need more suede bbs. Need.


----------



## missliberia

mrsjcfk said:


> My modest collection. Definitely need to find some 115 BBs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255211



I just bought the yellow bb's! Yellow is my favorite color


----------



## missliberia

Are the 115's hard to walk in ladies?


----------



## mrsjcfk

Lavenderduckiez said:


> beautiful collection~!



Thank you!


----------



## chihuahua127

My first pair/s of MBs, all from the spring sale at 70 off! They're so unexpectedly comfortable; don't know why it took me this long to buy a Manolo!


----------



## hanagirl

Dukeprincess said:


>





mrsjcfk said:


> Nice shot! You look great!!



Thank you ladies


----------



## Kayapo97

mrsjcfk said:


> No wonder!! Where can I get the 115s? The 105s are too practical. Lol.



Depends where you are?
The boutiques will sell them and occasionally some department stores.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lovely manolo's....


----------



## polarisfire

missliberia said:


> Are the 115's hard to walk in ladies?



Somewhat - depends on your experience with super high heels.  For me, they're kinda difficult and I'm not super confident that I won't trip. Still, I do fine on flat terrain.  100s are somehow way easier to walk in Butttt 115s are probably still way easier to walk in than any other 4.5 in heels out there.  They look a lot like pigalle 120 but they're WAY more comfortable.

Help me ladies: I can't decide which pastel bb to get! 
Coral, aqua or yellow?


----------



## thegreenbean

Now, these shoes are over 7 years. They were my wedding shoes. But I just had to share!

My colors were turquiose and brown. So these were perfect! Loved how the paisely was leather and not fabric! It was so fun having these peek out from the bottom of my white dress!

Also, loved the fact that the heel was only 2 inches. It was metal. Held up so well since our reception was outdoors. And my feet weren't killing me at the end of day!

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## missliberia

polarisfire said:


> Somewhat - depends on your experience with super high heels.  For me, they're kinda difficult and I'm not super confident that I won't trip. Still, I do fine on flat terrain.  100s are somehow way easier to walk in Butttt 115s are probably still way easier to walk in than any other 4.5 in heels out there.  They look a lot like pigalle 120 but they're WAY more comfortable.
> 
> Help me ladies: I can't decide which pastel bb to get!
> Coral, aqua or yellow?



Get yellow!


----------



## Kayapo97

polarisfire said:


> Somewhat - depends on your experience with super high heels.  For me, they're kinda difficult and I'm not super confident that I won't trip. Still, I do fine on flat terrain.  100s are somehow way easier to walk in Butttt 115s are probably still way easier to walk in than any other 4.5 in heels out there.  They look a lot like pigalle 120 but they're WAY more comfortable.
> 
> Help me ladies: I can't decide which pastel bb to get!
> Coral, aqua or yellow?



I like the aqua.


----------



## Kayapo97

thegreenbean said:


> Now, these shoes are over 7 years. They were my wedding shoes. But I just had to share!
> 
> My colors were turquiose and brown. So these were perfect! Loved how the paisely was leather and not fabric! It was so fun having these peek out from the bottom of my white dress!
> 
> Also, loved the fact that the heel was only 2 inches. It was metal. Held up so well since our reception was outdoors. And my feet weren't killing me at the end of day!
> 
> Hope you enjoy!



Lovely shoes


----------



## Kayapo97

missliberia said:


> Are the 115's hard to walk in ladies?



I go for the 105s as very manageable to walk in, the 115s are just a bit high for everyday wear for me, although ok for special events


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mytwocents said:


> Ladies I have noticed this on a pair of choos and now this pair of manolos.
> Why does the heel slightly angle forward? In the pictures below you can see the heel tilting to the left which is towards the front of the shoe.  Is it so the heel is under your heel and not the back of the shoe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2254088
> 
> View attachment 2254089



That's normal. The body is a molded piece of leather and plastic that can unbend with heat or other environmental changes. So when it unbends, the heel will curve inward. Now when you actually wear the shoes, the body will mold back under the natural curve of your foot, and the heel will be perpendicular to the floor again.


----------



## polarisfire

Has anyone noticed colored suede MBs being two slightly different shades? I just got a pair of turquoise bbs where the right shoe is slightly more muted and darker than the left. 

I thought maybe I'm just a little neurotic but even the boy can tell they're a little different.


----------



## mytwocents

CEC.LV4eva said:


> That's normal. The body is a molded piece of leather and plastic that can unbend with heat or other environmental changes. So when it unbends, the heel will curve inward. Now when you actually wear the shoes, the body will mold back under the natural curve of your foot, and the heel will be perpendicular to the floor again.


 

That makes sense. Many of my sandals don't do it though so I was wondering what causes some to do it. Maybe the less material in the shoe the more likely to bend, that's what I am noticing.  Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

polarisfire said:


> Has anyone noticed colored suede MBs being two slightly different shades? I just got a pair of turquoise bbs where the right shoe is slightly more muted and darker than the left.
> 
> I thought maybe I'm just a little neurotic but even the boy can tell they're a little different.



No that should't be.  Maybe the store had one of the shoes out on display.


----------



## phiphi

mrsjcfk said:


> My modest collection. Definitely need to find some 115 BBs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255211



omg soooo gorgeous!!



chihuahua127 said:


> View attachment 2255564
> 
> My first pair/s of MBs, all from the spring sale at 70 off! They're so unexpectedly comfortable; don't know why it took me this long to buy a Manolo!



what great finds! and 70% off. congrats!



thegreenbean said:


> Now, these shoes are over 7 years. They were my wedding shoes. But I just had to share!
> 
> My colors were turquiose and brown. So these were perfect! Loved how the paisely was leather and not fabric! It was so fun having these peek out from the bottom of my white dress!
> 
> Also, loved the fact that the heel was only 2 inches. It was metal. Held up so well since our reception was outdoors. And my feet weren't killing me at the end of day!
> 
> Hope you enjoy!



stunning!!!



hanagirl said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I didn't spray anything on it. No discoloration or bleeding too.  I only put those protect your soles thingies that you stick on.  I wear the satin shoes as long as it's not raining or if I know I'm staying indoors.



thank you!! it is good to know you didn't have problems. i am researching before i take the plunge..


----------



## hanagirl

phiphi said:


> thank you!! it is good to know you didn't have problems. i am researching before i take the plunge..



I'm a research freak when it comes to shoes, bags, electronics, etc purchases so if you'll take my word for it, the hangsi is a keeper


----------



## polarisfire

audreylita said:


> No that should't be.  Maybe the store had one of the shoes out on display.


Would they possibly let me exchange them for that reason? I got them at Barney's.
 I've worn them around the house for a bit so the bottoms aren't spotless anymore.


----------



## audreylita

polarisfire said:


> Would they possibly let me exchange them for that reason? I got them at Barney's.
> I've worn them around the house for a bit so the bottoms aren't spotless anymore.



Don't know.  Can't hurt to ask.  

Manolo's shoes are hand made.  They would never make it out of the factory if there was a defect.


----------



## phiphi

hanagirl said:


> I'm a research freak when it comes to shoes, bags, electronics, etc purchases so if you'll take my word for it, the hangsi is a keeper



:ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## missliberia

I got two new pairs of manolos. The burgundy patent bb 105mm...
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...C225A49-8924-0000143FD84B40E7_zpsbe59e3c3.jpg
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...B5FABC2-8924-0000143FCBBE5637_zps046c60e4.jpg
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...F0D2F06-8924-0000143FB0259608_zps4e4fbea9.jpg

And my dream shoes. The hangisi in gold *dies*
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...F98A6A0-8924-0000143F5CC13DDB_zps47ffd498.jpg
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...EDC9962-8924-0000143F69D12128_zps628f6ea3.jpg
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...B2E5693-8924-0000143F8A56DBB4_zps445aa08f.jpg

You guys told me I would quickly become addicted. But I am going to chill out for a while and enjoy my new shoes.


----------



## NY_Mami

TPF... I'm disappointed in all of you...  nobody told me about the Laura Sandal.... HMPH!


----------



## missliberia

NY_Mami said:


> TPF... I'm disappointed in all of you...  nobody told me about the Laura Sandal.... HMPH!



This is the Laura? I thought it was the Chaos sandal.


----------



## Kayapo97

missliberia said:


> I got two new pairs of manolos. The burgundy patent bb 105mm...
> 
> 
> 
> Love the burgundy BBs. chill and enjoy, believe me it won't be long  before the urge comes to buy more, you have been warned!


----------



## movingobserver

Got the suede BBs a few months ago. Finally took them out for a spin.


----------



## audreylita

They're beautiful.  I'm a big fan of the suede.


----------



## yellow08

NY_Mami said:


> TPF... I'm disappointed in all of you...  nobody told me about the Laura Sandal.... HMPH!



Those are super HOT! Can you post a modeling pic?


----------



## NY_Mami

yellow08 said:


> Those are super HOT! Can you post a modeling pic?


 
I found it on some Italian blogger's site on the Google search...


----------



## NY_Mami

missliberia said:


> This is the Laura? I thought it was the Chaos sandal.


 
Me too...


----------



## yellow08

ny_mami said:


> i found it on some italian blogger's site on the google search...


----------



## mrsjcfk

movingobserver said:


> Got the suede BBs a few months ago. Finally took them out for a spin.
> 
> View attachment 2274401



Those look great! Love the color and toe cleavage! I don't have any toe cleavage when I wear mine


----------



## heidiandchloe

Hi! Does anyone know if there is an authenticity thread for Manolos? Thanks so much!


----------



## audreylita

heidiandchloe said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if there is an authenticity thread for Manolos? Thanks so much!



You could try this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044-434.html#post25090432


----------



## heidiandchloe

audreylita said:


> You could try this thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044-434.html#post25090432



Thanks so much!!


----------



## bbagsforever

With my Hangisi pumps...these are surprisingly comfortable!


----------



## audreylita

bbagsforever said:


> With my Hangisi pumps...these are surprisingly comfortable!



Love your bag!  Whose is it?  (and of course the shoes look great and so do you!)


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> With my Hangisi pumps...these are surprisingly comfortable!



You look great as always. I find MB & Valentino to be the most comfortable shoes.


----------



## bbagsforever

audreylita said:


> Love your bag!  Whose is it?  (and of course the shoes look great and so do you!)



Thanks! The bag is by Givenchy- it's called the Obsidia.


----------



## megt10

I got these booties last month from Rue or gilt can't remember. Have no idea what the name is, but they are really cute, and the price was so hard to pass up. I have a lot of booties but nothing like these. I can't wait for the weather to cool down enough to wear them.


----------



## Kayapo97

bbagsforever said:


> With my Hangisi pumps...these are surprisingly comfortable!



very nice

reminded me of seeing women wearing her Hangisi 110s wondering around doing her shopping in Peter Jones at Sloane square a couple of months ago.


----------



## missliberia

Do you guys get your Manolos zip soled?


----------



## audreylita

missliberia said:


> Do you guys get your Manolos zip soled?



Just depends on the shoe.  I just bought three pairs of boots at the boutique yesterday and two of them came with the soles already on the boots.  I asked for the third pair to have them put on as well.

I personally wouldn't do it with any of my BB's or jeweled shoes.  I was actually discussing with the manager about getting a new line with whole rubber soles like the Roger Vivier gommette flats.   They may be in the offing.  Stay tuned.


----------



## polarisfire

missliberia said:


> Do you guys get your Manolos zip soled?



I got my BBs rubber soled but the place I go to has good workmanship and uses pretty thin soles.

What do you guys use to protect silk fabric manolos? Has anyone tried scotchgard?


----------



## audreylita

polarisfire said:


> I got my BBs rubber soled but the place I go to has good workmanship and uses pretty thin soles.
> 
> What do you guys use to protect silk fabric manolos? Has anyone tried scotchgard?



I haven't but that's a good idea.  I would do it.


----------



## Chrissy131

my first pair BB


----------



## missliberia

Chrissy131 said:


> View attachment 2312385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first pair BB



Beautiful! Your first pair of bb's or your first mb's altogether?


----------



## Kayapo97

Chrissy131 said:


> View attachment 2312385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first pair BB



Chrissy,

Love the colour, congrats on your first pair.


----------



## Chrissy131

missliberia said:


> Beautiful! Your first pair of bb's or your first mb's altogether?



Thanks it is my second pair manolo...I love manolo so comfy


----------



## Chrissy131

Kayapo97 said:


> Chrissy,
> 
> Love the colour, congrats on your first pair.



Thank you...I will continue my Manolo collection


----------



## wannaprada

Chrissy131 said:


> View attachment 2312385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first pair BB



What a gorgeous color, congrats!!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:


> I got these booties last month from Rue or gilt can't remember. Have no idea what the name is, but they are really cute, and the price was so hard to pass up. I have a lot of booties but nothing like these. I can't wait for the weather to cool down enough to wear them.



Those are hot Megt10!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Chrissy131 said:


> View attachment 2312385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first pair BB



Very pretty. HOw tall are the heels?


----------



## Flip88

Chrissy131 said:


> View attachment 2312385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first pair BB



Those are beautiful


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Those are hot Megt10!!



Thanks Wanna, they are so unique and comfortable. Waiting for Fall


----------



## mp4

Did anyone here get an email from NM regarding custom ordering BBs?  My SA emailed me.  It is a limited promotion.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mp4 said:


> Did anyone here get an email from NM regarding custom ordering BBs?  My SA emailed me.  It is a limited promotion.



I thought it's already passed?
but yes I got an email.
Did you order anything? ?


----------



## audreylita

mp4 said:


> Did anyone here get an email from NM regarding custom ordering BBs?  My SA emailed me.  It is a limited promotion.



Yes I got it and placed my order ages ago and already have the shoes.  I thought that date had already come and gone to do the orders.

Just went up to the NM website and the info is actually still there, I thought they had taken it down.  Definitely do an order, I got exactly what I wanted and now have some great color additions to my BB collection!


----------



## mp4

My email listed dates of 8/30 to 10/15.  I haven't gone to look at the options yet.


----------



## NeonLights

Chrissy131 said:


> View attachment 2312385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first pair BB



Gorg colour!!!! I need to dip my toe into the bb water.


----------



## Lisa2007

....I have officially lost my mind...I purchased these shoes to wear with a Gucci scarf...


----------



## demicouture

Chrissy131 said:


> View attachment 2312385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first pair BB



These are a fab colour! 
I just bought a pair of purple suede BB from the Las Vegas boutique and was about to custom order some at Neimans but the colours were really not very exciting... Except for navy and royal blue ... Decisions decisions...


----------



## Kayapo97

Lisa2007 said:


> View attachment 2315641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I have officially lost my mind...I purchased these shoes to wear with a Gucci scarf...



Lovely colour match, I love the colour of those Campari's - it comes to us all - I spend quite a lot of time buying specific shoes to match outfits - the only problem is it means the collection just grows and grows hehe


----------



## Lisa2007

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely colour match, I love the colour of those Campari's - it comes to us all - I spend quite a lot of time buying specific shoes to match outfits - the only problem is it means the collection just grows and grows hehe



Thanks.....I am so glad to hear that I am not nuts....because normally I only purchase basic colors...(black, brown, navy and grey) but something about that scarf demanded that I purchase matching shoes....Oh well on to the next scarf....


----------



## missliberia

Lisa2007 said:


> View attachment 2315641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I have officially lost my mind...I purchased these shoes to wear with a Gucci scarf...






audreylita said:


> Yes I got it and placed my order ages ago and already have the shoes.  I thought that date had already come and gone to do the orders.
> 
> Just went up to the NM website and the info is actually still there, I thought they had taken it down.  Definitely do an order, I got exactly what I wanted and now have some great color additions to my BB collection!



What heel heights did you order? I'm just confused because several sites have bb's incorrectly pictured in the 105mm heel. I want the heels to look like the shape of the 115's on the website and I was wondering if your heels were straight or curved, if you know what I mean. Thanks in advance!


----------



## demicouture

Lisa2007 said:


> View attachment 2315641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I have officially lost my mind...I purchased these shoes to wear with a Gucci scarf...



Beautiful! You are making me want these now!!


----------



## demicouture

My purple suede 105 BB &#10084;


----------



## audreylita

I actually have the 90 and 105 from off the rack, the 115 is a bit higher than I'm comfortable with.  I ordered several in the 70mm because I needed a run around height I could wear all day.


----------



## Kayapo97

demicouture said:


> My purple suede 105 BB &#10084;
> 
> View attachment 2317603
> View attachment 2317604
> View attachment 2317605



oh lovely colour congrats.


----------



## Lisa2007

demicouture said:


> Beautiful! You are making me want these now!!


 Thanks...I fully understand as this site is full of helpful enablers!


----------



## Lisa2007

missliberia said:


> What heel heights did you order? I'm just confused because several sites have bb's incorrectly pictured in the 105mm heel. I want the heels to look like the shape of the 115's on the website and I was wondering if your heels were straight or curved, if you know what I mean. Thanks in advance!


Yes... I do know what you mean....the heel shape on this pair is straight....and are approx 3.5 inches high....I hope this helps...


----------



## madeofdreams

Do BBs run true to size? I am looking to get a pair in 70mm.... My shoe size is pretty consistent - 39 for CLs, Choos, Prada, Tods. Thanks in advance


----------



## audreylita

I am true to size in the BB's regardless of heel height.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Does manolo ever have shoes in size smaller than 5?? especially the hangisi.??Does anyone know??TiA


----------



## 8seventeen19

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Does manolo ever have shoes in size smaller than 5?? especially the hangisi.??Does anyone know??TiA



I'd like to know too. The 35's are just too big on me.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Does manolo ever have shoes in size smaller than 5?? especially the hangisi.??Does anyone know??TiA





shoeaddictklw said:


> I'd like to know too. The 35's are just too big on me.



Yes, the boutiques carry the smaller sizes more often. I've seen 34 from my personal experience.


----------



## audreylita

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Does manolo ever have shoes in size smaller than 5?? especially the hangisi.??Does anyone know??TiA





shoeaddictklw said:


> I'd like to know too. The 35's are just too big on me.



You can also go into the boutique and do a special order.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yes, the boutiques carry the smaller sizes more often. I've seen 34 from my personal experience.



really. nice.  thanks.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

shoeaddictklw said:


> I'd like to know too. The 35's are just too big on me.


35 is a lil big on me too. i have to put padding in the front and heel liner in the back. but im worried that it'll become loose.


----------



## audreylita

I was just in Bergdorfs and was stumped to see this new heel on the 4" BB.  Honestly it was so stunning that I stood there for awhile just admiring the new silhouette.  

I like both heels but this new one is a stunner.  Here are pics of both heels:


----------



## missliberia

audreylita said:


> I was just in Bergdorfs and was stumped to see this new heel on the 4" BB.  Honestly it was so stunning that I stood there for awhile just admiring the new silhouette.
> 
> I like both heels but this new one is a stunner.  Here are pics of both heels:



The first one is stunning but I prefer the straight heel.


----------



## audreylita

The shoe shows better in 3D.  The one dimensional picture doesn't do it justice.

I really love both heels.  It's not a matter of either or.  

Manolo just keeps getting it right.


----------



## 8seventeen19

audreylita said:


> You can also go into the boutique and do a special order.


You're helping me all over the place!  Thank you!! 

I am not near a Blahnik boutique, but I will be in NYC at the end of the month. Will check that out!


----------



## 8seventeen19

audreylita said:


> I was just in Bergdorfs and was stumped to see this new heel on the 4" BB.  Honestly it was so stunning that I stood there for awhile just admiring the new silhouette.
> 
> I like both heels but this new one is a stunner.  Here are pics of both heels:



That first one is just gorgeous!!! The color is WOW!


----------



## demicouture

Any lovers out there for the CAMPY?



I just got the nude ones but am having second thoughts. The shoe is gorgeous but am so used to the BB these days ...

Who has got these?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

demicouture said:


> Any lovers out there for the CAMPY?
> 
> View attachment 2320320
> 
> I just got the nude ones but am having second thoughts. The shoe is gorgeous but am so used to the BB these days ...
> 
> Who has got these?



This is a another great version of the Campari's which I love. I've been meaning to get myself a pair of the Campy's for a while now too as I've worn out my Campari's to death lol


----------



## audreylita

demicouture said:


> Any lovers out there for the CAMPY?
> 
> View attachment 2320320
> 
> I just got the nude ones but am having second thoughts. The shoe is gorgeous but am so used to the BB these days ...
> 
> Who has got these?



It's a great shoe, I vote for keeping it.  And I'm a huge fan of nude shoes.  Just ordered more from the Neiman Marcus special order section, plus some others as well.

I swear any more stuff comes into this house I'm gonna have to move out and live in the driveway.


----------



## demicouture

audreylita said:


> It's a great shoe, I vote for keeping it.  And I'm a huge fan of nude shoes.  Just ordered more from the Neiman Marcus special order section, plus some others as well.
> 
> I swear any more stuff comes into this house I'm gonna have to move out and live in the driveway.



Thanks for your advice! I do love them and will try them on again tonight to make sure how much I love them. The nude is a really nice nude... 
I did really like the red too. Below a pic of the red CAMPY next to nude patent BB


----------



## missliberia

I do have love for the Mary Janes and just purchased the Caira in neon green.


----------



## Kayapo97

demicouture said:


> Any lovers out there for the CAMPY?
> 
> View attachment 2320320
> 
> I just got the nude ones but am having second thoughts. The shoe is gorgeous but am so used to the BB these days ...
> 
> Who has got these?



Those are just so feminine aren't they, they nude would work with so many outfits.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Did anyone do a custom BB from neiman's??? I'm still waiting for my shoes and they haven't come in yet.


----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Did anyone do a custom BB from neiman's??? I'm still waiting for my shoes and they haven't come in yet.



Yes got my order from the first go round from several months back.  Ordered more about a month ago but haven't gotten them yet.  They actually get shipped to us from the MB boutique on W. 54th and not from NM.  

Go figure.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

audreylita said:


> Yes got my order from the first go round from several months back.  Ordered more about a month ago but haven't gotten them yet.  They actually get shipped to us from the MB boutique on W. 54th and not from NM.
> 
> Go figure.



Ok thanks for letting me know. I appreciate you sharing your experience with us


----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok thanks for letting me know. I appreciate you sharing your experience with us


----------



## lulilu

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Did anyone do a custom BB from neiman's??? I'm still waiting for my shoes and they haven't come in yet.



I ordered a 3.5 inch heel in green suede a few weeks ago.  Still waiting for them.  I don't expect them for a while.


----------



## audreylita

lulilu said:


> I ordered a 3.5 inch heel in green suede a few weeks ago.  Still waiting for them.  I don't expect them for a while.



The initial go round said it would be 3 months until we'd get our shoes.  They came much quicker so likely we will all be seeing them soon!  (I got the green suede ones last time and love them!!!)


----------



## lulilu

audreylita said:


> The initial go round said it would be 3 months until we'd get our shoes.  They came much quicker so likely we will all be seeing them soon!  (I got the green suede ones last time and love them!!!)



Thanks, dear!


----------



## audreylita

A smattering of fall shoes:


----------



## audreylita

.


----------



## LJS58

audreylita said:


> A smattering of fall shoes:



Oh, I love the polka dot ones. Thanks for posting pics!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lulilu said:


> Thanks, dear!





audreylita said:


> The initial go round said it would be 3 months until we'd get our shoes.  They came much quicker so likely we will all be seeing them soon!  (I got the green suede ones last time and love them!!!)



Thanks for the advice ladies, I'll continue to wait some more! I called NM, they told me another month or so for my wait.


----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies, I'll continue to wait some more! I called NM, they told me another month or so for my wait.



These custom BB's are like a gift.  Seriously when you get them, it's like the best Christmas present!  When I got my first shipment of different pretty suede ones in my perfect heel height, it was just heaven!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

audreylita said:


> These custom BB's are like a gift.  Seriously when you get them, it's like the best Christmas present!  When I got my first shipment of different pretty suede ones in my perfect heel height, it was just heaven!!!



hehe you're making me anxious now... well I already have a few pairs of BBs... but I'm missing one color... in a particular heel height... this custom pair is going to fill the spot perfectly!


----------



## audreylita

Here are some more pics from the fall collection.  I love sparkly things so am posting shoes that glitter.


----------



## audreylita

50 mm, 1.5 inch


----------



## audreylita

70 mm, 2.5 inches


----------



## audreylita

90 mm, 3.5 inches

These are BB jewel


----------



## audreylita

105 mm, 4 inches


----------



## audreylita

A few from the classics section


----------



## audreylita

Alligator


----------



## audreylita

Handbags and clutches


----------



## TJNEscada

Beautiful!  Thx for posting


----------



## legaldiva

I love this eye candy.  Manolo does a pointy toe pump like no one else


----------



## twosmallwonders

My little Manolo collection


----------



## mishybelle

I am thinking of ordering the scarlet suede BB from the NM BB boutique online in the 115 heel height. These will be my first pair of BB... I tried on the suede 105 for reference since the sizing guide says they are similar. I am in between sizes and I am inclined to stick with the smaller size to account for stretching.

Does the suede 105 BB stretch out a lot?


----------



## audreylita

mishybelle said:


> I am thinking of ordering the scarlet suede BB from the NM BB boutique online in the 115 heel height. These will be my first pair of BB... I tried on the suede 105 for reference since the sizing guide says they are similar. I am in between sizes and I am inclined to stick with the smaller size to account for stretching.
> 
> Does the suede 105 BB stretch out a lot?



All of his suede shoes stretch but you have to wear them a _lot._ I had a pair that was a tad too small and took them to the shoemaker to professionally stretch.  It didn't help, ended up buying the next half size up.  I was able to wear them bare foot and then just put in a small half shoe pad to take up the extra space when I wore a stocking.   

I personally have bought way too many shoes in my time that were a touch too tight and ended up getting rid of all of them in the end.  Our feet keep growing as we get older (oh joy).  My vote would be to go for the half size larger.


----------



## twosmallwonders

mishybelle said:


> I am thinking of ordering the scarlet suede BB from the NM BB boutique online in the 115 heel height. These will be my first pair of BB... I tried on the suede 105 for reference since the sizing guide says they are similar. I am in between sizes and I am inclined to stick with the smaller size to account for stretching.
> 
> Does the suede 105 BB stretch out a lot?



If the pitch is higher your foot will slide down a little more in the 115 v the 105 so that should compensate. I don't have the suede but I have 4 pairs of his shoes in satin and they all stretched.  Can you buy both and try them on at home on the carpet a few times? I would say go for the smaller size but that's just me.


----------



## audreylita

More eye candy


----------



## audreylita

.


----------



## audreylita

Check out the heel tips on these first two pairs


----------



## audreylita

I just got an e-mail from Neiman Marcus that one of the four pairs of BB's that I special ordered has been shipped.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi ladies, I ordered my first pair of BBs (cobalt suede 105mm custom) and actually my first pair of Manolos! I am very excited to share once they arrive


----------



## sharbrown

I want to get my very first pair of basic black Manolo pumps.    Do you suggest BB's or The Newcio?   What are the differences?    Do they both come in the 70mm heel?    Also, can you ever get them on sale??   Thanks!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

audreylita said:


> I just got an e-mail from Neiman Marcus that one of the four pairs of BB's that I special ordered has been shipped.



ooh congrats, can't wait to see it


----------



## FashionPlastic

My babies I brought home yesterday


----------



## audreylita

^  ^


----------



## legaldiva

I am obsessed with the BB jewel in nude satin.  Only suede would be more amazing IMHO


----------



## Soli156

Could someone please authenticate these Manolo Blahnik -something blue Hangisi's? 

http://s988.photobucket.com/user/Soli156/library/?sort=3&page=1

Thanks!

* edit; seller is reputable and has over 150  100% feedback on their seller's page. Uploaded photos she sent to my photo bucket.


----------



## C01

Soli156 said:


> Could someone please authenticate these Manolo Blahnik -something blue Hangisi's?
> 
> http://s988.photobucket.com/user/Soli156/library/?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> * edit; seller is reputable and has over 150  100% feedback on their seller's page. Uploaded photos she sent to my photo bucket.


Hi!
The box is fake (You can compare the print on it to the print on other boxes on ebay to get an idea of the difference. This font is smaller than the original.) so I guess the shoes are too. Sorry. I hope you find the real ones at a really good price, though.
Kind regards
C01


----------



## mishybelle

Uh oh... There is now a  Bergdorf Goodman BB boutique with different fabric and color choices. Noticeably absent is the scarlet suede that NM had. I am kinda sorta obsessed with the floral satin and anthracite.


----------



## Kayapo97

mishybelle said:


> Uh oh... There is now a  Bergdorf Goodman BB boutique with different fabric and color choices. Noticeably absent is the scarlet suede that NM had. I am kinda sorta obsessed with the floral satin and anthracite.



Oh no disaster - leopard suede


----------



## mishybelle

It looks like NM updated the color selection. Glad I ordered my scarlet suede 115mm


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

My custom BB is coming soon around mid-November 

In the meantime, I've added to my collection the ever so classic *Campari 105*














Comparison pix to my old nude *Campari 90* - really beat up cuz I've worn them so much!




Lastly mod pix:


----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My custom BB is coming soon around mid-November
> 
> In the meantime, I've added to my collection the ever so classic *Campari 105*
> 
> View attachment 2387142
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387143
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387144
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387145
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison pix to my old nude *Campari 90* - really beat up cuz I've worn them so much!
> 
> View attachment 2387148
> 
> 
> Lastly mod pix:
> 
> View attachment 2387147



Fabulous modeling shots!  I've never bitten the bullet on them but may have to now, they look awesome and especially with the leather leggings!


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My custom BB is coming soon around mid-November
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, I've added to my collection the ever so classic *Campari 105*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison pix to my old nude *Campari 90* - really beat up cuz I've worn them so much!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly mod pix:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387147




Hey hun! Long time! You look as impeccably classy as always. I love this style. Have the red in 105 and looking to add the round toe version of it in nude


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> Hey hun! Long time! You look as impeccably classy as always. I love this style. Have the red in 105 and looking to add the round toe version of it in nude



Thank you Bougainvillier!! How are things going? Hope you're doing well!
Yeah I'm gravitating toward the older styles these days. And I've been eyeing those round toe Campy's too! They're gorgeous and great for work too. Can't wait to see your reveal! 



audreylita said:


> Fabulous modeling shots!  I've never bitten the bullet on them but may have to now, they look awesome and especially with the leather leggings!



Awww thanks Audreylita! You should really get them!!

I originally fell in love with the Campari's - not because of SJP on SATC - but after seeing Emma Elwick-Bates styling a model on one of NAP's videos. She was just rocking those heels! Here are some screen shots:




Btw, the waxed jeans are by Hudson if you're interested. My pix don't capture the texture that well:


----------



## incognito x3

I just purchased my first pair of BB pumps in nude patent and they're SO beautiful... but so so SO painful. =( this is saying a lot, because I am used to painful shoes and live by the motto "beauty is pain." I don't even think my feet are that wide, but I feel like the shoes are too narrow for me.  Would it help to get them professionally stretched?  I tried sizing up but it was way too big. Any advice would help!


----------



## audreylita

incognito x3 said:


> I just purchased my first pair of BB pumps in nude patent and they're SO beautiful... but so so SO painful. =( this is saying a lot, because I am used to painful shoes and live by the motto "beauty is pain." I don't even think my feet are that wide, but I feel like the shoes are too narrow for me.  Would it help to get them professionally stretched?  I tried sizing up but it was way too big. Any advice would help!



There's nothing worse than shoes that are too tight.  Sometimes Manolo makes a toe that is just too pointy for me.  I always will size up and then just put a small cushion in the front of the shoe.


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you Bougainvillier!! How are things going? Hope you're doing well!
> Yeah I'm gravitating toward the older styles these days. And I've been eyeing those round toe Campy's too! They're gorgeous and great for work too. Can't wait to see your reveal!



I am good. Thanks for asking! I really liked Louboutin Wallis and I just saw the new style Charlene in nude patent. They have a bit of shorter toe than Campy but I have not bought Louboutins for long... Tempted. A decision needs to be made!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> I am good. Thanks for asking! I really liked Louboutin Wallis and I just saw the new style Charlene in nude patent. They have a bit of shorter toe than Campy but I have not bought Louboutins for long... Tempted. A decision needs to be made!



Oooh! I like that style too! It's basically a ron ron, which is really comfy for me. I used to debate between the Wallis and Eventa too. I went for the Eventa in the end which is also like a Mary Jane style. 
Yeah, I haven't bought any CLs in a long time too... things got a little too wild for the boring old me lol
but let me know what you decide and do share your reveal


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Oooh! I like that style too! It's basically a ron ron, which is really comfy for me. I used to debate between the Wallis and Eventa too. I went for the Eventa in the end which is also like a Mary Jane style.
> Yeah, I haven't bought any CLs in a long time too... things got a little too wild for the boring old me lol
> but let me know what you decide and do share your reveal



I really like the straps closer to the toe thus Wallis over Eventa. But in general I have a Mary Lane weakness. I know exactly what you are talking about. I find myself going to the boring pairs, always. Maybe it's my work, or lifestyle. I am getting old  But I did add a pair of fifi in black nappa silver spikes. I view those as edgy.. Imagine my other boring purchases. 

I will surely keep you posted when I get my nude Mary Janes. It shall happen soon!


----------



## legaldiva

I have the regular BBs in the standard height (105, I think?) in size 39.  I want to special order BBs in nude suede, but a lower height: 90mm.

Do I stick with the 39?


----------



## audreylita

legaldiva said:


> I have the regular BBs in the standard height (105, I think?) in size 39.  I want to special order BBs in nude suede, but a lower height: 90mm.
> 
> Do I stick with the 39?



I've found I'm true to size in all the heel heights EXCEPT the small 2" heel.  The toe was very pointy which made the shoe too tight so I had to return it.  You should be good with your regular size with the other heights.  His shoes are all hand made so you do sometimes get slight variations.


----------



## kchandbagholic

hello ladies, I am looking for a pair of black pointy shoes for work and I don't know which one is more comfy, Jimmy choo or manolo? thx


----------



## C01

kchandbagholic said:


> hello ladies, I am looking for a pair of black pointy shoes for work and I don't know which one is more comfy, Jimmy choo or manolo? thx


I would say Manolos. My Choos are not as balanced and over-all-comfortable as my Manolos. It could be that they could fit MY feet better so I guess you would have to try some of each to know what fits your feet. I can just say that I didn't like shoes at all before. Just wanted to walk barefoot. And now I sometimes walk barefoot and sometimes I feel like I am walking barefoot ... in my Manolos.


----------



## audreylita

kchandbagholic said:


> hello ladies, I am looking for a pair of black pointy shoes for work and I don't know which one is more comfy, Jimmy choo or manolo? thx



I personally find MB's more balanced and stable and comfy than the other high end brands.  I've sacrificed all my Jimmy Choo's for city streets, they are the run around shoes.  And my Louboutin's have all gone into the shoemaker to get red rubber soles put on them because once that red gets scraped off the sole they really don't look so appealing.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kchandbagholic said:


> hello ladies, I am looking for a pair of black pointy shoes for work and I don't know which one is more comfy, Jimmy choo or manolo? thx



They're both the same in terms of comfort for me.

However, I prefer the look of Manolo's more 

Have fun shopping!


----------



## kchandbagholic

CEC.LV4eva said:


> They're both the same in terms of comfort for me.
> 
> However, I prefer the look of Manolo's more
> 
> Have fun shopping!




thank you for your advice


----------



## kchandbagholic

audreylita said:


> I personally find MB's more balanced and stable and comfy than the other high end brands.  I've sacrificed all my Jimmy Choo's for city streets, they are the run around shoes.  And my Louboutin's have all gone into the shoemaker to get red rubber soles put on them because once that red gets scraped off the sole they really don't look so appealing.




thank you for your advice

I do have a few pairs of CL pumps but I think it is a bit too high profile for work, and most important of all, they are not comfy AT ALL!


----------



## audreylita

Note to self.  Do NOT walk into MB boutique thinking you're going to just 'look around'.  

Three pairs of shoes ended up following me home.


----------



## audreylita

Those middle ones in teal, much brighter and more vibrant color than it looks here.  Hey, I have a bag in the same color so it was a no brainer!


----------



## chloe speaks

Ladies, this is my first post about Manolos - there isn't the breadth here like in the whole sub-forum like CLs, so forgive me if this has already been asked: What is the main difference between the Tuccio and the BB? Is it heel height? or is one lower cut vamp? I didn't see any comparison shots at all in this thread.

I am looking to get a pair of lower heeled pointy toe shoes, like 70mm or 80mm, and have had the  Louboutin Pigalles, but for a lower heel, they just aren't that comfy.

Thanks!


----------



## missliberia

chloe speaks said:


> Ladies, this is my first post about Manolos - there isn't the breadth here like in the whole sub-forum like CLs, so forgive me if this has already been asked: What is the main difference between the Tuccio and the BB? Is it heel height? or is one lower cut vamp? I didn't see any comparison shots at all in this thread.
> 
> I am looking to get a pair of lower heeled pointy toe shoes, like 70mm or 80mm, and have had the  Louboutin Pigalles, but for a lower heel, they just aren't that comfy.
> 
> Thanks!




Hi Chloe! Tuccio is a different heel and vamp. Bb's are ultra sexy, feminine and classy. While the Tuccio is as well, the construction is more reserved where the bb is outright sultry with its toe cleavage. Not too much, but a bit more cleavage than the Tuccio. Lastly, the heel of bb's are ultra stiletto slender, sometimes square. Tuccio is not and I believe while you can find both in lower heels like the 70 and 90 mm, bb's must sometimes be special ordered in those heights. Hope this helps!


----------



## missliberia

So ladies I special ordered the suede limone and suede navy bb's from the made to order bergdorf boutique. I am quite excited!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chloe speaks said:


> Ladies, this is my first post about Manolos - there isn't the breadth here like in the whole sub-forum like CLs, so forgive me if this has already been asked: What is the main difference between the Tuccio and the BB? Is it heel height? or is one lower cut vamp? I didn't see any comparison shots at all in this thread.
> 
> I am looking to get a pair of lower heeled pointy toe shoes, like 70mm or 80mm, and have had the  Louboutin Pigalles, but for a lower heel, they just aren't that comfy.
> 
> Thanks!



There's actually a significant style difference between the two.

- Heel: round tapered for Tuccio; thin square and straight, round and curved, or square and curved heels for BB (I've made a comparison pic of these heels before in this thread. Please do a search).

- Toe point: almond for Tuccio; delicate pointed toe for BB

- More low cut vamp on BB

- More roomy fit for ball of feet on Tuccio


----------



## nayspurses

So I'm planning on ordering the Manolo BB in Black Suede in the 90 mm heel as a work shoe that I can wear all day. How does the sizing run on the 90 mm? I normally wear a 38.5 in flats, but I wear 39 in the Christian Louboutin Simple pumps and Valentino Rockstud. Should i get the 39 or the 38.5?


----------



## audreylita

nayspurses said:


> So I'm planning on ordering the Manolo BB in Black Suede in the 90 mm heel as a work shoe that I can wear all day. How does the sizing run on the 90 mm? I normally wear a 38.5 in flats, but I wear 39 in the Christian Louboutin Simple pumps and Valentino Rockstud. Should i get the 39 or the 38.5?



I'm a true size 38 and have this shoe and heel height in that size and they fit perfectly with a stocking.  I've gone up a 1/2 size for the shoes I wear with no hose.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

nayspurses said:


> So I'm planning on ordering the Manolo BB in Black Suede in the 90 mm heel as a work shoe that I can wear all day. How does the sizing run on the 90 mm? I normally wear a 38.5 in flats, but I wear 39 in the Christian Louboutin Simple pumps and Valentino Rockstud. Should i get the 39 or the 38.5?



Sounds like you're a true 39 - so take 39 in BBs


----------



## moozieblinks

Does anyone know how I can find a the bb in a size 40 in the 115mm heel in scarlet suede?   Neimans just changed to their spring colors and the boutique does not have it available.


----------



## audreylita

moozieblinks said:


> Does anyone know how I can find a the bb in a size 40 in the 115mm heel in scarlet suede?   Neimans just changed to their spring colors and the boutique does not have it available.



Call the boutique in Manhattan.


----------



## moozieblinks

I already did and the only option is to order it with a 20% surcharge as a special order.


----------



## nayspurses

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Sounds like you're a true 39 - so take 39 in BBs





audreylita said:


> I'm a true size 38 and have this shoe and heel height in that size and they fit perfectly with a stocking.  I've gone up a 1/2 size for the shoes I wear with no hose.



Thank you!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## audreylita

weibaobai said:


>



Great shot.  Boy do those shoes pop on that outfit!


----------



## chloe speaks

missliberia said:


> Hi Chloe! Tuccio is a different heel and vamp. Bb's are ultra sexy, feminine and classy. While the Tuccio is as well, the construction is more reserved where the bb is outright sultry with its toe cleavage. Not too much, but a bit more cleavage than the Tuccio. Lastly, the heel of bb's are ultra stiletto slender, sometimes square. Tuccio is not and I believe while you can find both in lower heels like the 70 and 90 mm, bb's must sometimes be special ordered in those heights. Hope this helps!





CEC.LV4eva said:


> There's actually a significant style difference between the two.
> 
> - Heel: round tapered for Tuccio; thin square and straight, round and curved, or square and curved heels for BB (I've made a comparison pic of these heels before in this thread. Please do a search).
> 
> - Toe point: almond for Tuccio; delicate pointed toe for BB
> 
> - More low cut vamp on BB
> 
> - More roomy fit for ball of feet on Tuccio



thanks *missliberia *and *CEC.LV4eva* for the help - i did a search using the search function, but nothing came up! I'll continue to read through the thread, 166 pages!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you audreylita~



audreylita said:


> Great shot.  Boy do those shoes pop on that outfit!


----------



## Suzie

weibaobai said:


>



Gorgeous! I love your action shots.


----------



## Love Of My Life

weibaobai said:


>


 

    You look terrific


----------



## weibaobai

Thank yo so much!




hotshot said:


> You look terrific


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks you Suzie! 



Suzie said:


> Gorgeous! I love your action shots.


----------



## bagsloverss

hi all, I'm curious.
Please advise me..
I would like to know is it a real or fake one? 

manolo #hangisi

http://distilleryimage4.s3.amazonaws.com/3236727e4dba11e39227127b15a688ce_8.jpg

http://distilleryimage4.s3.amazonaws.com/a83ce98e55e511e3a11d12e8c21db8fe_8.jpg


----------



## mishybelle

My made to order BB's in scarlet suede finally arrived! Here is the 115mm heel height. I took the same size as the 105mm which is a half size down from my Campari size and 1 full size down from my usual MB size. They took roughly 7w to get here. so excited!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

mishybelle said:


> My made to order BB's in scarlet suede finally arrived! Here is the 115mm heel height. I took the same size as the 105mm which is a half size down from my Campari size and 1 full size down from my usual MB size. They took roughly 7w to get here. so excited!!!
> 
> View attachment 2413129



Congrats on your beautiful BB!  They are TDF!  

I've wanted to special order the 115 heel height but was unsure about sizing.  You and I are close in size.  What size did you take in this, 36?  36.5?  TIA


----------



## Kayapo97

mishybelle said:


> My made to order BB's in scarlet suede finally arrived! Here is the 115mm heel height. I took the same size as the 105mm which is a half size down from my Campari size and 1 full size down from my usual MB size. They took roughly 7w to get here. so excited!!!
> 
> View attachment 2413129


 
lovely as ever


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mishybelle said:


> My made to order BB's in scarlet suede finally arrived! Here is the 115mm heel height. I took the same size as the 105mm which is a half size down from my Campari size and 1 full size down from my usual MB size. They took roughly 7w to get here. so excited!!!
> 
> View attachment 2413129



beautiful, perfect color for the holidays


----------



## grtlegs

Alerting all BB lovers, some BB styles have gone on sale.....Nordtroms put the Burgundy patent ones on sale.....still waiting to see if Saks will do likewise.....Neimans did not put any on sale....would appreciate any other reports out there......


----------



## madeofdreams

Tons of BBs on sale at online at the moment


----------



## audreylita

madeofdreams said:


> Tons of BBs on sale at online at the moment



Online where?


----------



## bougainvillier

audreylita said:


> Online where?




See a bunch on Saks


----------



## bougainvillier

mishybelle said:


> My made to order BB's in scarlet suede finally arrived! Here is the 115mm heel height. I took the same size as the 105mm which is a half size down from my Campari size and 1 full size down from my usual MB size. They took roughly 7w to get here. so excited!!!
> 
> View attachment 2413129




Congratulations. They are so delicious! Is the color also called "marte 534"? Would you check on the box? I'm trying to get my hands on them maybe a lower heel version  thanks


----------



## JuneHawk

I've tired the BB in a couple different sizes and they just don't seem to fit me.  That's a shame because I do love them so.  Some styles just aren't for some feet.


----------



## audreylita

bougainvillier said:


> See a bunch on Saks



Wow, thanks!


----------



## madeofdreams

audreylita said:


> Online where?



Sorry the spelling monster auto deleted "saks" when I modified the post to include the word "saks online". Hope you landed some great stuff


----------



## mishybelle

LavenderIce said:


> Congrats on your beautiful BB!  They are TDF!
> 
> 
> 
> I've wanted to special order the 115 heel height but was unsure about sizing.  You and I are close in size.  What size did you take in this, 36?  36.5?  TIA




Actually, I ordered 35.5, since that's my size in 105mm. I was quite surprised that I had to go down that much since I'm used to wearing 36.5 or 37 in MB. The only time I have gone down is when I tried on a pair of Campari's, which required a 36. The 36 in the BB would have required a heel grip and ball of foot pad to make it work for me  I find there is a bit more wiggle room in the toe box in my 35.5 115mm compared to the 35.5 105mm I tried on. They are a bit snug otherwise, but I think they will be perfect when broken in.

If it helps, I'm a 36.5 in CL Very Prive, Hyper Prive, Lady Peep, Altadama and Daffodil, but 36/36.5 in Greissimo, Bibi, MBB and Jenny, 36.5/37 in Décolleté, Rolando and Mago, 37 in all flats, 35.5 in Pigalle. I also wear 36 in Prada and Miu Miu. 37 in Brian Atwood Maniacs. I hope that helps alleviate some concerns about ordering these final sale, made-to-order BB's.


----------



## mishybelle

Kayapo97 said:


> lovely as ever







CEC.LV4eva said:


> beautiful, perfect color for the holidays




Thanks, Kayapo and CEC!! I'm so glad I jumped on scarlet suede. I'm plotting my next pair as we speak!


----------



## mishybelle

bougainvillier said:


> Congratulations. They are so delicious! Is the color also called "marte 534"? Would you check on the box? I'm trying to get my hands on them maybe a lower heel version  thanks




Actually, I can't really decipher what's on the box. Here's the box: 



Here's the confirmation email from NM, which probably means nothing anyway: 




I hope you are able to find them!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mishybelle said:


> Thanks, Kayapo and CEC!! I'm so glad I jumped on scarlet suede. I'm plotting my next pair as we speak!



Mishy, may I ask when did you order yours?

And also for those who did a custom order, how long did yours take to arrive?

I'm waiting for my shoes for more than 10 weeks now and they sent me an email saying that due to some regulation, I have to confirm whether or not I still want the shoes. I chatted AND spoke to them on the phone to cancel my order, but they haven't confirmed cancellation for a week now saying that it's too late to cancel. Then it was like, why send me the email in the first place to ask me if I still want the shoes or not??? Now I just got another email saying that the shoes are going to be further delayed by another two weeks, so I don't see that as an excuse anymore for the shoes to be "too late to cancel".


----------



## Kayapo97

mishybelle said:


> Actually, I can't really decipher what's on the box. Here's the box:
> View attachment 2414745
> 
> 
> Here's the confirmation email from NM, which probably means nothing anyway:
> 
> View attachment 2414747
> 
> 
> I hope you are able to find them!!


 
So the box reference shows

Style: BB
Heel selected: 115mm
Materiel: Asiago refers to the suede.

402 is probably a reference number for the colour in this case


----------



## mishybelle

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Mishy, may I ask when did you order yours?
> 
> And also for those who did a custom order, how long did yours take to arrive?
> 
> I'm waiting for my shoes for more than 10 weeks now and they sent me an email saying that due to some regulation, I have to confirm whether or not I still want the shoes. I chatted AND spoke to them on the phone to cancel my order, but they haven't confirmed cancellation for a week now saying that it's too late to cancel. Then it was like, why send me the email in the first place to ask me if I still want the shoes or not??? Now I just got another email saying that the shoes are going to be further delayed by another two weeks, so I don't see that as an excuse anymore for the shoes to be "too late to cancel".




What in the world??? That is so frustrating! There is something weird going on... Kudos for hanging in there.

I ordered on October 6th and they shipped out on November 22, so roughly 7 weeks. It seems ridiculous that yours is taking more than 10 weeks


----------



## september1985

Good evening ladies! I am loving everyone's beautiful Manolos and I'm excited to finally become part of this thread  I just picked up my first pair from Nordies!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanks for letting me share


----------



## bougainvillier

mishybelle said:


> Actually, I can't really decipher what's on the box. Here's the box:
> View attachment 2414745
> 
> 
> Here's the confirmation email from NM, which probably means nothing anyway:
> 
> View attachment 2414747
> 
> 
> I hope you are able to find them!!





Kayapo97 said:


> So the box reference shows
> 
> Style: BB
> Heel selected: 115mm
> Materiel: Asiago refers to the suede.
> 
> 402 is probably a reference number for the colour in this case



Thank you both for the help. I ordered a pair on sale from my shopper at Nordstrom. In his pictures, it looked really like scarlet and he told me it's called marte 534 in their system. So I guess it will be a different color. Will report back when I get them


----------



## bougainvillier

audreylita said:


> 90 mm, 3.5 inches
> 
> 
> 
> These are BB jewel




Oh my. What a true stunner! Especially the nude. Are these out already? Who carries the except the boutiques?


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Mishy, may I ask when did you order yours?
> 
> And also for those who did a custom order, how long did yours take to arrive?
> 
> I'm waiting for my shoes for more than 10 weeks now and they sent me an email saying that due to some regulation, I have to confirm whether or not I still want the shoes. I chatted AND spoke to them on the phone to cancel my order, but they haven't confirmed cancellation for a week now saying that it's too late to cancel. Then it was like, why send me the email in the first place to ask me if I still want the shoes or not??? Now I just got another email saying that the shoes are going to be further delayed by another two weeks, so I don't see that as an excuse anymore for the shoes to be "too late to cancel".




What a hassle! I hope you worked out the situation fine. I remember talking to you about getting the Campy in nude or CL Charlene. I got the latter and posted in the CL new purchase thread, in case you are interested 

Also we are similar sizes in CL. I'm wondering what size you are taking in BB 90 or 105? I have the Campari in 35. Thinking of special order a pair but how exactly does the sizing works since there will be no return to my understanding? Thanks


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mishybelle said:


> What in the world??? That is so frustrating! There is something weird going on... Kudos for hanging in there.
> 
> I ordered on October 6th and they shipped out on November 22, so roughly 7 weeks. It seems ridiculous that yours is taking more than 10 weeks



Thanks! 7 weeks sounds reasonable and seems to be the norm from what I've read so far on this thread. I'm going to wait a little more and if this time the shoes don't get delivered by Christmas, I'm going to ask my CC company to cancel the pre-authorization. I don't know if it's the heel height or the size that they're having trouble with cuz I ordered on both extremes (size 35 and height 115)...



bougainvillier said:


> What a hassle! I hope you worked out the situation fine. I remember talking to you about getting the Campy in nude or CL Charlene. I got the latter and posted in the CL new purchase thread, in case you are interested
> 
> Also we are similar sizes in CL. I'm wondering what size you are taking in BB 90 or 105? I have the Campari in 35. Thinking of special order a pair but how exactly does the sizing works since there will be no return to my understanding? Thanks



Oh they're beautiful! Congrats!!! 
The BB 105 I take 35.5 for a slightly more roomy fit cuz I like to add some foot petals in the front for cushioning since the shoes don't have a platform. If it's a suede material or kidskin, I can do 35 as well (I think this is more of a true fit).
The BB 115 that I'm waiting for the custom order is 35 cuz I don't want any heel slippage.
The Campari is a little funny fitting for me... my old pair from 4-5 years ago? was 35.5 (height 90), but my most recently pair was 36 (height 105)??? Very odd lol


----------



## allthatleather

Hi ladies, 

Can any of you please advise me of the Hangisi price in Europe boutique? France, UK, Italy price don't matter. 

I'm thinking to join a pre order that one seller in my country is having. The cost would be the hangisi boutique price (no tax refund) + 150 extra for their fee. Do you think that sounds reasonable? 

We dont have any Manolo boutique in here, and online shopping like neiman, saks and the likes, would be a hassle as the custom duty office in my country sucks.

Thanks ladies!!! =)


----------



## missliberia

I got my made to orders - navy suede in 105mm and I noticed these are cushioned where my other bb's are not. I got the rest of my bb's at various stores and these are my first made to orders. Anybody else notice/experience this?


----------



## bougainvillier

My recent BB purchase turned out to be a fail.. 50mm is totally not for me. I rather just get flats or 90mm. 

Excited that I just ordered the black Campy! I LOVE mary janes and despite the fact that I just got the CL new mary jane in nude (Charlene), I am more hooked than ever. I love the almond toe that Campy has. It's going to be a good Christmas!


----------



## bougainvillier

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Does manolo ever have shoes in size smaller than 5?? especially the hangisi.??Does anyone know??TiA



I do not know if you are still looking or not, but Nordstrom has the blue satin hangisi in 34 and 34.5 online in stock


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

bougainvillier said:


> I do not know if you are still looking or not, but Nordstrom has the blue satin hangisi in 34 and 34.5 online in stock



nice. thanks a lot. i was thinking about going to boutique and get it. cuz it the first time they have 34 and 34.5. yah!!!! placing my order now lol...


----------



## bougainvillier

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> nice. thanks a lot. i was thinking about going to boutique and get it. cuz it the first time they have 34 and 34.5. yah!!!! placing my order now lol...



a reveal is awaiting then! and we seem to have the same size? what size you take in CLs mostly?


----------



## La_Cantante

Apologies in advance if this is not the right place to be posting this, but can anyone offer any advice on these BBs I recently bought from Barney's?

When I received them, there were wrinkles in the leather and the soles looked worn down (even the "hand made in Italy" markings are wearing out). Does it look like these shoes have already been worn or is it just me? Should I return these shoes, or am I just being picky (if I wear them, there are going to be wrinkles in the leather anyway, right)??

These are my first Manolos, so I guess I'm not really sure what to expect... TIA!


----------



## bougainvillier

La_Cantante said:


> Apologies in advance if this is not the right place to be posting this, but can anyone offer any advice on these BBs I recently bought from Barney's?
> 
> When I received them, there were wrinkles in the leather and the soles looked worn down (even the "hand made in Italy" markings are wearing out). Does it look like these shoes have already been worn or is it just me? Should I return these shoes, or am I just being picky (if I wear them, there are going to be wrinkles in the leather anyway, right)??
> 
> These are my first Manolos, so I guess I'm not really sure what to expect... TIA!



This is the perfect place to post this. 

May I ask how much you paid for these? Honestly I would not worry too much about the stamping getting worn out. I have many pairs (other brands also) with stamping all over the place, some deep, some shallow. I don't think the bottom looks worn. But the wrinkles, I can see that! Not sure if it's a defect, does it feel like there is air inside? If I paid full price, I would return them. Just my two cents


----------



## La_Cantante

bougainvillier said:


> This is the perfect place to post this.
> 
> May I ask how much you paid for these? Honestly I would not worry too much about the stamping getting worn out. I have many pairs (other brands also) with stamping all over the place, some deep, some shallow. I don't think the bottom looks worn. But the wrinkles, I can see that! Not sure if it's a defect, does it feel like there is air inside? If I paid full price, I would return them. Just my two cents



Thanks for replying so quickly!

It does not seem like there's air inside, more as if they have been flexed/bent around a bit, which is why I originally thought the shoes had already been worn before. There is a Barneys price sticker on the bottom of one of the soles and potentially some other very small nicks/scratches as well, so I'm not sure if they've just been tried on a lot in-store previously.

I did get these on sale for something around 40% off (in the last pair my size on the website!), so that may be a good enough incentive to keep them anyway, since I'm guessing it's really rare to come across BBs in your size on sale. I'll be at Barney's this weekend, so I wonder if they'll be able to help at all...


----------



## lulilu

mishybelle said:


> What in the world??? That is so frustrating! There is something weird going on... Kudos for hanging in there.
> 
> I ordered on October 6th and they shipped out on November 22, so roughly 7 weeks. It seems ridiculous that yours is taking more than 10 weeks



Mine took at least 10 weeks.  Now they are saying 12 weeks but I ordered another pair anyway.


----------



## audreylita

La_Cantante said:


> Apologies in advance if this is not the right place to be posting this, but can anyone offer any advice on these BBs I recently bought from Barney's?
> 
> When I received them, there were wrinkles in the leather and the soles looked worn down (even the "hand made in Italy" markings are wearing out). Does it look like these shoes have already been worn or is it just me? Should I return these shoes, or am I just being picky (if I wear them, there are going to be wrinkles in the leather anyway, right)??
> 
> These are my first Manolos, so I guess I'm not really sure what to expect... TIA!



By the time shoes go on sale, they've been tried on by many feet.   Just walking around Barneys carpeting is going to cause a little soiling.    They are shoes after all.


----------



## lovechanel920

La_Cantante said:


> Apologies in advance if this is not the right place to be posting this, but can anyone offer any advice on these BBs I recently bought from Barney's?
> 
> 
> 
> When I received them, there were wrinkles in the leather and the soles looked worn down (even the "hand made in Italy" markings are wearing out). Does it look like these shoes have already been worn or is it just me? Should I return these shoes, or am I just being picky (if I wear them, there are going to be wrinkles in the leather anyway, right)??
> 
> 
> 
> These are my first Manolos, so I guess I'm not really sure what to expect... TIA!




Probably just wear from the store. People trying on etc. 40% is a great price.


----------



## audreylita

Just gabbed some gators on sale at the boutique in Manhattan.    One week only, half off.    Run, don't walk!

:doggie:


----------



## livethelake

lulilu said:


> Mine took at least 10 weeks.  Now they are saying 12 weeks but I ordered another pair anyway.


----------



## La_Cantante

lovechanel920 said:


> Probably just wear from the store. People trying on etc. 40% is a great price.





audreylita said:


> By the time shoes go on sale, they've been tried on by many feet.   Just walking around Barneys carpeting is going to cause a little soiling.    They are shoes after all.



Thanks so much for all of your input! Excited for my new shoes


----------



## ashleyroe

I ordered my chaos cuffs in September and finally received them today and I'm kinda disappointed in the fitment. Everywhere says to get a half size up. I'm usually 7.5 so I bought the 38s. However, I feel like the hang when I pick my foot up. I slide foward because the strap is loose on my toes. So I come right to the end of the shoe with like a half inch gap in the back. How does everyone else's cuffs fit? I'm afraid if I returned them for a 37.5 they might push me off the end of the toes.


----------



## ashleyroe

I think it's normal because it happens to RiRi too... This is what I'm talking about...


----------



## audreylita

ashleyroe said:


> I ordered my chaos cuffs in September and finally received them today and I'm kinda disappointed in the fitment. Everywhere says to get a half size up. I'm usually 7.5 so I bought the 38s. However, I feel like the hang when I pick my foot up. I slide foward because the strap is loose on my toes. So I come right to the end of the shoe with like a half inch gap in the back. How does everyone else's cuffs fit? I'm afraid if I returned them for a 37.5 they might push me off the end of the toes.



That's weird because generally I wear any open MB shoe in my true size or a half size down.  So many of these stores seem to tell you to order a half size up and I just don't always find that info accurate.  

I too would be falling out of these shoes if I got them a half size bigger.   I think you need to get something smaller, they really sound too big.


----------



## ashleyroe

audreylita said:


> That's weird because generally I wear any open MB shoe in my true size or a half size down.  So many of these stores seem to tell you to order a half size up and I just don't always find that info accurate.
> 
> I too would be falling out of these shoes if I got them a half size bigger.   I think you need to get something smaller, they really sound too big.




thanks! I just reordered them in a 37.5


----------



## bougainvillier

I am wearing my new to me MB Campy today to work. So comfortable and I took them TTS. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## solouloulou

Need some MB shoe lovers help.

I want to order a pair of MB Lisane Bow shoes online but I am not sure about sizing. 
I am a US 7.5 with med width foot.

For this style, I saw a few online post to go 1/2 or full size down. I am not sure because stores usually advice to go up size for MB.
I tried on a Newcio and i needed 8.

Anyone with Lisane Bow can help me out here? Thanks so much


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

bougainvillier said:


> a reveal is awaiting then! and we seem to have the same size? what size you take in CLs mostly?



in CLs i wear something around 4.5 to 5.5 too. but on the recent boots i got i need a size 6 instead. they have the most unpredictable sizes. you really need to try. lol.
n my left feet is bigger den right feet so. it hard to find sth fit right always sniff


----------



## JuneHawk

ashleyroe said:


> I ordered my chaos cuffs in September and finally received them today and I'm kinda disappointed in the fitment. Everywhere says to get a half size up. I'm usually 7.5 so I bought the 38s. However, I feel like the hang when I pick my foot up. I slide foward because the strap is loose on my toes. So I come right to the end of the shoe with like a half inch gap in the back. How does everyone else's cuffs fit? I'm afraid if I returned them for a 37.5 they might push me off the end of the toes.



IMO, Dorsay styles and minimal styles do not need to be upsized. In fact, going down half a size is best.  For those those, I'd get nothing larger than my true size.


----------



## audreylita

JuneHawk said:


> IMO, Dorsay styles and minimal styles do not need to be upsized. In fact, going down half a size is best.  For those those, I'd get nothing larger than my true size.


----------



## mishybelle

bougainvillier said:


> I am wearing my new to me MB Campy today to work. So comfortable and I took them TTS. Thank you for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2429842
> View attachment 2429843
> View attachment 2429844
> View attachment 2429845




Gorgeous!!!! Are these 105mm or 90mm?


----------



## bougainvillier

mishybelle said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Are these 105mm or 90mm?




They are 105mm. Thank you


----------



## ashleyroe

my 37.5 chaos cuffs came in!


I probably could have fit in a 37 perfectly but I'm happy with these. the 38's were definitely wayyyyy too big. I know a closed toe 37.5 would fit right on point. so now I know for future purchases these are true to size. 


thanks for your help guys. I hate that my local Nordstrom has crap for stock. I cant try anything on before hand because they don't carry these brands!


----------



## Kayapo97

bougainvillier said:


> I am wearing my new to me MB Campy today to work. So comfortable and I took them TTS. Thank you for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2429842
> View attachment 2429843
> View attachment 2429844
> View attachment 2429845


Very nice, such a classic shoe.


----------



## NANI1972

Ordered these in the Cobalt colorway this morning with early access email from saks for second markdown, so excited for my first MB!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...2709517&bmUID=kcvKWoE&productID=0452469160489


----------



## bougainvillier

Kayapo97 said:


> Very nice, such a classic shoe.




Thank you!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> I am wearing my new to me MB Campy today to work. So comfortable and I took them TTS. Thank you for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2429842
> View attachment 2429843
> View attachment 2429844
> View attachment 2429845



Oooh finally the long awaited pix lol! I love them and you wear them very well! I wouldn't have thought of wearing the looser pants, but the outfit looks great! Thanks for sharing 

I've ordered some BB-ish booties - the Digas!!! Can't wait to get them


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Oooh finally the long awaited pix lol! I love them and you wear them very well! I wouldn't have thought of wearing the looser pants, but the outfit looks great! Thanks for sharing
> 
> I've ordered some BB-ish booties - the Digas!!! Can't wait to get them




Thank you hun! I love the CL Charlene and Campy both and I just couldn't choose!

Nice! Make sure you share with us when you get them. I am getting a pair of BB as well. So much shopping I feel ashamed. Need to behave


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Oooh finally the long awaited pix lol! I love them and you wear them very well! I wouldn't have thought of wearing the looser pants, but the outfit looks great! Thanks for sharing
> 
> I've ordered some BB-ish booties - the Digas!!! Can't wait to get them



BTW are you going with your BB size with the Digas?


----------



## bougainvillier

NANI1972 said:


> Ordered these in the Cobalt colorway this morning with early access email from saks for second markdown, so excited for my first MB!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...2709517&bmUID=kcvKWoE&productID=0452469160489



Congrats! How many % is the second markdown, may I ask?


----------



## missliberia

My yellow suede carolyne straps do not stay up. Anyone else experience this? What was the fix?


----------



## NANI1972

bougainvillier said:


> Congrats! How many % is the second markdown, may I ask?



Hi love! I got them for 65% off! Also snagged another pair in the metallic black/silver combo.


----------



## bougainvillier

NANI1972 said:


> Hi love! I got them for 65% off! Also snagged another pair in the metallic black/silver combo.



Lucky you that's a great deal. I got a pair from Nordstrom and it was only 50 off 

making sure you share with us


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> BTW are you going with your BB size with the Digas?



I usually go at least half size up for boots


----------



## audreylita

missliberia said:


> My yellow suede carolyne straps do not stay up. Anyone else experience this? What was the fix?



Do you mean the strap behind your ankle?


----------



## missliberia

audreylita said:


> Do you mean the strap behind your ankle?




Yes. The strap slides down so much I cannot walk in the shoes. And they fit perfectly otherwise. The straps are not adjustable either.


----------



## audreylita

missliberia said:


> Yes. The strap slides down so much I cannot walk in the shoes. And they fit perfectly otherwise. The straps are not adjustable either.



I have Carolyn's that are years old and some of the straps started to slide because the elastic started to loose elasticity.  There's a great shoe repair place in Manhattan called Leather Spa that tightened the straps ever so slightly, they measured each one on my foot.  If you have a really good cobbler in your area then they should be able to do that, too.  Just make sure they don't tighten them too much.

Leather Spa does have a website and you can send them repairs as well.  You could just measure how much you want them brought in, say a 1/4" or 1/2".  Or maybe you could contact the MB boutique in Manhattan and ask their advise.  

Good luck!


----------



## bubbly.bubby

Hi Ladies!

Im buying my first pair of Manolos online and i want the BB 105 or 115mm in black napa leather or suede! What size should i get?? Most of my shoes are YSLs. Im a US 8 and 38.5 in YSL. HELP! TIA!

Bubbly


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bubbly.bubby said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Im buying my first pair of Manolos online and i want the BB 105 or 115mm in black napa leather or suede! What size should i get?? Most of my shoes are YSLs. Im a US 8 and 38.5 in YSL. HELP! TIA!
> 
> Bubbly



Find your best fitting pair of YSL pumps and it should be the same size.


----------



## atrain

I also have a question about sizing of the BB's. I found a pair of Bordeaux patent BB 100's on sale at Neiman's this morning for $298, so I scooped them up, but now I'm concerned about sizing.
I am a US size 8, and I tried on a few pairs last season in a 38.5 that fit perfectly, so I ordered the 38.5. However, the sizing advice on the Neiman's website says that they run large and to size down. 
Has the sizing changed at all since last season, or do you think I'll be okay?


----------



## ashleyroe

ive been sticking with my true size despite the retailers advice to go up or down since my chaos purchase and have had the best luck. my manolos and kurt geigers fit perfect.


----------



## audreylita

atrain said:


> I also have a question about sizing of the BB's. I found a pair of Bordeaux patent BB 100's on sale at Neiman's this morning for $298, so I scooped them up, but now I'm concerned about sizing.
> I am a US size 8, and I tried on a few pairs last season in a 38.5 that fit perfectly, so I ordered the 38.5. However, the sizing advice on the Neiman's website says that they run large and to size down.
> Has the sizing changed at all since last season, or do you think I'll be okay?



They seemingly put that disclaimer on everything.  The only MB's I wear in a half size down are the sandals and that's only sometimes.


----------



## pairin

I normally wear US 8.5 or 9  so do you ladies think BB size 39 would fit me? Thanks.


----------



## bougainvillier

atrain said:


> I also have a question about sizing of the BB's. I found a pair of Bordeaux patent BB 100's on sale at Neiman's this morning for $298, so I scooped them up, but now I'm concerned about sizing.
> I am a US size 8, and I tried on a few pairs last season in a 38.5 that fit perfectly, so I ordered the 38.5. However, the sizing advice on the Neiman's website says that they run large and to size down.
> Has the sizing changed at all since last season, or do you think I'll be okay?




I have ordered the same pair half down from my normal Italian size. I am traveling home to try them on, I should be able to report back within a day. Hope they work for you regardless


----------



## audreylita

I have all the BB heels except for the flats and the highest heel.  I have them in my true size of 38 and one pair in 38.5 (so I can wear it barefoot) and they all fit perfectly.


----------



## bougainvillier

atrain said:


> I also have a question about sizing of the BB's. I found a pair of Bordeaux patent BB 100's on sale at Neiman's this morning for $298, so I scooped them up, but now I'm concerned about sizing.
> I am a US size 8, and I tried on a few pairs last season in a 38.5 that fit perfectly, so I ordered the 38.5. However, the sizing advice on the Neiman's website says that they run large and to size down.
> Has the sizing changed at all since last season, or do you think I'll be okay?




My BB arrived and they are my usual MB size but half down from my CL/Valentino size. They fit perfect. My first pair of BB and I'm in awe and love


----------



## solouloulou

solouloulou said:


> Need some MB shoe lovers help.
> 
> I want to order a pair of MB Lisane Bow shoes online but I am not sure about sizing.
> I am a US 7.5 with med width foot.
> 
> For this style, I saw a few online post to go 1/2 or full size down. I am not sure because stores usually advice to go up size for MB.
> I tried on a Newcio and i needed 8.
> 
> Anyone with Lisane Bow can help me out here? Thanks so much


I am bumping this up. 

I really need help please. Any advice is appreciated. I can't find this in store to try on.


----------



## bougainvillier

solouloulou said:


> I am bumping this up.
> 
> 
> 
> I really need help please. Any advice is appreciated. I can't find this in store to try on.




To be honest US size doesn't really help. Have you tried on any Italian brands? 

I don't own any US made heels but I'm 5 to 6 depending on style in Tory Burch flats. I take Louboutin and Valentino mostly in 35 and MB in 34.5. I have narrow feet. 

Sizing is different for mid range sizes like yours. For example, US 5 converts to Italian 34.5 or 35, which means it's almost same sizing. But for big sizes, US 10 converts to Italian 42 or something. You know what I mean? I guess I'm no help unless you know your other Italian brand sizing. Or ladies in your size can chime in.


----------



## solouloulou

bougainvillier said:


> To be honest US size doesn't really help. Have you tried on any Italian brands?
> 
> I don't own any US made heels but I'm 5 to 6 depending on style in Tory Burch flats. I take Louboutin and Valentino mostly in 35 and MB in 34.5. I have narrow feet.
> 
> Sizing is different for mid range sizes like yours. For example, US 5 converts to Italian 34.5 or 35, which means it's almost same sizing. But for big sizes, US 10 converts to Italian 42 or something. You know what I mean? I guess I'm no help unless you know your other Italian brand sizing. Or ladies in your size can chime in.


Thanks for replying. 

I wear a 37.5 or 38 in Ferragamo
Wear 37.5 for CL simple kid 

Manolo is very narrow and I am so afraid to take my actual size. 

In Nordstrom and NM sites, they usually advise to go up 1/2 size.


----------



## bougainvillier

solouloulou said:


> Thanks for replying.
> 
> I wear a 37.5 or 38 in Ferragamo
> Wear 37.5 for CL simple kid
> 
> Manolo is very narrow and I am so afraid to take my actual size.
> 
> In Nordstrom and NM sites, they usually advise to go up 1/2 size.



Don't bother with the website recommendations, NM says size 0.5 down. 

I think you'd be fine with 37.5. But if they are over 105mm, probably even 37. I am 35 or 35.5 in ferragomo and 35 in CL Simples. I take 34.5 in MB 105mm and would be fine with a little padding on a 35. But keep in mind I am narrow feet. So if you have normal feet, 37.5


----------



## audreylita

solouloulou said:


> I am bumping this up.
> 
> I really need help please. Any advice is appreciated. I can't find this in store to try on.



Manolo's shoes are hand made and as such do vary in size from time to time.  My SA at the boutique knows my size and will always bring what she thinks will fit me in a particular style.  Every style runs differently so you could be your true size in one and something smaller or larger in another.  

That said, I've found them to be more consistent of late and as a true size 38, 95% of his shoes I buy are size 38.  Very pointy toes (which I try to avoid) I have to go up a half size.  But most of the time I'm a 38.  If you wear your shoes bare foot you may have to go up a half size but I tend to wear hose because I like to be comfy (although do run out in some barefoot after they've stretched out a bit).

If I were you I'd go with your true size.  That's what I would do if I were in your shoes.


----------



## solouloulou

audreylita said:


> Manolo's shoes are hand made and as such do vary in size from time to time.  My SA at the boutique knows my size and will always bring what she thinks will fit me in a particular style.  Every style runs differently so you could be your true size in one and something smaller or larger in another.
> 
> That said, I've found them to be more consistent of late and as a true size 38, 95% of his shoes I buy are size 38.  Very pointy toes (which I try to avoid) I have to go up a half size.  But most of the time I'm a 38.  If you wear your shoes bare foot you may have to go up a half size but I tend to wear hose because I like to be comfy (although do run out in some barefoot after they've stretched out a bit).
> 
> If I were you I'd go with your true size.  That's what I would do if I were in your shoes.


Thank so much for the advice. Appreciate it lots


----------



## Pishi

solouloulou said:


> Thank so much for the advice. Appreciate it lots


 
I'm going to have to go against the tide here and tell you that I have been taking 1/2 a size down in BB's.  I generally do a 38 in YSL, and Manolos in general.  But for BB's, I've found 1/2 size down works for me.  I tried on a patent this season in 38, and it was definitely 1/2 size too big.  I already have a 37.5 in silver patent in my closet but was confirming I had the right size!  I also bought my first pair of BB's in suede at 38, and I had to put in padding.


----------



## atrain

bougainvillier said:


> My BB arrived and they are my usual MB size but half down from my CL/Valentino size. They fit perfect. My first pair of BB and I'm in awe and love



Thank you! This eases my mind. I also ordered a half size down from my Louboutin size, so these should be perfect.


----------



## bougainvillier

Pishi said:


> I'm going to have to go against the tide here and tell you that I have been taking 1/2 a size down in BB's.  I generally do a 38 in YSL, and Manolos in general.  But for BB's, I've found 1/2 size down works for me.  I tried on a patent this season in 38, and it was definitely 1/2 size too big.  I already have a 37.5 in silver patent in my closet but was confirming I had the right size!  I also bought my first pair of BB's in suede at 38, and I had to put in padding.



I totally agree with this. I take BB 0.5 down. But I don't think OP is looking for BB sizing?


----------



## audreylita

Interesting because I have about a dozen pairs of BB's and have them all in my size and only one in a half size larger.  And the small kitten heel BB was so tight that even a half size larger was a bit snug.


----------



## solouloulou

Thanks for all your advice


----------



## Commeilfaut

Ok ladies... I bought my first pair of Manolos over the summer, to see what all the fuss was about. Needless to say, I LOVED them. So I may have gone a little crazy in the January sales and bought myself 3 pairs...... I stayed away from the party shoes and went for the more "sensible" options, though - so that makes buying 3 pairs completely reasonable, right? 

Gian shoes in black....



Grifon boots in dark brown....



And my personal faves, Melanta boots in black!





The sales are the one time that I'm glad I have big feet


----------



## karinapricilla

IMG_9372 by fabooosh, on Flickr

hangisi in blue satin


----------



## La_Cantante

Commeilfaut said:


> Ok ladies... I bought my first pair of Manolos over the summer, to see what all the fuss was about. Needless to say, I LOVED them. So I may have gone a little crazy in the January sales and bought myself 3 pairs...... I stayed away from the party shoes and went for the more "sensible" options, though - so that makes buying 3 pairs completely reasonable, right?
> 
> Gian shoes in black....
> View attachment 2448555
> 
> 
> Grifon boots in dark brown....
> View attachment 2448556
> 
> 
> And my personal faves, Melanta boots in black!
> View attachment 2448557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sales are the one time that I'm glad I have big feet



Such pretty boots! 

I also have a quick question for you all -- do you find that there's a difference in sizing between difference materials? For instance, do you take different sizes in BBs for patent leather vs. suede vs. fabric, etc.?


----------



## atrain

First Manolos!! I'm pretty loyal to Louboutin, but when I saw these on the Neiman's website, in my size, for $298, I couldn't resist!! I was so happy to find the BB 100 with this style heel - I don't care much for the new heel style on the SS14 BB 105s.


----------



## bougainvillier

atrain said:


> First Manolos!! I'm pretty loyal to Louboutin, but when I saw these on the Neiman's website, in my size, for $298, I couldn't resist!! I was so happy to find the BB 100 with this style heel - I don't care much for the new heel style on the SS14 BB 105s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449657



Yay shoe twin  Mod shots?


----------



## atrain

I also stumbled upon these on sale on the Saks site. I've loved this style for years, and these are such a beautiful shade of burgundy. Presenting my new Sedarby's in merlot!


----------



## bougainvillier

atrain said:


> I also stumbled upon these on sale on the Saks site. I've loved this style for years, and these are such a beautiful shade of burgundy. Presenting my new Sedarby's in merlot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449658



Oh I wanted these bad! Congrats! Could you let me know how they size compared to the BB you posted above? I have the same BB but I have never tried on the Sedarby... Thank you


----------



## atrain

bougainvillier said:


> Oh I wanted these bad! Congrats! Could you let me know how they size compared to the BB you posted above? I have the same BB but I have never tried on the Sedarby... Thank you



I got them both in a 38.5 and they both fit perfectly. I'm a US size 8 and I typically wear a Louboutin 39. 
The Sedarby's are the perfect length in a 38.5. And they are ssssoooo comfortable! I will definitely be wearing these when I know I'm going to be spending a lot of time on my feet. 
I'll post mod shots after I get a pedi tomorrow!


----------



## bougainvillier

atrain said:


> I got them both in a 38.5 and they both fit perfectly. I'm a US size 8 and I typically wear a Louboutin 39.
> 
> The Sedarby's are the perfect length in a 38.5. And they are ssssoooo comfortable! I will definitely be wearing these when I know I'm going to be spending a lot of time on my feet.
> 
> I'll post mod shots after I get a pedi tomorrow!




Thank you and please do share mod shots. I have only been wearing Louboutin's peep toes. Wondering how these 'wider' opening peep toes would look on.


----------



## Kiersten

Hello!

I was wondering what you guys think of these shoes? They appear authentic, yet the soles do not look like leather. Also, if they are authentic, would anyone know which collection they are from? I posted this in the Authenticate These Shoes thread, but I'd also like the expert opinion of the Manolo lovers on here.

Thank you guys so much!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Brown-White-Black-Leather-Slingback-Heels-Size-36-US-6-Italy-NEW-/271352291187?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f2ddb5f73


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Commeilfaut said:


> Ok ladies... I bought my first pair of Manolos over the summer, to see what all the fuss was about. Needless to say, I LOVED them. So I may have gone a little crazy in the January sales and bought myself 3 pairs...... I stayed away from the party shoes and went for the more "sensible" options, though - so that makes buying 3 pairs completely reasonable, right?
> 
> Gian shoes in black....
> View attachment 2448555
> 
> 
> Grifon boots in dark brown....
> View attachment 2448556
> 
> 
> And my personal faves, Melanta boots in black!
> View attachment 2448557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sales are the one time that I'm glad I have big feet



LOVE those Melanta boots!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Got something BB-ish for myself during the sales too:

*Digas 105!!!*


----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Got something BB-ish for myself during the sales too:
> 
> *Digas 105!!!*
> 
> View attachment 2450430
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450431
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450432
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450433


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

audreylita said:


>



Thank you Audrey!


----------



## xSLSx

Aaaaaah! 

Just ordered my first pair of MB Hangisi in Cobalt Blue...... AND...... they're autographed  I'll be watching the door everyday! Post pics when i get them ladies!


----------



## solouloulou

atrain said:


> First Manolos!! I'm pretty loyal to Louboutin, but when I saw these on the Neiman's website, in my size, for $298, I couldn't resist!! I was so happy to find the BB 100 with this style heel - I don't care much for the new heel style on the SS14 BB 105s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449657


I love this color. Congrats


----------



## mishybelle

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Got something BB-ish for myself during the sales too:
> 
> 
> 
> *Digas 105!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450433




Gorgeous! Did you ever end up getting your custom BB?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mishybelle said:


> Gorgeous! Did you ever end up getting your custom BB?



thanks, nope still waiting... 

They said the mold for the heel was defective 
I hope with the holiday season over, they'll be less busy and get my shoes going!


----------



## september1985

I ordered the chaos cuff last week from Nordstroms! they are currently on back order so the SA said they will take about a month to ship  --these babies are so worth the wait!


----------



## Commeilfaut

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Got something BB-ish for myself during the sales too:
> 
> *Digas 105!!!*
> 
> View attachment 2450430
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450431
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450432
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450433


Love them!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Commeilfaut said:


> Love them!



Thank you


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see 



xSLSx said:


> Aaaaaah!
> 
> Just ordered my first pair of MB Hangisi in Cobalt Blue...... AND...... they're autographed  I'll be watching the door everyday! Post pics when i get them ladies!


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> thanks, nope still waiting...
> 
> They said the mold for the heel was defective
> I hope with the holiday season over, they'll be less busy and get my shoes going!




Oh CEC still waiting? So sorry. Where did you order them from, boutique or department stores? 

I'm thinking about a pair of 115 myself. Seems like not many 115s are made seasonally. Having a hard time deciding on the color though. I think I want a true nude. I often find the CL nude too pink for me... But purple or fuchsia or blue in suede are so rich! 

Cannot wait for your reveal. I know it'll be gorgeous!


----------



## bougainvillier

Also a question for all the BB lovers- do you take 90mm and 105mm in the same size?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> Oh CEC still waiting? So sorry. Where did you order them from, boutique or department stores?
> 
> I'm thinking about a pair of 115 myself. Seems like not many 115s are made seasonally. Having a hard time deciding on the color though. I think I want a true nude. I often find the CL nude too pink for me... But purple or fuchsia or blue in suede are so rich!
> 
> Cannot wait for your reveal. I know it'll be gorgeous!



Neiman's. I agree... CL's nude is too dark on me, that's why I've been delaying the Pigalle 120 purchase from them for years... and now, they totally changed its shape, so I kinda regret not getting it earlier when I had all these chances. 
Nonetheless... I do find Manolo's and Prada's nudes to be the best for my skintone... so I may have just ordered this... 

Yeah, I love the purple and fuschia this season too! Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kiersten said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was wondering what you guys think of these shoes? They appear authentic, yet the soles do not look like leather. Also, if they are authentic, would anyone know which collection they are from? I posted this in the Authenticate These Shoes thread, but I'd also like the expert opinion of the Manolo lovers on here.
> 
> Thank you guys so much!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Brown-White-Black-Leather-Slingback-Heels-Size-36-US-6-Italy-NEW-/271352291187?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f2ddb5f73



They're authentic, circa 2005


----------



## Swe3tGirl

My first pair of Manolos  




They are super comfortable!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Swe3tGirl said:


> My first pair of Manolos
> 
> View attachment 2459949
> 
> 
> They are super comfortable!



lovely, congrats


----------



## Swe3tGirl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> lovely, congrats



Thank you!!!


----------



## solouloulou

Got my first pair of MB at 60% off at NM website. what a steal! 
In Size 38. One side felt just right while my other foot is slipping off. Can I add a heel pad? Appreciate your advice.


----------



## audreylita

solouloulou said:


> Got my first pair of MB at 60% off at NM website. what a steal!
> In Size 38. One side felt just right while my other foot is slipping off. Can I add a heel pad? Appreciate your advice.



Actually a toe cushion will push you further back into the shoe.  That should do the trick.


----------



## solouloulou

audreylita said:


> Actually a toe cushion will push you further back into the shoe.  That should do the trick.


May I ask what's a toe cushion? Do u have pictures or link? Thanks 
Greatly appreciated


----------



## audreylita

solouloulou said:


> May I ask what's a toe cushion? Do u have pictures or link? Thanks
> Greatly appreciated



It's a small cushion innersole that sticks in the front part of the shoe, they give them to you at the boutique in NY to prevent your foot from slipping forward in a shoe.  They also help if a shoe is a tad too big.  Foot Petals makes one which is a cheaper version of the one you get at MB, maybe you could call the boutique and find out the brand.  I have many of them but there is no brand name on them.


----------



## deltalady

Anyone here ever vibrammed their Manolo's? I have a pair of Raviota's that I just sent to get vibrammed. I have had them for a year and the sole near the pointed toe is starting to wear away and I don't want the patent leather to get damaged.


----------



## demicouture

I'm so excited I stumbled across this! Paris Printemps has quite a few styles at crazy discounts and lots of BB colours, sizes are limited though!


----------



## audreylita

deltalady said:


> Anyone here ever vibrammed their Manolo's? I have a pair of Raviota's that I just sent to get vibrammed. I have had them for a year and the sole near the pointed toe is starting to wear away and I don't want the patent leather to get damaged.



I don't know what vibrammed means.  I've had the leather sole on shoes wear out (who hasn't) and have either had that leather portion of the sole replaced at Leather Spa in Manhattan or else just had a plastic tap put on the toe.  It's all a matter of preference.  

What is vibrammed?


----------



## deltalady

audreylita said:


> I don't know what vibrammed means.  I've had the leather sole on shoes wear out (who hasn't) and have either had that leather portion of the sole replaced at Leather Spa in Manhattan or else just had a plastic tap put on the toe.  It's all a matter of preference.
> 
> What is vibrammed?



Vibram soles are the rubber half soles that many ladies put on their CL's.


----------



## grtlegs

I have had my shoe repair guy put a rubber tip on my Manolo's(BB and Blixa's) when the tip wear out.....seems to work pretty good....I know many shoes comes from the factory with the rubber at the very tip of the soles(Sergio Rossi's come to mind)....


----------



## audreylita

deltalady said:


> Vibram soles are the rubber half soles that many ladies put on their CL's.





grtlegs said:


> I have had my shoe repair guy put a rubber tip on my Manolo's(BB and Blixa's) when the tip wear out.....seems to work pretty good....I know many shoes comes from the factory with the rubber at the very tip of the soles(Sergio Rossi's come to mind)....



Thanks, I always just called them rubber soles!  I actually have put the red rubber ones on my CL's because I don't like how they look even after one wearing.  So the few CL's that I own all have them on the soles.

And I've also put them on some of my MB's as well, just depends on the shoe.  If it's a really delicate shoe I won't but many of them yes.  In fact a number of my recent purchases already had them on them when I bought them.  I don't know if they came like that or if the Manhattan boutique put them on afterwards.  Regardless they're great and save the soles of our shoes from wear, especially on NYC pavement which can really eat up a pair of shoes.

Thanks again!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

demicouture said:


> I'm so excited I stumbled across this! Paris Printemps has quite a few styles at crazy discounts and lots of BB colours, sizes are limited though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467611
> View attachment 2467612


 That is a store in Paris??
The color are lovely


----------



## rhondaroni0

.


----------



## rhondaroni0

Swe3tGirl said:


> My first pair of Manolos
> 
> View attachment 2459949
> 
> 
> They are super comfortable!


Those are so fun!


----------



## demicouture

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> That is a store in Paris??
> The color are lovely




That is the selection in Printemps departmentstore in Paris


----------



## mishybelle

grtlegs said:


> I have had my shoe repair guy put a rubber tip on my Manolo's(BB and Blixa's) when the tip wear out.....seems to work pretty good....I know many shoes comes from the factory with the rubber at the very tip of the soles(Sergio Rossi's come to mind)....




Prada does this too... It's genius!!! I wish MB and CL would incorporate it into their pointy toe styles!


----------



## september1985

NY_Mami said:


> TPF... I'm disappointed in all of you...  nobody told me about the Laura Sandal.... HMPH!




these are absolutely stunning&#128571; modeling pics pretty please!


----------



## september1985

I just received my new chaos cuff sandals today. the fit is a bit "loose". does anyone else have this issue with the chaos? your advise and pics would help a million &#127801; thanks!


----------



## bougainvillier

xSLSx said:


> Aaaaaah!
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered my first pair of MB Hangisi in Cobalt Blue...... AND...... they're autographed  I'll be watching the door everyday! Post pics when i get them ladies!




Did you get your shoes? Those are amazing


----------



## redvelvetloubie

My signed Hangisi @ Barneys NYC.


----------



## audreylita

redvelvetloubie said:


> My signed Hangisi @ Barneys NYC.
> View attachment 2492013



Thanks for the picture!  I wanted to come but it was too difficult flying into town with the weather.  That's George in the blue shirt on the left.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

i wear out my manolo hangsi yst. unfortunately i step on a pot of water. do i need to take it to clean or it should be fine??im worried about water mark especially this snow day.


----------



## bougainvillier

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> i wear out my manolo hangsi yst. unfortunately i step on a pot of water. do i need to take it to clean or it should be fine??im worried about water mark especially this snow day.




Oh no! Do you see water marks now? I think clean satin with water sounds fine? Just use a damp cloth to remove the mark. Good luck!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

bougainvillier said:


> Oh no! Do you see water marks now? I think clean satin with water sounds fine? Just use a damp cloth to remove the mark. Good luck!


I dont see any water marks now. Maybe it fine hopwfully &#128557;


----------



## lpst626

My new babies!


----------



## audreylita

lpst626 said:


> My new babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2495967
> View attachment 2495968
> View attachment 2495969



I've yet to get this style.  Are they comfy?


----------



## lpst626

audreylita said:


> I've yet to get this style.  Are they comfy?




Yes! I have the black ones too.  I do find that summer time they get hot and stretch more but overall pretty comfy !


----------



## whoknowsx

I should probably run a search but can anyone tell me how the Manolo BB pumps run? preferably the 105mm. I want them for my work shoes!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lpst626 said:


> My new babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2495967
> View attachment 2495968
> View attachment 2495969



Lovely, congrats


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

lpst626 said:


> My new babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2495967
> View attachment 2495968
> View attachment 2495969


 
those are beautiful


----------



## jucia

Hello Ladies, does anyone of you know where can I find Manolo's Hangisi pumps in WHITE in Europe? 
TIA


----------



## september1985

whoknowsx said:


> I should probably run a search but can anyone tell me how the Manolo BB pumps run? preferably the 105mm. I want them for my work shoes!!!




I have the white patent and they are tts


----------



## periogirl28

jucia said:


> Hello Ladies, does anyone of you know where can I find Manolo's Hangisi pumps in WHITE in Europe?
> TIA



In London you can try Liberty's. I think I saw white today in the 
80mm height.


----------



## Kayapo97

whoknowsx said:


> I should probably run a search but can anyone tell me how the Manolo BB pumps run? preferably the 105mm. I want them for my work shoes!!!


They run slightly larger than some Manolo shoes, so for a good fit with no heel slippage might go down half a size to allow for stretching over time.


----------



## twosmallwonders

Kayapo97 said:


> They run slightly larger than some Manolo shoes, so for a good fit with no heel slippage might go down half a size to allow for stretching over time.




+1 my hangisi are a tad big now :/ go down 1/2 size


----------



## bougainvillier

Kayapo97 said:


> They run slightly larger than some Manolo shoes, so for a good fit with no heel slippage might go down half a size to allow for stretching over time.



Agree! I take mostly 35 in Italian shoes but I take BB 105mm in 34.5


----------



## jucia

periogirl28 said:


> In London you can try Liberty's. I think I saw white today in the
> 80mm height.



Ohh that's great, thank you so much!


----------



## Michele26

Does anyone own this gorgeous boot? I want to know if they're comfortable?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Manolo-...id%3D74000&eItemId=prod161420015&cmCat=search


----------



## audreylita

Michele26 said:


> Does anyone own this gorgeous boot? I want to know if they're comfortable?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Manolo-...id%3D74000&eItemId=prod161420015&cmCat=search



Don't own this one but my feet have never met a pair of Manolo boots they didn't love.  And this one with the more rounded toe and lower heel looks awesome!


----------



## Michele26

audreylita said:


> Don't own this one but my feet have never met a pair of Manolo boots they didn't love.  And this one with the more rounded toe and lower heel looks awesome!



The lower heel is definitely a plus when wearing them all day long. It's so hard to find navy suede boots. They're in my cart at Neiman's just have to checkout!


----------



## sldsd

I bought a pair of white satin Hangisi in Landmarks store, Hong Kong for my best friend's wedding...after it I just realized how ridiculous the price was...It's 9950 HKD Please check the current exchange currency 

Lol, just way dearer than the US price.


----------



## Michele26

sldsd said:


> I bought a pair of white satin Hangisi in Landmarks store, Hong Kong for my best friend's wedding...after it I just realized how ridiculous the price was...It's 9950 HKD Please check the current exchange currency
> 
> Gorgeous heels, sorry that happened to you.


----------



## MissNataliie

Hi ladies! I have a few questions about MB's BB pump because I'm hoping they will be my first designer heel purchase. 

1. How long would you say the toe box is on the BB pump, and does it show any toe cleavage? 
2. Are the toe box's sides (the vamp?) cut fairly low or high, and are they equal? Most photos make the sides look equally cut, but when Victoria Beckham wears them they look to be at an angle of some kind.

I'm looking for a sexy but still relatively comfortable heel in a 105 or 115mm height, although the latter heel height appeals to me a bit more. I will most likely get a pair in patent black because of its versatility and effortlessness. Originally I had planned to order Christian Louboutin's Pigalle 120 because of its sexy silhouette and short toe box, but the comfort factor kept me away and now he has gone and changed the design. Ultimately I'm looking for a sexy shoe that will pair well with full skirts and tight sweaters in the winter and a-line dresses in the summer and that will, of course, not be too excruciating after several hours of standing at work. The BB pump is so classic and I would love for it to be mine, and not just because it was inspired by my favorite icon of the 50's.  Thank you for giving me a place to ask my questions!


----------



## twosmallwonders

MissNataliie said:


> Hi ladies! I have a few questions about MB's BB pump because I'm hoping they will be my first designer heel purchase.
> 
> 1. How long would you say the toe box is on the BB pump, and does it show any toe cleavage?
> 2. Are the toe box's sides (the vamp?) cut fairly low or high, and are they equal? Most photos make the sides look equally cut, but when Victoria Beckham wears them they look to be at an angle of some kind.
> 
> I'm looking for a sexy but still relatively comfortable heel in a 105 or 115mm height, although the latter heel height appeals to me a bit more. I will most likely get a pair in patent black because of its versatility and effortlessness. Originally I had planned to order Christian Louboutin's Pigalle 120 because of its sexy silhouette and short toe box, but the comfort factor kept me away and now he has gone and changed the design. Ultimately I'm looking for a sexy shoe that will pair well with full skirts and tight sweaters in the winter and a-line dresses in the summer and that will, of course, not be too excruciating after several hours of standing at work. The BB pump is so classic and I would love for it to be mine, and not just because it was inspired by my favorite icon of the 50's.  Thank you for giving me a place to ask my questions!






Have you considered the So Kate? Might be a good option. I have the hangisi and CL pigalle 120 and I think the pigalle is just a nicer looking shoe and a much shorter toe box .... I don't have a so kate yet keep trying to order the ones I want and try are out! But I am thinking they might be in between the two ....


----------



## MissNataliie

twosmallwonders said:


> Have you considered the So Kate? Might be a good option. I have the hangisi and CL pigalle 120 and I think the pigalle is just a nicer looking shoe and a much shorter toe box .... I don't have a so kate yet keep trying to order the ones I want and try are out! But I am thinking they might be in between the two ....



Twosmallwonders, yes I have considered the So Kate! It's such a sultry shoe! I absolutely love the thin heel, but the toe box is a bit too long for my taste. I haven't seen them in person, however, so I could completely change my mind upon seeing them outside of photos. It also looks a little uncomfortable, but that might be because of how fierce it looks.


----------



## bougainvillier

MissNataliie said:


> Twosmallwonders, yes I have considered the So Kate! It's such a sultry shoe! I absolutely love the thin heel, but the toe box is a bit too long for my taste. I haven't seen them in person, however, so I could completely change my mind upon seeing them outside of photos. It also looks a little uncomfortable, but that might be because of how fierce it looks.




I have BB 105, Pigalle 100 and So Kate 120. I think BB is the most business appropriate and very sexy so as the other two. In terms of the toe box, BB is a tad longer than Pigalle. BB 105 is a bit higher than Pigalle 100 and I think Pigalle 100 is more comfy. On the side, the cuts are also similar between Pigalle 100 and BB 105. BB might be even lower. It's definitely shows toe cleavage. 

So Kate is hard to walk in for everyday wear. But Pigalle 120 is the hardest.


----------



## bougainvillier

A quick comparison 




Pigalle 100, BB 105 and So Kate


----------



## bougainvillier

Pigalle 100 (Love Me actually) and BB 105


----------



## bougainvillier

Out of the styles above for everyday wear, I actually like BB 105 the most. It got everything I love. Low cuts, thin heels and the ultimate silhouette! Good luck on your hunt. BB also has 115 but that's not for day wear to me. Too high for most people. If you live in 120s like Pigalle 120 I'm sure you'd be fine. Otherwise stay with 105 or 100


----------



## MissNataliie

bougainvillier said:


> I have BB 105, Pigalle 100 and So Kate 120. I think BB is the most business appropriate and very sexy so as the other two. In terms of the toe box, BB is a tad longer than Pigalle. BB 105 is a bit higher than Pigalle 100 and I think Pigalle 100 is more comfy. On the side, the cuts are also similar between Pigalle 100 and BB 105.
> 
> So Kate is hard to walk in for everyday wear. But Pigalle 120 is the hardest.





bougainvillier said:


> Out of the styles above for everyday wear, I actually like BB 105 the most. It got everything I love. Low cuts, thin heels and the ultimate silhouette! Good luck on your hunt. BB also has 115 but that's not for day wear to me. Too high for most people. If you live in 120s like Pigalle 120 I'm sure you'd be fine. Otherwise stay with 105 or 100



Thank you so much bougainvillier for all that information! All three of your heels are gorgeous, especially your Pigalle Love Me, those bows! 

I guess I will stay away from So Kate, at least for now. Perhaps some day I will get it and store it in a glass case, just to admire the perfectly thin heel. I will also not rule out the 105 BB, from your description of the heel it sounds exactly like what I'm looking for! Again, thank you!


----------



## LouChanMiuBal

so in love with hangisi flats, I just got my second pair in hot pink. and since hangisi is available with pearls now, i'm saving money to get my third pair in grey colour with pearls&#128518;


----------



## bougainvillier

MissNataliie said:


> Thank you so much bougainvillier for all that information! All three of your heels are gorgeous, especially your Pigalle Love Me, those bows!
> 
> I guess I will stay away from So Kate, at least for now. Perhaps some day I will get it and store it in a glass case, just to admire the perfectly thin heel. I will also not rule out the 105 BB, from your description of the heel it sounds exactly like what I'm looking for! Again, thank you!



happy to help. i am pointy toe pumps lover


----------



## bougainvillier

LouChanMiuBal said:


> so in love with hangisi flats, I just got my second pair in hot pink. and since hangisi is available with pearls now, i'm saving money to get my third pair in grey colour with pearls&#128518;
> View attachment 2512803



This is beyond beautiful. May I ask where can I find a picture of the new Hangisi with pearls? Grey with pearl sounds divine.


----------



## bougainvillier

I'm in love with my new Sedaraby in blue satin. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Michele26

bougainvillier said:


> I'm in love with my new Sedaraby in blue satin. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2515555



Love the color and they look gorgeous on you.


----------



## bougainvillier

Michele26 said:


> Love the color and they look gorgeous on you.



Thank you


----------



## twosmallwonders

MissNataliie said:


> Thank you so much bougainvillier for all that information! All three of your heels are gorgeous, especially your Pigalle Love Me, those bows!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will stay away from So Kate, at least for now. Perhaps some day I will get it and store it in a glass case, just to admire the perfectly thin heel. I will also not rule out the 105 BB, from your description of the heel it sounds exactly like what I'm looking for! Again, thank you!




I just wanted to post an update here in case you were still looking. I just got my jest so Kate's and they are amazing th toe bed is definitely shorter than my hangisi almost like the original pigalle and they are so easy to walk in .... Here's some comparison pics


----------



## MissNataliie

twosmallwonders said:


> I just wanted to post an update here in case you were still looking. I just got my jest so Kate's and they are amazing th toe bed is definitely shorter than my hangisi almost like the original pigalle and they are so easy to walk in .... Here's some comparison pics
> View attachment 2519466
> View attachment 2519468
> View attachment 2519470



Thank you so much for the comparison photos! All of your heels here are gorgeous! I'm glad to hear that the So Kate's are easy to walk in. Do you find them to be fairly comfortable to wear for an extended amount of time as well? If they're easy to walk in, have a short toe box, AND they're comfortable, I may be sold!


----------



## LouChanMiuBal

bougainvillier said:


> This is beyond beautiful. May I ask where can I find a picture of the new Hangisi with pearls? Grey with pearl sounds divine.




Hi, I got the info from a reseller in my country, Indonesia. You can check out the instagram : shoesandthecity

Here's the pic


----------



## jenayb

Does anyone have the Chaos sandals? Are they comfortable? Thinking about them for an upcoming Vegas excursion!


----------



## hkim51

Loving the black with the ornament dangling. So minimalist chic!


----------



## huis245

Hi, im planning on getting the hangisi 4" online but am scared about the width of the toe box. I have a wide feet but length wise im size 36, and i dont think i can return the shoes if they dont fit. Can anyone tell me the width of it? Tia!


----------



## audreylita

huis245 said:


> Hi, im planning on getting the hangisi 4" online but am scared about the width of the toe box. I have a wide feet but length wise im size 36, and i dont think i can return the shoes if they dont fit. Can anyone tell me the width of it? Tia!



What do you do with other brands?  Do you only look for wide sizes or do you perhaps go up a half size?


----------



## bougainvillier

LouChanMiuBal said:


> Hi, I got the info from a reseller in my country, Indonesia. You can check out the instagram : shoesandthecity
> 
> Here's the pic
> 
> View attachment 2525379



Thanks for sharing. I think I prefer the classic crystal buckle


----------



## huis245

audreylita said:


> What do you do with other brands?  Do you only look for wide sizes or do you perhaps go up a half size?




I usually would go to d store to try out the shoes, if it doesnt fit me then i'd give up. I dont usually upsize. But i did try out CO dolly in size36.5 and it fits me fine.


----------



## bougainvillier

huis245 said:


> I usually would go to d store to try out the shoes, if it doesnt fit me then i'd give up. I dont usually upsize. But i did try out CO dolly in size36.5 and it fits me fine.



Ok, so I take CO Dolly and most of MB in the same size. But Dolly definitely is more roomy in the toe area. HTH


----------



## twosmallwonders

huis245 said:


> Hi, im planning on getting the hangisi 4" online but am scared about the width of the toe box. I have a wide feet but length wise im size 36, and i dont think i can return the shoes if they dont fit. Can anyone tell me the width of it? Tia!




Where are you buying them? Most places let you do returns even free usually - Saks, NM, Nordstrom....


----------



## huis245

twosmallwonders said:


> Where are you buying them? Most places let you do returns even free usually - Saks, NM, Nordstrom....




Im in indonesia and there is hardly any store that actually stock manolo shoes. Thats why Im buying it from a seller in IG.


----------



## twosmallwonders

huis245 said:


> Im in indonesia and there is hardly any store that actually stock manolo shoes. Thats why Im buying it from a seller in IG.




Oh!! Just be careful!!!! Good luck


----------



## huis245

twosmallwonders said:


> Oh!! Just be careful!!!! Good luck




Thank you. I just ordered royal blue in size36.5!! &#128525; hopefully it fits well. Cant wait for it to arrive..


----------



## audreylita

The new collection is out.  So many beautiful colors in the BB's!  And other new goodies, my credit card is officially on overload.


----------



## audreylita

.


----------



## audreylita

..


----------



## audreylita

Way too many to post, this is just a few.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

anyone know how much is the clutch that matches the manolo hangs cost??the one with the crystal buckle on it as well??


----------



## audreylita

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> anyone know how much is the clutch that matches the manolo hangs cost??the one with the crystal buckle on it as well??



There's a matching clutch?  Who sells it?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

audreylita said:


> Way too many to post, this is just a few.



Oooh I like those heels with the polk a dot insole!!


----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Oooh I like those heels with the polk a dot insole!!



Me too.  I'm always a sucker for an interesting lining but any shoe that's different or edgy gets my attention as well.


----------



## audreylita

A few more fun ones.


----------



## audreylita

.


----------



## audreylita




----------



## BittyMonkey

Those Mary Janes are cute.


----------



## NYTexan

audreylita said:


> A few more fun ones.


Love the pink Mary Janes!!


----------



## audreylita

BittyMonkey said:


> Those Mary Janes are cute.





NYTexan said:


> Love the pink Mary Janes!!



More in similar style and more pink.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> anyone know how much is the clutch that matches the manolo hangs cost??the one with the crystal buckle on it as well??





audreylita said:


> There's a matching clutch?  Who sells it?



Which clutch are you looking at? There's the Gothisi and Capri. Both are priced differently. 
Gothisi - crystal buckle 1300$
Gothisi - pearl buckle 1400$
Capri - crystal buckle 1500$
Capri - pearl buckle 1600$


----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Which clutch are you looking at? There's the Gothisi and Capri. Both are priced differently.
> Gothisi - crystal buckle 1300$
> Gothisi - pearl buckle 1400$
> Capri - crystal buckle 1500$
> Capri - pearl buckle 1600$



Do you know where you can get these?  Or are there pictures anywhere?  It's been years since I've found a matching clutch for any of his shoes, that beyond the basic ones at the boutique.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

audreylita said:


> Do you know where you can get these?  Or are there pictures anywhere?  It's been years since I've found a matching clutch for any of his shoes, that beyond the basic ones at the boutique.



The boutiques should have them and online, I only know LVR has them, but you need to be a Private Sales client to get access. 
Here are some screen shots (everything is in Canadian dollars, so price is approximate), hope this helps:


----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> The boutiques should have them and online, I only know LVR has them, but you need to be a Private Sales client to get access.
> Here are some screen shots (everything is in Canadian dollars, so price is approximate), hope this helps:
> 
> View attachment 2536197
> 
> 
> View attachment 2536198
> 
> 
> View attachment 2536199
> 
> 
> View attachment 2536200



OMG I have some phone calls to make tomorrow!  Thanks ever so much for the info and great photos.  The last matching clutch I got was at a Neiman Marcus quite a few years ago.  The Manhattan boutique has the basics which are lovely but not the same as these gorgeous bags.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

audreylita said:


> OMG I have some phone calls to make tomorrow!  Thanks ever so much for the info and great photos.  The last matching clutch I got was at a Neiman Marcus quite a few years ago.  The Manhattan boutique has the basics which are lovely but not the same as these gorgeous bags.



lol no problem, glad to help! 

Ooooh I quite like the black croc clutch in the last pic... 
Not so keen on the first croc bag with handles :weird:


----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> lol no problem, glad to help!
> 
> Ooooh I quite like the black croc clutch in the last pic...
> Not so keen on the first croc bag with handles :weird:



Funny story but that first bag is the style of one of Manolo's first bags ever.  The first time I met Manolo I felt compelled to use it so had it on my arm, I believe it was in black satin.  I met him and he looks at the bag and says, 'Cute bag, whose is it?'  It was just too funny!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

audreylita said:


> Funny story but that first bag is the style of one of Manolo's first bags ever.  The first time I met Manolo I felt compelled to use it so had it on my arm, I believe it was in black satin.  I met him and he looks at the bag and says, 'Cute bag, whose is it?'  It was just too funny!



 oh that's hilarious!! I wonder what his reaction was when you told him that it was from him??! lol I can just imagine that quizzical look on his face


----------



## Kayapo97

audreylita said:


> Funny story but that first bag is the style of one of Manolo's first bags ever.  The first time I met Manolo I felt compelled to use it so had it on my arm, I believe it was in black satin.  I met him and he looks at the bag and says, 'Cute bag, whose is it?'  It was just too funny!







That is just so funny. 


I assume he probably doesn't design the bags himself or does he?


I know some of the shoe styles in America are under his name but I don't think he designs all of them any more.


----------



## audreylita

Kayapo97 said:


> That is just so funny.
> 
> 
> I assume he probably doesn't design the bags himself or does he?
> 
> 
> I know some of the shoe styles in America are under his name but I don't think he designs all of them any more.



He designs everything.


----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> oh that's hilarious!! I wonder what his reaction was when you told him that it was from him??! lol I can just imagine that quizzical look on his face



Your PM box is full.


----------



## -blank

audreylita said:


> The new collection is out.  So many beautiful colors in the BB's!  And other new goodies, my credit card is officially on overload.




Hey, pardon me as I'm new to Manolos! Is this the spring/summer collection or the fall/winter? :shame:


----------



## audreylita

-blank said:


> Hey, pardon me as I'm new to Manolos! Is this the spring/summer collection or the fall/winter? :shame:



Spring 2014.  This collection is in the boutique now.


----------



## solouloulou

I need some advice: 

I have medium width feet. When I try on some Manolo styles last year in USA, I find them very narrow and tight. 
I am a size 7.5 US sizing. 

Do u go up 1 size for BB pumps? I am looking at the mid heel 2 and 3/4 inch pair in Cobalt suede. 

Newcio s really painful and tight and I thought my love for Manolo comes to an end. 
Then I bought a sexy Clementia in 38. It's fits well except that I need heel pads to keep the end part from slipping. 

Now I want to buy a Manolo Lisane from ebay (cos it's sold out in nM and Nordstrom). 
But I am unsure of sizing. 
2 fashion bloggers said this pair run bigger. 

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## sldsd

Does anybody how much does BB (suede) cost in London? My friend is planning a visit to UK and ready to grab a pair in London....


----------



## audreylita

solouloulou said:


> I need some advice:
> 
> I have medium width feet. When I try on some Manolo styles last year in USA, I find them very narrow and tight.
> I am a size 7.5 US sizing.
> 
> Do u go up 1 size for BB pumps? I am looking at the mid heel 2 and 3/4 inch pair in Cobalt suede.
> 
> Newcio s really painful and tight and I thought my love for Manolo comes to an end.
> Then I bought a sexy Clementia in 38. It's fits well except that I need heel pads to keep the end part from slipping.
> 
> Now I want to buy a Manolo Lisane from ebay (cos it's sold out in nM and Nordstrom).
> But I am unsure of sizing.
> 2 fashion bloggers said this pair run bigger.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated



That's such a good question.  For me personally it depends on the shoe.  With some if the toe is too tight I can go up a half size and am fine.  And sometimes going up a size makes no difference because the toe is just too tight for my foot.  That happened recently with the Pacha which I _love_ but just couldn't make it work.  And now that it's come out in a 1 1/2" heel thought for sure it would be fine but that too the toe is just too tight no matter the size.  

So it really just depends on the shoe.  Some just don't work for our individual feet.  I just got a pair of Tayler's in my regular size and the toe was too tight but it wasn't terrible so have ordered it in the next size up which will likely be fine.


----------



## -blank

audreylita said:


> Spring 2014.  This collection is in the boutique now.



Thanks!


----------



## Kiersten

Hey guys! I've posted here before but never shared any pictures of my collection. It's small, but I'm pretty damn proud of it  

This first pair I purchased at a Nordstrom Last Chance for $100. They are my go-to black pumps, from anything to a performance onstage to a case presentation. Love them. However! I have no idea what model they are...an older version of the BB? Newcio? I'd love to hear what you guys think!


----------



## Kiersten

This next pair damn near stopped my heart when I saw them (again at Nordstrom Last Chance...I find some pretty great deals in my size). I've always said that this is the shoe I'd get married in, in the blue color. So I could not pass them up when I saw them listed at $100 without any marks! The only (slight) downside is that they are slightly too big, but nothing some padding can't remedy 

Please don't mind the non-pedicured toes...it's been a long winter of boot-wearing!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Love!!!!!!


----------



## Kiersten

No Manolo collection is complete without the "Urban Shoe Myth", a.k.a. The Campari. These have been much loved


----------



## Kiersten

My BF bought this next pair for me for Christmas...they are exceptionally comfortable! And perfect for salsa dancing  Gotta love that tweed!


----------



## Kiersten

My mint green Carolynes...also another $100 score at Last Chance  Very comfortable, especially considering the lower heel, and the pop of color is very spring-y!


----------



## Kiersten

My mother purchased this next pair for me as a graduation gift. They're not typically my style, but they are BEAUTIFULLY handcrafted and unique. I am not sure what year they are from, but the box states they are "Grisli Leather Velvet Quadro". The buckles sparkle just as much as the Sedaraby's. Beautiful shoes!


----------



## Kiersten

These cute kitten heels display the perfect amount of toe-cleavage. I've worn these for 12+ hours, truly a workhorse of a shoe! 

Mangiasli sling back


----------



## Kiersten

And for my last pair, another Last Chance find. 

Ademyzie leopard sling back. Sexy!


----------



## bougainvillier

Kiersten said:


> This next pair damn near stopped my heart when I saw them (again at Nordstrom Last Chance...I find some pretty great deals in my size). I've always said that this is the shoe I'd get married in, in the blue color. So I could not pass them up when I saw them listed at $100 without any marks! The only (slight) downside is that they are slightly too big, but nothing some padding can't remedy
> 
> Please don't mind the non-pedicured toes...it's been a long winter of boot-wearing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543098
> View attachment 2543099
> View attachment 2543100
> 
> 
> Love!!!!!!




Love your collection!!! And the Sedaraby is my personal favorite 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## audreylita

Kiersten said:


> My mint green Carolynes...also another $100 score at Last Chance  Very comfortable, especially considering the lower heel, and the pop of color is very spring-y!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543112



Wow you have really lucked out with those finds at such amazing prices.  I need to go shopping with you!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Has anyone found the BBs to run a little big?  I got a 39 and there's a heel gap.  I'm just not sure that I can go smaller in the toe.  Anyone else run into this?


----------



## Kiersten

audreylita said:


> Wow you have really lucked out with those finds at such amazing prices.  I need to go shopping with you!




Girl, I'm down for that  I will not lead you astray!


----------



## bougainvillier

BittyMonkey said:


> Has anyone found the BBs to run a little big?  I got a 39 and there's a heel gap.  I'm just not sure that I can go smaller in the toe.  Anyone else run into this?



I size down on BB 105 and I assume for 115 as well. If you want the toe area to be spacious then get heel grips, it normally works for small spaces.


----------



## BittyMonkey

bougainvillier said:


> I size down on BB 105 and I assume for 115 as well. If you want the toe area to be spacious then get heel grips, it normally works for small spaces.



Are there particular heel grips you recommend?


----------



## bougainvillier

BittyMonkey said:


> Are there particular heel grips you recommend?



I love Dr Scholls heel grips. Plastic, soft and transparent. 

http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/dr...9346&sst=4afa7293-e599-00c9-aae0-00002fa1392e


----------



## twosmallwonders

MissNataliie said:


> Thank you so much for the comparison photos! All of your heels here are gorgeous! I'm glad to hear that the So Kate's are easy to walk in. Do you find them to be fairly comfortable to wear for an extended amount of time as well? If they're easy to walk in, have a short toe box, AND they're comfortable, I may be sold!




Yes I do funny enough they are still a little tight on me so after about 4 hours of standing today my feet were a tad sore but as soon as I put my flippies on I was fine they do take a little breaking in but they are moulding perfectly to my foot and I really do love them out of all my shoes the best


----------



## MissNataliie

twosmallwonders said:


> Yes I do funny enough they are still a little tight on me so after about 4 hours of standing today my feet were a tad sore but as soon as I put my flippies on I was fine they do take a little breaking in but they are moulding perfectly to my foot and I really do love them out of all my shoes the best




That's amazing! I'm so glad to hear that! I'll let you know which shoe I end up getting, whenever it happens.


----------



## Kapster

Kiersten said:


> And for my last pair, another Last Chance find.
> 
> Ademyzie leopard sling back. Sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543139
> View attachment 2543140



What a fun collection! How lucky to find so many pairs in good condition at Last Chance... I've heard (through tPF) that it's hit or miss and it looks like you've "hit" big time


----------



## lovemybabes

Kiersten said:


> Girl, I'm down for that  I will not lead you astray!



THIS!  

I am loving all your awesome finds.


----------



## Kiersten

bougainvillier said:


> I love Dr Scholls heel grips. Plastic, soft and transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/dr...9346&sst=4afa7293-e599-00c9-aae0-00002fa1392e




^I second this. Avoid the fabric heel liners because all you will do is slip all over the place.


----------



## twosmallwonders

MissNataliie said:


> That's amazing! I'm so glad to hear that! I'll let you know which shoe I end up getting, whenever it happens.




Good luck finding some I'm already dreaming about my next pair wish they didn't sell out so darn fast!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Kiersten said:


> ^I second this. Avoid the fabric heel liners because all you will do is slip all over the place.




I tried them on again with warm feet and they fit. So if I'm really in them all day they are the correct size.


----------



## Lmac1284

I want to purchase the Lisane in burgundy I am a 37 in every other brand but the one pair of manolo boots I have I had to buy a 37.5 does anyone know if I should buy a 37 or 37.5 in these


----------



## Kiersten

lovemybabes said:


> THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving all your awesome finds.




Thank you! I must admit that I think I get lucky due to my smaller foot size (35.5-36.5)


----------



## Kiersten

Kapster said:


> What a fun collection! How lucky to find so many pairs in good condition at Last Chance... I've heard (through tPF) that it's hit or miss and it looks like you've "hit" big time




Thank you so much  Yeah it can be pretty inconsistent, most of the Jimmy Choos I come across at Last Chance are missing heel taps, cracked heels, ripped/stained leather, etc. etc...but the Manolos are usually in perfect condition (minus the pen mark with the price on the sole...but who cares about what the sole looks like unless it's a Louboutin pair, right?)


----------



## audreylita

Kiersten said:


> Thank you so much  Yeah it can be pretty inconsistent, most of the Jimmy Choos I come across at Last Chance are missing heel taps, cracked heels, ripped/stained leather, etc. etc...but the Manolos are usually in perfect condition (minus the pen mark with the price on the sole...but who cares about what the sole looks like unless it's a Louboutin pair, right?)



Funny that's exactly why I've weened off Louboutin's.  Once I wear them and the red sole starts to scratch it doesn't look so pretty.  I've brought all my Louboutin's to the shoe maker and had them put on red rubber soles so they all look homogenous.  I don't care about any writing on the soles it covers, I just want the sole to look all red and not scratched off.


----------



## AEGIS

Kiersten said:


> And for my last pair, another Last Chance find.
> 
> Ademyzie leopard sling back. Sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543139
> View attachment 2543140





You have a great collection and variety!


----------



## Kiersten

AEGIS said:


> You have a great collection and variety!




Thank you!


----------



## Kiersten

Hey guys, has anyone noticed this with any of their heels? I bought a pair of Camparis (from Last Chance) in 36.5 about a year ago, and they ended up being a bit too big. Fast forward a few months and I spotted another pair at Last Chance, this time size 36 and they fit perfectly (have yet to decide what to do with the other pair; sell? Keep for period bloat days?).

However, I noticed that the heel of the new pair seems to angle out away from the shoe a bit so it isn't perpendicular to the floor. Has anyone noticed this before, and if so, is it possible to have a cobbler fix? 

I've attached pics of the two different sizes so you can see the difference in how the heel is angled. It's even more apparent when I'm wearing the shoes.
	

		
			
		

		
	





What do you guys think?


----------



## audreylita

Kiersten said:


> Hey guys, has anyone noticed this with any of their heels? I bought a pair of Camparis (from Last Chance) in 36.5 about a year ago, and they ended up being a bit too big. Fast forward a few months and I spotted another pair at Last Chance, this time size 36 and they fit perfectly (have yet to decide what to do with the other pair; sell? Keep for period bloat days?).
> 
> However, I noticed that the heel of the new pair seems to angle out away from the shoe a bit so it isn't perpendicular to the floor. Has anyone noticed this before, and if so, is it possible to have a cobbler fix?
> 
> I've attached pics of the two different sizes so you can see the difference in how the heel is angled. It's even more apparent when I'm wearing the shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2547760
> View attachment 2547761
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?



I don't own this particular shoe but Manolo's heels do change as the years go by.  You can easily date a shoe by the shape of the heel, I actually sold a beautiful pair of black alligator high heels because the shape of the heel was just too dated for my taste.


----------



## bkhawk

I thought you ladies would be interested in seeing the difference between the flesh and nude suede bbs. I wanted nude but they were sold out in my size so I ordered flesh, having no idea what it would look like because the online photos make all the nudeish shades look the same! 

Well nude 37.5 was finally restocked at Barney's and here are the results: flesh is a paler, pinker soft tone perfect for spring and the nude is a warmer tan color that is seasons was and I think (hope!) less likely to dirty. 

They are quite similar, but both so pretty and just different enough that I think it's worth keeping both... Thoughts?


----------



## audreylita

They're adding new shoes constantly, can't keep up.  Here are just a few more.


----------



## audreylita

.


----------



## audreylita

..


----------



## Kiersten

audreylita said:


> I don't own this particular shoe but Manolo's heels do change as the years go by.  You can easily date a shoe by the shape of the heel, I actually sold a beautiful pair of black alligator high heels because the shape of the heel was just too dated for my taste.




Well, the heel shape is the same on both pairs. It's more the angle with which the heel hits the floor, ya know what I mean? The one pair hits the floor at a 90 degree angle, while the other one is at a slightly wider angle, as if the heel has been bent out wards.


----------



## audreylita

Kiersten said:


> Well, the heel shape is the same on both pairs. It's more the angle with which the heel hits the floor, ya know what I mean? The one pair hits the floor at a 90 degree angle, while the other one is at a slightly wider angle, as if the heel has been bent out wards.



All of his shoes are hand made so there are always slight variations from pair to pair.  I own many of his shoes of a same style in different colors and if you look closely can see slight variations from pair to pair.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

audreylita said:


> They're adding new shoes constantly, can't keep up.  Here are just a few more.



Audrey, did you get a chance to ask about those bags you wanted?


----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Audrey, did you get a chance to ask about those bags you wanted?



No, I've been too busy buying shoes.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

audreylita said:


> No, I've been too busy buying shoes.



Oooh which ones did you add to your collection???!


----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Oooh which ones did you add to your collection???!



Three pairs of Susa with 1 1/2" heels and three pairs of Adeustraps, Carolyn's with silver and crackled gold, Zuolianda in two colors, more BB's, Orientalia's, some exotics, some not here yet, plus a whole new section of Roger Vivier's.  

Love shoes.


----------



## bougainvillier

bkhawk said:


> I thought you ladies would be interested in seeing the difference between the flesh and nude suede bbs. I wanted nude but they were sold out in my size so I ordered flesh, having no idea what it would look like because the online photos make all the nudeish shades look the same!
> 
> Well nude 37.5 was finally restocked at Barney's and here are the results: flesh is a paler, pinker soft tone perfect for spring and the nude is a warmer tan color that is seasons was and I think (hope!) less likely to dirty.
> 
> They are quite similar, but both so pretty and just different enough that I think it's worth keeping both... Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 2548122
> View attachment 2548123
> View attachment 2548124
> View attachment 2548125



Both are nice but I prefer the tan color on you! they are so classic you cannot go wrong with them


----------



## bougainvillier

audreylita said:


> ..



Thanks for sharing. So many nice pairs and I like the floral print!!!


----------



## audreylita

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks for sharing. So many nice pairs and I like the floral print!!!



I'm a sucker for floral and print shoes.  They can really rock a pair of jeans!


----------



## audreylita

OMG this red!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

OMG I'm fuming! So upset! 
So I finally got my custom order BB (in 115mm patent nude size 35) which I waited for like forever because they couldn't make it in my size/height, but you can't cancel it, blah blah blah. Now they finally arrived, and what do I get?!?!? I NON-BB looking shoe AND a height of ~110??!! It actually looks like a fusion of MB's Campari + CL's new Pigalle 120 with higher cut sides. They must think I'm blind to not see the differences.
No pix yet cuz my internet is very poor at the moment, will show you ladies soon and I'm going to write a letter to BG/NM/MB in the next few days. This is unnacceptable imo - merchandise absolutely not as shown in pictures.


----------



## grtlegs

CEC.LV4eva said:


> OMG I'm fuming! So upset!
> So I finally got my custom order BB (in 115mm patent nude size 35) which I waited for like forever because they couldn't make it in my size/height, but you can't cancel it, blah blah blah. Now they finally arrived, and what do I get?!?!? I NON-BB looking shoe AND a height of ~110??!! It actually looks like a fusion of MB's Campari + CL's new Pigalle 120 with higher cut sides. They must think I'm blind to not see the differences.
> No pix yet cuz my internet is very poor at the moment, will show you ladies soon and I'm going to write a letter to BG/NM/MB in the next few days. This is unnacceptable imo - merchandise absolutely not as shown in pictures.


please post pictures...


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> OMG I'm fuming! So upset!
> So I finally got my custom order BB (in 115mm patent nude size 35) which I waited for like forever because they couldn't make it in my size/height, but you can't cancel it, blah blah blah. Now they finally arrived, and what do I get?!?!? I NON-BB looking shoe AND a height of ~110??!! It actually looks like a fusion of MB's Campari + CL's new Pigalle 120 with higher cut sides. They must think I'm blind to not see the differences.
> No pix yet cuz my internet is very poor at the moment, will show you ladies soon and I'm going to write a letter to BG/NM/MB in the next few days. This is unnacceptable imo - merchandise absolutely not as shown in pictures.




Oh no!!!! I'm so sorry this happened to you. Show us some pics when you get a chance. And god knows I most special order a pair last night on BG. Good luck and I would not be talked into keeping them if they are horrible.


----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> OMG I'm fuming! So upset!
> So I finally got my custom order BB (in 115mm patent nude size 35) which I waited for like forever because they couldn't make it in my size/height, but you can't cancel it, blah blah blah. Now they finally arrived, and what do I get?!?!? I NON-BB looking shoe AND a height of ~110??!! It actually looks like a fusion of MB's Campari + CL's new Pigalle 120 with higher cut sides. They must think I'm blind to not see the differences.
> No pix yet cuz my internet is very poor at the moment, will show you ladies soon and I'm going to write a letter to BG/NM/MB in the next few days. This is unnacceptable imo - merchandise absolutely not as shown in pictures.



Ridiculous, how on earth did this happen?  Please post pics when you can.  And let us know who owns up to being responsible.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

audreylita said:


> Ridiculous, how on earth did this happen?  Please post pics when you can.  And let us know who owns up to being responsible.





bougainvillier said:


> Oh no!!!! I'm so sorry this happened to you. Show us some pics when you get a chance. And god knows I most special order a pair last night on BG. Good luck and I would not be talked into keeping them if they are horrible.





grtlegs said:


> please post pictures...



Ok so I probably over-reacted a little and the shoes are not terrible, but they're still NOT what I was expecting. Please see for yourself:

1. Profile pic:
These are not 115!!! and the sides are higher cut!
I actually compared these shoes's heels with the heel of 105 in store (both same size), and these so called 115 were only 3-4mm higher than the 105 heel!!! 




2. Front/Vamp:
Hmm... the toe point is not that refined... more like a Campari and again less toe cleavage.




3. Comparison with my other BBs: 
The lack of toe cleavage I think is pretty obvious, you get to see my big toe and 2nd toe's "Y" whereas with these custom BBs, there's none of that. Also the pinky toes too!!! Ughhh...


----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok so I probably over-reacted a little and the shoes are not terrible, but they're still NOT what I was expecting. Please see for yourself:
> 
> 1. Profile pic:
> These are not 115!!! and the sides are higher cut!
> I actually compared these shoes's heels with the heel of 105 in store (both same size), and these so called 115 were only 3-4mm higher than the 105 heel!!!
> 
> View attachment 2553678
> 
> 
> 2. Front/Vamp:
> Hmm... the toe point is not that refined... more like a Campari and again less toe cleavage.
> 
> View attachment 2553679
> 
> 
> 3. Comparison with my other BBs:
> The lack of toe cleavage I think is pretty obvious, you get to see my big toe and 2nd toe's "Y" whereas with these custom BBs, there's none of that. Also the pinky toes too!!! Ughhh...
> 
> View attachment 2553680



They need to take them back if you're not happy.  I special ordered many pairs of BB's and a couple of them came in cut too small.  I returned them with no problem.


----------



## phiphi

Lmac1284 said:


> I want to purchase the Lisane in burgundy I am a 37 in every other brand but the one pair of manolo boots I have I had to buy a 37.5 does anyone know if I should buy a 37 or 37.5 in these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2545674



i have these and went true to my US size (7.5 US/37.5). took the same size as my other manolo bb's which are all 37.5. hope this helps!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

audreylita said:


> They need to take them back if you're not happy.  I special ordered many pairs of BB's and a couple of them came in cut too small.  I returned them with no problem.



Thanks that's great to know! 
There's no BG near me, so I had to bring it to my local NM store and they were like "We don't know anything, that's BG's business even though we own them"... not very helpful... lol


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok so I probably over-reacted a little and the shoes are not terrible, but they're still NOT what I was expecting. Please see for yourself:
> 
> 1. Profile pic:
> These are not 115!!! and the sides are higher cut!
> I actually compared these shoes's heels with the heel of 105 in store (both same size), and these so called 115 were only 3-4mm higher than the 105 heel!!!
> 
> View attachment 2553678
> 
> 
> 2. Front/Vamp:
> Hmm... the toe point is not that refined... more like a Campari and again less toe cleavage.
> 
> View attachment 2553679
> 
> 
> 3. Comparison with my other BBs:
> The lack of toe cleavage I think is pretty obvious, you get to see my big toe and 2nd toe's "Y" whereas with these custom BBs, there's none of that. Also the pinky toes too!!! Ughhh...
> 
> View attachment 2553680


I can see everything you are saying. It's a different shoe! Hope the return isn't too much trouble. How is the fit btw? Is this your 105 size?


----------



## grtlegs

Wow, I see the difference as well?.....they took away the dip in the sides.....I guess I never understood the custom BB's...most of the colors they offer custom are available off the shelf.....But I never really thought about a 115mm....pretty happy with 105's personally....I would take them back....hopefully they will take them back...not really sure how custom they are, when you are only allowed a limited choice of colors and heel height...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> I can see everything you are saying. It's a different shoe! Hope the return isn't too much trouble. How is the fit btw? Is this your 105 size?





grtlegs said:


> Wow, I see the difference as well?.....they took away the dip in the sides.....I guess I never understood the custom BB's...most of the colors they offer custom are available off the shelf.....But I never really thought about a 115mm....pretty happy with 105's personally....I would take them back....hopefully they will take them back...not really sure how custom they are, when you are only allowed a limited choice of colors and heel height...



Thanks ladies for your understanding.

Bougainvillier: The fit I think is based on a Campari or different shoe because they fit "just right" when most BB's are more snug in 35 for me. And I wanted a more snug fit thinking that if the heel is higher 115 then I don't want any slippage.

grtlegs: Yeah, I agree, especially for 105 which seems to be the most popular height. That's why if I custom order, I'd get something that's less available ie 115 height cuz we don't see this heel height that much.


----------



## audreylita

Here are a couple of pictures from the current collection with views of the BB in 115 and the Campari in the 105.


----------



## LavenderIce

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok so I probably over-reacted a little and the shoes are not terrible, but they're still NOT what I was expecting. Please see for yourself:
> 
> 1. Profile pic:
> These are not 115!!! and the sides are higher cut!
> I actually compared these shoes's heels with the heel of 105 in store (both same size), and these so called 115 were only 3-4mm higher than the 105 heel!!!
> 
> View attachment 2553678
> 
> 
> 2. Front/Vamp:
> Hmm... the toe point is not that refined... more like a Campari and again less toe cleavage.
> 
> View attachment 2553679
> 
> 
> 3. Comparison with my other BBs:
> The lack of toe cleavage I think is pretty obvious, you get to see my big toe and 2nd toe's "Y" whereas with these custom BBs, there's none of that. Also the pinky toes too!!! Ughhh...
> 
> View attachment 2553680



What a disappointing and frustrating experience *C*!  I totally understand doing the SO for a 115mm as they are not commonly available. 

I'm sorry NM is being a pain about the return process.  When I bought from BG and needed to make a return, I paid out of pocket to ship to BG personally.  The CS at NM were going to charge me anyway and I think the return process would have taken longer if I had gone through them.  

Thank you so much for sharing your experience with us.  I hope they are able to resolve this to your satisfaction.


----------



## LavenderIce

grtlegs said:


> Wow, I see the difference as well?.....they took away the dip in the sides.....*I guess I never understood the custom BB's...most of the colors they offer custom are available off the shelf....*.But I never really thought about a 115mm....pretty happy with 105's personally....I would take them back....hopefully they will take them back...*not really sure how custom they are, when you are only allowed a limited choice of colors and heel height..*.



That's one of the reasons why I've held off on doing an SO.  I found the colors to be easily available, especially for the 105.  I've been wanting to do one for the 115 because they are not commonly available, but as such, have not been able to try one on to confirm sizing.


----------



## bkhawk

Thanks @bougainvillier! I ended up keeping both. I love the tan ("nude") ones a little more, but the flesh ones are so delicate and pretty  I ordered "brown" bbs from saks to compare and they were almost identical to the nude except they looked a bit muddy and subdued, definitely did not hold a candle to flesh or nude.


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks ladies for your understanding.
> 
> Bougainvillier: The fit I think is based on a Campari or different shoe because they fit "just right" when most BB's are more snug in 35 for me. And I wanted a more snug fit thinking that if the heel is higher 115 then I don't want any slippage.



That's too bad. They need to up their game to keep things consistent. In this case, they cannot even make the same shoe! 

Wow you take BB105 in 35? I thought you are one size up from me last time we talked about So Kate sizing? That I am 34.5 in So Kate and you took SK in 35.5... Did you only size down to 35 in BB115? I am trying to figure out if I should stay in my BB105 size for BB115..


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> That's too bad. They need to up their game to keep things consistent. In this case, they cannot even make the same shoe!
> 
> Wow you take BB105 in 35? I thought you are one size up from me last time we talked about So Kate sizing? That I am 34.5 in So Kate and you took SK in 35.5... Did you only size down to 35 in BB115? I am trying to figure out if I should stay in my BB105 size for BB115..



lol I know it can be confusing, but I can take BB 105 in either 35 or 35.5.
Patent - 35.5 my preferred TTS
Suede and kidskin - 35 cuz they stretch like crazy
So with the 115 mm, I'd rather go for the smaller size since the higher the heel height I naturally downsize (whereas for the BB flats, I go up a size 36) since shoe size is variable depending on the height.
With CL's So Kate, yes I take 35.5 

So yeah, in your case, I would just base it on the material...



LavenderIce said:


> What a disappointing and frustrating experience *C*!  I totally understand doing the SO for a 115mm as they are not commonly available.
> 
> I'm sorry NM is being a pain about the return process.  When I bought from BG and needed to make a return, I paid out of pocket to ship to BG personally.  The CS at NM were going to charge me anyway and I think the return process would have taken longer if I had gone through them.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your experience with us.  I hope they are able to resolve this to your satisfaction.



Thanks for the support Lavender! Yeah, it's always a pain to return to BG. My local NM is usually kind enough to take in the shoes for me and they ship it to BG or help to process things. They used to do returns/exchanges for me as well, but I think the rules changed recently and they don't do this anymore. 

Anyhow, good news, BG's customer service is going to refund me


----------



## audreylita

Loving these lavender ones.


----------



## el94

Hi everyone! I'm new to posting in the Manolo community, but I've been lurking for a while :ninja:

I know this is kind of a long shot, but I just bought a pair of Manolo BB's off eBay that unfortunately don't come with the box. Does anyone know how easy it is to track down a box (I know on eBay the sale of them is prohibited and you really have to jump on them the moment you see them, but I haven't seen a listing in while...), or how often they pop up? :wondering 

I get that you shouldn't be storing the shoes in the box, but I'm kind of obsessive about having all my nice shoes with matching dustbags/shoebox. :shame: Does anyone have any advice/tips? It'll be greatly appreciated


----------



## audreylita

el94 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to posting in the Manolo community, but I've been lurking for a while :ninja:
> 
> I know this is kind of a long shot, but I just bought a pair of Manolo BB's off eBay that unfortunately don't come with the box. Does anyone know how easy it is to track down a box (I know on eBay the sale of them is prohibited and you really have to jump on them the moment you see them, but I haven't seen a listing in while...), or how often they pop up? :wondering
> 
> I get that you shouldn't be storing the shoes in the box, but I'm kind of obsessive about having all my nice shoes with matching dustbags/shoebox. :shame: Does anyone have any advice/tips? It'll be greatly appreciated



Please PM me.


----------



## el94

audreylita said:


> Please PM me.


I will!  Unfortunately my relative newbie status when it comes to posting means I can't PM yet (I just hit 10 posts today)  I'm just waiting for my account status to change and I'll send you a message


----------



## bkhawk

Why is it not good to keep them in the box? Is it just because they are too pretty to kept kept out of sight? I store mine in the dust bag in the box... :/ I would LOVE to keep them on a shelf in full view, but I don't think my apartment (and fiancé) can handle that


----------



## audreylita

bkhawk said:


> Why is it not good to keep them in the box? Is it just because they are too pretty to kept kept out of sight? I store mine in the dust bag in the box... :/ I would LOVE to keep them on a shelf in full view, but I don't think my apartment (and fiancé) can handle that



Not sure where you read that but I keep some of my better ones in the box.


----------



## phiphi

hi everyone! 

i was hoping to get your advice on the patent BBs. do you size the same way as the suede BBs and is the patent very painful/difficult to break in?

thanks for your help!!


----------



## grtlegs

phiphi said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> i was hoping to get your advice on the patent BBs. do you size the same way as the suede BBs and is the patent very painful/difficult to break in?
> 
> thanks for your help!!


I don't have the BB's 105 in any suede but have it in Kid, Nappa and patent colors and they are all the same size...also, no pain when breaking in....comfortable from day one....


----------



## phiphi

grtlegs said:


> I don't have the BB's 105 in any suede but have it in Kid, Nappa and patent colors and they are all the same size...also, no pain when breaking in....comfortable from day one....



ooh thank you grtlegs! that's so good to know!


----------



## audreylita

For any lucky gals in Manhattan who like the exotics, there appears to be another sale on the alligator shoes.  I'm hearing that he will no longer be making the alligators because the price of the skins has gotten too high. 

So it may be now or never if you want them.

:doggie:


----------



## LavenderIce

audreylita said:


> For any lucky gals in Manhattan who like the exotics, there appears to be another sale on the alligator shoes.  I'm hearing that he will no longer be making the alligators because the price of the skins has gotten too high.
> 
> So it may be now or never if you want them.
> 
> :doggie:



Thanks for the heads up!  I'll check it out and report back.


----------



## LavenderIce

audreylita said:


> For any lucky gals in Manhattan who like the exotics, there appears to be another sale on the alligator shoes.  I'm hearing that he will no longer be making the alligators because the price of the skins has gotten too high.
> 
> So it may be now or never if you want them.
> 
> :doggie:





LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  I'll check it out and report back.



Thanks again for the heads up *audreylita*!  This was my first visit to the NY boutique and I have to say, they have a much better selection than the Las Vegas location.  I was finally able to try on a pair of the 115mm BB and they had tons of exotics!  

As you said the gators were on sale 50% off.  I almost came home with a pair, a ficelle gator Carolyne 90 slingback.  I loved them so much because I don't have the style or that color skin in my collection.  I would have danced out the door with them, except they were discolored.  

I think the selection they have left is limited and some remaining stock might be the display, hence the discoloration.  It's definitely worth checking out.  They had the Carolyne slingback in varying heights and colors, Bilixa and other styles and colors.


----------



## moozieblinks

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks again for the heads up *audreylita*!  This was my first visit to the NY boutique and I have to say, they have a much better selection than the Las Vegas location.  I was finally able to try on a pair of the 115mm BB and they had tons of exotics!
> 
> As you said the gators were on sale 50% off.  I almost came home with a pair, a ficelle gator Carolyne 90 slingback.  I loved them so much because I don't have the style or that color skin in my collection.  I would have danced out the door with them, except they were discolored.
> 
> I think the selection they have left is limited and some remaining stock might be the display, hence the discoloration.  It's definitely worth checking out.  They had the Carolyne slingback in varying heights and colors, Bilixa and other styles and colors.



How did the 115 BBs fit compared to the 105s?


----------



## Metall

Hi guys, I have a pair of metallic gold BB's that I bought fairly cheap at a consignment store and I was thinking of having them strassed....But I have yet to see anyone strass Manolos....I'm curious to know what you ladies think. Would it look to weird? I was thinking it would be a similar look to CL's So Kates, unfortunately I haven't seen anyone strass So Kates yet.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Metall said:


> Hi guys, I have a pair of metallic gold BB's that I bought fairly cheap at a consignment store and I was thinking of having them strassed....But I have yet to see anyone strass Manolos....I'm curious to know what you ladies think. Would it look to weird? I was thinking it would be a similar look to CL's So Kates, unfortunately I haven't seen anyone strass So Kates yet.



^I would not strass Manolo's BBs....


----------



## Metall

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^I would not strass Manolo's BBs....


May I ask your opinion as to why? I keep going back and forth.  I keep thinking aesthetically it could go either way.... They are very simple pumps but then again they are also very long pumps. I'm thinking maybe just the heel for now because I think that would highlight the fairly unique stiletto. 

I just looking to find a way to hide some of the scuffs that are so apparent on metallic leather without re-dying, because I think it would take away the metallic sheen I love in the shoe


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Metall said:


> May I ask your opinion as to why? I keep going back and forth.  I keep thinking aesthetically it could go either way.... They are very simple pumps but then again they are also very long pumps. I'm thinking maybe just the heel for now because I think that would highlight the fairly unique stiletto.
> 
> I just looking to find a way to hide some of the scuffs that are so apparent on metallic leather without re-dying, because I think it would take away the metallic sheen I love in the shoe



I think there's a split of opinions, at least amongst the CL collectors, some are pro DIY strassing and others aren't so much.

1. Some people try to get an "inspired" look for obviously less cost than if you were to purchase the original from the CL brand itself, which is >>> $3000.
Personally, one can argue both ways. It's not like the shoes that you purchased aren't authentic, you're just personalizing it with a DIY project, which is fine. However, there are a lot of people who do have a different intent with trying to get the look for less $$$, and then they sell it or make a business out of it. It's definitely not wrong, nor illegal, but there are a lot of people who are opportunists which is not very kosher imo. So a lot of things have to do with one's intention of strassing. 

2. Strassed shoes are a little passé for me... I think it's been exhausted over the last few years. They were only special like... 2009/2010 or something, then many other brands started to strass the shoes, including Manolo a few times.

3. Now speaking of Mr Blahnik... I personally think he's not so keen on following a Louboutin trend, especially a fading trend. Manolo is known for very classic shoes that are not so bling-bling-in-your-face. So it seems a bit of a clash to have strassed BBs which is relatively conservative in style.

4. I know some boutiques are very strict. Any tempering with their products (by yourself or a 3rd party) voids any warranties or after-sales care/repair/maintenance. I'd like to be stress-free, I always bring stuff back to boutiques for them to take care of issues, so I'm not going to mess with an original product. 

At the end of the day, they're your shoes, do as you please!


----------



## princesschloé




----------



## Metall

I'm not looking to make a business, or sell the shoes. Like I mentioned, I bought the shoes at a consignment store and there are signs on wear that I would like to either hide or have fixed. One way I thought of to hide the wear is to strass them. These shoes would be strictly for my personal use. I'm just wondering aesthetically, would BB's look good strassed. If you think that it would affect the look of the shoe negatively, I would consider having them refurbished in store.


----------



## LavenderIce

Metall said:


> I'm not looking to make a business, or sell the shoes. Like I mentioned, I bought the shoes at a consignment store and there are signs on wear that I would like to either hide or have fixed. One way I thought of to hide the wear is to strass them. These shoes would be strictly for my personal use. I'm just wondering aesthetically, would BB's look good strassed. If you think that it would affect the look of the shoe negatively, I would consider having them refurbished in store.



I would just have them refurbished.  That's my preference over a strassed pair of BBs.


----------



## stefanitar

Hi ladies!! 

I own the Manolo's BB in blak leather 105mm since more or less 2 months ago. They are by far the most comfortable stilettos I own (I also have the Jimmy Choo Abel, they are similar but I find the Manolos more comfortable). 
Anyway I have a problem with them. 
After two days of wearing them the tip-pointed part of the shoe is deformed and with wrinkles. Definitly the shoe looks old and ugly after wearing them only for a few hours. 
It is the first time that something like this happens on a designer shoes, I know leather is more deformable than patent, and I have other leather shoes with some wrinkles in the sides, but not like this ones! I am going to try to enclose pictures later. 
I am the first one with this problem? do you know if this can be fixed???? heeelp!!! 
thank you so much for your help ladies!


----------



## stefanitar

This is the one I own


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stefanitar said:


> This is the one I own



It probably has to do with the walk you walk, especially if you walk with a "lift off".

In general with wear, it's normal to have creasing at the front vamp. I wouldn't worry too much about it and just enjoy your new shoes!


----------



## rock_girl

Today I'm wearing my BB Patent Leather Leopard-Print Pumps.  I  the print, because it's subtle yet interesting.  These are probably my most worn pair of BBs!!


----------



## amusedcleo

Hi ladies! I don't post often...I'm usually just lurking admiring everyone's collections but I received a new pair today from Bergdorf and wanted to share (as I can't remember seeing this color posted)! I'm also sharing a shoe I received about a year ago but hadn't posted before now (its too beautiful not to share).


----------



## MissNataliie

^ That blue is GORGEOUS!


----------



## audreylita

amusedcleo said:


> Hi ladies! I don't post often...I'm usually just lurking admiring everyone's collections but I received a new pair today from Bergdorf and wanted to share (as I can't remember seeing this color posted)! I'm also sharing a shoe I received about a year ago but hadn't posted before now (its too beautiful not to share).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2615388
> View attachment 2615389
> View attachment 2615392



Great legs and modeling pics!  I love his print shoes and anything out of the box like that.  Yours are great!


----------



## audreylita

Just stumbled on this link, a recent interview with Manolo.  

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/mar/22/manolo-blahnik-this-much-i-know


----------



## amusedcleo

MissNataliie said:


> ^ That blue is GORGEOUS!




Thank you! I was hoping it would be a bit brighter IRL but I still love it nonetheless


----------



## amusedcleo

audreylita said:


> Great legs and modeling pics!  I love his print shoes and anything out of the box like that.  Yours are great!




Aww thanks for the kind words! I agree...I love the classic styles of Manolo but love when he does fun colors/prints. With the start of pre-sale season I was able to nab a pair of the coral BB's as well!


----------



## ncch

What do you ladies think about suede BBs in the summer?  Look out of season ?  Sometimes I feel like suede is more spring or fall..


----------



## gymangel812

has anyone seen the crystal styles on sale (swan, hangisis, etc)? if so where?


----------



## glamourdoll.

^ Holt Renfrew in Canada had light pink hangisi for 30% off but they sold out during presale I believe.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

My new pair of BBs from Saks' sale:


----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new pair of BBs from Saks' sale:
> 
> View attachment 2636506


----------



## Nikki528

First pair of Manolos! Color block Chaos sandal&#128525;&#128525; (got them at Bergdorfs on sale).


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

audreylita said:


>



Thanks Audrey


----------



## hhl4vr

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new pair of BBs from Saks' sale:
> 
> View attachment 2636506


 
Very gorgeous


----------



## glamourdoll.

I own a pair of CL pigalles 100 in 37.5.. would I be safe in ordering a pair of BBs in the same size?  I have wide feet too.. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jennified_

glamourdoll. said:


> I own a pair of CL pigalles 100 in 37.5.. would I be safe in ordering a pair of BBs in the same size?  I have wide feet too.. Thanks in advance!


 
I would order 37. I fit the CL pigalles in patent 37.5 but I take a 36.5 in BB's and I have narrow feet.


----------



## HotRedBag

Hot collection!


----------



## audreylita

I've been eyeing these shoes for ages, have them in silver and love them to pieces.  So when my size popped up on the Barneys sale I _grabbed _them.  They are so hot!!!


----------



## cilantropig

Barney's have the black and white swan, silver sedarby, red crystal bb on sale last time I checked, but all large sizes.


----------



## cilantropig

audreylita said:


> I've been eyeing these shoes for ages, have them in silver and love them to pieces.  So when my size popped up on the Barneys sale I _grabbed _them.  They are so hot!!!


You're so lucky, they're very pretty! I saw Barney's have such a good sale, (some classic styles they have their base retail price lower than others some how) but none in my size


----------



## audreylita

cilantropig said:


> You're so lucky, they're very pretty! I saw Barney's have such a good sale, (some classic styles they have their base retail price lower than others some how) but none in my size



I'm a size 38 which is probably the most common size so I lucked out finding these shoes.


----------



## mishybelle

So excited to share my newest addition from the Barney's sale: white Cabras pump (nevermind the Lanvin flats). I took them in my BB 105 and 115 size. The strap is lower and I don't get that cutoff-at-the-ankles look with these. My only gripe was the buckle placement, but it's not a deal breaker considering all the other beautiful details.


----------



## pampermeshoes

Hi. Nice to be here. Could you give me suggestions on how to choose a lovely Manolo for a lovely 56 year old lady who loves heels online?  Thanks


----------



## TJNEscada

pampermeshoes said:


> Hi. Nice to be here. Could you give me suggestions on how to choose a lovely Manolo for a lovely 56 year old lady who loves heels online?  Thanks


The BB pump (available at NMs and Saks on line) is a lovely shoe and very comfy in the 70mm heel!


----------



## whoknowsx

I order the BB pumps in 105mm and whoa those babies hurt. I read reviews that they were comfortable so I was shocked at this discomfort. Perhaps it's my flat feet? any suggestions?


----------



## audreylita

whoknowsx said:


> I order the BB pumps in 105mm and whoa those babies hurt. I read reviews that they were comfortable so I was shocked at this discomfort. Perhaps it's my flat feet? any suggestions?



Maybe you should have ordered a half size up.  Did you get your true size?


----------



## whoknowsx

audreylita said:


> Maybe you should have ordered a half size up.  Did you get your true size?



I ordered a half size up! They fit fine, they are just painful. Maybe its because of the thin heel.


----------



## pampermeshoes

I love the silver BB metallic leather pump 4" heel. Any suggestions? It's going to be my first Manolo!


----------



## yellow08

New loves from Saks sale




I can't believe I got them for 50% off! I saw them at the Saks in New Orleans and instantly wanted them but I was traveling lite for work and didn't get them. So when I saw online I grabbed them quick-lol


----------



## Michele26

I was at Neiman's on Friday and fell in love with these.  They didn't have my size in stock so the SA ordered them for me.


----------



## SEWDimples

Michele26 said:


> I was at Neiman's on Friday and fell in love with these.  They didn't have my size in stock so the SA ordered them for me.





yellow08 said:


> New loves from Saks sale
> 
> View attachment 2661380
> 
> 
> I can't believe I got them for 50% off! I saw them at the Saks in New Orleans and instantly wanted them but I was traveling lite for work and didn't get them. So when I saw online I grabbed them quick-lol



Both pair are gorgeous.

Congrats!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Michele26 said:


> I was at Neiman's on Friday and fell in love with these.  They didn't have my size in stock so the SA ordered them for me.



Lovely!!


----------



## pattyui

monolo blahnik on sale at Harrods. Can't believe it's from 700 down to 209 pounds. Can't resist


----------



## Michele26

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Lovely!!



Thanks, CEC!


----------



## joysyoggi

Anyone has a boutique SA who can help me find pancha kitten heel? It's sold out in nm


----------



## rock_girl

I just ordered the Chaos.  So excited!!


----------



## Michele26

SEWDimples said:


> Both pair are gorgeous.
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks SEWDimples!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

rock_girl said:


> I just ordered the Chaos.  So excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2675788



omg I've wanted these for a long time, congrats!!! I just can't justify buying them at full price when there's very little material? lol


----------



## rock_girl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> omg I've wanted these for a long time, congrats!!! I just can't justify buying them at full price when there's very little material? lol




Yeah, I hear that...I wasn't going to do it but the chain is so sturdy with three notches you can put a pin through (cool craftsmanship)!  In the end, I tried on a ton of similar shoes and these were the pair (even at full price).  Plus, they are super comfy at 100mm.


----------



## demicouture

pattyui said:


> View attachment 2672270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monolo blahnik on sale at Harrods. Can't believe it's from 700 down to 209 pounds. Can't resist




Ooh i saw these! Love them! 
The harrods sale had some great pieces! I found something too, will post pics later!


----------



## pattyui

demicouture said:


> Ooh i saw these! Love them!
> The harrods sale had some great pieces! I found something too, will post pics later!




Thanks. Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## stay4b

See what I have! I bought this pair from Barneys in Beverly Hills . Original 1295, sale to 510. &#128556;&#128556;


----------



## audreylita

stay4b said:


> View attachment 2683769
> 
> See what I have! I bought this pair from Barneys in Beverly Hills . Original 1295, sale to 510. &#128556;&#128556;



Wow I've never seen them in that color.  They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## missliberia

stay4b said:


> View attachment 2683769
> 
> See what I have! I bought this pair from Barneys in Beverly Hills . Original 1295, sale to 510. &#128556;&#128556;




These are absolutely beautiful. My mouth fell open when I saw these.


----------



## pattyui

stay4b said:


> View attachment 2683769
> 
> See what I have! I bought this pair from Barneys in Beverly Hills . Original 1295, sale to 510. &#128556;&#128556;




Love them  congrats


----------



## pattyui

manly look manolo shoes. What do you guys think? Got them today !  so comfy.


----------



## bougainvillier

stay4b said:


> View attachment 2683769
> 
> See what I have! I bought this pair from Barneys in Beverly Hills . Original 1295, sale to 510. &#128556;&#128556;



Wow such a gorgeous shoe and great price! Do you see other sizes?


----------



## stay4b

Yeah. I believe there is only black one left. The size is 38.5, I think it runs a little bit small. So if u r size 7.5 or 8, u can fit


bougainvillier said:


> Wow such a gorgeous shoe and great price! Do you see other sizes?


----------



## bougainvillier

stay4b said:


> Yeah. I believe there is only black one left. The size is 38.5, I think it runs a little bit small. So if u r size 7.5 or 8, u can fit



Thanks. I have small feet so... only if they were 5 or even smaller


----------



## joysyoggi

Omg!! I found the pancha kitten heels on BG website for $299, only one left and it is my size 

Was going to pick it up at NM for $390, they sold out of kitten heel in my size and the color I wanted. I guess it is meant to be 

Will share when I receive them in the mail


----------



## audreylita

Just stumbled on this completely by accident and am so thrilled.  I guess Barneys has done well with my name sake.  Of course I just ordered it, that makes 10 versions of the Audi shoe so far.  And this one has a lower heel which makes me happy.  



http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...lt/Search-Show?q=audi&fromInstantSearch=false


----------



## Kayapo97

stay4b said:


> View attachment 2683769
> 
> See what I have! I bought this pair from Barneys in Beverly Hills . Original 1295, sale to 510. &#128556;&#128556;


lovely colour satin lucky you!


----------



## My Happiness

Hi , all 
Do you know if this satin Hangsigi 70 ( 2.5" heels) comfortable to wear?  

Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

My Happiness said:


> Hi , all
> Do you know if this satin Hangsigi 70 ( 2.5" heels) comfortable to wear?
> 
> Thanks!



I have this in the higher heel and it's super comfy.


----------



## demicouture

My Happiness said:


> Hi , all
> Do you know if this satin Hangsigi 70 ( 2.5" heels) comfortable to wear?
> 
> Thanks!




I've got some Hangisi as well in higher heel and they are quite comfy!


----------



## demicouture

Here is my latest acquisition: Moronobe in black


Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## Kapster

demicouture said:


> Here is my latest acquisition: Moronobe in black
> View attachment 2690343
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



Wow, those are awesome!!


----------



## pattyui

demicouture said:


> Here is my latest acquisition: Moronobe in black
> View attachment 2690343
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!




They are very chic. Congrats.


----------



## audreylita

Sorry I'm a full day behind on my reading.  This, from the Manolo Blahnik sale:

http://madisonavespy.blogspot.com/2014/07/100s-of-manolo-shoes-marked-75-off.html#more


----------



## september1985

^^Amazing! do they accept orders by phone??


----------



## audreylita

label.hoe said:


> ^^Amazing! do they accept orders by phone??



I don't see why not!  Sale shoes are not returnable.

They're also not the best at picking up the phones when they're busy so you'll likely go into the general voice mailbox and need to wait for someone to call you back.  The place gets nutty busy and I personally have never gone to the store during a sale.


----------



## SLCsocialite

Some Manolo BB's I got from the Barneys sale!


----------



## bougainvillier

SLCsocialite said:


> Some Manolo BB's I got from the Barneys sale!


Such a nice blue! Congrats!


----------



## audreylita

SLCsocialite said:


> Some Manolo BB's I got from the Barneys sale!


----------



## Manchoo78

Red patent Manolo Blahnik BB's


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

Manchoo78 said:


> Red patent Manolo Blahnik BB's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2711614




Those are gorgeous! I want!

My BBs I think are my favorite shoes. I have 2, one cobalt and one pink. I want a pair of nude shoes and simple black suede sand have been looking around at other brands... But I really think nothing compares to the BBs! I have Loubs as well that I adore, but they are beautiful to look at and horribly uncomfortable! BBs really are the perfect combo of looks and practicality.


----------



## Perfect Day

Manchoo78 said:


> Red patent Manolo Blahnik BB's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2711614



&#9829; beautiful


----------



## Leafspark

(Yay! I finally got around to photographing my shoes, and this is my first post to PF.  Thanks for letting me share!)

Here is my collection of BB 105:







I'd love to add something in the bordeaux colour range.  I was looking at the bordeaux liquid patent BBs online at Neiman's last year, but I didn't end up buying a pair then.  Regret!  

This season, it's available at Neiman's again in the same colour and finish, but unfortunately now it's with the Tora heel (I think that's what the heel is called -- top-heavy, kind of looks like a martini glass), which I don't particularly like.  I much prefer the straight square PUX heel for BB 105.  

I just adore the balanced silhouette of the PUX heel:


----------



## Leafspark

And my Sedaraby collection:




The silver and chartreuse pairs have the flared BAG heel, and the merlot has the ever-so-slightly different VAL heel.


----------



## Leafspark

And Campari:




All have the flared BAG heel.

Anyone else out there obsessed with heel types??


----------



## Leafspark

HELP!  Can somebody out there please help me identify the name of this Manolo style?  I got this pair at a consignment store, and it seems to be a rare, discontinued model:










I recognize the heel as 90 PIN, but I'd love to know the style name.  Thanks!  

(I used white thread to hold up the ankle ties for the pic -- even with my husband's help, it was a challenge photographing with my 2-year-old running around!)


----------



## Leafspark

I don't usually go for slingbacks, but I just had to snatch up this Carolyne because of the unique navy suede and cream silk design (the sticker on the sole lists the pattern as Notre Dame):




Heel: 70 BAG.

Thanks again for letting me share (no modelling pics yet, though).  I'm so excited to finally join a forum where I can get all giddy about shoes, especially Manolos.  I'm blown away by the depth of knowledge and supportive advice in the posts I've read here.  Wow!


----------



## Kapster

Leafspark said:


> I don't usually go for slingbacks, but I just had to snatch up this Carolyne because of the unique navy suede and cream silk design (the sticker on the sole lists the pattern as Notre Dame):
> 
> View attachment 2721678
> 
> 
> Heel: 70 BAG.
> 
> Thanks again for letting me share (no modelling pics yet, though).  I'm so excited to finally join a forum where I can get all giddy about shoes, especially Manolos.  I'm blown away by the depth of knowledge and supportive advice in the posts I've read here.  Wow!



What a beautiful collection---thanks for sharing your photos!


----------



## audreylita

I'm forever behind in my reading and just found this one page article about Manolo in the August issue of Allure.  It's on page 74 and is called '10 Beautiful Things'.  

He loves the movie Divorzio All'Italiana.


----------



## Leafspark

Kapster said:


> What a beautiful collection---thanks for sharing your photos!



Thanks, Kapster!


----------



## Kayapo97

Leafspark said:


> HELP!  Can somebody out there please help me identify the name of this Manolo style?  I got this pair at a consignment store, and it seems to be a rare, discontinued model:
> 
> View attachment 2721675
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721676
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721677
> 
> 
> I recognize the heel as 90 PIN, but I'd love to know the style name.  Thanks!
> 
> (I used white thread to hold up the ankle ties for the pic -- even with my husband's help, it was a challenge photographing with my 2-year-old running around!)




Nice collection congrats.


----------



## Leafspark

Kayapo97 said:


> Nice collection congrats.


Thanks, Kayapo97!

I just took a look at your outfit/shoe pairings -- wow, some great inspiring ideas, esp. with boots!  :o)


----------



## bougainvillier

Leafspark said:


> (Yay! I finally got around to photographing my shoes, and this is my first post to PF.  Thanks for letting me share!)
> 
> Here is my collection of BB 105:
> 
> View attachment 2721651
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721652
> 
> 
> I'd love to add something in the bordeaux colour range.  I was looking at the bordeaux liquid patent BBs online at Neiman's last year, but I didn't end up buying a pair then.  Regret!
> 
> This season, it's available at Neiman's again in the same colour and finish, but unfortunately now it's with the Tora heel (I think that's what the heel is called -- top-heavy, kind of looks like a martini glass), which I don't particularly like.  I much prefer the straight square PUX heel for BB 105.
> 
> I just adore the balanced silhouette of the PUX heel:
> View attachment 2721659



Beautiful collection! I am a big BB fan as well. Finding the 105 heels a bit tough but it's just so elegant! BTW, what is PUX in PUX heel?


----------



## Leafspark

bougainvillier said:


> Beautiful collection! I am a big BB fan as well. Finding the 105 heels a bit tough but it's just so elegant! BTW, what is PUX in PUX heel?



Thanks, bougainvillier!  

Great question about the PUX -- I wish I knew what the letters actually meant!  Acronym?  Abbreviation?  Can anyone enlighten us? 

All I know for now is that it's the heel code that's written on the shoe box.  On some of my Manolo boxes, I can see the following information:

E.g., for my BBs, "PICK 105 PUX":  "PICK" is the type of last; 105 of course is the heel height; and "PUX" is the heel shape.  The Campari has a "BQ" last, and the Sedaraby has "OS." 

The heel shape isn't always listed on all the boxes, though.  The few types I've been able to identify so far are PUX, PIN, BAG, and VAL (maybe I'll post some detailed pics later).  The "Tora" is a heel name I've come across only casually in passing, so I haven't actually seen it officially labelled on a box (hmm... maybe because I don't own a pair?!)    

As many have pointed out earlier in this thread, Manolo styles can vary in their heel shapes from season to season.  I've noticed that it depends on the buyers for particular stores.  Neiman Marcus this season seems to carry a lot of 105 BBs in the Tora [?] heel, while Barney's and Saks seem to have stayed mostly consistent with the PUX. 

Sorry if I'm telling you what you already know!  

By the way, bougainvillier, I have to say that I LOVE what I've seen of your Manolos and other shoes.  Your CLs are stunning eye-candy! Of course I'm partial to your bordeaux liquid patent BBs -- I'm so envious! that's exactly what I've been looking for! -- but your cobalt blue Sedaraby is also especially gorgeous.  I don't know if I can justify buying another pair of Sedaraby, but I would love to get something else in that same blue (perhaps the classic cobalt suede BB?)

Cheers!


----------



## bougainvillier

Leafspark said:


> Thanks, bougainvillier!
> 
> Great question about the PUX -- I wish I knew what the letters actually meant!  Acronym?  Abbreviation?  Can anyone enlighten us?
> 
> All I know for now is that it's the heel code that's written on the shoe box.  On some of my Manolo boxes, I can see the following information:
> 
> E.g., for my BBs, "PICK 105 PUX":  "PICK" is the type of last; 105 of course is the heel height; and "PUX" is the heel shape.  The Campari has a "BQ" last, and the Sedaraby has "OS."
> 
> The heel shape isn't always listed on all the boxes, though.  The few types I've been able to identify so far are PUX, PIN, BAG, and VAL (maybe I'll post some detailed pics later).  The "Tora" is a heel name I've come across only casually in passing, so I haven't actually seen it officially labelled on a box (hmm... maybe because I don't own a pair?!)
> 
> As many have pointed out earlier in this thread, Manolo styles can vary in their heel shapes from season to season.  I've noticed that it depends on the buyers for particular stores.  Neiman Marcus this season seems to carry a lot of 105 BBs in the Tora [?] heel, while Barney's and Saks seem to have stayed mostly consistent with the PUX.
> 
> Sorry if I'm telling you what you already know!
> 
> By the way, bougainvillier, I have to say that I LOVE what I've seen of your Manolos and other shoes.  Your CLs are stunning eye-candy! Of course I'm partial to your bordeaux liquid patent BBs -- I'm so envious! that's exactly what I've been looking for! -- but your cobalt blue Sedaraby is also especially gorgeous.  I don't know if I can justify buying another pair of Sedaraby, but I would love to get something else in that same blue (perhaps the classic cobalt suede BB?)
> 
> Cheers!



Thanks *Leafspark*! My BB in bordeaux also shows as PUX  And this is the only pair of BB I have right now, looking to add more, but my shoe size is a pain (34 or 34.5 in BB, although normally 35 in IT shoes). Most of the stores who carries MB does not carry sizes below 35, except the custom made ones. Maybe I should get my hands on them? I am curious, where do you mostly get your MBs? I found Nordstrom carries some good pairs from time to time, in my size, but that is about it. I rarely see anything in the online stores, like NAP.

Cobalt suede BB would be so divine! I want more leather/suede leather pairs as patent takes long to break in and I don't have the patience. LOL


----------



## LavenderIce

Leafspark said:


> (Yay! I finally got around to photographing my shoes, and this is my first post to PF.  Thanks for letting me share!)
> 
> Here is my collection of BB 105:
> 
> View attachment 2721651
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721652
> 
> 
> I'd love to add something in the bordeaux colour range.  I was looking at the bordeaux liquid patent BBs online at Neiman's last year, but I didn't end up buying a pair then.  Regret!
> 
> This season, it's available at Neiman's again in the same colour and finish, but unfortunately now it's with the Tora heel (I think that's what the heel is called -- top-heavy, kind of looks like a martini glass), which I don't particularly like.  I much prefer the straight square PUX heel for BB 105.
> 
> I just adore the balanced silhouette of the PUX heel:
> View attachment 2721659





Leafspark said:


> And my Sedaraby collection:
> 
> View attachment 2721660
> 
> 
> The silver and chartreuse pairs have the flared BAG heel, and the merlot has the ever-so-slightly different VAL heel.





Leafspark said:


> And Campari:
> 
> View attachment 2721665
> 
> 
> All have the flared BAG heel.
> 
> Anyone else out there obsessed with heel types??





Leafspark said:


> HELP!  Can somebody out there please help me identify the name of this Manolo style?  I got this pair at a consignment store, and it seems to be a rare, discontinued model:
> 
> View attachment 2721675
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721676
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721677
> 
> 
> I recognize the heel as 90 PIN, but I'd love to know the style name.  Thanks!
> 
> (I used white thread to hold up the ankle ties for the pic -- even with my husband's help, it was a challenge photographing with my 2-year-old running around!)





Leafspark said:


> I don't usually go for slingbacks, but I just had to snatch up this Carolyne because of the unique navy suede and cream silk design (the sticker on the sole lists the pattern as Notre Dame):
> 
> View attachment 2721678
> 
> 
> Heel: 70 BAG.
> 
> Thanks again for letting me share (no modelling pics yet, though).  I'm so excited to finally join a forum where I can get all giddy about shoes, especially Manolos.  I'm blown away by the depth of knowledge and supportive advice in the posts I've read here.  Wow!





Leafspark said:


> Thanks, bougainvillier!
> 
> Great question about the PUX -- I wish I knew what the letters actually meant!  Acronym?  Abbreviation?  Can anyone enlighten us?
> 
> All I know for now is that it's the heel code that's written on the shoe box.  On some of my Manolo boxes, I can see the following information:
> 
> E.g., for my BBs, "PICK 105 PUX":  "PICK" is the type of last; 105 of course is the heel height; and "PUX" is the heel shape.  The Campari has a "BQ" last, and the Sedaraby has "OS."
> 
> The heel shape isn't always listed on all the boxes, though.  The few types I've been able to identify so far are PUX, PIN, BAG, and VAL (maybe I'll post some detailed pics later).  The "Tora" is a heel name I've come across only casually in passing, so I haven't actually seen it officially labelled on a box (hmm... maybe because I don't own a pair?!)
> 
> As many have pointed out earlier in this thread, Manolo styles can vary in their heel shapes from season to season.  I've noticed that it depends on the buyers for particular stores.  Neiman Marcus this season seems to carry a lot of 105 BBs in the Tora [?] heel, while Barney's and Saks seem to have stayed mostly consistent with the PUX.
> 
> Sorry if I'm telling you what you already know!
> 
> By the way, bougainvillier, I have to say that I LOVE what I've seen of your Manolos and other shoes.  Your CLs are stunning eye-candy! Of course I'm partial to your bordeaux liquid patent BBs -- I'm so envious! that's exactly what I've been looking for! -- but your cobalt blue Sedaraby is also especially gorgeous.  I don't know if I can justify buying another pair of Sedaraby, but I would love to get something else in that same blue (perhaps the classic cobalt suede BB?)
> 
> Cheers!



Thank you for sharing your beautiful collection *leafspark*!  Each pair takes my breath away.  Thank you also for sharing your knowledge about the heel types.  My one and only pair of MB, my patent orange florescent BB  105 does not indicate the heel type.  I wish it was the PUX, but I think it's the "Tora" heel-martini glass as you say.  They are such a fun shoe and receive compliments everywhere I go.

I like the liquid bordeaux patent as well.  I like the MB liquid patents.  I'm just waiting on the right colorway that makes my heart sing.


----------



## phiphi

Leafspark said:


> (Yay! I finally got around to photographing my shoes, and this is my first post to PF.  Thanks for letting me share!)
> 
> Here is my collection of BB 105:
> 
> View attachment 2721651
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721652
> 
> 
> I'd love to add something in the bordeaux colour range.  I was looking at the bordeaux liquid patent BBs online at Neiman's last year, but I didn't end up buying a pair then.  Regret!
> 
> This season, it's available at Neiman's again in the same colour and finish, but unfortunately now it's with the Tora heel (I think that's what the heel is called -- top-heavy, kind of looks like a martini glass), which I don't particularly like.  I much prefer the straight square PUX heel for BB 105.
> 
> I just adore the balanced silhouette of the PUX heel:
> View attachment 2721659





Leafspark said:


> Thanks, bougainvillier!
> 
> Great question about the PUX -- I wish I knew what the letters actually meant!  Acronym?  Abbreviation?  Can anyone enlighten us?
> 
> All I know for now is that it's the heel code that's written on the shoe box.  On some of my Manolo boxes, I can see the following information:
> 
> E.g., for my BBs, "PICK 105 PUX":  "PICK" is the type of last; 105 of course is the heel height; and "PUX" is the heel shape.  The Campari has a "BQ" last, and the Sedaraby has "OS."
> 
> The heel shape isn't always listed on all the boxes, though.  The few types I've been able to identify so far are PUX, PIN, BAG, and VAL (maybe I'll post some detailed pics later).  The "Tora" is a heel name I've come across only casually in passing, so I haven't actually seen it officially labelled on a box (hmm... maybe because I don't own a pair?!)
> 
> As many have pointed out earlier in this thread, Manolo styles can vary in their heel shapes from season to season.  I've noticed that it depends on the buyers for particular stores.  Neiman Marcus this season seems to carry a lot of 105 BBs in the Tora [?] heel, while Barney's and Saks seem to have stayed mostly consistent with the PUX.
> 
> Sorry if I'm telling you what you already know!
> 
> By the way, bougainvillier, I have to say that I LOVE what I've seen of your Manolos and other shoes.  Your CLs are stunning eye-candy! Of course I'm partial to your bordeaux liquid patent BBs -- I'm so envious! that's exactly what I've been looking for! -- but your cobalt blue Sedaraby is also especially gorgeous.  I don't know if I can justify buying another pair of Sedaraby, but I would love to get something else in that same blue (perhaps the classic cobalt suede BB?)
> 
> Cheers!



thank you so much for the pictures and for the information on the heel code. now i can figure out what my boxes are saying! i love your collection of manolos!


----------



## marbella8

What a gorgeous Manolo collection!


----------



## Leafspark

For those interested in heel shapes, here's what I've been able to figure out so far...

(And please please feel free to correct me on anything here!  This is just what I've gathered from direct observation of my Manolo boxes and from general shoe-stalking research.  I'm far from an expert -- it's just my OCD-ish need to delve and categorize!   )

*PUX:  stick-straight, square heel*

Perhaps it's the clean lines and crisp angles that give this heel a fresh, modern look?

Here's my teal suede BB 105 with the PUX heel:




And, to illustrate what I said in an earlier post about the BB 105 bordeaux liquid patent at Neiman Marcus...  On the left is what was available in 2013, with the PUX heel.  On the right is what Neiman's offers now in 2014, with what I think is called the Tora heel (?):  




They actually both look great, but I much prefer the more balanced dimensions of the PUX heel.  The Tora, which I've likened to a martini glass, is lovely in its own way, but to me personally it seems rather top-heavy, and the stick of the heel (which, btw, is rounded, not squared) looks thinner than in the PUX version.  Perhaps my bias is due to the fact that I'm only 5'3", and my calves are not slim, so I'm imagining that the top-heavy shape but delicate thinner stick of the Tora might look too "wobbly" and just won't fit my body type???  (Or maybe I'll completely change my mind if I actually try on a pair in person??)  :wondering  



*PIN: slightly flared, with "squared" angles throughout the length of the heel*

Here are three of mine with the PIN heel:





The first two are 90mm.  The third one is my patent black BB 70.  I love the PUX on the BB 105, but for the 90 or 70, I prefer the slightly flared PIN heel.  (However, I've noticed that Saks and Barney's are now carrying BB 90 with the PUX, and it actually looks quite nice!)



*BAG and VAL: more distinctly flared heels*

My chartreuse Sedaraby has the BAG heel, and the merlot the VAL heel:



Both heels seem almost equally flared, and both have nicely rounded contours at the top.  However, the BAG remains rounded from top to bottom, whereas the VAL starts to take on square-ish corners as it reaches the bottom -- just look at the heel lifts.
(to compare the VAL and PIN:  the PIN is less flared, and has the squared angles almost throughout, top to bottom...  I'm trying really hard to tame the nerd in me that wants to do a triple Venn diagram!!)


And there are so many other Manolo heel shapes that I'd love to explore if I had the time...  would love to read what you can add!! 
I've read somewhere that Mr. Blahnik still personally carves his own wooden lasts and heels when designing.

Anyway, sorry if I've bored you with all these trivial details.  Thanks for indulging me!


----------



## Leafspark

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks *Leafspark*! My BB in bordeaux also shows as PUX  And this is the only pair of BB I have right now, looking to add more, but my shoe size is a pain (34 or 34.5 in BB, although normally 35 in IT shoes). Most of the stores who carries MB does not carry sizes below 35, except the custom made ones. Maybe I should get my hands on them? I am curious, where do you mostly get your MBs? I found Nordstrom carries some good pairs from time to time, in my size, but that is about it. I rarely see anything in the online stores, like NAP.
> 
> Cobalt suede BB would be so divine! I want more leather/suede leather pairs as patent takes long to break in and I don't have the patience. LOL


Hi again, *bougainvillier*!

I get my Manolos from a variety of places.  Some are from Holt Renfrew, which is more or less the only department store in Canada that carries high-end designers -- and the Manolo selection there is nowhere near as varied as what American stores can offer.  Unfortunately, Holt Renfrew hasn't finished developing its online retailing yet (it's supposed to be ready in a couple of years... ???).  I'm lucky that I have a Holts in my city, but it's not always the most convenient to go shoe shopping at a glossy designer store with an adventurous toddler in tow!  

So I get most of my Manolos online through American stores.  I try to take advantage of sales at Neiman Marcus or Saks, especially when they have duty-free specials (the cost of importing into Canada can be a killer!).  I just wish that Nordstrom and Barney's would offer duty-free every once in a while too!  I hear that Nordstrom and Saks will soon be opening in Canada, but I have a terrible suspicion that the selection will still not be the same as in the States -- let's hope I'm wrong...

Another source is through eBay -- you can get some really amazing deals, especially for hard-to-find styles or sizes.  You can refine your search for your specific shoe size, and get notified whenever items pop up.  There are a lot of great, trustworthy eBay businesses that specialize in high-end consignment, designer samples, overstock, etc.   And you definitely seem like a gal who knows how to spot for authenticity!

I envy your smaller shoe size: so often I've seen some absolutely gorgeous shoes on eBay that are in the smaller or larger size ranges, but not the mid-range like my 37.

On another note, I have to say that I can't stop visiting your collection of Louboutins!  I don't have any CLs, being rather intimidated by the prevalence of platforms and fierce styles, but your tasteful yet fun selection is really making me change my mind!  The pair that stands out for me the most is your Altadama in Perche Soleil Python -- WOW! WOW! WOW!  Thanks for opening my eyes!


----------



## Leafspark

LavenderIce said:


> Thank you for sharing your beautiful collection *leafspark*!  Each pair takes my breath away.  Thank you also for sharing your knowledge about the heel types.  My one and only pair of MB, my patent orange florescent BB  105 does not indicate the heel type.  I wish it was the PUX, but I think it's the "Tora" heel-martini glass as you say.  They are such a fun shoe and receive compliments everywhere I go.
> 
> I like the liquid bordeaux patent as well.  I like the MB liquid patents.  I'm just waiting on the right colorway that makes my heart sing.


Hi, *LavenderIce*!
Gosh, I'd love to have a pair of orange BBs!  That colour was on my mind throughout spring and summer...  glad you're enjoying yours.   
I just posted some more observations about the heel shapes.  Now that I've taken a few more looks at the Tora heel, it's actually appealing to me more and more...


----------



## Leafspark

phiphi said:


> thank you so much for the pictures and for the information on the heel code. now i can figure out what my boxes are saying! i love your collection of manolos!


Thanks, *Phiphi*!  
I'm actually quite tickled that I'm in contact with you on this forum.  I've been a long-time reader of your blog -- great stuff!  I love how you pair a lot of clean, classic pieces with fun and quirky items.  
Until I joined tPF, I had never contributed to any other forum or blog, but I'm just loving this great community here!!  I really am rather giddy.


----------



## Leafspark

marbella8 said:


> What a gorgeous Manolo collection!


Thank you, *Marbella8*!


----------



## phiphi

Leafspark said:


> Thanks, *Phiphi*!
> I'm actually quite tickled that I'm in contact with you on this forum.  I've been a long-time reader of your blog -- great stuff!  I love how you pair a lot of clean, classic pieces with fun and quirky items.
> Until I joined tPF, I had never contributed to any other forum or blog, but I'm just loving this great community here!!  I really am rather giddy.



hi *leafspark*, that's just so sweet of you! i'm so happy you read and like my blog. it's a great honour to meet you here too!  this is a great community and there are wonderful members here. they are a great resource and are amazing people.

thank you for your support!!


----------



## My Happiness

Hi, I'd like to know about Hangisi pump..

I try it and bought satin flat size 37.5 ( normally I wear 37) .

Do you think I should go for size 37.5 also for the high-heel?
Or should I stick with 37?

Does anyone have this both style? Do you wear the same size?

Thank you


----------



## audreylita

My Happiness said:


> Hi, I'd like to know about Hangisi pump..
> 
> I try it and bought satin flat size 37.5 ( normally I wear 37) .
> 
> Do you think I should go for size 37.5 also for the high-heel?
> Or should I stick with 37?
> 
> Does anyone have this both style? Do you wear the same size?
> 
> Thank you



I have both styles.  I'm a true 38 and wear that size in both the flats and the heels.  So maybe if you're a 37.5 in the flats you should go with the same size in the heel since they do seem to run consistent in sizing.


----------



## My Happiness

audreylita said:


> I have both styles.  I'm a true 38 and wear that size in both the flats and the heels.  So maybe if you're a 37.5 in the flats you should go with the same size in the heel since they do seem to run consistent in sizing.



Thanks for your kindly reply (as always !)


----------



## My Happiness

Oh , BTW here is my first Manolo shoes . I bought it a couple days ago , I'm so in love with the colors. It is saturated fuxia but the dark crystal on top can be easily matching to all of my closet.
Thanks for let me share 
















And I'm still looking forward to the new FW2014 version of 70mm Heels , it has white /clear crystal on top. I quickly tried it once , didn't have a chance to choose a size . The new version is also lovely.


----------



## bougainvillier

My Happiness said:


> Oh , BTW here is my first Manolo shoes . I bought it a couple days ago , I'm so in love with the colors. It is saturated fuxia but the dark crystal on top can be easily matching to all of my closet.
> Thanks for let me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm still looking forward to the new FW2014 version of 70mm Heels , it has white /clear crystal on top. I quickly tried it once , didn't have a chance to choose a size . The new version is also lovely.




Beautiful! I think the new whiter crystals are much more dressy. Something in a heel would be more versatile! You made the fabulous choice on your first MB


----------



## CapsCouture90

My first pair of Manolos! I've actually had these for a few months (and have worn them to death during this time). At first I thought they were sooo uncomfortable, but after I broke them in it was super easy to walk in them. I'm in love  Definitely want to find a new color for the fall. Also, any suggestions on how to upkeep these shoes??

flickr.com/photos/amshames/14953930010/in/set-72157647224794532


----------



## bougainvillier

CapsCouture90 said:


> My first pair of Manolos! I've actually had these for a few months (and have worn them to death during this time). At first I thought they were sooo uncomfortable, but after I broke them in it was super easy to walk in them. I'm in love  Definitely want to find a new color for the fall. Also, any suggestions on how to upkeep these shoes??
> 
> flickr.com/photos/amshames/14953930010/in/set-72157647224794532



Pretty pink!

Definitely put on rubber soles and spray meltonian water & stain protector since suede can get stained easily.


----------



## CapsCouture90

bougainvillier said:


> Pretty pink!
> 
> Definitely put on rubber soles and spray meltonian water & stain protector since suede can get stained easily.



Thanks so much for the tip!!


----------



## rock_girl

Leafspark said:


> For those interested in heel shapes, here's what I've been able to figure out so far...
> 
> 
> 
> (And please please feel free to correct me on anything here!  This is just what I've gathered from direct observation of my Manolo boxes and from general shoe-stalking research.  I'm far from an expert -- it's just my OCD-ish need to delve and categorize!   )
> 
> 
> 
> *PUX:  stick-straight, square heel*
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's the clean lines and crisp angles that give this heel a fresh, modern look?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my teal suede BB 105 with the PUX heel:
> 
> View attachment 2723553
> View attachment 2723486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, to illustrate what I said in an earlier post about the BB 105 bordeaux liquid patent at Neiman Marcus...  On the left is what was available in 2013, with the PUX heel.  On the right is what Neiman's offers now in 2014, with what I think is called the Tora heel (?):
> 
> View attachment 2723487
> View attachment 2723488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They actually both look great, but I much prefer the more balanced dimensions of the PUX heel.  The Tora, which I've likened to a martini glass, is lovely in its own way, but to me personally it seems rather top-heavy, and the stick of the heel (which, btw, is rounded, not squared) looks thinner than in the PUX version.  Perhaps my bias is due to the fact that I'm only 5'3", and my calves are not slim, so I'm imagining that the top-heavy shape but delicate thinner stick of the Tora might look too "wobbly" and just won't fit my body type???  (Or maybe I'll completely change my mind if I actually try on a pair in person??)  :wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PIN: slightly flared, with "squared" angles throughout the length of the heel*
> 
> 
> 
> Here are three of mine with the PIN heel:
> 
> View attachment 2723525
> View attachment 2723526
> View attachment 2723527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first two are 90mm.  The third one is my patent black BB 70.  I love the PUX on the BB 105, but for the 90 or 70, I prefer the slightly flared PIN heel.  (However, I've noticed that Saks and Barney's are now carrying BB 90 with the PUX, and it actually looks quite nice!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BAG and VAL: more distinctly flared heels*
> 
> 
> 
> My chartreuse Sedaraby has the BAG heel, and the merlot the VAL heel:
> 
> View attachment 2723548
> View attachment 2723549
> 
> 
> Both heels seem almost equally flared, and both have nicely rounded contours at the top.  However, the BAG remains rounded from top to bottom, whereas the VAL starts to take on square-ish corners as it reaches the bottom -- just look at the heel lifts.
> 
> (to compare the VAL and PIN:  the PIN is less flared, and has the squared angles almost throughout, top to bottom...  I'm trying really hard to tame the nerd in me that wants to do a triple Venn diagram!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are so many other Manolo heel shapes that I'd love to explore if I had the time...  would love to read what you can add!!
> 
> I've read somewhere that Mr. Blahnik still personally carves his own wooden lasts and heels when designing.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, sorry if I've bored you with all these trivial details.  Thanks for indulging me!




Leafspark - Thank You for an excellent post!!! I really appreciate your posts on heel style and how to identify each one. I have to go look at all of my MBs now...


----------



## Leafspark

rock_girl said:


> Leafspark - Thank You for an excellent post!!! I really appreciate your posts on heel style and how to identify each one. I have to go look at all of my MBs now...



Rock_girl -- Thanks, glad you found it useful! I was afraid I was being overly nerdy, but I'm so obsessed about heel shapes because I arrange my shoes with alternating front/back views... Greeting my shoe shelves each day just makes me smile.


----------



## My Happiness

bougainvillier said:


> Beautiful! I think the new whiter crystals are much more dressy. Something in a heel would be more versatile! You made the fabulous choice on your first MB



Thanks bougainvillier , I'll order the heel too . Now I'm so addicted 
The new heel is only 70mm , not like the classic version that's almost 105 mm .


----------



## Icyss

My first pair of Manolos! It's the hangisi pumps.


----------



## Kayapo97

Icyss said:


> My first pair of Manolos! It's the hangisi pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2741016



Lovely shoes - enjoy 
Probably not your last Manolo's as once you start wearing you cannot resist more.
From a Manolo addict.


----------



## Michele26

Icyss said:


> My first pair of Manolos! It's the hangisi pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2741016




Love the color! Congratulations...


----------



## Icyss

Michele26 said:


> Love the color! Congratulations...




Thank you&#128144;


----------



## Icyss

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely shoes - enjoy
> Probably not your last Manolo's as once you start wearing you cannot resist more.
> From a Manolo addict.




Thank you. I hope to buy the flats version of this shoes. Have a good day&#128144;


----------



## My Happiness

Icyss said:


> My first pair of Manolos! It's the hangisi pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2741016



Love the hangisi105  , it's so beautiful and more versatile .


----------



## Icyss

My Happiness said:


> Love the hangisi105  , it's so beautiful and more versatile .




Thank you&#128144;&#128522;


----------



## MissNataliie

Hey guys! I have a question about the Manolo Blahnik heels that this model is wearing in WWD. It's an article about Brigitte Bardot, so I'm assuming they're BB heels. They look exactly like what I'm looking for: something with a sexy cut that will make legs look incredible. Can anyone tell what heel height they are, or fabric? 




http://www.wwd.com/markets-news/intimates-activewear/-and-god-created-woman-7395765?src=tumblr


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^bb 115


----------



## MissNataliie

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^bb 115




Thank you! Do you think they're black patent leather?


----------



## audreylita

MissNataliie said:


> Thank you! Do you think they're black patent leather?



Current Manolo Blahnik website shows boutique only offers this heel height in suede.  You may find them in other materials at one of the department stores.


----------



## princesschloé

Simple & elegant BBR 90 black suede. In love!! &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## TJNEscada

Such a pretty shoe!


----------



## audreylita

Manolo Blahnik: Daler-Rowney paintbrushes

Manolo Blahnik has been a household name for his footwear since Sex and the City.

Credit Illustration by Manolo Blahnik

Since I was a little boy, I have loved to use a brush. I would do watercolors with my mother. I had to use a Pelican brush as a child, but now mink and sable. My favorites are Daler-Rowney, from England. I start with one that is very soft; and then to do precision work, use a very, very thin one. The ink is Dr. Martins. They have marvelous, radiant colors  unbelievable. My work starts as a kind of an idea. It usually comes when I am sleeping or have just woken up, and then I rush to put a quick doodle down and elaborate later because it becomes kind of technical. A computer for design? No! No! No! I cannot have a conversation with a computer. The computer I find very surreal, very unknown. I trust my own eye and my brain working together more than working with a machine. But I am mad for watching films on computers, especially old silent films that you cant find anywhere, and the House of Cards. I love it. Computers are good for that.

NYTimes - T Magazine - Cynthia Kling - July 23, 2014


----------



## audreylita

'Manolo Blahnik at Work' by Michael Roberts

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mj_B3KdIXGc


----------



## labellavita27

Leafspark said:


> (Yay! I finally got around to photographing my shoes, and this is my first post to PF.  Thanks for letting me share!)
> 
> Here is my collection of BB 105:
> 
> View attachment 2721651
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721652
> 
> 
> I'd love to add something in the bordeaux colour range.  I was looking at the bordeaux liquid patent BBs online at Neiman's last year, but I didn't end up buying a pair then.  Regret!
> 
> This season, it's available at Neiman's again in the same colour and finish, but unfortunately now it's with the Tora heel (I think that's what the heel is called -- top-heavy, kind of looks like a martini glass), which I don't particularly like.  I much prefer the straight square PUX heel for BB 105.
> 
> I just adore the balanced silhouette of the PUX heel:
> View attachment 2721659



How comfortable are these heels?


----------



## Leafspark

labellavita27 said:


> How comfortable are these heels?


Surprisingly comfortable!  Manolos are so well constructed and well balanced.

The trick is to get the right size (I know this sounds so obvious!).  My feet are slightly wider-than-average, so I go up a half-size for my Manolos.  This allows me to have a comfy toebox, while the extra length can be compensated by inserting heel grips.


----------



## labellavita27

Leafspark said:


> Surprisingly comfortable!  Manolos are so well constructed and well balanced.
> 
> The trick is to get the right size (I know this sounds so obvious!).  My feet are slightly wider-than-average, so I go up a half-size for my Manolos.  This allows me to have a comfy toebox, while the extra length can be compensated by inserting heel grips.



Thanks!


----------



## AngeCS29

Need some quick advice! I'm trying to get sizing right on a pair of grey suede 105 BB's. These will be my first Manolo pumps. I'm usually a 37 in pumps but sent these back for a 36.5. My left foot fits but my right is a little slimmer so there's potential heel slippage. When I put a toe pad in the right shoe, the problem is fixed. BUT, I'm worried they will stretch as I wear them, making heel slippage a problem again. Any experience here?? I thought about going down another size but then my left foot will be really cramped. How much does suede stretch??

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...duct-Show?pid=501424623&q=grey manolo&index=6


----------



## Leafspark

AngeCS29 said:


> Need some quick advice! I'm trying to get sizing right on a pair of grey suede 105 BB's. These will be my first Manolo pumps. I'm usually a 37 in pumps but sent these back for a 36.5. My left foot fits but my right is a little slimmer so there's potential heel slippage. When I put a toe pad in the right shoe, the problem is fixed. BUT, I'm worried they will stretch as I wear them, making heel slippage a problem again. Any experience here?? I thought about going down another size but then my left foot will be really cramped. How much does suede stretch??
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...duct-Show?pid=501424623&q=grey manolo&index=6


Suede does stretch, but I wouldn't go down to a 36 in your case.  If one foot is larger than the other (very common), you should make sure the shoe fits the larger foot.  It's easier to tweak a large fit than to force feet into a smaller size.  No fun having cramped toes!

If the 36.5 fits your right foot now with a toe pad, that's great -- and if/when the suede does stretch, then you can add a heel grip.   
The BB tends to run slightly larger than many other Manolo styles, so if you're usually a 37 then a 36.5 in the BB sounds about right.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Leafspark

AngeCS29 said:


> Need some quick advice! I'm trying to get sizing right on a pair of grey suede 105 BB's. These will be my first Manolo pumps. I'm usually a 37 in pumps but sent these back for a 36.5. My left foot fits but my right is a little slimmer so there's potential heel slippage. When I put a toe pad in the right shoe, the problem is fixed. BUT, I'm worried they will stretch as I wear them, making heel slippage a problem again. Any experience here?? I thought about going down another size but then my left foot will be really cramped. How much does suede stretch??
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...duct-Show?pid=501424623&q=grey manolo&index=6


Ooh, another thing about heel grips:  I've noticed that they vary in thickness, depending on the brand.  Dr. Scholl's and AirPlus make some heel liners that are great if I want just a little extra grip.  But if I need an even thicker compensation for extra room in the heels, I go with "Life Brand," a generic brand that's offered by Shoppers Drug Mart, a Canadian drugstore.  These heel liners are awesome -- very thick, much more generous coverage.

When looking for heel grips/liners, it's worth it to try out a few different brands.  Good luck!


----------



## audreylita

Leather Spa in New York has an excellent choice of all the different pads and accessories for shoes, much better than your drug store brands.  I just checked their website and don't see them listed.  You may want to give them a call and see if they can mail order something that's not listed, I've been very happy with the quality of everything they sell.  Their shoe services are second to none and I still mail order all my shoe repairs to them.


----------



## AngeCS29

Thanks so much ladies! I will actually be in Canada this weekend (first visit--yay!) and will stock up!


----------



## precipice

I just ordered my first pair of Manolos from NM.  I wasn't sure on the size but I ordered the 34.5 in the black patent 115 BB (I thought I'd go with a classic pair for the first ones). Im nervous that they'll be too small but thats the size I wear in the CL 120 Pigalles and I thought they might fit similar?? I didn't really want to go smaller but i I prefer no heel slippage too, so crossing my fingers they fit!


----------



## MissNataliie

precipice said:


> I just ordered my first pair of Manolos from NM.  I wasn't sure on the size but I ordered the 34.5 in the black patent 115 BB (I thought I'd go with a classic pair for the first ones). Im nervous that they'll be too small but thats the size I wear in the CL 120 Pigalles and I thought they might fit similar?? I didn't really want to go smaller but i I prefer no heel slippage too, so crossing my fingers they fit!




Oh my gosh, congratulations! Did you custom order them? Please post photos and what you think of them when they arrive!&#128525;


----------



## missliberia

precipice said:


> I just ordered my first pair of Manolos from NM.  I wasn't sure on the size but I ordered the 34.5 in the black patent 115 BB (I thought I'd go with a classic pair for the first ones). Im nervous that they'll be too small but thats the size I wear in the CL 120 Pigalles and I thought they might fit similar?? I didn't really want to go smaller but i I prefer no heel slippage too, so crossing my fingers they fit!


Good choice!  Those were my very first pair of Manolo's as well.  You will love them!


----------



## LinkAndZelda

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you for the pictures. They are authentic
> 
> I have seen the ones that say:
> 
> MANOLO BLAHNIK
> LONDON - NEW YORK
> 
> Eg. Post *#59* here has it like that.
> 
> Eg. Ebay member *desire009* (middle, pink mules)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but now I learned something new today. I did some research and MB indeed made shoes with only London written on the insoles.
> Not only so, he had some early contracts with Midas. So the real vintage shoes from the 80s were written:
> 
> MANOLO BLAHNIK
> FOR MIDAS LONDON
> MADE IN ITALY


Hi! So I'm confused. Are the pink and black Manolo's authentic? I found a pair of Manolo's with the exact same label at a thrift store. I'm trying to do internet research to determine if they're real or not!


----------



## audreylita

LinkAndZelda said:


> Hi! So I'm confused. Are the pink and black Manolo's authentic? I found a pair of Manolo's with the exact same label at a thrift store. I'm trying to do internet research to determine if they're real or not!



They are authentic and quite old.  He hasn't used that label in decades.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Besides neiman, begdorfgoodman.saks ,shopsavanh. do you ladies know any other website that sells Manolo Hangisi??TIA


----------



## audreylita

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Besides neiman, begdorfgoodman.saks ,shopsavanh. do you ladies know any other website that sells Manolo Hangisi??TIA



Barneys New York (barneys.com)


----------



## bougainvillier

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Besides neiman, begdorfgoodman.saks ,shopsavanh. do you ladies know any other website that sells Manolo Hangisi??TIA




Nordstrom as well


----------



## My Happiness

Does anyone have this ?
Is it slippery when walk?


----------



## audreylita

My Happiness said:


> Does anyone have this ?
> Is it slippery when walk?



I've had a million variations of this shoe with this vamp and heel.  Personally I've had no problem with it but I guess it depends on your foot and your gait.  You could always put a small pad in the front of the shoe if it's a problem.


----------



## Love Of My Life

This is a classic style that Manolo must be doing for 25 years plus.. 

Comfortable & easy to wear

I have put baby powder in my shoes & also have heard of gals putting a
small amout of hair spray on the bottom of their feet to help not slide.
Try a few things to see what works for you...


----------



## glamourdoll.

I got a pair of the BBs in coated satin for 40% off. I'm excited to pick them up later this week. What do you guys think?


----------



## JessLovesTim

glamourdoll. said:


> I got a pair of the BBs in coated satin for 40% off. I'm excited to pick them up later this week. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813277




I think they are beautiful and a great Pop of color! Where were they 40% off?


----------



## glamourdoll.

JessLovesTim said:


> I think they are beautiful and a great Pop of color! Where were they 40% off?




 from holt renfrew


----------



## hhl4vr

glamourdoll. said:


> I got a pair of the BBs in coated satin for 40% off. I'm excited to pick them up later this week. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813277


 
I love them-great colour.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Hello! I'm sure it's been discussed here, but there's so many pages I can't find! How do patent leather Manolo BBs fit? I just got a great deal on a pair in my "safe" size 36.5, but my feet are weird and can go from a 5.5 (rarely) to a 7. I have two other old pairs of Manolos, the "urban shoe myth" maryjanes in a 36, and the Dodo in a 36.5, and the 36.5 definitely fits better, since the 36 feel tight after a while.

I also tried on the store sample of the BB at Nordstrom before in a 36 or 36.5 and they felt huge!! It could be that they were stretched out from other people trying them on, but now I'm confused!


----------



## JessLovesTim

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Hello! I'm sure it's been discussed here, but there's so many pages I can't find! How do patent leather Manolo BBs fit? I just got a great deal on a pair in my "safe" size 36.5, but my feet are weird and can go from a 5.5 (rarely) to a 7. I have two other old pairs of Manolos, the "urban shoe myth" maryjanes in a 36, and the Dodo in a 36.5, and the 36.5 definitely fits better, since the 36 feel tight after a while.
> 
> I also tried on the store sample of the BB at Nordstrom before in a 36 or 36.5 and they felt huge!! It could be that they were stretched out from other people trying them on, but now I'm confused!




I am waiting to get a pair of patent leather in the mail so I will let you know. All the ones I've ever tried on have been suede and I've always been 36.5. Maybe because they are hand made in Italy sizing won't be consistent. I always measure the insole of a shoe that I have that fits great and has a similar shape and then compare it to a shoe I'm about to buy to make sure on fit. I don't know if that's helpful, but I feel like I'm always between a 6 and 7 in any shoes


----------



## JessLovesTim

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Hello! I'm sure it's been discussed here, but there's so many pages I can't find! How do patent leather Manolo BBs fit? I just got a great deal on a pair in my "safe" size 36.5, but my feet are weird and can go from a 5.5 (rarely) to a 7. I have two other old pairs of Manolos, the "urban shoe myth" maryjanes in a 36, and the Dodo in a 36.5, and the 36.5 definitely fits better, since the 36 feel tight after a while.
> 
> I also tried on the store sample of the BB at Nordstrom before in a 36 or 36.5 and they felt huge!! It could be that they were stretched out from other people trying them on, but now I'm confused!




So I got my shoes and they are actually nappa leather, but I will say that they are tighter than the suede manolos. But, I wouldn't go up a size because they would be too loose. I wouldn't say sizing is consistent. I would try to get new ones sent to you that haven't been touched by others if you can. Maybe they are stretched out...


----------



## JessLovesTim

My new loves- am totally feeling like carrie! I've watched Sex and the City for so long and finally got my first pair!&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## elisian

JessLovesTim said:


> My new loves- am totally feeling like carrie! I've watched Sex and the City for so long and finally got my first pair!&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817969



Wow, these are gorgeous!


----------



## JessLovesTim

elisian said:


> Wow, these are gorgeous!




Thanks!&#128522;


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LinkAndZelda said:


> Hi! So I'm confused. Are the pink and black Manolo's authentic? I found a pair of Manolo's with the exact same label at a thrift store. I'm trying to do internet research to determine if they're real or not!



All those shoes in the pix I put up are authentic.


----------



## redvelvetloubie

JessLovesTim said:


> My new loves- am totally feeling like carrie! I've watched Sex and the City for so long and finally got my first pair!&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817969




Congratulations on your first pair on MB! Beautiful! Enjoy! &#128096;&#128131;

Happy to read your post! Brought memories of my first MB!


----------



## JessLovesTim

redvelvetloubie said:


> Congratulations on your first pair on MB! Beautiful! Enjoy! &#128096;&#128131;
> 
> Happy to read your post! Brought memories of my first MB!




Thanks! Wore them for the first time last night and now I know I need more- I can't get over how much more comfortable they are compared to my other heels&#128522;


----------



## JessLovesTim

Haha obviously I'm a dork who forgot to edit a screenshot lol


----------



## redvelvetloubie

JessLovesTim said:


> Thanks! Wore them for the first time last night and now I know I need more- I can't get over how much more comfortable they are compared to my other heels&#128522;



Beautiful! Looks great on you! 

Now, it's a slippery slope from here. Wishing you more MBs to come!


----------



## Melissa.

Does anyone here own a pair of the satin coated bb pumps? I ordered a pair from Saks online but when I got them I was a little confused. They don't feel or look like satin at all. They look like leather still but with an almost metallic sheen to them. I thought maybe they sent me a pair of metallic bb pumps by accident but I looked at the website for a pic of what metallic bb pumps look like and its definitely not the same. Mine are almost like a matte metallic look. They're still gorgeous but i was just expecting actual satin fabric. Thoughts?


----------



## audreylita

Melissa. said:


> Does anyone here own a pair of the satin coated bb pumps? I ordered a pair from Saks online but when I got them I was a little confused. They don't feel or look like satin at all. They look like leather still but with an almost metallic sheen to them. I thought maybe they sent me a pair of metallic bb pumps by accident but I looked at the website for a pic of what metallic bb pumps look like and its definitely not the same. Mine are almost like a matte metallic look. They're still gorgeous but i was just expecting actual satin fabric. Thoughts?



I just went up to the Saks website to see the shoe.  I'd never heard of satin coated before and own many of his satin shoes.  This one looks extremely shiny on the website, very high gloss looking.  Here are some pictures, the pink one is regular satin and the red one is the satin coated.  Clearly a shinier shoe.

You should return it if it's not what you wanted.


----------



## Melissa.

audreylita said:


> I just went up to the Saks website to see the shoe.  I'd never heard of satin coated before and own many of his satin shoes.  This one looks extremely shiny on the website, very high gloss looking.  Here are some pictures, the pink one is regular satin and the red one is the satin coated.  Clearly a shinier shoe.
> 
> You should return it if it's not what you wanted.




Yes the second picture you showed me is exactly how mine look. I got them in blue. They definitely are a shinier shoe and not satin like at all in texture but they do give the impression of satin I guess. Almost like a faux satin lol. Guess now I know what satin "coated" is haha. I think I will keep them anyway. They're still very gorgeous in real life.


----------



## JessLovesTim

Melissa. said:


> Yes the second picture you showed me is exactly how mine look. I got them in blue. They definitely are a shinier shoe and not satin like at all in texture but they do give the impression of satin I guess. Almost like a faux satin lol. Guess now I know what satin "coated" is haha. I think I will keep them anyway. They're still very gorgeous in real life.




Those are so beautiful!


----------



## Michele26

Melissa. said:


> Yes the second picture you showed me is exactly how mine look. I got them in blue. They definitely are a shinier shoe and not satin like at all in texture but they do give the impression of satin I guess. Almost like a faux satin lol. Guess now I know what satin "coated" is haha. I think I will keep them anyway. They're still very gorgeous in real life.



Gorgeous color.


----------



## marbella8

Melissa. said:


> Yes the second picture you showed me is exactly how mine look. I got them in blue. They definitely are a shinier shoe and not satin like at all in texture but they do give the impression of satin I guess. Almost like a faux satin lol. Guess now I know what satin "coated" is haha. I think I will keep them anyway. They're still very gorgeous in real life.



I think satin-coat leather would be preferable to satin, no? They are easier to keep clean, and condition, etc. yours are a beautiful color! Congrats!


----------



## Melissa.

Definitely a lot easier to clean. So this worked out perfect for me since I was worried about the maintenance on satin.


----------



## LavenderIce

Melissa. said:


> Definitely a lot easier to clean. So this worked out perfect for me since I was worried about the maintenance on satin.



I'm glad they worked out for you.  The color is so rich!  Wear them in good health.


----------



## devik

Melissa. said:


> Yes the second picture you showed me is exactly how mine look. I got them in blue. They definitely are a shinier shoe and not satin like at all in texture but they do give the impression of satin I guess. Almost like a faux satin lol. Guess now I know what satin "coated" is haha. I think I will keep them anyway. They're still very gorgeous in real life.



Those are truly beautiful Melissa. Such depth of color.


----------



## audreylita

My namesake is on sale.  Shoe is really comfy and runs true to size.  Highly recommended (for obvious reasons).



http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...duct-Show?pid=503488711&cgid=BARNEYS&index=28


----------



## pixiesparkle

My wedding shoes. They are beautiful and oh sooo comfortable!


----------



## Michele26

pixiesparkle said:


> View attachment 2837675
> 
> My wedding shoes. They are beautiful and oh sooo comfortable!



Just perfect for a bride.  Congratulations, when is the wedding?


----------



## LadyBoleyn

Hello ladies~

I just purchased my first pair of Manolos and I love how comfy they are (especially in comparison to my Louboutins)! I pulled the trigger and got the satin coated BB pump in wine from Saks since it was on sale. It was hard picking this or the one in blue but this color screamed my name  I'm still a CL addict but these were a pair of heels I could not walk away from!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Michele26 said:


> Just perfect for a bride.  Congratulations, when is the wedding?




Thank you!! I've actually been married for over a year now


----------



## devik

pixiesparkle said:


> View attachment 2837675
> 
> My wedding shoes. They are beautiful and oh sooo comfortable!



Those really are gorgeous.


----------



## JessLovesTim

LadyBoleyn said:


> Hello ladies~
> 
> I just purchased my first pair of Manolos and I love how comfy they are (especially in comparison to my Louboutins)! I pulled the trigger and got the satin coated BB pump in wine from Saks since it was on sale. It was hard picking this or the one in blue but this color screamed my name  I'm still a CL addict but these were a pair of heels I could not walk away from!


 I LOVE these! Sosososos beautiful!!!


----------



## JessLovesTim

pixiesparkle said:


> View attachment 2837675
> 
> My wedding shoes. They are beautiful and oh sooo comfortable!


The detail on your shoes are so beautiful


----------



## solouloulou

My Exotic skin BB 70pumps. The purple is gorgeous!
Hmm.... cant seem to load pictures. Let me try again.


----------



## deltalady

I got these black leopard BB's at Saks today for a steal!


----------



## missie1

Got first pair of manolo yesterday at saks.


----------



## 1DaySoon

missie1 said:


> Got first pair of manolo yesterday at saks.



are these black or navy and what is the style called?


----------



## missie1

1DaySoon said:


> are these black or navy and what is the style called?


They are colbalt blue. The just keep photographing dark.  It the D'orsay


----------



## audreylita

I love his d'orsay cut shoes.  They are always so sexy, no matter the heel height.


----------



## missie1

audreylita said:


> I love his d'orsay cut shoes.  They are always so sexy, no matter the heel height.


Yes they are the 105 heel.   Was on the fence abt them because my side of feet seemed a little wide but I  got them.  Price was 283 with tx.  Couldn't leave them


----------



## 1DaySoon

missie1 said:


> Yes they are the 105 heel.   Was on the fence abt them because my side of feet seemed a little wide but I  got them.  Price was 283 with tx.  Couldn't leave them



Is the sticker still on it with the item #? I want to try and get my size


----------



## rock_girl

missie1 said:


> Got first pair of manolo yesterday at saks.




Congrats!!



deltalady said:


> I got these black leopard BB's at Saks today for a steal!




I have these, paid full price for them, an I love them!!  I wear them SO much.  Congrats!


----------



## missie1

1DaySoon said:


> Is the sticker still on it with the item #? I want to try and get my size


Hi no the sticker is gone however her is pic of the info from the box


----------



## missie1

rock_girl said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have these, paid full price for them, an I love them!!  I wear them SO much.  Congrats!


Thanks....they were surprisingly comfortable unlike every loub that I own. I was able to walk with around the store with no issues.  I wonder how comfortable are the 115 heels


----------



## arina_kitty

Crosspost from the deals forum, my first pair of Manolo's, obtained from Saks Off for steal of $59.99 

Oklamod Fur-Trim Bootie 





Taken with my other pair that I scored


----------



## 1DaySoon

missie1 said:


> Hi no the sticker is gone however her is pic of the info from the box



thank you very much!


----------



## pattyui

my new addiction to the collection.


----------



## devik

pattyui said:


> View attachment 2849148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new addiction to the collection.



LOL - Freudian slip?


----------



## JessLovesTim

pattyui said:


> View attachment 2849148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new addiction to the collection.




Love!!!!


----------



## kett

arina_kitty said:


> Crosspost from the deals forum, my first pair of Manolo's, obtained from Saks Off for steal of $59.99



$59.99!?!?? Damn!


----------



## 1DaySoon

Thanks to Missie1 I was able to score some awesome blue Tayler D'Orsays


----------



## slkid

These are just my new post holiday sale finds from Neimans...LUCKY ME! (1 of 2)


----------



## slkid

Post Holiday Sales manolo finds continued  (2 of 2)


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

How comfortable are the Manolo BB in 70mm?  I don't think I can walk in anything higher.

I wear 34 in YSL, Valentino Rockstud, and CL.  Will the 34 MB fit me?  I don't think department stores stock size 34 for me to try so I'm a little hesitant to order a pair since I won't be able to return them if they are too big.  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## legaldiva

I find the BB (I own 105mm) to be outrageously comfortable & wearable compared to my CLs.  I wear them almost exclusively in trial when I'm on my feet a ton all day long.  

I think the 70 would be even better.  Are you worried they will be too small or too big?  

I wear a 39 in my YSL low heeled Tribtoos, and most CLs, but a 39 or 39.5 in BB.  The suede BB has a little more give if that helps.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

legaldiva said:


> I find the BB (I own 105mm) to be outrageously comfortable & wearable compared to my CLs.  I wear them almost exclusively in trial when I'm on my feet a ton all day long.
> 
> I think the 70 would be even better.  Are you worried they will be too small or too big?
> 
> I wear a 39 in my YSL low heeled Tribtoos, and most CLs, but a 39 or 39.5 in BB.  The suede BB has a little more give if that helps.



I have freakishly small feet!  So I'm worried that the size 34 in the BB pumps 70mm will be too large.  

I sold almost ALL of my CLs except for the Simple Pumps in 70mm.  I am fine with the YSL Tributes lower heel sandals and even the YSL lower heel peep toe mary jane.  But I find the lower heel Valentino Rockstuds to be the most comfortable height wise.

Looking to add MB for variety... but not sure if the size 34 will work.  And since I can't try them on I can't tell if they are comfortable.  At my old age, I prefer shoes that I can wear instead of those that just look nice in my closet.


----------



## bougainvillier

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> I have freakishly small feet!  So I'm worried that the size 34 in the BB pumps 70mm will be too large.
> 
> I sold almost ALL of my CLs except for the Simple Pumps in 70mm.  I am fine with the YSL Tributes lower heel sandals and even the YSL lower heel peep toe mary jane.  But I find the lower heel Valentino Rockstuds to be the most comfortable height wise.
> 
> Looking to add MB for variety... but not sure if the size 34 will work.  And since I can't try them on I can't tell if they are comfortable.  At my old age, I prefer shoes that I can wear instead of those that just look nice in my closet.



Hello, maybe I can offer some of my experience here. I am a true 35 in Italian made shoes - I am 35 in most Valentinos (Rockstud flats and pumps), Louboutins (Simple, Fifi and most classics), Chloes and Jimmy Choos. I *think* I have narrowish feet because I always need to size down to 34.5 in pointy toe pumps (such as Pigalle 100mm from Louboutin). My theory is, my feet are skinny so they slide further down when they are pointy toes. So, I am 34.5 in MB's BB 105mm and BB 50mm - I don't have BB 70mm so I am not sure but my guess would be they size the same. But, but, I have a pair of MB pumps in 70mm (almond toe pumps) and I took 35. Does this make sense? 

All in all, I think 34 for you, worths a try, unless you have really skinny feet. HTH


----------



## bougainvillier

I just got these - love the vibrant purple!

Anyone knows the style name?


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

bougainvillier said:


> Hello, maybe I can offer some of my experience here. I am a true 35 in Italian made shoes - I am 35 in most Valentinos (Rockstud flats and pumps), Louboutins (Simple, Fifi and most classics), Chloes and Jimmy Choos. I *think* I have narrowish feet because I always need to size down to 34.5 in pointy toe pumps (such as Pigalle 100mm from Louboutin). My theory is, my feet are skinny so they slide further down when they are pointy toes. So, I am 34.5 in MB's BB 105mm and BB 50mm - I don't have BB 70mm so I am not sure but my guess would be they size the same. But, but, I have a pair of MB pumps in 70mm (almond toe pumps) and I took 35. Does this make sense?
> 
> All in all, I think 34 for you, worths a try, unless you have really skinny feet. HTH



Oh wow thank you so much for your feedback!  I think I will give 34 a try.  I have medium feet so definitely not narrow so that should help.  Now I need to figure out color and material!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

bougainvillier said:


> I just got these - love the vibrant purple!
> 
> Anyone knows the style name?



Absolutely stunning! I love love them!  Congrats!


----------



## audreylita

bougainvillier said:


> I just got these - love the vibrant purple!
> 
> Anyone knows the style name?



I love the rounder toe shoes, they are super comfortable and I personally prefer the look.  Manolo is said to prefer the pointy toes and as such the very rounded toes do not show up in the boutiques, only outside sellers.

Sorry but I don't know the name but they are lovely.  Enjoy!


----------



## bougainvillier

audreylita said:


> I love the rounder toe shoes, they are super comfortable and I personally prefer the look.  Manolo is said to prefer the pointy toes and as such the very rounded toes do not show up in the boutiques, only outside sellers.
> 
> Sorry but I don't know the name but they are lovely.  Enjoy!





scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Absolutely stunning! I love love them!  Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## xinyang222

My first Manolo for wedding! Love!


----------



## hisbabyangel

xinyang222 said:


> View attachment 2874189
> 
> 
> My first Manolo for wedding! Love!


Stunning!! Mod shot please


----------



## JessLovesTim

xinyang222 said:


> View attachment 2874189
> 
> 
> My first Manolo for wedding! Love!




Love them! When is the wedding!!!


----------



## xinyang222

Was way back last year! Deep love now to Manolo will buy one Hangsi this yr potentially grey and 1-2 sales shoes


----------



## goyardlove

xinyang222 said:


> View attachment 2874189
> 
> 
> My first Manolo for wedding! Love!


----------



## goyardlove

slkid said:


> These are just my new post holiday sale finds from Neimans...LUCKY ME! (1 of 2)


Do you find these comfy?


----------



## slkid

goyardlove said:


> Do you find these comfy?



I find the BB pumps to be so comfortable, I've completely neglected my louboutins.  I've purchases two more pairs of BBs since my last post. They are extremely light and much easier to walk in.  I've worn them to day long conferences without a single issue.  The pics don't do them justice.  I have narrow feet, so I have to size down from my regular size.  8.-8.5 in most designer shoes, but a 7.5 in BB pumps.


----------



## goyardlove

slkid said:


> I find the BB pumps to be so comfortable, I've completely neglected my louboutins.  I've purchases two more pairs of BBs since my last post. They are extremely light and much easier to walk in.  I've worn them to day long conferences without a single issue.  The pics don't do them justice.  I have narrow feet, so I have to size down from my regular size.  8.-8.5 in most designer shoes, but a 7.5 in BB pumps.


Thanks so much! I have issues with louboutins so it's nice to know that there's an alternative.


----------



## hongkonglady

my first pair of designer shoes, 
bought on ebay in 2004


----------



## hongkonglady

bit of an animal-print theme going on with me and Manolos!
knee boots, mini-giraffe print
bought around 2004, I think


----------



## labellavita27

Do any of you ladies have a SA at nordstrom that's really good? I want to get a pair of suede beige bb manolos. Also are these in 105 comfy to wear?


----------



## NeonLights

labellavita27 said:


> Do any of you ladies have a SA at nordstrom that's really good? I want to get a pair of suede beige bb manolos. Also are these in 105 comfy to wear?




I've got an SA at Saks that can help you if you need?

I think the bb 105 is prob the most comfortable pumps I own and in suede even more so. 

Manolo in general do a good comfy pump.. It's my go to for when I want a break for my feet.

Hope this helps


----------



## labellavita27

NeonLights said:


> I've got an SA at Saks that can help you if you need?
> 
> I think the bb 105 is prob the most comfortable pumps I own and in suede even more so.
> 
> Manolo in general do a good comfy pump.. It's my go to for when I want a break for my feet.
> 
> Hope this helps




Hi thank you! Can you send her/his contact my way? Much appreciated


----------



## NeonLights

labellavita27 said:


> Hi thank you! Can you send her/his contact my way? Much appreciated




No worries.

Have sent you a PM


----------



## brakefashion

I am jumping off the walls!!!!!!!!!  I got retweeted by Manolo Blahnik for #shoeday!!!!


----------



## maithaa

Manolo blahnik nadira jeweled pumps in violanta&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;


----------



## floridasun8

New introduction, but a sad one at that!

I have been a CL fan for many, many years.  I have finally purchased my very first pair of Manolos after trying them on and falling in love with the color at NM.   One problem....the last pair of these shoes in the entire NM network and they are stained!     I was at the store yesterday and was so excited that the last pair were my size that I purchased them without ensuring that the stain would come out first.  The store tried to get the stain out and when they were wet they looked clean, but I also knew that I had suede cleaner at home and have successfully taken out stains from other suede shoes that I have that I wasn't too worried.  I knew I could get it out.

After trying my suede shampoo, suede brush, suede eraser and now some vinegar, the stain is not budging!  I have no idea what it is as one of the shoes was a demo shoe and couldn't imagine what someone could get on a shoe in a store that would not come out!   

So here is the photo.  I have already checked with NM and there are no more to be found and TBH there are no other colors that I want right now.  This color is also not available at any other store, or even online that I have found.  So, what do you all think?   Bad enough to return and deal with not having them at all, not bad enough to still wear them?  Any other recourse that you know of that NM would offer?  Or, lastly does anyone have any other ideas on how to get it out at home?  Thanks!


----------



## deltalady

floridasun8 said:


> New introduction, but a sad one at that!
> 
> I have been a CL fan for many, many years.  I have finally purchased my very first pair of Manolos after trying them on and falling in love with the color at NM.   One problem....the last pair of these shoes in the entire NM network and they are stained!     I was at the store yesterday and was so excited that the last pair were my size that I purchased them without ensuring that the stain would come out first.  The store tried to get the stain out and when they were wet they looked clean, but I also knew that I had suede cleaner at home and have successfully taken out stains from other suede shoes that I have that I wasn't too worried.  I knew I could get it out.
> 
> After trying my suede shampoo, suede brush, suede eraser and now some vinegar, the stain is not budging!  I have no idea what it is as one of the shoes was a demo shoe and couldn't imagine what someone could get on a shoe in a store that would not come out!
> 
> So here is the photo.  I have already checked with NM and there are no more to be found and TBH there are no other colors that I want right now.  This color is also not available at any other store, or even online that I have found.  So, what do you all think?   Bad enough to return and deal with not having them at all, not bad enough to still wear them?  Any other recourse that you know of that NM would offer?  Or, lastly does anyone have any other ideas on how to get it out at home?  Thanks!



Try to see if BG, Saks, Barney's or Nordstrom has them.


----------



## floridasun8

deltalady said:


> Try to see if BG, Saks, Barney's or Nordstrom has them.



Already checked....at least on their website.


----------



## brakefashion

What's the color?  Maybe some of us could text our sales people and see if they can find them.  I would return if you can't get it out.


----------



## audreylita

floridasun8 said:


> New introduction, but a sad one at that!
> 
> I have been a CL fan for many, many years.  I have finally purchased my very first pair of Manolos after trying them on and falling in love with the color at NM.   One problem....the last pair of these shoes in the entire NM network and they are stained!     I was at the store yesterday and was so excited that the last pair were my size that I purchased them without ensuring that the stain would come out first.  The store tried to get the stain out and when they were wet they looked clean, but I also knew that I had suede cleaner at home and have successfully taken out stains from other suede shoes that I have that I wasn't too worried.  I knew I could get it out.
> 
> After trying my suede shampoo, suede brush, suede eraser and now some vinegar, the stain is not budging!  I have no idea what it is as one of the shoes was a demo shoe and couldn't imagine what someone could get on a shoe in a store that would not come out!
> 
> So here is the photo.  I have already checked with NM and there are no more to be found and TBH there are no other colors that I want right now.  This color is also not available at any other store, or even online that I have found.  So, what do you all think?   Bad enough to return and deal with not having them at all, not bad enough to still wear them?  Any other recourse that you know of that NM would offer?  Or, lastly does anyone have any other ideas on how to get it out at home?  Thanks!



I managed to drip grease from some food on my beloved pair of eggplant colored suede pumps.  I tried to get it out myself with food starch and baby powder but that only made it worse.  I was sick to my stomach because the shoe is out of production.  So I sent them to Leather Spa in Manhattan as my last alternative.

I sent both shoes so they would be able to do both shoes if need be.  I don't know what they did but you would never know there was ever a stain on the one.  It looks brand new!  They sent a disclaimer that there was no guarantee it would come out but it did.  These guys are the best.  

Go to www.leatherspa.com.  There's a section you fill out and then you print that form and then send it in with the shoes.  If they can't get it out, then no one can.

But I think they will

Good luck!


----------



## floridasun8

audreylita said:


> I managed to drip grease from some food on my beloved pair of eggplant colored suede pumps.  I tried to get it out myself with food starch and baby powder but that only made it worse.  I was sick to my stomach because the shoe is out of production.  So I sent them to Leather Spa in Manhattan as my last alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> I sent both shoes so they would be able to do both shoes if need be.  I don't know what they did but you would never know there was ever a stain on the one.  It looks brand new!  They sent a disclaimer that there was no guarantee it would come out but it did.  These guys are the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Go to www.leatherspa.com.  There's a section you fill out and then you print that form and then send it in with the shoes.  If they can't get it out, then no one can.
> 
> 
> 
> But I think they will
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!




Thanks so much for the info. Do you mind if I ask what they charged for the service?
I briefly looked at their website and it looks like they can take up to a month to return the shoes?!? [emoji15]

I did manage to lighten the stain a bit and due to it being suede with the different shades of the nap it doesn't look as bad as it did but I may still send them in after I wear them a few times to see if they can get the stain out and protect the sole as well. It's just who knows how long the shoes had been sitting in the store with the stain on them. 

In any case I absolutely love them and will keep them, whether that means wearing them as is since it's less noticeable than it was plus they are on the ground and hard to see or if I get them repaired.


----------



## floridasun8

brakefashion said:


> What's the color?  Maybe some of us could text our sales people and see if they can find them.  I would return if you can't get it out.




Thanks for the offer! They are just called suede grey in the 105mm heel. Size 35.5

Barney's currently has a pair of grey suede but they are a light gray which I don't like. Mine are the dark grey but I haven't been able to find them anywhere.


----------



## audreylita

floridasun8 said:


> Thanks so much for the info. Do you mind if I ask what they charged for the service?
> I briefly looked at their website and it looks like they can take up to a month to return the shoes?!? [emoji15]
> 
> I did manage to lighten the stain a bit and due to it being suede with the different shades of the nap it doesn't look as bad as it did but I may still send them in after I wear them a few times to see if they can get the stain out and protect the sole as well. It's just who knows how long the shoes had been sitting in the store with the stain on them.
> 
> In any case I absolutely love them and will keep them, whether that means wearing them as is since it's less noticeable than it was plus they are on the ground and hard to see or if I get them repaired.



I don't remember the charge but it wasn't terrible.  And I got them back fast all things considered, it was just two or three weeks.


----------



## brakefashion

floridasun8 said:


> Thanks for the offer! They are just called suede grey in the 105mm heel. Size 35.5
> 
> Barney's currently has a pair of grey suede but they are a light gray which I don't like. Mine are the dark grey but I haven't been able to find them anywhere.


 

Okay....I have texted my sales guy.

I do see the color at Neiman's...but on the Lisawiflo Suede Flower Pump.  Which I like a lot!!!!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Manolo-...ements%3D&eItemId=prod170990037&cmCat=product


----------



## floridasun8

brakefashion said:


> Okay....I have texted my sales guy.
> 
> I do see the color at Neiman's...but on the Lisawiflo Suede Flower Pump.  Which I like a lot!!!!!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Manolo-...ements%3D&eItemId=prod170990037&cmCat=product



I appreciate it brakefashion!!   

That is the color on those other pumps, but not a fan of the flower or the heel.


----------



## brakefashion

floridasun8 said:


> I appreciate it brakefashion!!
> 
> That is the color on those other pumps, but not a fan of the flower or the heel.


 

Okay...yeah he said its sold out because that was the Fall color and will not be back till later this year.  Said I could check the Outlets.

Take them to Neiman Marcus and ask them to have them repaired.  They will fix them for free.

Ahhhh the flower is sad you don't like it.    I have big feet for the 3.5 heel looks good on me...rather it was 4"


----------



## gatorpooh

My first Manolo Blahniks 
I am thinking about wearing them for my wedding in May. I have a pair of CL's, but these match my colors perfectly and go with my vintage romance theme...and they are SO much more comfortable! Not sure why the picture uploaded sideways


----------



## brakefashion

gatorpooh said:


> My first Manolo Blahniks
> I am thinking about wearing them for my wedding in May. I have a pair of CL's, but these match my colors perfectly and go with my vintage romance theme...and they are SO much more comfortable! Not sure why the picture uploaded sideways



Yep...you have to wear these.   Love!


----------



## LavenderIce

gatorpooh said:


> My first Manolo Blahniks
> 
> I am thinking about wearing them for my wedding in May. I have a pair of CL's, but these match my colors perfectly and go with my vintage romance theme...and they are SO much more comfortable! Not sure why the picture uploaded sideways




Sounds like your perfect wedding shoe!


----------



## missie1

1DaySoon said:


> Thanks to Missie1 I was able to score some awesome blue Tayler D'Orsays


Omg so glad you got them....I can't wait for summer to wear with denim on denim.


----------



## demicouture

gatorpooh said:


> My first Manolo Blahniks
> 
> I am thinking about wearing them for my wedding in May. I have a pair of CL's, but these match my colors perfectly and go with my vintage romance theme...and they are SO much more comfortable! Not sure why the picture uploaded sideways




Gorgeous! I can only imagine them for a wonderful wedding! [emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## rdgldy

gatorpooh said:


> My first Manolo Blahniks
> 
> I am thinking about wearing them for my wedding in May. I have a pair of CL's, but these match my colors perfectly and go with my vintage romance theme...and they are SO much more comfortable! Not sure why the picture uploaded sideways




these are so beautiful!!!


----------



## rdgldy

my manolo special order pale pink.   so pretty in person!!


----------



## xsunnyd

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2935662
> 
> my manolo special order pale pink.   so pretty in person!!



These are beautiful! I'm presently trying to decide between this colour and the fuchsia suede.

May I ask what height these are? And for any mod pics!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

gatorpooh said:


> My first Manolo Blahniks
> I am thinking about wearing them for my wedding in May. I have a pair of CL's, but these match my colors perfectly and go with my vintage romance theme...and they are SO much more comfortable! Not sure why the picture uploaded sideways



These are divine!




rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2935662
> 
> my manolo special order pale pink.   so pretty in person!!



Beautiful!!


----------



## rdgldy

They are 105.  The fuschia suede is also pretty wonderful.


----------



## Michele26

Has anyone had shoes made from the Made-To-Order Blahnik BB Boutique at Neiman Marcus?


----------



## audreylita

Michele26 said:


> Has anyone had shoes made from the Made-To-Order Blahnik BB Boutique at Neiman Marcus?



Yes I have.  The low heel BB's run VERY small and you definitely would need to order a size up.


----------



## Michele26

audreylita said:


> Yes I have.  The low heel BB's run VERY small and you definitely would need to order a size up.



I ordered the 70 mm in suede in the same size I wear in the 105. Were you satisfied with the quality?


----------



## audreylita

Michele26 said:


> I ordered the 70 mm in suede in the same size I wear in the 105. Were you satisfied with the quality?



Always satisfied with Manolo's shoes.  I much prefer them over any other brand.


----------



## Michele26

audreylita said:


> Always satisfied with Manolo's shoes.  I much prefer them over any other brand.



I thought someone on here said they ordered a pair of the made-to-order and they weren't happy with the quality. Maybe I read it somewhere else.  I find that Manolo's are the most comfortable on my feet compared to the other high end designer heels.


----------



## blairxoxo

Anyone know the price of hangisi in euros? Thanks!!


----------



## Kat Madridista

My suede BBs


----------



## princess621

Kat Madridista said:


> My suede BBs


So pretty!!


----------



## devik

Kat Madridista said:


> My suede BBs



That color is luscious!!


----------



## rdgldy

Michele26 said:


> Has anyone had shoes made from the Made-To-Order Blahnik BB Boutique at Neiman Marcus?


I did the made to order from BG, and they were just great.  I got light pink patent 105s.


----------



## rdgldy

Kat Madridista said:


> My suede BBs


so pretty!


----------



## Michele26

Kat Madridista said:


> My suede BBs



Love this color. 



rdgldy said:


> I did the made to order from BG, and they were just great.  I got light pink patent 105s.



This is a very soft pink and so pretty.  

Did you have to wait ten weeks to get your BB's?


----------



## rdgldy

Michele26 said:


> Love this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very soft pink and so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have to wait ten weeks to get your BB's?




10 long weeks....


----------



## Kat Madridista

devik said:


> That color is luscious!!





princess621 said:


> So pretty!!





rdgldy said:


> so pretty!





Michele26 said:


> Love this color.



Thank you, ladies! I went in wanting to get the navy, but this was just irresistible. These are my first pair of shoes that are this bright.


----------



## marbella8

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2935662
> 
> my manolo special order pale pink.   so pretty in person!!



These are gorgeous!


----------



## PhoenixH

My new Hangisi


----------



## PhoenixH

These are really comfy!


----------



## LavenderIce

PhoenixH said:


> My new Hangisi





PhoenixH said:


> These are really comfy!



They are both gorgeous on you!


----------



## calexandre

Hi all, do any of you know if the 115 heel height is available anywhere in non-exotic/non-black? I've seen them in Python at Barney's, and the NYC Manolo boutique carries them in black suede, but I'd love to find something more colorful in calf or suede without custom ordering.


----------



## LavenderIce

calexandre said:


> Hi all, do any of you know if the 115 heel height is available anywhere in non-exotic/non-black? I've seen them in Python at Barney's, and the NYC Manolo boutique carries them in black suede, but I'd love to find something more colorful in calf or suede without custom ordering.



What 115mm style are you looking for?  Last year the NYC MB boutique had the BB 115 in at least three colors in patent and that was the only place I found anything in that heel height.  I go to the Las Vegas MB boutique often and an SA practically laughed at me when I asked for the 115 heel height.  He said their manager does not order that heel height at all.

Have you tried Saks, BG or NM?


----------



## audreylita

calexandre said:


> Hi all, do any of you know if the 115 heel height is available anywhere in non-exotic/non-black? I've seen them in Python at Barney's, and the NYC Manolo boutique carries them in black suede, but I'd love to find something more colorful in calf or suede without custom ordering.



Do you mean hangisi or any style shoe?


----------



## calexandre

LavenderIce said:


> What 115mm style are you looking for?  Last year the NYC MB boutique had the BB 115 in at least three colors in patent and that was the only place I found anything in that heel height.  I go to the Las Vegas MB boutique often and an SA practically laughed at me when I asked for the 115 heel height.  He said their manager does not order that heel height at all.
> 
> Have you tried Saks, BG or NM?





audreylita said:


> Do you mean hangisi or any style shoe?



Hi *LavenderIce* and *audreylita*, sorry for forgetting to specify what style I'm after! I'm looking for the BB pumps. I wish the NYC boutique had more than one color offering! I have tried Saks and BG. Saks only had the exotic version like Barney's, and BG told me they only had them by custom order. All the SAs try to talk me into the 105, but the 115 is a different look and I don't want to settle!


----------



## audreylita

calexandre said:


> Hi *LavenderIce* and *audreylita*, sorry for forgetting to specify what style I'm after! I'm looking for the BB pumps. I wish the NYC boutique had more than one color offering! I have tried Saks and BG. Saks only had the exotic version like Barney's, and BG told me they only had them by custom order. All the SAs try to talk me into the 105, but the 115 is a different look and I don't want to settle!



Looks like the only ones available right now are through special order.  I've SO'd several pairs and it didn't take that long to get them.  Each season the stores order different shoes so it may pop up somewhere at some point.  I'm guessing the 115 heel isn't a big seller, otherwise the stores would have them in stock.

Good luck and let us know what you decide!


----------



## devik

calexandre said:


> Hi *LavenderIce* and *audreylita*, sorry for forgetting to specify what style I'm after! I'm looking for the BB pumps. I wish the NYC boutique had more than one color offering! I have tried Saks and BG. Saks only had the exotic version like Barney's, and BG told me they only had them by custom order. All the SAs try to talk me into the 105, but the 115 is a different look and I don't want to settle!



I'm seeing quite a few on eBay!


----------



## calexandre

devik said:


> I'm seeing quite a few on eBay!



Hi *devik*, I saw those too-- including the color I really want, which is the cobalt suede. But are those authentic? It looks to me like the dustbags are the wrong color. Do MBs now come with gray dustbags? I admit it's been years since I bought a new pair, but they came with white and black dustbags when I did. The seller who has a bunch on offer takes returns, so if she were selling fakes, it wouldn't necessarily be reflected in her feedback.


----------



## audreylita

calexandre said:


> Hi *devik*, I saw those too-- including the color I really want, which is the cobalt suede. But are those authentic? It looks to me like the dustbags are the wrong color. Do MBs now come with gray dustbags? I admit it's been years since I bought a new pair, but they came with white and black dustbags when I did. The seller who has a bunch on offer takes returns, so if she were selling fakes, it wouldn't necessarily be reflected in her feedback.



You can always get shoes authenticated on this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044-548.html


----------



## giggetta

I'm sick for Manolo' Sedaraby, I have 3 pairs but I have to sell one since it's not my size... but I don't want to! Someone understand me, right?! ^^'

Btw, here am I with my proposal/bridal Sedaraby in white at my brother's wedding


----------



## Leafspark

Yes, the newer Manolos come with light grey dust bags with white lettering. It's actually a nicer fabric because it's got a tight woven (almost linen-like) texture instead of the older white bags (which were more like felt and could transfer lint onto shoes if they had certain embellishments like crystals). I've ordered several pairs of BBs over the past year from Barneys and Saks, and they all had the grey dust bags. &#128522;


----------



## Leafspark

calexandre said:


> Hi *devik*, I saw those too-- including the color I really want, which is the cobalt suede. But are those authentic? It looks to me like the dustbags are the wrong color. Do MBs now come with gray dustbags? I admit it's been years since I bought a new pair, but they came with white and black dustbags when I did. The seller who has a bunch on offer takes returns, so if she were selling fakes, it wouldn't necessarily be reflected in her feedback.



Oops, I meant to quote your message when I replied about the dust bags. &#128522;


----------



## giggetta

calexandre said:


> Hi *devik*, I saw those too-- including the color I really want, which is the cobalt suede. But are those authentic? It looks to me like the dustbags are the wrong color. Do MBs now come with gray dustbags? I admit it's been years since I bought a new pair, but they came with white and black dustbags when I did. The seller who has a bunch on offer takes returns, so if she were selling fakes, it wouldn't necessarily be reflected in her feedback.



My Sedarabys have the gray dustbag, they are from March 2013, bought at Barcelona's MB store


----------



## devik

Leafspark said:


> Yes, the newer Manolos come with light grey dust bags with white lettering. It's actually a nicer fabric because it's got a tight woven (almost linen-like) texture instead of the older white bags (which were more like felt and could transfer lint onto shoes if they had certain embellishments like crystals). I've ordered several pairs of BBs over the past year from Barneys and Saks, and they all had the grey dust bags. &#128522;





giggetta said:


> My Sedarabys have the gray dustbag, they are from March 2013, bought at Barcelona's MB store



It's helpful to get this info so thank you both for responding, but just a quick warning to anyone considering buying used: Dust bags are never a sign of when something is authentic or not. In fact, some scammers include authentic dustbags with their fake products. I've also seen authentic items being sold with fake dustbags. These accessories can be easily swapped out - plus, like both of you reported, the designers often switch things up with dustbags in different seasons or even different styles.


----------



## Leafspark

devik said:


> It's helpful to get this info so thank you both for responding, but just a quick warning to anyone considering buying used: Dust bags are never a sign of when something is authentic or not. In fact, some scammers include authentic dustbags with their fake products. I've also seen authentic items being sold with fake dustbags. These accessories can be easily swapped out - plus, like both of you reported, the designers often switch things up with dustbags in different seasons or even different styles.



Yes, you're absolutely right! Lots of these details to watch out for when buying. Must always be careful!&#128522;


----------



## Michele26

Troia said:


> Can anyone recommend a suede protector that I could easily buy online? I saw a scotchgard product that was highly rated on the U.S. Amazon site but didn't see reviews discussing using it on designer shoes.  For some reason my collection of Manolos in suede has exploded recently and I would like to keep them clean for as long as possible.  TIA!




Water and Stain Protector - Just make sure you let it dry completely on your shoes. 

http://leatherspa.com/collections/leather-care/products/water-and-stain-protector


----------



## rock_girl

Troia said:


> Can anyone recommend a suede protector that I could easily buy online? I saw a scotchgard product that was highly rated on the U.S. Amazon site but didn't see reviews discussing using it on designer shoes.  For some reason my collection of Manolos in suede has exploded recently and I would like to keep them clean for as long as possible.  TIA!




I use Meltonian on all my suede and exotic skin CLs, MBs, YSLs, et al. 

Meltonian Water & Stain Protector https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002TECJLS/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_frJuvb0DJW2F5
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002TECJLS/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_frJuvb0DJW2F5


----------



## ploomis85

The only ones I own, but I can no longer wear both of them


----------



## sarahlouise06

PhoenixH said:


> My new Hangisi



Amazing!!!!


----------



## pinktailcat

sarahlouise06 said:


> Amazing!!!!



Sorry I could not find the right place to post but I just wanted to share what I saw at Saks Pre-Sale....30% off... The sale for public opens 28th but saks card holder can participate pre-sale (they will put the pair aside for you).

 If you need SA info, PM me too.


----------



## ncch

I have a question for those who have had and worn the pacha for a while?  The ones with the clear PVC ..

Does the PVC turn yellow at all?  I'm thinking about getting them but I'm thinking they might change color after some wear from just getting dirty or sweat or dust.  Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

ncch said:


> I have a question for those who have had and worn the pacha for a while?  The ones with the clear PVC ..
> 
> Does the PVC turn yellow at all?  I'm thinking about getting them but I'm thinking they might change color after some wear from just getting dirty or sweat or dust.  Thanks!



I've owned many pairs of his shoes with the PVC and none of them ever changed color.


----------



## ncch

audreylita said:


> I've owned many pairs of his shoes with the PVC and none of them ever changed color.


 
thats good to hear!  just wanted to make sure before i get a pair!  thanks


----------



## kittymoomoo

My first purchases of Manolo blahnik from Saks San Francisco last weekend.  I feel in love with this leopard print but all the store had in stock was size 7.5  I'm an 8 in Chanel, CL, and Jchoos.  But I decided to try stretching them with a shoe stretcher at home and within 3 days they fit perfectly.  I then went on Saks.com they had these same pair in red on sale and in my size 8. Perfect red not too bright not too dark. I think I'm going to be switching to Manolo for a while.  The suede is so luxurious !!! Great just what i need another designer shoe addiction lol.


----------



## mrsronaldo

Looking for these, my size 34.5 is not available online.. can help me forward ur SA contact, anyone? Thanks in advance


----------



## mameakua

maithaa said:


> Manolo blahnik nadira jeweled pumps in violanta&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;



Loooove&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;... Where did get them...


----------



## princess621

kittymoomoo said:


> My first purchases of Manolo blahnik from Saks San Francisco last weekend.  I feel in love with this leopard print but all the store had in stock was size 7.5  I'm an 8 in Chanel, CL, and Jchoos.  But I decided to try stretching them with a shoe stretcher at home and within 3 days they fit perfectly.  I then went on Saks.com they had these same pair in red on sale and in my size 8. Perfect red not too bright not too dark. I think I'm going to be switching to Manolo for a while.  The suede is so luxurious !!! Great just what i need another designer shoe addiction lol.


Stunnning purchases!


----------



## kittymoomoo

princess621 said:


> Stunnning purchases!



Thanks princess621.


----------



## Michele26

kittymoomoo said:


> My first purchases of Manolo blahnik from Saks San Francisco last weekend.  I feel in love with this leopard print but all the store had in stock was size 7.5  I'm an 8 in Chanel, CL, and Jchoos.  But I decided to try stretching them with a shoe stretcher at home and within 3 days they fit perfectly.  I then went on Saks.com they had these same pair in red on sale and in my size 8. Perfect red not too bright not too dark. I think I'm going to be switching to Manolo for a while.  The suede is so luxurious !!! Great just what i need another designer shoe addiction lol.



Very pretty--love that red!


----------



## kittymoomoo

Michele26 said:


> Very pretty--love that red!



Thanks Michele - I'm always drawn to reds ! I love your avatar soo true about husbands lol   I'm a libra too !!


----------



## solouloulou

Hi MB fans, 

I need help. Is this pair Lisawiflo Suede Flower Pump true to size? 
I have read reviews that it's sister, Lisane is one to half size larger than usual? 

I am a 7.5 in MB in 70mmBB. 

Appreciate your help cos I saw this Lisawiflo Suede Flower Pump online now

Thanks


----------



## pinktailcat

solouloulou said:


> Hi MB fans,
> 
> I need help. Is this pair Lisawiflo Suede Flower Pump true to size?
> I have read reviews that it's sister, Lisane is one to half size larger than usual?
> 
> I am a 7.5 in MB in 70mmBB.
> 
> Appreciate your help cos I saw this Lisawiflo Suede Flower Pump online now
> 
> Thanks



I am no expert, but it rather depends on the style, the materials, and the heal hight!?

I am 36.5 for manolo BB 70 or 75, but BB105 36.5 suede is a bit big on me.
Also sandals, I am definitely 36. 

Now I ordered patent BB 105, 36.5, I am wondering if they fit me since they are patent.

Sorry I am not answering your question...but my guess is that if the material is suede, and the heal hight is not higher than 90, I would guess 37.5 should work for you??


----------



## Dhalia

Ladies I need help!
My 18 month old dd dropped some food on my sister's hangisi shoes. the stains aren't very big but can we clean them with baby wipes or something?


----------



## audreylita

Dhalia said:


> Ladies I need help!
> My 18 month old dd dropped some food on my sister's hangisi shoes. the stains aren't very big but can we clean them with baby wipes or something?



If it were me I would send them immediately to Leather Spa in New York.  I had a purple suede pair of Manolo Blahniks that got food grease on the vamp and they were stained badly.  I sent them up hoping for the best but expecting the worst and they sent them back to me looking brand new!

Do not try cleaning them yourself.  Send them directly to these people asap.

http://leatherspa.com


----------



## Love Of My Life

audreylita said:


> If it were me I would send them immediately to Leather Spa in New York.  I had a purple suede pair of Manolo Blahniks that got food grease on the vamp and they were stained badly.  I sent them up hoping for the best but expecting the worst and they sent them back to me looking brand new!
> 
> Do not try cleaning them yourself.  Send them directly to these people asap.
> 
> http://leatherspa.com


 


+1.. leatherspa is top notch for this...


----------



## missliberia

Look what I just got myself. 29th birthday was last week.


----------



## pinktailcat

missliberia said:


> Look what I just got myself. 29th birthday was last week.



Beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## 4Elegance

My new BB Strap purchased at Saks sale for under $250.  My second pair and won't be my last


----------



## poohbag

4Elegance said:


> View attachment 3056523
> 
> My new BB Strap purchased at Saks sale for under $250.  My second pair and won't be my last



So gorgeous! Congrats! I ordered my first pair of BB from Saks the other day too-can't wait to get them!


----------



## 4Elegance

poohbag said:


> So gorgeous! Congrats! I ordered my first pair of BB from Saks the other day too-can't wait to get them!




Yay can't wait to see modeling pics.  I'm sure you'll love them [emoji4]


----------



## poohbag

4Elegance said:


> Yay can't wait to see modeling pics.  I'm sure you'll love them [emoji4]



Here they are! My first pair of BBs-105mm anthracite coated satin pumps-60% off at Saks.


----------



## 4Elegance

poohbag said:


> Here they are! My first pair of BBs-105mm anthracite coated satin pumps-60% off at Saks.




Love these.  I purchased the same pair but sadly they were too large.  Enjoy


----------



## poohbag

4Elegance said:


> Love these.  I purchased the same pair but sadly they were too large.  Enjoy



Thanks! That's too bad they were too big. Though I love the pair you got!


----------



## Kyokei

Heels seem like the popular choice for Manolos, but I'm a fan of boots myself (both heeled and non heeled) and couldn't resist these.


----------



## JadeVetti

Have to share. Went to return a few dresses and walked out with 5 pairs of shoes, including some Manolo Blahnik. 

The draw? $150 BB strap pumps at Saks Off 5th. Had to have 'em.  These are plum in suede. They had a feast of colors and styles in Blahnik.  So many white boxes piled high.

Excuse the dim photo:


----------



## jess236

I bought my first pair of Manolo shoes - the Pretati suede pumps - black with blue trim.

Does anyone have these and do you find that you take the same size as the BB pump or do they run smaller?

Also I got the grey dustbag with it, but there is no copyright symbol after the "K" in Blahnik. Is this a new change to the dustbag?  I noticed that the newer shoes also don't have the copyright symbol after the "K" in Blahnik on the label inside the shoe.


----------



## LuxePRW

JadeVetti said:


> Have to share. Went to return a few dresses and walked out with 5 pairs of shoes, including some Manolo Blahnik.
> 
> The draw? $150 BB strap pumps at Saks Off 5th. Had to have 'em.  These are plum in suede. They had a feast of colors and styles in Blahnik.  So many white boxes piled high.
> 
> Excuse the dim photo:
> 
> View attachment 3074592



Those are gorgeous!  I'm so jealous - $150!!!


----------



## libertygirl

New Sedarabys


----------



## LouboutinHottie

New Leyan 105s


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Modeling pic:


----------



## jojochanel

My first Manolo - Newcio 70


----------



## audreylita

Just got these in all black.


----------



## audreylita

And these too.  Totally loving these new heels!


----------



## Sculli

My first Hangisi's, they are too pretty.


----------



## Michele26

Sculli said:


> My first Hangisi's, they are too pretty.
> View attachment 3117094




Love that color! Congratulations


----------



## LouboutinHottie

audreylita said:


> And these too.  Totally loving these new heels!



where did you buy the black ones from? I saw them in grey and purple, but I would love black for myself.


----------



## Michele26

audreylita said:


> And these too.  Totally loving these new heels!



I love the black pair!


----------



## Michele26

LouboutinHottie said:


> where did you buy the black ones from? I saw them in grey and purple, but I would love black for myself.



I saw them at Neiman's.


----------



## protein_

Hi everyone!

I'm ready to get my first pair (black suede BB) of Manolos, but I'm stuck on the heel height.  

I'm not sure if I should do 70mm or 90mm.  I really want to be able to wear them everyday, lunch/work, that kind of thing, so I'm leaning towards 70mm (I'm a pinch under 5'6).

Does anyone have any photos they could share (this thread is massive to go through it all!)?  Or any advice?  My other heels are all 4" or over, so I'm kind of leaning towards 70mm for diversity...  Hmm...!

edit: it's Emmanuelle Alt who has sold me on going for a simple black suede (not sure if hers are actually Manolo though), like here: trendyfeather.fr/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/EMMANUELLE-ALT-LEATHER-BLAZER-BASIC-TEE-CROPPED-DENIM-CLASSIC-SIMPLE-PUMPS-STREET-STYLE-LEE-OLIVEIRA-PHOTOGRAPHY.jpg


----------



## audreylita

LouboutinHottie said:


> where did you buy the black ones from? I saw them in grey and purple, but I would love black for myself.



I got them from Bergdorf Goodman although they are no longer available online.  And I checked Neiman Marcus and they seem to be out of them as well.  The MB boutique in Manhattan has them in dark blue and black.  The shoe is called Pagayomod.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

audreylita said:


> I got them from Bergdorf Goodman although they are no longer available online.  And I checked Neiman Marcus and they seem to be out of them as well.  The MB boutique in Manhattan has them in dark blue and black.  The shoe is called Pagayomod.





Michele26 said:


> I saw them at Neiman's.



Thanks guys! I will definitely be checking more for those.


----------



## ashlee_lehien

hi, can you check these shoes for me fake or authentic. thanks so much


----------



## audreylita

ashlee_lehien said:


> hi, can you check these shoes for me fake or authentic. thanks so much



Unless Manolo has made some major changes in this shoe, they are not authentic IMO.  Any other opinions would be welcome.  

You may want to repost your request in the shoe authentication thread.  Here's the link:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...s-read-1st-page-before-posting-32044-574.html


----------



## audreylita

LouboutinHottie said:


> where did you buy the black ones from? I saw them in grey and purple, but I would love black for myself.



Guess what popped up, they have it listed under pagayo and not pagayomod like the MB boutique.  The toe is very pointy and I had to go up a half size.  

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Mano...id%3D31662&eItemId=prod112010018&cmCat=search


----------



## LouboutinHottie

audreylita said:


> Guess what popped up, they have it listed under pagayo and not pagayomod like the MB boutique.  The toe is very pointy and I had to go up a half size.
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Mano...id%3D31662&eItemId=prod112010018&cmCat=search



Oh sorry I meant these ones!


----------



## audreylita

LouboutinHottie said:


> Oh sorry I meant these ones!



That shoe is called Minis.  My heel height is 3.5", 90 mm from the boutique.  Neiman Marcus has it in a 4" heel and Nordstroms has it as well but they don't say how high the heel is.  Anyway it's out there and the shoes looks gorgeous on.  Good luck!


----------



## aritziababe

I'm planning to get my first pair of Manolo Hangisi. I'm having trouble deciding on the color as well as the height of the heels. Pls all manolo lover Pls come forward and help me with my tough decision as I can only buy 1 pair for now. I'm deciding between :
Black - flats or 70mm heels?
OR
Navy blue - flats or 70 mm heels? 

Flats or heels? I'm super duper torn!


----------



## audreylita

aritziababe said:


> I'm planning to get my first pair of Manolo Hangisi. I'm having trouble deciding on the color as well as the height of the heels. Pls all manolo lover Pls come forward and help me with my tough decision as I can only buy 1 pair for now. I'm deciding between :
> Black - flats or 70mm heels?
> OR
> Navy blue - flats or 70 mm heels?
> 
> Flats or heels? I'm super duper torn!



I think the short answer would be what do you wear most in your life?  Flats or heels?  And would you pick black or navy if you were picking a shoe to wear today?  Pick something that you will use more in your life.  Not something that is different and special and you find yourself 'saving' it for the right time to wear it.


----------



## aritziababe

audreylita said:


> I think the short answer would be what do you wear most in your life?  Flats or heels?  And would you pick black or navy if you were picking a shoe to wear today?  Pick something that you will use more in your life.  Not something that is different and special and you find yourself 'saving' it for the right time to wear it.


 
Let's see... I wear flats most. I would pick black! Hahaha
I prolly get the black flats first and my second pair will be a heels in blue!


----------



## JuneHawk

Latest purchase.  Alba in navy suede.


----------



## Michele26

JuneHawk said:


> Latest purchase.  Alba in navy suede.



Gorgeous!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

JuneHawk said:


> Latest purchase.  Alba in navy suede.



Love these! And they're signed too, awesome!!


----------



## canyongirl

JuneHawk said:


> Latest purchase.  Alba in navy suede.


Gorgeous shoes and amazing that they are signed!!!  I would be afraid to wear them and mess them up.


----------



## audreylita

*Manolo Blahnik and André Leon Talley Talk Rihanna, Trash, and Classic Style*


http://www.vogue.com/13335336/manol...1&spJobID=583389069&spReportId=NTgzMzg5MDY5S0


----------



## LavenderIce

audreylita said:


> *Manolo Blahnik and André Leon Talley Talk Rihanna, Trash, and Classic Style*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vogue.com/13335336/manol...1&spJobID=583389069&spReportId=NTgzMzg5MDY5S0




Thanks for posting. Now I want to get the book.


----------



## rock_girl

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for posting. Now I want to get the book.




Ditto!


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## LavenderIce

My second MB pair: purple patent BB 105


----------



## LouboutinHottie

New to my growing collection: The Rogustta in black patent leather.


----------



## Ralli

audreylita said:


> Unless Manolo has made some major changes in this shoe, they are not authentic IMO.  Any other opinions would be welcome.
> 
> You may want to repost your request in the shoe authentication thread.  Here's the link:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...s-read-1st-page-before-posting-32044-574.html


Actually, Manolo did have some changes in his stamping/heel taps, so I'm pretty sure they actually are real.


----------



## audreylita

Ralli said:


> Actually, Manolo did have some changes in his stamping/heel taps, so I'm pretty sure they actually are real.



Thank you.  I've been buying his shoes since the 80's and have purchased over 2,000 pairs over the years (fortunately my foot has changed sizes a few times).  I've never purchased a pair with lifts that are a different color hue than the heel (dark colored shoes with black lifts).    But yes, anything is possible.


----------



## LavenderIce

LouboutinHottie said:


> New to my growing collection: The Rogustta in black patent leather.



Nice!


----------



## Ralli

audreylita said:


> Thank you.  I've been buying his shoes since the 80's and have purchased over 2,000 pairs over the years (fortunately my foot has changed sizes a few times).  I've never purchased a pair with lifts that are a different color hue than the heel (dark colored shoes with black lifts).    But yes, anything is possible.



That 2000 pair count clearly makes you the expert (holy crap on that, BTW...!), but I do remember those kinds of taps on some of the new models. Those taps may not even be original to the shoes (which does raise suspicions), but now I'm interested in anyone with experience with the new styles!


----------



## audreylita

Ralli said:


> That 2000 pair count clearly makes you the expert (holy crap on that, BTW...!), but I do remember those kinds of taps on some of the new models. Those taps may not even be original to the shoes (which does raise suspicions), but now I'm interested in anyone with experience with the new styles!



I buy the majority of my shoes from the boutique in Manhattan.  And yes, maybe the tips have been changed elsewhere.  You never know.


----------



## Kayapo97

LouboutinHottie said:


> New to my growing collection: The Rogustta in black patent leather.


 
very nice


----------



## Ralli

audreylita said:


> Thank you.  I've been buying his shoes since the 80's and have purchased over 2,000 pairs over the years (fortunately my foot has changed sizes a few times).  I've never purchased a pair with lifts that are a different color hue than the heel (dark colored shoes with black lifts).    But yes, anything is possible.


Just wanted to let you know I saw another pair of Manolos with the same kind of taps (different shade taps than heels with the metallic feature at the junction of the tap/heel), so they're probably authentic.


----------



## audreylita

Ralli said:


> Just wanted to let you know I saw another pair of Manolos with the same kind of taps (different shade taps than heels with the metallic feature at the junction of the tap/heel), so they're probably authentic.



Where did you see them?


----------



## Ralli

audreylita said:


> Where did you see them?


I saw them on The Real Real (online consignment store) and they're pretty damn good about authenticity.


----------



## ecofashionnews

mine[emoji1]


----------



## Michele26

ecofashionnews said:


> View attachment 3153886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine[emoji1]



Congratulations, just beautiful!


----------



## ecofashionnews

Michele26 said:


> Congratulations, just beautiful!




Thanks! Looking forward to getting more colours in my collection![emoji1]


----------



## Lake4

Please help me decide the color between these two Manolos. Thanks!


----------



## Lake4

Please help me chose the color. Thanks!


----------



## hhl4vr

Lake4 said:


> Please help me chose the color. Thanks!




I like the purple one


----------



## Lake4

Thank you so much! I'm drawn to both equally. Feel that the green/Aqua might be too bright for my skin tone,...not sure though.


----------



## LavenderIce

Lake4 said:


> Thank you so much! I'm drawn to both equally. Feel that the green/Aqua might be too bright for my skin tone,...not sure though.




I like them both. I'm a purple person, so I may be biased for that, but the aqua looks like such a bright, happy color.  I think they both look good on you.


----------



## audreylita

Lake4 said:


> Please help me chose the color. Thanks!



Purple.


----------



## Lake4

LavenderIce said:


> I like them both. I'm a purple person, so I may be biased for that, but the aqua looks like such a bright, happy color.  I think they both look good on you.


It's funny, how most people I've asked are drawn to the purple, but I keep getting attracted more and more to the green. Also, I do have a lot of fuchsia shoes in my wardrobe, maybe a purple wouldn't make such a difference? Decisions, decisions


----------



## pcil

Lake4 said:


> Please help me decide the color between these two Manolos. Thanks!



I like the aqua one.


----------



## loves

Lake4 said:


> Please help me chose the color. Thanks!



purple is beautiful but so is the other one.
can't you get both?


----------



## Floozie Kitten

I have 2 pairs. I'm more of a louboutin girl... But I love my Manolos so I guess the collection will grow...
1st pair......


----------



## Floozie Kitten

And my second pair (new)


----------



## audreylita

Floozie Kitten said:


> I have 2 pairs. I'm more of a louboutin girl... But I love my Manolos so I guess the collection will grow...
> 1st pair......



These are fabulous!  I'm a sucker for any of his print shoes and am mad for this new heel.  Congrats on these great shoes!


----------



## cmm62

Floozie Kitten said:


> And my second pair (new)




The way these shoes sparkle when you walk in them is [emoji7]enjoy every second in them!


----------



## Floozie Kitten

audreylita said:


> These are fabulous!  I'm a sucker for any of his print shoes and am mad for this new heel.  Congrats on these great shoes!



Thank you. At first I was not sure of the heel, it nearly put me off the shoe... But it has really grown on me. And makes the shoe quite easy to walk in


----------



## Floozie Kitten

cmm62 said:


> The way these shoes sparkle when you walk in them is [emoji7]enjoy every second in them!



Thank you. Do you have a pair? What colour? There are so many beautiful colours to choose from


----------



## cmm62

Floozie Kitten said:


> Thank you. Do you have a pair? What colour? There are so many beautiful colours to choose from




I do and I also have the blue! I'd love to have the whole rainbow haha [emoji5]&#65039; they are always so stunning to wear.


----------



## maithaa

mameakua said:


> Loooove[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Where did get them...





Thank you dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; from Harvey Nichols emirates mall / Dubai


----------



## maithaa

Lake4 said:


> Please help me chose the color. Thanks!




Go for the green[emoji172][emoji172][emoji7]


----------



## Lake4

Thank you ladies for your input. Here is my purchase!


----------



## Floozie Kitten

Lake4 said:


> Thank you ladies for your input. Here is my purchase!



They are so beautiful


----------



## Lake4

Thank you! Here is another choice of color. Please help me decide thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

Floozie Kitten said:


> I have 2 pairs. I'm more of a louboutin girl... But I love my Manolos so I guess the collection will grow...
> 1st pair......





Floozie Kitten said:


> And my second pair (new)



I'm more of a CL girl too, but like you, I hope my MB collection will grow.  I only have two pairs of BB, but I would love to add something like your first pairs.  I love that heel!  And, the Hangisi always takes my breath away!  Congrats on your two beauties!


----------



## LavenderIce

Lake4 said:


> Thank you ladies for your input. Here is my purchase!



Good choice!  You really can't go wrong with such a beauty!


----------



## LavenderIce

Lake4 said:


> Thank you! Here is another choice of color. Please help me decide thanks!



I love them both!  My worry with the yellow is if they would get dirty easily.  I also consider them a more spring/summer color, but I don't see anything wrong with wearing sunshine all year round.    The purple is classic.  I can also see them being worn all year round.  Tough decision.  

Oh, wait, are you building a rainbow?  In that case, get both!


----------



## Lake4

Lavender Ice you are super sweet for your comments! I'd love to build a Monolo Rainbow someday  
The only reason Im a tad bit skeptical about the purple hangisi's is because I have a ton of fuchsia and pink purplish shoes in my wardrobe already. I have seven CLs but they are mostly black, brown suede, gold or nude. The Manolos will give color to my wardrobe. Hopefully  but both are stunning truly. 
Do u own any MB's? If so what kind and color?


----------



## Floozie Kitten

Lake4 said:


> Thank you! Here is another choice of color. Please help me decide thanks!



I vote yellow. I love yellow shoes


----------



## Lake4

Floozie Kitten said:


> I vote yellow. I love yellow shoes


Thank you Floozie Kitten! Like Lavender Ice said, a bit of sunshine on ones feet can't hurt now can't it? You have lovely shoes as well!


----------



## Floozie Kitten

Lake4 said:


> Thank you Floozie Kitten! Like Lavender Ice said, a bit of sunshine on ones feet can't hurt now can't it? You have lovely shoes as well!



Thank you
I got my blue hangisi just last week for my birthday. My sister told me to get the yellow. But I really wanted the Carrie pair.
I have yellow louboutins that are never off my feet during the summer. I don't wear them so much in the winter. BUT with the hangisi, I think it is a different story - as they are satin and also have the beautiful brooch, I really feel you could wear them all year around. Let us know your choice. It's been nice chatting with you.


----------



## SLCsocialite

I love my BB Metallic pumps. I am not sure why but all other materials fit so much more snug


----------



## hhl4vr

SLCsocialite said:


> I love my BB Metallic pumps. I am not sure why but all other materials fit so much more snug


 
Wow, those are absolutely gorgeous, thanks for sharing and welcome back, noticed you were away for awhile,


----------



## LavenderIce

Lake4 said:


> Lavender Ice you are super sweet for your comments! I'd love to build a Monolo Rainbow someday
> The only reason Im a tad bit skeptical about the purple hangisi's is because I have a ton of fuchsia and pink purplish shoes in my wardrobe already. I have seven CLs but they are mostly black, brown suede, gold or nude. The Manolos will give color to my wardrobe. Hopefully  but both are stunning truly.
> Do u own any MB's? If so what kind and color?




If you have a lot of pink and purple shoes in your collection, I would go with the yellow! 

Yes, I do have MBs.  I have two pairs of BBs in metallic purple and neon orange.


----------



## LavenderIce

SLCsocialite said:


> I love my BB Metallic pumps. I am not sure why but all other materials fit so much more snug



They are gorgeous!  I have two pairs of metallic BBs (both size 36.5) and they fit differently from each other.  One is more snug and the other is a bit more loose that I have to wear them with ball of foot pads.


----------



## SLCsocialite

LavenderIce said:


> They are gorgeous!  I have two pairs of metallic BBs (both size 36.5) and they fit differently from each other.  One is more snug and the other is a bit more loose that I have to wear them with ball of foot pads.



Yeah mine are perfect! I bought a pair of patent BB's and they made me feel like I was squeezing my foot in a smaller size... boo. 



hhl4vr said:


> Wow, those are absolutely gorgeous, thanks for sharing and welcome back, noticed you were away for awhile,



Thank you so much dear!!


----------



## Kayapo97

SLCsocialite said:


> I love my BB Metallic pumps. I am not sure why but all other materials fit so much more snug


 
Love his BB style, have lots myself


----------



## Lake4

Floozie Kitten said:


> Thank you
> I got my blue hangisi just last week for my birthday. My sister told me to get the yellow. But I really wanted the Carrie pair.
> I have yellow louboutins that are never off my feet during the summer. I don't wear them so much in the winter. BUT with the hangisi, I think it is a different story - as they are satin and also have the beautiful brooch, I really feel you could wear them all year around. Let us know your choice. It's been nice chatting with you.


True, I feel that the satin sheen makes the color change in different types of light and gives the shoe some play. Wow, yellow Louboutins eh? Lovely! Post a photo if u can. Really enjoyed your input!


----------



## Lake4

LavenderIce said:


> If you have a lot of pink and purple shoes in your collection, I would go with the yellow!
> 
> Yes, I do have MBs.  I have two pairs of BBs in metallic purple and neon orange.


The colors you have in your BBs sound amazing! What I wouldn't give for an Orange hangisi!


----------



## Floozie Kitten

Lake4 said:


> True, I feel that the satin sheen makes the color change in different types of light and gives the shoe some play. Wow, yellow Louboutins eh? Lovely! Post a photo if u can. Really enjoyed your input!



Thank you. I have linked below a thread I posted about my louboutin collection. There is a pic of my yellow pair here (pic 7) 

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/sharing-my-christian-louboutin-collection-926662.html


----------



## Lake4

Floozie Kitten said:


> Thank you. I have linked below a thread I posted about my louboutin collection. There is a pic of my yellow pair here (pic 7)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/sharing-my-christian-louboutin-collection-926662.html


I thoroughly enjoyed perusing through your lovely CL collection. The yellow CLs are simply amazing! Enjoy each and every shoe you own  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lake4

Clearly Cinderella approves of my purchase (es)! A bit o' sunshine for my feet.


----------



## ecofashionnews

Lake4 said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed perusing through your lovely CL collection. The yellow CLs are simply amazing! Enjoy each and every shoe you own  thanks for sharing!




Beautiful! Enjoy![emoji123]


----------



## LavenderIce

Lake4 said:


> Clearly Cinderella approves of my purchase (es)! A bit o' sunshine for my feet.




Good choices!  Love the colors.


----------



## LavenderIce

MB boutique presale has begun!  Does anyone have anything coming?  I'll be going to Vegas in a couple of weeks.  Hopefully, there will still be something left by the time I get there.


----------



## Lunabeam

Hi there, I'm so sorry to gate crash this post, but I'm desperate to know something about spotting a counterfeit Manolo Blahnik shoe. I'm looking at the Hangisi 'Something Blue' style. In my quests for answers, I have been searching many websites like Saks, Harrods, Harvey Nics and Nordstrom to look at their MBH collections, however, some pictures appear to show both the label with the 'R' symbol at the end of the last letter, and without the 'R' symbol. I am going insane not knowing and would like someone who knows their MB's to help me out. Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

.


----------



## audreylita

Lunabeam said:


> Hi there, I'm so sorry to gate crash this post, but I'm desperate to know something about spotting a counterfeit Manolo Blahnik shoe. I'm looking at the Hangisi 'Something Blue' style. In my quests for answers, I have been searching many websites like Saks, Harrods, Harvey Nics and Nordstrom to look at their MBH collections, however, some pictures appear to show both the label with the 'R' symbol at the end of the last letter, and without the 'R' symbol. I am going insane not knowing and would like someone who knows their MB's to help me out. Thank you!



Don't worry if you're buying from a reputable department store.  In the future please post any authentication questions on this thread.  Thanks.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...s-read-1st-page-before-posting-32044-585.html


----------



## fujico

I've longed for a pair of Manolo Blahnik BB pump. I am planning to get one, but can't decide which material is better, leather or suede. It seems suede BB is more comfortable to wear and that leather BB is easier to take care of.  

Please give me some advice.


----------



## audreylita

fujico said:


> I've longed for a pair of Manolo Blahnik BB pump. I am planning to get one, but can't decide which material is better, leather or suede. It seems suede BB is more comfortable to wear and that leather BB is easier to take care of.
> 
> Please give me some advice.



Buy the ones you think you'll wear more.  I personally love suede and still have some of his suede shoes going back decades.  I've had to resole them but the suede has held up.


----------



## LavenderIce

fujico said:


> I've longed for a pair of Manolo Blahnik BB pump. I am planning to get one, but can't decide which material is better, leather or suede. It seems suede BB is more comfortable to wear and that leather BB is easier to take care of.
> 
> Please give me some advice.




My only two pairs of BBs are patent.  I'd love more in all fabrications.  You really can't go wrong with them, no matter what the material.  As *audreylita* said, suede can last if you take care of it.


----------



## rock_girl

fujico said:


> I've longed for a pair of Manolo Blahnik BB pump. I am planning to get one, but can't decide which material is better, leather or suede. It seems suede BB is more comfortable to wear and that leather BB is easier to take care of.
> 
> Please give me some advice.




I have several pairs of Manolo BBs in patent, kid, and snakeskin. I don't have any in suede, because it rains constantly here. 

I love the patent...so durable and easy to care for!  I take them in a 39.5 as they don't stretch. I also love the snakeskin, which are durable if cared for properly.  It hake the snakeskin, suede, and kid leather in a 39 as they do stretch a little. 

I think your choice should be based on the three criteria (this is how I make my shoe decisions)...
1) your lifestyle
2) the weather where you live
3) the amount of effort you want to put into caring for them

For me, the answered are as follows:
1) I can be hard on my shoes, do I prefer durable materials
2) it rains A LOT here, so suede and satin are out
3) I am willing to put in the time for preventative and long term care, which is why I have so many pairs of snakeskin.


----------



## kewave

Ushering in 2016 with my new Manolo Hangisi Lace!


----------



## cwxx

fujico said:


> I've longed for a pair of Manolo Blahnik BB pump. I am planning to get one, but can't decide which material is better, leather or suede. It seems suede BB is more comfortable to wear and that leather BB is easier to take care of.
> 
> Please give me some advice.



I've found patent easiest to take care of, then leather, then suede, even though suede is more comfortable for my wide feet. But I live in a place where it gets wet and snowy so anything suede would automatically be out for usually half a year. I also go back and forth on the look of suede, I have one pair with super shiny embellishments on the toe but otherwise, I prefer the look of leather for my high pumps.


----------



## Knicole

kewave said:


> Ushering in 2016 with my new Manolo Hangisi Lace!



Those are beautiful!


----------



## rock_girl

kewave said:


> Ushering in 2016 with my new Manolo Hangisi Lace!




I have never seen lace Hangisi. These are stunning! Are they from the current season, our past season?


----------



## kewave

Knicole said:


> Those are beautiful!


Thank you!



rock_girl said:


> I have never seen lace Hangisi. These are stunning! Are they from the current season, our past season?


Well, I just bought them a couple of days ago. They are probably avail in Bergdorf, Neiman Marcus, Harrods, etc. However, like many Hangisi, stocks could be quite limited.


----------



## loveshoes1

Hi ladies, how does the sizing run on the 70 mm suede BB pumps?  I'm a 38.5 in the rounded toe 105 mm BB pump. Thank you!


----------



## cmm62

Headed out in these tonight [emoji175]


----------



## rock_girl

cmm62 said:


> Headed out in these tonight [emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3243447
> 
> View attachment 3243449




Oh! I love the tweed.


----------



## cmm62

rock_girl said:


> Oh! I love the tweed.




Thanks! Me too [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## rock_girl

Today I'm wearing BB with the almond toe


----------



## audreylita

rock_girl said:


> Today I'm wearing BB with the almond toe
> View attachment 3247505
> View attachment 3247506
> View attachment 3247509



I love the BB in the almond toe.  This shoe is so comfy and looks amazing.  Love your pattern, haven't seen this yet.  Funny but Manolo is not a fan of the rounder toes and you'll only see the pointy versions in the boutique.


----------



## LavenderIce

rock_girl said:


> Today I'm wearing BB with the almond toe
> View attachment 3247505
> View attachment 3247506
> View attachment 3247509



Looks good *rock_girl*!  I've always been curious to see the round toe BB on.  Reminds me of the CL Simple Pump with a longer vamp and thin heel.


----------



## hermes_obsessed

I am over the moon! I have these babies on order as my size just popped up on the Nordstrom website! Been eyeing them since they first came out back in the fall and while I prefer to buy salon shoes at the sale in June I didn't want to risk not having these in my closet!


----------



## cmm62

hermes_obsessed said:


> I am over the moon! I have these babies on order as my size just popped up on the Nordstrom website! Been eyeing them since they first came out back in the fall and while I prefer to buy salon shoes at the sale in June I didn't want to risk not having these in my closet!




Oh I love those! Love the red plaid that came out in the fall too. Congrats on snagging them!


----------



## rock_girl

Manolo BB in iridescent snakeskin


----------



## rock_girl

hermes_obsessed said:


> I am over the moon! I have these babies on order as my size just popped up on the Nordstrom website! Been eyeing them since they first came out back in the fall and while I prefer to buy salon shoes at the sale in June I didn't want to risk not having these in my closet!




Love!!  I totally need these in my life.


----------



## marjezz

Hi guys, just wanna share with you all my new purchase  I decided to get this baby when my sis purchased hers 
The Blue Royal Hangisi Flats is mine and the Fuchsia Pink Hangisi Flats belongs to my sis  







and so here's my Manolo mini collection


----------



## LavenderIce

marjezz said:


> Hi guys, just wanna share with you all my new purchase  I decided to get this baby when my sis purchased hers
> The Blue Royal Hangisi Flats is mine and the Fuchsia Pink Hangisi Flats belongs to my sis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and so here's my Manolo mini collection




All are gorgeous!  I like the brooch of your blue Hangisi.


----------



## marjezz

LavenderIce said:


> All are gorgeous!  I like the brooch of your blue Hangisi.


Thanks  I was lucky to be able to find the silver rhinestones  It's been on my wish list for ages


----------



## MsHermesAU

marjezz said:


> Hi guys, just wanna share with you all my new purchase  I decided to get this baby when my sis purchased hers
> The Blue Royal Hangisi Flats is mine and the Fuchsia Pink Hangisi Flats belongs to my sis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and so here's my Manolo mini collection



Wow, I LOVE your all-black swans  Where did you find them?


----------



## marjezz

MsHermesAU said:


> Wow, I LOVE your all-black swans  Where did you find them?


Thanks dear  I got them from Barneys online, if i'm not wrong it is a Barney's Exclusive


----------



## rock_girl

Maiden voyage of my 105mm BB Embroidered Chevron & Suede Pumps - I love the detail!!


----------



## hhl4vr

rock_girl said:


> Maiden voyage of my 105mm BB Embroidered Chevron & Suede Pumps - I love the detail!!
> View attachment 3289499
> View attachment 3289500
> View attachment 3289501
> View attachment 3289502
> View attachment 3289503




Wow, those are very lovely - nice color and detail.


----------



## rock_girl

I just adore the subtle shimmer and varying green - gold - black tones in this skin. It's overcast today so it's hard to see in the photos (with and without flash).


----------



## citylicious

rock_girl said:


> I just adore the subtle shimmer and varying green - gold - black tones in this skin. It's overcast today so it's hard to see in the photos (with and without flash).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291296
> View attachment 3291297
> View attachment 3291298
> View attachment 3291299
> View attachment 3291300




Lovely shoes!! They look beautiful on you [emoji175][emoji4]


----------



## natalia0128

Does it look weird if you wear manolo blanik Hangisi blue statin daily ( work, go out on weekend)?
I always dream to buy Manolo Blahnik in Satin Blue for my wedding shoes, but it will not happen for 2-3 years. I love the shoes so much i wnat to wear it when i first i open it. I am afraid too much to wear daily .


----------



## randr21

natalia0128 said:


> Does it look weird if you wear manolo blanik Hangisi blue statin daily ( work, go out on weekend)?
> I always dream to buy Manolo Blahnik in Satin Blue for my wedding shoes, but it will not happen for 2-3 years. I love the shoes so much i wnat to wear it when i first i open it. I am afraid too much to wear daily .


Satin is not meant to be worn daily, and I'd recommend you stain guard it first.


----------



## audreylita

natalia0128 said:


> Does it look weird if you wear manolo blanik Hangisi blue statin daily ( work, go out on weekend)?
> I always dream to buy Manolo Blahnik in Satin Blue for my wedding shoes, but it will not happen for 2-3 years. I love the shoes so much i wnat to wear it when i first i open it. I am afraid too much to wear daily .



I have seen people wearing them on a daily basis and I wear mine with jeans all the time and always get compliments.  I have not stain guarded mine and have had no problems.


----------



## natalia0128

randr21 said:


> Satin is not meant to be worn daily, and I'd recommend you stain guard it first.



What do You use stain guard?


----------



## Tingeling

Yay, first Manolo's. My wedding shoes, I am in love


----------



## natalia0128

Tingeling said:


> Yay, first Manolo's. My wedding shoes, I am in love



yeah, I love that color so much, did you get low heel? 
LOVe love love 
I am getting one in 105 mm, will post picture when i receive it.


----------



## Tingeling

natalia0128 said:


> yeah, I love that color so much, did you get low heel?
> LOVe love love
> I am getting one in 105 mm, will post picture when i receive it.



Hi there, yes I got the 5cm heel. I am going to walk all day in Paris so wanted to be on the safe side lol. Please post a picture when you get yours


----------



## fujico

rock_girl said:


> I have several pairs of Manolo BBs in patent, kid, and snakeskin. I don't have any in suede, because it rains constantly here.
> 
> I love the patent...so durable and easy to care for!  I take them in a 39.5 as they don't stretch. I also love the snakeskin, which are durable if cared for properly.  It hake the snakeskin, suede, and kid leather in a 39 as they do stretch a little.
> 
> I think your choice should be based on the three criteria (this is how I make my shoe decisions)...
> 1) your lifestyle
> 2) the weather where you live
> 3) the amount of effort you want to put into caring for them
> 
> For me, the answered are as follows:
> 1) I can be hard on my shoes, do I prefer durable materials
> 2) it rains A LOT here, so suede and satin are out
> 3) I am willing to put in the time for preventative and long term care, which is why I have so many pairs of snakeskin.



Thank you for such helpful advice!  I buy a pair of flat black Hangisi and BB heels. They're so beautiful and comfortable. I couldn't take my eyes off them as I walked into the store.


----------



## Feniabrat

Oh my god im so obsessed with these [emoji7][emoji7] Do we know any online store with sales on manolos??


----------



## coconutsboston

rock_girl said:


> I just adore the subtle shimmer and varying green - gold - black tones in this skin. It's overcast today so it's hard to see in the photos (with and without flash).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291296
> View attachment 3291297
> View attachment 3291298
> View attachment 3291299
> View attachment 3291300


These are so lovely!


----------



## audreylita

Feniabrat said:


> Oh my god im so obsessed with these [emoji7][emoji7] Do we know any online store with sales on manolos??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308750



I personally have never seen the hangisi on sale anywhere.  You may need to buy pre-owned if you're looking for a deal.


----------



## natalia0128

Feniabrat said:


> Oh my god im so obsessed with these [emoji7][emoji7] Do we know any online store with sales on manolos??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308750



Hey, i asked this queation before in one of another thread. The manolo sometime one sale with seasonal style only. I also looked around for this brand  on sale.  but you can always try when department stores offer promotion 
i bought one in satin blue in hangisi from saks with percent off or gift card


----------



## natalia0128

Feniabrat said:


> Oh my god im so obsessed with these [emoji7][emoji7] Do we know any online store with sales on manolos??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308750



http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...ore-to-get-manolo-blahnik-hangisi-932556.html


----------



## rock_girl

coconutsboston said:


> These are so lovely!




Thank you!!


----------



## natalia0128

Hello Manolo Lovers, 
I would like to hear from you guys about next hangisi purchase. 
SO i bought the blue satin (105mm)couple days ago, I am so in love with it. I am planning to get another one.
What color would you suggest? Black, red, green or white. and should I get 70mm or 105mm.
Thank you
I cannot wait to read all your suggestions


----------



## audreylita

natalia0128 said:


> Hello Manolo Lovers,
> I would like to hear from you guys about next hangisi purchase.
> SO i bought the blue satin (105mm)couple days ago, I am so in love with it. I am planning to get another one.
> What color would you suggest? Black, red, green or white. and should I get 70mm or 105mm.
> Thank you
> I cannot wait to read all your suggestions



I personally love the higher heel but own this shoe in all the heel heights.  I lean towards black and red, at least in my wardrobe they get the most use.  Plus I'm loving the floral fabrics, I have the butterfly in the 105 and also the flat and am loving the 105 with cuffed jeans.


----------



## JuneHawk

I can't remember if I posted these or not, but I bought them a few months ago. Rogustta and they are snake skin. [emoji7]


----------



## Kayapo97

JuneHawk said:


> I can't remember if I posted these or not, but I bought them a few months ago. Rogustta and they are snake skin. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3320197


 
Very lovely


----------



## natalia0128

Does anyone know where can I find this sticker like this?


----------



## audreylita

natalia0128 said:


> Does anyone know where can I find this sticker like this?



You may want to ask your local cobbler.


----------



## audreylita

Just got several more pairs of the hangisi, in different heel heights.  Here a very neutral pair that work perfectly with jeans.  So comfy even on their first outing!


----------



## LavenderIce

audreylita said:


> Just got several more pairs of the hangisi, in different heel heights.  Here a very neutral pair that work perfectly with jeans.  So comfy even on their first outing!




Looks good!  You're brave to wear them with jeans. Any issues with color transfer?


----------



## audreylita

LavenderIce said:


> Looks good!  You're brave to wear them with jeans. Any issues with color transfer?



No these jeans have been washed 100 times.  Definitely would not have worn them with new jeans!


----------



## audreylita

Breaking in my new denim 105 cm hangisi's.   Waiting for my car at the car wash.  Super comfy on their first outing!


----------



## audreylita

Another pair, champagne in 105 as well. Also totally comfy the first day out. I get SO many compliments on this style, especially since I always wear them with jeans.


----------



## shopjulynne

my first pair of hangisi... I'm in love!


----------



## LavenderIce

JuneHawk said:


> I can't remember if I posted these or not, but I bought them a few months ago. Rogustta and they are snake skin. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3320197



Great pair!



audreylita said:


> Breaking in my new denim 105 cm hangisi's.   Waiting for my car at the car wash.  Super comfy on their first outing!



You must have a classy car wash!  



audreylita said:


> Another pair, champagne in 105 as well. Also totally comfy the first day out. I get SO many compliments on this style, especially since I always wear them with jeans.



Beautiful!



shopjulynne said:


> my first pair of hangisi... I'm in love!
> View attachment 3361277



They really are a gorgeous pair!


----------



## cloee

Tried these on and went home with my very first pair. love it.


----------



## LavenderIce

cloee said:


> Tried these on and went home with my very first pair. love it.




Congrats on your first pair!  They look comfy and the color is so rich.


----------



## cloee

LavenderIce said:


> Congrats on your first pair!  They look comfy and the color is so rich.



Thank you for your kind words.
 Seems like this will be the start of an addiction to Manolo's. I'm looking forward to wearing them once it stops raining here.


----------



## meowmeow94

I love the Hangisi  Looking to add a red pair 5cm or flat to the current collection. Which one is more comfortable / walkable in? &#9786;&#65039; I have the tallest (~11cm I believe). It's comfortable overall but hurt by the end of a night out.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I just received my order from Nordstroms today and I'm so in love with this pair. 

Only problem is I think it may be a little too tight due to how pointy the front is. I got a size 6.5  for this Hangisi and I usually wear 6.5 for my Bb pumps. With the bb pumps, size 7 was a little big as my heel was constantly sliding out. 

So should i just keep 6.5? Will it stretch or should I get size 37? 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## demicouture

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> View attachment 3370480
> 
> 
> I just received my order from Nordstroms today and I'm so in love with this pair.
> 
> Only problem is I think it may be a little too tight due to how pointy the front is. I got a size 6.5  for this Hangisi and I usually wear 6.5 for my Bb pumps. With the bb pumps, size 7 was a little big as my heel was constantly sliding out.
> 
> So should i just keep 6.5? Will it stretch or should I get size 37?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!




Sorry I can't be of any help about the sizing, I find them to be all over the place[emoji57]
But they are STUNNING [emoji1433][emoji171]


----------



## demicouture

Pic from my insta @babymoghi
These are my newest ones and I'm in love! They go with everything and the lace makes them so comfy[emoji16][emoji171][emoji16]
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## LavenderIce

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> View attachment 3370480
> 
> 
> I just received my order from Nordstroms today and I'm so in love with this pair.
> 
> Only problem is I think it may be a little too tight due to how pointy the front is. I got a size 6.5  for this Hangisi and I usually wear 6.5 for my Bb pumps. With the bb pumps, size 7 was a little big as my heel was constantly sliding out.
> 
> So should i just keep 6.5? Will it stretch or should I get size 37?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!



Gorgeous pair!  I take a 36.5 in the BB as well and my only experience with the Hangisi is with a 37.  I'm not sure if you're familiar with Louboutin, but I find the BB and Hangisi to be similar to the Pigalle and Decollete 868 respectively and I'm a 37 and 37.5 in those.  For me personally, I prefer to go with a half size up than stick with a pair that is too tight.  I don't wear them often enough for them to stretch out.



demicouture said:


> Pic from my insta @babymoghi
> These are my newest ones and I'm in love! They go with everything and the lace makes them so comfy[emoji16][emoji171][emoji16]
> Thanks for letting me share!



Thanks for sharing.  They are pretty!


----------



## Icyss

My new manolo's


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Icyss said:


> My new manolo's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374372




Love them. How do you find the sizings to be? Are they true to size for you?


----------



## Icyss

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Love them. How do you find the sizings to be? Are they true to size for you?




Thank you. I stick to my regular 36 size on the black hangisi while i went half size up on the red flats[emoji4]


----------



## loveydovey35

My fist pair of MB! 
I just loved the color and took the plunge, I am def buying more in the near future. 


Had to share the picture of my puppy salivating over these shoes when I first took them out...I just hope she never gets ahold of them!


----------



## labellavita27

loveydovey35 said:


> My fist pair of MB!
> I just loved the color and took the plunge, I am def buying more in the near future.
> 
> 
> Had to share the picture of my puppy salivating over these shoes when I first took them out...I just hope she never gets ahold of them!




Has this stretched much in your opinion. I have a pair and the fit but snug. I wondered if they would stretch a tad.


----------



## loveydovey35

labellavita27 said:


> Has this stretched much in your opinion. I have a pair and the fit but snug. I wondered if they would stretch a tad.


 
I did find them a bit snug, I am hoping that the leather will soften with some wear.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

LavenderIce said:


> Gorgeous pair!  I take a 36.5 in the BB as well and my only experience with the Hangisi is with a 37.  I'm not sure if you're familiar with Louboutin, but I find the BB and Hangisi to be similar to the Pigalle and Decollete 868 respectively and I'm a 37 and 37.5 in those.  For me personally, I prefer to go with a half size up than stick with a pair that is too tight.  I don't wear them often enough for them to stretch out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing.  They are pretty!




Yes you are right. I ordered another pair of size 7 just to try it on and it arrived today. The 7 fits so much better, at least the front was not squashing my toes in the front. But with the 7's, i did experience some slight slippage in the back, so i added half soles in and now they fit perfect. No need to wait for stretching and it fits so comfortably now.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

My first Hangisi [emoji7]


----------



## audreylita

Colaluvstrvl said:


> My first Hangisi [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379089



Great photo!!!


----------



## Chrissy131

Just got my first Hangisi during sale don't know which pair to keep


----------



## LavenderIce

Chrissy131 said:


> Just got my first Hangisi during sale don't know which pair to keep
> View attachment 3382908



Congrats on your first Hangisi!  If you got them on sale, couldn't you keep them both?  I think they're different enough to keep.  I actually bought and then returned the floral one because I didn't like that there was a bit of run of color of the blue onto the white.


----------



## mslilinanana

Hangisi flat owners, what do you think of them? 
I'm thinking of getting navy and maybe grey but unsure of the comfort. 
I'm used to wearing ferragamo flats so would love some advice. 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## maybol

just got my first pair! yikes, i might be hooked!


----------



## hhl4vr

congrats -you will have to show us photo of you modeling them


----------



## BittyMonkey

Chrissy131 said:


> Just got my first Hangisi during sale don't know which pair to keep
> View attachment 3382908


Lol, if you returned the print to SF Saks they're mine now.


----------



## ShaneF

Mine for This Sale season - Manolos are my "Go Tos"


----------



## Chrissy131

BittyMonkey said:


> Lol, if you returned the print to SF Saks they're mine now.


I will keep fuchsia one [emoji4]


----------



## rose60610

I'm not one to post photos, but just received black suede mules with 2" inch heel.  Such a simple shoe but has tons of style.  How does Manolo do it?


----------



## rose60610

ShaneF, absolutely gorgeous shoes!


----------



## natalia0128

Oh forgot to post my satin blue one


----------



## natalia0128

And i am thinking to get the black one too


----------



## teadrinkingpuss

My Manolo lace BB


----------



## goblue88

Hi all - I just got my nude BB patent pumps yesterday. Do you guys know if the patent leather will stretch? Any advice? It's taken forever to find a good nude pair of shoes!


----------



## JuneHawk

Last week I scored these two pairs of flats on sale at the new Burlington Arcade boutique in London.  The exchange rate and VAT return sweetened the deal   I had been lusting after both pairs for months but they were only available in the London boutiques.  I thought the dotty ones were just an urban legend (as Carrie once said), but I found them!  It was serendipity, really.

Laurato Flat







Hangisi flat


----------



## audreylita

JuneHawk said:


> Last week I scored these two pairs of flats on sale at the new Burlington Arcade boutique in London.  The exchange rate and VAT return sweetened the deal   I had been lusting after both pairs for months but they were only available in the London boutiques.  I thought the dotty ones were just an urban legend (as Carrie once said), but I found them!  It was serendipity, really.
> 
> Love them both, his print shoes are my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hangisi flat


----------



## rock_girl

goblue88 said:


> Hi all - I just got my nude BB patent pumps yesterday. Do you guys know if the patent leather will stretch? Any advice? It's taken forever to find a good nude pair of shoes!



My patent BBs have not stretched.


----------



## Ainu16

Hi ladies,
Do you know what size B means in Manolo? I am ordering 34.5 but it is not available, 34.5B is though. What might be the difference?
Thank you!!!


----------



## audreylita

Ainu16 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Do you know what size B means in Manolo? I am ordering 34.5 but it is not available, 34.5B is though. What might be the difference?
> Thank you!!!



B means average width.


----------



## Ainu16

Thank you :*


----------



## solouloulou

Hi MB lovers, I need your help in finding this BB pumps. 

MB 70mm 
Color: Grey 
Material : suede 
Size 37.5 

I have searched all major online retailers. 
Anyone can direct me to a SA with an email address?


----------



## Ourfamily6

maxter said:


> Lovin' those essential party shoes!!
> 
> I will try to find pics of mine.


Hello ! I have a question to all Sedaraby owners . ( I hope I'm posting this right 1st timer here ) Mine of stretched with a few wears and the heels slip off so bad I can't wear them anymore .I have placed Foot Petals ball of foot cushions in the front . But how would I put the heel cushions inserts in with the built  in " heel catch  "already  in ?  The heel catch does nothing by the way . Do I put it in over it ? Or cut out the heel catch ? I'm afraid to ruin my silver Sedarabys ..My heels still slip right out I'm kicking myself for not getting a 1/2 size smaller now .. I wish I would have .
Any tips ? TIA !


----------



## LavenderIce

solouloulou said:


> Hi MB lovers, I need your help in finding this BB pumps.
> 
> MB 70mm
> Color: Grey
> Material : suede
> Size 37.5
> 
> I have searched all major online retailers.
> Anyone can direct me to a SA with an email address?



If you consider the 105mm heel height, it is on sale at Wynn Collection in Las Vegas.  I'm not sure about the sizes available though.


----------



## LavenderIce

Ourfamily6 said:


> Hello ! I have a question to all Sedaraby owners . ( I hope I'm posting this right 1st timer here ) Mine of stretched with a few wears and the heels slip off so bad I can't wear them anymore .I have placed Foot Petals ball of foot cushions in the front . But how would I put the heel cushions inserts in with the built  in " heel catch  "already  in ?  The heel catch does nothing by the way . Do I put it in over it ? Or cut out the heel catch ? I'm afraid to ruin my silver Sedarabys ..My heels still slip right out I'm kicking myself for not getting a 1/2 size smaller now .. I wish I would have .
> Any tips ? TIA !



Maybe have a cobbler place a thick ball of foot insert under the insole.  I've had that done for a pair that is too large.


----------



## loveshoes1

solouloulou said:


> Hi MB lovers, I need your help in finding this BB pumps.
> 
> MB 70mm
> Color: Grey
> Material : suede
> Size 37.5
> 
> I have searched all major online retailers.
> Anyone can direct me to a SA with an email address?


I see them on the NM site right now.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

I am looking to buy my first pair of Manolos and saw these "KIETTA 90" on the official site. Aren't they beautiful!!! I love the shape, the color and the leather! I could see myself wearing these for decades LOL... I haven't seen these anywhere else on the web, maybe a new arrival?


----------



## audreylita

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I am looking to buy my first pair of Manolos and saw these "KIETTA 90" on the official site. Aren't they beautiful!!! I love the shape, the color and the leather! I could see myself wearing these for decades LOL... I haven't seen these anywhere else on the web, maybe a new arrival?
> 
> View attachment 3549049


I saw them, too.  Looks like they may show some toe cleavage with the low vamp.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

audreylita said:


> I saw them, too.  Looks like they may show some toe cleavage with the low vamp.


Yes you're probably right! Wish I could try them on locally, but I don't know if the dept. stores are carrying them.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Now that I think of it, the low vamp may prevent a crease in the leather. I have high arches, and sometimes that causes creases in the top front of the shoe.


----------



## kbell

I'm not one for heels regularly but these were on supersale @ NM under 200 & are a great basic neutral. Couldn't resist... 90 basic round toe in camel.


----------



## chowlover2

kbell said:


> I'm not one for heels regularly but these were on supersale @ NM under 200 & are a great basic neutral. Couldn't resist... 90 basic round toe in camel.
> 
> View attachment 3553123


Gorgeous on you and what a buy!


----------



## kbell

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous on you and what a buy!



Thank you! They're really comfy on me for heels & the perfect height.


----------



## audreylita

kbell said:


> I'm not one for heels regularly but these were on supersale @ NM under 200 & are a great basic neutral. Couldn't resist... 90 basic round toe in camel.
> 
> View attachment 3553123


I love the almond toe and with this heel.  The almond toes are so comfy but Manolo really prefers the pointy toe so doesn't do many of these.


----------



## chowlover2

audreylita said:


> I love the almond toe and with this heel.  The almond toes are so comfy but Manolo really prefers the pointy toe so doesn't do many of these.


I think the almond toe is perfection!


----------



## randr21

Another fan of almond toe!


----------



## poptarts

Dear Manolo experts, may I ask when does Manolo boutiques start their sale? I was told it's after Christmas. Thank you!


----------



## Clongo

Hello.
I hoping to purchase my first pair of Manolo BB 105 pumps, but I need some advice on sizing. I own other Manolo sandals in a size 6 and they all fit me. I wear the Jimmy Choo Anouk in 36. In CL I am a 36, but a 35.5 in the CL pigalle, and usually a 5.5 in US pointy toe pumps, 6 in everything else. 

Should I purchase Manolo BB in 35.5 or 36? I don't want any slippage on the heels.


----------



## audreylita

The BB runs true to size.


----------



## tarana6

Bought these beauties today for almost 40% off! Plan on wearing them for one of my pre-wedding function


----------



## pinktailcat

tarana6 said:


> Bought these beauties today for almost 40% off! Plan on wearing them for one of my pre-wedding function
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591526


Wow that is amazing find! Congrats!!


----------



## Murdamama

tarana6 said:


> Bought these beauties today for almost 40% off! Plan on wearing them for one of my pre-wedding function
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591526



Oh my! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Where'd u find such an incredible deal?


----------



## tarana6

Murdamama said:


> Oh my! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Where'd u find such an incredible deal?


On Davidsfootwear.com they were the last pair and on clearance! Also the left foot was a bit stretched due to improper storage so they gave me an additional 10% off! I stretch out all my shoes before wearing anyways (wide feet) so I didn't mind at all


----------



## demicouture

tarana6 said:


> Bought these beauties today for almost 40% off! Plan on wearing them for one of my pre-wedding function
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591526



GORGEOUS! I am such a hangisi flats fan!
Just got myself another pair... will try and post pics soon


----------



## tarana6

demicouture said:


> GORGEOUS! I am such a hangisi flats fan!
> Just got myself another pair... will try and post pics soon


Would love too see! Please do share


----------



## meeh16

I am looking at purchasing a Manolo BB 90 in floral and was wondering what size to pick.  I am a US size 8 closed toe shoes. Sandals are between 7.5 and 8.

I don't normally wear heels but usually a size 8 in D&G. My Valentino Rockstud is a size 8.5 as I find the size 8 was pinching my toes.

TIA


----------



## Michele26

meeh16 said:


> I am looking at purchasing a Manolo BB 90 in floral and was wondering what size to pick.  I am a US size 8 closed toe shoes. Sandals are between 7.5 and 8.
> 
> I don't normally wear heels but usually a size 8 in D&G. My Valentino Rockstud is a size 8.5 as I find the size 8 was pinching my toes.
> 
> TIA


I wear a 1/2 size larger in BB's from my US closed toe heels. In Rockstud's I wear a full size larger.
If your Rockstud's are 8.5, & they're comfortable try the BB's in a size 8.  Just make sure you can return them if you do need a different size.


----------



## Minda

loveydovey35 said:


> My fist pair of MB!
> I just loved the color and took the plunge, I am def buying more in the near future.
> 
> 
> Had to share the picture of my puppy salivating over these shoes when I first took them out...I just hope she never gets ahold of them!



I've been hunting for this shade of pink BB but can't find it anywhere. Is it seasonal? Do you think it will come back?


----------



## meeh16

Michele26 said:


> I wear a 1/2 size larger in BB's from my US closed toe heels. In Rockstud's I wear a full size larger.
> If your Rockstud's are 8.5, & they're comfortable try the BB's in a size 8.  Just make sure you can return them if you do need a different size.



Thanks for the info.

Anyone know about flats sizing for the Hangisi?


----------



## natalia0128

meeh16 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Anyone know about flats sizing for the Hangisi?


Same size as the heels. I got both in my true to size Hangisi


----------



## San2222

meeh16 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Anyone know about flats sizing for the Hangisi?


I'm normally a size 7 for shoes, for hangisi flats, I'm a 7; for hangisi pumps, I'm 7.5


----------



## MsModernShopper

Wearing my first Manolo's for the first time today! BB 50 pumps  I cannot get over how comfortable they are. I wish I got a pair years ago.



I used protect your pumps, so we'll see how well it works.


----------



## katrina baker

MsModernShopper said:


> Wearing my first Manolo's for the first time today! BB 50 pumps  I cannot get over how comfortable they are. I wish I got a pair years ago.
> View attachment 3735370
> 
> 
> I used protect your pumps, so we'll see how well it works.
> View attachment 3735371



That's beautiful! I am thinking of getting the same BB in 50mm heel height. I am wondering though how they would look in an outfit? Are they too low? Do you mind taking a shot of it fitted? I'd really appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## katrina baker

Has anyone had any experience owning Manolos in linen material? are they hard to maintain?


----------



## Brigitte031

So I just went a little crazy buying several pairs of Manolos after buying one pair a month ago and found them to be so extremely comfortable!! However, I'm experiencing quality issues!  The insole to one of my sandals is coming up and getting all scrunchy. Literally got them one month ago so I've worn them 4-5 times at most. You can see the screw underneath the insole.






Then today I wore a pair of sandals with a very small heel and when I took them off I thought there was just a bit of dirt on the insole but turns out it's a small tear to the insole and trying to softly just brush it away made it worse.

I've never experienced such sensitive insoles! Now I'm worried about the other pairs I've gotten and have not worn yet. Is this normal or did I just get unlucky?


----------



## audreylita

Brigitte031 said:


> So I just went a little crazy buying several pairs of Manolos after buying one pair a month ago and found them to be so extremely comfortable!! However, I'm experiencing quality issues!  The insole to one of my sandals is coming up and getting all scrunchy. Literally got them one month ago so I've worn them 4-5 times at most. You can see the screw underneath the insole.
> 
> View attachment 3776833
> View attachment 3776834
> View attachment 3776835
> 
> 
> Then today I wore a pair of sandals with a very small heel and when I took them off I thought there was just a bit of dirt on the insole but turns out it's a small tear to the insole and trying to softly just brush it away made it worse.
> 
> I've never experienced such sensitive insoles! Now I'm worried about the other pairs I've gotten and have not worn yet. Is this normal or did I just get unlucky?


I've been buying Manolo's shoes since the 80's and have purchased more than my share but have never ever experienced anything like what you're showing.  Can you post a pic of the tear in that innersole?  And I would suggest sending that sandal to Leather Spa in New York.  You can go to their website for mail in repair info.  I would never let anyone else touch my shoes, these guys hands down are the best (they've even tapered boots for me that were too wide).  

Also you could go back to the boutique where you bought them, they may actually do the repairs for you gratis.


----------



## Brigitte031

audreylita said:


> I've been buying Manolo's shoes since the 80's and have purchased more than my share but have never ever experienced anything like what you're showing.  Can you post a pic of the tear in that innersole?  And I would suggest sending that sandal to Leather Spa in New York.  You can go to their website for mail in repair info.  I would never let anyone else touch my shoes, these guys hands down are the best (they've even tapered boots for me that were too wide).
> 
> Also you could go back to the boutique where you bought them, they may actually do the repairs for you gratis.



Yeah, I can definitely take a picture of the other small tear on the insole... worried it will get worse with wear, but it's very small right now. Will upload once I get home!

The Convu sandals with the big insole issue, I got them from Barneys.com but decided to email Manolo Blahnik about it first and this was their response, emphasis mine:

Thank you for your email. 
I am very sorry to see this happen to your shoes.
Please be aware that all repairs, returns and exchanges need to be processed through the original place of purchase and is subject to assessment. 
I advise you to take the shoes back to Barneys for assessment.
All assessments are at the discretion of the retail store and you will require the receipt. 
*Please note that repairs for manufacturing faults are usually provided within twelve months of purchase.*
Alternatively you will need to seek the guidance of a shoe repairer or cobbler.
If you need any further information please let me know.​


----------



## MsModernShopper

katrina baker said:


> That's beautiful! I am thinking of getting the same BB in 50mm heel height. I am wondering though how they would look in an outfit? Are they too low? Do you mind taking a shot of it fitted? I'd really appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


Here's a pic wearing them. Sorry it took me so long to reply!


----------



## david209409

Can anyone recognize this pair of Hangisi please?  Is it a  limited edition? So fking beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## audreylita

david209409 said:


> Can anyone recognize this pair of Hangisi please?  Is it a  limited edition? So fking beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I've seen them in a higher heel.  Really gorgeous.


----------



## audreylita

Brigitte031 said:


> Yeah, I can definitely take a picture of the other small tear on the insole... worried it will get worse with wear, but it's very small right now. Will upload once I get home!
> 
> The Convu sandals with the big insole issue, I got them from Barneys.com but decided to email Manolo Blahnik about it first and this was their response, emphasis mine:
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> I am very sorry to see this happen to your shoes.
> Please be aware that all repairs, returns and exchanges need to be processed through the original place of purchase and is subject to assessment.
> I advise you to take the shoes back to Barneys for assessment.
> All assessments are at the discretion of the retail store and you will require the receipt.
> *Please note that repairs for manufacturing faults are usually provided within twelve months of purchase.*
> Alternatively you will need to seek the guidance of a shoe repairer or cobbler.
> If you need any further information please let me know.​


Just guessing, maybe they'd been tried on too many times or weren't handled well on Barneys end.  

And when I said to bring them back to the boutique where you bought them, I meant place of purchase.  They are the ones responsible for the issue.  The manufacturer really can't be held responsible for any mishandling at place of purchase.  

The pictures of that innersole are really a minor repair.  It's too bad this happened to your first Manolo's but this is not at all representative of his shoes (which are all hand made).


----------



## Brigitte031

audreylita said:


> Just guessing, maybe they'd been tried on too many times or weren't handled well on Barneys end.
> 
> And when I said to bring them back to the boutique where you bought them, I meant place of purchase.  They are the ones responsible for the issue.  The manufacturer really can't be held responsible for any mishandling at place of purchase.
> 
> The pictures of that innersole are really a minor repair.  It's too bad this happened to your first Manolo's but this is not at all representative of his shoes (which are all hand made).



Thank you for the reassurance!! Barneys agreed to repair them and I shipped them back today- but they said it could take up to 60 days to get back...!! That's all of summer for my perfect summer heeled sandal. They were just so comfy and I love the ankle support. I swear, I felt like I walked better with them on than without any shoes, lol!

Now I guess I will just have to wait!


----------



## david209409

audreylita said:


> I've seen them in a higher heel.  Really gorgeous.


Hi audreylita, do you know where can I buy one like this? Or is it sold out now?


----------



## audreylita

david209409 said:


> Hi audreylita, do you know where can I buy one like this? Or is it sold out now?


I haven't seen them in awhile, some of the department stores had them.  Sometimes he will bring a color back into production so just keep your eyes open, you never know.


----------



## Brigitte031

As I mentioned, I am having quality issues on ANOTHER pair of Manolo sandals. I honestly cannot explain it. I have worn these sandals TWICE. I work in an office and the extent of my walking is to/from the garage and to/from lunch and obviously just walking around the office. I've requested to return this pair, but I am honestly SHOCKED. I own dozens of premium designer shoes and I have never experienced issues like this before.

The gold heels are also scratched. I previously owned a pair of Sam Edelman sandals with a similar silhouette and lower heel with a gold backing and they never scratched or peeled the way these have scratched and peeled.


----------



## audreylita

Brigitte031 said:


> As I mentioned, I am having quality issues on ANOTHER pair of Manolo sandals. I honestly cannot explain it. I have worn these sandals TWICE. I work in an office and the extent of my walking is to/from the garage and to/from lunch and obviously just walking around the office. I've requested to return this pair, but I am honestly SHOCKED. I own dozens of premium designer shoes and I have never experienced issues like this before.
> 
> The gold heels are also scratched. I previously owned a pair of Sam Edelman sandals with a similar silhouette and lower heel with a gold backing and they never scratched or peeled the way these have scratched and peeled.
> 
> View attachment 3785414
> 
> 
> View attachment 3785415
> View attachment 3785416


Could you please tell me the name of this shoe (it would be on the box) and take a few more photos showing the innersole and heel area in detail?  Plus the bottom of the shoe?  I've purchased over 2,000 pairs of his shoes and have never seen anything like this.  Thanks so much.


----------



## audreylita

I'm not saying this happened here but I've heard many stories of people buying shoes and then returning them, only for the boutique to realize later that the person had returned a fake pair in its place.


----------



## purpleggplant

audreylita said:


> I'm not saying this happened here but I've heard many stories of people buying shoes and then returning them, only for the boutique to realize later that the person had returned a fake pair in its place.


I've heard this too... Or the person returns a fake designer purse. It's also not uncommon for people to wear a pair of shoes for a special occasion only to return it...


----------



## Brigitte031

I got this pair from Barney's as well and I mean I'm not an expert on Manolos.. but they were completely unused when I received them. So I'm saying that I wore them twice and the gold just got super messed up after two wears, which is crazy to me for the price! (Though these were on sale, admittedly, but still.)


----------



## audreylita

Brigitte031 said:


> I got this pair from Barney's as well and I mean I'm not an expert on Manolos.. but they were completely unused when I received them. So I'm saying that I wore them twice and the gold just got super messed up after two wears, which is crazy to me for the price! (Though these were on sale, admittedly, but still.)
> 
> View attachment 3786141
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786142
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786143


Return them.


----------



## audreylita




----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Do any of you have BB pumps with a dark insole leather instead of the light cream color? I know this isn't an authentication forum. These are from eBay, they look good to me but the color of the insole is bothering me. Maybe an older BB pump? Shoe and insole are navy.


----------



## audreylita

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Do any of you have BB pumps with a dark insole leather instead of the light cream color? I know this isn't an authentication forum. These are from eBay, they look good to me but the color of the insole is bothering me. Maybe an older BB pump? Shoe and insole are navy.
> View attachment 3796234


Manolo changes innersole colors, about half of my black shoes have black innersoles and half have beige.  There is no pattern.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

audreylita said:


> Manolo changes innersole colors, about half of my black shoes have black innersoles and half have beige.  There is no pattern.


Thank you so much! I appreciate your MB knowledge.


----------



## audreylita

Really loving these new tweed hangisi's.  Can't wait for the stores to get them in!


----------



## rugratsfc

Hi guys, I would like some advice on the wear and tear on the satin hangisi pumps. 

I'm getting my first pair of manolo hangisi silk/satin pumps (birthday gift from my partner) - and though this shoe has been on my wishlist, I've always shied from buying them because of the high price (A$1300) combined with my fear of ruining the satin.

I've never had any shoe made with a fabric outer before - only patent and smooth leather (Jimmy Choo, Valentino, Louboutin), and even with those I tend to try to be careful. 

How is the wear and tear for this type? Should I be super careful? Or is it more resilient than what it looks like in the photos? I haven't seen it yet in person, as it's been ordered online from Saks and getting delivered here in Australia.

Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## audreylita

rugratsfc said:


> Hi guys, I would like some advice on the wear and tear on the satin hangisi pumps.
> 
> I'm getting my first pair of manolo hangisi silk/satin pumps (birthday gift from my partner) - and though this shoe has been on my wishlist, I've always shied from buying them because of the high price (A$1300) combined with my fear of ruining the satin.
> 
> I've never had any shoe made with a fabric outer before - only patent and smooth leather (Jimmy Choo, Valentino, Louboutin), and even with those I tend to try to be careful.
> 
> How is the wear and tear for this type? Should I be super careful? Or is it more resilient than what it looks like in the photos? I haven't seen it yet in person, as it's been ordered online from Saks and getting delivered here in Australia.
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated!


I own many pairs of the satin hangisi's and although none of them get heavy use, I've never gotten a snag or stain on any of them.  Maybe someone else can weigh in on their experience but Manolo would not make a shoe that was that fragile and this shoe would not continue to be this popular if there was an issue with it like that.


----------



## rugratsfc

audreylita said:


> I own many pairs of the satin hangisi's and although none of them get heavy use, I've never gotten a snag or stain on any of them.  Maybe someone else can weigh in on their experience but Manolo would not make a shoe that was that fragile and this shoe would not continue to be this popular if there was an issue with it like that.



Thank you! I was hoping someone would say that. I've seen a lot of reviews on how comfortable and beautiful they are, but not a lot on the wear and tear aspect (which I was hoping was a positive in that no one had to report on anything). 

Never having seen a pair in person makes it so much harder to have a feel of the material and make a judgement on it. 

Thanks again!


----------



## rugratsfc

They've arrived =)


----------



## Brigitte031

rugratsfc said:


> They've arrived =)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843012
> View attachment 3843013



Wow they’re gorgeous!!! Thanks for sharing pictures. Dreamy sigh! This is the same color I have.


----------



## rugratsfc

Brigitte031 said:


> Wow they’re gorgeous!!! Thanks for sharing pictures. Dreamy sigh! This is the same color I have.


Thank you! Even though I haven't used them yet, now I want more!


----------



## Metall

Hi all,

I was lucky enough to attend the manolo blahnik sample sale today and picked up of pair of heels. 

I really love the ankle strap and square toe kreminds me of vintage manolos... but i wasnt dure about the style and wanted to see if any PFers would be able to identify these shoes for me.

I only have one photo that's not too big to upload but I can get more up in a few hours. 

THANK YOU!


----------



## natalia0128

Does anyone recently own new hangisi? Do Manolo update the inside sole? I just saw this on igers


----------



## rugratsfc

natalia0128 said:


> Does anyone recently own new hangisi? Do Manolo update the inside sole? I just saw this on igers


Not sure what season mine is, but it was just delivered a few weeks ago from Saks - and it doesn't have that sole.


----------



## Chezza25

Hello Manolo lovers! I am thinking of buying the Hangisi 105 satin pumps in turquoise and I need some advise on the sizing since I can only buy them online. I am 39 1/2 in Valentino and 39 in with Loubs. Shall I get them in size 39? Or 40? I wanted to get it in 39.5 but its not available. Appreciate your opinion please. Thanks! x


----------



## rugratsfc

Chezza325 said:


> Hello Manolo lovers! I am thinking of buying the Hangisi 105 satin pumps in turquoise and I need some advise on the sizing since I can only buy them online. I am 39 1/2 in Valentino and 39 in with Loubs. Shall I get them in size 39? Or 40? I wanted to get it in 39.5 but its not available. Appreciate your opinion please. Thanks! x



Hi, I'm a 37.5 in the 70mm heel Hangisi pumps, 37.5 in the Valentino kitten heels, 38 in the 100mm Valentino heels, and then 38 in the 85mm Louboutin heels. 

The Hangisi feels roomier (or has more give/flex), so the smaller size was just right for me.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Chezza25

rugratsfc said:


> Hi, I'm a 37.5 in the 70mm heel Hangisi pumps, 37.5 in the Valentino kitten heels, 38 in the 100mm Valentino heels, and then 38 in the 85mm Louboutin heels.
> 
> The Hangisi feels roomier (or has more give/flex), so the smaller size was just right for me.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Hi Rugrats! Thanks for your reply! So based on your answer I guess I can go for the 39 right? Appreciate your advice very much thanks! x


----------



## auth888

Got the 70mm heel in Size 38 for my wedding next year . Seems that all my designer shoes are in size 38. For reference Valentino rockstud flats and kitten heels, Chanel Slingback heel and Ballerina flats. My Us size is 8


----------



## samouu

Hi everyone, I need your advices ladies!

I am getting married very soon and I always wanted to marry in Manolos (like many of the ladies here hehe).
So first I wanted to wear the blue ones with clear white buckle to give a contrast with the white dress... so my fiancé got them for me. At that time I didn't choose my dress, but I thought that obviously it would be a white one.

However I chose a light pink/peach wedding dress, so I don't think the blue matches anymore...

I've seen a blush (or champagne? not sure of the color's name but the buckle was rose gold) and it looked very beautiful. On the pictures below they look different, I have messaged Manolo to ask if the actual color is champagne or if there are actually 2 different shades so 2 different pairs. 
Also the grey/silver with the white buckle looked very nice. I also like the white one with the white buckle. I need something with a white buckle or colored that will match my dress nicely. 
Any other color that you would recommend? I am also open for other ideas? 

I would be happy to read your thoughts or advices ladies? 

Here are some pictures :


----------



## audreylita

Sorry samouu the reply hot link isn't working so I'm posting a separate response from your inquiry.  You have three different color shoes here, obviously very different.  Manolo has a few different shades of beige, they are: champagne, flesh and beige.  They all are slightly different with different undertones so since you're buying something new you really have the opportunity to get something perfect for your big day!


----------



## Sculli

Just got these in, the flat ones. These are my 2nd pair [emoji170]


----------



## betty.lee

out for a stroll with these guys.


----------



## protein_

Hey everyone -- I'm looking for a pair of beige or taupe 70MM BBs. I'm not having a lot of luck online and was hoping that someone might have a SA recommendation that they can PM me? Thank you!!


----------



## Chezza25

Hello fellow Manolo lovers! Can you please give me tips on how to you clean your Hangisi´s when they get dirty? How do you clean them and avoid water stains? Thanks


----------



## Cammiecam

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> View attachment 3370480
> 
> 
> I just received my order from Nordstroms today and I'm so in love with this pair.
> 
> Only problem is I think it may be a little too tight due to how pointy the front is. I got a size 6.5  for this Hangisi and I usually wear 6.5 for my Bb pumps. With the bb pumps, size 7 was a little big as my heel was constantly sliding out.
> 
> So should i just keep 6.5? Will it stretch or should I get size 37?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!



Congratulations on your purchase!!!
Which size did you end up with?
I received the same pair but in pink. They are very comfortable but I have a gap at the back (a finger space) although the length feels fine.
I am returning for half size down again. I'm usually a 37.5 (rockstuds 100)
So I ordered the 37 in these.
I hope the 36.5 won't then be too snug at the front. Your last are so beautiful


----------



## teachertisay

Pretty new to this brand - fall of 2017 my first purchase..  here I present my little collection.


----------



## Cammiecam

teachertisay said:


> Pretty new to this brand - fall of 2017 my first purchase..  here I present my little collection.


Congratulations, you have a beautiful collection. I am receiving my pink and silver glitter ones today. I returned the 37 for half size down. I hope they fit


----------



## teachertisay

Cammiecam said:


> Congratulations, you have a beautiful collection. I am receiving my pink and silver glitter ones today. I returned the 37 for half size down. I hope they fit



Share some pictures


----------



## Cammiecam

So my pink and glitter ones arrived in a 36.5. I returned the 37 as it was too big with gaps at the back.
They are so beautiful ✨
Only problem is the toebox on these 36.5 pinch. Has anyone managed to stretch their hangisi toe boxes? 
Do they stretch much over time or should I return them?
Thank you ladies ❤️


----------



## arana

Hi everyone, 

since this seems to be the biggest Manolo group, I'm posting here. I came across this website yesterday, manolo blahnik outlet online. Has anyone purchased from this website, and are they authentic? Thanks !


----------



## audreylita

arana said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> since this seems to be the biggest Manolo group, I'm posting here. I came across this website yesterday, manolo blahnik outlet online. Has anyone purchased from this website, and are they authentic? Thanks !


You don't get authentic anything at bargain basement prices.  Photos are stolen from the web.


----------



## chicology

Do the crystals ever come in Coloured version? I saw someone wearing a blue hangisi flats but with blue coloured crystals. Searched online but only saw green hangisi flats with green and yellow crystals.


----------



## smilly

kbell said:


> I'm not one for heels regularly but these were on supersale @ NM under 200 & are a great basic neutral. Couldn't resist... 90 basic round toe in camel.
> 
> View attachment 3553123



These are the best! So comfortable and elegant! I can wear mine for 12+ hours and feel great! Enjoy these beauties!


----------



## meeh16

Cammiecam said:


> So my pink and glitter ones arrived in a 36.5. I returned the 37 as it was too big with gaps at the back.
> They are so beautiful ✨
> Only problem is the toebox on these 36.5 pinch. Has anyone managed to stretch their hangisi toe boxes?
> Do they stretch much over time or should I return them?
> Thank you ladies ❤️



Last year, I bought a pair of Manolos. The length is great but the toe part is pinching so much. My SA said they can stretched the toe part so I left it. After a week, went back to try it - the toe part is now comfortable but the also stretch the length hence it was slipping off.  I ended up returning them.  I have not come across of shoe stretcher just for the toe area.  

Goodluck


----------



## audreylita

meeh16 said:


> Last year, I bought a pair of Manolos. The length is great but the toe part is pinching so much. My SA said they can stretched the toe part so I left it. After a week, went back to try it - the toe part is now comfortable but the also stretch the length hence it was slipping off.  I ended up returning them.  I have not come across of shoe stretcher just for the toe area.
> 
> Goodluck


A good shoemaker would only have stretched the toe box and not the entire shoe.  If you can find someone reliable that would be great.   I personally use Leather Spa in NY, for me they are the best.


----------



## papertiger

Metall said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was lucky enough to attend the manolo blahnik sample sale today and picked up of pair of heels.
> 
> I really love the ankle strap and square toe kreminds me of vintage manolos... but i wasnt dure about the style and wanted to see if any PFers would be able to identify these shoes for me.
> 
> I only have one photo that's not too big to upload but I can get more up in a few hours.
> 
> THANK YOU!



Could be Trapola but I can't see the heel properly


----------



## candicelulu

Hi! I'm planning on buying the Lurum mules but I'm not sure how they fit? Are they true to size or do they run small? I'm thinking since they're backless there could be a bit more room? I'm a 6.5 US, sometimes 7 in boots.


----------



## MrsGlamorous

Sculli said:


> Just got these in, the flat ones. These are my 2nd pair [emoji170]
> View attachment 3876774



What is the difference between the two? the one with heels or flats?


----------



## keroCCS

I just got the blue Hangisi but can’t decide which heel height to keep, 70mm (first photo) or 105mm (2nd). Which one does everyone prefer? I like the look of the 105, but I think I can walk longer at 70


----------



## audreylita

keroCCS said:


> I just got the blue Hangisi but can’t decide which heel height to keep, 70mm (first photo) or 105mm (2nd). Which one does everyone prefer? I like the look of the 105, but I think I can walk longer at 70


The higher heels always look the best, but get the pair that you will actually wear and get use from.  Don't save them!  I wear mostly 70's and 90's, the 105mm usually are going out for dinner shoes.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

keroCCS said:


> I just got the blue Hangisi but can’t decide which heel height to keep, 70mm (first photo) or 105mm (2nd). Which one does everyone prefer? I like the look of the 105, but I think I can walk longer at 70


I like the 70mms better.


----------



## rakhee81

keroCCS said:


> I just got the blue Hangisi but can’t decide which heel height to keep, 70mm (first photo) or 105mm (2nd). Which one does everyone prefer? I like the look of the 105, but I think I can walk longer at 70



Between the two I’d say keep the more comfortable pair (70mm). The 105 look fab but if you can’t spend long in them you won’t reach for them as much. And shoes as beautiful as these should be worn as much as possible!


----------



## rakhee81

I have a question I’m hoping one of you lovelies can answer for me. I’m really wanting to purchase a black pair of Hangisi’s but am really after the 90mm. Do they still make them in this heel height as I can only find 105 or 70 in most colours online! TIA [emoji4]


----------



## loveydovey35

Lovely pair! both look great. I agree with previous responses, get what you will wear. I do love the higher heel though, it just looks so fabulous!


----------



## traciilicious

Hi everyone, I'm getting married next year and I'm looking for my wedding shoes. At first I wanted to get the classic blue hangisi but the blue doesn't really match with my dress. I found a pair of Hangisi Bride online at holt Renfrew and ordered them but haven't seen any pictures of them in real life. I would love your opinion and if anyone has these, I would love to see your pictures. Thanks in advance!


----------



## audreylita

Manolo has always had a bridal line of shoes, the all white made specifically to be dyed if needed to match your dress.  The hangisi will definitely be beautiful for your wedding!


----------



## rakhee81

traciilicious said:


> Hi everyone, I'm getting married next year and I'm looking for my wedding shoes. At first I wanted to get the classic blue hangisi but the blue doesn't really match with my dress. I found a pair of Hangisi Bride online at holt Renfrew and ordered them but haven't seen any pictures of them in real life. I would love your opinion and if anyone has these, I would love to see your pictures. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289304
> View attachment 4289305



These are gorgeous shoes! A friend of mine wore these for her wedding and they looked stunning!


----------



## sldsd

Bought these for my friend's wedding 5 years ago
	

		
			
		

		
	







last one is with fliter


----------



## CrazyCool01

sldsd said:


> Bought these for my friend's wedding 5 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317055
> View attachment 4317056
> View attachment 4317057
> View attachment 4317058
> 
> 
> last one is with fliter



How did you get the sole protected for 5 years [emoji4]


----------



## sldsd

These photo were taken 5 years ago. Then I gave it to my friend, she only wore them at her wedding day. She said it was too precious to wear them even one more time lol.


----------



## julia.pa

Can someone help me with Hangisi Flats and their sizing? I‘m a 38 usually, my Chanel ballet flats are 38 as well. Should I go for 38 or size up?


----------



## Love the ICONIC

papertiger said:


> Could be Trapola but I can't see the heel properly


Did you ever receive a reply? I bough


candicelulu said:


> Hi! I'm planning on buying the Lurum mules but I'm not sure how they fit? Are they true to size or do they run small? I'm thinking since they're backless there could be a bit more room? I'm a 6.5 US, sometimes 7 in boots.


did you ever receive a reply? I’m curious also. I usually wear a 38.5 in Hangisi so I ordered the lurums in 38.5, but they didn’t fit at all. Now I’m not sure whether to order a 39 or 39.5...


----------



## audreylita

Love the ICONIC said:


> Did you ever receive a reply? I bough
> 
> did you ever receive a reply? I’m curious also. I usually wear a 38.5 in Hangisi so I ordered the lurums in 38.5, but they didn’t fit at all. Now I’m not sure whether to order a 39 or 39.5...


Just go up a half size.


----------



## candicelulu

Love the ICONIC said:


> Did you ever receive a reply? I bough
> 
> did you ever receive a reply? I’m curious also. I usually wear a 38.5 in Hangisi so I ordered the lurums in 38.5, but they didn’t fit at all. Now I’m not sure whether to order a 39 or 39.5...


Hi, I ended up getting size 36.5 and they fit me. A bit tight at first at the toes but they softened up and felt more comfortable after a while. I was hesitant to try a 37 because I felt like the strap would fit loose. Maybe it's because I have narrow feet (I thought mine were regular width tbh)


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Dear All,
For people shopping in London. When does the sale for Manolo usually start in the summer?
When I went during Boxing Day Harrods and Liberty were pretty much over and the Old Church St was closed until after the New Years Eve


----------



## Shoeceratops

Somehow I stumbled on this style while looking around the internets for Xacaxtus sandals in my size. Looked iffy (couple of details look off to me, I do own some Manolo sandals), only found the same style in two different sizes on TRR, a listing on Poshmark, and also a couple of other "authenticity guaranteed!!1" sites (all sold out). Was this ever a Manolo style (because if so, then I also need it, like Xacaxtus )? I hate that it's cute and exactly my type, but possibly bootleg since I found zero reference to it anywhere when searching for "cherry", "leaf" etc.

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/sandals/manolo-blahnik-cherry-sandals-1


----------



## audreylita

Shoeceratops said:


> Somehow I stumbled on this style while looking around the internets for Xacaxtus sandals in my size. Looked iffy (couple of details look off to me, I do own some Manolo sandals), only found the same style in two different sizes on TRR, a listing on Poshmark, and also a couple of other "authenticity guaranteed!!1" sites (all sold out). Was this ever a Manolo style (because if so, then I also need it, like Xacaxtus )? I hate that it's cute and exactly my type, but possibly bootleg since I found zero reference to it anywhere when searching for "cherry", "leaf" etc.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/sandals/manolo-blahnik-cherry-sandals-1



These shoes were more like collectors items, they are in fact authentic.


----------



## Shoeceratops

audreylita said:


> These shoes were more like collectors items, they are in fact authentic.


Wow thank you so much! It makes me very happy to know that these beautiful shoes are, in fact, legit and not a Manolo art inspired bootleg (they look very similar to a concept shoe). It's a beautiful world. But dang, another hard to find thing on my list. I'll have to keep my eyes peeled. I can feel a spiritual connection to this style.


----------



## enensweety

Just got the black Hangisi 105mm, but posting both of my babies (other one is shimmery fabric with 57 mm heel, which I have used and abused) both so lovely!


----------



## domates

does anyone know the name of this model?


----------



## audreylita

domates said:


> does anyone know the name of this model?


That doesn't look like an MB shoe.


----------



## domates

audreylita said:


> That doesn't look like an MB shoe.


i asked her the brand and she said MB


----------



## sldsd

Yes I am pretty sure it's Manolo. I found a similar colour.


----------



## audreylita

Very unusual style for him, since his niece became part of the business, some of his shoes have become far from his trademark styles.


----------



## noegirl

Does anyone know anything about this shoe? I think it's so new and may not be in the US yet.


----------



## audreylita

noegirl said:


> Does anyone know anything about this shoe? I think it's so new and may not be in the US yet.


I just went up to his European website and it wasn't there.  Do you know the name of the shoe?  Where did you see it?


----------



## noegirl

audreylita said:


> I just went up to his European website and it wasn't there.  Do you know the name of the shoe?  Where did you see it?




I saw it on IG from a personal shopper based in london I believe. I dont have the name or any deets but really want the shoe in pink!


----------



## enensweety

Recent purchase over the holidays❤️. 

Hangisi fabric mules
Hangisi satin pumps
Maysale mules


----------



## sldsd

noegirl said:


> Does anyone know anything about this shoe? I think it's so new and may not be in the US yet.



The original photo was taken during the presentation of 2014 Spring/Summer.


----------



## goldenfountain

Has anyone purchased from Ruelala? I saw some hangisi's good prices on there but never bought from them before. Should I worry about authenticity?
Thanks and take care!


----------



## audreylita

goldenfountain said:


> Has anyone purchased from Ruelala? I saw some hangisi's good prices on there but never bought from them before. Should I worry about authenticity?
> Thanks and take care!


Ruelala has been around for years and is one of the originals of its kind.  They are a reputable company but we do recommend having things authenticated no matter what venue you’re purchasing from.


----------



## goldenfountain

audreylita said:


> Ruelala has been around for years and is one of the originals of its kind.  They are a reputable company but we do recommend having things authenticated no matter what venue you’re purchasing from.


Thats good to know! Apart from the "Authenticate these shoes" thread, what are some reputable authenticators that you'd recommend? Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

goldenfountain said:


> Thats good to know! Apart from the "Authenticate these shoes" thread, what are some reputable authenticators that you'd recommend? Thank you!


I’m sorry, I don’t know.  Maybe someone else can chime in who’s had some experience with an outside vendor.


----------



## goldenfountain

enensweety said:


> Recent purchase over the holidays❤️.
> 
> Hangisi fabric mules
> Hangisi satin pumps
> Maysale mules



Gorgeous shoes!!! How do you find the Maysale mules? I'm considering the Maysli (basically Maysale plus slingbacks). They look similar to Carolyn to me..


----------



## enensweety

goldenfountain said:


> Gorgeous shoes!!! How do you find the Maysale mules? I'm considering the Maysli (basically Maysale plus slingbacks). They look similar to Carolyn to me..


Love the Maysale mules and pretty much goes with any outfit.  It did take a bit of an adjustment to wear in the beginning because it was so light, I felt that it would fly out of my foot when I walked (if that makes sense). It's been one of my most used shoes since.


----------



## goldenfountain

enensweety said:


> Love the Maysale mules and pretty much goes with any outfit.  It did take a bit of an adjustment to wear in the beginning because it was so light, I felt that it would fly out of my foot when I walked (if that makes sense). It's been one of my most used shoes since.


Ohh that's good to know, thanks for sharing!


----------



## sldsd

Classic 

From Vogue Italia 1992


----------



## LavenderIce

sldsd said:


> Classic
> 
> From Vogue Italia 1992
> 
> View attachment 4794295
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794295



This is the image of MB that turned me off for a long time.  The styles look too theatrical and ornate for my taste.  However, I've come to appreciate the details and intricacy of the designs.


----------



## audreylita

LavenderIce said:


> This is the image of MB that turned me off for a long time.  The styles look too theatrical and ornate for my taste.  However, I've come to appreciate the details and intricacy of the designs.


He's always done a variety of styles within a given season.  His plain pumps and Carolyn sling backs are classic and plain and have been top sellers season after season.  Not only for their classic beauty but also that he makes the most comfortable shoes of any of the high end designers.  I don't know exactly his secret but he sure has got it nailed down to a science.  It's hard for me to buy other brands because I know his shoes are always comfortable right out of the gate and I can wear all day and be comfy.


----------



## audreylita

Not a lot of sizes left but corporate is having a sale.  






						Manolo Blahnik Official Sale Site | Womens  | Manolo Blahnik
					

Official Sales at Manolo Blahnik website. Items Now Up To 40% Off. For a limited time, shop the summer sale on our men’s and women’s collections.




					sale.manoloblahnik.com


----------



## Elena S

Hey guys! My first Manolos - Maysli slingback. Got them at Luisaviaroma for 50% off! What do you think? A bit worried about the strap slipping off while walking.


----------



## goldenfountain

Elena S said:


> Hey guys! My first Manolos - Maysli slingback. Got them at Luisaviaroma for 50% off! What do you think? A bit worried about the strap slipping off while walking.
> View attachment 4803310
> View attachment 4803311


Wow congrats! Such a gorgeous color, I love Manolo slingbacks! If the slipping is so bad but you don't want to size down, you can have a cobbler shorten the straps. I've had that done for my other slingbacks.


----------



## enensweety

Elena S said:


> Hey guys! My first Manolos - Maysli slingback. Got them at Luisaviaroma for 50% off! What do you think? A bit worried about the strap slipping off while walking.
> View attachment 4803310
> View attachment 4803311


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Elena S

goldenfountain said:


> Wow congrats! Such a gorgeous color, I love Manolo slingbacks! If the slipping is so bad but you don't want to size down, you can have a cobbler shorten the straps. I've had that done for my other slingbacks.


Yes, I think the color is absolutely gorgeous!
They are my true size. If I size down, my right heel is gonna hang over the edge. My right foot is about half size bigger, so I have to put an insert in my left shoe for the strap not to slip off. I walked in them shortly on carpet only and they didn’t slip off, but its hard to tell how it’s gonna be with longer walks...


----------



## goldenfountain

Elena S said:


> Yes, I think the color is absolutely gorgeous!
> They are my true size. If I size down, my right heel is gonna hang over the edge. My right foot is about half size bigger, so I have to put an insert in my left shoe for the strap not to slip off. I walked in them shortly on carpet only and they didn’t slip off, but its hard to tell how it’s gonna be with longer walks...


You can always put an insert/gel cushion in to make the fit a bit tighter so the straps won't slip  for slingbacks, I always size down but that's just me.


----------



## LavenderIce

Elena S said:


> Hey guys! My first Manolos - Maysli slingback. Got them at Luisaviaroma for 50% off! What do you think? A bit worried about the strap slipping off while walking.
> View attachment 4803310
> View attachment 4803311



Those are beautiful!  They look comfy too.  I'd use Foot Petals Strappy Strips.  They make my slingbacks more secure.  You can also put a ball of foot pad in the shoe to push your foot back.









						Strap Cushions
					

Foot Petals Strap Cushions help to reduce rubbing and keep straps from digging into the skin while preventing blisters or marks on the feet and heels.




					www.footpetals.com


----------



## audreylita

Elena S said:


> Hey guys! My first Manolos - Maysli slingback. Got them at Luisaviaroma for 50% off! What do you think? A bit worried about the strap slipping off while walking.
> View attachment 4803310
> View attachment 4803311


Sometimes his straps seem like they will be too loose but when you wear them find they're not. So give them a test run before doing anything.  I had a pair of his Carolyn sling backs that I wore for years and the rear elastic actually was old and got stretched out over time so I had a shoemaker slightly tighten the straps.  They tightened them very little but it was too much and they were too tight.  I was never able to wear the shoes again.  So be careful with that if you go that route.


----------



## Elena S

I think I will be returning them on Monday after all. As beautiful as they are I walked a bit more around the apartment in them and the back strap does not feel right on my left feet even with an insert in. I keep straining my feet constantly to prevent it from slipping. Not a comfortable walk I must say.

When I buy expensive shoes (even at 50% off) I want to be able to walk in them without making such drastic adjustments like shortening the strap. Moreover, I’m not sure we even have cobblers good enough to be able to work with designer shoes where I live.

As the shoes are definitely right size length- and widthwise I guess my feet are just not cut for these model and I need either a buckled strap or a shorter elastic when it comes to slingbacks.


----------



## goldenfountain

Elena S said:


> I think I will be returning them on Monday after all. As beautiful as they are I walked a bit more around the apartment in them and the back strap does not feel right on my left feet even with an insert in. I keep straining my feet constantly to prevent it from slipping. Not a comfortable walk I must say.
> 
> When I buy expensive shoes (even at 50% off) I want to be able to walk in them without making such drastic adjustments like shortening the strap. Moreover, I’m not sure we even have cobblers good enough to be able to work with designer shoes where I live.
> 
> As the shoes are definitely right size length- and widthwise I guess my feet are just not cut for these model and I need either a buckled strap or a shorter elastic when it comes to slingbacks.


I think if you feel uncomfortable walking in them now, you likely will, so returning maybe a good decision as only you know best! Hope you will find something else that works better for you


----------



## demicouture

Elena S said:


> Hey guys! My first Manolos - Maysli slingback. Got them at Luisaviaroma for 50% off! What do you think? A bit worried about the strap slipping off while walking.
> View attachment 4803310
> View attachment 4803311




Ooh they are gorgeous! I had them in my basket then they disappeared... did you take the 38.5 by any chance  lol


----------



## Mayamalin80

Hi Ladies,

I purchased my first pair of Manolos last year  They are so gorgeous but I am a bit afraid to wear them as the fabric seems very delicate. Do you have any tips how to protect them?


----------



## audreylita

Mayamalin80 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I purchased my first pair of Manolos last year  They are so gorgeous but I am a bit afraid to wear them as the fabric seems very delicate. Do you have any tips how to protect them?
> 
> View attachment 4883953
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883954
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883955
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883956


My heels have taken a couple of little dings but it’s just a matter of being careful.  I’ve never had an issue with the actual shoe itself.  Wear them, don’t save them!  You got a gorgeous combo.  Enjoy!


----------



## HRM

hi everyone, what beautiful shoes Manolo creates. I just remembered when I first got to Barneys in Manhattan  there was shoe sale going on.  I was puzzled which shoe to go with - CL or MB, so I asked the sales assistant what would be the best option. The man said: "If you want to look aggressively sexy then grab CL, if you are more of a ladylike style, then Manolos would be just right". Well, I left with black pathent round toe Campari, banana heel.

Later on in Neiman Marcus I found another beautiful pair of MB, again on sale. I have no idea what to wear them with, but love the look.


----------



## sugarcherry

I got these both on the same size 38.5. But the satin blue is tight and not comfy, I am stressed when Im trying it at home, I returned it even though it looks so beautiful. But the color black is much more comfy or maybe a lot of people tried and returned it that is why its kinda comfy. Then exchanged the satin blue for nude color size 38.5.


----------



## audreylita

sugarcherry said:


> I got these both on the same size 38.5. But the satin blue is tight and not comfy, I am stressed when Im trying it at home, I returned it even though it looks so beautiful. But the color black is much more comfy or maybe a lot of people tried and returned it that is why its kinda comfy. Then exchanged the satin blue for nude color size 38.5.


All of Manolo‘s shoes are handmade so slight variances in how a shoe fits is not uncommon.


----------



## mzc1221

Just added a red hangisi 70 to my collection  I usually pick the 90.
I have my eyes set on a blue lurum in the future!


----------



## audreylita

mzc1221 said:


> Just added a red hangisi 70 to my collection  I usually pick the 90.
> I have my eyes set on a blue lurum in the future!
> 
> View attachment 4986715


I’m addicted to the Lurum!  They are comfy beyond words and look so hot with everything!


----------



## Elaria

audreylita said:


> I’m addicted to the Lurum!  They are comfy beyond words and look so hot with everything!



Happy to hear this. I just pulled the trigger on these in white for my wedding. I went up from a usual 8.5/9 to a 9.5 in the lurums. Hoping that size works. Can't wait to try them on.


----------



## mzc1221

Elaria said:


> Happy to hear this. I just pulled the trigger on these in white for my wedding. I went up from a usual 8.5/9 to a 9.5 in the lurums. Hoping that size works. Can't wait to try them on.


How was the sizing for you? Please share photos of your lovely white Lurums!


----------



## Elaria

mzc1221 said:


> How was the sizing for you? Please share photos of your lovely white Lurums!



I haven't gotten them yet, but they should be getting delivered this week. I will update


----------



## Heartlock

mzc1221 said:


> Just added a red hangisi 70 to my collection  I usually pick the 90.
> I have my eyes set on a blue lurum in the future!
> 
> View attachment 4986715


 So beautifulll!!!


----------



## Elaria

I usually wear a size 8.5/9, and size 9.5 in the Lurums fit perfectly.


----------



## mmarcello01

very nice!


----------



## mzhannah

Hi Ladies,

Quick question for those that have purchased the Hangisi flats in leather...what is the sizing like? I own a couple pairs of Hangisis in the 70 mm satin and all the sizes I have purchased are 37. I've tried a pair of Hangisi satin flats and I needed to size up to a 37.5. Since leather stretches, would it be better to buy the leather flats in a 37?


----------



## audreylita

mzhannah said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Quick question for those that have purchased the Hangisi flats in leather...what is the sizing like? I own a couple pairs of Hangisis in the 70 mm satin and all the sizes I have purchased are 37. I've tried a pair of Hangisi satin flats and I needed to size up to a 37.5. Since leather stretches, would it be better to buy the leather flats in a 37?


I’ve personally sized up on the flats, but since his shoes are all hand made you may find variances from lot to lot.


----------



## Huynh nuong

Just got mine


----------



## Huynh nuong

Just got mine


----------



## audreylita

Huynh nuong said:


> Just got mine


I’ve got this one in a 4“ heel and love it!


----------



## Shoe-purse-star

Just got my first pair of Hangisis for my wedding and I am in love!!

They're in white calf leather, *not satin*. A bit more expensive and hard to find, but slightly more hardwearing.

I ordered my usual size and they fit beautifully!


----------



## Huynh nuong

Upday my collection


----------



## Nycgirl813

Hi! Looking to add Patent leather Camparis to my collection .. I usually get a 40 in manolos (smallest is a 39 but they're for sitting only ‍) and wondering If it's best to get the Mary Janes tts (40) or go up to 40.5 or 41 due to the patent leather? I'd like to regularly wear them -Potentially wearing stockings, socks etc with them as well


----------



## ringing_phone

Nycgirl813 said:


> Hi! Looking to add Patent leather Camparis to my collection .. I usually get a 40 in manolos (smallest is a 39 but they're for sitting only ‍) and wondering If it's best to get the Mary Janes tts (40) or go up to 40.5 or 41 due to the patent leather? I'd like to regularly wear them -Potentially wearing stockings, socks etc with them as well



I take a 40.5 in suede BBs and 41 in Hangisis, my patent Camparis are a 41 and a perfect fit.


----------



## Tinhk

Hi guys new to Manolos, I just want to ask are the maysale kitten heel in yellow an all year round color? I just bought myself 2 pairs and wanted to get the maysale but of course i cant splurge at the moment, thinking if I should wait it out first. Thank you


----------



## xbli5s

Ladies! Please help!
I went shopping (horrible ‍♀️) but I found the craziest deals on the Lurum and was able to purchase it for $440CAD.
How do you guys feel about the Lurum?  idk what to do. I love it but I don’t. But I love it but I don’t  I’m not even sure how to feel about it.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

xbli5s said:


> Ladies! Please help!
> I went shopping (horrible ‍♀) but I found the craziest deals on the Lurum and was able to purchase it for $440CAD.
> How do you guys feel about the Lurum?  idk what to do. I love it but I don’t. But I love it but I don’t  I’m not even sure how to feel about it.


They look lovely in pictures, but I wouldn't trust myself in high heel mules


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

xbli5s said:


> Ladies! Please help!
> I went shopping (horrible ‍♀) but I found the craziest deals on the Lurum and was able to purchase it for $440CAD.
> How do you guys feel about the Lurum?  idk what to do. I love it but I don’t. But I love it but I don’t  I’m not even sure how to feel about it.


Also, I found those reviews. Hope it helps!
youtube.com/watch?v=JhpfhwZnQ60
youtube.com/watch?v=k9IQOqOsTzc


----------



## LavenderIce

xbli5s said:


> Ladies! Please help!
> I went shopping (horrible ‍♀) but I found the craziest deals on the Lurum and was able to purchase it for $440CAD.
> How do you guys feel about the Lurum?  idk what to do. I love it but I don’t. But I love it but I don’t  I’m not even sure how to feel about it.



A deal isn't a deal if it's something you aren't certain about.


----------



## audreylita

xbli5s said:


> Ladies! Please help!
> I went shopping (horrible ‍♀) but I found the craziest deals on the Lurum and was able to purchase it for $440CAD.
> How do you guys feel about the Lurum?  idk what to do. I love it but I don’t. But I love it but I don’t  I’m not even sure how to feel about it.


I am a hard-core Lurum fan, they are hands-down one of the most comfortable shoes he makes.  Let’s just say I own more than one pair.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Does anyone know how to get replacement crystals for missing crystals?  Thank you.


----------



## audreylita

lilmountaingirl said:


> Does anyone know how to get replacement crystals for missing crystals?  Thank you.


You can go to the ManoloBlahnik.com website and query either ’mend my Manolo’s‘ or ‘restory.’   I got an email last year about this service, the shoes would need to be sent overseas for repair.


----------



## caramelize126

audreylita said:


> You can go to the ManoloBlahnik.com website and query either ’mend my Manolo’s‘ or ‘restory.’   I got an email last year about this service, the shoes would need to be sent overseas for repair.



Thank you so much for sharing this! I had no idea Manolo offered this service.


----------



## Marmotte




----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Photo dump!


----------



## _Moravia_

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Photo dump!
> View attachment 5441812
> View attachment 5441813
> View attachment 5441814
> View attachment 5441817
> View attachment 5441818
> View attachment 5441819
> View attachment 5441820
> View attachment 5441821
> View attachment 5441822
> View attachment 5441823
> View attachment 5441824



Fabulous shots @CEC.LV4eva! I especially love the Lurums and the black patent Mary Janes.

Off topic question - are your 2 Medors size 23 or size 29?


----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Photo dump!
> View attachment 5441812
> View attachment 5441813
> View attachment 5441814
> View attachment 5441817
> View attachment 5441818
> View attachment 5441819
> View attachment 5441820
> View attachment 5441821
> View attachment 5441822
> View attachment 5441823
> View attachment 5441824


Beautiful!  I've a Lurum and Hangisi obsession myself, you've inspired me to try to do some photography.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I just purchased my first pair of Manolos, the Lurum in white satin to wear at my wedding. I LOVE them, but I'd love to try to protect the satin a bit. I'm not a shoe aficionado - any recommendations on how to keep it clean(ish)?


----------

